# Impalas Magazine



## Toro

When one thinks of the classic Impalas lifestyle, one has many visions, but the vision that most people see are that of a beautifully restored vehicle. Others may see the back bumper of a ‘64 smashing the pavement as the front bumper reaches for the sky at the flick of a hydraulic switch, to others, that vision may be of a ‘65 with a “beefed up” engine, trembling with every press of the gas pedal, or could it be a sleek convertible ’59 with it’s beautiful wings and long body lines as it cruises the streets with it’s top down, letting the warm summer air blow past you, or others may even see a ’63 on 20’s, slammed to the ground, laying on the grass. But most do tend to agree, the Impala is a mainstay and will be around for many years to come.

We at Impalas Magazine want to bring such vehicles to our readers, to those that love the deer emblem, that love the little flags on the front fenders, and to those that live, breath, and die for the Chevrolet Impala. We are taking years of experience to try to bring you an art form that we feel will not die soon, one that has lasted, well, since the late ‘50s and has gained so much momentum and strength that it will carry on until, who knows, when cars fly? I am sure that anyone from the ‘50s, ‘60s, and ‘70s sees what has happened to the originals that were built back then love the changes that have evolved from that first 1958 vehicle that rolled right out of the assembly line and into many of our hearts and will be celebrating its 50th Anniversary in 2008. 

We at Impalas Magazine will bring you full features of Impalas, but not just one style, but of many styles, be it low rider, street rod, rat rod, hoppers, original, full custom, street customs. We will also be including car show features and will make sure that everything else that isn’t an Impala makes it to the pages of our magazine for the other custom car enthusiasts. We want to include a car club feature every issue no matter how big or small the club is. An interview will also be included in each issue of people and businesses that have stood the sands of time and those that have started new and fresh ready to make their mark on the scene. We will bring you advertisers geared toward our love for this car, advertisers that share one common goal and that is to keep the spirit alive, be it through paint, fabrication, accessories, clothing, hydraulics, and even music. 

We will always have an ear that listens, an open door, and be available by ear and telephone to listen to everyone’s suggestions and opinions about the magazine. We will do our best to make it appealing to everyone from young and old, male and female.

The magazine will be printed quarterly for the first year and the debut issue should be available by late December of this year or early January of 2008. Another announcement will follow as to where the magazine will be available, when the website will be up and running, and how to subscribe.

We at Impalas Magazine invite you to come and take a little cruise with us, to turn the pages and dive right in, look at the photographs, read the articles, relive past memories, and to even create new memories with our periodical. If you see us out at the shows, hops, picnics, toy drives, cruises, or just hanging out come by and introduce yourself to us. This magazine has helped us build a bond with everyone that we have encountered and talked to so far. We would like to thank all of those that have helped and to those that have allowed us to bring you, the readers, their beautiful creations on wheels. Truthfully, this is a long time dream coming true and we WILL try our hardest to make this a magazine for everyone.

Impalas Magazine Editor
Jesse “Toro” Jimenez


----------



## slo

been waiting for this!


----------



## Nasty

:0 :0 :0 :0 :0  

im reaaaaady!


----------



## Bowtie Legacy

hope it works good luck


----------



## bluebyrd86




----------



## VEGASPHIL

NICE!!! GOOD LUCK JESSE! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## GABINO

WHERE CAN I GET ONE AT? :0


----------



## exotic rider

I ALREADY PAID FOR LIFE! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## COCKTAILS 64

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## HUEY HEFNER

where do i subscribe at ??


----------



## Texas_Bowties

> _Originally posted by slo_@Oct 2 2007, 09:56 PM~8920022
> *been waiting for this!
> 
> 
> *


 :yes:


----------



## Twotonz




----------



## Big Rich

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## CE 707

good luck to you and your magazine


----------



## NEWSTYLEKING

LOOKS GOOD MY BROTHA!!!!!


----------



## DirtyBird2

> WHERE DO I GET MY COPY :biggrin:


----------



## UFAMEA

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Oct 2 2007, 08:50 PM~8919965
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When one thinks of the classic Impalas lifestyle, one has many visions, but the vision that most people see are that of a beautifully restored vehicle.  Others may see the back bumper of a ‘64 smashing the pavement as the front bumper reaches for the sky at the flick of a hydraulic switch, to others, that vision may be of a ‘65 with a “beefed up” engine, trembling with every press of the gas pedal, or could it be a sleek convertible ’59 with it’s beautiful wings and long body lines as it cruises the streets with it’s top down, letting the warm summer air blow past you, or others may even see a ’63 on 20’s, slammed to the ground, laying on the grass.  But most do tend to agree, the Impala is a mainstay and will be around for many years to come.
> 
> We at Impalas Magazine want to bring such vehicles to our readers, to those that love the deer emblem, that love the little flags on the front fenders, and to those that live, breath, and die for the Chevrolet Impala.  We are taking years of experience to try to bring you an art form that we feel will not die soon, one that has lasted, well, since the late ‘50s and has gained so much momentum and strength that it will carry on until, who knows, when cars fly?  I am sure that anyone from the ‘50s, ‘60s, and ‘70s sees what has happened to the originals that were built back then love the changes that have evolved from that first 1958 vehicle that rolled right out of the assembly line and into many of our hearts and will be celebrating its 50th Anniversary in 2008.
> 
> We at Impalas Magazine will bring you full features of Impalas, but not just one style, but of many styles, be it low rider, street rod, rat rod, hoppers, original, full custom, street customs.  We will also be including car show features and will make sure that everything else that isn’t an Impala makes it to the pages of our magazine for the other custom car enthusiasts.  We want to include a car club feature every issue no matter how big or small the club is.  An interview will also be included in each issue of people and businesses that have stood the sands of time and those that have started new and fresh ready to make their mark on the scene.  We will bring you advertisers geared toward our love for this car, advertisers that share one common goal and that is to keep the spirit alive, be it through paint, fabrication, accessories, clothing, hydraulics, and even music.
> 
> We will always have an ear that listens, an open door, and be available by ear and telephone to listen to everyone’s suggestions and opinions about the magazine.  We will do our best to make it appealing to everyone from young and old, male and female.
> 
> The magazine will be printed quarterly for the first year and the debut issue should be available by late December of this year or early January of 2008.  Another announcement will follow as to where the magazine will be available, when the website will be up and running, and how to subscribe.
> 
> We at Impalas Magazine invite you to come and take a little cruise with us, to turn the pages and dive right in, look at the photographs, read the articles, relive past memories, and to even create new memories with our periodical.  If you see us out at the shows, hops, picnics, toy drives, cruises, or just hanging out come by and introduce yourself to us.  This magazine has helped us build a bond with everyone that we have encountered and talked to so far.  We would like to thank all of those that have helped and to those that have allowed us to bring you, the readers, their beautiful creations on wheels.  Truthfully, this is a long time dream coming true and we WILL try our hardest to make this a magazine for everyone.
> 
> Impalas Magazine Editor
> Jesse “Toro” Jimenez
> *


you can slap everybody in the face that hate on you USO with your killin azz magazine i'm proud of you and mark keep being the true USO that you are and all the luck in the world and blessing ONELOVE.

KITA


----------



## HITHARD

:0


----------



## jevries

Dang! That looks promosing!! :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG NICK

Don't be afraid to ask for anything Toro, Congrats. :thumbsup:


----------



## vengence

indeed very promising,

yo toro could you pm me where i can get it up here please?


----------



## 72 kutty

Congrats on the new mag! Looks good......can't wait to see the first mag. I still have something for you....send me a pm with your address so I can send it to you.


----------



## CHE1

I'm going to enjoy this.


----------



## Toro

thanks for all the kind words....I will do my best to make this something for everyone....I think the team we are assembling is going to make it work and make it successful...we aren't hear to compete with any one..just to make a name for ourselves....we believe in starting small and letting it grow and flourish into what it will with some heart, soul, and dedication...


----------



## Toro

> _Originally posted by 72 kutty_@Oct 2 2007, 11:14 PM~8920642
> *Congrats on the new mag!  Looks good......can't wait to see the first mag.  I still have something for you....send me a pm with your address so I can send it to you.
> 
> 
> *


PM sent bro.....


----------



## DREAM ON

CONGRAT'S TORO</span></span></span> :thumbsup:


----------



## plank

Been waiting- can't wait- hno: hno: hno:


----------



## 805rickmajestics

:thumbsup:


----------



## 41bowtie

whos going to carry this mag up here in Chicago?


----------



## Crazy Cutty

Show some pics of the featured cars. :biggrin: 

Congrats Toro. :thumbsup:


----------



## BIGTITO64

CONGRATS TORO</span>


CANT WAIT BRO


----------



## bub916

:thumbsup:


----------



## eastbay68




----------



## johnnie65

DO THE DAMN THANG, TORO! :worship:


----------



## cool runnings

BIG TORO...... I KNEW THIS DAY WAS COMING, GOOD LUCK ON THE NEW MAG. NOW THE MAG IS OUT..... CAN WE TAKE A DANK BREAK, I'M READY TO SMOKE A FAT ASS PURPLE DANK BLUNT WITH YOU!!!!!! ONE LOVE FROM "ISLANDERS C.C.


----------



## MISTER ED

HOW CAN I GET IT TO MIAMI, FL.


----------



## slamn78

:biggrin: :biggrin: Right on Big Jess!!! It was only a matter of time for this to happen !!! You have the talent, the know how , and the eye for the those perfect shots. You have shared your pics to thousands of people and have also made it possible for numerous people to have their rides featured in various magazines. I happen to be one of those people, you did the photo shoot for LoCompany and Street customs Magazine, and you also took the pictures for my Sons wedding , and I cant thank you enough for what you have done. You have given exposure and publicity for Car clubs, Car Shows, Events, Models ,weddings , etc. 
In short my friend, if theres any truth to the old saying that ( what you do will come back ten folds) then success in your new endeaver with the magazine is evident . You can count on me for anything at anytime no matter what, and I am sure that the people and friends that you have touched by your photos will do the same .. I wish you only the best!!! onelove


----------



## deecaddy

Congrats!! Good luck! :thumbsup:


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE

how long do i have to wait to get this magazine in VA


----------



## PAPER CHASER

CONGRATS & GOOD LUCK !!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Toro

> _Originally posted by slamn78_@Oct 3 2007, 07:16 AM~8922275
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  Right on Big Jess!!!  It was only a matter of time for this to happen !!!  You have the talent, the know how , and the eye for the those perfect shots. You have shared your pics to thousands of people and have also made it possible for numerous people to have their rides featured in various magazines. I happen to be one of those people, you did the photo shoot for  LoCompany and Street customs Magazine, and you also took the pictures for my Sons wedding , and I cant thank you enough for what you have done. You have given exposure and publicity for Car clubs, Car Shows, Events, Models ,weddings , etc.
> In short my friend, if theres any truth to the old saying that ( what you do will come back ten folds) then success in your new endeaver with the magazine is evident . You can count on me for anything at anytime no matter what, and I am sure that the people and friends that you have touched by your photos will do the same .. I wish you only the best!!! onelove
> *


wow Rick.....that means a lot coming from you....thanks a million OG......you always have a way with words and know how to motivate people....thank you Rick.....


----------



## Toro

the magazine is set to debut in late December.......during the course of the next few weeks we will be posting up more information and the homepage should be up within the next couple of days.....


----------



## 61 Impala on 3

Good luck Toro. I know if your involved there will be some good pics.


----------



## Mr JuleZ

GOOD LUCK BROTHA :biggrin:


----------



## Volv_lo

Can't wait.. I sure hope you come thru with your subscriptions because your "competitor" I'm sure will be losing customers to you.. Can't wait to see it :thumbsup:


----------



## LA CURA

GOOD LUCK HOMIE.......
MAY IT BE A SUCCESS


----------



## Toro

> _Originally posted by RollerZ 57_@Oct 3 2007, 08:36 AM~8922582
> *GOOD LUCK BROTHA :biggrin:
> *


thanks Ju.......see you in Vegas brother.....


----------



## MAYHEM

> WHERE DO I GET MY COPY :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> x2 :0 :biggrin:
Click to expand...


----------



## Psta

CAnt wait to get a copy!!!


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

Damn, this should be a success since you're opening the magazine to the various types of Impalas out there. I'll definately be subscribing to this and looking forward to the many issues to come.


----------



## 100 spokes

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Oct 3 2007, 09:12 AM~8922805
> *Damn, this should be a success since you're opening the magazine to the various types of Impalas out there. I'll definately be subscribing to this and looking forward to the many issues to come.
> *


X2


----------



## Nasty

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Oct 2 2007, 09:58 PM~8921047
> *thanks for all the kind words....I will do my best to make this something for everyone....I think the team we are assembling is going to make it work and make it successful...we aren't hear to compete with any one..just to make a name for ourselves....we believe in starting small and letting it grow and flourish into what it will with some heart, soul, and dedication...
> *


Preech! :biggrin:


----------



## spider97

let me know about buying in bulk sell them at the shop and shows here in the midwest :thumbsup:


----------



## EL RAIDER

Buena suerte TORO


----------



## OneStopCustoms

damn good luck toro... i remember we had spoken about this a while back, glad it finally came true homie..

nacho


----------



## Coast One

SHOULD BE A GOOD MAG. GOOD LUCK WITH IT JESS uffin:


----------



## SW713

sign me up NOOOOOOOWWWWWWWWW :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

:thumbsup:


----------



## Mark.

:0  :thumbsup:


----------



## DROPTOP4

WHAT UP BIG TORO,
CONGRATS ON THE MAG FINALLY COMING THROUGH. YOU DESERVE EVERTHING COMING TO YOU TORO. YOU ARE A BAD ASS PHOTOGRAPHER AND A VERY GOOD PERSON. AS PEOPLE READ THROUGH THIS THREAD THEY SEE SOMETHING SPECIAL IN YOU. YOU ARE UP FRONT WITH PEOPLE AND YOUR HONEST. GOOD LUCK MY BROTHA. 

RALPH
EASTSIDE CC


----------



## hotstuff5964

im down for a subscription, just say when


----------



## VEGAS BLVD™

:thumbsup:


----------



## TwOtYme

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Oct 3 2007, 11:52 AM~8923977
> *im down for a subscription, just say when
> *


x2

I got that text yesterday!!!!!


----------



## A TODA MADRE

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Oct 2 2007, 07:50 PM~8919965
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When one thinks of the classic Impalas lifestyle, one has many visions, but the vision that most people see are that of a beautifully restored vehicle.  Others may see the back bumper of a ‘64 smashing the pavement as the front bumper reaches for the sky at the flick of a hydraulic switch, to others, that vision may be of a ‘65 with a “beefed up” engine, trembling with every press of the gas pedal, or could it be a sleek convertible ’59 with it’s beautiful wings and long body lines as it cruises the streets with it’s top down, letting the warm summer air blow past you, or others may even see a ’63 on 20’s, slammed to the ground, laying on the grass.  But most do tend to agree, the Impala is a mainstay and will be around for many years to come.
> 
> We at Impalas Magazine want to bring such vehicles to our readers, to those that love the deer emblem, that love the little flags on the front fenders, and to those that live, breath, and die for the Chevrolet Impala.  We are taking years of experience to try to bring you an art form that we feel will not die soon, one that has lasted, well, since the late ‘50s and has gained so much momentum and strength that it will carry on until, who knows, when cars fly?  I am sure that anyone from the ‘50s, ‘60s, and ‘70s sees what has happened to the originals that were built back then love the changes that have evolved from that first 1958 vehicle that rolled right out of the assembly line and into many of our hearts and will be celebrating its 50th Anniversary in 2008.
> 
> We at Impalas Magazine will bring you full features of Impalas, but not just one style, but of many styles, be it low rider, street rod, rat rod, hoppers, original, full custom, street customs.  We will also be including car show features and will make sure that everything else that isn’t an Impala makes it to the pages of our magazine for the other custom car enthusiasts.  We want to include a car club feature every issue no matter how big or small the club is.  An interview will also be included in each issue of people and businesses that have stood the sands of time and those that have started new and fresh ready to make their mark on the scene.  We will bring you advertisers geared toward our love for this car, advertisers that share one common goal and that is to keep the spirit alive, be it through paint, fabrication, accessories, clothing, hydraulics, and even music.
> 
> We will always have an ear that listens, an open door, and be available by ear and telephone to listen to everyone’s suggestions and opinions about the magazine.  We will do our best to make it appealing to everyone from young and old, male and female.
> 
> The magazine will be printed quarterly for the first year and the debut issue should be available by late December of this year or early January of 2008.  Another announcement will follow as to where the magazine will be available, when the website will be up and running, and how to subscribe.
> 
> We at Impalas Magazine invite you to come and take a little cruise with us, to turn the pages and dive right in, look at the photographs, read the articles, relive past memories, and to even create new memories with our periodical.  If you see us out at the shows, hops, picnics, toy drives, cruises, or just hanging out come by and introduce yourself to us.  This magazine has helped us build a bond with everyone that we have encountered and talked to so far.  We would like to thank all of those that have helped and to those that have allowed us to bring you, the readers, their beautiful creations on wheels.  Truthfully, this is a long time dream coming true and we WILL try our hardest to make this a magazine for everyone.
> 
> Impalas Magazine Editor
> Jesse “Toro” Jimenez
> *



Count me in on this Jess...  Sounds like a bomb ass magazine...


----------



## mxcn_roc

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Oct 2 2007, 08:50 PM~8919965
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Cover looks good. 
:thumbsup:


----------



## fo-sho sixfo

looks good, just let me know where to pay for my subscription :biggrin:


----------



## Nasty

I'll just say that Cherry 64 looked fuckin sick in the sun.. the color just pop'd like turbo in breakin!


----------



## VooDoo Lounge

Good luck on the mag toro....even though you have a bias against cadillacs :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Impala

Looks good Toro should be a nice looking magazine Best of Luck with it.


----------



## INEEDAFREAK.COM

Congrats on the new mag!
We want a copy


----------



## smoothhoneypot

Hey Torito!!

I see you finally let the cat out the bag!! :cheesy:  

As I told you before, I wish you nothing but the best with this magazine, and if you really follow through with everything we've talked about, I am more than sure this will become The magazine for the true Impala Lover!! Te deseo lo mejor....


----------



## 64Rag

What up Big Jess, you know the LO*LYSTICS family is with you 100%. That is why we put your logo on the flier from the very start.


----------



## GOLD COAST RYDER

> HEY TORO " BIG JESS " CONGRATS ON THE NEW MAGAZINE!!!!!!!!!
> :nicoderm: COVER LOOKS GOOD :thumbsup:


----------



## 64SUP

HAVE TO PM ME TO GET NEW MAG.


----------



## tranquilo72

hey compa sincerely congrats on the new mag , let us know where to get one , god bless compa :thumbsup:


----------



## J-KAT

:thumbsup: uffin: :thumbsup:


----------



## Detroit 6 ACE

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 

Sign me up....


----------



## Toro

> _Originally posted by mxcn_roc_@Oct 3 2007, 12:14 PM~8924112
> *Cover looks good.
> :thumbsup:
> *


you did a great job on it bro....


----------



## Toro

here are just a few teaser pics.......


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky

:biggrin:


----------



## Toro




----------



## Str8crazy80

Pm me when you git this thing going im intrested in a subscription uffin:


----------



## Toro

I want to thank all those that have expressed a positive response to this....I can't wait til it comes out and share it with all of you.....


----------



## cashmoneyspeed

> _Originally posted by 41bowtie+Oct 3 2007, 01:14 AM~8921153-->
> 
> 
> 
> whos going to carry this mag up here in Chicago?
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> X2 :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 3 2007, 09:26 AM~8922541
> *the magazine is set to debut in late December.......during the course of the next few weeks we will be posting up more information and the homepage should be up within the next couple of days.....
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Can't wait.
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-hot$tuff5964_@Oct 3 2007, 12:52 PM~8923977
> *im down for a subscription, just say when
> *


Same here. Hit me with the info when the time comes.


----------



## Rollinaround

:thumbsup:


----------



## MR.LAC

> _Originally posted by HUEY HEFNER_@Oct 2 2007, 08:28 PM~8920238
> *where do i subscribe at ??
> 
> 
> *


X2


----------



## G2G_Al

<---- My Impala!!

Hey bro you can use my impala to show how to restore them, you can fix it all up for me and show it in the Mag :biggrin: :biggrin: 

J/K Homie... Looks good!!


----------



## Ren

Looks good Toro :thumbsup:


----------



## Toro

> _Originally posted by Ren_@Oct 4 2007, 12:39 AM~8929140
> *Looks good Toro :thumbsup:
> *


thanks bro....


----------



## Nasty

T T T


----------



## Toro

just a few more teasers.....and one of our models...


----------



## pfcc64

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Oct 2 2007, 10:50 PM~8919965
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 

Looking good homie!


----------



## Toro

:biggrin:


----------



## Nasty

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Oct 4 2007, 09:10 AM~8930664
> *:biggrin:
> *


----------



## LOWRIDER SCENE

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Oct 4 2007, 08:29 AM~8930160
> *just a few more teasers.....and one of our models...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


looks good... 

cant wait to see it, one thing i know is all the baddest impalas are in this one.. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Toro

> _Originally posted by LOWRIDER SCENE_@Oct 4 2007, 11:15 AM~8930707
> *looks good...
> 
> cant wait to see it,  one thing i know is all the baddest impalas are in this one.. :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> *


see you 2 down in Vegas......drive safe.....


----------



## BIGTITO64

TEASE US SOME MORE


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by BIGTITO64_@Oct 4 2007, 04:45 PM~8932154
> *TEASE US SOME MORE
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## RAGTOPROY

Looks nice!


----------



## 5DEUCE

is this mag going to be available in canada?


----------



## UCEFAMILY

HELL YA USO YOUR TALENTED GOD HAS BLESSED YOU WITH THAT TALENT NOTHING BUT LOVE TORO ILL BE SUBSCRIBING AS WELL :thumbsup:


----------



## davidm63

Looks good, best of luck.


----------



## TOP DOG '64

GOOD LUCK! :thumbsup:


----------



## HitemHard78

:thumbsup:


----------



## MAJESTICSLIFE63

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## oldskool 67

Can't wait for the new mag! :thumbsup:


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES

TORO BIG BRO AND BIG MARK - THESE GUYS HAVE BEEN SLEEPERS WHEN IT COMES TO THE MAGAZINE. BOTH THESE GUYS HAVE EARNED RESPECT ALL OVER THE U.S. TRUE HEARTED RIDERS. YOU GUYS HAVE ALWAYS HELP ME OUT, AND ARE TRUE FRIENDS. ANYTHING YOU NEED HOMIES JUST LET ME KNOW. 

RIDER CHRONICLES WILL HAVE COPIES ON DECK FOR NEXT SPRING IN THE NORTHWEST. WE WILL BE FOCUSING ON A FEW NW IMPALAS SOON TOO.

I THINK YOU BOYZ GOT THIS ONE ON LOCK DOWN, NOT TO MENTION GREAT TIMING- PUBLIC NEEDS A NEW LOWRIDER MAGAZINE. THE TALENTS BEHIND THIS PRODUCTION IS TOP NOTCH.

CANT WAIT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES

:biggrin:


----------



## andyodukes66

GOOD LUCK TORO :thumbsup: :thumbsup: CAN'T WAIT FOR THE MAG :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ragtrey

:yes: *!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Ragtop Ted

Looks good.......counting the days till it comes out :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Guam707

This is gonna be good. :biggrin:


----------



## peter cruz

*Congrats to Jess and the staff at IMPALAS Magazine and you can count on TECHNIQUES Car Club for support. This new magazine is a added addition to cover our life long love of low riding right along with all the rest of the low riding magazines that are out there. I know your magazine will cover the low riders, the Culture and the Gente that also love the low riding life style. Good luck to everybody over at IMPALAS MAGAZINE. 

Peter Cruz
TECHNIQUES Los Angeles
Mother Chapter*


----------



## Badass94Cad

Nice...I'll be looking for a copy.


----------



## Howard

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Oct 2 2007, 11:50 PM~8919965
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When one thinks of the classic Impalas lifestyle, one has many visions, but the vision that most people see are that of a beautifully restored vehicle.  Others may see the back bumper of a ‘64 smashing the pavement as the front bumper reaches for the sky at the flick of a hydraulic switch, to others, that vision may be of a ‘65 with a “beefed up” engine, trembling with every press of the gas pedal, or could it be a sleek convertible ’59 with it’s beautiful wings and long body lines as it cruises the streets with it’s top down, letting the warm summer air blow past you, or others may even see a ’63 on 20’s, slammed to the ground, laying on the grass.  But most do tend to agree, the Impala is a mainstay and will be around for many years to come.
> 
> We at Impalas Magazine want to bring such vehicles to our readers, to those that love the deer emblem, that love the little flags on the front fenders, and to those that live, breath, and die for the Chevrolet Impala.  We are taking years of experience to try to bring you an art form that we feel will not die soon, one that has lasted, well, since the late ‘50s and has gained so much momentum and strength that it will carry on until, who knows, when cars fly?  I am sure that anyone from the ‘50s, ‘60s, and ‘70s sees what has happened to the originals that were built back then love the changes that have evolved from that first 1958 vehicle that rolled right out of the assembly line and into many of our hearts and will be celebrating its 50th Anniversary in 2008.
> 
> We at Impalas Magazine will bring you full features of Impalas, but not just one style, but of many styles, be it low rider, street rod, rat rod, hoppers, original, full custom, street customs.  We will also be including car show features and will make sure that everything else that isn’t an Impala makes it to the pages of our magazine for the other custom car enthusiasts.  We want to include a car club feature every issue no matter how big or small the club is.  An interview will also be included in each issue of people and businesses that have stood the sands of time and those that have started new and fresh ready to make their mark on the scene.  We will bring you advertisers geared toward our love for this car, advertisers that share one common goal and that is to keep the spirit alive, be it through paint, fabrication, accessories, clothing, hydraulics, and even music.
> 
> We will always have an ear that listens, an open door, and be available by ear and telephone to listen to everyone’s suggestions and opinions about the magazine.  We will do our best to make it appealing to everyone from young and old, male and female.
> 
> The magazine will be printed quarterly for the first year and the debut issue should be available by late December of this year or early January of 2008.  Another announcement will follow as to where the magazine will be available, when the website will be up and running, and how to subscribe.
> 
> We at Impalas Magazine invite you to come and take a little cruise with us, to turn the pages and dive right in, look at the photographs, read the articles, relive past memories, and to even create new memories with our periodical.  If you see us out at the shows, hops, picnics, toy drives, cruises, or just hanging out come by and introduce yourself to us.  This magazine has helped us build a bond with everyone that we have encountered and talked to so far.  We would like to thank all of those that have helped and to those that have allowed us to bring you, the readers, their beautiful creations on wheels.  Truthfully, this is a long time dream coming true and we WILL try our hardest to make this a magazine for everyone.
> 
> Impalas Magazine Editor
> Jesse “Toro” Jimenez
> *


Congratulations Jesse! :thumbsup: Can't WAIT to see what you've been working on. :yes:


----------



## bowtie ragtops

:thumbsup: good luck


----------



## VEGAS BLVD™

Toro was hella busy at the Super Show I tried to say "wuz up" but he almos squashed my lil ass :biggrin:


----------



## CAMEL

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Oct 2 2007, 10:50 PM~8919965
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When one thinks of the classic Impalas lifestyle, one has many visions, but the vision that most people see are that of a beautifully restored vehicle.  Others may see the back bumper of a ‘64 smashing the pavement as the front bumper reaches for the sky at the flick of a hydraulic switch, to others, that vision may be of a ‘65 with a “beefed up” engine, trembling with every press of the gas pedal, or could it be a sleek convertible ’59 with it’s beautiful wings and long body lines as it cruises the streets with it’s top down, letting the warm summer air blow past you, or others may even see a ’63 on 20’s, slammed to the ground, laying on the grass.  But most do tend to agree, the Impala is a mainstay and will be around for many years to come.
> 
> We at Impalas Magazine want to bring such vehicles to our readers, to those that love the deer emblem, that love the little flags on the front fenders, and to those that live, breath, and die for the Chevrolet Impala.  We are taking years of experience to try to bring you an art form that we feel will not die soon, one that has lasted, well, since the late ‘50s and has gained so much momentum and strength that it will carry on until, who knows, when cars fly?  I am sure that anyone from the ‘50s, ‘60s, and ‘70s sees what has happened to the originals that were built back then love the changes that have evolved from that first 1958 vehicle that rolled right out of the assembly line and into many of our hearts and will be celebrating its 50th Anniversary in 2008.
> 
> We at Impalas Magazine will bring you full features of Impalas, but not just one style, but of many styles, be it low rider, street rod, rat rod, hoppers, original, full custom, street customs.  We will also be including car show features and will make sure that everything else that isn’t an Impala makes it to the pages of our magazine for the other custom car enthusiasts.  We want to include a car club feature every issue no matter how big or small the club is.  An interview will also be included in each issue of people and businesses that have stood the sands of time and those that have started new and fresh ready to make their mark on the scene.  We will bring you advertisers geared toward our love for this car, advertisers that share one common goal and that is to keep the spirit alive, be it through paint, fabrication, accessories, clothing, hydraulics, and even music.
> 
> We will always have an ear that listens, an open door, and be available by ear and telephone to listen to everyone’s suggestions and opinions about the magazine.  We will do our best to make it appealing to everyone from young and old, male and female.
> 
> The magazine will be printed quarterly for the first year and the debut issue should be available by late December of this year or early January of 2008.  Another announcement will follow as to where the magazine will be available, when the website will be up and running, and how to subscribe.
> 
> We at Impalas Magazine invite you to come and take a little cruise with us, to turn the pages and dive right in, look at the photographs, read the articles, relive past memories, and to even create new memories with our periodical.  If you see us out at the shows, hops, picnics, toy drives, cruises, or just hanging out come by and introduce yourself to us.  This magazine has helped us build a bond with everyone that we have encountered and talked to so far.  We would like to thank all of those that have helped and to those that have allowed us to bring you, the readers, their beautiful creations on wheels.  Truthfully, this is a long time dream coming true and we WILL try our hardest to make this a magazine for everyone.
> 
> Impalas Magazine Editor
> Jesse “Toro” Jimenez
> *


we're still waiting on our copy bro


----------



## KERRBSS

i want it, where do i sign up???!!!!!


----------



## jenns64chevy

Hey Jesse, why don't you send me the pics that I asked for from the 15th Anniversary (2005), before you get too consumed with this! :roflmao: I didn't forget fucker!

:angel:


----------



## clhydraulics

Thanks guys for stopping by the shop and when you get some time post some pics, Please Toro


----------



## Toro

all I can say is WOW....the response we are recieving is overwhelming and I appreciate all the words that you are all sharing with Impalas Magazine....we will strive hard to bring everyone something of what they want to see...if you have any ideas feel free to pm me or drop me a message....


----------



## 73 Riviera

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Toro

> _Originally posted by Vegas Blvd_@Oct 9 2007, 01:00 PM~8960547
> *Toro was hella busy at the Super Show I tried to say "wuz up" but he almos squashed my lil ass  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 ehehehhe...you still should have said what's up.....


----------



## Toro

> _Originally posted by peter cruz_@Oct 8 2007, 01:52 PM~8953226
> *Congrats to Jess and the staff at IMPALAS Magazine and you can count on TECHNIQUES Car Club for support.  This new magazine is a added addition to cover our life long love of low riding right along with all the rest of the low riding magazines that are out there.  I know your magazine will cover the low riders, the Culture and the Gente that also love the low riding life style.  Good luck to everybody over at IMPALAS MAGAZINE.
> 
> Peter Cruz
> TECHNIQUES Los Angeles
> Mother Chapter
> *


thank you Mr. Cruz....we will do our best to portray a positive image of this lifestyle that we all hold true and close to our hearts......


----------



## Toro

> _Originally posted by 73 Riviera_@Oct 9 2007, 09:39 PM~8965092
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


what's up Johnnie.....it was nice running into you at the super show.....can't wait to see some of the flics and well...I can say it now...welcome aboard brother....


----------



## 73 Riviera

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Oct 9 2007, 08:42 PM~8965122
> *what's up Johnnie.....it was nice running into you at the super show.....can't wait to see some of the flics and well...I can say it now...welcome aboard brother....
> *



Oh man its my honor to become a part of this FANTASTIC TEAM!!!!
I am excited and humbled....I cant wait to get to workin!!!!


----------



## BIG NICK




----------



## Rascal King

> _Originally posted by 73 Riviera_@Oct 9 2007, 08:46 PM~8965187
> *Oh man its my honor to become a part of this FANTASTIC TEAM!!!!
> I am excited and humbled....I cant wait to get to workin!!!!
> *


Congratulations Johnny, I know you'll make them proud just like you do us!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## TRUDAWG

> _Originally posted by 73 Riviera_@Oct 9 2007, 08:46 PM~8965187
> *Oh man its my honor to become a part of this FANTASTIC TEAM!!!!
> I am excited and humbled....I cant wait to get to workin!!!!
> *


yea man that's out of sight! I always enjoyed your photography! Maybe one day my ride may grace the pages of Impala's Magazine :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## smiley_62

HELL YEAH CONGRATS BLACKSOX... :thumbsup: AND TO TORO ASWELL... GOOD LUCK ON THE MAG...


----------



## 73 Riviera

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK+Oct 9 2007, 09:33 PM~8965597-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by Rascal [email protected] 9 2007, 10:03 PM~8965846
> *Congratulations Johnny, I know you'll make them proud just like you do us!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-TRUDAWG_@Oct 9 2007, 10:06 PM~8965888
> *yea man that's out of sight! I always enjoyed your photography! Maybe one day my ride may grace the pages of Impala's Magazine :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Man Im humbled by your support guys! As most of you know, I will always do my absolute best to convey the art in these Impalas. I will honor the builders who sacrifice to bring their visions to fruition.


----------



## 73 Riviera

> _Originally posted by impala_1962_ss_slow_lane_@Oct 9 2007, 10:14 PM~8965974
> *HELL YEAH CONGRATS BLACKSOX... :thumbsup: AND TO TORO ASWELL... GOOD LUCK ON THE MAG...
> *


Thanks for the support lil brotha!


----------



## Toro

:biggrin:


----------



## drasticbean

:wave: :wave:


----------



## Lady Di

what up Toro.. good to see you are getting a great response... 

cant wait to work with you on the "Canadian Edition" :biggrin:


----------



## gangster39

:biggrin:


----------



## Toro

> _Originally posted by Lady Di_@Oct 10 2007, 01:20 PM~8969474
> *what up Toro.. good to see you are getting a great response...
> 
> cant wait to work with you on the "Canadian Edition"  :biggrin:
> *


can't wait...I know Canada will like it....


----------



## slo




----------



## SW713

this makes me happy.


----------



## Nasty

:0


----------



## MR. SIXTY




----------



## topless_66

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Oct 3 2007, 08:59 PM~8927240
> *I want to thank all those that have expressed a positive response to this....I can't wait til it comes out and share it with all of you.....
> *


  Sign me up.


----------



## BIG NICK

:biggrin:


----------



## Toro

> _Originally posted by 73 Riviera_@Oct 9 2007, 09:46 PM~8965187
> *Oh man its my honor to become a part of this FANTASTIC TEAM!!!!
> I am excited and humbled....I cant wait to get to workin!!!!
> *


I think we are getting a good team....Carlos Valencia MXN ROC did the cover and he's going to be hosting our site, it should be up and running in a couple of weeks...Twotonz also is on board with Impalas Magazine as well as Steven Bryant (Nasty) and Eric Howard (Howard) will also be helping us with shoots and features....


----------



## PROVOK

:biggrin:


----------



## Nasty

:worship:


----------



## Toro




----------



## Howard

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Oct 12 2007, 09:15 PM~8988814
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


That's right, that's right :yes: ... always proud to play a role with a homies' personal passion project. Glad I fit part of the vision. Thanks for the invite :thumbsup:


----------



## Toro

> _Originally posted by Howard_@Oct 12 2007, 07:42 PM~8988970
> *That's right, that's right :yes: ... always proud to play a role with a homies' personal passion project.  Glad I fit part of the vision.  Thanks for the invite :thumbsup:
> *


Thanks Eric......this has been a dream of mine for a long time...and I want the same passionate, innovative, creative, and spontaneous people to be involved....


----------



## impala_631

:cheesy:


----------



## Toro

> _Originally posted by impala_631_@Oct 14 2007, 12:11 AM~8995776
> *:cheesy:
> *


----------



## Toro

I'll post a few pics tomorrow when get back from the shoot in the evening.....


----------



## BLVD

Congrats Jesse, good luck with it homie........ :thumbsup:


----------



## Toro

> _Originally posted by BLVD_@Oct 14 2007, 10:38 PM~9001515
> *Congrats Jesse, good luck with it homie........ :thumbsup:
> *


thanks Blvd....


----------



## locdownmexikan

Wish you good luck Toro looks like a tigh magazine and a nice crew


----------



## ROCBOTM

i need a subscription now


----------



## THA LIFE

GO HERE TO PURCHASE
HARD IN DA PAINT


----------



## sixtyfourchevy

Is it going to be monthly, bi monthly or quarterly? Let me know when you're offering subscriptions.


----------



## Toro

> _Originally posted by sixtyfourchevy_@Oct 15 2007, 03:39 PM~9006813
> *Is it going to be monthly, bi monthly or quarterly? Let me know when you're offering subscriptions.
> *


the first year is going to be quartly and each issue will have a lot of content, we are using big photos even for the show coverage, less writing, and a minimum of advertisers...we are trying to keep it nice and streamlined........


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES

yyyyeeesssiiiirrrr!!!!


----------



## silvercaprice

I can't wait till it comes out.....it will be nice to see a publication without all the donk wheel ads.....


----------



## Toro

> _Originally posted by silvercaprice_@Oct 15 2007, 07:44 PM~9008737
> * I can't wait till it comes out.....it will be nice to see a publication without all the donk wheel ads.....
> *


the only way you'll see an Impala on big wheels in this magazine is if its laid on the ground and the wheels are tucked....no 4x4's here...


----------



## silvercaprice

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Oct 15 2007, 06:46 PM~9008755
> *the only way you'll see an Impala on big wheels in this magazine is if its laid on the ground and the wheels are tucked....no 4x4's here...
> *


Right on my brother.....


----------



## Howard

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Oct 14 2007, 02:08 AM~8995760
> *Thanks Eric......this has been a dream of mine for a long time...and I want the same passionate, innovative, creative, and spontaneous people to be involved....
> *


:yes: :thumbsup:


----------



## Sin Sixty

sign me up homie :thumbsup: 

I've even got a great car to put in it...


----------



## Toro

> _Originally posted by Impalacracker_@Oct 15 2007, 08:13 PM~9009042
> *sign me up homie :thumbsup:
> 
> I've even got a great car to put in it...
> *


pm me some pics.....


----------



## Nasty

i saw some beautiful impalas last weekend :cheesy:


----------



## Sin Sixty

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Oct 15 2007, 08:46 PM~9010651
> *pm me some pics.....
> *


 Sent ... check it out!


----------



## Toro

> _Originally posted by Nasty_@Oct 16 2007, 01:40 PM~9014892
> *i saw some beautiful impalas last weekend  :cheesy:
> *


----------



## Toro




----------



## topless_66




----------



## Toro

> _Originally posted by topless_66_@Oct 17 2007, 09:11 AM~9021114
> *
> *


----------



## Sin Sixty

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Oct 17 2007, 07:09 AM~9021105
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


RE-DIK-Q-LESS! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Oct 15 2007, 09:46 PM~9008755
> *the only way you'll see an Impala on big wheels in this magazine is if its laid on the ground and the wheels are tucked....no 4x4's here...
> *


:thumbsup: :thumbsup:

WHERE DO I SUBSCRIBE TO THE PUBLICATION?


----------



## Toro

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Oct 17 2007, 09:03 PM~9026539
> *:thumbsup: :thumbsup:
> 
> WHERE DO I SUBSCRIBE TO THE PUBLICATION?
> *


we'll be announcing how to subscribe when we get closer to the print date...


----------



## tequila sunrise

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Oct 2 2007, 09:58 PM~8921047
> *thanks for all the kind words....I will do my best to make this something for everyone....I think the team we are assembling is going to make it work and make it successful...we aren't hear to compete with any one..just to make a name for ourselves....we believe in starting small and letting it grow and flourish into what it will with some heart, soul, and dedication...
> *


i think we need more than one lowriding magazine. gives us a chance to see the different style of mags out there. when we had lowrider, low ridaz, street customs, orlie's, street low, and blvd, it seemed like the lowrider community was huge. since it was only lrm and streetlow for a while, it felt like lowriders were fading out...good thing for layitlow and the new mags coming out. it will show people that we are still here. best of luck and just make the best of it and have fun. 

mike, photographer : last laff magazine


----------



## Toro

> _Originally posted by tequila sunrise_@Oct 18 2007, 11:14 AM~9029892
> *i think we need more than one lowriding magazine. gives us a chance to see the different style of mags out there. when we had lowrider, low ridaz, street customs, orlie's, street low, and blvd, it seemed like the lowrider community was huge. since it was only lrm and streetlow for a while, it felt like lowriders were fading out...good thing for layitlow and the new mags coming out. it will show people that we are still here. best of luck and just make the best of it and have fun.
> 
> mike, photographer : last laff magazine
> *


Hey Mike.....thanks for your input......we are not here to compete but just to offer everyone out there something else to look at....I've worked for almost 12 years with other companies such as Streetlow, Lowrider, Blvd, Street Customs, and Traditional Lowriding and have gained a great deal of knowledge....I enjoyed working with each and every one of them and could see how each one worked and funtioned differently. I will take those experiences and will try to make something positive out of this......we will promote our lifestyle to the fullest and bring to you and the readers something to look at and read and enjoy for a long time......we welcome each and everyone's opinions and ideas to make this something successful....we will go through the same growing pains as everyone else has but you know what. it will be a fun trip and I'm sure it will only be more enjoyable as each day comes and passes....


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

What I like about the concept is that it ONLY features Impalas. It don't matter if they're rodded or layed out, it's Impalas.

They'll have to target other cars than just lowriders otherwise they won't move as much product. Sure, they want to please us but keep in mind it's a business.

I'll be glad when I can subscribe, there's really nothing worth reading other than my stags....


----------



## silvercaprice

so Toro.....just Impalas? or will you put an occasional Caprice in????


----------



## Toro

> _Originally posted by silvercaprice_@Oct 19 2007, 08:05 AM~9037302
> *so Toro.....just Impalas? or will you put an occasional Caprice in????
> *


it's only Impalas so far, but we've talked and may do a special section involving Caprices and their history......it's only the beginning and we have a long road to make adjustments and look at different options that are available....but for now, all the main car features will be Impalas....


----------



## Ragtrey

:wave:


----------



## Toro

> _Originally posted by Ragtrey_@Oct 19 2007, 09:56 AM~9038076
> *:wave:
> *


----------



## Ragtrey

:0 :0 :0


> _Originally posted by Toro_@Oct 19 2007, 05:02 PM~9041866
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



uffin:


----------



## Sin Sixty

Nice


----------



## Ragtop Ted

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Oct 19 2007, 05:02 PM~9041866
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Cleeeeeeeean


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES

makes for a great background/screen saver 2!!!


----------



## Toro

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Oct 19 2007, 08:37 PM~9042360
> *makes for a great background/screen saver 2!!!
> *


it's one of my favorite shots...... :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## Toro

ttt


----------



## drasticbean

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Texas Massacre

where can I get a copy?


----------



## Toro

> _Originally posted by Texas Massacre_@Oct 22 2007, 07:02 AM~9055479
> *where can I get a copy?
> *


we should be going to print the first week of December....the subscription info will be posted up toward the end of November....and hopefully "we have our fingers crossed" we are going to debut the magazine at the Majestics New Years Picnic


----------



## peter cruz

*IMPALA Magazine, We are celebrating TECHNIQUES 35th Anniversary this year so how can we get some of our Impalas featured in your magazine? Sorry, For being so forward but I just had to ask you Jess. *


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Oct 18 2007, 01:00 AM~9027404
> *we'll be announcing how to subscribe when we get closer to the print date...
> *


----------



## Nasty

TTT


----------



## gizmoscustoms

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG NICK

> _Originally posted by peter cruz_@Oct 22 2007, 11:25 AM~9057315
> *IMPALA Magazine,  We are celebrating TECHNIQUES 35th Anniversary this year so how can we get some of our Impalas featured in your magazine?  Sorry,  For being so forward but I just had to ask you Jess.
> *


No shame in that, I know its something I'd like to see, 35 years deserves it.


----------



## Toro

> _Originally posted by peter cruz_@Oct 22 2007, 12:25 PM~9057315
> *IMPALA Magazine,  We are celebrating TECHNIQUES 35th Anniversary this year so how can we get some of our Impalas featured in your magazine?  Sorry,  For being so forward but I just had to ask you Jess.
> *


pm me your number Peter and I'll give you a call this week....it would be an honor to feature some Impalas from Techniques.....


----------



## slo




----------



## el amo

SUP TORO :biggrin:


----------



## Toro

> _Originally posted by el amo_@Oct 22 2007, 07:58 PM~9060836
> *SUP TORO :biggrin:
> *


hey hey


----------



## Toro

what's up SJ Nena


----------



## slo




----------



## Ragtrey

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Oct 22 2007, 06:55 AM~9055893
> *we should be going to print the first week of December....the subscription info will be posted up toward the end of November....and hopefully "we have our fingers crossed" we are going to debut the magazine at the Majestics New Years Picnic
> *


Car pool? uffin:


----------



## exotic rider

HEY POVI! WHAT'S UP? uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin:


----------



## droptopbwf

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Oct 17 2007, 08:09 AM~9021105
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## Nasty

T T T


----------



## Toro

> _Originally posted by Ragtrey_@Oct 22 2007, 09:11 PM~9061485
> *Car pool? uffin:
> *


caravan??????


----------



## Toro

ttt


----------



## RAGTOPROY

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Oct 19 2007, 07:02 PM~9041866
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Damn thats nice!


----------



## TOPFAN

> _Originally posted by UFAMEA_@Oct 2 2007, 09:51 PM~8920458
> *you can slap everybody in the face that hate on you USO with your killin azz magazine i'm proud of you and mark keep being the true USO that you are and all the luck in the world and blessing ONELOVE.
> 
> KITA
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## xavierthexman

GOOD LUCK on the NEW magazine Toro & Mark & the rest of the crew. 

You have my FULL SUPPORT and I'll be sure to send the word out over the radio airwaves.  

I can't wait to see it in newstands all over the country. :thumbsup:


----------



## Toro

> _Originally posted by xavierthexman_@Oct 23 2007, 06:15 PM~9068284
> *GOOD LUCK on the NEW magazine Toro & Mark & the rest of the crew.
> 
> You have my FULL SUPPORT and I'll be sure to send the word out over the radio airwaves.
> 
> I can't wait to see it in newstands all over the country.  :thumbsup:
> *


what's up my brother?????? I love what you do for the lowrider community...very involved and you always seem to make time for people no matter how busy you are Xavier....thank you for your support and we'll be seeing you soon


----------



## Toro

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Oct 23 2007, 05:56 PM~9068173
> *:thumbsup:
> *


Hey Abel...it was nice seeing you guys this last weekend...


----------



## NEWSTYLEKING

WHAT UP IMPALA MAG FAMILY....


----------



## BIG WHIT 64




----------



## G Style

HEY TORO :wave:


----------



## Toro

> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLEKING_@Oct 23 2007, 08:27 PM~9069296
> *WHAT UP IMPALA MAG FAMILY....
> *


what's up brother.....how you been Pauly.....


----------



## Sin Sixty

go to print... man!


----------



## chooseapple789

GOOD LUCK on the NEW magazine..


----------



## Toro

> _Originally posted by G Style_@Oct 23 2007, 09:46 PM~9069900
> *HEY TORO :wave:
> *


what's up G???? how's the car comnig along????


----------



## johnnie65

getting closer to release!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!






even though its like 2 months away! :0 



can't wait to get a copy!


----------



## KERRBSS

I WANT A SUBSCRIPTION


----------



## Toro

> _Originally posted by johnnie65_@Oct 24 2007, 02:21 AM~9071090
> *getting closer to release!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> even though its like 2 months away! :0
> can't wait to get a copy!
> *


what's up Johnnie??? you going to Carnales Unidos????


----------



## Toro

ttt


----------



## Nasty

TTT


----------



## Toro

:biggrin:


----------



## G Style

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Oct 23 2007, 11:54 PM~9071010
> *what's up G???? how's the car comnig along????
> *


IT'S GOING GREAT, TRYING TO GET IT READY 4 NEXT YEAR. IT'S GONNA LOOK NICE ON THE FRONT COVER OF IMPALAS MAGAZINE! :biggrin:


----------



## 925eastbayrider

> _Originally posted by G Style_@Oct 24 2007, 09:50 PM~9078098
> *IT'S GOING GREAT, TRYING TO GET IT READY 4 NEXT YEAR. IT'S GONNA LOOK NICE ON THE FRONT COVER OF IMPALAS MAGAZINE!  :biggrin:
> *


hell yeah it is


----------



## DRUID

Good Luck, where do I subscribe....


----------



## Toro

> _Originally posted by G Style_@Oct 24 2007, 10:50 PM~9078098
> *IT'S GOING GREAT, TRYING TO GET IT READY 4 NEXT YEAR. IT'S GONNA LOOK NICE ON THE FRONT COVER OF IMPALAS MAGAZINE!  :biggrin:
> *


I'm ready when you are brother......


----------



## Toro

:cheesy:


----------



## Toro

ttt


----------



## Toro




----------



## Toro




----------



## G Style

HERES ONE FOR MARK :biggrin:


----------



## BLVD

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Oct 25 2007, 08:52 PM~9085417
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



That car looks familiar :biggrin: Whats up Jesse.... uffin: See you in Odessa!


----------



## Toro

> _Originally posted by BLVD_@Oct 25 2007, 09:23 PM~9085663
> *That car looks familiar  :biggrin:  Whats up Jesse.... uffin:  See you in Odessa!
> *


sup homie...see you there...when you getting in?


----------



## POPEYE_NWK

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Oct 25 2007, 09:52 PM~9085417
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


MORE PICS OF HER!


----------



## mxcn_roc

> _Originally posted by POPEYE_NWK_@Oct 25 2007, 10:36 PM~9086706
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MORE PICS OF HER!
> *



I have more pics of her. :thumbsup:


----------



## Toro

> _Originally posted by mxcn_roc_@Oct 25 2007, 11:48 PM~9086758
> *I have more pics of her.  :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## Toro




----------



## johnnie65

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Oct 24 2007, 07:34 AM~9071877
> *what's up Johnnie??? you going to Carnales Unidos????
> *



dont know yet? might be going to the raiders vs. bears game that same day.


you going to be there (at da show)?


----------



## Toro

> _Originally posted by johnnie65_@Oct 26 2007, 02:09 AM~9087326
> *dont know yet? might be going to the raiders vs. bears game that same day.
> you going to be there (at da show)?
> *


yup yup....I'll be there and then the following wednesday night we head out to Odessa.....


----------



## topless_66

> _Originally posted by johnnie65_@Oct 24 2007, 03:21 AM~9071090
> *getting closer to release!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> even though its like 2 months away! :0
> can't wait to get a copy!*


x10000000000000


----------



## Nasty

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Oct 25 2007, 06:52 PM~9085417
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *

































I think im in love


----------



## LocstaH

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@Oct 24 2007, 02:22 AM~9071096
> *
> SAME HERE !!!!</span> *


----------



## TOPFAN

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Oct 23 2007, 06:47 PM~9068961
> *Hey Abel...it was nice seeing you guys this last weekend...
> *


it is always a pleasure to see you my friend!


----------



## dirty_duece

> _Originally posted by DaLocstah_@Oct 26 2007, 08:36 AM~9088330
> *
> 
> SAME HERE !!!!
> *


x2


----------



## Knightstalker

> _Originally posted by DaLocstah_@Oct 26 2007, 08:36 AM~9088330
> *
> 
> SAME HERE !!!!
> *



:werd:


----------



## BLVD

> _Originally posted by Nasty_@Oct 26 2007, 09:27 AM~9088311
> *
> 
> I think im in love
> *



Haha, Whaaaaat up Steve....... uffin:


----------



## Nasty

> _Originally posted by BLVD_@Oct 26 2007, 12:06 PM~9090072
> *Haha, Whaaaaat up Steve....... uffin:
> *


what it doooo pimpin!! 



TTT


----------



## Toro

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Oct 26 2007, 01:34 PM~9089838
> *it is always a pleasure to see you my friend!
> *


thanks for bringing the cars out my brother...


----------



## Toro

here's my email for those that have any comments, suggestions, ideas, opinions, or anything else......

[email protected]


----------



## Big Rich

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Oct 26 2007, 07:42 PM~9092601
> *here's my email for those that have any comments, suggestions, ideas, opinions, or anything else......
> 
> [email protected]
> *


 :wave: :wave:


----------



## Toro

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Oct 26 2007, 10:22 PM~9092820
> *:wave:  :wave:
> *


what's up Rich....anyone from LA heading to Odessa


----------



## Jinx64

Looks like this is gonna be a good one, sign me up. i hope i get all of these when they come out and not only just the first issue.


----------



## Toro

> _Originally posted by Jinx64_@Oct 27 2007, 09:32 AM~9094803
> *Looks like this is gonna be a good one, sign me up. i hope i get all of these when they come out and not only just the first issue.
> *


the details for subscriptions are coming up soon...and don't worry..we are not planning to only print one issue....hopefully we'll be here for a long time....


----------



## Sin Sixty

got my support. LRM has way too many wheel ads... Right now Streetlow is my fav.


----------



## Toro

> _Originally posted by Impalacracker_@Oct 27 2007, 10:32 AM~9095040
> *got my support.  LRM has way too many wheel ads...  Right now Streetlow is my fav.
> *


we are trying to keep the advertisers to a minimum...


----------



## Toro

> _Originally posted by Impalacracker_@Oct 27 2007, 10:32 AM~9095040
> *got my support.  LRM has way too many wheel ads...  Right now Streetlow is my fav.
> *


we are trying to keep the advertisers to a minimum...


----------



## big nuts

whats up toro :wave: :wave:


----------



## Toro

> _Originally posted by big nuts_@Oct 27 2007, 10:57 AM~9095128
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> whats up toro :wave:  :wave:
> *


that looks clean bro.....


----------



## big nuts

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Oct 27 2007, 10:02 AM~9095158
> *that looks clean bro.....
> *


thanks :thumbsup:


----------



## Toro

> _Originally posted by big nuts_@Oct 27 2007, 11:04 AM~9095169
> *thanks :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## slo

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Oct 27 2007, 09:39 AM~9094837
> *the details for subscriptions are coming up soon...and don't worry..we are not planning to only print one issue....hopefully we'll be here for a long time....
> *


i can think of a few shops down here that might wanna carry your product.


----------



## U.S. RIDER

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Oct 27 2007, 10:14 AM~9095229
> *
> *


Whats up Toro, getting ready to head out to the SEMA/NACE show with Rags To Riches. You still down to do that photo shoot with the girl from B-Town?
Hit me up, cell #661-319-4656.
"Rags To Riches" will be at the Nace show Mandalay Convention Center. Set up is on Wed. show starts Thur-Sat. I will be at SEMA Tue. We leave from B-Town Monday afternoon, I might put on some Dubs for the show not sure yet. 

Mag looks tight bro.


Joseph Mendez


----------



## Toro

> _Originally posted by slo_@Oct 27 2007, 11:35 AM~9095328
> *i can think of a few shops down here that might wanna carry your product.
> *


could you please pm me some names and numbers and I'll contact them to make sure we get some out to them.....


----------



## Toro

> _Originally posted by U.S. RIDER_@Oct 27 2007, 02:49 PM~9096136
> *Whats up Toro, getting ready to head out to the SEMA/NACE show with Rags To Riches. You still down to do that photo shoot with the girl from B-Town?
> Hit me up, cell #661-319-4656.
> "Rags To Riches" will be at the Nace show Mandalay Convention Center. Set up is on Wed. show starts Thur-Sat. I will be at SEMA Tue. We leave from B-Town Monday afternoon, I might put on some Dubs for the show not sure yet.
> 
> Mag looks tight bro.
> Joseph Mendez
> *


good luck at the event Joseph.....I'm sure you'll be breaking some necks with that bad 62 you got....


----------



## Twotonz

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Texas_Bowties




----------



## muffin_man

magizine looks good Toro, can't wait till it comes out!!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove

u've got all my support TORO

Let me know if u need any help!


----------



## B DOG

:thumbsup:


----------



## bigshod

wuts up toro,,see you in a couple weeks,, :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## eastbay68

Whats up Jess :wave:


----------



## S!LKY_JOHNSON

:biggrin:


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES

TO ALL THE HATERZZ


----------



## Pink 87 Low

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Oct 27 2007, 10:39 AM~9094837
> *the details for subscriptions are coming up soon...and don't worry..we are not planning to only print one issue....hopefully we'll be here for a long time....
> *


Can't wait :biggrin:


----------



## johnnie65

:worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## 73 Riviera

Hey Toro!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Toro

> _Originally posted by 73 Riviera_@Oct 29 2007, 01:15 AM~9104400
> *Hey Toro!!!!  :biggrin:
> *


sup Johhnie...pm me your number bro


----------



## Howard

> _Originally posted by 73 Riviera_@Oct 29 2007, 03:15 AM~9104400
> *Hey Toro!!!!  :biggrin:
> *


Called a couple times... but I think you were in Vegas. Hit me up so we can catch up :yes:


----------



## Toro

> _Originally posted by Howard_@Oct 29 2007, 10:32 AM~9105822
> *Called a couple times... but I think you were in Vegas.  Hit me up so we can catch up :yes:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## big nuts

:wave:


----------



## 859 impala

will this magazine make it to the east coast say like ky?


----------



## Howard

> _Originally posted by 859 impala_@Oct 29 2007, 08:47 PM~9109429
> *will this magazine make it to the east coast say like ky?
> *


:yes: Even if we have to drive it down... :thumbsup:


----------



## RegalLimited82

I'll pick up an issue and support/check it out. I'm in so cal so hopefully I won't have a problem finding it. 


hno:


----------



## Nasty

TTT




My ankle hurts


----------



## PORK CHOP

:biggrin: can i get my cadillac in here


----------



## chopperdogg69

i live indetroit.where can i get mine?


----------



## topless_66

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Oct 27 2007, 10:39 AM~9094837
> *the details for subscriptions are coming up soon...and don't worry..we are not planning to only print one issue....hopefully we'll be here for a long time....
> *


----------



## G Style




----------



## BIGTITO64

:wave:


----------



## Toro

> _Originally posted by 859 impala_@Oct 29 2007, 06:47 PM~9109429
> *will this magazine make it to the east coast say like ky?
> *


if you know of any shops or stores that would like to carry it pm me the info and I'll make sure it makes its way there


----------



## Toro

> _Originally posted by PORK CHOP_@Oct 30 2007, 09:26 AM~9113206
> *:biggrin: can i get my cadillac in here
> *


if its in a show we cover...


----------



## POPEYE_NWK

toro, where can i get one at?


----------



## BIG CHANO




----------



## Howard

> _Originally posted by chopperdogg69+Oct 30 2007, 11:27 AM~9113218-->
> 
> 
> 
> i live indetroit.where can i get mine?
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Toro_@Oct 30 2007, 09:30 PM~9117668
> *if you know of any shops or stores that would like to carry it pm me the info and I'll make sure it makes its way there
> *


:thumbsup: Plus I'll make sure they get around in the Midwest.


----------



## lone star

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Oct 3 2007, 06:37 PM~8927132
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


damn where do i sign up


----------



## Toro

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Oct 30 2007, 09:05 PM~9118382
> *damn where do i sign up
> *


our homepage is up and the website will be added to within the next few weeks...we'll be announcing the subscription information after we return from the Tejano Super Show...


----------



## 859 impala

:thumbsup:


----------



## Toro

:biggrin:


----------



## Nasty

T T T


----------



## el amo

sup Toro! :wave:


----------



## Toro

> _Originally posted by el amo_@Oct 31 2007, 06:20 PM~9125915
> *sup Toro! :wave:
> *


que pasa Jose??? how's the family?


----------



## el amo

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Oct 31 2007, 07:02 PM~9126176
> *que pasa Jose??? how's the family?
> *


every ones kool,thanks. I hope all is well on your end!!!


----------



## Toro

> _Originally posted by el amo_@Oct 31 2007, 08:46 PM~9126760
> *every ones kool,thanks. I hope all is well on your end!!!
> *


good good...just working on our Premier  issue..... :biggrin:


----------



## Dominance CC

See you in Odessa.


----------



## Sin Sixty

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Oct 31 2007, 07:21 PM~9126973
> *good good...just working on our Premier    issue..... :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Texas_Bowties

WADDUP TORO, HOWS THE MAG COMMING ALONG? :biggrin:


----------



## TOPFAN

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Oct 31 2007, 08:21 PM~9126973
> *good good...just working on our Premier    issue..... :biggrin:
> *






:cheesy:


----------



## lone star

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Oct 30 2007, 10:03 PM~9119499
> *our homepage is up and the website will be added to within the next few weeks...we'll be announcing the subscription information after we return from the Tejano Super Show...
> *


sounds good,


----------



## BIG WHIT 64

:0 :0 :0 :0 when''''''''''''


----------



## Toro

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Oct 31 2007, 10:54 PM~9127541
> *:cheesy:
> *


can you pm me your number?


----------



## Ragtrey

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Oct 30 2007, 09:03 PM~9119499
> *our homepage is up and the website will be added to within the next few weeks...we'll be announcing the subscription information after we return from the Tejano Super Show...
> *


 :yes:


----------



## El Tercero

I need this rag in my life...


----------



## Toro

> _Originally posted by Dominance CC_@Oct 31 2007, 09:48 PM~9127201
> * See you in Odessa.
> *


just a couple more weeks


----------



## DiamondStuddedPrincess

Hey Jess, 
I am excited to see what Impalas has to come. I will see you in odessa! 
Love ya!
Sincerely, 
De'Andra


----------



## xavierthexman

HAPPY DIA DE LOS MUERTOS TO TORO & MARK AND THE REST OF THE Impalas Magazine familia.


----------



## Toro

> _Originally posted by xavierthexman_@Nov 2 2007, 01:39 PM~9139981
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HAPPY DIA DE LOS MUERTOS TO TORO & MARK AND THE REST OF THE Impalas Magazine familia.
> *


----------



## Toro

:biggrin:


----------



## FIREMAN63

WHAT UP 

HAD A CHANCE TO KICK IT WITH MARK AND A FEW OF HIS BOYS AT SEMA , HAD A GOOD TIME ,, SOME GOOD PEOPLE :thumbsup:


----------



## Toro

> _Originally posted by FIREMAN63_@Nov 3 2007, 05:18 PM~9147546
> *WHAT UP
> 
> HAD A CHANCE TO KICK IT WITH MARK AND A FEW OF HIS BOYS AT SEMA      , HAD A GOOD TIME    ,, SOME GOOD PEOPLE    :thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## drasticbean

:wave: :wave:


----------



## Toro

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@Nov 4 2007, 12:58 AM~9149729
> *:wave:  :wave:
> *


whaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaats' up Bean?


----------



## Toro

:biggrin:


----------



## bay area Rollerz

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Nov 5 2007, 08:09 AM~9157187
> *:biggrin:
> *




WHATZ UP TORO????? GOIN TO BAKERSFIELD THIS WEEKEND????
:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: uffin: uffin: uffin:


----------



## Toro

> _Originally posted by bay area Rollerz_@Nov 5 2007, 05:57 PM~9161116
> *WHATZ UP TORO????? GOIN TO BAKERSFIELD THIS WEEKEND????
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  uffin:  uffin:  uffin:
> *


yes sir...we are heading out there....we'll be there saturday morning...call me and let me know when you guys are ROlling in....


----------



## THA LIFE

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Nov 5 2007, 06:28 PM~9162601
> *yes sir...we are heading out there....we'll be there saturday morning...call me and let me know when you guys are ROlling in....
> *


WHATS GOIN ON OUT THERE.. SOMEONE LET ME IN ON IT.... :biggrin:


----------



## Toro

> _Originally posted by THA LIFE_@Nov 5 2007, 08:46 PM~9162846
> *WHATS GOIN ON OUT THERE.. SOMEONE LET ME IN ON IT.... :biggrin:
> *


Carnales Unidos car show in Bakersfield.....

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=354416


----------



## THA LIFE

Damn...Og rider got it sold up...thank you Tony Parker...j/p

Maybe next year...I guess I need to start sponsering...gotta get my chips up


----------



## Toro

> _Originally posted by THA LIFE_@Nov 5 2007, 09:34 PM~9163380
> *Damn...Og rider got it sold up...thank you Tony Parker...j/p
> 
> Maybe next year...I guess I need to start sponsering...gotta get my chips up
> *


----------



## Toro

> _Originally posted by FIREMAN63_@Nov 3 2007, 05:18 PM~9147546
> *WHAT UP
> 
> HAD A CHANCE TO KICK IT WITH MARK AND A FEW OF HIS BOYS AT SEMA      , HAD A GOOD TIME    ,, SOME GOOD PEOPLE    :thumbsup:
> *


I've met Saul, Joe, and Danny.....very knowledgable group...they know about cars....many props to Lifestyle for putting it down for sooooo many years and still churning out show winners and eye catchers and will be doing so way into the future...


----------



## Nasty

TTT


----------



## EL RAIDER

were's my copy? :angry: :biggrin:


----------



## Toro

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Nov 6 2007, 03:27 PM~9168596
> *were's my copy? :angry:  :biggrin:
> *


you know you will be waiting at my doorstep too when the UPS truck is gonna stop...you only live a block away...heheheh


----------



## EL RAIDER

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Nov 6 2007, 07:35 PM~9170796
> *you know you will be waiting at my doorstep too when the UPS truck is gonna stop...you only live a block away...heheheh
> *



neta q si cabron, hey when r u picking up ur poster? mi veija was going 2 throw it away :biggrin:


----------



## sixty7imp

Nice, cant wait to buy the first issue! :thumbsup:


----------



## Toro

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Nov 6 2007, 09:20 PM~9171123
> *neta q si cabron, hey when r u picking up ur poster? mi veija was going 2 throw it away  :biggrin:
> *


which poster? :0


----------



## SLEEZY8




----------



## Ragtrey

uffin:


----------



## Toro

> _Originally posted by Ragtrey_@Nov 7 2007, 12:39 AM~9173011
> *uffin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## topless_66

:nicoderm:


----------



## sblujan

:biggrin:


----------



## Str8crazy80

not to mess up the topic but check out these guys in a 64 lowriding old school


----------



## BIGTITO64

SO TORO IS DEBUTING IN DECEMBER OR JANUARY----AND WHICH STORES WILL IT BE AT OR DO WE HAVE TO SUSCRIBE TO IT ONLY


----------



## Ragtop Ted

> _Originally posted by BIGTITO64_@Nov 7 2007, 06:24 PM~9178813
> *SO TORO IS DEBUTING IN DECEMBER OR JANUARY----AND WHICH STORES WILL IT BE AT OR DO WE HAVE TO SUSCRIBE TO IT ONLY
> *


Good Question :0


----------



## Toro

> _Originally posted by BIGTITO64_@Nov 7 2007, 08:24 PM~9178813
> *SO TORO IS DEBUTING IN DECEMBER OR JANUARY----AND WHICH STORES WILL IT BE AT OR DO WE HAVE TO SUSCRIBE TO IT ONLY
> *


we are hoping its ready to print the first week of December..then its in the hands of the printer and they said between 2 to 3 weeks.....if all goes well, we will debut the magazine at the Majestics New Years Picnic......we are getting a list of stores but if you know of any shops or other places that might be interested in carrying it, pm or email me.....


----------



## Toro




----------



## CHELADAS75

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Nov 8 2007, 01:04 AM~9181225
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


  cherry64 looking good


----------



## socios b.c. prez

:thumbsup:


----------



## 859 impala

how much longer on the mag release?


----------



## BLVD

> _Originally posted by 859 impala+Nov 8 2007, 04:34 AM~9181638-->
> 
> 
> 
> how much longer on the mag release?
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Toro_@Nov 7 2007, 11:51 PM~9180930
> *we are hoping its ready to print the first week of December..then its in the hands of the printer and they said between 2 to 3 weeks.....if all goes well, we will debut the magazine at the Majestics New Years Picnic......
> *


----------



## EL RAIDER

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Nov 8 2007, 01:04 AM~9181225
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *





:thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## 859 impala

> _Originally posted by BLVD_@Nov 8 2007, 10:37 AM~9182935
> *
> *


thanks bro to lazy to read all the pages cant wait for this mag to come out


----------



## Toro

> _Originally posted by 859 impala_@Nov 8 2007, 03:30 PM~9184609
> *thanks bro to lazy to read all the pages cant wait for this mag to come out
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Nasty

Torito


----------



## Toro

> _Originally posted by Nasty_@Nov 8 2007, 09:50 PM~9187286
> *Torito
> *


sup my trusty sidekick???


----------



## exotic rider

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Nov 8 2007, 09:25 PM~9187522
> *sup my trusty sidekick???
> *


I'LL KICK YOU FROM THE BACK OR YOUR SIDE JUST TELL ME WHERE?
:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Nasty

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Nov 8 2007, 08:25 PM~9187522
> *sup my trusty sidekick???
> *


Nuttin man just kickin it. got a test shoot tonight so ill be sendin u pics this weekend


----------



## Toro

> _Originally posted by exotic rider_@Nov 9 2007, 09:16 AM~9189816
> *I'LL KICK YOU FROM THE BACK OR YOUR SIDE JUST TELL ME WHERE?
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


sup Carl?


----------



## 916 Chic

Can't wait for this Magazine!!!!!


----------



## 916 Chic

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Nov 7 2007, 11:51 PM~9180930
> *we are hoping its ready to print the first week of December..then its in the hands of the printer and they said between 2 to 3 weeks.....if all goes well, we will debut the magazine at the Majestics New Years Picnic......we are getting a list of stores but if you know of any shops or other places that might be interested in carrying it, pm or email me.....
> *




Hey Jess, let me know if you need any help in this area. I can look into some stores/shops in Sac


----------



## Guam707




----------



## Toro

> _Originally posted by 916 Chic_@Nov 9 2007, 02:31 PM~9191768
> *Hey Jess, let me know if you need any help in this area. I can look into some stores/shops in Sac
> *


thanks Tomasa..that would be great......


----------



## clhydraulics

> _Originally posted by 916 Chic_@Nov 9 2007, 01:24 PM~9191717
> *Can't wait for this Magazine!!!!!
> *


 :wave:


----------



## oldskool 67

Can we subscribe to it? If so, where do I send my money?


----------



## G Style




----------



## Ragtop Ted

> _Originally posted by 916 Chic_@Nov 9 2007, 12:24 PM~9191717
> *Can't wait for this Magazine!!!!!
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Nov 9 2007, 04:12 PM~9192903
> *thanks Tomasa..that would be great......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


thats a cool chick!


----------



## Ragtop Ted

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Nov 10 2007, 11:26 PM~9201670
> *thats a cool chick!
> *


 :biggrin: Can't wait for mag to come out :biggrin:


----------



## cold hard cash

:thumbsup: :wave:


----------



## Nasty

TTT


----------



## slo




----------



## Ragtop Ted

:thumbsup:


----------



## Toro

> _Originally posted by Nasty_@Nov 12 2007, 12:57 PM~9210138
> *TTT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


those are some nice cars there Stevie


----------



## Nasty

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Nov 12 2007, 05:33 PM~9213021
> *those are some nice cars there Stevie
> *


Thanks!!! i thought so myself :cheesy:


----------



## bigshod

Thanx *IMPALAS MAGAZINE* for supporting our show,,Is always good to see you guys, 
oh yea ,,How was the menudo :biggrin: peace out homiez


Big Shod  
*
CARNALES UNIDOS C.C.*


----------



## Bowtie Legacy

> _Originally posted by Nasty_@Nov 12 2007, 12:57 PM~9210138
> *TTT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## G Style

Q-VO TORITO :wave:


----------



## Toro

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Nov 12 2007, 09:29 PM~9214081
> *Thanx IMPALAS MAGAZINE for supporting our show,,Is always good to see you guys,
> oh yea ,,How was the menudo :biggrin:  peace out homiez
> Big Shod
> 
> CARNALES UNIDOS C.C.
> *


the menudo was BOMB Shod...and yes...I needed it that morning...good looking out bro...we had a great time....


----------



## Toro

> _Originally posted by G Style_@Nov 12 2007, 11:20 PM~9215122
> *Q-VO  TORITO :wave:
> *


what's up G-man......how's the Imp coming along?


----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Nov 12 2007, 10:41 PM~9215327
> *the menudo was BOMB Shod...and yes...I needed it that morning...good looking out bro...we had a great time....
> *


   

glad u made it home o.k.


----------



## Sin Sixty

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Nov 9 2007, 03:12 PM~9192903
> *thanks Tomasa..that would be great......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :worship:


----------



## Toro

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Nov 12 2007, 11:43 PM~9215351
> *
> 
> glad u made it home o.k.
> *


it's always a mission..hehehehe...but then it wouldn't be a fun road trip if all I had to do was drive around the block...hehehe


----------



## topless_66




----------



## Toro

> _Originally posted by topless_66_@Nov 13 2007, 10:27 AM~9217576
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## deecaddy

> _Originally posted by topless_66_@Nov 13 2007, 10:27 AM~9217576
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Nov 12 2007, 10:57 PM~9215507
> *it's always a mission..hehehehe...but then it wouldn't be a fun road trip if all I had to do was drive around the block...hehehe
> *


the mission happened sat. night,, :0 :0 

another fun time in bakers added to the books :biggrin:


----------



## Toro

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Nov 13 2007, 09:52 PM~9222440
> *the mission happened sat. night,,  :0  :0
> 
> another fun time in bakers added to the books :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :0


----------



## Toro

:biggrin:


----------



## Nasty

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Nov 14 2007, 03:55 PM~9228781
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :twak:


----------



## Toro

> _Originally posted by Nasty_@Nov 14 2007, 06:19 PM~9228934
> *:twak:
> *


----------



## Nasty

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Nov 14 2007, 04:35 PM~9229044
> *
> *


did u get my text fucker?


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx

i would like a mag


----------



## Toro

> _Originally posted by Nasty_@Nov 14 2007, 06:41 PM~9229091
> *did u get my text fucker?
> *


yeah...I'm packing for Odessa...I'll hit you up tonight bro....


----------



## Toro

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@Nov 14 2007, 06:44 PM~9229115
> *i would like a mag
> *


 :biggrin: ....soon homie...soon...


----------



## POPEYE_NWK

looking good toro :biggrin:


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

SHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!! QUIET


----------



## lboogie

Whaen is the mag comming out


----------



## lboogie

when is the magazine comming out


----------



## B Town Fernie

> _Originally posted by lboogie_@Nov 15 2007, 05:16 PM~9237065
> *when is the magazine comming out
> *


x2


----------



## exotic rider

YOU GUYS HAVE FUN IN TX. "08 IMPALAS MAGAZINE" COMING SOON!!!!
PICS OR IT DIDN'T HAPPENED! uffin:


----------



## BigBoyTransporting

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Oct 2 2007, 10:50 PM~8919965
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When one thinks of the classic Impalas lifestyle, one has many visions, but the vision that most people see are that of a beautifully restored vehicle.  Others may see the back bumper of a ‘64 smashing the pavement as the front bumper reaches for the sky at the flick of a hydraulic switch, to others, that vision may be of a ‘65 with a “beefed up” engine, trembling with every press of the gas pedal, or could it be a sleek convertible ’59 with it’s beautiful wings and long body lines as it cruises the streets with it’s top down, letting the warm summer air blow past you, or others may even see a ’63 on 20’s, slammed to the ground, laying on the grass.  But most do tend to agree, the Impala is a mainstay and will be around for many years to come.
> 
> We at Impalas Magazine want to bring such vehicles to our readers, to those that love the deer emblem, that love the little flags on the front fenders, and to those that live, breath, and die for the Chevrolet Impala.  We are taking years of experience to try to bring you an art form that we feel will not die soon, one that has lasted, well, since the late ‘50s and has gained so much momentum and strength that it will carry on until, who knows, when cars fly?  I am sure that anyone from the ‘50s, ‘60s, and ‘70s sees what has happened to the originals that were built back then love the changes that have evolved from that first 1958 vehicle that rolled right out of the assembly line and into many of our hearts and will be celebrating its 50th Anniversary in 2008.
> 
> We at Impalas Magazine will bring you full features of Impalas, but not just one style, but of many styles, be it low rider, street rod, rat rod, hoppers, original, full custom, street customs.  We will also be including car show features and will make sure that everything else that isn’t an Impala makes it to the pages of our magazine for the other custom car enthusiasts.  We want to include a car club feature every issue no matter how big or small the club is.  An interview will also be included in each issue of people and businesses that have stood the sands of time and those that have started new and fresh ready to make their mark on the scene.  We will bring you advertisers geared toward our love for this car, advertisers that share one common goal and that is to keep the spirit alive, be it through paint, fabrication, accessories, clothing, hydraulics, and even music.
> 
> We will always have an ear that listens, an open door, and be available by ear and telephone to listen to everyone’s suggestions and opinions about the magazine.  We will do our best to make it appealing to everyone from young and old, male and female.
> 
> The magazine will be printed quarterly for the first year and the debut issue should be available by late December of this year or early January of 2008.  Another announcement will follow as to where the magazine will be available, when the website will be up and running, and how to subscribe.
> 
> We at Impalas Magazine invite you to come and take a little cruise with us, to turn the pages and dive right in, look at the photographs, read the articles, relive past memories, and to even create new memories with our periodical.  If you see us out at the shows, hops, picnics, toy drives, cruises, or just hanging out come by and introduce yourself to us.  This magazine has helped us build a bond with everyone that we have encountered and talked to so far.  We would like to thank all of those that have helped and to those that have allowed us to bring you, the readers, their beautiful creations on wheels.  Truthfully, this is a long time dream coming true and we WILL try our hardest to make this a magazine for everyone.
> 
> Impalas Magazine Editor
> Jesse “Toro” Jimenez
> *



ALL YOU NEED TO DO JESS IS , DO WHAT YOU ARE GOOD AT HOMIE!! THATS IT..WERE BEHIND YOU HOMIE...AND 4 ALL YOU WHO DON'T KNOW JESS..HES A MAN OF HIS WORDS....


----------



## BIGTITO64

YES HE IS


----------



## VEGAS BLVD™

> _Originally posted by Toro+Oct 2 2007, 07:50 PM~8919965-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The magazine will be printed quarterly for the first year and the debut issue should be available by late December of this year or early January of 2008.   Another announcement will follow as to where the magazine will be available, when the website will be up and running, and how to subscribe.
> 
> Truthfully, this is a long time dream coming true and we WILL try our hardest to make this a magazine for everyone.
> 
> Impalas Magazine Editor
> Jesse “Toro” Jimenez
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 15 2007, 05:15 PM~9237053
> *Whaen is the mag comming out
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-B Town Fernie_@Nov 15 2007, 05:43 PM~9237279
> *x2
> *


A lil reading never hurt anyone fellas


----------



## G Style




----------



## bay area Rollerz

whatz up TORO???


----------



## sblujan

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 62-Rag

I LIKE THAT NAME I M P A L A S :nicoderm: :nicoderm:


----------



## rd62rdstr

Richard, it was nice meeting you in Tucson. I have sent the pictures to Carlos on the Impalas we discussed. Sal


----------



## G Style




----------



## Ragtop Ted

> _Originally posted by 62-Rag_@Nov 17 2007, 11:20 PM~9251468
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I LIKE THAT NAME I M P A L A S  :nicoderm:  :nicoderm:
> *


----------



## DiamondStuddedPrincess

Hey Impalas Mag, you guys hit it down BIG in Odessa. It was an awsome experiance! Congrats on the magazines last show being successful before it all goes to print. Hit me up and let me know when your doing the release party .


----------



## slo

> _Originally posted by DiamondStuddedPrincess_@Nov 19 2007, 03:01 PM~9260238
> *Hey Impalas Mag, you guys hit it down BIG in Odessa. It was an awsome experiance! Congrats on the magazines last show  being successful before it all goes to print. Hit me up  and let me know when your doing the release party .
> *


 :wave:


----------



## 84cutty

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## G Style

:thumbsup:


----------



## Chucks

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## DiamondStuddedPrincess

> _Originally posted by slo_@Nov 19 2007, 07:42 PM~9262655
> *:wave:
> *


hey, how are you guys? by the way thanks to a few of your members who dropped by the booth in Odessa!


----------



## Nasty

They should be home soon!!

Since Toro hasn't had access to a computer for awhile. He wanted to thank everyone that showed Impalas Magazine love and welcomed them to Texas!


----------



## slo

> _Originally posted by DiamondStuddedPrincess_@Nov 20 2007, 02:04 PM~9267313
> *hey, how are you guys? by the way thanks to a few of your members who dropped by the booth in Odessa!
> *


yup my homie n i 

diggin the shirt! :cheesy:


----------



## Texas_Bowties

> _Originally posted by slo_@Nov 20 2007, 07:53 PM~9269596
> *yup my homie n i
> 
> diggin the shirt!  :cheesy:
> *


DAMN I WAS TOO BUSY TALKIN TO TORO I DIDNT GET TO SCOPE OUT THE SHIRTS :angry:


----------



## Toro

> _Originally posted by POPEYE_NWK_@Nov 14 2007, 08:01 PM~9229784
> *looking good toro :biggrin:
> *


sup Popeye???? how's Evil looking?


----------



## Toro

> _Originally posted by DiamondStuddedPrincess_@Nov 19 2007, 03:01 PM~9260238
> *Hey Impalas Mag, you guys hit it down BIG in Odessa. It was an awsome experiance! Congrats on the magazines last show  being successful before it all goes to print. Hit me up  and let me know when your doing the release party .
> *


  :biggrin:


----------



## Toro

WOW...is all I can say......this whole last week was awesome...we left last Wednesday and just got home at 1 am this Wednesday.....26 hours each way and a trip to one of the best shows that I have been too....my hats off to Nick and his crew for the hospitality they showed us, for the great show they put on, and for all the dedicated people that attended the show....we were welcomed with open arms and got to meet a lot of new people and make some, what I think, will be a lot of long term friendships.....now it's time to wrap it up, finish writing, the layouts, and crossing our fingers......we want to thank everyone that helped make this trip a success.....we will NOT miss next years Tejano Super Show


----------



## Ragtrey

Good morning Impala faithful! uffin:


----------



## Toro

> _Originally posted by Ragtrey_@Nov 21 2007, 09:59 AM~9273333
> *Good morning Impala faithful! uffin:
> *


buenos dias


----------



## Ragtrey

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Nov 21 2007, 08:05 AM~9273360
> *buenos dias
> *











It's gonna be a great day!!


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

Sticky icky icky......


----------



## Toro

:biggrin:


----------



## cool runnings

> _Originally posted by Ragtrey_@Nov 21 2007, 09:07 AM~9273371
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's gonna be a great day!!
> *


  this looks like what i'm having for dessert after thanksgiving dinner. some of that "URPLE".  HAPPY TURKEY DAY TO ALL


----------



## BIG DIRTY

TORO, HEY HOW AM I GONNA GET A COPY OF THE MAGAZINE DOGG, LET ME KNOW, CAUSE I AM GONNA BE DEPLOYING TOO KUWAIT SOON. YOU GOT THE NUMBER!?!?!?!??!


----------



## Chucks

> _Originally posted by Ragtrey_@Nov 21 2007, 10:07 AM~9273371
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's gonna be a great day!!
> *


 :0


----------



## Toro

> _Originally posted by BIG DIRTY_@Nov 21 2007, 04:13 PM~9276032
> *TORO, HEY HOW AM I GONNA GET A COPY OF THE MAGAZINE DOGG, LET ME KNOW, CAUSE I AM GONNA BE DEPLOYING TOO KUWAIT SOON. YOU GOT THE NUMBER!?!?!?!??!
> *


we should be debuting it on 1/1/08, and we'll be getting issues before that so as soon as I get them I'll send you a couple.....I'll see what I can to get them before you deploy, if not, I'll send some to where you'll be stationed....sound good Dirty?


----------



## Toro

:biggrin:


----------



## FoolishinVegas

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Nov 21 2007, 09:59 AM~9273327
> *WOW...is all I can say......this whole last week was awesome...we left last Wednesday and just got home at 1 am this Wednesday.....26 hours each way and a trip to one of the best shows that I have been too....my hats off to Nick and his crew for the hospitality they showed us, for the great show they put on, and for all the dedicated people that attended the show....we were welcomed with open arms and got to meet a lot of new people and make some, what I think, will be a lot of long term friendships.....now it's time to wrap it up, finish writing, the layouts, and crossing our fingers......we want to thank everyone that helped make this trip a success.....we will NOT miss next years Tejano Super Show
> *


pictures ! ! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## shops laggard

Happy Thanksgiving too Impalas Magazine, Mark & Toro (Povi) & to your families.

From Vic, Vic Jr. and our family UCE cc...One luv.

PS: can't wait til I get my issues.


----------



## bigshod

sup toro!!!!!!!!  

:wave: :wave:


----------



## GOLD COAST RYDER

It's gonna be a great day!! 

:worship: :around:  :yes: :nicoderm: :thumbsup: uffin: 
WHAT'S UP TORO HAPPY THANKSGIVING!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## THA LIFE

Hell yeah 26 hour drive.. I was on dat ole greyhound.. Out here gettin it....toro I'm sure the mag will be off the hinges... jus keep doin what you do... no need to cross fingers... crossin fingers are those countin on luck... luck is random... but pure hustle and skill is constant....and your and constant go getter..so there is no lookin back.....can't wait to see it


----------



## Toro

We at Impalas Magazine want to wish each and everyone a happy Thanksgiving......


----------



## WWW.360LOW.TV

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## rd62rdstr

Happy Thanksgiving guys! Make it a safe one.


----------



## Toro

> _Originally posted by 360 LOW VIDEOS_@Nov 22 2007, 01:02 AM~9279854
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


how's it going Joe?


----------



## exotic rider

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Nov 21 2007, 10:58 PM~9279836
> *We at Impalas Magazine want to wish each and everyone a happy Thanksgiving......
> *


YEAH! WHAT HE SAID..


----------



## Toro

a little trip to C & L Customs..........


----------



## DREAM ON

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Nov 22 2007, 03:06 AM~9280475
> *a little trip to C & L Customs..........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




:0 


NICEEEEEEEEEEEE!!!


----------



## Toro

> _Originally posted by hopemwear_@Nov 22 2007, 04:10 AM~9280485
> *:0
> NICEEEEEEEEEEEE!!!
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## BIG WHIT 64

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Nov 22 2007, 03:06 AM~9280475
> *a little trip to C & L Customs..........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## slo

bad ass shots... if the mag got shots like that , its gonna be DOPE!


----------



## El Tercero

:0 U ALREADY KNOW CARNALE  



> _Originally posted by GOLD COAST RYDER_@Nov 21 2007, 11:26 PM~9278255
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's gonna be a great day!!
> 
> :worship:  :around:    :yes:  :nicoderm:  :thumbsup:  uffin:
> WHAT'S UP TORO  HAPPY THANKSGIVING!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


 :wow:


----------



## 66BIGBLOCKCONVERT

Hey Mark Dont For Get To Throw A Couple Of Shots Of This One In The New Mag Thanx Gary


































!!Happy Thansgiving!! 


Good LuckWithThe New Mag I Know Its Gonna Take Off Strong Everybody Cant Wait To Get One!!


----------



## G Style




----------



## Sin Sixty

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Nov 22 2007, 02:06 AM~9280475
> *a little trip to C & L Customs..........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Should have let me know... I'd have brought down the OG 60 drop for the shot! Bruce is going to work on my 63 when he gets the shop rolling. 
Peace...


----------



## sideshow_mike

can't wait to get the first issue!!!!!!!!!!!!SIDESHOW C.C. AUSTIN,TEJAZTLAN you know!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Toro

:biggrin:


----------



## clhydraulics

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Nov 22 2007, 03:06 AM~9280475
> *a little trip to C & L Customs..........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



THANKS TORO NICE PICTURES :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Toro

what's up Chino....Odessa was a blast...can't wait for the shops grand opening


----------



## Toro

:biggrin:


----------



## VEGAS BLVD™

You seen any vegas Impalas you like for your mag?


----------



## Toro

> _Originally posted by Vegas Blvd_@Nov 25 2007, 06:52 PM~9302159
> *You seen any vegas Impalas you like for your mag?
> *


I've seen a couple...


----------



## el amo

:wave:


----------



## Toro

> _Originally posted by el amo_@Nov 25 2007, 08:45 PM~9303055
> *:wave:
> *


Hey Jose....how are you and the family


----------



## Ragtrey

uffin: uffin: uffin:


----------



## Toro

> _Originally posted by Ragtrey_@Nov 26 2007, 12:56 AM~9305321
> *uffin:  uffin:  uffin:
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## Toro

time to go to bed......just a little teaser for you all to enjoy....


----------



## dirty_duece

:0 NICE


----------



## Toro

> _Originally posted by dirty_duece_@Nov 26 2007, 07:51 AM~9306467
> *:0 NICE
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Chucks




----------



## topless_66

:cheesy:


----------



## hotstuff5964




----------



## Nasty

TTT


----------



## BIGTITO64

WHEN IS IT COMING OUT


----------



## VEGAS BLVD™

> _Originally posted by Toro+Nov 25 2007, 05:52 PM~9302611-->
> 
> 
> 
> I've seen a couple...
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Toro_@Nov 26 2007, 12:58 AM~9306089
> *time to go to bed......just a little teaser for you all to enjoy....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Bad ass pics. Will be a good magazine big dogg.... I dont have DSLR or SLR but I just upgraded  Could at least line sum up for you to snap in one visit


----------



## Toro

> _Originally posted by Vegas Blvd_@Nov 26 2007, 07:02 PM~9310877
> *Bad ass pics. Will be a good magazine big dogg.... I dont have DSLR or SLR but I just upgraded    Could at least line sum up for you to snap in one visit
> *


sounds good to me.....


----------



## Toro

> _Originally posted by BIGTITO64_@Nov 26 2007, 06:44 PM~9310707
> *WHEN IS IT COMING OUT
> *


we are hoping to have it in time for New Years....


----------



## Bowtie Legacy

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Nov 26 2007, 08:11 PM~9311913
> *we are hoping to have it in time for New Years....
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## BIGTITO64

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Nov 26 2007, 07:11 PM~9311913
> *we are hoping to have it in time for New Years....
> *


 :0


----------



## cold hard cash

cant wait to see it :biggrin:


----------



## Ragtop Ted

> _Originally posted by cold hard cash_@Nov 26 2007, 07:19 PM~9312701
> *cant wait to see it :biggrin:
> *


----------



## G Style




----------



## Toro

> _Originally posted by G Style_@Nov 26 2007, 10:19 PM~9313191
> *
> *


what's up G????


----------



## exotic rider

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Nov 26 2007, 12:58 AM~9306089
> *time to go to bed......just a little teaser for you all to enjoy....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


HURRY UP ALREADY! I NEED 2 CASES WHEN THERE DONE IN PRINT.. SACTOWN'S WAITING FOR IMPALAS MAGAZINE. EVERYBODY CAN HIT ME UP I'LL HAVE THEM IN SACTOWN.. I WANT MINE NOW SO SEND ME THOSE PICS & I'LL MAKE MY OWN.


----------



## Toro

> _Originally posted by exotic rider_@Nov 27 2007, 09:40 AM~9315577
> *HURRY UP ALREADY! I NEED 2 CASES WHEN THERE DONE IN PRINT.. SACTOWN'S WAITING FOR IMPALAS MAGAZINE. EVERYBODY CAN HIT ME UP I'LL HAVE THEM IN SACTOWN.. I WANT MINE NOW SO SEND ME THOSE PICS & I'LL MAKE MY OWN.
> *


easy there grasshopper...hehehe...what's up Carl.....happy to see you are excited about getting em....man..I can't wait either....we'll get you some up there, don't worry...


----------



## OURLIFE

damn i think i should of invested my money in this magazine than investing in that broke ass magazine "laid" looks like this one is gonna be a good one


----------



## Toro

subscription information will be going up next week....


----------



## Toro




----------



## eddieh '64

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Nov 26 2007, 11:44 PM~9313779
> *what's up G????
> *











EDDIE standing tall!!


----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Nov 27 2007, 07:49 PM~9319748
> *subscription information will be going up next week....
> *


THATS WUT IM TALKING ABOUT TORO!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Toro

> _Originally posted by eddieh '64_@Nov 27 2007, 11:12 PM~9321248
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDDIE standing tall!!
> *


RIP Eddie....


----------



## Toro

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Nov 27 2007, 11:31 PM~9321404
> *THATS WUT IM TALKING ABOUT TORO!!!!!!!!!
> *


----------



## johnnie65

hurry up TORO:

"SANTA ASKED ME WHAT I WANTED FOR X-MAS, AND I TOLD HIM.........I WANT A COPY OF IMPALAS MAGAZINE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!"


----------



## Ragtrey

> _Originally posted by johnnie65_@Nov 28 2007, 12:49 AM~9322472
> *hurry up TORO:
> 
> "SANTA ASKED ME WHAT I WANTED FOR X-MAS, AND I TOLD HIM.........I WANT A COPY OF IMPALAS MAGAZINE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!"
> *


ME TOO!!!!!


----------



## Toro

> _Originally posted by johnnie65_@Nov 28 2007, 02:49 AM~9322472
> *hurry up TORO:
> 
> "SANTA ASKED ME WHAT I WANTED FOR X-MAS, AND I TOLD HIM.........I WANT A COPY OF IMPALAS MAGAZINE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!"
> *


we're putting it together as we speak....cross your fingers and it might be in your x-mas stocking....


----------



## Chucks

:thumbsup:


----------



## Toro

> _Originally posted by CHUCKLES_@Nov 28 2007, 10:05 AM~9323516
> *:thumbsup:
> *


what's up bro??? how you been???


----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by johnnie65_@Nov 28 2007, 01:49 AM~9322472
> *hurry up TORO:
> 
> "SANTA ASKED ME WHAT I WANTED FOR X-MAS, AND I TOLD HIM.........I WANT A COPY OF IMPALAS MAGAZINE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!"
> *


x3 :biggrin:


----------



## Ragtop Ted

> _Originally posted by johnnie65_@Nov 28 2007, 12:49 AM~9322472
> *hurry up TORO:
> 
> "SANTA ASKED ME WHAT I WANTED FOR X-MAS, AND I TOLD HIM.........I WANT A COPY OF IMPALAS MAGAZINE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!"
> *


Me too


----------



## Toro

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Nov 28 2007, 10:50 PM~9327815
> *x3 :biggrin:
> *


sup Shod......


----------



## blvdsixty

cant wait to see the mag..... it's going to be hot....


----------



## Toro

> _Originally posted by blvdsixty_@Nov 28 2007, 11:21 PM~9328081
> *cant wait to see the mag..... it's going to be hot....
> *


what's up Tito......


----------



## EL RAIDER

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Nov 28 2007, 08:51 AM~9323460
> *we're putting it together as we speak....cross your fingers and it might be in your x-mas stocking....
> *




:nicoderm:


----------



## Toro

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Nov 29 2007, 02:32 PM~9332712
> *:nicoderm:
> *


what's up Jess....I'll even put a silver and black bow on your issue homie....


----------



## exotic rider

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Nov 29 2007, 02:40 PM~9333868
> *what's up Jess....I'll even put a silver and black bow on your issue homie....
> *


HEY! I NEED ONE OF THOSE TOO. THANK YOU!!!!


----------



## Nasty

TTT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## caddychic

TTT!


----------



## Toro

> _Originally posted by exotic rider_@Nov 29 2007, 05:38 PM~9334402
> *HEY! I NEED ONE OF THOSE TOO. THANK YOU!!!!
> *


hehehehe.....for sure Carl.....you'll get a silver and black one also....  

it's coming along really well, I think a lot of people are going to be happy...I know we can't please everyone, but hey I'm sure there will be a few smiles going around..... :biggrin:


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES

NORTHWEST IS READY BIG BAD TORO!!!!


----------



## G Style

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Nov 29 2007, 05:58 PM~9335701
> *hehehehe.....for sure Carl.....you'll get a silver and black one also....
> 
> it's coming along really well, I think a lot of people are going to be happy...I know we can't please everyone, but hey I'm sure there will be a few smiles going around..... :biggrin:
> *


HEY TORITO I'LL HAVE MINES WITH RED & GOLD PLEASE.........


----------



## Toro

> _Originally posted by G Style_@Nov 29 2007, 08:28 PM~9336085
> *HEY TORITO I'LL HAVE MINES WITH RED & GOLD PLEASE.........
> *


damn..I'm gonna have to buy stock in a ribbon company...hehehehe


----------



## Toro

we are working on the final stages and want to add any events that may be coming up for February, March, and April of 2008...feel free to pm me info on a show that you or your club may be hosting.....


----------



## Twotonz




----------



## Toro

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Nov 29 2007, 11:44 PM~9337577
> *
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## hotstuff5964

is the mag focusing on just low rider impalas? or will original, muscle car, hot rod impalas and etc. be included also?


----------



## MR. OBSESSION

:thumbsup:


----------



## Hustler on the go

:wave: :wave:


----------



## BIG CHANO

:wave:


----------



## Toro

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Nov 30 2007, 12:03 PM~9340325
> *is the mag focusing on just low rider impalas? or will original, muscle car, hot rod impalas and etc. be included also?
> *


the main focus is lowrider style Impalas but we will be throwing other styles into the mix.....


----------



## BIGTITO64

> _Originally posted by G Style_@Nov 29 2007, 07:28 PM~9336085
> *HEY TORITO I'LL HAVE MINES WITH RED & GOLD PLEASE.........
> *


 X 494949494949494949494949494949ERSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS


----------



## 84cutty

cant wiat to see the magazine :biggrin:


----------



## Twotonz

:thumbsup:


----------



## Toro

what's up guys........


----------



## NEWSTYLEKING

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Dec 1 2007, 09:23 AM~9347971
> *what's up guys........
> *


WHAT UP BRO? :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## zfelix

lookin good!!!!


----------



## Ragtop Ted

> _Originally posted by 84cutty_@Nov 30 2007, 07:38 PM~9344845
> *cant wiat to see the magazine :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## G Style

T.T.T.


----------



## 817Lowrider

Will yall be placing any bikes in there? Just Schwinn's??? maybe


----------



## Ragtrey

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Dec 1 2007, 08:54 PM~9351990
> *Will yall be placing any bikes in there? Just Schwinn's??? maybe
> *


 :no:


----------



## payfred

TORO!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Toro

> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLEKING_@Dec 1 2007, 12:40 PM~9348547
> *WHAT UP BRO? :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


Hey Pauly....how's it going bro.....hope all is well with the family...


----------



## Toro

> _Originally posted by payfred_@Dec 1 2007, 11:57 PM~9352486
> *TORO!!!! :thumbsup:
> *


what's up bro...how you doing?


----------



## HRTBT65

CANT WAIT, TOROS A GENIUS!!!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by Ragtrey_@Dec 1 2007, 11:21 PM~9352223
> *:no:
> *


damn. shit.  guess I will still be waiting for that perfect mag


----------



## payfred

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Dec 1 2007, 11:56 PM~9352884
> *what's up bro...how you doing?
> *


Good USO! The magazine is looking REALLY good man.


----------



## Ragtop Ted




----------



## Toro

hope everyone is having a great weekend


----------



## cold hard cash

:thumbsup:


----------



## Ragtrey

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Dec 2 2007, 02:33 PM~9355796
> *hope everyone is having a great weekend
> *


I know I am. uffin:


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s

:biggrin:


----------



## G Style




----------



## Toro

> _Originally posted by Ragtrey_@Dec 2 2007, 06:52 PM~9356578
> *I know I am. uffin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Toro




----------



## BIG DIRTY

BROTHA NEEDS A SUBSCIPTION TORO


----------



## 5DEUCE

> _Originally posted by BIG DIRTY_@Dec 3 2007, 08:03 PM~9365685
> *BROTHA NEEDS A SUBSCIPTION TORO
> *


x2


----------



## BIGTITO64

IT IS DECEMBER----


----------



## Ragtop Ted




----------



## Toro

> _Originally posted by BIGTITO64_@Dec 3 2007, 07:46 PM~9365935
> *IT IS DECEMBER----
> *


yes Tito...you'll get yours in red and gold ribbon..hehehehe.....2 more weeks and we should be going to print...


----------



## VEGAS BLVD™

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Dec 3 2007, 06:12 PM~9366143
> *yes Tito...you'll get yours in red and gold ribbon..hehehehe.....2 more weeks and we should be going to print...
> *


:thumbsup: Good way to welcome the new year.


----------



## Ragtop Ted

> _Originally posted by Vegas Blvd_@Dec 3 2007, 06:29 PM~9366289
> *:thumbsup: Good way to welcome the new year.
> *


x2 :biggrin:


----------



## Toro

> _Originally posted by Ragtop Ted_@Dec 3 2007, 09:37 PM~9366959
> *x2 :biggrin:
> *


if all goes well....we will be at the Majestics Picnic on New Years.... :biggrin:


----------



## Toro

> _Originally posted by Vegas Blvd_@Dec 3 2007, 08:29 PM~9366289
> *:thumbsup: Good way to welcome the new year.
> *


----------



## Texas_Bowties

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Dec 1 2007, 10:23 AM~9347971
> *what's up guys........
> *


----------



## Toro

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Dec 4 2007, 01:18 AM~9369102
> *
> *


what's up brother?


----------



## Toro

just wanted to give you guys and gals another teaser.....both covers we are releasing....


----------



## ROLLIN HARD !

WHERE CAN WE SUBSCRIBE....

IF NOT ALREADY...U SHUD HAVE A DAILY DRIVER SECTION...SOME OF US ROLL
AN IMP DAILY.....


----------



## Toro

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN HARD !_@Dec 4 2007, 02:00 AM~9369364
> *WHERE CAN WE SUBSCRIBE....
> 
> IF NOT ALREADY...U SHUD HAVE A DAILY DRIVER SECTION...SOME OF US ROLL
> AN IMP DAILY.....
> *


that's a good idea.....Daily Impala Driver Section....


----------



## ROLLIN HARD !

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Dec 4 2007, 12:00 AM~9369372
> *that's a good idea.....Daily Impala Driver Section....
> *


THEN I SHUD GET FIRST INTERVIEW...LOL


----------



## Toro

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN HARD !_@Dec 4 2007, 03:11 AM~9369609
> *THEN I SHUD GET FIRST INTERVIEW...LOL
> *


it would be like a reader's ride or mailbox section....


----------



## Texas_Bowties

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Dec 4 2007, 01:22 AM~9369128
> *what's up brother?
> *


nada, jus stayin busy on the 6trey... :biggrin: did you get in contact with the 2 shops i pmed you about?


----------



## Toro

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Dec 4 2007, 11:28 AM~9370671
> *nada, jus stayin busy on the 6trey...  :biggrin: did you get in contact with the 2 shops i pmed you about?
> *


I am trying to wrap up the premier issue to go to print on December 15th....I'll be giving them a call and sending them an issue so they can see it and know what its all about.....thanks on passing on the info...


----------



## Texas_Bowties

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Dec 4 2007, 11:29 AM~9370681
> *I am trying to wrap up the premier issue to go to print on December 15th....I'll be giving them a call and sending them an issue so they can see it and know what its all about.....thanks on passing on the info...
> *


----------



## clhydraulics

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Dec 4 2007, 12:30 AM~9369186
> *just wanted to give you guys and gals another teaser.....both covers we are releasing....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## EL RAIDER




----------



## cool runnings

BIG TORO.....WASSUP BIG HOMIE?, JUST WAITING PATIENTLY FOR THE NEW MAG TO COME OUT. DO YOU KNOW IF YOUR GOING TO BE SELLING THEM IN GUAM TOO, IF NOT, I'LL JUST BUY EXTRA AND SEND THEM OVER. CAN'T WAIT!!!


----------



## BIG DIRTY

> _Originally posted by BIG DIRTY_@Dec 3 2007, 08:03 PM~9365685
> *BROTHA NEEDS A SUBSCIPTION TORO
> *


TORO.... :biggrin:


----------



## Toro

> _Originally posted by cool runnings_@Dec 4 2007, 02:24 PM~9371829
> * BIG TORO.....WASSUP BIG HOMIE?, JUST WAITING PATIENTLY FOR THE NEW MAG TO COME OUT. DO YOU KNOW IF YOUR GOING TO BE SELLING THEM IN GUAM TOO, IF NOT, I'LL JUST BUY EXTRA AND SEND THEM OVER. CAN'T WAIT!!!
> *


we'll make sure to get you some issue for the fam in Guam big homie.....


----------



## Toro

> _Originally posted by BIG DIRTY_@Dec 4 2007, 02:58 PM~9372021
> *TORO.... :biggrin:
> *


BIG DIRTY..... :cheesy:


----------



## Nasty

I want a impala


----------



## Ragtop Ted

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN HARD !_@Dec 4 2007, 12:00 AM~9369364
> *
> IF NOT ALREADY...U SHUD HAVE A DAILY DRIVER SECTION...SOME OF US ROLL
> AN IMP DAILY.....
> *


x2 :biggrin:


----------



## Ragtop Ted

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Dec 3 2007, 11:30 PM~9369186
> *just wanted to give you guys and gals another teaser.....both covers we are releasing....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 uffin:


----------



## J-KAT

nice 62


----------



## andyodukes66

MERRY X-MAS TORO


----------



## Toro

> _Originally posted by Nasty_@Dec 4 2007, 09:10 PM~9375070
> *I want a impala
> *


get rid of the big body cadi... :0


----------



## andrewlister

> _Originally posted by 5DEUCE_@Dec 3 2007, 06:35 PM~9365858
> *x2
> *




x3

bro, im down here at the bottom of the world, I cant miss an issue. 
Will you be doing back issues??? 
Ill have to send you some shots of the impala styles down here.


----------



## Toro

> _Originally posted by andrewlister_@Dec 5 2007, 12:56 AM~9377492
> *x3
> 
> bro, im down here at the bottom of the world,  I cant miss an issue.
> Will you be doing back issues???
> Ill have to send you some shots of the impala styles down here.
> *


that would be cool....I would love to see the pics....you can send em to [email protected]


----------



## MISTER ED

> _Originally posted by 84cutty_@Nov 20 2007, 12:44 AM~9263881
> *  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *



I WANT HIS JOB


----------



## Toro

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Dec 5 2007, 07:22 AM~9378230
> *I WANT HIS JOB
> *


----------



## Nasty

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Dec 4 2007, 08:41 PM~9376286
> *get rid of the big body cadi... :0
> *


i guess i could :0


----------



## Toro

> _Originally posted by Nasty_@Dec 5 2007, 10:00 AM~9378806
> *i guess i could :0
> *


 :0


----------



## topless_66

:cheesy: 



> _Originally posted by Toro_@Dec 4 2007, 02:30 AM~9369186
> *just wanted to give you guys and gals another teaser.....both covers we are releasing....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Dec 4 2007, 12:30 AM~9369186
> *just wanted to give you guys and gals another teaser.....both covers we are releasing....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## EL RAIDER

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Dec 5 2007, 06:22 AM~9378230
> *I WANT HIS JOB
> *



I'll take da girl :biggrin:


----------



## Toro

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Dec 5 2007, 02:43 PM~9380852
> *I'll take da girl  :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## hotstuff5964

so how would a fatboy like myself go about getting a copy of the magazine in his hands?


----------



## Hustler on the go

ttt


----------



## zeus

WHATS GOOD!!!!

CHECK ME OUT!

http://www.myspace.com/zeusbeatsonly










http://www.myspace.com/zeusbeatsonly


----------



## Toro

:biggrin:


----------



## RegalLimited82

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Dec 5 2007, 06:35 PM~9383953
> *so how would a fatboy like myself go about getting a copy of the magazine in his hands?
> *


x2


----------



## dirty_duece

x3


----------



## AllHustle NoLove

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Dec 6 2007, 08:27 AM~9387516
> *:biggrin:
> *


get at me bRO...


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

:thumbsup:


----------



## Ragtop Ted




----------



## Ant-dogg

looks interesting


----------



## BIGTITO64

i want the magazine buddy


----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by BIGTITO64_@Dec 6 2007, 06:57 PM~9392299
> *i want the magazine buddy
> *


 :yes: :yes: :wow:


----------



## Toro

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Dec 6 2007, 05:48 PM~9391138
> *get at me bRO...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


the changes look good Manny


----------



## BIGTITO64

CMON WHEN CAN I GET ONE TORO


----------



## Toro

> _Originally posted by BIGTITO64_@Dec 6 2007, 08:51 PM~9392778
> *CMON WHEN CAN I GET ONE TORO
> *


I'll let you know as soon as we get em Tito


----------



## LOWYALTY48

what's up 
i want a copy


----------



## Toro

> _Originally posted by LOWYALTY48_@Dec 6 2007, 09:34 PM~9393210
> *what's up
> i want a copy
> *


 we almost got all the info together for sales and subscriptions...


----------



## wimone

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Dec 6 2007, 07:43 PM~9393298
> *we almost got all the info together for sales and subscriptions...
> *


dont forget about me!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :0  :cheesy:


----------



## Toro

> _Originally posted by wimone_@Dec 6 2007, 09:44 PM~9393316
> *dont forget about me!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :0    :cheesy:
> *


I'm gonna take some to your shop....


----------



## BIG WHIT 64




----------



## 47_CHEVY




----------



## Toro

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZ_47_@Dec 7 2007, 10:00 AM~9396232
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


is that your orange 64??? I think I met you at Lee Trevino's show in Greeley 2 years ago....


----------



## wimone

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Dec 6 2007, 09:02 PM~9393999
> *I'm gonna take some to your shop....
> *


i got a cool idea, next time your around ill tell ya....


----------



## LA CURA

I WANT A SUBSCRIPTION


----------



## BIGTITO64

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Dec 6 2007, 08:01 PM~9392854
> *I'll let you know as soon as we get em Tito
> *


THANKS BUDDY--WE JUST TRYING TO SUPPORT YOU HOMIE


----------



## 47_CHEVY

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Dec 7 2007, 01:12 PM~9397920
> *is that your orange 64??? I think I met you at Lee Trevino's show in Greeley 2 years ago....
> *


YEAH


----------



## Toro

> _Originally posted by BIGTITO64_@Dec 7 2007, 05:59 PM~9399583
> *THANKS BUDDY--WE JUST TRYING TO SUPPORT YOU HOMIE
> *


thanks Tito.....I appreciate that......it's been a long time coming...and it's almost here


----------



## Ragtop Ted




----------



## G Style

uffin:


----------



## Toro

> _Originally posted by G Style_@Dec 8 2007, 12:34 AM~9402227
> *uffin:
> *


----------



## Ragtrey

> _Originally posted by Ragtop Ted+Dec 7 2007, 07:29 PM~9401073-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by G [email protected] 7 2007, 10:34 PM~9402227
> *uffin:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Toro_@Dec 8 2007, 08:57 AM~9403675
> *
> *


Marijuanos!! :0


----------



## Ragtop Ted

uffin:


----------



## blvdsixty

> _Originally posted by Ragtrey_@Dec 8 2007, 12:51 PM~9404200
> *Marijuanos!! :0
> *


lol lol lol what you talkin about willis.... :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Ragtop Ted




----------



## exotic rider

> _Originally posted by blvdsixty_@Dec 8 2007, 10:20 PM~9407560
> *lol lol lol what you talkin about willis.... :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


----------



## Ragtop Ted

> _Originally posted by exotic rider_@Dec 9 2007, 12:20 AM~9408278
> *
> *


 :yes:


----------



## 84cutty

ready 4 my copy when it drops :biggrin:


----------



## rolnr63

> _Originally posted by 84cutty_@Dec 9 2007, 12:51 PM~9410016
> *ready 4 my copy when it drops :biggrin:
> *


x2


----------



## Toro

> _Originally posted by rolnr63_@Dec 9 2007, 02:42 PM~9410350
> *x2
> *


----------



## spider97

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Dec 9 2007, 02:08 PM~9410486
> *
> *



hey i want to order a handfull for my shop let me know pricing info


----------



## Ragtrey

> _Originally posted by blvdsixty_@Dec 8 2007, 10:20 PM~9407560
> *lol lol lol what you talkin about willis.... :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao: uffin:


----------



## Toro

> _Originally posted by gorillagarage_@Dec 9 2007, 03:11 PM~9410499
> *hey i want to order a handfull for my shop let me know pricing info
> *


----------



## A TODA MADRE

Sup Toro, Hows it goin homie.. can't wait to check out that first copy.. :thumbsup:


----------



## Toro

> _Originally posted by ogbrkboy_@Dec 10 2007, 09:54 AM~9416850
> *Sup Toro, Hows it goin homie.. can't wait to check out that first copy..  :thumbsup:
> *


Hey Nono...how's that Shotgun 64???? As soon as I get the first issues I'll let you know bro...


----------



## A TODA MADRE

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Dec 10 2007, 07:59 AM~9416872
> *Hey Nono...how's that Shotgun 64???? As soon as I get the first issues I'll let you know bro...
> *


IN the garage sleeping.. needs some love, it was a long summer..


----------



## rd62rdstr




----------



## BIGTITO64

:biggrin:


----------



## viejitos49

What up Toro, this is Zeke hit me up bro


----------



## Ragtop Ted

:biggrin:


----------



## 73 Riviera

TORO!!!
Hey brother...call me if you get a chance!!


----------



## Hustler on the go

:wave: :wave:


----------



## individualsbox

january 5th and 6th 2008 orlando, florida
first weekend of the new year









cruise and car show day day event

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=364506

please post in the topic link 

times & places ,contact info on link


----------



## G Style

:nicoderm:


----------



## Toro

> _Originally posted by 73 Riviera_@Dec 10 2007, 07:16 PM~9420787
> *TORO!!!
> Hey brother...call me if you get a chance!!
> *


pm me your number brother....


----------



## Nasty

its coming!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Guest

Q-VO BIG JESS THIS IS GEORGE LETTING YOU KNOW ABOUT THE
BOMBS UNITED 2ND ANNUAL BBQ IN SAN JOSE 
ON APRIL 5 2008 AT THE HISTORY PARK 
1650 SENTER RD SAN JOSE CALIF.95112
ANY QUESTIONS CALL 408-849-5168 OR 
EMAIL [email protected]
THANKS JESS AND MARK THIS YEAR GOING TO BE OFF
THE HOOK SEE YOU NEW YEARS DAY

GEORGE
CLASSIC IMAGE


----------



## Ragtop Ted

:biggrin:


----------



## Hustler on the go




----------



## Toro

> _Originally posted by foxxyhynas_@Dec 11 2007, 05:09 PM~9428541
> *Q-VO BIG JESS THIS IS GEORGE LETTING YOU KNOW ABOUT THE
> BOMBS UNITED 2ND ANNUAL BBQ IN SAN JOSE
> ON APRIL 5 2008 AT THE HISTORY PARK
> 1650 SENTER RD SAN JOSE CALIF.95112
> ANY QUESTIONS CALL 408-849-5168 OR
> EMAIL [email protected]
> THANKS JESS AND MARK THIS YEAR GOING TO BE OFF
> THE HOOK SEE YOU NEW YEARS DAY
> 
> GEORGE
> CLASSIC IMAGE
> *


good looking out bro....I'll make sure to add it to the calendar of events


----------



## Toro

> _Originally posted by Hustler on the go_@Dec 11 2007, 07:59 PM~9430134
> *
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## blvdsixty

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Dec 11 2007, 10:57 PM~9431776
> *:biggrin:
> *


sup fucker... we want uncrustables now mofuger... lol :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Toro

> _Originally posted by blvdsixty_@Dec 12 2007, 12:30 AM~9432379
> *sup fucker... we want uncrustables now mofuger... lol :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


hahhahah...aw man...I need to go to FoodMax and stock up on those.....


----------



## Toro

:biggrin:


----------



## JasonJ

Toro... i havent been on here too much lately so i havent been following this topic.... but if you can remember, please PM me when the magazine becomes available and how to subscribe.


----------



## Toro

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Dec 12 2007, 06:52 PM~9438449
> *Toro... i havent been on here too much lately so i havent been following this topic.... but if you can remember, please PM me when the magazine becomes available and how to subscribe.
> *


we are hoping to go to print next week and have it in time for the Majestics picnic....let's cross our fingers.....and we will be posting up the subscription info this week as well....how you been J?


----------



## blvdsixty

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Dec 12 2007, 01:18 AM~9432631
> *hahhahah...aw man...I need to go to FoodMax and stock up on those.....
> *


me and my brother lugas want to visit bro... not sure when though..... but its on the list.... :biggrin:


----------



## blvdsixty

my homeboy tony is still a retard from the last experiance..... lol lol


----------



## exotic rider

> _Originally posted by blvdsixty_@Dec 12 2007, 08:52 PM~9440874
> *me and my brother lugas want to visit bro... not sure when though..... but its on the list.... :biggrin:
> *


DO I HEAR PARTAAYY!!!!!


----------



## Ragtop Ted

:biggrin:


----------



## Toro

> _Originally posted by blvdsixty_@Dec 12 2007, 10:52 PM~9440874
> *me and my brother lugas want to visit bro... not sure when though..... but its on the list.... :biggrin:
> *


you tell me when bro...you know mi casa es su casa.....


----------



## Twotonz

so when can i pick up my copys?


----------



## exotic rider

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Dec 13 2007, 07:35 PM~9449115
> *so when can i pick up my copys?
> *


X2 :yes:


----------



## Toro

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Dec 13 2007, 09:35 PM~9449115
> *so when can i pick up my copys?
> *


as soon as I get em bro...I'll give you a call...


----------



## Toro

> _Originally posted by exotic rider_@Dec 13 2007, 10:02 PM~9449372
> *X2 :yes:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## poppa68_KI_4life

hit me up jess. i ran into mark and he said subscriptions were supposed 2 start monday, cant find it .


----------



## Toro

> _Originally posted by poppa68_KI_4life_@Dec 13 2007, 11:25 PM~9450138
> * hit me up jess. i ran into mark and he said subscriptions were supposed 2 start monday, cant find it .
> *


we should have the info up by this coming monday bro.....I'll post it on here and pm you as soon as we get the info...


----------



## Twotonz

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Dec 13 2007, 09:20 PM~9450087
> *as soon as I get em bro...I'll give you a call...
> *


i cant wait......the suspence is killing me hno: hno: hno:


----------



## Mr JuleZ

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Dec 14 2007, 12:12 AM~9450781
> *i cant wait......the suspence is killing me  hno:  hno:  hno:
> *


*WHUD DUAP GANGSTA*


----------



## Twotonz

> _Originally posted by RollerZ 57_@Dec 13 2007, 11:22 PM~9450839
> *WHUD DUAP GANGSTA
> *


wut up homie


----------



## Ragtrey

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Dec 13 2007, 07:29 PM~9449054
> *you tell me when bro...you know mi casa es su casa.....
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Toro

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Dec 14 2007, 01:12 AM~9450781
> *i cant wait......the suspence is killing me  hno:  hno:  hno:
> *


maaaaaaaaaaan....how do you think I feel..hehehehe...you ready for New Years bro?


----------



## Toro

> _Originally posted by RollerZ 57_@Dec 14 2007, 01:22 AM~9450839
> *WHUD DUAP GANGSTA
> *


what's up Ju?????? hope you and the family are having a good holiday season...


----------



## TwOtYme

was up Toro???dont forget about your northwest homeboys.......


----------



## Ragtop Ted




----------



## Toro

> _Originally posted by TwOtYme_@Dec 14 2007, 04:57 PM~9454891
> *was up Toro???dont forget about your northwest homeboys.......
> *


I won't forget homie...and by the way...nice avatar...


----------



## TwOtYme

thanks bro ....one more


----------



## Chucks

whats up toro. i cant wait to check out the magazine bro!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## poppa68_KI_4life

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Dec 13 2007, 09:35 PM~9450250
> *we should have the info up by this coming monday bro.....I'll post it on here and pm you as soon as we get the info...
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Toro

> _Originally posted by CHUCKLES_@Dec 15 2007, 11:25 PM~9462493
> *whats up toro. i cant wait to check out the magazine bro!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


sup Chuckles...how you been bro?


----------



## Chucks

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Dec 17 2007, 01:29 AM~9467944
> *sup Chuckles...how you been bro?
> *


im doing really good bro. thanks


----------



## andrewlister

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Dec 13 2007, 10:35 PM~9450250
> *we should have the info up by this coming monday bro.....I'll post it on here and pm you as soon as we get the info...
> *



its tuesday......... hno:


----------



## BIGTITO64

:biggrin:


----------



## Toro

> _Originally posted by andrewlister_@Dec 18 2007, 12:50 PM~9476957
> *its tuesday.........  hno:
> *


it's just about done...I'll post it up asap


----------



## G Style




----------



## Toro

here you go people....the subscription info.....I want to thank those that have been askikg for this information..... if you have any questions, feel free to pm me or email me at [email protected]


----------



## andrewlister

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Toro

> _Originally posted by andrewlister_@Dec 19 2007, 03:20 AM~9482686
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## andrewlister

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Dec 19 2007, 02:28 AM~9482703
> *:biggrin:
> *


funny guy 
go to bed

can the subscriptions be international?


----------



## Toro

> _Originally posted by andrewlister_@Dec 19 2007, 03:29 AM~9482706
> *funny guy
> go to bed
> 
> can the subscriptions be international?
> *


I don't think there is a problem with that, but I'll check....


----------



## Toro

:biggrin:


----------



## The BIG M Biker




----------



## andrewlister

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Dec 19 2007, 02:33 AM~9482714
> *I don't think there is a problem with that, but I'll check....
> *



sweet
send me the biz and it will be done
i wanna be the first on this tip
Ill pm you my details


----------



## Twotonz




----------



## Toro

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Dec 19 2007, 03:48 AM~9482731
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0


----------



## Ragtrey

Good morning Impala fans.


----------



## mxcn_roc

Subscription Form for Impalas Magazine: 


PDF Subscription Form


----------



## Ragtrey

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: Ragtrey, blvdsixty
Chale!!!!!


----------



## Nasty

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Dec 19 2007, 01:48 AM~9482731
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


i think thats the very first time ive ever seen toro wear pants :0 . it'll be hella cold out and this guy will have shorts on :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## Ragtrey

> _Originally posted by Nasty_@Dec 19 2007, 08:11 AM~9483549
> *i think thats the very first time ive ever seen toro wear pants  :0 . it'll be hella cold out and this guy will have shorts on  :uh:  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :wave:


----------



## Nasty

> _Originally posted by Ragtrey_@Dec 19 2007, 08:19 AM~9483598
> *:biggrin:  :wave:
> *


What up bro! Merry Christmas to you and yours


----------



## classic53

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Dec 19 2007, 12:17 AM~9482472
> *here you go people....the subscription info.....I want to thank those that have been askikg for this information..... if you have any questions, feel free to pm me or email me at [email protected]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


COOL DO YOU TAKE CHECKS OR MONEY ORDERS :biggrin:


----------



## Ragtrey

> _Originally posted by Nasty_@Dec 19 2007, 09:46 AM~9484071
> *What up bro! Merry Christmas to you and yours
> *


Like wise homeboy, see you in the '08.


----------



## topless_66

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Dec 19 2007, 03:17 AM~9482472
> *here you go people....the subscription info.....I want to thank those that have been askikg for this information..... if you have any questions, feel free to pm me or email me at [email protected]ne.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## MR. SIXTY




----------



## Hustler on the go

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Dec 19 2007, 01:17 AM~9482472
> *here you go people....the subscription info.....I want to thank those that have been askikg for this information..... if you have any questions, feel free to pm me or email me at [email protected]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## R0L0

what it dew impalas magazine... I can't wait for the first issue


----------



## Ragtop Ted

:biggrin:


----------



## Toro

> _Originally posted by Ragtrey_@Dec 19 2007, 10:01 AM~9483501
> *3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: Ragtrey, blvdsixty
> Chale!!!!!
> *


whaaaaaaaaaaat's up my brother


----------



## johnnie65

I GUESS I'M GOING TO HAVE TO FILL ONE OUT AND SEND IT IN!


----------



## Ragtrey

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Dec 19 2007, 10:35 PM~9490002
> *whaaaaaaaaaaat's up my brother
> *


High!! :wave:


----------



## sicko87

damnit ....another tight ass magazine i cant get over here :banghead: :banghead:


----------



## blvdsixty

> _Originally posted by Ragtrey_@Dec 20 2007, 07:55 AM~9491124
> *High!! :wave:
> *


how high.... :wave:
what up man.... sup toro can't wait for this mag to drop.... :biggrin:


----------



## Toro

> _Originally posted by blvdsixty_@Dec 20 2007, 09:59 AM~9491689
> *how high.... :wave:
> what up man.... sup toro can't wait for this mag to drop.... :biggrin:
> *


what's up Tito....when you guys heading down here?


----------



## lowlow24

Congratulations on the magazine!! Really nice style and quality in your photos... Are you taking paypal payments for subscriptions?? Let an USO know... :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Toro

> _Originally posted by lowlow24_@Dec 20 2007, 01:51 PM~9493163
> *Congratulations on the magazine!! Really nice style and quality in your photos... Are you taking paypal payments for subscriptions?? Let an USO know... :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


the pay pal info should be up by this weekend


----------



## Toro

> _Originally posted by mxcn_roc_@Dec 19 2007, 09:58 AM~9483485
> *Subscription Form for Impalas Magazine:
> PDF Subscription Form
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Toro




----------



## Toro




----------



## BLVD

uffin:


----------



## Toro

> _Originally posted by BLVD_@Dec 20 2007, 06:52 PM~9495319
> *uffin:
> *


what's up bro...how you doing???


----------



## BLVD

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Dec 20 2007, 05:53 PM~9495334
> *what's up bro...how you doing???
> *



I'm alright, just got home from amarillo, went to my homies funeral....I'm sleepy man :cheesy: How's everything with you?


----------



## Toro

> _Originally posted by BLVD_@Dec 20 2007, 06:54 PM~9495347
> *I'm alright, just got home from amarillo, went to my homies funeral....I'm sleepy man  :cheesy:  How's everything with you?
> *


I'm sorry to hear that bro....my prayers go out to the family.....


right now just wrapping it up....got just a couple articles to finish up tonight and I can take a lil break....


----------



## BLVD

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Dec 20 2007, 05:56 PM~9495359
> *I'm sorry to hear that bro....my prayers go out to the family.....
> right now just wrapping it up....got just a couple articles to finish up tonight and I can take a lil break....
> *



Thanks homie....

Nice!!!! Can't wait to see it :biggrin:


----------



## Toro

> _Originally posted by BLVD_@Dec 20 2007, 06:57 PM~9495369
> *Thanks homie....
> 
> Nice!!!! Can't wait to see it  :biggrin:
> *


soon.....VERY soon....


----------



## Nasty




----------



## Twotonz

is the magazine out yet? :biggrin:


----------



## Toro

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Dec 20 2007, 09:28 PM~9496846
> *is the magazine out yet?  :biggrin:
> *


almost...almost....you guys are making me start to feel sort of like a nervous father waiting for his child to be born...heheheheh.... :biggrin:


----------



## soloco

can't wait :biggrin:


----------



## Chucks

:biggrin: i know im excited to see it


----------



## blvdsixty

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Dec 20 2007, 10:11 PM~9497269
> *almost...almost....you guys are making me start to feel sort of like a nervous father waiting for his child to be born...heheheheh.... :biggrin:
> *


father what you know about that,,,,,???? tour the smartest fool inthe world fool ni kids no worries


----------



## G Style

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Dec 20 2007, 08:11 PM~9497269
> *almost...almost....you guys are making me start to feel sort of like a nervous father waiting for his child to be born...heheheheh.... :biggrin:
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## Toro

> _Originally posted by blvdsixty_@Dec 20 2007, 11:54 PM~9498317
> *father what you know about that,,,,,???? tour the smartest fool inthe world fool ni kids no worries
> *


it took me awhile to figure out what you said, "your the smartest fool in the world, no kids, no worries"......hehehehehe...true true....maybe someday..


----------



## BIGTITO64




----------



## BIGTITO64




----------



## Toro

> _Originally posted by BIGTITO64_@Dec 21 2007, 04:25 AM~9499723
> *
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Chucks

:wave:


----------



## andrewlister

hey mr toro bro
any luck with international subscription info yet?
chur!


----------



## EL RAIDER




----------



## Toro

:biggrin:


----------



## Toro

:biggrin:


----------



## exotic rider

:biggrin:


----------



## Toro

> _Originally posted by exotic rider_@Dec 22 2007, 06:11 PM~9510077
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## BLVD

uffin:


----------



## Ragtop Ted

:biggrin:


----------



## Toro

:biggrin:


----------



## Chucks

:biggrin:


----------



## Toro

> _Originally posted by CHUCKLES_@Dec 24 2007, 12:16 AM~9518519
> *:biggrin:
> *


what's up bro..how you been????


----------



## Toro

what's up PROVOK?


----------



## SEANZILLA




----------



## Toro

> _Originally posted by SEANZILLA_@Dec 24 2007, 12:27 AM~9518559
> *
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Chucks

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Dec 24 2007, 12:18 AM~9518531
> *what's up bro..how you been????
> *


im doing good bro, u? is my magazine in tha mail yet? :biggrin:


----------



## andrewlister

im over the smiley faces............talk about the magazine some more toro, stop keeping us hangin.
when is the first mag into stores or in the mail? Is it in printing yet?
chur!


----------



## Toro

> _Originally posted by andrewlister_@Dec 24 2007, 12:55 AM~9518685
> *im over the smiley faces............talk about the magazine some more toro, stop keeping us hangin.
> when is the first mag into stores or in the mail?  Is it in printing yet?
> chur!
> *


well at this very moment I'm on a conferance call with my partner and creative specialist and are finalizing both covers and completing the final stages so we can look at the final draft of it tomorrow and hopefully go to print on the 26th.....would be cool to go to print on that day since it is my bday hehehehehehe....

well, lets cross our fingers and hope this all goes well and the printer can get it to us on time for New Years......

we got some nice looking ads put together for this and I just recieved the Table of Contents and it looks nice....


----------



## andrewlister

thanks man, nice to hear it from the source
good luck and I hope the magazine has a long life, keep up the smilies it gets it ttt
keep me in touch with the overseas subscription info too.


----------



## Chucks

:thumbsup:


----------



## andrewlister

> _Originally posted by CHUCKLES_@Dec 24 2007, 12:44 AM~9518917
> *:thumbsup:
> *



:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## johnnie65

CANT WAIT!


----------



## Toro

> _Originally posted by andrewlister_@Dec 24 2007, 01:29 AM~9518825
> *thanks man, nice to hear it from the source
> good luck and I hope the magazine has a long life, keep up the smilies it gets it ttt
> keep me in touch with the overseas subscription info too.
> *


as soon as I have an issue in my hands we can find out the actual weight and I'll get that info for you bro


----------



## PROVOK

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Dec 24 2007, 12:19 AM~9518534
> *what's up PROVOK?
> *


just waiting for the mag. been seeing some bad ass photos with the logo.


----------



## Toro

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@Dec 24 2007, 10:37 AM~9520362
> *just waiting for the mag. been seeing some bad ass photos with the logo.
> *


thanks bro....I've been seeing some of your shots popping up as well....tight pics


----------



## Ragtop Ted




----------



## Chucks

almost time !!!!!!!!!


----------



## bigshod

*MERRY CHRISTMAS IMPALAS FAMILY*


----------



## BLVD ACES 4 LIFE




----------



## EL RAIDER

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Dec 25 2007, 09:43 AM~9527037
> *MERRY CHRISTMAS IMPALAS FAMILY
> *




x2


----------



## EL RAIDER

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Dec 25 2007, 09:43 AM~9527037
> *MERRY CHRISTMAS IMPALAS FAMILY
> *




x2


----------



## EL RAIDER

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Dec 25 2007, 09:43 AM~9527037
> *MERRY CHRISTMAS IMPALAS FAMILY
> *




x2


----------



## BIGTITO64




----------



## Nasty

Happy Birthday brother Jess!

Today is also my grandmas birthday. may she continue to rest in peace


----------



## exotic rider

> _Originally posted by Nasty_@Dec 26 2007, 07:58 AM~9533516
> *Happy Birthday brother Jess!
> 
> Today is also my grandmas birthday. may she continue to rest in peace
> *


IT'S HIS BURFDAY! IT'S HIS BURFDAY!     ALL DAY!
HAPPY B-DAY POVI!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Detroit 6 ACE

Hurry up! I wanna see my ride! (I hope its in there!)

Can't wait to see it!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Toro

> _Originally posted by Nasty_@Dec 26 2007, 09:58 AM~9533516
> *Happy Birthday brother Jess!
> 
> Today is also my grandmas birthday. may she continue to rest in peace
> *


thanks bro......yaaaaaaaawwwwwwwnnn...I just got back from the DMV to renew my license..hehehehehe....I got there at 7:45 and they didn't open til 9 today....what a way to start a bday heheheheheh


----------



## Toro

> _Originally posted by Detroit 6 Deuce_@Dec 26 2007, 10:48 AM~9533735
> *Hurry up!  I wanna see my ride! (I hope its in there!)
> 
> Can't wait to see it!!!  :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## cherry 64

HAPPY B-DAY JESS ,ILL CELEBRATE FROM HERE ,SALUD CORONA :biggrin:


----------



## Toro

> _Originally posted by cherry 64_@Dec 26 2007, 11:26 AM~9533939
> *HAPPY B-DAY JESS ,ILL CELEBRATE  FROM HERE ,SALUD CORONA :biggrin:
> *


thanks Trino...I'll make sure to sling back some BUDwiesers today....tu sabes...


----------



## Toro

mira mira Trino...


----------



## Nasty




----------



## BLVD

Happy Birthday Uso!!!!


----------



## BLVD

Happy Birthday Uso!!!!


----------



## Toro

> _Originally posted by BLVD_@Dec 26 2007, 01:19 PM~9534602
> *Happy Birthday Uso!!!!
> *


thanks brother...how was your x-mas?


----------



## BLVD

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Dec 26 2007, 12:25 PM~9534643
> *thanks brother...how was your x-mas?
> *



It was good homie, got to see my carnal and niece :biggrin: How was yours?


----------



## Toro

> _Originally posted by BLVD_@Dec 26 2007, 01:32 PM~9534686
> *It was good homie, got to see my carnal and niece  :biggrin:  How was yours?
> *


nice and quiet.....it was cool....I just found out that one of my neices sons is getting into the UFC....


----------



## BUD

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Dec 26 2007, 01:34 PM~9534697
> *nice and quiet.....it was cool....I just found out that one of my neices sons is getting into the UFC....
> *


name?


----------



## impalaguy1964

:biggrin: where can i get a copy of your magazine?


----------



## Toro

> _Originally posted by BUD_@Dec 26 2007, 01:45 PM~9534773
> *name?
> *


his name is Juan Cervantez.....the Bad Boy...thing is he's 17 and has to wait 2 more months.....but he's had a couple fights and is training with Uriel Faber..I think that's his name


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Dec 20 2007, 06:51 PM~9495313
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Paypal?


----------



## Chucks

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Dec 26 2007, 11:31 AM~9533981
> *mira mira Trino...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Chucks




----------



## EL RAIDER

> _Originally posted by CHUCKLES_@Dec 26 2007, 01:34 PM~9535032
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



x2


----------



## CAMEL

> _Originally posted by CHUCKLES_@Dec 26 2007, 03:34 PM~9535032
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


x3


----------



## BUD

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Dec 26 2007, 02:07 PM~9534880
> *his name is Juan Cervantez.....the Bad Boy...thing is he's 17 and has to wait 2 more months.....but he's had a couple fights and is training with Uriel Faber..I think that's his name
> *


Urijah, he's WEC 145lbs champ, good fighter. Tell your nephew good luck homie.


----------



## Toro

> _Originally posted by BUD_@Dec 26 2007, 03:39 PM~9535405
> *Urijah, he's WEC 145lbs champ, good fighter. Tell your nephew good luck homie.
> *


yeah..that's him.....


----------



## TOPFAN

:thumbsup:


----------



## GOLD COAST RYDER

HAPPY BIRTHDAY BIG JESS AKA TORO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

SEE YOU SOON WE WILL PARTY NEW YEAR'S !!!!!!!!!!!!! uffin: uffin: uffin: 
HAVE A GOOD ONE!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## BLVD

> _Originally posted by BUD_@Dec 26 2007, 12:45 PM~9534773
> *name?
> *




sup homie....


----------



## Toro

> _Originally posted by GOLD COAST RYDER_@Dec 26 2007, 04:29 PM~9535737
> *HAPPY BIRTHDAY BIG JESS AKA TORO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> SEE YOU SOON WE WILL PARTY NEW YEAR'S !!!!!!!!!!!!! uffin:  uffin:  uffin:
> HAVE A GOOD ONE!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :biggrin:
> *


I'll be at the Majestics New Years picnic


----------



## andrewlister

hey toro, you say you will be featuring all types of impalas.

will there be more lowriders and less 20s wheels? also how much will be late model impalas?
is that to appeal to a broader range of people to keep afloat?

not a fan of late models but can deal with it if its heavy on lowrider tip, do you know the ratios you plan to do ?


----------



## Ragtrey

> _Originally posted by CHUCKLES_@Dec 26 2007, 12:34 PM~9535032
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


X420 uffin:


----------



## Toro

> _Originally posted by andrewlister_@Dec 26 2007, 06:49 PM~9536810
> *hey toro, you say you will be featuring all types of impalas.
> 
> will there be more lowriders and less 20s wheels?  also how much will be late model impalas?
> is that to appeal to a broader range of people to keep afloat?
> 
> not a fan of late models but can deal with it if its heavy on lowrider tip,  do you know the ratios you plan to do ?
> *


it's going to be a mixture....mostly lowrider style Impalas but will be featuring other styles as well.....yes we'll have some of the newer ones but primarily 94 to 96 unless something is a real head turner...no 2007's with just rims and a sytem...heheheheh


----------



## 84cutty

HAPPY B-DAY TORO


----------



## bay area Rollerz

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Dec 26 2007, 02:58 PM~9536020
> *I'll be at the Majestics New Years picnic
> *



HAPPY BIRTHDAY TORO!!!! WE'LL uffin: BEFORE THA PICNIC  :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## cherry 64

:biggrin: WHATS UP NASTY? HAPPY NEW YEAR


----------



## A TODA MADRE

Sup Big Jess, make it easy for me and hook up that paypal I'll get it done and subscribe.


----------



## Toro

> _Originally posted by bay area Rollerz_@Dec 26 2007, 11:37 PM~9539085
> *HAPPY BIRTHDAY TORO!!!! WE'LL uffin:  BEFORE THA PICNIC   :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Toro

> _Originally posted by ogbrkboy_@Dec 27 2007, 06:54 PM~9544909
> *Sup Big Jess, make it easy for me and hook up that paypal I'll get it done and subscribe.
> *


should be just a couple more days Nono.....how's ol Shotgun 64?


----------



## BIG DIRTY

TORO, YOU GONNA SHOT ME THE INFO ON THE SUBSCRIPTION DOGG, LET ME KNOW


----------



## BIG DIRTY

TTT FOR IMPALAS MAGAZINE


----------



## BIG DIRTY

TORO, YOU GONNA SHOOT ME THE INFO ON THE SUBSCRIPTION DOGG


----------



## BIG DIRTY

TORO, YOU GONNA SHOOT ME THE INFO ON THE SUBSCRIPTION DOGG


----------



## Ragtop Ted

:biggrin:


----------



## BIG DIRTY

DAMN, A GOT A 4 PEET ON THAT ONE


----------



## Toro

> DAMN, A GOT A 4 PEET ON THAT ONE
> 
> here's the subscription infor Dirty....... let me know where you are going to be stationed at bro when you leave so I can get some out there for the boys out there making us proud.


----------



## HustlerSpank

:thumbsup:


----------



## Toro

:biggrin:


----------



## G Style

:thumbsup:


----------



## Chucks

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## frameoffz

* :biggrin: :biggrin: Tight cant wait to get my issues. :biggrin: :biggrin: 
<img src=\'http://i67.photobucket.com/albums/h310/sacimpalas/a185.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
I heard from a little birdie, that their is going to be good coverage of the lo*lystics show   *


----------



## Ragtrey

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Toro

> _Originally posted by frameoffz_@Dec 28 2007, 01:08 AM~9548419
> * :biggrin:  :biggrin: Tight cant wait to get my issues.  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> <img src=\'http://i67.photobucket.com/albums/h310/sacimpalas/a185.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
> I heard from a little birdie, that their is going to be good coverage of the lo*lystics show
> *


that is true bro...  

the duece looks sick brother....I tripped out on it in Woodland and it is clean as hell.....


----------



## frameoffz

*NOT TRING TO PUSH BUT LET ME KNOW IF YOU NEED A CAR TO FEATURE IN AN ISSUE :biggrin: :biggrin: HINT HINT :biggrin: :biggrin: *


----------



## Toro

> _Originally posted by frameoffz_@Dec 28 2007, 01:38 AM~9548662
> *NOT TRING TO PUSH BUT LET ME KNOW IF YOU NEED A CAR TO FEATURE IN AN ISSUE :biggrin:  :biggrin: HINT HINT :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


  we'll be heading up there soon....we're going to be doing something on the twins too.....


----------



## Ragtrey

hno: hno: hno: hno: 
The Mail Man!!


----------



## andrewlister

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Dec 27 2007, 10:12 PM~9547411
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Hey Toro, you better spell nevada right before you go to print bro
its spelt wrong on both covers

so is premiere issue spelt wrong
you need to send me pre-release issues man so i can go through them for you
or just send me some copies for saving your ass

chur!


----------



## Toro

> _Originally posted by Ragtrey_@Dec 28 2007, 02:09 AM~9548888
> *hno:  hno:  hno: hno:
> The Mail Man!!
> *


 :0


----------



## Ragtrey

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Dec 28 2007, 12:16 AM~9548925
> *:0
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Toro

> _Originally posted by andrewlister_@Dec 28 2007, 02:11 AM~9548901
> *Hey Toro, you better spell nevada right before you go to print bro
> its spelt wrong on both covers
> 
> so is premiere issue spelt wrong
> you need to send me pre-release issues man so i can go through them for you
> or just send me some copies for saving your ass
> 
> chur!
> *


I caught it bro....I was just anxious to get it out there...ehhehehehe..


----------



## andrewlister

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Dec 28 2007, 01:34 AM~9549002
> *I caught it bro....I was just anxious to get it out there...ehhehehehe..
> *


sweet
lookin out for ya


----------



## Toro

> _Originally posted by andrewlister_@Dec 28 2007, 02:36 AM~9549014
> *sweet
> lookin out for ya
> *


thanks...


----------



## A TODA MADRE

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Dec 27 2007, 06:30 PM~9545602
> *should be just a couple more days Nono.....how's ol Shotgun 64?
> *


locked in the garage right now, but should be out by spring.


----------



## A TODA MADRE

> _Originally posted by frameoffz_@Dec 27 2007, 11:08 PM~9548419
> * :biggrin:  :biggrin: Tight cant wait to get my issues.  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> <img src=\'http://i67.photobucket.com/albums/h310/sacimpalas/a185.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
> I heard from a little birdie, that their is going to be good coverage of the lo*lystics show
> *


 :0


----------



## Toro

> _Originally posted by andrewlister_@Dec 28 2007, 02:36 AM~9549014
> *sweet
> lookin out for ya
> *


corrections all taken care of Andy...


----------



## Nasty

throw back


----------



## 214monte

> _Originally posted by Nasty_@Dec 28 2007, 04:34 PM~9552611
> *throw back
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## eastbay68

:wave:


----------



## Toro

> _Originally posted by eastbay68_@Dec 29 2007, 04:03 AM~9556956
> *:wave:
> *


Hey Joe...how's it going?


----------



## Ragtrey

hno: hno: hno:


----------



## Toro

> _Originally posted by Ragtrey_@Dec 29 2007, 02:36 PM~9558719
> *hno:  hno:  hno:
> *


I'm gonna go check my mail in a bit


----------



## BLVD

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Dec 29 2007, 01:36 PM~9558723
> *I'm gonna go check my mail in a bit
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## Ragtop Ted




----------



## rd62rdstr

Any shops or stores in Tucson gonna be carrying the magazines? Planning on subscribing, but I don't want to miss any issues.


----------



## Ragtop Ted

:0


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES

LOVE IT... WHAT UP VATO SERG !!! MERRY XMASS


----------



## eastbay68

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Dec 29 2007, 12:32 PM~9558704
> *Hey Joe...how's it going?
> *


Just getting ready for the new year


----------



## A Good Gurl

Hey Toro

Just wanted to stop by and say Hi. Good luck with the release..  
Well







to you and have fun, party it up...

Shell


----------



## johnnie65

have a safe and happy new year TORO!


----------



## Toro

> _Originally posted by A Good Gurl_@Dec 31 2007, 01:06 AM~9570747
> *Hey Toro
> 
> Just wanted to stop by and say Hi. Good luck with the release..
> Well
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> to you and have fun, party it up...
> 
> Shell
> *


thanks...I wish you and the family a great 08.....


----------



## andrewlister

happy new year impalas magazine from new zealand - the first to see the sun
good luck with the magazine toro, may it live long


----------



## Toro

> _Originally posted by andrewlister_@Dec 31 2007, 12:32 PM~9573085
> *happy new year impalas magazine from new zealand - the first to see the sun
> good luck with the magazine toro, may it live long
> *


thanks bro.....so you got the jump start on us for New Years???? have a great one bro


----------



## andrewlister

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Dec 31 2007, 12:41 PM~9573611
> *thanks bro.....so you got the jump start on us for New Years???? have a great one bro
> *



done it man.......9 hours ago
chur!


----------



## BLVD

Jesse, Happy New Years Homie!!!!

Be careful on your way down south....


----------



## Toro

a couple shots that we took yesterday for Wanted Wear..


----------



## Toro




----------



## Loco SS

> _Originally posted by andrewlister_@Dec 28 2007, 02:11 AM~9548901
> *Hey Toro, you better spell nevada right before you go to print bro
> its spelt wrong on both covers
> 
> so is premiere issue spelt wrong
> you need to send me pre-release issues man so i can go through them for you
> or just send me some copies for saving your ass
> 
> chur!
> *


TORO
Not hatin' But you should hire a proof reader, It should be "responsible" in your signature.


----------



## Toro

> _Originally posted by Loco SS_@Dec 31 2007, 05:41 PM~9575421
> *TORO
> Not hatin' But you should hire a proof reader, It should be "responsible" in your signature.
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## NEWSTYLEKING

HAPPY NEW YEAR IMPALA FAM!!!!!


----------



## Toro

> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLEKING_@Dec 31 2007, 05:46 PM~9575455
> *HAPPY NEW YEAR IMPALA FAM!!!!!
> *


Happy New Year Pauly.......I hope you and the family have a great '08 bro...


----------



## lboogie

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Dec 31 2007, 04:31 PM~9575308
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


would like to see that tat see got on her side :biggrin:


----------



## Ragtop Ted

:biggrin:


----------



## Nasty

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Dec 31 2007, 03:31 PM~9575308
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


where was i ? :0


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES

HAPPY NEW FUCKIN YEAR BOYZZ!!!!!!!  uffin:  uffin: :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

*HAPPY NEW YEAR FROM LUXURIOUS CAR CLUB*


----------



## Ragtop Ted




----------



## Chucks




----------



## Ragtrey

:wave:


----------



## classic53

SIGNED UP YESTERDAY AT LONG BEACH CANT WAIT TO GET MY COPY :biggrin:


----------



## A TODA MADRE

any paypal yet Jess? if not I'll do it the hard way and get a stamp.


----------



## Ragtop Ted

Will you accept paypal to subscribe? If I send payment in the mail, is a personal check ok? :biggrin:


----------



## Ragtrey

uffin:


----------



## gordolw4life

waz up Toro can't wait for da mag homie Latin World CC Bakersfield wishes u the best :thumbsup:


----------



## RHYDERS STREET WEAR




----------



## Ragtrey




----------



## Chucks

:thumbsup:


----------



## impalaguy1964

when dose the magazine it the stands and how can i get a copy


----------



## impalaguy1964

when dose the magazine it the stands and how can i get a copy


----------



## sblujan




----------



## sblujan




----------



## GABINO

> _Originally posted by impalaguy1964_@Jan 4 2008, 01:09 PM~9606593
> *when dose the magazine it the stands and how can i get a copy
> *


X2 :uh:


----------



## bub916

HERD THRU THE GRAPEVINE,THAT WE MIGHT BE ABLE TO GET THE MAG! AT THE SAC PICNIC ON THE 13th :dunno: :cheesy:


----------



## 214monte




----------



## zfelix

WHAT UP BIG JESS!!! :wave:


----------



## Twotonz

Impalas Magazine cover car


----------



## Twotonz




----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Jan 6 2008, 02:20 AM~9619232
> *Impalas Magazine cover car
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## KAKALAK

ttt


----------



## bigstew22

I will subscribe send me a pm with the info .


----------



## Howard

> _Originally posted by Twotonz+Jan 6 2008, 05:20 AM~9619232-->
> 
> 
> 
> Impalas Magazine cover car
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Twotonz_@Jan 6 2008, 05:45 AM~9619281
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


NICE... :thumbsup: :yes:


----------



## Twotonz

> _Originally posted by Howard_@Jan 6 2008, 08:11 PM~9625114
> *NICE... :thumbsup: :yes:
> *


thanks Howard


----------



## EL RAIDER

> _Originally posted by Twotonz+Jan 6 2008, 02:20 AM~9619232-->
> 
> 
> 
> Impalas Magazine cover car
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Twotonz_@Jan 6 2008, 02:45 AM~9619281
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




very nice homie


----------



## A Good Gurl

:wave: Hi Toro....Hope the New Year is treating you good so far..Hope the magazine is doing well...Chat with ya again soon...

 Shell


----------



## Toro

> _Originally posted by bub916_@Jan 5 2008, 01:24 AM~9611816
> *HERD THRU THE GRAPEVINE,THAT WE MIGHT BE ABLE TO GET THE MAG! AT THE SAC PICNIC ON THE 13th :dunno:  :cheesy:
> *


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## BIG DIRTY

HEY TORO, GIVE ME THE INFO DOGG, I AM GETTING READY TOO DEPLOY TOO KUWAIT ON THE 18TH OF JANUARY. LET ME KNOW HOMIE


----------



## Toro

> _Originally posted by BIG DIRTY_@Jan 7 2008, 05:36 AM~9628635
> *HEY TORO, GIVE ME THE INFO DOGG, I AM GETTING READY TOO DEPLOY TOO KUWAIT ON THE 18TH OF JANUARY.  LET ME KNOW HOMIE
> *


what's your email Dirty?


----------



## FoolishinVegas

Same here Uce! you know I gotta get that first copy, throw me some info


----------



## Toro

> _Originally posted by FoolishinVegas_@Jan 7 2008, 08:25 PM~9633959
> *Same here Uce! you know I gotta get that first copy, throw me some info
> *


we should be picking up the magazines on saturday in LA....and heading straight up to Sacramento......t


----------



## Ragtop Ted

> _Originally posted by Ragtop Ted_@Jan 2 2008, 04:48 PM~9590404
> *Will you accept paypal to subscribe?  If I send payment in the mail, is a personal check ok?  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## BIGTITO64

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Jan 7 2008, 07:31 PM~9634001
> *we should be picking up the magazines on saturday in LA....and heading straight up to Sacramento......t
> *





dude let me know for sure--i want a copy


----------



## Toro

> _Originally posted by Ragtop Ted_@Jan 7 2008, 08:41 PM~9634091
> *:biggrin:
> *


mail to:

Impalas Magazine
1760 Airline Highway Suite F-113
Hollister, CA 95023


----------



## exotic rider

> _Originally posted by BIGTITO64_@Jan 7 2008, 06:43 PM~9634113
> *dude let me know for sure--i want a copy
> *


YOU CAN HIT ME UP! I'LL HAVE ALOT OF THEM FOR SALE.


----------



## Toro

> _Originally posted by BIGTITO64_@Jan 7 2008, 08:43 PM~9634113
> *dude let me know for sure--i want a copy
> *


I'll post it on here when we get em on Saturday.....


----------



## exotic rider

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Jan 7 2008, 06:31 PM~9634001
> *we should be picking up the magazines on saturday in LA....and heading straight up to Sacramento......t
> *


I'LL SEE YOU THEN! I KNOW YOUR COMING BY..     :0


----------



## Toro

> _Originally posted by exotic rider_@Jan 7 2008, 08:56 PM~9634267
> *I'LL SEE YOU THEN! I KNOW YOUR COMING BY..         :0
> *


come by the booth bro...I know if we got the mag it'll be hard to get away since it will be the first place where it'll be available......oh yeah.....LIL group pic at 2:00 pm that day at the Impalas Magazine booth


----------



## EL RAIDER

:biggrin:


----------



## Toro

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Jan 7 2008, 09:15 PM~9634492
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


what's up pelon?


----------



## Ragtop Ted

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Jan 7 2008, 06:52 PM~9634222
> *mail to:
> 
> Impalas Magazine
> 1760 Airline Highway Suite F-113
> Hollister, CA 95023
> *


Sending payment in tomorrow's mail. Can't wait to get my first issue. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BLVD

uffin:


----------



## Toro

> _Originally posted by Ragtop Ted_@Jan 7 2008, 09:19 PM~9634541
> *Sending payment in tomorrow's mail.  Can't wait to get my first issue.  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


thanks brother....


----------



## andrewlister

hey mr toro
i know you are a busy man and its still early days, but do you think you will be doing overseas subscriptions?
chur! :biggrin:


----------



## Toro

> _Originally posted by andrewlister_@Jan 7 2008, 10:00 PM~9635150
> *hey mr toro
> i know you are a busy man and its still early days, but do you think you will be doing overseas subscriptions?
> chur! :biggrin:
> *


as soon as we get the mag and find out the details I'll let you know bro...


----------



## A TODA MADRE

For anyone thinking twice about subscribing to this magazine because of all the failed attempts and people gettin burned on subscriptions and promises, put that shit aside and support the Homie Jess. I known Jess a long time, and he aint out to burn anyone, he's been talkin about doin this a long time, and his heart is with this. I hope everyone supports this. Jess, I'll see you and pick up a box or two I'll slang em like i do homie.. Hope everyone supports this, I'll subscribe when i see you homie. Later..


----------



## Ragtrey

> _Originally posted by ogbrkboy_@Jan 8 2008, 09:13 AM~9638859
> *For anyone thinking twice about subscribing to this magazine because of all the failed attempts and people gettin burned on subscriptions and promises, put that shit aside and support the Homie Jess.  I known Jess a long time, and he aint out to burn anyone, he's been talkin about doin this a long time, and his heart is with this.  I hope everyone supports this.  Jess, I'll see you and pick up a box or two I'll slang em like i do homie.. Hope everyone supports this, I'll subscribe when i see you homie.  Later..
> *


A very long time.


----------



## EL RAIDER

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Jan 7 2008, 08:16 PM~9634513
> *what's up pelon?
> *



agarra confiansa :biggrin:


----------



## BIG WHIT 64




----------



## BIGTITO64




----------



## el amo

TORO,WHEN ??????? :biggrin:


----------



## andyodukes66

WHEN IN STORES TORO????????????????????????????????????????????????????????


----------



## Toro

> _Originally posted by ogbrkboy_@Jan 8 2008, 11:13 AM~9638859
> *For anyone thinking twice about subscribing to this magazine because of all the failed attempts and people gettin burned on subscriptions and promises, put that shit aside and support the Homie Jess.  I known Jess a long time, and he aint out to burn anyone, he's been talkin about doin this a long time, and his heart is with this.  I hope everyone supports this.  Jess, I'll see you and pick up a box or two I'll slang em like i do homie.. Hope everyone supports this, I'll subscribe when i see you homie.  Later..
> *


wow Nono...I don't know what to say but thank you brother, I owe it to everyone that had faith that I could put together something like this....just to get it straight..he's not talking about failed attempts or dishonored subscriptions on my part...hehehehe.....this magazine is something new for me and after freelancing for so many other magazines out there I'm giving it a try and hoping I can produce something that most of you like...I know it's going to be a difficult road and I think by starting small we can make this a success....I'm always open to listen to anyone that has opinions, ideas, or other remarks regarding Impalas Magazine and will try to do what I can to make positive changes with each issue...


----------



## Toro

> _Originally posted by el amo_@Jan 8 2008, 11:01 PM~9644817
> *TORO,WHEN ??????? :biggrin:
> *


picking em up on Saturday Jose...


----------



## impalaballa

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Jan 9 2008, 12:40 AM~9646152
> *picking em up on Saturday Jose...
> *


Hey Toro don't forget me down here in Az.


----------



## ez_rider

> _Originally posted by ogbrkboy_@Jan 8 2008, 11:13 AM~9638859
> *For anyone thinking twice about subscribing to this magazine because of all the failed attempts and people gettin burned on subscriptions and promises, put that shit aside and support the Homie Jess.  I known Jess a long time, and he aint out to burn anyone, he's been talkin about doin this a long time, and his heart is with this.  I hope everyone supports this.
> *



X10
Jess,
I wish you the greatest of luck and success with this venture. It is good to see that you are putting all of your knowledge and passion into your new baby. Nurture it along and take things one small step at a time.
Take care,
EZ


----------



## Toro

> _Originally posted by ez_rider_@Jan 9 2008, 08:58 AM~9647038
> *X10
> Jess,
> I wish you the greatest of luck and success with this venture. It is good to see that you are putting all of your knowledge and passion into your new baby. Nurture it along and take things one small step at a time.
> Take care,
> EZ
> *


thanks EZ, these words mean a great deal coming from you......thank you for what you have taught me in the past hermano....


----------



## cool runnings

ONE LOVE - RASTA


----------



## A TODA MADRE

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Jan 8 2008, 11:32 PM~9646102
> *wow Nono...I don't know what to say but thank you brother, I owe it to everyone that had faith that I could put together something like this....just to get it straight..he's not talking about failed attempts or dishonored subscriptions on my part...hehehehe.....this magazine is something new for me and after freelancing for so many other magazines out there I'm giving it a try and hoping I can produce something that most of you like...I know it's going to be a difficult road and I think by starting small we can make this a success....I'm always open to listen to anyone that has opinions, ideas, or other remarks regarding Impalas Magazine and will try to do what I can to make positive changes with each issue...
> *


Yeah despensa Toro, I didn't want to mention any mags by name. I didn't personally know any of the people involve in the business side of those mags. But I know you Jess, and I know you aint out for quick dollar, your in it for the right reasons.


----------



## soloco

Hey how 'bout Utah homie I need some at my shop :biggrin:


----------



## EL RAIDER

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Jan 9 2008, 12:32 AM~9646102
> *wow Nono...I don't know what to say but thank you brother, I owe it to everyone that had faith that I could put together something like this....just to get it straight..he's not talking about failed attempts or dishonored subscriptions on my part...hehehehe.....this magazine is something new for me and after freelancing for so many other magazines out there I'm giving it a try and hoping I can produce something that most of you like...I know it's going to be a difficult road and I think by starting small we can make this a success....I'm always open to listen to anyone that has opinions, ideas, or other remarks regarding Impalas Magazine and will try to do what I can to make positive changes with each issue...
> *





:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: uffin: 

casi me haces llorar :biggrin: 


good luck cabron


----------



## Toro

> _Originally posted by soloco_@Jan 9 2008, 11:19 AM~9647842
> *Hey how 'bout Utah homie I need some at my shop :biggrin:
> *


pm me your information and we can talk about getting some out there homie...


----------



## Toro

> _Originally posted by soloco_@Jan 9 2008, 11:19 AM~9647842
> *Hey how 'bout Utah homie I need some at my shop :biggrin:
> *


pm me your information and we can talk about getting some out there homie...


----------



## Toro

> _Originally posted by ogbrkboy_@Jan 9 2008, 11:02 AM~9647715
> *Yeah despensa Toro, I didn't want to mention any mags by name.  I didn't personally know any of the people involve in the business side of those mags.  But I know you Jess, and I know you aint out for quick dollar, your in it for the right reasons.
> *


you know how we do it Nono.....


----------



## Ragtop Ted




----------



## el amo

TORO, HOWZ ABOUT A SNEAK PEAK????? :biggrin:


----------



## EL RAIDER




----------



## Toro

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Jan 10 2008, 08:32 PM~9662549
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## Toro

:biggrin:


----------



## Ragtrey

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Jan 11 2008, 05:14 PM~9671105
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :yes:


----------



## Toro

> _Originally posted by Ragtrey_@Jan 11 2008, 07:45 PM~9671354
> *:yes:
> *


 :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## Ragtrey

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Jan 11 2008, 05:46 PM~9671360
> *:cheesy:  :cheesy:
> *


 uffin:


----------



## BIGTITO64

:biggrin:


----------



## Toro




----------



## kandi66

how could I get my 66 in the mag, I was featured in the march 07 lowrider mag just look up justin ballard 66 impala on search check out the pics let me know what u think. I've done alot more since then call me at 309 208 6194


----------



## Toro

> _Originally posted by kandi66_@Jan 12 2008, 11:41 AM~9675351
> *how could I get my 66 in the mag, I was featured in the march 07 lowrider mag just look up justin ballard 66 impala on search check out the pics let me know what u think. I've done alot more since then call me at 309 208 6194
> *


pm me some photos brother


----------



## G Style




----------



## kingoflacz

how can i get this magazine???


----------



## TOPFAN

TORO is a stand up vato...


----------



## BIGTITO64




----------



## Ragtop Ted

:biggrin:


----------



## nickatina

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Jan 9 2008, 12:40 AM~9646152
> *picking em up on Saturday Jose...
> *



Are they out yet? Will you be selling them on here also?


----------



## Chucks

:thumbsup:  :yes:


----------



## rd62rdstr

> _Originally posted by nickatina_@Jan 13 2008, 05:31 PM~9684018
> *Are they out yet? Will you be selling them on here also?
> *


X2! 
Waiting to get a look!


----------



## bub916

WANNA THANK EVERYONE FROM IMPALAS MAG, FOR COMING OUT TO THE SAC PICNIC TODAY :thumbsup: MY BOY IN THE PURPLE 63 WAS HELLA HAPPY YOU SNAPED SOME PICS OF IT :biggrin:


----------



## Ragtop Ted




----------



## DJLATIN

http://rapidshare.com/files/83882048/Unkno...00_PM_.rar.html



> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 14 2008, 07:46 PM~9694347
> *Free download coming right up.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DJ CARMONA MIXTAPE
> *


----------



## Ragtrey

Bump.


----------



## Toro

> _Originally posted by bub916_@Jan 14 2008, 02:05 AM~9688670
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WANNA THANK EVERYONE FROM IMPALAS MAG, FOR COMING OUT TO THE SAC PICNIC TODAY :thumbsup: MY BOY IN THE PURPLE 63 WAS HELLA HAPPY YOU SNAPED SOME PICS OF IT :biggrin:
> *


no problem homie...I just wish we had the issues at the park....but they say this friday sooooooooo my fingers are crossed


----------



## Toro

:biggrin:


----------



## Ragtop Ted




----------



## BIGTITO64

pm me toro when they come out --


----------



## H8R PROOF

SUBSCRIPTION INFO PLEASE..... :biggrin:


----------



## Toro




----------



## A Good Gurl

:thumbsup: TTT


----------



## Toro

:biggrin:


----------



## A Good Gurl

Can't wait to see the final product, Toro..... :cheesy:


----------



## BIGTITO64




----------



## BIG DIRTY

TORO, I DEPLOY TODAY HOMIE, LET ME KNOW ABOU THE SUBSCRIPTION, I AM GONNA PM YOU MY ADDRESS


----------



## Toro

> _Originally posted by BIG DIRTY_@Jan 18 2008, 03:01 AM~9725016
> *TORO, I DEPLOY TODAY HOMIE, LET ME KNOW ABOU THE SUBSCRIPTION, I AM GONNA PM YOU MY ADDRESS
> *


the address is:
1760 Airline Highway Suite F-113
Hollister, CA 95023


be careful out there bro...and I'll do what I can to get some issues out there...


----------



## Ragtrey

:wave:


----------



## lowridermike




----------



## lowridermike




----------



## lowridermike




----------



## devious syn

> _Originally posted by BIG DIRTY_@Jan 18 2008, 03:01 AM~9725016
> *TORO, I DEPLOY TODAY HOMIE, LET ME KNOW ABOU THE SUBSCRIPTION, I AM GONNA PM YOU MY ADDRESS
> *


be careful god bless and hurry home :cheesy:


----------



## Texas_Bowties

:biggrin:


----------



## OURLIFE

this mag looks like its gonna be the shit...... i wish i could subscribe...... i will eventually..... good job toro


----------



## BIGTITO64




----------



## BLVD

uffin:


----------



## [email protected]

still can't find impala mag in ****, is it out yet?


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Jan 19 2008, 02:12 AM~9732362
> *still can't find impala mag in ****, is it out yet?
> *


sangre nunca muerte


> * :angry:*


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Jan 19 2008, 02:12 AM~9732362
> *still can't find impala mag in ****, is it out yet?
> *


sangre nunca muerte:


----------



## Toro

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Jan 19 2008, 03:12 AM~9732362
> *still can't find impala mag in ****, is it out yet?
> *


we are just getting them this weekend.....I haven't even had a chance to hold a copy yet.........our distributor is picking us up in mid February, but we'll have shops in different areas that want to carry the mag....I'll get a list of where you can find them in SD homie....


----------



## Ragtrey

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Jan 19 2008, 09:48 AM~9733327
> *we are just getting them this weekend.....I haven't even had a chance to hold a copy yet.........our distributor is picking us up in mid February, but we'll have shops in different areas that want to carry the mag....I'll get a list of where you can find them in SD homie....
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected]

Good to hear that. when it's available-need location i can buy......will b waiting impatiently!!!!!!!


----------



## [email protected]

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: cant wait...... heard new stuff is coming in that mag-totally new hydro's,seen them at show on brown car-all diff. and old school chrome-and and and....R.I.P.-Kanny,LULT 3-4-07


----------



## 64Rag

Magazine is out and off the hook. Just so everyone knows, I got the very first copy out of the box. I picked them up for Jess and Mark.


----------



## THUGG PASSION 2

Toro...Where's my copy?

Manny


----------



## SEANZILLA

WAZ UP TORO


----------



## 64Rag

Anyone in Sacramento who wants the magazine. Can find it at the EasyRider show this weekend at the Wanted Streetwear booth. I picked them up yesterday for Big Jess and Mark. I got the first 5 copies out of the box. :biggrin:


----------



## Ragtrey

> _Originally posted by 64Rag_@Jan 20 2008, 07:20 AM~9738406
> *Anyone in Sacramento who wants the magazine. Can find it at the EasyRider show this weekend at the Wanted Streetwear booth. I picked them up yesterday for Big Jess and Mark. I got the first 5 copies out of the box. :biggrin:
> *


I want one!!


----------



## [email protected]

san diego? where is mag??????


----------



## Ragtop Ted

:biggrin:


----------



## G Style




----------



## Lil Ghost

where can i get a copy in west texas


----------



## ROBERTO G

where can we get them in houston?


----------



## DJLATIN

> _Originally posted by impala65_@Jan 21 2008, 12:17 AM~9743383
> *where can we get them in houston?
> *


on *DEEEEEEEEEEZZZ NUUUUUUUTTTTZZZZZ!!!!!!*


----------



## Texas_Bowties

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 20 2008, 11:19 PM~9743394
> *on DEEEEEEEEEEZZZ NUUUUUUUTTTTZZZZZ!!!!!!
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## el amo

TORO, LET ME KNOW . THANKS JOSE


----------



## Toro

Thanks Raj for getting them for us....you owe me one for getting to see them before me...heheheheheh....the reason they were sold at the Easyrider show was because we were helping Wanted Wear with their booth at the show and the magazine were delivered to us that saturday....I was amazed at how many bikers bought the magazine....

I gotta admit, it's nice...the paper, the photos. and yes, there are a couple little mistakes but hey, its our first issue, and I will do my best to go through the 2nd issue carefully and several times....the first one was a little rushed and all in all I think it's a hit....I want to thank all those that were there for us since day one and all those that have supported us......this is just the beginning and I feel that we built a good foundation for a magazine that will grow and develop over time...we welcome all your input and suggestions through pm or email or phone call and will listen to your ideas to help make this a better magazine..... we want to get feedback on what you, the lowrider community, wants to see but not deviate to much from the course we are taking....we plan on doing shop stops, include some hoppers, interviews, and other special events.....we can't wait for the show season to begin so we can all start having fun at the shows and meet up with everyone.....see you all soon....


----------



## SEANZILLA

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Jan 21 2008, 10:22 AM~9745980
> *Thanks Raj for getting them for us....you owe me one for getting to see them before me...heheheheheh....the reason they were sold at the Easyrider show was because we were helping Wanted Wear with their booth at the show and the magazine were delivered to us that saturday....I was amazed at how many bikers bought the magazine....
> 
> I gotta admit, it's nice...the paper, the photos. and yes, there are a couple little mistakes but hey, its our first issue, and I will do my best to go through the 2nd issue carefully and several times....the first one was a little rushed and all in all I think it's a hit....I want to thank all those that were there for us since day one and all those that have supported us......this is just the beginning and I feel that we built a good foundation for a magazine that will grow and develop over time...we welcome all your input and suggestions through pm or email or phone call and will listen to your ideas to help make this a better magazine..... we want to get feedback on what you, the lowrider community, wants to see but not deviate to much from the course we are taking....we plan on doing shop stops, include some hoppers, interviews, and other special events.....we can't wait for the show season to begin so we can all start having fun at the shows and meet up with everyone.....see you all soon....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:thumbsup: ill stop buy dannys to see if i can see it there but ill buy one from the news stand when i see them


----------



## BLVD

:biggrin:


----------



## Toro

> _Originally posted by SEANZILLA_@Jan 21 2008, 11:54 AM~9746173
> *:thumbsup: ill stop buy dannys to see if i can see it there but ill buy one from the news stand when i see them
> *


Danny should have plenty to sell at the shop Sean.....


----------



## EL RAIDER

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Jan 21 2008, 10:22 AM~9745980
> *Thanks Raj for getting them for us....you owe me one for getting to see them before me...heheheheheh....the reason they were sold at the Easyrider show was because we were helping Wanted Wear with their booth at the show and the magazine were delivered to us that saturday....I was amazed at how many bikers bought the magazine....
> 
> I gotta admit, it's nice...the paper, the photos. and yes, there are a couple little mistakes but hey, its our first issue, and I will do my best to go through the 2nd issue carefully and several times....the first one was a little rushed and all in all I think it's a hit....I want to thank all those that were there for us since day one and all those that have supported us......this is just the beginning and I feel that we built a good foundation for a magazine that will grow and develop over time...we welcome all your input and suggestions through pm or email or phone call and will listen to your ideas to help make this a better magazine..... we want to get feedback on what you, the lowrider community, wants to see but not deviate to much from the course we are taking....we plan on doing shop stops, include some hoppers, interviews, and other special events.....we can't wait for the show season to begin so we can all start having fun at the shows and meet up with everyone.....see you all soon....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




congrats


----------



## Toro

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Jan 21 2008, 12:43 PM~9746555
> *
> congrats
> *


thanks bro...you gonna swing by??? Oscar and Javi are looking at the mags right now


----------



## EL RAIDER

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Jan 21 2008, 11:48 AM~9746605
> *thanks bro...you gonna swing by??? Oscar and Javi are looking at the mags right now
> *






fo sho


----------



## Chaotic Lows

where do i sign up for a subscription ?


----------



## Toro

1760 Airline Highway Suite F-113
Hollister, CA 95023


----------



## andrewlister

hey toro, can you do a list of places to buy or can you do paypal info?
ill get a subscription as well but i dont want to miss out on the first issue


----------



## MAKIN MONEY

whats up with paypal ????


----------



## low350




----------



## mxcn_roc

Paypal: [email protected]


----------



## Nasty

:0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## OneStopImpalaShop

Jess,

Where for sale in Frisco?

OSIS


----------



## SEANZILLA

> _Originally posted by SEANZILLA_@Jan 21 2008, 10:54 AM~9746173
> *:thumbsup: ill stop buy dannys to see if i can see it there but ill buy one from the news stand when i see them
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Toro

> _Originally posted by MR_CUTTY_@Jan 21 2008, 02:38 PM~9747484
> *whats up with paypal ????
> *


Paypal: [email protected]


----------



## Toro

here is the info on 2 shops that will be carrying the magazine in Salinas....as soon as we get more addresses we will post them up..all our advertisers will be carrying them as well......

Alpha
640 Abbott St
Salinas, CA 

TKO Sounds
326 E. Alisal Ste. F
Salinas, CA


----------



## Toro

another look....this is a 2 page spread....


----------



## Toro




----------



## Toro




----------



## DiamondStuddedPrincess

Love the Pics Toro! 2008 has plenty in store I hear! 
XoXoX,


----------



## MAKIN MONEY

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Jan 21 2008, 05:15 PM~9749653
> *Paypal: [email protected]
> *


payment sent thanks


----------



## VEGAS BLVD™

looks good Toro :cheesy:


----------



## Twotonz

where can i pick one up?


----------



## exotic rider

HIT ME UP & I'LL FLY DOWN THERE! SACTOWN'S WAITING. I NEED A COUPLE BOXES EVERYONE'S CALLING ME FOR IT! 
IT'S ON FOR"08"


----------



## Ragtrey




----------



## Ragtrey

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Jan 21 2008, 05:15 PM~9749653
> *Paypal: [email protected]
> *


Hip-hip, hooray!! :biggrin:


----------



## EEVLWYS

Where can i get a copy in San Jo ??????


----------



## Nasty

Oh Shizznit!!


----------



## sireluzion916

> _Originally posted by exotic rider_@Jan 21 2008, 07:27 PM~9750951
> *HIT ME UP & I'LL FLY DOWN THERE! SACTOWN'S WAITING. I NEED A COUPLE BOXES EVERYONE'S CALLING ME FOR IT!
> IT'S ON FOR"08"
> *


Yo, Carl!! Save one for me homie!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## classic53

CAN'T WAIT TO GET MINE IN DA MAIL :biggrin:


----------



## EL RAIDER

I just finihed looking thru da mag n it's off da hook, I just hope my 64 it's good enough 2 make it in this mag :biggrin: now I just gots 2 start working on it  
Toro great work homie


----------



## Twotonz

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Jan 21 2008, 09:02 PM~9752156
> *I just finihed looking thru da mag n it's off da hook, I just hope my 64 it's good enough 2 make it in this mag  :biggrin:  now I just gots 2 start working on it
> Toro great work homie
> *


show off


----------



## FoolishinVegas

Can't wait to see it !! :thumbsup:


----------



## Chucks

damn i caint wait till the magazine gets to texas!


----------



## BIG DIRTY

TORO YOU GONNA GET ME THE INFO DOGG, I AM IN KUWAIT RIGHT NOW


----------



## Grimmis

:biggrin:When will the subscriptions be sent out for the people that have them???


----------



## A TODA MADRE

I got my copy lastnight, and spent some time checking it out. This is a bad ass magazine, a real quality piece. In the print game it's called a coffee table magazine, something that you put out and can show off on your coffee table. I can tell they put a coating on the covers it didn't pick up any finger prints. Outstanding photos, focused on the ride, good choice of paper, easy to read, Good Job Impalas Magazine.


----------



## ALCATRAZ

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Jan 21 2008, 06:18 PM~9749694
> *here is the info on 2 shops that will be carrying the magazine in Salinas....as soon as we get more addresses we will post them up..all our advertisers will be carrying them as well......
> 
> Alpha
> 640 Abbott St
> Salinas, CA
> 
> TKO Sounds
> 326 E. Alisal Ste. F
> Salinas, CA
> *


FUCK YA!!! I'm going to head over to Salas in a few days hopefully theres still some left. Are there any other stores in Salinas that have the mag? Looks of the hook homie. :thumbsup:


----------



## Toro

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Jan 21 2008, 11:02 PM~9752156
> *I just finihed looking thru da mag n it's off da hook, I just hope my 64 it's good enough 2 make it in this mag  :biggrin:  now I just gots 2 start working on it
> Toro great work homie
> *


thanks Jess, let's take the drop for a cruise to La Costa.....


----------



## Toro

> _Originally posted by Grimmis_@Jan 22 2008, 08:17 AM~9754208
> *:biggrin:When will the subscriptions be sent out for the people that have them???
> *


they are going out this week bro...my partner Mark is heading down to LA to pick up the rest of the mag....we only had a couple boxes sent to us last weekend and it didn't include both covers...sooooooo by then end of the week they should all be sent out....


----------



## Toro

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Jan 21 2008, 08:35 PM~9750447
> *where can i pick one up?
> *


Mark will have them at the Turlock Swapmeet this weekend for those that live in the area....plus we are adding to the list of people that are carrying them.....


----------



## Toro

Alpha
640 Abbott St
Salinas, CA 

TKO Sounds
326 E. Alisal Ste. F
Salinas, CA

if you are in the Woodland area, you can hit up
Barneys Good Time Music and Gifts
15 West Main Street
Woodland, CA


----------



## mxcn_roc

Where can I get some in AZ?


----------



## Toro

> _Originally posted by mxcn_roc_@Jan 22 2008, 10:55 AM~9754923
> *Where can I get some in AZ?
> *


damn..you got me scratching my head on that one... :dunno:.....hehehehe...you should have some reeeeaaaallllllyyyyy soon bro..


----------



## Nasty

We are told that talent creates its own opportunities. But it sometimes seems that intense desire creates not only its own opportunities, but its own talents.

Get a Copy!


----------



## Toro

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Jan 22 2008, 10:49 AM~9754891
> *Alpha
> 640 Abbott St
> Salinas, CA
> 
> TKO Sounds
> 326 E. Alisal Ste. F
> Salinas, CA
> 
> if you are in the Woodland area, you can hit up
> Barneys Good Time Music and Gifts
> 15 West Main Street
> Woodland, CA
> *


Danny D will also have some at his shop either this afternoon or tomorrow 
1853 Puente Avenue
Baldwin Park, CA


----------



## TwOtYme

Hey bro If I subsrcibe right NOW will I still get the first issue???


----------



## Toro

> _Originally posted by TwOtYme_@Jan 22 2008, 11:29 AM~9755128
> *Hey bro If I subsrcibe right NOW will I still get the first issue???
> *


yes sir...........


----------



## EEVLWYS

> _Originally posted by EEVLWYS_@Jan 21 2008, 08:51 PM~9751259
> *Where can i get a copy in San Jo ??????
> *


  :biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## Toro

Paypal: [email protected]


----------



## hotstuff5964

how much is the subscription?

nevermind :happysad:


----------



## hotstuff5964

just sent paypal payment, i look forward to seeing it


----------



## TwOtYme

just sent that paypal bro.................


----------



## Toro

I want to say thank you to everyone that has shown support and to everyone that has taken time out of their busy schedules to allow us to shoot their cars....we'll see you all soon at a show this year...


----------



## Toro

whaaaaaaaaaaat's up Trino....I see you on here...


----------



## Toro

thanks Trino on letting us shoot your car.....
Toro...Trino...Mark....


----------



## Nasty

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Jan 22 2008, 10:51 AM~9755620
> *thanks Trino on letting us shoot your car.....
> Toro...Trino...Mark....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I still love how nice it was out there. beautiful color!


----------



## PANTY RAID 66

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Jan 22 2008, 10:10 AM~9755010
> *Danny D will also have some at his shop either this afternoon or tomorrow
> 1853 Puente Avenue
> Baldwin Park, CA
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## cherry 64

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Jan 22 2008, 11:49 AM~9755604
> *whaaaaaaaaaaat's up Trino....I see you on here...
> *


what up jess,mark,nasty thanks for the shoot mag is off the hook ,save me some copys ill be in turlock sat thanks for the love,  trino


----------



## Nasty

> _Originally posted by cherry 64_@Jan 22 2008, 11:18 AM~9755751
> *what up jess,mark,nasty thanks for the shoot mag is off the hook ,save me some copys ill be in turlock sat thanks for the love,   trino
> *


I can only speak for my self but i know im not alone when i say that It was a pleasure shooting you car  

Thank you!


----------



## bkloco

Is the magazine being carried by any nationwide chains (barnes and nobles, 7-11, walmart etc.) or by subscribtion only?? Would love to check one out!!! Congrats!!!


----------



## BIG WHIT 64

:0 :0 :0


----------



## Toro

> _Originally posted by bkloco_@Jan 22 2008, 01:49 PM~9755930
> *Is the magazine being carried by any nationwide chains (barnes and nobles, 7-11, walmart etc.) or by subscribtion only?? Would love to check one out!!! Congrats!!!
> *


we aren't going nationwide until the second issue....all of our advertisers will be carrying the mag and I started a list of shops that are carrying them...if you know if any shops or stores that would like to have some, pm me the info and I'll get right to it....


----------



## Toro

> _Originally posted by EEVLWYS_@Jan 22 2008, 11:32 AM~9755145
> *  :biggrin:  :cheesy:
> *


Alpha
640 Abbott St
Salinas, CA 

TKO Sounds
326 E. Alisal Ste. F
Salinas, CA

Barneys Good Time Music and Gifts
15 West Main Street
Woodland, CA

Danny D's shop
1853 Puente Avenue
Baldwin Park, CA 

R & S Hydraulics
701 Kings Row Unit B #23
San Jose, CA

Offset Customs
1415 Laurel Wood Road
Santa Clara, CA


----------



## Toro




----------



## EL RAIDER

> _Originally posted by Twotonz+Jan 21 2008, 11:51 PM~9753390-->
> 
> 
> 
> show off
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Toro_@Jan 22 2008, 09:45 AM~9754868
> *thanks Jess, let's take the drop for a cruise to La Costa.....
> *



tell me when ?


----------



## andrewlister

> _Originally posted by andrewlister_@Jan 21 2008, 12:33 PM~9746966
> *hey toro, can you do a list of places to buy or can you do paypal info?
> ill get a subscription as well but i dont want to miss out on the first issue
> *



Hey Toro
Just sent through my paypal payment.
Dont worry about my international subscription questions, i will get it mailed to me from my US address when it arrives.
Cheers bro and good luck


----------



## andrewlister

double post


----------



## Toro

> _Originally posted by andrewlister_@Jan 22 2008, 04:55 PM~9757271
> *Hey Toro
> Just sent through my paypal payment.
> Dont worry about my international subscription questions, i will get it mailed to me from my US address when it arrives.
> Cheers bro and good luck
> *


right on bro.....thanks for the support....


----------



## Toro

we will be at Big Daddys Auto Parts in San Jose on Sunday January 27th from 10 to 4 with the magazine......come by to say "hi", chill for a bit, drink a soda, take some pics, and check out the mag.....hope to see a lot of you there.....

Big Daddys Auto Parts
995 E. Santa Clara Street
San Jose, CA 95116

right next to The Bank of the West....

P.S. we'll have 2 Impalas Magazine girls there ready to take some pics...


----------



## devious syn

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Jan 22 2008, 12:03 PM~9755359
> *I want to say thank you to everyone that has shown support and to everyone that has taken time out of their busy schedules to allow us to shoot their cars....we'll see you all soon at a show this year...
> *


hey you, maybe you will make it the chi-town this year, :biggrin:


----------



## Nasty

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Jan 22 2008, 03:22 PM~9757488
> *we will be at Big Daddys Auto Parts in San Jose on Sunday January 27th from 10 to 4 with the magazine......come by to say "hi", chill for a bit, drink a soda, take some pics, and check out the mag.....hope to see a lot of you there.....
> 
> Big Daddys Auto Parts
> 995 E. Santa Clara Street
> San Jose, CA 95116
> 
> right next to The Bank of the West....
> 
> P.S. we'll have 2 Impalas Magazine girls there ready to take some pics...
> *


----------



## Toro

> _Originally posted by Nasty_@Jan 22 2008, 05:28 PM~9757531
> *
> *


you coming Stevie???


----------



## Toro

damn double post


----------



## Toro




----------



## Toro

:biggrin:


----------



## Nasty

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Jan 22 2008, 03:35 PM~9757594
> *you coming Stevie???
> *


Oh you know it


----------



## Toro

> _Originally posted by Nasty_@Jan 22 2008, 05:39 PM~9757632
> *Oh you know it
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Nasty

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Jan 22 2008, 04:39 PM~9758080
> *:biggrin:
> *


i might bring a friend or two :biggrin:


----------



## impalaguy1964

HOW DO I GET A COPY HERE IN SAN DIEGO?


----------



## TOPFAN

The magazine is great.....congrats on your "PREMIER" issue!  

Thanks for dropping me off some mags!


----------



## texasgold

any shops in Houston going to carry this?

would love to pick one up.


----------



## Devious Sixty8

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Jan 22 2008, 07:39 PM~9758533
> *any shops in Houston going to carry this?
> 
> would love to pick one up.
> *


they should stock it ,at the megapleXXX on 45s


----------



## Ragtrey

Got me a copy today and all I can say is job well done! Vote for Toro in '08. :biggrin:


----------



## A Good Gurl

TTMT !!!!! :cheesy:


----------



## spiderz

best book out job well done............................................................ :thumbsup:


----------



## Toro

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Jan 22 2008, 07:29 PM~9758454
> *The magazine is great.....congrats on your "PREMIER" issue!
> 
> Thanks for dropping me off some mags!
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## dirty_duece

where can i get this mag am in west texas?????


----------



## Toro

:biggrin:


----------



## RegalLimited82

just subscribed, looking forward to seeing it myself.


----------



## Toro

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Jan 22 2008, 02:35 PM~9756273
> *Alpha
> 640 Abbott St
> Salinas, CA
> 
> TKO Sounds
> 326 E. Alisal Ste. F
> Salinas, CA
> 
> Barneys Good Time Music and Gifts
> 15 West Main Street
> Woodland, CA
> 
> Danny D's shop
> 1853 Puente Avenue
> Baldwin Park, CA
> 
> R & S Hydraulics
> 701 Kings Row Unit B #23
> San Jose, CA
> 
> Offset Customs
> 1415 Laurel Wood Road
> Santa Clara, CA
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Nasty

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Jan 23 2008, 02:13 PM~9765321
> *:biggrin:
> *


i dont think i can wait till sunday i might have to go pick 1 up at R & S


----------



## SEANZILLA

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Jan 22 2008, 01:35 PM~9756273
> *Alpha
> 640 Abbott St
> Salinas, CA
> 
> TKO Sounds
> 326 E. Alisal Ste. F
> Salinas, CA
> 
> Barneys Good Time Music and Gifts
> 15 West Main Street
> Woodland, CA
> 
> Danny D's shop
> 1853 Puente Avenue
> Baldwin Park, CA
> 
> R & S Hydraulics
> 701 Kings Row Unit B #23
> San Jose, CA
> 
> Offset Customs
> 1415 Laurel Wood Road
> Santa Clara, CA
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Toro

> _Originally posted by SEANZILLA_@Jan 23 2008, 05:14 PM~9765714
> *:0  :0  :0
> *


did you get yours yet Sean???


----------



## Toro

:biggrin:


----------



## gordolw4life

what's up Toro it's your homeboy Gordo from Latin World CC everybody in Bakersfield wants to know where get mag down here


----------



## Toro

> _Originally posted by gordolw4life_@Jan 23 2008, 09:33 PM~9767793
> *what's up Toro it's your homeboy Gordo from Latin World CC everybody in Bakersfield wants to know where get mag down here
> *


you've been pm'd...


----------



## Toro

Hoppers Inc.
2438 East California Avenue
Bakersfield, CA 

Henry's Custom Interiors
804 East Huntington Dr. Ste. A
Monrovia, CA 

Rooney's Liquor
310 W. Pacheco Blvd. 
Los Banos, CA 

Righetti Liquors
310 First Street
Hollister, CA 

These locations are now carrying the magazine....more to be added really soon....


----------



## Toro

> _Originally posted by gordolw4life_@Jan 23 2008, 09:33 PM~9767793
> *what's up Toro it's your homeboy Gordo from Latin World CC everybody in Bakersfield wants to know where get mag down here
> *


Hoppers Inc.
2438 East California Avenue
Bakersfield, CA


----------



## Toro

Alpha
640 Abbott St
Salinas, CA 

TKO Sounds
326 E. Alisal Ste. F
Salinas, CA

Barneys Good Time Music and Gifts
15 West Main Street
Woodland, CA

Danny D's shop
1853 Puente Avenue
Baldwin Park, CA 

R & S Hydraulics
701 Kings Row Unit B #23
San Jose, CA

Offset Customs
1415 Laurel Wood Road
Santa Clara, CA

Hoppers Inc.
2438 East California Avenue
Bakersfield, CA 

Henry's Custom Interiors
804 East Huntington Dr. Ste. A
Monrovia, CA 

Rooney's Liquor
310 W. Pacheco Blvd. 
Los Banos, CA 

Righetti Liquors
310 First Street
Hollister, CA


----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by gordolw4life_@Jan 23 2008, 08:33 PM~9767793
> *what's up Toro it's your homeboy Gordo from Latin World CC everybody in Bakersfield wants to know where get mag down here
> *


subscribe GORDO then you dont have to look for it :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## exotic rider

uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin:


----------



## Bowtie Legacy

u going to have any at turlock this weekend


----------



## gordolw4life

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Jan 23 2008, 09:43 PM~9768503
> *subscribe GORDO then you dont have to look for it :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


I will Shod but it's fun it's like a treasure hunt looking for it I'll see you later homie take care brother


----------



## gordolw4life

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Jan 23 2008, 09:31 PM~9768356
> *Hoppers Inc.
> 2438 East California Avenue
> Bakersfield, CA
> 
> *


Thanks Toro good looking out


----------



## Toro

> _Originally posted by Bowtie Legacy_@Jan 23 2008, 11:00 PM~9768649
> *u going to have any at turlock this weekend
> *


they will be at Turlock this weekend..........also, we dropped off copy to Danny at Central Valley Frames in case you want to see it before this weekend.


----------



## Toro

> _Originally posted by gordolw4life_@Jan 23 2008, 11:01 PM~9768662
> *I will Shod but it's fun it's like a treasure hunt looking for it I'll see you later homie take care brother
> *


if you look really close, you'll see a club shot somewhere in the mag... :0


----------



## el amo

Toro, I picked up a copy from Abel yesterday. Very impresed!Im sure that by turning out that magazine every month and tha distribution being there. You and your staff will give lrm a run for there money. I understand that you have to start off at this pace. But, hey brother with type of quality of magazine you guys will be winning gold medals at the olympics very soon. Thanks Toro! :biggrin: Tu amigo / Jose Barba


----------



## Toro

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Jan 23 2008, 10:39 PM~9768452
> *Alpha
> 640 Abbott St
> Salinas, CA
> 
> TKO Sounds
> 326 E. Alisal Ste. F
> Salinas, CA
> 
> Barneys Good Time Music and Gifts
> 15 West Main Street
> Woodland, CA
> 
> Danny D's shop
> 1853 Puente Avenue
> Baldwin Park, CA
> 
> R & S Hydraulics
> 701 Kings Row Unit B #23
> San Jose, CA
> 
> Offset Customs
> 1415 Laurel Wood Road
> Santa Clara, CA
> 
> Hoppers Inc.
> 2438 East California Avenue
> Bakersfield, CA
> 
> Henry's Custom Interiors
> 804 East Huntington Dr. Ste. A
> Monrovia, CA
> 
> Rooney's Liquor
> 310 W. Pacheco Blvd.
> Los Banos, CA
> 
> Righetti Liquors
> 310 First Street
> Hollister, CA
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Toro

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Jan 23 2008, 10:39 PM~9768452
> *Alpha
> 640 Abbott St
> Salinas, CA
> 
> TKO Sounds
> 326 E. Alisal Ste. F
> Salinas, CA
> 
> Barneys Good Time Music and Gifts
> 15 West Main Street
> Woodland, CA
> 
> Danny D's shop
> 1853 Puente Avenue
> Baldwin Park, CA
> 
> R & S Hydraulics
> 701 Kings Row Unit B #23
> San Jose, CA
> 
> Offset Customs
> 1415 Laurel Wood Road
> Santa Clara, CA
> 
> Hoppers Inc.
> 2438 East California Avenue
> Bakersfield, CA
> 
> Henry's Custom Interiors
> 804 East Huntington Dr. Ste. A
> Monrovia, CA
> 
> Rooney's Liquor
> 310 W. Pacheco Blvd.
> Los Banos, CA
> 
> Righetti Liquors
> 310 First Street
> Hollister, CA
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## crown town baller

what's up big jess congratulation on the new mag i haven't seen it yet but with all the feed back it sound like a great magazine so will see you soon at the next car show in califas


----------



## Guam707

Any in the Sacramento area?


----------



## Toro

> _Originally posted by crown town baller_@Jan 24 2008, 11:27 AM~9772067
> *what's up big jess congratulation on the new mag i haven't seen it yet but with all the feed back it sound like a great magazine so will see you soon at the next car show in califas
> *


see you soon... :biggrin:


----------



## Nasty

TTT


----------



## gordolw4life

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Jan 23 2008, 10:31 PM~9768965
> *if you look really close, you'll see a club shot somewhere in the mag... :0
> *


just got my magazine Toro it look's firme thank's for the love LATIN WORLD CC once again the magazine is fucking firme :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s

:biggrin:


----------



## Ragtop Ted




----------



## Ragtrey

:yes: :yes:


----------



## G Style

:thumbsup:


----------



## Toro

:biggrin:


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s

what's the website or subscription information?


----------



## Toro

> _Originally posted by C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s_@Jan 25 2008, 10:39 AM~9780848
> *what's the website or subscription information?
> *












1760 Airline Highway Suite F-113
Hollister, CA 95023










Paypal: [email protected]


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s

sending paypal now :biggrin:


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s

sent! :biggrin:


----------



## Toro

> _Originally posted by C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s_@Jan 25 2008, 11:51 AM~9781413
> *sent!  :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## rag61

just sent paypal


----------



## PROVOK

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Jan 25 2008, 11:52 AM~9781425
> *:thumbsup:
> *


just sent my too :biggrin:


----------



## rd62rdstr

Just sent my Paypal. 


It's been 2 minutes and I still haven't received my magazine! :angry: 

j/k :biggrin: 

Cant wait for it to arrive! :cheesy:


----------



## Toro

just added to the list.....they are carrying the magazine as well.....

EAZY TOYZ
133 Highland Ave 
National City, CA
619-474-9137


----------



## TwOtYme

grip of subscribers from layitlow.....


----------



## BackBumper559

WHATS UP TORO
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=387908
PLEASE VOTE FOR THE HOMIE 
41CHEV


----------



## blvdsixty

you know what??? i am pissed they didn't put enough pics of my ride.... :angry: 
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

just messing with you all...

THIS MAGAZINE IS OFF THE HOOK..... NOT BECAUSE OF MY CAR BEING IN IT... BUT LOOK AT THE HEART THAT WENT INTO IT FROM TORO AND MARK AND ALL INVOLVED.... THESE PEOPLE PUT EVERYTHING INTO IT AND THAT IS WHY IT IS WHAT IT IS BAD ASS.... JUST LIKE BUILDING A CAR... 
MUCH LOVE TO THE CREW OF IMPALAS MAGAZINE....  

AND THE FEATURE OF "BLVDSIXTY" :0 
THANKS GUYS


----------



## bigstew22

Can someone please post the dam link that will take me to their paypal page .......Geeeeesh fellaz !


----------



## BIGTITO64

:biggrin:


----------



## Ragtrey

:biggrin:


----------



## Nasty

> _Originally posted by Ragtrey_@Jan 25 2008, 06:29 PM~9784982
> *:biggrin:
> *


Baaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaller


----------



## BIGTITO64




----------



## Twotonz

i just picked up a few copys from Mark. Magazine looks good. Congrats Toro and Mark....cant wait to see what the second issue


----------



## EL RAIDER




----------



## blvdsixty

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Jan 26 2008, 12:32 AM~9786879
> *
> *


what up raider??? just getting home all fucked up fool how you doing??? toro is the shit mann... came out strong..


----------



## Ragtrey

> _Originally posted by Nasty_@Jan 25 2008, 07:16 PM~9785285
> *Baaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaller
> *


...on a budget!


----------



## Ragtrey

> _Originally posted by blvdsixty_@Jan 26 2008, 04:31 AM~9787970
> *what up raider??? just getting home all fucked up fool how you doing???  toro is the shit mann... came out strong..
> *


Chale Tito! uffin:


----------



## Toro

> _Originally posted by bigstew22_@Jan 25 2008, 07:29 PM~9784636
> *Can someone please post the dam link that will take me to their paypal page .......Geeeeesh fellaz !
> *


Paypal: [email protected]


----------



## Toro

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Jan 26 2008, 12:16 AM~9786760
> *i just picked up a few copys from Mark.  Magazine looks good.  Congrats Toro and Mark....cant wait to see what the second issue
> *


thanks bro.....I owe my partner Mark a lot...without him this wouldn't have happened.....I think we got a good team together and it seems that the future looks bright....


----------



## montemanls

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Jan 21 2008, 07:04 PM~9750181
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Looks good Ruben :biggrin:


----------



## montemanls

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Jan 22 2008, 11:51 AM~9755620
> *thanks Trino on letting us shoot your car.....
> Toro...Trino...Mark....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I C U Trino


----------



## Toro

> _Originally posted by blvdsixty_@Jan 25 2008, 06:49 PM~9784365
> *you know what??? i am pissed they didn't put enough pics of my ride.... :angry:
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> just messing with you all...
> 
> THIS MAGAZINE IS OFF THE HOOK..... NOT BECAUSE OF MY CAR BEING IN IT... BUT LOOK AT THE HEART THAT WENT INTO IT FROM TORO AND MARK AND ALL INVOLVED.... THESE PEOPLE PUT EVERYTHING INTO IT AND THAT IS WHY IT IS WHAT IT IS BAD ASS....  JUST LIKE BUILDING A CAR...
> MUCH LOVE TO THE CREW OF IMPALAS MAGAZINE....
> 
> AND THE FEATURE OF "BLVDSIXTY"  :0
> THANKS GUYS
> *


thanks a lot Tito....see you soon...man..I remember cruising the drop top in Santa Cruz that weekend you guys came down.....damn car was breaking necks everywhere we went....


----------



## HUEY HEFNER




----------



## exotic rider

TTT


----------



## A Good Gurl

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## newstyle_64

I WOULD JUST LIKE TO SAY THE MAG IS OFF THE CHARTS


----------



## Tyrone

When should subscribers expect theirs?


----------



## SUPREME69

BOUGHT A COUPLE OFF MARK TODAY IN TURLOCK. DAMN THIS MAG IS ON ITS OWN LEVEL. CANT WAIT FOR THE NEXT ISSUE


----------



## rd62rdstr

> _Originally posted by Tyrone_@Jan 26 2008, 08:31 PM~9792348
> *When should subscribers expect theirs?
> *


X2


----------



## newstyle_64

> _Originally posted by rd62rdstr_@Jan 26 2008, 11:09 PM~9793400
> *X2
> *


X4 :biggrin:


----------



## Ragtrey

I trust you'll all get them soon, the magazine is great and none of you will be disappointed.


----------



## Toro

> _Originally posted by Tyrone_@Jan 26 2008, 09:31 PM~9792348
> *When should subscribers expect theirs?
> *


we should have all the mags in the mail by the end of next week....Mark is heading to LA tomorrow to pick up the rest of the mags bro....


----------



## B DOG

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Jan 26 2008, 11:07 PM~9793395
> *BOUGHT A COUPLE OFF MARK TODAY IN TURLOCK. DAMN THIS MAG IS ON ITS OWN LEVEL. CANT WAIT FOR THE NEXT ISSUE
> *


x2


----------



## frameoffz

*IMPALAS MAGAZINE ALSO AVAILABLE IN ROSEVILLE AT

ROUNDHOUSE DELI AND MARKET 
604 CHURCH STREET 
ROSEVILLE CAL. 95747
**

*:biggrin: JUST PICKED UP THE COPIES TO SELL COME AND GET THEM MAG IS TIGHT!! :biggrin:
GET YOUR SELF A HOT PASTRAMI OR CHEESE STEAK WHILE YOU READ IT


----------



## JasonJ

Sent my paypal in a few days ago... looking forward to checking out the new mag. uffin:


----------



## BIG LAZY




----------



## Toro

> _Originally posted by frameoffz_@Jan 27 2008, 07:14 PM~9797907
> *IMPALAS MAGAZINE ALSO AVAILABLE  IN ROSEVILLE AT
> 
> ROUNDHOUSE DELI AND MARKET
> 604 CHURCH STREET
> ROSEVILLE CAL. 95747
> 
> 
> :biggrin: JUST  PICKED UP THE COPIES TO SELL COME AND GET THEM MAG IS TIGHT!! :biggrin:
> GET YOUR SELF A HOT PASTRAMI OR CHEESE STEAK WHILE YOU READ IT
> *


damn...I'm gonna have to pay you a visit.....mmmmm sammmicchhhheeessss... :biggrin:


----------



## Toro

:biggrin:


----------



## BLVD

uffin:


----------



## Toro

> _Originally posted by BLVD_@Jan 28 2008, 11:06 AM~9802331
> *uffin:
> *


sup Blvd....nice avatar...


----------



## BLVD

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Jan 28 2008, 10:15 AM~9802406
> *sup Blvd....nice avatar...
> *



:biggrin: Whats up bro, how's everything going?


----------



## Toro

> _Originally posted by BLVD_@Jan 28 2008, 11:17 AM~9802423
> *:biggrin:  Whats up bro, how's everything going?
> *


good good...just working on the second issue.....


----------



## Ragtrey

:biggrin:


----------



## Toro

> _Originally posted by Ragtrey_@Jan 28 2008, 11:54 AM~9802688
> *:biggrin:
> *


what's up brother?


----------



## Ragtrey

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Jan 28 2008, 09:59 AM~9802726
> *what's up brother?
> *


Ready and willing boss. uffin:


----------



## Nasty

work sucks..... id rather be eattin tacos and talk cars with the homies along with taking pics of fine ass ladies...

kinda like what we did yesterday :biggrin:


----------



## BLVD

> _Originally posted by Nasty_@Jan 28 2008, 11:18 AM~9802862
> *work sucks..... id rather be eattin tacos and talk cars with the homies along with taking pics of fine ass ladies...
> 
> kinda like what we did yesterday  :biggrin:
> *



:werd:


----------



## Ragtrey

> _Originally posted by BLVD_@Jan 28 2008, 10:20 AM~9802873
> *:werd:
> *


X2


----------



## Toro

> _Originally posted by BLVD_@Jan 28 2008, 12:20 PM~9802873
> *:werd:
> *


palabra......


----------



## Toro

2 more shops added to the list......

Baby Boys Customs
2210 G Street
Merced, CA 

Henry's Auto Body and Paint
487-A East 6th Street
Tracy, CA


----------



## Toro

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Jan 23 2008, 10:39 PM~9768452
> *Alpha
> 640 Abbott St
> Salinas, CA
> 
> TKO Sounds
> 326 E. Alisal Ste. F
> Salinas, CA
> 
> Barneys Good Time Music and Gifts
> 15 West Main Street
> Woodland, CA
> 
> Danny D's shop
> 1853 Puente Avenue
> Baldwin Park, CA
> 
> R & S Hydraulics
> 701 Kings Row Unit B #23
> San Jose, CA
> 
> Offset Customs
> 1415 Laurel Wood Road
> Santa Clara, CA
> 
> Hoppers Inc.
> 2438 East California Avenue
> Bakersfield, CA
> 
> Henry's Custom Interiors
> 804 East Huntington Dr. Ste. A
> Monrovia, CA
> 
> Rooney's Liquor
> 310 W. Pacheco Blvd.
> Los Banos, CA
> 
> Righetti Liquors
> 310 First Street
> Hollister, CA
> *


Baby Boys Customs
2210 G Street
Merced, CA 

Henry's Auto Body and Paint
487-A East 6th Street
Tracy, CA


----------



## cherry 64

the mag is off the hook ,thanks again i need more mags they are selling better than hotcakes :biggrin:


----------



## Guam707

> _Originally posted by frameoffz_@Jan 27 2008, 06:14 PM~9797907
> *IMPALAS MAGAZINE ALSO AVAILABLE  IN ROSEVILLE AT
> 
> ROUNDHOUSE DELI AND MARKET
> 604 CHURCH STREET
> ROSEVILLE CAL. 95747
> 
> 
> :biggrin: JUST  PICKED UP THE COPIES TO SELL COME AND GET THEM MAG IS TIGHT!! :biggrin:
> GET YOUR SELF A HOT PASTRAMI OR CHEESE STEAK WHILE YOU READ IT
> *


I might have to pay you a visit. You still have some mags?


----------



## dirty_duece

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Jan 23 2008, 09:39 PM~9768452
> *Alpha
> 640 Abbott St
> Salinas, CA
> 
> TKO Sounds
> 326 E. Alisal Ste. F
> Salinas, CA
> 
> Barneys Good Time Music and Gifts
> 15 West Main Street
> Woodland, CA
> 
> Danny D's shop
> 1853 Puente Avenue
> Baldwin Park, CA
> 
> R & S Hydraulics
> 701 Kings Row Unit B #23
> San Jose, CA
> 
> Offset Customs
> 1415 Laurel Wood Road
> Santa Clara, CA
> 
> Hoppers Inc.
> 2438 East California Avenue
> Bakersfield, CA
> 
> Henry's Custom Interiors
> 804 East Huntington Dr. Ste. A
> Monrovia, CA
> 
> Rooney's Liquor
> 310 W. Pacheco Blvd.
> Los Banos, CA
> 
> Righetti Liquors
> 310 First Street
> Hollister, CA
> *


will any shops or stores be selling them in west texas or do i have to subscribe to get my hands on one :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Toro

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Jan 28 2008, 01:26 PM~9803396
> *Baby Boys Customs
> 2210 G Street
> Merced, CA
> 
> Henry's Auto Body and Paint
> 487-A East 6th Street
> Tracy, CA
> *


just dropped some off at the 
home of the Bomb Truck of the Year 2005

L & G Detail
753 E. Lake Avenue
Watsonville, CA


----------



## Toro

> _Originally posted by dirty_duece_@Jan 28 2008, 05:11 PM~9805049
> *will any shops or stores be selling them in west texas or do i have to subscribe to get my hands on one :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


we should have some in Texas really soon bro....

but by all means, you can subscribe...hehehehe...we will make sure the 1st issue is part of the subscription.....a lot of people have been asking that and I just wanted to let everyone know...


----------



## frameoffz

> _Originally posted by Guam707_@Jan 28 2008, 02:26 PM~9804259
> *I might have to pay you a visit.  You still have some mags?
> *


*yeah come on down there open 
6am to 5pm mon.-fri. 
6am -4pm Sat.*


----------



## sireluzion916

> _Originally posted by frameoffz_@Jan 28 2008, 04:26 PM~9805659
> *yeah come on down  there open
> 6am to 5pm mon.-fri.
> 6am -4pm Sat.
> *


Do one of you guys own that place?? I delivered there before. You have to go down like 20 steps to the basement, with a hand truck.... :biggrin:


----------



## BIGTITO64




----------



## ROBERTO G

1 more time

any palce in houston where i can get them at?


----------



## frameoffz

> _Originally posted by sireluzion916_@Jan 28 2008, 05:45 PM~9805898
> *Do one of you guys own that place??  I delivered there before.  You have to go down like 20 steps to the basement, with a hand truck.... :biggrin:
> *


 *YEAH THATS MY FAMILYS PLACE :biggrin: :thumbsup: DAMN ITS ONLY LIKE 5 STEPS :biggrin:*


----------



## frameoffz

:thumbsup:
:thumbsup:
:thumbsup:
:thumbsup:
:thumbsup:
:thumbsup:
:thumbsup:


----------



## Toro

> _Originally posted by impala65_@Jan 28 2008, 08:53 PM~9807066
> *1 more time
> 
> any palce in houston where i can get them at?
> *


I'll be posting it up soon.....I don't want to post any shops up without them actually having the magazine in front of them...


----------



## sireluzion916

> _Originally posted by frameoffz_@Jan 28 2008, 07:29 PM~9807501
> *YEAH THATS MY FAMILYS PLACE :biggrin:  :thumbsup: DAMN ITS ONLY LIKE 5 STEPS :biggrin:
> *


Yeah, it was only five. I work for Coca-cola. That was a cool ass place though, I was trippin out on all the stuff on the walls. I might have to drop by tommarrow after work... :biggrin:


----------



## rd62rdstr

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Jan 28 2008, 04:48 PM~9805313
> *we should have some in Texas really soon bro....
> 
> but by all means, you can subscribe...hehehehe...we will make sure the 1st issue is part of the subscription.....a lot of people have been asking that and I just wanted to let everyone know...*


 :thumbsup:


----------



## rd62rdstr

Dont forget about the shops in the Big AZ!


----------



## Silver

where can i get a copy in Chicago?????????


----------



## blvdsixty

you going big time Toro....big time....


----------



## Guam707

> _Originally posted by frameoffz_@Jan 28 2008, 05:26 PM~9805659
> *yeah come on down  there open
> 6am to 5pm mon.-fri.
> 6am -4pm Sat.
> *


I will come through this week. :biggrin: If possible, try and set me aside 2 of them.


----------



## ClassicPlayer

While you're driving to Houston, drop some off in San Anto.


----------



## BIGTITO64




----------



## DJ63

How about New Mexico? Albuquerque?


----------



## Toro

I should be adding a few more stores and shops in the next couple of days....


----------



## DREAM ON

man i just got a the magazine last night from mark the is looking real good!!

good magazine its all money's worth!

man toro nice shoots you be putting down!!  



THANK'S MARK FOR THE MAGAZINE!!


----------



## mxcn_roc

Just dropped some off at:

Miranda's Custom Cars
706 S. Central 
Phoenix, AZ 85004
602-712-1783


----------



## frameoffz

> _Originally posted by sireluzion916_@Jan 28 2008, 09:25 PM~9808268
> *Yeah, it was only five.  I work for Coca-cola.  That was a cool ass place though, I was trippin out on all the stuff on the walls.  I might have to drop by tommarrow after work... :biggrin:
> *


*cool tell pops(sal) that you found out that we had the mag from the internet. they would tripp*


----------



## frameoffz

> _Originally posted by Guam707_@Jan 29 2008, 12:12 AM~9810155
> *I will come through this week. :biggrin:   If possible, try and set me aside 2 of them.
> *


* :biggrin: yeah come through there's still plenty of mags come get them, but don't wait to long. :biggrin:*


----------



## sireluzion916

> _Originally posted by frameoffz_@Jan 29 2008, 04:41 PM~9815763
> *cool tell pops(sal) that you found out that we had the mag from the internet. they would tripp
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Toro

> _Originally posted by hopemwear_@Jan 29 2008, 11:31 AM~9812231
> *man i just got a the magazine last night from mark the is looking real good!!
> 
> good magazine its all money's worth!
> 
> man toro nice shoots you be putting down!!
> THANK'S MARK FOR THE MAGAZINE!!
> *


 :biggrin: thanks a lot bro.....wait til you see what we have in store for issue #2... :0


----------



## Toro

> _Originally posted by mxcn_roc_@Jan 29 2008, 05:04 PM~9814805
> *Just dropped some off at:
> 
> Miranda's Custom Cars
> 706 S. Central
> Phoenix, AZ 85004
> 602-712-1783
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Toro

> _Originally posted by DJ63_@Jan 29 2008, 07:26 AM~9811184
> *How about New Mexico? Albuquerque?
> *


if you have a name of a shop that wants to carry it....pm me and we'll get them out there....


----------



## el amo

Sup Toro and Mark :biggrin:


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by Silver_@Jan 28 2008, 10:45 PM~9808615
> *where can i get a copy in Chicago?????????
> *


WHAT UP SILVER? MAN YOU ONLY WORK 2 BLOCKS FROM ME AND YOU DONT EVEN STOP IN AND SAY WAZ UP ANYMORE.
YOU CAN PIC THEM UP THIS THURSDAY AFTERNOON AT MY SHOP, I WILL BE DISTRIBUTING THEM FOR THE CHICAGO AREA.


----------



## Toro

> _Originally posted by el amo_@Jan 29 2008, 09:03 PM~9817198
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sup Toro and Mark :biggrin:
> *


man..those are purrrrrty cars you got there Jose


----------



## Grimmis

What about subscribers, when will they get theres???????


----------



## TOPFAN

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Jan 29 2008, 07:06 PM~9816700
> *if you have a name of a shop that wants to carry it....pm me and we'll get them out there....
> *



:wave:


----------



## BLVD

> _Originally posted by Grimmis_@Jan 30 2008, 07:22 AM~9820498
> *What about subscribers, when will they get theres???????
> *



Whats up Corey...


----------



## Grimmis

:biggrin: Same old stuff, how about you? Hope you dont mind me using your picture of my setup, only one i could find at the time. You still in Denver?


----------



## SEANZILLA




----------



## BIGTITO64




----------



## Toro

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Jan 30 2008, 10:31 AM~9821251
> *:wave:
> *


Hey Abel...how's the family???? Did they like the magazine?


----------



## Toro

> _Originally posted by SEANZILLA_@Jan 30 2008, 03:31 PM~9823442
> *
> *


sup Sean....how was the Pomona show???


----------



## Toro

:biggrin:


----------



## MAJESTICSLIFE63

SUP TORO :biggrin:


----------



## G Style

:cheesy:


----------



## Toro

> _Originally posted by MAJESTICSLIFE63_@Jan 30 2008, 09:49 PM~9826984
> *SUP TORO :biggrin:
> *


how's it going bro.....


----------



## Toro

:biggrin:


----------



## SEANZILLA

:wave:


----------



## DROPTOP4

whats up TORO?
Just passing by to say HI.


----------



## Toro

> _Originally posted by DROPTOP4_@Jan 31 2008, 02:44 PM~9832737
> *whats up TORO?
> Just passing by to say HI.
> *


what's up Ralph....it's going well....better than what I thought....but it's good....taking it a day at a time bro...a day at a time....


----------



## exotic rider

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: exotic rider, Toro

WHAT'S UP FOOL?


----------



## Toro

we just got the mags for the subscribers and will be sent out no later than this coming monday.....


----------



## Toro

> _Originally posted by exotic rider_@Jan 31 2008, 07:42 PM~9835152
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: exotic rider, Toro
> 
> WHAT'S UP FOOL?
> *


----------



## Toro

> _Originally posted by exotic rider_@Jan 31 2008, 07:42 PM~9835152
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: exotic rider, Toro
> 
> WHAT'S UP FOOL?
> *


----------



## Toro

> _Originally posted by exotic rider_@Jan 31 2008, 07:42 PM~9835152
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: exotic rider, Toro
> 
> WHAT'S UP FOOL?
> *


----------



## exotic rider

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Jan 31 2008, 05:55 PM~9835311
> *
> *


ME TOO!


----------



## gordolw4life

LATIN WORLD THANK"S ESE TORO FIRME ASS MAGAZINE BLOWING UP


----------



## Toro

> _Originally posted by gordolw4life_@Jan 31 2008, 08:05 PM~9835445
> *LATIN WORLD THANK"S ESE TORO FIRME ASS MAGAZINE BLOWING UP
> *


what's up Gordo???? how's the ride????


----------



## gordolw4life

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Jan 31 2008, 07:12 PM~9835531
> *what's up Gordo???? how's the ride????
> *


EVERYTHING GOOD TORO I WAS THINKING OF SELLING IT?


----------



## Toro

> _Originally posted by gordolw4life_@Jan 31 2008, 08:15 PM~9835561
> *EVERYTHING GOOD TORO I WAS THINKING OF SELLING IT?
> *


damn..for reals?????


----------



## Toro

justed wanted to add another shop to the list....

EXOTIC AUTO ACC.
4405 MELLO CT
SACRAMENTO,CA


----------



## Toro

just dropped some off at:

all 3 Kokopelli Smoke Shops.....

Kokopelli Smoke Shop
4219 Tweety Blvd
Southgate, CA

Kokopelli Smoke Shop
7860 Paramount Blvd
Pico Rivera, CA

Kokopelli Smoke Shop
4943 East Slauson
Maywood, CA


----------



## Toro

que pasa Xavier....my sister in law said she heard you giving us props on the radio the other day.....she loved your car...it's bad ass bro....


----------



## gordolw4life

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Jan 31 2008, 07:21 PM~9835613
> *damn..for reals?????
> *


GIVING IT SOME THOUGHT


----------



## Toro

> _Originally posted by gordolw4life_@Jan 31 2008, 09:09 PM~9836004
> *GIVING IT SOME THOUGHT
> *


well if you get rid of that one and get another one...I know you will turn it into something tight bro......


----------



## gordolw4life

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Jan 31 2008, 08:11 PM~9836023
> *well if you get rid of that one and get another one...I know you will turn it into something tight bro......
> *


U KNOW IT U GOT PIC'S OF THIS ONE ANYWAY'S


----------



## andrewlister

> _Originally posted by gordolw4life_@Jan 31 2008, 08:19 PM~9836114
> *U KNOW IT U GOT PIC'S OF THIS ONE ANYWAY'S
> *



pics and how much??? :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## gordolw4life

> _Originally posted by andrewlister_@Jan 31 2008, 08:29 PM~9836231
> *pics and how much??? :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> *


IT'S ON L.I.L FOR SALE OR TRADE UNDER LIGHT BLUE 63 IMPALA SS


----------



## Toro




----------



## gordolw4life

TORO TAKE CARE I'LL TALK TO YOU LATER BRO SEE U AT THE SHOW'S :thumbsup:


----------



## Toro

> _Originally posted by gordolw4life_@Jan 31 2008, 09:35 PM~9836312
> *TORO TAKE CARE I'LL TALK TO YOU LATER BRO SEE U AT THE SHOW'S :thumbsup:
> *


see you soon homie....


----------



## gordolw4life

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Jan 31 2008, 08:34 PM~9836300
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


GOOD SHOT OF MY RIDE TORO THAT SHOULD BE IN THE NEXT ISSUE :biggrin:


----------



## stylin67

lookn good homie.. you guys should try to make it to our 3rd ann bbq here in reno,nv.in aug.. lots of great cars and great food... :thumbsup:


----------



## Ragtrey

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Jan 31 2008, 07:06 PM~9835974
> *que pasa Xavier....my sister in law said she heard you giving us props on the radio the other day.....she loved your car...it's bad ass bro....
> *


Very nice car. Sup Toro! uffin:


----------



## Toro

> _Originally posted by stylin67_@Jan 31 2008, 09:38 PM~9836351
> *lookn good homie.. you guys should try to make it to our 3rd ann bbq here in reno,nv.in aug.. lots of great cars and great food...  :thumbsup:
> *


what date is it....sounds like it would be a fun roadtrip...


----------



## BLVD

uffin:


----------



## Toro

> _Originally posted by Ragtrey_@Jan 31 2008, 09:38 PM~9836353
> *Very nice car. Sup Toro!  uffin:
> *


sup bro....see you guys in a few weeks, right????...


----------



## gordolw4life

> _Originally posted by stylin67_@Jan 31 2008, 08:38 PM~9836351
> *lookn good homie.. you guys should try to make it to our 3rd ann bbq here in reno,nv.in aug.. lots of great cars and great food...  :thumbsup:
> *


THANK'S HOMIE PUT IT ON OUR WEB SITE WWW. LATIN WORLD CC .COM


----------



## droppedltd

WE NEED SUP IN THE FRESNO AREA!!!EVERY1 KEEPS BUGGIN FOR THEM INCLUDING MY DAD!!!! 67 CAPRICE FROM PREMIER C.C LETS US KNOW WHATS UP....THNX


----------



## stylin67

aug 9th in reno,nv.. the weekend of hot august nights.. where all the old cars come out for a week.. it's our 3rd annual bbq with the impalas cc and the viejitos cc puttn it down once again.. we had over 90 cars last year and we are expecting alot more this year.... free bbq and music.. we had impala members come from all over for support.. you guys will have a blast.... would be great for you guys to come hang out drink, eat and take pics of the cars that make impalas mag what it is.... que no.. hope to see you guys there.. impalas c.c reno,n.v... :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## Ragtrey

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Jan 31 2008, 07:41 PM~9836398
> *sup bro....see you guys in a few weeks, right????...
> *


You damn right!!! :biggrin:


----------



## chrysler300

Like everyone said, bad ass magazine. Keep it going.......and to the homie Gordo, get the hell off the computer already puto....j/k :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## pi4short

> _Originally posted by chrysler300_@Jan 31 2008, 10:41 PM~9837968
> *Like everyone said, bad ass magazine. Keep it going.......and to the homie Gordo, get the hell off the computer already puto....j/k :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


*X2* TO BOTH THINGS, PINCHE GORDO U INTERNET SLUT..! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SUPREME69

> _Originally posted by droppedltd_@Jan 31 2008, 08:20 PM~9836998
> *WE NEED SUP IN THE FRESNO AREA!!!EVERY1 KEEPS BUGGIN FOR THEM INCLUDING MY DAD!!!! 67 CAPRICE FROM PREMIER C.C LETS US KNOW WHATS UP....THNX
> *



X2 EVEN THOUGH I GOT MINE ALREADY :biggrin:


----------



## chrysler300

Much love to Toro and IMPALAS magazine :thumbsup:


----------



## gordolw4life

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Jan 31 2008, 08:34 PM~9836300
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


TO MY HOMIE PI AND PUNK ASS 3OO J/K I'M BACK ON THE NET GOOD NIGHT FROM THE CHAMP................. :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Toro

> _Originally posted by droppedltd_@Jan 31 2008, 10:20 PM~9836998
> *WE NEED SUP IN THE FRESNO AREA!!!EVERY1 KEEPS BUGGIN FOR THEM INCLUDING MY DAD!!!! 67 CAPRICE FROM PREMIER C.C LETS US KNOW WHATS UP....THNX
> *


Wheel Kings in Fresno has them...I dont have the address but I'll post it up when I get it....


----------



## Toro

> _Originally posted by stylin67_@Jan 31 2008, 10:36 PM~9837179
> *aug 9th in reno,nv.. the weekend of hot august nights.. where all the old cars come out for a week.. it's our 3rd annual bbq with the impalas cc and the viejitos cc puttn it down once again.. we had over 90 cars last year and we are expecting alot more this year.... free bbq and music.. we had impala members come from all over for support..  you guys will have a blast.... would be great for you guys to come hang out drink, eat and take pics of the cars that make impalas mag what it is.... que no.. hope to see you guys there.. impalas c.c reno,n.v...  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


sounds like a plan to me...


----------



## Toro

> _Originally posted by chrysler300_@Feb 1 2008, 12:18 AM~9838377
> *Much love to Toro and IMPALAS magazine :thumbsup:
> *


thank you bro....


----------



## oldskool 67

Where can we find the mag in the SAN DIEGO area????? :dunno:


----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## Guam707

> _Originally posted by frameoffz_@Jan 27 2008, 06:14 PM~9797907
> *IMPALAS MAGAZINE ALSO AVAILABLE  IN ROSEVILLE AT
> 
> ROUNDHOUSE DELI AND MARKET
> 604 CHURCH STREET
> ROSEVILLE CAL. 95747
> 
> 
> :biggrin: JUST  PICKED UP THE COPIES TO SELL COME AND GET THEM MAG IS TIGHT!! :biggrin:
> GET YOUR SELF A HOT PASTRAMI OR CHEESE STEAK WHILE YOU READ IT
> *


Stopped by yestrerday to get the mag. Cool little deli. Looks like there is a lot of history in there. Sandwhich (sp) was pretty good also, I recommend the Roast Beef. :biggrin: :biggrin: Great mag Toro.


----------



## NIMSTER64

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Feb 1 2008, 11:14 AM~9840423
> *Wheel Kings in Fresno has them...I dont have the address but I'll post it up when I get it....
> *


where do I sign up for a years sub?


----------



## frameoffz

> _Originally posted by Guam707_@Feb 1 2008, 12:53 PM~9842117
> *Stopped by yestrerday to get the mag.  Cool little deli.  Looks like there is a lot of history in there.  Sandwhich (sp) was pretty good also, I recommend the Roast Beef. :biggrin:  :biggrin:  Great mag Toro.
> *


*IM TELLING YOU. THESE GUYS ARE MISSING OUT. COME PICKUP THE MAG AND GET SOME GOOD FOOD. ON SATURDAY THE MEMUDO IS OFF THE HOOK! :thumbsup: *


----------



## BLVD

> _Originally posted by frameoffz_@Feb 1 2008, 05:35 PM~9844064
> *IM TELLING YOU.  THESE GUYS ARE MISSING OUT.  COME PICKUP THE MAG AND GET SOME GOOD FOOD.  ON SATURDAY THE MEMUDO IS OFF THE HOOK! :thumbsup:
> *



You guys are making me hungry.....:angry: 






:biggrin:


----------



## Toro

> _Originally posted by oldskool 67_@Feb 1 2008, 11:11 AM~9840852
> *Where can we find the mag in the SAN DIEGO area????? :dunno:
> *


EAZY TOYZ
133 Highland Ave 
National City, CA
619-474-9137


----------



## SJDEUCE

*BEST MAGAZINE* OUT THERE RIGHT NOW...ITS GOING TO GO A LONG WAYS.. :biggrin:


----------



## Toro

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Feb 1 2008, 02:27 PM~9842355
> *where do I sign up for a years sub?
> *


what's up Nim???? here's the info....










1760 Airline Highway Suite F-113
Hollister, CA 95023










Paypal: [email protected]


----------



## Toro

> _Originally posted by SJDEUCE_@Feb 1 2008, 08:02 PM~9844823
> *BEST MAGAZINE OUT THERE RIGHT NOW...ITS GOING TO GO A LONG WAYS.. :biggrin:
> *


thanks a lot bro.....we got a standard to uphold now...and it will just get better..


----------



## SJDEUCE

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Feb 1 2008, 08:04 PM~9844842
> *thanks a lot bro.....we got a standard to uphold now...and it will just get better..
> *


 :biggrin: I JUST WANA SEE NASTY IN A THONG NEXT TO MY CAR :biggrin:


----------



## Toro

> _Originally posted by SJDEUCE_@Feb 1 2008, 08:05 PM~9844852
> *:biggrin: I JUST WANA SEE NASTY IN A THONG NEXT TO MY CAR :biggrin:
> *


you can see that but it won't be in Impalas Magazine...hehehehehe....fucking Carlos.....ah shit...you got me rollin....


----------



## Nasty

> _Originally posted by SJDEUCE+Feb 1 2008, 06:05 PM~9844852-->
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin: I JUST WANA SEE NASTY IN A THONG NEXT TO MY CAR :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> it would be an honor.
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Toro_@Feb 1 2008, 06:12 PM~9844914
> *you can see that but it won't be in Impalas Magazine...hehehehehe....fucking Carlos.....ah shit...you got me rollin....
> *


HATER!! hahahaha


----------



## Toro

> _Originally posted by Nasty_@Feb 1 2008, 08:18 PM~9844953
> *it would be an honor.
> HATER!! hahahaha
> *


hahahahaahaha...fucking Steve.......damn I just pictured it..... :0


----------



## Nasty

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Feb 1 2008, 06:19 PM~9844961
> *hahahahaahaha...fucking Steve.......damn I just pictured it..... :0
> *


me to! it was a white thong and my nipples were hard cuz it was cold out :angry:


----------



## pi4short

BADD ASS MAGAZINE TORO AND STAFF... THANKS FOR THE LOVE WITH THE PICS OF THE RIDES IN THAT BITCH....! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 
AND THAT CLUB PIC WAS OFF THE HOOK.. GOOD LUCK WITH THE MAGAZINE HOMIE...!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## stylin67

hope to see you guys there.. you won't be disappointed.. impalas c.c reno,nv


----------



## stylin67

hope to see you guys there.. you won't be disappointed.. impalas c.c reno,nv :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## stylin67

hope to see you guys there.. you won't be disappointed.. impalas c.c reno,nv :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## gordolw4life

> _Originally posted by pi4short_@Feb 1 2008, 07:38 PM~9845084
> *BADD ASS MAGAZINE TORO AND STAFF... THANKS FOR THE LOVE WITH THE PICS OF THE RIDES IN THAT BITCH....! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> AND THAT CLUB PIC WAS OFF THE HOOK..    GOOD LUCK WITH THE MAGAZINE HOMIE...!! :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


X1000000000000000000000.........PM SENT


----------



## Models IV Life

I ORDERED MINE FROM ARACELI


----------



## Toro

> _Originally posted by Models IV Life_@Feb 2 2008, 03:12 AM~9847551
> *I ORDERED MINE FROM ARACELI
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## lboogie

Ordered my subscription, can't wait to see the the first issue uffin:


----------



## Toro

> _Originally posted by lboogie_@Feb 2 2008, 08:10 AM~9847877
> *Ordered my subscription, can't wait to see the the first issue uffin:
> *


thanks a lot bro....


----------



## Ragtrey

Good Saturday Impala faithful! :biggrin:


----------



## Ragtop Ted




----------



## impalaguy1964

:worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: 

great magazine!!!!!!! hella good job best of luck to you hope to see my car in it one day with yamil :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Toro

> _Originally posted by impalaguy1964_@Feb 2 2008, 09:48 PM~9851814
> *:worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:
> 
> great magazine!!!!!!! hella good job best of luck to you hope to see my car in it one day with yamil :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Ragtop Ted




----------



## smiley_62

Picked up the magazine out here in Phoenix yesterday.. Have to say really good magazine! Great quality pictures and pages! :thumbsup: Keep up the good work..


----------



## NIMSTER64

PM SENT HOMIE AND GRACIAS,THANK YOU


> _Originally posted by Toro_@Feb 1 2008, 09:02 PM~9844831
> *what's up Nim???? here's the info....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1760 Airline Highway Suite F-113
> Hollister, CA 95023
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paypal: [email protected]
> *


----------



## Toro

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Feb 4 2008, 12:54 AM~9859524
> *PM SENT HOMIE AND GRACIAS,THANK YOU
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Toro

:biggrin:


----------



## NIMSTER64

MONEY SENT THANKS HOMIE


----------



## Toro

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Feb 4 2008, 04:20 PM~9863173
> * MONEY SENT THANKS HOMIE
> *


----------



## Toro

> _Originally posted by impala_1962_ss_slow_lane_@Feb 3 2008, 02:39 PM~9855624
> *Picked up the magazine out here in Phoenix yesterday.. Have to say really good magazine! Great quality pictures and pages! :thumbsup: Keep up the good work..
> *


thanks bro...I'm glad you liked it....


----------



## Ragtrey




----------



## G Style

:cheesy:


----------



## oldskool 67

Picked up the mag at Easy Toys on Highland Ave in National City. Looks good, great car features with many pics of each ride. Local DJ and Lay it Low member, X Man's 63, looks firme. Toro and the gente at IMPALAS, keep up the good work. Lookin forward to the next issue. :thumbsup:


----------



## Toro

> _Originally posted by oldskool 67_@Feb 5 2008, 01:49 AM~9867853
> *Picked up the mag at Easy Toys on Highland Ave in National City. Looks good, great car features with many pics of each ride. Local DJ and Lay it Low member, X Man's 63, looks firme. Toro and the gente at IMPALAS, keep up the good work. Lookin forward to the next issue.  :thumbsup:
> *


thanks bro for the support...I'm happy that you liked it and am already working on the second issue...see you in SD soon....


----------



## Grimmis

Sure would like to see the magazine before the second issue comes out


----------



## TRUDAWG

Toro.......Mag looked great! Got a copy from Richard, and was really impressed


----------



## OneStopImpalaShop

Anywhere in San Francisco carry it yet????


----------



## 3wishz

PICK MINE UP AT WHEEL KING IN FRESNO...............GOOD MAGAZINE..........NICE 8 PAGE SPREAD FOR CAR FEATURE............LOOKING FORWARD FOR THE NEXT ISSUE..................  GOOD WORK............. :thumbsup:


----------



## Toro

> _Originally posted by 3wishz_@Feb 5 2008, 03:11 PM~9870638
> *PICK MINE UP AT WHEEL KING IN FRESNO...............GOOD MAGAZINE..........NICE 8 PAGE SPREAD FOR CAR FEATURE............LOOKING FORWARD FOR THE NEXT ISSUE..................  GOOD WORK............. :thumbsup:
> *


thanks bro.....I'll be in Fresno on Saturday....


----------



## Toro

> _Originally posted by Grimmis_@Feb 5 2008, 10:54 AM~9869071
> *Sure would like to see the magazine before the second issue comes out
> *


they will go out this week bro...I'll pm you when they go out....pm me your name so I know which one is yours...


----------



## el amo

*PREMIER CITY OF ANGELS* :wave:


----------



## Toro

> _Originally posted by el amo_@Feb 5 2008, 08:28 PM~9872834
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PREMIER CITY OF ANGELS :wave:
> *


Hey I recognize that car..... :biggrin:


----------



## SEANZILLA




----------



## Ragtop Ted

Got my first issue in the mail today. Great mag! Keep up the good work, Toro!


----------



## KERRBSS

WTF! I WANT ONE :biggrin: who and how do i pay?!?!?!


----------



## BLVD

uffin:


----------



## smiley_62

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Feb 4 2008, 09:03 PM~9866090
> *thanks bro...I'm glad you liked it....
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Toro

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@Feb 6 2008, 05:59 PM~9879884
> *WTF!  I WANT ONE :biggrin: who and how do i pay?!?!?!
> *












1760 Airline Highway Suite F-113
Hollister, CA 95023










Paypal: [email protected]

Hollywood Customs in Chicago should still have some....


----------



## gordolw4life

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Jan 31 2008, 08:34 PM~9836300
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: WAZZZZZZ UP TORO


----------



## Toro

> _Originally posted by gordolw4life_@Feb 6 2008, 08:41 PM~9881151
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup: WAZZZZZZ UP TORO
> *


what's up bro.....you still selling the PIMPALA????


----------



## Ragtrey

What's up Toro!!!


----------



## 64Rag

If you haven't a issue yet, Mark will be out at the Sacramento Autorama with a both. So go out their and get your copy.


----------



## Nasty




----------



## Toro

> _Originally posted by Ragtrey_@Feb 6 2008, 09:50 PM~9882086
> *What's up Toro!!!
> *


what's up Leo???? how's everything going bro???


----------



## Models IV Life

GREAT MAG HOMIE!!!!!!!!! ONE SUGGESTION. CAN WE GET THE NAMES OF THE MODELS PRINTED AND MAYBE SOME INFO ON EACH PIC IN THE SHOW COVERAGE. NAME OF CAR, OWNER ETC. THE MODELS WERE HOT BUT I DIDN'T KNOW WHO THEY WERE EXCEPT FOR ARACELI. JUST MY .02! GREAT START THOUGH. LOOKING FORWARD TO THE NEXT.


----------



## gordolw4life

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Feb 6 2008, 07:50 PM~9881253
> *what's up bro.....you still selling the PIMPALA????
> *


not any more my little girl want's me to keep it :cheesy:


----------



## Toro

> _Originally posted by gordolw4life_@Feb 7 2008, 07:38 PM~9889762
> *not any more my little girl want's me to keep it :cheesy:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Ragtrey

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Feb 7 2008, 08:08 AM~9885537
> *what's up Leo???? how's everything going bro???
> *


Jim Dandy! :biggrin:


----------



## exotic rider

SACRAMENTO AUTORAMA 2008 SET UP!


----------



## Toro

> _Originally posted by exotic rider_@Feb 8 2008, 01:44 AM~9893011
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SACRAMENTO AUTORAMA 2008 SET UP!
> *


looking good...stop by the booth and get your issue...they are going FASSSSST....say what's up to my partner Mark.....Eric's car is looking clean as ever....bad ass Trey......


----------



## rd62rdstr

In future issues, it'd be nice to see the subscriptions go out first. It really sucks when your friends go down to the store and buy their issues while you wait and extra week or two for yours. (not your magazine....past experiences)

Just something to keep in mind.


----------



## Toro

> _Originally posted by rd62rdstr_@Feb 8 2008, 10:16 AM~9894459
> *In future issues, it'd be nice to see the subscriptions go out first. It really sucks when your friends go down to the store and buy their issues while you wait and extra week or two for yours. (not your magazine....past experiences)
> 
> Just something to keep in mind.
> *


we were just trying to get everything out bro....we didn't have all the issues at once.....we'll make sure to send out the 2nd issue a couple weeks before it hits the stores......


----------



## rd62rdstr

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Feb 8 2008, 09:17 AM~9894470
> *we were just trying to get everything out bro....we didn't have all the issues at once.....we'll make sure to send out the 2nd issue a couple weeks before it hits the stores......
> *


 :thumbsup: 
I know it's the first issue, there will be adjustments and such. Like I said, comment was based on experiences with other magazines from the past. Thanks for responding though Toro!


----------



## RegalLimited82

Got mine in the mail yesterday. Nice mag, great quality, looking forward to my next issue. Keep up the good work.


----------



## classic53

I GOT MINE IN THE MAIL YESTERDAY IT WAS WORTH THE WAIT THE MAGAZINE CAME OUT GREAT TORO LOOK FORWARD TO THE NEXT ISSUE .I'M GLAD I SUBSCRIBED :biggrin:


----------



## BLVD

uffin:


----------



## exotic rider

I HAVE THE MAGAZINES IN THE SACRAMENTO AREA JUST GIVE ME A CALL! 
I CAN MEET YOU SOMEWHERE OR COME TO YOU! HIT ME UP THE #'S ON MY SIG BELOW......... $6 EACH I HAVE BOTH COVERS.. :biggrin: uffin: :thumbsup:


----------



## rd62rdstr

Dang, now I have to race home and check my mailbox, then race back to work! :biggrin:


----------



## TwOtYme

> _Originally posted by rd62rdstr_@Feb 8 2008, 01:18 PM~9895771
> *Dang, now I have to race home and check my mailbox, then race back to work!  :biggrin:
> *


me too..... :biggrin:


----------



## rolnr63

got mine in the mail today :biggrin: i like it, the thick pages thats quality



TTT BLVD SIXTY


----------



## dayton roller

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Oct 3 2007, 02:50 AM~8919965
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When one thinks of the classic Impalas lifestyle, one has many visions, but the vision that most people see are that of a beautifully restored vehicle.  Others may see the back bumper of a ‘64 smashing the pavement as the front bumper reaches for the sky at the flick of a hydraulic switch, to others, that vision may be of a ‘65 with a “beefed up” engine, trembling with every press of the gas pedal, or could it be a sleek convertible ’59 with it’s beautiful wings and long body lines as it cruises the streets with it’s top down, letting the warm summer air blow past you, or others may even see a ’63 on 20’s, slammed to the ground, laying on the grass.  But most do tend to agree, the Impala is a mainstay and will be around for many years to come.
> 
> We at Impalas Magazine want to bring such vehicles to our readers, to those that love the deer emblem, that love the little flags on the front fenders, and to those that live, breath, and die for the Chevrolet Impala.  We are taking years of experience to try to bring you an art form that we feel will not die soon, one that has lasted, well, since the late ‘50s and has gained so much momentum and strength that it will carry on until, who knows, when cars fly?  I am sure that anyone from the ‘50s, ‘60s, and ‘70s sees what has happened to the originals that were built back then love the changes that have evolved from that first 1958 vehicle that rolled right out of the assembly line and into many of our hearts and will be celebrating its 50th Anniversary in 2008.
> 
> We at Impalas Magazine will bring you full features of Impalas, but not just one style, but of many styles, be it low rider, street rod, rat rod, hoppers, original, full custom, street customs.  We will also be including car show features and will make sure that everything else that isn’t an Impala makes it to the pages of our magazine for the other custom car enthusiasts.  We want to include a car club feature every issue no matter how big or small the club is.  An interview will also be included in each issue of people and businesses that have stood the sands of time and those that have started new and fresh ready to make their mark on the scene.  We will bring you advertisers geared toward our love for this car, advertisers that share one common goal and that is to keep the spirit alive, be it through paint, fabrication, accessories, clothing, hydraulics, and even music.
> 
> We will always have an ear that listens, an open door, and be available by ear and telephone to listen to everyone’s suggestions and opinions about the magazine.  We will do our best to make it appealing to everyone from young and old, male and female.
> 
> The magazine will be printed quarterly for the first year and the debut issue should be available by late December of this year or early January of 2008.  Another announcement will follow as to where the magazine will be available, when the website will be up and running, and how to subscribe.
> 
> We at Impalas Magazine invite you to come and take a little cruise with us, to turn the pages and dive right in, look at the photographs, read the articles, relive past memories, and to even create new memories with our periodical.  If you see us out at the shows, hops, picnics, toy drives, cruises, or just hanging out come by and introduce yourself to us.  This magazine has helped us build a bond with everyone that we have encountered and talked to so far.  We would like to thank all of those that have helped and to those that have allowed us to bring you, the readers, their beautiful creations on wheels.  Truthfully, this is a long time dream coming true and we WILL try our hardest to make this a magazine for everyone.
> 
> Impalas Magazine Editor
> Jesse “Toro” Jimenez
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## TwOtYme

just got mine .......its fuckin nice Toro..... :thumbsup: thanks


----------



## rd62rdstr

Damn, mine wasn't there.  
I'm going to hunt down that mailman tomorrow. I'll bet it came in and he started looking at it, probably so good he couldn't put it down. He's probably reading it now. It'll be in my mail box dog earred and worn tomorrow, with all the good pictures cut out. That bastard! 


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Toro

I'm happy you guys are liking it.....

the mag will be at the Dysart High School car show in AZ tomorrow from 1 to 4 pm...hit up the homie Ritchie..


----------



## exotic rider

> _Originally posted by exotic rider_@Feb 7 2008, 11:44 PM~9893011
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SACRAMENTO AUTORAMA 2008 SET UP!
> *


YOU CAN PICK ONE UP AT THE SACRAMENTO AUTORAMA THIS WEEKEND AT CAL-EXPO. STOP BY & SEE MARK......


----------



## Ragtop Ted




----------



## ROBERTO G

when will houston get it. i want this magazine, better yet i need it


----------



## 1DUCE

I couldnt wait for my subscription so i bought a couple from exotic :biggrin: Magazine Toro


----------



## exotic rider

> _Originally posted by 1DUCE_@Feb 8 2008, 09:39 PM~9900177
> *I couldnt wait for my subscription so i bought a couple from exotic :biggrin: Magazine Toro
> *


THANKS BRO! HOPE YOU LIKE IT.. I HAVE MORE IN THE SAC AREA. THEY'LL BE GONE FAST, SO HURRY DON'T MISS OUT!


----------



## Toro

> _Originally posted by TwOtYme_@Feb 8 2008, 07:30 PM~9898252
> *just got mine .......its fuckin nice Toro.....  :thumbsup: thanks
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Toro

> _Originally posted by 1DUCE_@Feb 8 2008, 11:39 PM~9900177
> *I couldnt wait for my subscription so i bought a couple from exotic :biggrin: Magazine Toro
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## chrysler300

Wat up Toro.......Now you're going to have to work your ass off to try and maintain the high level of quality because you set the bar pretty high. I LIKE IT.


----------



## Ragtrey

> _Originally posted by rolnr63_@Feb 8 2008, 03:02 PM~9897162
> *got mine in the mail today :biggrin: i like it, the thick pages thats quality
> TTT BLVD SIXTY
> *


LRMs Spread....... :thumbsdown: 
Impalas Spread... :thumbsup:


----------



## H8R PROOF

SOMEONE PLEASE POST A SPREAD 4 THE MAG,SO WE CAN C HOW ITS LAYED OUT HOMIES...I THINK IM GONNA GO AHEAD & GET ME AN SUBSCRIPT :biggrin:


----------



## MAKIN MONEY

magazine looks good nice thick pages, i didnt really see any sponsors , came out real nice :thumbsup:


----------



## rolnr63

TORO,R U GOING TO FEATURE A NEW CLUB EVERY ISSUE?GIVE SOME HISTORY ECT.?


----------



## 61impala831

where can i find the magazine in the 831?


----------



## Toro

> _Originally posted by 61impala831_@Feb 9 2008, 09:02 PM~9904761
> *where can i find the magazine in the 831?
> *


we got some at L&G Detail in Watsonville and at TKO Sounds and Alpha in Salinas...pm me if you can't find it there bro....


----------



## Toro

> _Originally posted by rolnr63_@Feb 9 2008, 05:06 PM~9903350
> *TORO,R U GOING TO FEATURE A NEW CLUB EVERY ISSUE?GIVE SOME HISTORY ECT.?
> *


yes sir.....that's the plan


----------



## Aint no Body!

Hey Toro whats up congrats on magazine sounds like its taking off pretty good. Need to know who carries it between Fresno & Bakers would like to pick up both covers.


----------



## Ragtop Ted

:biggrin:


----------



## BIG TURTLE

got mine on monday good quality mag keep up the good work :thumbsup:


----------



## Pete Dogg

> _Originally posted by 61impala831_@Feb 9 2008, 08:02 PM~9904761
> *where can i find the magazine in the 831?
> *


How about the 209?


----------



## 61impala831

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Feb 10 2008, 01:40 AM~9907222
> *yes sir.....that's the plan
> *


thanks ill let you know.


----------



## 61impala831

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Feb 10 2008, 01:40 AM~9907220
> *we got some at L&G Detail in Watsonville and at TKO Sounds and Alpha in Salinas...pm me if you can't find it there bro....
> *


thanks ill let u know :biggrin:


----------



## bub916

IM HAPPY NOW! CAUSE I GOT BOTH COVERS :biggrin:


----------



## rolnr63

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Feb 10 2008, 01:40 AM~9907222
> *yes sir.....that's the plan
> *


 :biggrin: 
:biggrin: 
:biggrin: 
:biggrin: 
:biggrin:


----------



## blvdsixty

i want both covers......


----------



## blvdsixty

> _Originally posted by Ragtrey_@Feb 9 2008, 01:15 PM~9902476
> *LRMs Spread....... :thumbsdown:
> Impalas Spread... :thumbsup:
> *



lowrider who???
jusk kidding... 

before and after....
our boy toro is the man.... impalas magazine to the top....


----------



## Grimmis

:biggrin: Just got my magazine in the mail.



NICE MAGAZINE keep up the good work


:biggrin:


----------



## exotic rider

> _Originally posted by blvdsixty_@Feb 11 2008, 01:05 AM~9914510
> *i want both covers......
> *


CALL ME! I HAVE THEM BOTH 4 SALE IN SAC.....  
ONLY A FEW LEFT!


----------



## exotic rider

> _Originally posted by bub916_@Feb 10 2008, 06:51 PM~9911554
> *IM HAPPY NOW! CAUSE I GOT BOTH COVERS :biggrin:
> *


YOU ARE WELCOME! :biggrin:


----------



## Evil_Artist64

SOUNDS GOOD MANG, ILL PICK UP AN ISSUE WHEN IT COMES OUT. PUT ALOT OF PRETTY GIRLS IN THOUGH. FOR US SHORT ATTENTION SPAN HAVIN' MEXICANS.. YOU KNOW?? 

IM JUST SAYING. AND IMPALA HERE AND THERE WONT HURT EITHER. BUT SOME HOT ASS MAMI'S, THATS THE TICKET. JUST MY IMPUT,BUT WHAT DO I KNOW?? WHAT WAS THE QUESTION?? LOL


----------



## sixty7imp

where can I get this magazine in Fort worth, TX? and what is this I read about 2 different covers? any info please?


----------



## Big Chief

Is the magazine gonna make it to the Midwest?


----------



## bub916

> _Originally posted by exotic rider_@Feb 11 2008, 09:26 AM~9915760
> *YOU ARE WELCOME! :biggrin:
> *


YHEA I HAD TO CHASE YOU DOWN STOCKTON BLVD TO GET IT :roflmao: THANKS AGAIN GOOD LOOKN  
:thumbsup: TO IMPALAS


----------



## Ragtop Ted

:biggrin:


----------



## exotic rider

> _Originally posted by bub916_@Feb 11 2008, 01:36 PM~9917342
> *YHEA I HAD TO CHASE YOU DOWN STOCKTON BLVD TO GET IT  :roflmao: THANKS AGAIN GOOD LOOKN
> :thumbsup: TO IMPALAS
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES

SEE YOU SOON BIG RIDERS!!!


----------



## gordolw4life

Q=VO TORO JUST PASSING BY HOMIE


----------



## Toro

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Feb 10 2008, 06:26 AM~9907386
> *Hey Toro whats up congrats on magazine sounds like its taking off pretty good. Need to know who carries it between Fresno & Bakers would like to pick up both covers.
> *


Wheel Kings in Fresno and Hoppers Inc in Bakersfield... :biggrin:


----------



## Toro

> _Originally posted by exotic rider_@Feb 11 2008, 11:24 AM~9915744
> *CALL ME! I HAVE THEM BOTH 4 SALE IN SAC.....
> ONLY A FEW LEFT!
> *


I might have to place an order with you... :0


----------



## Toro

if anyone knows of a shop or store in San Francisco that would like some issues...please let me know.....


----------



## exotic rider

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Feb 12 2008, 07:50 AM~9923128
> *I might have to place an order with you... :0
> *


I'LL GIVE YOU A GOOD DEAL! 
I KNOW THE OWNERS OF THE MAG.. THEIR COOL PEEPS.


----------



## Pete Dogg

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Feb 12 2008, 08:51 AM~9923135
> *if anyone knows of a shop or store in San Francisco that would like some issues...please let me know.....
> *


Where can you pick it up in the 209?


----------



## tha505

> _Originally posted by DJ63_@Jan 29 2008, 06:26 AM~9811184
> *How about New Mexico? Albuquerque?
> *



:dunno:


----------



## Toro

> _Originally posted by exotic rider_@Feb 12 2008, 11:51 AM~9923828
> *I'LL GIVE YOU A GOOD DEAL!
> I KNOW THE OWNERS OF THE MAG.. THEIR COOL PEEPS.
> *


liar....heheheheh


----------



## Ragtop Ted




----------



## lowlow24

Just wondering have the subscribers issue been sent out yet?? The magazine looks good!! I paid through paypal a couple a weeks ago... Good lookin out Toro...


----------



## rd62rdstr

Yeah I subscribed as well through Paypal and haven't received mine either. Toro can you please check and see if it was sent out? PM sent.


----------



## 41bowtie

got my hands on a copy and i like it alot.

Got it from Bob at Hollywood Kustoms.


----------



## johnnie65

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Feb 12 2008, 08:49 AM~9923124
> *Wheel Kings in Fresno and Hoppers Inc in Bakersfield... :biggrin:
> *



also found it in a liquor store by shaw and 99 in fresno! nice mag! :biggrin:


----------



## Toro

> _Originally posted by lowlow24_@Feb 12 2008, 10:01 PM~9928756
> *Just wondering have the subscribers issue been sent out yet?? The magazine looks good!! I paid through paypal a couple a weeks ago... Good lookin out Toro...
> *


we sent out a bunch of em up to a certain date and are sending out more....


----------



## R0L0

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Feb 13 2008, 08:10 AM~9932136
> *we sent out a bunch of em up to a certain date and are sending out more....
> *


WHERE CAN I GET A COPY IN TRACY??????


----------



## Toro

> _Originally posted by CadiRolo_@Feb 13 2008, 12:49 PM~9933204
> *WHERE CAN I GET A COPY IN TRACY??????
> *


at Henry's shop bro......


----------



## CAMEL

where can i get one in illinois :|


----------



## Toro

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOUSCAMEL_@Feb 13 2008, 03:15 PM~9934240
> *where can i get one in illinois  :|
> *


Hollywood Kustoms has em bro....


----------



## NIMSTER64

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Feb 13 2008, 11:10 AM~9932136
> *we sent out a bunch of em up to a certain date and are sending out more....
> *


can't wait to receive mine.


----------



## Toro

all the subcribers that sent money through pay pal expect your mags this week...they are all going out today.... :thumbsup:


----------



## Toro

C & L Customs home of "The Family Boss" and 
"Orgullo Mexicano" now have Impalas Magazine in stock for those 
that are in Las Vegas....


----------



## VEGAS BLVD™

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Feb 13 2008, 04:09 PM~9935683
> *C & L Customs home of "The Family Boss" and
> "Orgullo Mexicano" now have Impalas Magazine in stock for those
> that are in Las Vegas....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## Toro

> _Originally posted by VEGAS BLVD™_@Feb 13 2008, 06:52 PM~9936022
> *:cheesy:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## BIGTITO64

I STILL DONT HAVE COPY


----------



## BLVD

Ana's a model now :0 

:biggrin: What's up Jesse...


----------



## Toro

> _Originally posted by BLVD_@Feb 13 2008, 07:27 PM~9936307
> *Ana's a model now  :0
> 
> :biggrin:  What's up Jesse...
> *


yup yup.....you know it...that's a full page ad at the end of the mag....


----------



## BLVD

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Feb 13 2008, 06:29 PM~9936324
> *yup yup.....you know it...that's a full page ad at the end of the mag....
> *



Where's my copy? :angry: 





:biggrin:


----------



## Toro

> _Originally posted by BLVD_@Feb 13 2008, 07:30 PM~9936334
> *Where's my copy?  :angry:
> :biggrin:
> *


you should be getting it any day now...


----------



## BLVD

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Feb 13 2008, 06:32 PM~9936351
> *you should be getting it any day now...
> *



uffin:


----------



## Toro

> _Originally posted by BLVD_@Feb 13 2008, 07:33 PM~9936364
> *uffin:
> *


hehehehehe......you don't even want to know what i'm shooting right now for some ads.....hehehehe


----------



## Pete Dogg

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Feb 13 2008, 01:23 PM~9933899
> *at Henry's shop bro......
> *


How about Stockton?


----------



## Ragtop Ted




----------



## R0L0

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Feb 13 2008, 12:23 PM~9933899
> *at Henry's shop bro......
> *


  DID YOU EVER GET A CHANCE TO UP LOAD THOSE PICS OF MY CUTTY? CAN YOU STILL E-MAIL ME SOME PICS..


----------



## exotic rider

> _Originally posted by BIGTITO64_@Feb 13 2008, 05:26 PM~9936300
> *I STILL DONT HAVE COPY
> *


WHY HAVEN'T YOU CALLED ME? :dunno: YOU SNOOZE YOU LOOSE! I HAVE A FEW LEFT!


----------



## Toro

:biggrin:


----------



## Toro




----------



## mxcn_roc

:thumbsup:


----------



## Toro

> _Originally posted by mxcn_roc_@Feb 14 2008, 11:39 AM~9941309
> *:thumbsup:
> *


yo yo yo what up Carlos......couple more weeks for Pheonix.... :0


----------



## mxcn_roc

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Feb 14 2008, 10:54 AM~9941487
> *yo yo yo what up Carlos......couple more weeks for Pheonix.... :0
> *


Time flies by so quick when you're having too much fun.


----------



## CAMEL

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Feb 13 2008, 04:17 PM~9934258
> *Hollywood Kustoms has em bro....
> *


damn and i thought you were gonna send us one


----------



## blvdsixty

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Feb 14 2008, 10:09 AM~9940566
> *:biggrin:
> *


----------



## devious syn

you still off work jess?


----------



## Toro

> _Originally posted by devious syn_@Feb 14 2008, 01:16 PM~9942085
> *you still off work jess?
> *


til tomorrow.....that reminds me...gotta take my meds


----------



## devious syn

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Feb 14 2008, 02:48 PM~9942677
> *til tomorrow.....that reminds me...gotta take my meds
> *


yes please, see im good for something, lol ill call u in a few you going to be avail?


----------



## Aint no Body!

still looking for a location to pick up the magazine in the central valley


----------



## Toro

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Feb 14 2008, 02:51 PM~9942698
> *still looking for a location to pick up the magazine in the central valley
> *


where are you located bro.....


----------



## lowlow24

Wow just got the magazine, super nice quality!!! Great premier issue Toro... Keep up the good work :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Toro

> _Originally posted by devious syn_@Feb 14 2008, 02:49 PM~9942687
> *yes please, see im good for something, lol ill call u in a few you going to be avail?
> *


----------



## Toro

> _Originally posted by lowlow24_@Feb 14 2008, 03:19 PM~9942883
> *Wow just got the magazine, super nice quality!!! Great premier issue Toro... Keep up the good work :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


thanks bro.....did you get it in the mail or at a store?


----------



## Aint no Body!

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Feb 14 2008, 01:56 PM~9942726
> *where are you located bro.....
> *


small town between visalia & bakersfield


----------



## Toro

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Feb 14 2008, 03:24 PM~9942921
> *small town between visalia & bakersfield
> *


Hoppers Inc still has some bro...in Baksersfield....I'll be in Fresno doing a shoot on sunday if you want to drop by....pm me and I'll give you my cell...


----------



## Aint no Body!

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Feb 14 2008, 02:29 PM~9942949
> *Hoppers Inc still has some bro...in Baksersfield....I'll be in Fresno doing a shoot on sunday if you want to drop by....pm me and I'll give you my cell...
> *


I will be out of town this weekend wifes b day. I will be in Salinas for St. Low show will you be there?


----------



## Toro

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Feb 14 2008, 03:36 PM~9942997
> *I will be out of town this weekend wifes b day. I will be in Salinas for St. Low show will you be there?
> *


I'll be there...I live in Salinas..but not sure if we'll have the magazine there....


----------



## Aint no Body!

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Feb 14 2008, 02:38 PM~9943000
> *I'll be there...I live in Salinas..but not sure if we'll have the magazine there....
> *


Thanks Toro ill check bakers before i head out of town and ill see you in Salinas


----------



## Toro

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Feb 14 2008, 03:44 PM~9943036
> *Thanks Toro ill check bakers before i head out of town and ill see you in Salinas
> *


----------



## BIGTITO64

> _Originally posted by exotic rider_@Feb 13 2008, 10:49 PM~9938581
> *WHY HAVEN'T YOU CALLED ME? :dunno: YOU SNOOZE YOU LOOSE! I HAVE A FEW LEFT!
> *


when i get into Sacra this weekend i will 4 sho


----------



## Toro

> _Originally posted by BIGTITO64_@Feb 14 2008, 05:10 PM~9943598
> *when i get into Sacra this weekend i will 4 sho
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Toro

> _Originally posted by blvdsixty_@Feb 14 2008, 01:15 PM~9942076
> *
> *


----------



## lowlow24

I got it in the mail today!!! I hit you up yesterday and got it today, now that's customer service!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BLVD

uffin:


----------



## exotic rider

> _Originally posted by lowlow24_@Feb 14 2008, 07:24 PM~9945873
> *I got it in the mail today!!! I hit you up yesterday and got it today, now that's customer service!! :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG DIRTY

NO LOVE FOR DIRTY


----------



## Toro

> _Originally posted by BIG DIRTY_@Feb 15 2008, 01:15 AM~9947410
> *NO LOVE FOR DIRTY
> *


I need an address bro...where do you want me to send it...


----------



## Toro

> _Originally posted by lowlow24_@Feb 14 2008, 09:24 PM~9945873
> *I got it in the mail today!!! I hit you up yesterday and got it today, now that's customer service!! :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## NIMSTER64

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Feb 13 2008, 07:08 PM~9935674
> *all the subcribers that sent money through pay pal expect your mags this week...they are all going out today.... :thumbsup:
> *


 :0 :cheesy: CAN'T WAIT. :biggrin:


----------



## Toro

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Feb 15 2008, 09:55 AM~9948652
> *:0  :cheesy: CAN'T WAIT. :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## MISS *V*

:thumbsup:


----------



## ez_rider

Que pasa, Jess? Hope all is well. Looking forward to seeing your pub. Hit me up.
EZ


----------



## Ragtop Ted

:biggrin:


----------



## Toro

> _Originally posted by ez_rider_@Feb 15 2008, 01:16 PM~9950047
> *Que pasa, Jess? Hope all is well. Looking forward to seeing your pub. Hit me up.
> EZ
> *


I'll be heading back down to LA in the next couple weeks EZ....I'll save you a copy.....say hi to the familia for me...


----------



## BIGTITO64




----------



## ez_rider

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Feb 15 2008, 07:33 PM~9952712
> *I'll be heading back down to LA in the next couple weeks EZ....I'll save you a copy.....say hi to the familia for me...
> *



Cool...call me when you will be in town. Maybe we can have breakfast or lunch.
EZ


----------



## Toro

> _Originally posted by ez_rider_@Feb 15 2008, 10:06 PM~9953960
> *Cool...call me when you will be in town. Maybe we can have breakfast or lunch.
> EZ
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Toro

:biggrin:


----------



## H8R PROOF

TORO..FOUND UR MAGAZINE HERE N CHICAGO...TOP-NOTCH HOMIE..KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK,CANT WAIT 4 THE NEXT ONE


----------



## Toro

> _Originally posted by H8R PROOF_@Feb 16 2008, 02:23 PM~9958040
> *TORO..FOUND UR MAGAZINE HERE N CHICAGO...TOP-NOTCH HOMIE..KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK,CANT WAIT 4 THE NEXT ONE
> *


thanks a lot brother...where did you find it?????


----------



## H8R PROOF

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Feb 16 2008, 04:22 PM~9958696
> *thanks a lot brother...where did you find it?????
> *


HOLLYWOOD CUSTOMS..NORTHLAKE,IL :biggrin:


----------



## Ragtop Ted




----------



## lboogie

Hey Toro, just got my premiere issue today the magazine looks great :thumbsup:


----------



## 61impala831

found the magazine at alpha in salas thanks :thumbsup:


----------



## NIMSTER64

> _Originally posted by H8R PROOF_@Feb 16 2008, 03:23 PM~9958040
> *TORO..FOUND UR MAGAZINE HERE N CHICAGO...TOP-NOTCH HOMIE..KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK,CANT WAIT 4 THE NEXT ONE
> *


holly wood always got the lateest and updated shit.best place to go for your lowrider needs


----------



## blvdsixty

hey what do i have to do to have a place here in chico carry the magazine??


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

sup Toro...I'm workin on it!


----------



## Ragtrey

> _Originally posted by blvdsixty_@Feb 16 2008, 09:13 PM~9960631
> *hey what do i have to do to have a place here in chico carry the magazine??
> *


Get yours in the mail yet Bro? I got mine. :biggrin:


----------



## exotic rider

uffin: :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## Toro

> _Originally posted by H8R PROOF_@Feb 16 2008, 05:31 PM~9958735
> *HOLLYWOOD CUSTOMS..NORTHLAKE,IL :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Toro

> _Originally posted by blvdsixty_@Feb 16 2008, 11:13 PM~9960631
> *hey what do i have to do to have a place here in chico carry the magazine??
> *


I need the name of a shop or store up there bro.....see you in a couple weeks...


----------



## blvdsixty

> _Originally posted by Ragtrey_@Feb 17 2008, 12:35 AM~9961168
> *Get yours in the mail yet Bro? I got mine. :biggrin:
> *


chale bro not me....  what's up man when we going to roll??? :cheesy:


----------



## blvdsixty

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Feb 17 2008, 09:14 AM~9962223
> *I need the name of a shop or store up there bro.....see you in a couple weeks...
> *


i got a store here in Hamilton that wants to carry it....i send the info later


----------



## Ragtop Ted

:biggrin:


----------



## G Style

:wave: Hey Toro, see you in Phoenix


----------



## ROBERTO G

is shortys hydrulics in houston getting them?


----------



## Ragtrey

Yes, I love Impalas.  
Yes, I'm fat.  
Yes, I'm hairy.


----------



## UFAMEA

> _Originally posted by Ragtrey_@Feb 18 2008, 10:36 PM~9975967
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, I love Impalas.
> Yes, I'm fat.
> Yes, I'm hairy.
> *


hella tight uso!!!!


----------



## Ragtrey

> _Originally posted by UFAMEA_@Feb 18 2008, 10:50 PM~9976480
> *hella tight uso!!!!
> *


Thanks Big Poppa! :biggrin:


----------



## PROVOK

Look what i got in the mail. Mag looks great. :thumbsup: 










:biggrin:


----------



## Liv4Lacs

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@Feb 19 2008, 09:53 AM~9977528
> *Look what i got in the mail. Mag looks great.  :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


Barely Legal? :biggrin: :dunno:


----------



## PROVOK

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Feb 19 2008, 09:01 AM~9977551
> *Barely Legal? :biggrin:  :dunno:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## Toro

> _Originally posted by Ragtrey_@Feb 18 2008, 11:36 PM~9975967
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, I love Impalas.
> Yes, I'm fat.
> Yes, I'm hairy.
> *


that makes 2 of us...heheheheh :biggrin:


----------



## Toro

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@Feb 19 2008, 08:53 AM~9977528
> *Look what i got in the mail. Mag looks great.  :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


Heeeeyyyyyy...I got that issue.........of Barely Legal...heheheh....nah...I mean Impalas Magazine......thanks for the support Provok....


----------



## BLVD

uffin:


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s

:biggrin:


----------



## Toro

> _Originally posted by BLVD_@Feb 19 2008, 10:14 AM~9977864
> *uffin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## BLVD

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Feb 19 2008, 06:41 PM~9981429
> *:biggrin:
> *



What's up bro... uffin:


----------



## Toro

> _Originally posted by BLVD_@Feb 19 2008, 07:50 PM~9981532
> *What's up bro... uffin:
> *


nada...just working on issue No. 2


----------



## BLVD

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Feb 19 2008, 07:00 PM~9981613
> *nada...just working on issue No. 2
> *



Nice, can't wait to see that cover car


----------



## Toro

> _Originally posted by BLVD_@Feb 19 2008, 08:01 PM~9981625
> *Nice, can't wait to see that cover car
> *


 :0


----------



## Ragtop Ted




----------



## HENRY'S CUSTOMS

:nicoderm:


----------



## Ragtrey

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Feb 19 2008, 08:12 AM~9977852
> *that makes 2 of us...heheheheh  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Feb 19 2008, 09:12 AM~9977852
> *that makes 2 of us...heheheheh  :biggrin:
> *


x3 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Feb 19 2008, 09:12 AM~9977852
> *that makes 2 of us...heheheheh  :biggrin:
> *


x3 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Feb 19 2008, 09:12 AM~9977852
> *that makes 2 of us...heheheheh  :biggrin:
> *


x3 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Toro

> _Originally posted by HENRY'S CUSTOMS_@Feb 19 2008, 10:03 PM~9982826
> *:nicoderm:
> *


what's up Red????


----------



## Toro

:biggrin:


----------



## lo4lyf

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Feb 20 2008, 10:17 AM~9985815
> *:biggrin:
> *


where in central iowa can i find the mag?


----------



## Liv4Lacs

got to check the mag out for the 1st time today  very nice


----------



## Hooked 2 Glass

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@Feb 19 2008, 04:53 PM~9977528
> *Look what i got in the mail. Mag looks great.  :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *



:0


----------



## BIGTITO64

i just purchased 2 copies of the different cover magazines from Carl---this mag is hella tight guys.


But TORO i was wondering if it is possible to send me a copy of the photo that you took of my son, so i can keep it and start making a little book for him


----------



## Ragtop Ted

:biggrin:


----------



## DaddyCaddy's Girl

> _Originally posted by BLVD_@Feb 19 2008, 10:14 AM~9977864
> *uffin:
> *



:wave: WHATS UP BLVD!


----------



## Toro

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Feb 20 2008, 10:55 AM~9986078
> *got to check the mag out for the 1st time today  very nice
> *


  glad you liked it bro...wait till No. 2... :biggrin: where did you pick it up so we can post it up on here...


----------



## Toro

> _Originally posted by BIGTITO64_@Feb 20 2008, 05:52 PM~9989191
> *i just purchased 2 copies of the different cover magazines from Carl---this mag is hella tight guys.
> But TORO i  was wondering if it is possible to send me a copy of the photo that you took of my son, so i can keep it and start making a little book for him
> *


you got it bro....just pm me your email and I'll send it...


----------



## ~TRU~

WHATS UP TORO ,SEE YOU IN PHOENIX UCE.


----------



## Toro

> _Originally posted by TRU505RYDA_@Feb 20 2008, 08:14 PM~9990447
> *WHATS UP TORO ,SEE YOU IN PHOENIX UCE.
> *


you can count on that brother...   ....


----------



## BLVD

> _Originally posted by DaddyCaddy's Girl_@Feb 20 2008, 07:06 PM~9990378
> *:wave:  WHATS UP BLVD!
> *



:wave:


----------



## DaddyCaddy's Girl

> _Originally posted by BLVD_@Feb 20 2008, 09:52 PM~9991453
> *:wave:
> *



HEY MAYBE MY BUDDY BLVD WILL SEND ME A COPY  :dunno:


----------



## BIGTITO64

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Feb 20 2008, 07:11 PM~9990431
> *you got it bro....just pm me your email and I'll send it...
> *


i will and oh by the way -the people i have showing the mag to are very very impressed---the love the photos how professional they look --the quality of paper for the magazine--it is bad ass


----------



## Toro

> _Originally posted by BIGTITO64_@Feb 21 2008, 01:18 AM~9993250
> *i will and oh by the way -the people i have showing the mag to are very very impressed---the love the photos how professional they look --the quality of paper for the magazine--it is bad ass
> *


thanks Tito....check your email bro....I sent the pic.....


----------



## Toro

> _Originally posted by DaddyCaddy's Girl_@Feb 21 2008, 12:56 AM~9993116
> *HEY MAYBE MY BUDDY BLVD WILL SEND ME A COPY  :dunno:
> *


----------



## TOPFAN

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Feb 21 2008, 09:11 AM~9994533
> *
> *



Waz up TORO?


----------



## ALCATRAZ

Bad ass magazine. The pictures in it look fuckin clean, homie. I bought mine at TKO Sounds in Salas. Can't wait for the next one to bust out. :thumbsup:


----------



## Ragtop Ted




----------



## TECHNIQUES

hey toro where can i find it out here in socal/sgv :nicoderm:


----------



## BIGTITO64

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Feb 21 2008, 09:10 AM~9994526
> *thanks Tito....check your email bro....I sent the pic.....
> *



i did thanks ----looks real good


----------



## Toro

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Feb 21 2008, 12:29 PM~9995577
> *Waz up TORO?
> *


what's up Abel...how's the family???


----------



## Liv4Lacs

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Feb 20 2008, 09:10 PM~9990428
> *  glad you liked it bro...wait till No. 2... :biggrin:  where did you pick it up so we can post it up on here...
> *


My Homie picked it up at Last Minute Custom, Houston TEXAS


----------



## TOPFAN

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Feb 21 2008, 06:39 PM~9998882
> *what's up Abel...how's the family???
> *



:biggrin: Everything's good Bro.....


----------



## BLVD

uffin:


----------



## Toro

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES_@Feb 21 2008, 05:26 PM~9997555
> *hey toro where can i find it out here in socal/sgv :nicoderm:
> *


we have all 3 Kokopellis Smoke Shops carrying them plus Danny D also has em....I'll get some addresses for you bro....


----------



## Toro

> _Originally posted by BLVD_@Feb 22 2008, 09:30 AM~10003523
> *uffin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## exotic rider

I'M ALL OUT TOO HERE IN SACRAMENTO. HOPEFULLY SOON I'LL GET SOME MORE!
KEEP ON THE LOOK OUT FOR THE NEXT ISSUE. COMING SOON!


----------



## BLVD

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Feb 22 2008, 09:14 AM~10003786
> *:biggrin:
> *


^ that's what I was doing yesterday with those pics.... :biggrin:


----------



## CAPTIAN&COKE

LOOKING FOR THE MAG UP IN PASO ROBLES CA IS THERE A PLACE AROUND THERE THAT I CAN FIND ONE


----------



## Toro

> _Originally posted by CAPTIAN&COKE_@Feb 22 2008, 10:33 AM~10003904
> *LOOKING FOR THE MAG UP IN PASO ROBLES CA IS THERE A PLACE AROUND THERE THAT I CAN FIND ONE
> *


if you know of any shops in the area that would want to carry it.....or....pm me your number and I'll call you next thursday on my way to LA and we can meet off the highway...I'll have some with me for the Phoenix show....


----------



## wayne64ss

I would like to subscribe to this... but I have a few questions.


I want to know if ANYONE involved with your magazine was involved with either LAID or TLM? I'm not hating and I don't want to turn this into an anti tlm/laid thread, I just need to know. I'm not wasting cash again.

I'd also like to know where in the Upstate NY area I could find some of them so I can pick one up? I'm in the Albany area.


----------



## rd62rdstr

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@Feb 19 2008, 07:53 AM~9977528
> *Look what i got in the mail. Mag looks great.  :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


Damn, I'm still checking my mailbox.....


----------



## ~TRU~

TORO ILL SEE YOU IN PHOENIX ,NEED TO GET MY SUBSCRIPTION.


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s

when should subscribers expect their first issue?


----------



## BIGTITO64

my boy in in Arizona wants to be a distributer ---shouls i give him your # --toro


----------



## MAKIN MONEY

do we get an issue every 3 months or what ?


----------



## BIGTITO64

:yes:


----------



## gordolw4life

what's up Toro when is the next issue coming out ?


----------



## gordolw4life

:biggrin:


----------



## Sin Sixty

TORO... been checking the mailbox everyday for weeks man. :dunno:


----------



## wayne64ss

> _Originally posted by wayne64ss_@Feb 22 2008, 09:42 AM~10003962
> *I would like to subscribe to this... but I have a few questions.
> I want to know if ANYONE involved with your magazine was involved with either LAID or TLM? I'm not hating and I don't want to turn this into an anti tlm/laid thread, I just need to know. I'm not wasting cash again.
> 
> I'd also like to know where in the Upstate NY area I could find some of them so I can pick one up? I'm in the Albany area.
> *


anybody know??


----------



## BIGTITO64




----------



## Ragtop Ted




----------



## Ragtrey

:wave:


----------



## mattd

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Feb 20 2008, 09:01 AM~9985732
> *what's up Red????
> *


IMPALAS MAGAZINE WILL BE ON LIVE RADIO ON THE BAY AREA'S 96.1 OLDIES STATION 2-23-08 & 2-24-08 9-11 P.M. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BLVD

> _Originally posted by mattd_@Feb 23 2008, 08:32 PM~10014782
> *IMPALAS MAGAZINE WILL BE ON LIVE RADIO ON THE BAY AREA'S 96.1 OLDIES STATION 2-23-08 & 2-24-08 9-11 P.M. :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *



uffin: Beat me to it.... :biggrin:


----------



## exotic rider

> _Originally posted by exotic rider_@Feb 22 2008, 08:30 AM~10003887
> *I'M ALL OUT TOO HERE IN SACRAMENTO. HOPEFULLY SOON I'LL GET SOME MORE!
> KEEP ON THE LOOK OUT FOR THE NEXT ISSUE. COMING SOON!
> *


SCRATCH THAT, I HAVE MORE! CALL ME  :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## higinio11

Just letting every one know!!! If you live in the Sacramento, Roseville area the Roundhouse deli is selling IMPALAS Magazine </span>

*<span style=\'color:red\'>604 church street Roseville CA 95678 * its on the way to Denios farmers market , and it along the railroad yard *SO roll in pick up a mag and some bomb ass grub homies!!!!!!!!!!! *

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## higinio11

*Also thay will be carrying them from now on *

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Toro

> _Originally posted by wayne64ss_@Feb 22 2008, 09:30 PM~10008155
> *anybody know??
> *


I used to shoot for Traditional Lowriding...that was my only inolvement with the magazine...there are no ties with TLM or Laid Magazine....I have shot for everyone from Streetlow, Lowrider, Street Customs, Blvd, and Traditional as a freelancer...the opportunity fell on my lap to start something new and fresh .........so as far as affiliated with Traditional, yes I used to shoot and write for them...and that was the only connection.......

if you have any other questions, feel free to pm me.......


----------



## Toro

> _Originally posted by higinio11_@Feb 24 2008, 12:23 AM~10015775
> *Just letting every one know!!! If you live in the Sacramento, Roseville  area the Roundhouse deli is selling IMPALAS Magazine </span>
> 
> <span style=\'color:red\'>604 church street  Roseville CA 95678   its on the way to Denios farmers market , and it along the railroad yard  SO roll in pick up a mag and some bomb ass grub homies!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


we stopped by there earlier and dammmmnnnnnnn that was BOMB menudo.......


----------



## higinio11

hey toro glad to see that you guys made it safe take care homie 
ginio


----------



## higinio11

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Feb 23 2008, 11:26 PM~10015792
> *we stopped by there earlier and dammmmnnnnnnn that was BOMB menudo.......
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: Saturdays homies


----------



## Toro

> _Originally posted by higinio11_@Feb 24 2008, 12:28 AM~10015799
> *hey toro glad to see that you guys made it safe take care homie
> ginio
> *


thanks for the hospitality homie....I had a blast..... :biggrin:


----------



## Toro

> _Originally posted by gordolw4life_@Feb 22 2008, 08:40 PM~10007777
> *what's up Toro when is the next issue coming out ?
> *


first week of April bro.....


----------



## 84cutty

whats up toro keep up with those bad ass pics u take :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BLVD

uffin:


----------



## Aint no Body!

Whats up Toro just wondering if you are going to be at the Gold Rush Tour this year . Heard a lot of good words about this tour


----------



## frameoffz

*ROUNDHOUSE DELI HAS THE SECOND COVER WITH THE BLUE DUECE ON IT 
:thumbsup: SO COME AND GET THEM WHILE THEY LAST.

WE ARE IN ROSEVILLE AT 604 CHURCH ST. 
MAP QUEST IT. :thumbsup: *


----------



## frameoffz

* 96.1</span> OLDIES SHOW IN THE BAY AREA! MARK AND TORO WILL BE ON FROM 9-11PM TONIGHT PROMOTING THE MAG. SO LISTEN IN ON THEM </span>*


----------



## Ragtop Ted




----------



## 66wita6

HOW BOUT IN SO.CAL?


----------



## exotic rider

TTT


----------



## Toro

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Feb 24 2008, 11:10 AM~10017229
> *Whats up Toro just wondering if you are going to be at the Gold Rush Tour this year . Heard a lot of good words about this tour
> *


Mark and Twotonz are going to be at the Roseville Show....I'll be in San Diego....


----------



## Toro

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Feb 24 2008, 11:10 AM~10017229
> *Whats up Toro just wondering if you are going to be at the Gold Rush Tour this year . Heard a lot of good words about this tour
> *


Mark and Twotonz are going to be at the Roseville Show....I'll be in San Diego....


----------



## drasticbean

:wave: :wave:


----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## BLVD

uffin:


----------



## impalaguy1964

hey toro when will you be in san diego


----------



## NIMSTER64

did all the mags go out the the subscribers?


----------



## Toro

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Feb 25 2008, 09:21 AM~10023777
> *did all the mags go out the the subscribers?
> *


there is a handful of new subscribers (from the last couple weeks) that will be going out today or tomorrow bro......


----------



## 84cutty

WHATS UP TORO SEE U AT THE SHOWS :biggrin:


----------



## Toro

> _Originally posted by 84cutty_@Feb 25 2008, 12:08 PM~10024786
> *WHATS UP TORO SEE U AT THE SHOWS :biggrin:
> *


see you in 2 weeks.....first the AZ show this weekend though.....


----------



## 84cutty

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Feb 25 2008, 11:26 AM~10024952
> *
> see you in 2 weeks.....first the AZ show this weekend though.....
> *


KEEP TAKING THOSE BAD ASS PICS  B SAFE BRO :biggrin:


----------



## Toro

> _Originally posted by 84cutty_@Feb 25 2008, 01:06 PM~10025290
> *KEEP TAKING THOSE BAD ASS PICS  B SAFE BRO :biggrin:
> *


I will....we are a little over half ways in finishing up the 2nd issue....got a couple shoots in AZ and another that I'm waiting on and we are set....


----------



## Aint no Body!

Hey Toro do you think you could repost the subscription form too many pages to go back to thanks.


----------



## Toro

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Feb 25 2008, 01:35 PM~10025567
> *Hey Toro do you think you could repost the subscription form too many pages to go back to thanks.
> *


will do brother....


----------



## Toro

1760 Airline Highway Suite F-113
Hollister, CA 95023









[/quote]


----------



## Toro

:biggrin:


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s

> _Originally posted by C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s_@Feb 22 2008, 10:04 PM~10007559
> *when should subscribers expect their first issue?
> *


?


----------



## Toro

> _Originally posted by C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s_@Feb 25 2008, 05:40 PM~10027473
> *?
> *


most of them should have gotten them by now...we only have a handful that is being sent out today...pm me your name and I'll have Mark check on it....


----------



## redrum702

WHERE CAN I PICK UP A MAGAZINE IN LAS VEGAS


----------



## Ragtop Ted

:biggrin:


----------



## BLVD

> _Originally posted by redrum702_@Feb 25 2008, 06:49 PM~10028510
> *WHERE CAN I PICK UP A MAGAZINE IN LAS VEGAS
> *




Stop by C&L Quality Customs on 4259 Boulder Hwy 702.732.2777, They have the magazine for sale...


----------



## Toro

> _Originally posted by redrum702_@Feb 25 2008, 07:49 PM~10028510
> *WHERE CAN I PICK UP A MAGAZINE IN LAS VEGAS
> *


at C & L Customs......


----------



## TopDogg

I picked up the premier issue at a local car show this weekend. I was truly impressed with the quality of the magazine. The layout, (amount of pictures, ladies and hard paper), make it an exceptional magazine. 
Toro get me a subscription!
 

PEACE


----------



## SJDEUCE

> _Originally posted by TopDogg_@Feb 26 2008, 01:22 PM~10034321
> *I picked up the premier issue at a local car show this weekend. I was truly impressed with the quality of the magazine. The layout, (amount of pictures, ladies and hard paper), make it an exceptional magazine.
> Toro get me a subscription!
> 
> 
> PEACE
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Ragtop Ted

:biggrin:


----------



## exotic rider

TTT uffin:


----------



## Toro

> _Originally posted by TopDogg_@Feb 26 2008, 01:22 PM~10034321
> *I picked up the premier issue at a local car show this weekend. I was truly impressed with the quality of the magazine. The layout, (amount of pictures, ladies and hard paper), make it an exceptional magazine.
> Toro get me a subscription!
> 
> 
> PEACE
> *


thanks bro....I'm glad you liked it....


----------



## Toro

:biggrin:


----------



## EL RAIDER

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Feb 27 2008, 02:15 PM~10043218
> *:biggrin:
> *



otra vez no trabajastes?


----------



## Toro

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Feb 27 2008, 03:28 PM~10043303
> *otra vez no trabajastes?
> *


----------



## Ragtop Ted




----------



## BLVD

uffin:


----------



## infamous62

I SAW YOUR MAGAZINE @ HOMIES HYDRAULICS BUT I STARTED BULL SHITING AND I FORGOT TO GRAB ONE BEFORE I LEFT, DO THEY SELL THEM OR DID THEY JUST HAVE ONE?......I'LL BE BACK IN A FEW WEEKS TO CHECK.....THATS THE ONLY PLACE I'VE SEEN THEM IN SO-CAL


----------



## Ragtrey

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Feb 27 2008, 01:29 PM~10043314
> *
> *


Turn that frown, upside down Bro!! uffin:


----------



## DaddyCaddy's Girl

:wave: :wave:


----------



## ROBERTO G

check my new impala :biggrin:


----------



## DaddyCaddy's Girl

> _Originally posted by impala65_@Feb 27 2008, 09:30 PM~10046146
> *check my new impala  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




sweet!! :thumbsup: i want to get one for my kids!


----------



## bigshod

WUT UP :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## ~TRU~

TORO ILL GET MY SUBSCRIPTION IN PHOENIX BIG DOOG SEE YOU THERE UCE


----------



## Sin Sixty

TORO when do i get my subscription... been running to the mailbox every day and nothing man. :dunno:


----------



## D.R.A.

ARE YOU GOING TO BE SELLING THEM AT THE PHOENIX SHOW, OR IS THERE ANY STORES NEAR MESA,AZ THAT HAS THEM?


----------



## Rollinaround

great mag!!


----------



## Toro

> _Originally posted by D.R.A._@Feb 28 2008, 12:50 PM~10050472
> *ARE YOU GOING TO BE SELLING THEM AT THE PHOENIX SHOW, OR IS THERE ANY STORES NEAR MESA,AZ THAT HAS THEM?
> *


there will be a booth at the AZ show and you will be able to pick up a copy there......stop by and say what's up to my partner Mark....I won't be making the trip due to some medical reasons...but I'll see everyone soon at a later date.....


----------



## BLVD

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Feb 28 2008, 04:11 PM~10052286
> *there will be a booth at the AZ show and you will be able to pick up a copy there......stop by and say what's up to my partner Mark....I won't be making the trip due to some medical reasons...but I'll see everyone soon at a later date.....
> *



Get some damn rest bro! :biggrin:


----------



## Toro

> _Originally posted by BLVD_@Feb 28 2008, 05:30 PM~10052418
> *Get some damn rest bro!  :biggrin:
> *


I will I will........


----------



## BIGTITO64

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Feb 28 2008, 04:11 PM~10052286
> *there will be a booth at the AZ show and you will be able to pick up a copy there......stop by and say what's up to my partner Mark....I won't be making the trip due to some medical reasons...but I'll see everyone soon at a later date.....
> *


i think two of my members from Arizona will be at that show i will have them pic some up from you


----------



## gordolw4life

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Jan 31 2008, 08:34 PM~9836300
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


WHAT'S UP TORO JUST CRUSING BY BIG HOMIE :biggrin:


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63

> _Originally posted by impala65_@Feb 27 2008, 08:30 PM~10046146
> *check my new impala  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


*THATS CLEAN HOMIE...MUCH PROPS ON THE PAINT DOG!!!!!* :biggrin:


----------



## rd62rdstr

Toro, sorry to hear that you will not be making it out. was looking forward to meeting you. I'll be hitting Phoenix Friday evening. 

Is there any way I can pick up a copy at the show? I still have not received mine. 

Sal


----------



## G Style

:wave: SEE YOU IN PHOENIX TORITO


----------



## D.R.A.

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Feb 28 2008, 04:11 PM~10052286
> *there will be a booth at the AZ show and you will be able to pick up a copy there......stop by and say what's up to my partner Mark....I won't be making the trip due to some medical reasons...but I'll see everyone soon at a later date.....
> *


IM GOING TO PICK SOME MAGS UP FOR SURE, I WAS LOOKING FOWARD TO MEETING YOU TO, MY SISTER IS MISS V, ANYWAYS HOPE YOU GET WELL HOMIE


----------



## BIG WHIT 64




----------



## Ragtop Ted




----------



## BLVD

> _Originally posted by DaddyCaddy's Girl_@Feb 27 2008, 08:28 PM~10046114
> *:wave:  :wave:
> *



:wave:


----------



## Toro

> _Originally posted by rd62rdstr_@Feb 28 2008, 11:49 PM~10055514
> *Toro, sorry to hear that you will not be making it out.  was looking forward to meeting you. I'll be hitting Phoenix Friday evening.
> 
> Is there any way I can pick up a copy at the show? I still have not received mine.
> 
> Sal
> *


Hey Sal....talk with Mark at the booth about the subscription, he can take care of it bro.....


----------



## Toro

> _Originally posted by D.R.A._@Feb 29 2008, 01:57 AM~10056321
> *IM GOING TO PICK SOME MAGS UP FOR SURE, I WAS LOOKING FOWARD TO MEETING YOU TO, MY SISTER IS MISS V, ANYWAYS HOPE YOU GET WELL HOMIE
> *


I might be heading down there at the end of the month...tell her I said hello...and sorry that I couldn't make the trip bro...


----------



## 93-96BIGBODY

Dammn thT SHIT LOOKS SICC!!


----------



## Toro

> _Originally posted by 93-96BIGBODY_@Mar 1 2008, 12:53 AM~10063098
> *Dammn thT SHIT LOOKS SICC!!
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## BLVD

uffin:


----------



## Toro

> _Originally posted by BLVD_@Mar 1 2008, 01:30 AM~10063284
> *uffin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## BLVD

:wave: Sup Povi, feeling any better?


----------



## Ragtop Ted

:biggrin:


----------



## dope54

this rag puts those OTHERS to shame


----------



## Toro

> _Originally posted by BLVD_@Mar 1 2008, 02:46 PM~10065519
> *:wave:  Sup Povi, feeling any better?
> *


yeah man....I finished my 3rd round of antibiotics and started a new medicine today for 8 days.....soooooooooooooo....I'll be out and about soon.....just sitting at home....hot tea...and working on issue dos....


----------



## BLVD

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Mar 1 2008, 05:46 PM~10066461
> *yeah man....I finished my 3rd round of antibiotics and started a new medicine today for 8 days.....soooooooooooooo....I'll be out and about soon.....just sitting at home....hot tea...and working on issue dos....
> *



Glad to hear it bro.... uffin:


----------



## Toro

> _Originally posted by BLVD_@Mar 1 2008, 07:32 PM~10066663
> *Glad to hear it bro.... uffin:
> *


don't forget you gotta email me something bro....


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES

Hope all is well big fam!!


----------



## Aint no Body!

> _Originally posted by impala65_@Feb 27 2008, 08:30 PM~10046146
> *check my new impala  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


thats bad ass did you build it?


----------



## Aint no Body!

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Mar 1 2008, 05:46 PM~10066461
> *yeah man....I finished my 3rd round of antibiotics and started a new medicine today for 8 days.....soooooooooooooo....I'll be out and about soon.....just sitting at home....hot tea...and working on issue dos....
> *


hope you get better soon see you in Salinas


----------



## jojo67

It looks cool, but were could you get them in the palm springs area???? :dunno:


----------



## BLVD

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Mar 1 2008, 08:58 PM~10067621
> *don't forget you gotta email me something bro....
> *



Just sent it out to you bro, hopefully everything else is cool :biggrin: 

Have a good sunday uce....


----------



## bigstew22

I called and placed my order last week .....cant wait until i get mine in the mail !!!


----------



## Toro

> _Originally posted by bigstew22_@Mar 2 2008, 10:05 AM~10069749
> *I called and placed my order last week .....cant wait until i get mine in the mail !!!
> *


----------



## Toro

Mark and I just want to say thank you to everyone that stopped by the Impalas Magazine booth in Phoenix this weekend......hope you guys liked the magazine...got lots of good feedback..... :biggrin:


----------



## BLVD

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Mar 3 2008, 03:01 AM~10075224
> *Mark and I just want to say thank you to everyone that stopped by the Impalas Magazine booth in Phoenix this weekend......hope you guys liked the magazine...got lots of good feedback..... :biggrin:
> *



uffin:


----------



## Toro

> _Originally posted by BLVD_@Mar 3 2008, 04:43 AM~10075268
> *uffin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Ragtop Ted

:biggrin:


----------



## rd62rdstr

Good show, had a great time. It was nice talking to Mark, Richard and Carlos. Please check on my subscription for me. Thanks! Sal


----------



## Toro

:biggrin:


----------



## Toro

:biggrin:


----------



## impalaguy1964

HOPE TO SEE YOU IN SAN DIEGO


----------



## Toro

> _Originally posted by impalaguy1964_@Mar 3 2008, 07:56 PM~10080290
> *HOPE TO SEE YOU IN SAN DIEGO
> *


I should be there for the Chicano Park show bro.....


----------



## drasticbean

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Toro

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@Mar 3 2008, 09:41 PM~10081296
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


whaaaaaaaaaaaaaaat's up Bean????


----------



## DaddyCaddy's Girl

> _Originally posted by BLVD_@Feb 29 2008, 06:37 PM~10060714
> *:wave:
> *



missed you at the show!! i went by the booth and you werent there i know you were out taking bootie shots! lol


----------



## Toro

> _Originally posted by DaddyCaddy's Girl_@Mar 3 2008, 10:39 PM~10081911
> *missed you at the show!! i went by the booth and you werent there i know you were out taking bootie shots! lol
> 
> *


neither Blvd nor I went to the show.....


----------



## BLVD

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Mar 3 2008, 09:43 PM~10081963
> *neither Blvd nor I went to the show.....
> *



Yeah we missed out  

But the show season's just starting :biggrin:


----------



## Toro

> _Originally posted by BLVD_@Mar 3 2008, 10:49 PM~10082026
> *Yeah we missed out
> 
> But the show season's just starting  :biggrin:
> *


gotta use my time for the 2nd issue...  .....it was the first time in 5 years that I missed the AZ show.....won't be missing out on San Berdoo.... :biggrin:


----------



## BLVD

It's all good uffin: 

How you feeling bro?


----------



## DaddyCaddy's Girl

> _Originally posted by BLVD_@Mar 3 2008, 10:49 PM~10082026
> *Yeah we missed out
> 
> But the show season's just starting  :biggrin:
> *



orly?? we almost missed it to but we said fuck it and drove out got there sunday morning at 10 :biggrin: well see u guys in denver!


----------



## BLVD

> _Originally posted by DaddyCaddy's Girl_@Mar 3 2008, 09:59 PM~10082137
> *orly?? we almost missed it to but we said fuck it and drove out got there sunday morning at 10  :biggrin:  well see u guys in denver!
> *



You guys take the truck? Oh for sure, you know we'll have a good time out here in june :biggrin:


----------



## Toro

> _Originally posted by BLVD_@Mar 3 2008, 10:56 PM~10082110
> *It's all good  uffin:
> 
> How you feeling bro?
> *


waaaaaaaaaaaaay better than last week........


----------



## Toro

> _Originally posted by BLVD_@Mar 3 2008, 11:02 PM~10082178
> *You guys take the truck? Oh for sure, you know we'll have a good time out here in june  :biggrin:
> *


yup yup........we will be there......most likely friday through monday that weekend...


----------



## DaddyCaddy's Girl

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Mar 3 2008, 11:04 PM~10082208
> *yup yup........we will be there......most likely friday through monday that weekend...
> *



congrats! the mag is a hit!!


----------



## BLVD

> _Originally posted by Toro+Mar 3 2008, 10:03 PM~10082197-->
> 
> 
> 
> waaaaaaaaaaaaay better than last week........
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-DaddyCaddy's Girl_@Mar 3 2008, 10:12 PM~10082255
> *
> cool we'll have to party!
> *



uffin:


----------



## Toro

> _Originally posted by BLVD_@Mar 3 2008, 11:14 PM~10082288
> *uffin:
> *


did I hear Party????? :0


----------



## Toro

> _Originally posted by DaddyCaddy's Girl_@Mar 3 2008, 11:12 PM~10082255
> *congrats! the mag is a hit!!
> *


so you liked it???? right on......


----------



## BLVD

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Mar 3 2008, 10:22 PM~10082360
> *
> did I hear Party?????  :0
> *



You know how we do it in the parking lot, then it's the Holiday Inn!!! :biggrin:


----------



## BLVD

....Oh yeah, and PT's till the early morning hours :biggrin:


----------



## Toro

> _Originally posted by BLVD_@Mar 3 2008, 11:30 PM~10082441
> *....Oh yeah, and PT's till the early morning hours  :biggrin:
> *


as long as there is some good menudo in the am...


----------



## BLVD

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Mar 3 2008, 10:33 PM~10082470
> *as long as there is some good menudo in the am...
> *



Haha, we barely made it to the show on time last year, had to settle for a turkey leg at the coliseum :biggrin:


----------



## exotic rider

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Mar 3 2008, 08:54 PM~10082086
> *gotta use my time for the 2nd issue...  .....it was the first time in 5 years that I missed the AZ show.....won't be missing out on San Berdoo.... :biggrin:
> *


NO TEQUILA FOR YOU! SAN BERN.... :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Toro

:0


> _Originally posted by exotic rider_@Mar 4 2008, 08:23 AM~10084279
> *NO TEQUILA FOR YOU! SAN BERN.... :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


its not the tequila I can't have.... :0


----------



## Toro




----------



## Ragtop Ted

:0 :0


----------



## Nasty

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Mar 4 2008, 09:34 AM~10085400
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


YUMil


----------



## BLVD

> _Originally posted by Nasty_@Mar 4 2008, 07:53 PM~10089778
> *YUMil
> *


Haha.....that's right! 

What up Steve?


----------



## Toro

> _Originally posted by BLVD_@Mar 4 2008, 09:03 PM~10089888
> *Haha.....that's right!
> 
> What up Steve?
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## G Style

:wave:


----------



## Toro

> _Originally posted by G Style_@Mar 4 2008, 09:09 PM~10089939
> *:wave:
> *


what's up G???? how was AZ?????


----------



## BLVD

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Mar 4 2008, 08:09 PM~10089938
> *:biggrin:
> *



What's up bro, you get my message? I'll send that back out to you tomorrow...


----------



## Toro

> _Originally posted by BLVD_@Mar 4 2008, 09:38 PM~10090223
> *What's up bro, you get my message? I'll send that back out to you tomorrow...
> *


I got it brother.....thanks a million...... :biggrin:


----------



## mxcn_roc

Just a few from this weekend.


----------



## BLVD

> _Originally posted by mxcn_roc_@Mar 4 2008, 09:07 PM~10090505
> *Just a few from this weekend.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



uffin: 

Beautiful shots Los...


----------



## Sin Sixty

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Mar 4 2008, 09:34 AM~10085400
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


dude I'm tripping... how long does it take to get the mag. Been weeks man.


----------



## Aint no Body!

> _Originally posted by mxcn_roc_@Mar 4 2008, 09:07 PM~10090505
> *Just a few from this weekend.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Beautiful women and cars hope to see more of them in the magazine! :biggrin:


----------



## baghdady

Hey TORO maybe someday I can make it in this mag :biggrin: Just a dream


----------



## Toro

> _Originally posted by Impalacracker_@Mar 5 2008, 12:19 AM~10091869
> *dude I'm tripping...  how long does it take to get the mag.  Been weeks man.
> *


pm me your info bro so I can have my partner verify it and see what the hold up is.....


----------



## Nasty

> _Originally posted by BLVD_@Mar 4 2008, 07:03 PM~10089888
> *Haha.....that's right!
> 
> What up Steve?
> *


chillin brotha man


----------



## BLVD

uffin:


----------



## 64Rag

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Mar 4 2008, 09:34 AM~10085400
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Man, can I see somemore pics with that girl and that black 64 rag. :biggrin:


----------



## Toro

> _Originally posted by 64Rag_@Mar 5 2008, 06:45 PM~10097727
> *Man, can I see somemore pics with that girl and that black 64 rag. :biggrin:
> *


I wonder who's black drop top that is...hehehehehe


----------



## Sin Sixty

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Mar 5 2008, 07:55 AM~10093715
> *pm me your info bro so I can have my partner verify it and see what the hold up is.....
> *


THANKS... PM sent


----------



## Ragtop Ted

:0 :0


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s

:biggrin:


----------



## Ragtrey

Buena.


----------



## mattd

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Mar 5 2008, 07:02 PM~10098618
> *I wonder who's black drop top that is...hehehehehe
> *


Thats my pisa homie. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## bigstew22

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Mar 3 2008, 03:01 AM~10075224
> *Mark and I just want to say thank you to everyone that stopped by the Impalas Magazine booth in Phoenix this weekend......hope you guys liked the magazine...got lots of good feedback..... :biggrin:
> *


 I see a Impala magazine tour/launch party in the very near future . Im thinking you need to kick it off right here in the Dallas, Ft worth area potna !!!!


----------



## Toro

> _Originally posted by bigstew22_@Mar 6 2008, 08:46 AM~10102825
> *I see a Impala magazine tour/launch party  in the very near future . Im thinking you need to kick it off right here in  the Dallas, Ft worth area potna !!!!
> *


we should be heading out to Tejas a couple times this year brother......we'll just have to make it a party EVERY time we go


----------



## Toro

> _Originally posted by mattd_@Mar 5 2008, 11:12 PM~10100606
> *Thats my pisa homie. :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


what's up Matt...how's the family????


----------



## Nasty

TTT


----------



## Toro

> _Originally posted by Nasty_@Mar 6 2008, 05:03 PM~10106642
> *TTT
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## GarciaJ100

~~~~ MAJESTICS CHICAGO CAR CLUB~~~~
* WHEN >SATURDAY AUGUST 30TH
* LOCATION >CICERO AND FOSTER WOODS
* TIME >FROM SUNRISE TO SUNSET
~~FLYERS TO COME SOON~~


----------



## Nasty

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Mar 6 2008, 05:36 PM~10107834
> *:biggrin:
> *


whats up Povi?? are you ready to have some fun next weekend?


----------



## BIGTITO64




----------



## Toro

> _Originally posted by Nasty_@Mar 6 2008, 09:14 PM~10108806
> *whats up Povi?? are you ready to have some fun next weekend?
> *


you know it....BBQ, Too Short, and the car show....


----------



## Nasty

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Mar 7 2008, 08:13 AM~10112084
> *you know it....BBQ, Too Short, and the car show....
> *


its gonna be a sick ass weekend ill tell u that brotha


----------



## Impalas_Car_Club

Big Jess - I am writing this note to let you know that the letter I posted on Lay It Low has no intention on slandering your magazine or your character. I was just setting the record straight for those that were inquiring about the connection between Impalas Car Club and Impalas Magazine. I think the magazine is very well put together and your photos are very nicely taken. I hope the magazine lasts for a long time so just keep it real.

Thanks for your time and support
Robby
Founder - Impalas Car Club


----------



## jenns64chevy

Straight up I was getting hit up _*everywhere *_(shows, events, the mexican heritage plaza (WTF??), BBQs, LIL, email, myspace) about the magazine and it's not the club's project, unfortunately it's a very WIDELY spread assumption, good to see things get set straight.

Nice pics Jess - affiliation or not you are doing a great job


----------



## mattd

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Mar 6 2008, 08:50 AM~10103204
> *what's up Matt...how's the family????
> *


Was up Jessie, the fam is doing good. Keep up the good work, things will pay off in the end. Tell Mark I said was up. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Toro

> _Originally posted by Impalas_Car_Club_@Mar 7 2008, 01:57 PM~10113795
> *Big Jess - I am writing this note to let you know that the letter I posted on Lay It Low has no intention on slandering your magazine or your character. I was just setting the record straight for those that were inquiring about the connection between Impalas Car Club and Impalas Magazine. I think the magazine is very well put together and your photos are very nicely taken.  I hope the magazine lasts for a long time so just keep it real.
> 
> Thanks for your time and support
> Robby
> Founder - Impalas Car Club
> *


thanks for making it clear Rob.....just to set the records straight, there is no association between the magazine and the club...but we are all in it for the same reason...to bring the lifestyle up and show the world what its about....we all have different ways of showing the world and well, mine is through writing and photography...if you ever need help with anything, you know I'm there brother...


----------



## Toro

> _Originally posted by jenns64chevy_@Mar 7 2008, 02:09 PM~10113895
> *
> 
> Straight up I was getting hit up everywhere (shows, events, the mexican heritage plaza (WTF??), BBQs, LIL, email, myspace) about the magazine and it's not the club's project, unfortunately it's a very WIDELY spread assumption, good to see things get set straight.
> 
> Nice pics Jess - affiliation or not you are doing a great job
> *


sup Jen....thanks for making it clear.....now we can get back to the topic at hand...Impalas Magazine....see you at the shows....


----------



## Toro

:biggrin:


----------



## Toro

:biggrin:


----------



## Ragtop Ted




----------



## blvdsixty

ttt  what up fam....??


----------



## BLVD

> _Originally posted by blvdsixty_@Mar 9 2008, 12:19 AM~10124916
> *ttt   what up fam....??
> *



What's up, sorry to hear about your cousin bro. I know it's hard, but try to keep your head up and just spend as much time with her as you possibly can...


----------



## Oldtimer

Are there any locations in NYC that carry the magazine in store?


----------



## Ragtop Ted

:biggrin:


----------



## BLVD

uffin:


----------



## 3wishz

THANKS .........JESSE FOR DOING THE PHOOT SHOOT................


----------



## DaddyCaddy's Girl

> _Originally posted by BLVD_@Mar 10 2008, 05:46 AM~10132021
> *uffin:
> *



i want a photoshoot!!  :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Nasty

:biggrin:


----------



## BLVD

> _Originally posted by DaddyCaddy's Girl_@Mar 10 2008, 09:31 AM~10133015
> *i want a photoshoot!!  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Pues don't sell the 62 :biggrin:


----------



## BLVD

> _Originally posted by Nasty_@Mar 10 2008, 09:33 AM~10133032
> *:biggrin:
> *



:wave:


----------



## DaddyCaddy's Girl

> _Originally posted by BLVD_@Mar 10 2008, 11:32 AM~10133432
> *Pues don't sell the 62  :biggrin:
> *



i know! we were checking it out yesterday its not too bad i dont think it'll take much to get it ready it just has to get put together but theres talk of a color change :biggrin:


----------



## Toro

> _Originally posted by 3wishz_@Mar 10 2008, 10:01 AM~10132843
> *THANKS .........JESSE FOR DOING THE PHOOT SHOOT................
> *


I had a good time...pics came out nice bro......  ....I wanted to thank you, Ralph, and the rest of the guys for making time and giving me the opportunity to shoot the car...


----------



## Toro

> _Originally posted by BLVD_@Mar 10 2008, 11:32 AM~10133432
> *Pues don't sell the 62  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 don't do it..don't do it....don't sell it..... :biggrin:


----------



## Nasty

> _Originally posted by BLVD_@Mar 10 2008, 09:33 AM~10133436
> *:wave:
> *


Whats up, Happy Monday Impalas Mag Fam


----------



## DaddyCaddy's Girl

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Mar 10 2008, 11:57 AM~10133578
> *:0  don't do it..don't do it....don't sell it..... :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Toro

> _Originally posted by Nasty_@Mar 10 2008, 12:24 PM~10133756
> *Whats up, Happy Monday Impalas Mag Fam
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Toro

:biggrin:


----------



## BLVD

uffin:


----------



## Ragtop Ted




----------



## BIG CHANO

TTT for the homies!!!


----------



## Toro

> _Originally posted by BIG CHANO_@Mar 10 2008, 05:32 PM~10135885
> *TTT for the homies!!!
> *


What's up big homie...you gonna make it to the San Bernardino show?


----------



## Toro

1760 Airline Highway Suite F-113
Hollister, CA 95023









[/quote]


----------



## exotic rider




----------



## Toro

> _Originally posted by exotic rider_@Mar 11 2008, 09:20 AM~10141523
> *
> *


sup brother ................


----------



## exotic rider

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Mar 11 2008, 07:21 AM~10141528
> *sup brother ................
> *


STILL BACK & FORTH TO THE HOSPITAL! :angel:


----------



## DROPTOP4

whats up Toro, just passing by to say hi. :wave:


----------



## EL RAIDER

> _Originally posted by exotic rider_@Mar 11 2008, 12:57 PM~10143199
> *STILL BACK & FORTH TO THE HOSPITAL! :angel:
> *


----------



## VEGAS BLVD™

:nicoderm:


----------



## Toro

> _Originally posted by exotic rider_@Mar 11 2008, 01:57 PM~10143199
> *STILL BACK & FORTH TO THE HOSPITAL! :angel:
> *


our prayers are with you and your family bro....keep your head up and be there for moms as much as you can.....call me if you need to talk...you got the number...


----------



## Toro

> _Originally posted by DROPTOP4_@Mar 11 2008, 02:40 PM~10143491
> *whats up Toro, just passing by to say hi. :wave:
> *


what's up Ralph...damn...I missed the chicken and Tri-tip...THAT won't happen again...hehehhehe


----------



## BIG CHANO

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Mar 10 2008, 06:34 PM~10136873
> *What's up big homie...you gonna make it to the San Bernardino show?
> *


IM GOING TO TRY!!!!


----------



## exotic rider

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Mar 11 2008, 04:25 PM~10144571
> *our prayers are with you and your family bro....keep your head up and be there for moms as much as you can.....call me if you need to talk...you got the number...
> *


THANK YOU & MARK FOR BEING THERE BRO! 
"IMPALAS MAGAZINE" THIS IS ONLY THE BEGINNING!
IT ONLY GETS BETTER!


----------



## BLVD

uffin:


----------



## Toro

> _Originally posted by exotic rider_@Mar 11 2008, 09:20 PM~10146713
> *THANK YOU & MARK FOR BEING THERE BRO!
> "IMPALAS MAGAZINE" THIS IS ONLY THE BEGINNING!
> IT ONLY GETS BETTER!
> 
> *


----------



## Nasty

> _Originally posted by exotic rider_@Mar 11 2008, 11:57 AM~10143199
> *STILL BACK & FORTH TO THE HOSPITAL! :angel:
> *


Damn im nto sure what happend but i hope everything is alright bro.. if you need anything just holla


----------



## Toro

issue No. 2 is coming along nicely......should be in stores the first week of April


----------



## BLVD

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Mar 12 2008, 05:00 PM~10153612
> *issue No. 2 is coming along nicely......should be in stores the first week of April
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## Toro

> _Originally posted by BLVD_@Mar 12 2008, 06:21 PM~10153769
> *:biggrin:
> *


then we can celebrate...woooooooooooo woooooooooooooo....


----------



## DREAM ON

:biggrin:


----------



## Toro

> _Originally posted by hopemwear_@Mar 12 2008, 06:47 PM~10153938
> *:biggrin:
> *


what's up hopemwear?????


----------



## DREAM ON

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Mar 12 2008, 05:50 PM~10153961
> *what's up hopemwear?????
> *


 you miss out arizona!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Toro

> _Originally posted by hopemwear_@Mar 12 2008, 06:51 PM~10153968
> *you miss out arizona!!!!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


I know bro...pero tu sabes...I never stop.....this time the doctor didn't let me go...I had to put my health first......but you better be ready for this year....you gonna be in San Bernardino???? if you are, I'll see you there bro....


----------



## DREAM ON

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Mar 12 2008, 05:55 PM~10153994
> *I know bro...pero tu sabes...I never stop.....this time the doctor didn't let me go...I had to put my health first......but you better be ready for this year....you gonna be in San Bernardino???? if you are, I'll see you there bro....
> *



YEAP I WILL SEE YOU THERE BRO!!!!!! YOU KNOW HEALTH COMES FIRST!!!!


----------



## Toro

> _Originally posted by hopemwear_@Mar 12 2008, 06:56 PM~10154001
> *YEAP I WILL SEE YOU THERE BRO!!!!!! YOU KNOW HEALTH COMES FIRST!!!!
> *


saludame a todos.......


----------



## Toro

> _Originally posted by hopemwear_@Mar 12 2008, 06:51 PM~10153968
> *you miss out arizona!!!!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


did you get a chance to see the magazine yet????


----------



## DREAM ON

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Mar 12 2008, 06:03 PM~10154055
> *did you get a chance to see the magazine yet????
> *




ALLLLLLLLLL YES I DID AND ITS ALL WORHT BUYING!!!!

MAN WHAT GREAT SHOT'S!!!! :worship:


----------



## DREAM ON

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Mar 12 2008, 06:02 PM~10154049
> *saludame a todos.......
> *




YES I WILL DO TORO!!!! KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK!!!!


----------



## Toro

> _Originally posted by hopemwear_@Mar 12 2008, 07:06 PM~10154078
> *ALLLLLLLLLL YES I DID AND ITS ALL WORHT BUYING!!!!
> 
> MAN WHAT GREAT SHOT'S!!!! :worship:
> *


----------



## bigstew22

Please check on my magazine bro I know you all were busy with the show and all but its time to start filling in those orders


----------



## Toro

> _Originally posted by bigstew22_@Mar 12 2008, 08:34 PM~10154905
> *Please check on my magazine bro I know you all were busy with the show and all but its time to start filling in those orders
> *


pm me your info bro....I know we got some that went out this week....


----------



## frameoffz

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Mar 12 2008, 05:00 PM~10153612
> *issue No. 2 is coming along nicely......should be in stores the first week of April
> *


:yes:  ANY SNEEK PEEKS  :yes: 
:nicoderm: :nicoderm:


----------



## Toro

> _Originally posted by frameoffz_@Mar 12 2008, 11:08 PM~10156604
> *:yes:   ANY SNEEK PEEKS  :yes:
> :nicoderm:  :nicoderm:
> *


I just got the draft of one of the covers...but don't want to put it up till its done...gotta say it looks bad ass......maybe it will be on my avatar soon...heheheh...how's it going bro...you coming to Salinas on sunday?


----------



## mattd

> _Originally posted by frameoffz_@Mar 12 2008, 10:08 PM~10156604
> *:yes:   ANY SNEEK PEEKS  :yes:
> :nicoderm:  :nicoderm:
> *


was up Jess. :wave:


----------



## frameoffz

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Mar 12 2008, 10:09 PM~10156612
> *I just got the draft of one of the covers...but don't want to put it up till its done...gotta say it looks bad ass......maybe it will be on my avatar soon...heheheh...how's it going bro...you coming to Salinas on sunday?
> *


I MIGHT! GONNA SEE IF HOMBOY DAVID IS GOING STILL, I MIGHT JUMP IN WITH HIM


----------



## SEANZILLA

WAZ UP TORO


----------



## Toro

> _Originally posted by mattd_@Mar 12 2008, 11:16 PM~10156679
> *was up Jess.  :wave:
> *


what's up Matt......how's that clean 58 you got?????


----------



## Toro

> _Originally posted by SEANZILLA_@Mar 13 2008, 12:09 AM~10157045
> *WAZ UP TORO
> *


what's up Sean????? see you guys in a couple weeks....


----------



## Nasty

top of the morning to ya


----------



## BLVD

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Mar 12 2008, 10:09 PM~10156612
> *I just got the draft of one of the covers...but don't want to put it up till its done...gotta say it looks bad ass......maybe it will be on my avatar soon...heheheh...how's it going bro...you coming to Salinas on sunday?
> *


 :biggrin: 

Morning Family...


----------



## Toro

Buenos dias gente.......


----------



## cool runnings

HAFA ADAI TO THE HOMIES - for those that don't know what HAFA ADAI means...it's "hello or wassup" in CHAMORRO language (GUAM)


----------



## Toro

> _Originally posted by cool runnings_@Mar 13 2008, 09:19 AM~10158446
> * HAFA ADAI TO THE HOMIES - for those that don't know what HAFA ADAI means...it's "hello or wassup" in CHAMORRO language (GUAM)
> *


whaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaat's up big homie....you gonna make it to Salinas  this weekend????? let me know bro.....


----------



## cool runnings

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Mar 13 2008, 08:22 AM~10158465
> *whaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaat's up big homie....you gonna make it to Salinas    this weekend????? let me know bro.....
> *


  i'm going to try to, it's kind of far for me. if i do, i'll let you know and we can hook up


----------



## exotic rider

> _Originally posted by Nasty_@Mar 12 2008, 08:31 AM~10150357
> *Damn im nto sure what happend but i hope everything is alright bro.. if you need anything just holla
> *


I'M SORRY TO SAY TODAY, MY MOTHER HAS PASSED AWAY! I WOULD LIKE TO THANK EVERYONE FOR THEIR PRAYERS. "MAY SHE REST IN PEACE" :angel: I LOVE YOU MOM & ALWAYS WILL! :angel:


----------



## BLVD

> _Originally posted by exotic rider_@Mar 13 2008, 12:14 PM~10159863
> *I'M SORRY TO SAY TODAY, MY MOTHER HAS PASSED AWAY! I WOULD LIKE TO THANK EVERYONE FOR THEIR PRAYERS. "MAY SHE REST IN PEACE" :angel: I LOVE YOU MOM & ALWAYS WILL! :angel:
> *



Sorry to hear that bro. Keep your head up...


*May She Rest In Peace* :angel:


----------



## exotic rider

> _Originally posted by BLVD_@Mar 13 2008, 12:26 PM~10159957
> *Sorry to hear that bro. Keep your head up...
> May She Rest In Peace  :angel:
> *


THANK YOU!


----------



## Ragtrey

> _Originally posted by exotic rider_@Mar 13 2008, 11:14 AM~10159863
> *I'M SORRY TO SAY TODAY, MY MOTHER HAS PASSED AWAY! I WOULD LIKE TO THANK EVERYONE FOR THEIR PRAYERS. "MAY SHE REST IN PEACE" :angel: I LOVE YOU MOM & ALWAYS WILL! :angel:
> *


You have my sympathy bro, very sorry to hear about your moms passing.


----------



## MAJESTICSLIFE63

WAZ UP TORO


----------



## BIG CHANO




----------



## Toro

> _Originally posted by exotic rider_@Mar 13 2008, 01:14 PM~10159863
> *I'M SORRY TO SAY TODAY, MY MOTHER HAS PASSED AWAY! I WOULD LIKE TO THANK EVERYONE FOR THEIR PRAYERS. "MAY SHE REST IN PEACE" :angel: I LOVE YOU MOM & ALWAYS WILL! :angel:
> *


I'm sorry to hear that bro...I know what you are going through, I lost both my mom and dad to cancer 6 years ago....keep your head up and remember the good times, you know that is what she'd want.....


----------



## mattd

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Mar 13 2008, 08:08 AM~10158368
> *what's up Matt......how's that clean 58 you got?????
> *


Wrong Matt, But the 58 most likely in the same spot. :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## mattd

> _Originally posted by BLVD_@Mar 13 2008, 12:26 PM~10159957
> *Sorry to hear that bro. Keep your head up...
> May She Rest In Peace  :angel:
> *


x2


----------



## Toro

> _Originally posted by mattd_@Mar 13 2008, 06:34 PM~10162063
> *Wrong Matt,  But the 58 most likely in the same spot. :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


it's all good......so how's everything...you coming to Salinas for the show on sunday?


----------



## LA_Rollerz

I HOPE U'RE FEELING BETTER BRO (TORO) U MISSED A GOOD SHOW


----------



## exotic rider

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Mar 13 2008, 05:29 PM~10162023
> *I'm sorry to hear that bro...I know what you are going through, I lost both my mom and dad to cancer 6 years ago....keep your head up and remember the good times, you know that is what she'd want.....
> *


I KNOW THAT'S WHAT SHE'D WANT!SHE'S IN A BETTER PLACE.. I'M O.K. WITH IT NOW. :angel: THANK YOU THOUGH BRO!


----------



## Twotonz

> _Originally posted by exotic rider_@Mar 13 2008, 11:14 AM~10159863
> *I'M SORRY TO SAY TODAY, MY MOTHER HAS PASSED AWAY! I WOULD LIKE TO THANK EVERYONE FOR THEIR PRAYERS. "MAY SHE REST IN PEACE" :angel: I LOVE YOU MOM & ALWAYS WILL! :angel:
> *


sorry to hear that...may she rest in peace


----------



## 4pumpedTLon20s

toro anyone selling impalas mag in modesto.


----------



## Aint no Body!

Whats up Toro see you this weekend in Salinas


----------



## Nasty

> _Originally posted by exotic rider_@Mar 13 2008, 11:14 AM~10159863
> *I'M SORRY TO SAY TODAY, MY MOTHER HAS PASSED AWAY! I WOULD LIKE TO THANK EVERYONE FOR THEIR PRAYERS. "MAY SHE REST IN PEACE" :angel: I LOVE YOU MOM & ALWAYS WILL! :angel:
> *


Oh my god! im sorry sorry to hear that bro.. Thats horrible news..

She will continue to be in my thoughts and prayers as she makes her way to heaven. Again if you need anything you just let me know.

May she Rest In Peace


----------



## Toro

> _Originally posted by 4pumpedTLon20s_@Mar 13 2008, 10:39 PM~10164034
> *toro anyone selling impalas mag in modesto.
> *


not in Modesto....you wanna carry some in your shop??? let me know bro...pm me....see you in Salinas....


----------



## Toro

:biggrin:


----------



## BLVD

:wave:


----------



## Toro

> _Originally posted by BLVD_@Mar 14 2008, 05:50 PM~10170130
> *:wave:
> *


----------



## exotic rider

> _Originally posted by Nasty_@Mar 14 2008, 08:31 AM~10166417
> *Oh my god! im sorry sorry to hear that bro.. Thats horrible news..
> 
> She will continue to be in my thoughts and prayers as she makes her way to heaven. Again if you need anything you just let me know.
> 
> May she Rest In Peace
> *


THANK YOU STEVIE.. I'M O.K. WITH IT NOW!


----------



## POPEYE_NWK

bring a mag to the salinas show for me bro?


----------



## SEANZILLA




----------



## Toro

> _Originally posted by POPEYE_NWK_@Mar 14 2008, 09:40 PM~10171662
> *bring a mag to the salinas show for me bro?
> *


sup Popeye


----------



## exotic rider

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Mar 14 2008, 04:51 PM~10170136
> *
> *


WHAT'S UP POVI?


----------



## Toro

> _Originally posted by exotic rider_@Mar 15 2008, 12:30 AM~10172773
> *WHAT'S UP POVI?
> 
> *


working on the second issue bro...how you doing??? keep your head up bro...and remember the good times......Impalas Magazine sends their love to you and your family Carl.....let us know if you or your family needs anything brother.....


----------



## andrewlister

hey toro, finally got the first issue.
Got my LA peeps to send me my subscription issue here in france...........nice work.
Lovin it.

IMPALAS - nothing like em!

Keep it up bro, good luck. What other lowrider mags have you been involved with? Love the photos and the paper stock. Respect


----------



## Toro

> _Originally posted by andrewlister_@Mar 15 2008, 08:49 AM~10174026
> *hey toro, finally got the first issue.
> Got my LA peeps to send me my subscription issue here in france...........nice work.
> Lovin it.
> 
> IMPALAS - nothing like em!
> 
> Keep it up bro, good luck.  What other lowrider mags have you been involved with?  Love the photos and the paper stock.  Respect
> *


I glad you like it Andew...hmmmm can I saw we've gone international now??? heheheheheh......  ......

I've shot for, well, most of the mags that have been or are out there right now....I shot for Streetlow, Lowrider, Blvd, Traditional, LoCompany, and Street Customs...thanks on the props of the photos.....wait till you see issue No. 2..... :biggrin:


----------



## kandylac

Toro , where con I get a copy of Impalas, in Fontana ,Ca. :dunno:


----------



## el amo

:nicoderm: :nicoderm: :nicoderm:


----------



## Ragtop Ted

:biggrin:


----------



## A TODA MADRE

> _Originally posted by el amo_@Mar 15 2008, 05:12 PM~10176769
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :nicoderm:  :nicoderm:  :nicoderm:
> *


----------



## Toro

> _Originally posted by ogbrkboy_@Mar 15 2008, 08:29 PM~10177131
> *
> *


wait til you see his new toy.....


----------



## Toro

> _Originally posted by ogbrkboy_@Mar 15 2008, 08:29 PM~10177131
> *
> *


wait til you see his new toy.....


----------



## el amo

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Mar 15 2008, 09:27 PM~10177413
> *wait til you see his new toy.....
> *


 :biggrin: :wave:


----------



## Guam707

> _Originally posted by cool runnings_@Mar 13 2008, 08:19 AM~10158446
> * HAFA ADAI TO THE HOMIES - for those that don't know what HAFA ADAI means...it's "hello or wassup" in CHAMORRO language (GUAM)
> *


HAFA!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ragtop Ted




----------



## bigstew22

I just got my first issues and I must say the cars and ladies were all tastefully shot and pages put together extremely well toro . It was well worth the wait now send me issues #2 Immediatley !!!!!!!


----------



## andrewlister

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Mar 15 2008, 10:51 AM~10174829
> *I glad you like it Andew...hmmmm can I saw we've gone international now??? heheheheheh......  ......
> 
> I've shot for, well, most of the mags that have been or are out there right now....I shot for Streetlow, Lowrider, Blvd, Traditional, LoCompany, and Street Customs...thanks on the props of the photos.....wait till you see issue No. 2..... :biggrin:
> *



you can definitely say you are international if you offer an international subscription bro (thats where im at normally) I gotta get my LA peeps to send it where Im at. Cant complain tho..chur!

gotta say, one of my favourite lowrider magazine things is the way BLVD used to do full 2 page spreads of the car front and 2 page spread of the back.......awesome. You probably can't do that seeing its been done, but keep up the detail photography man, its great.


----------



## Toro

:biggrin:


----------



## BLVD

uffin:


----------



## H8R PROOF

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Mar 15 2008, 10:51 AM~10174829
> *I glad you like it Andew...hmmmm can I saw we've gone international now??? heheheheheh......  ......
> 
> I've shot for, well, most of the mags that have been or are out there right now....I shot for Streetlow, Lowrider, Blvd, Traditional, LoCompany, and Street Customs...thanks on the props of the photos.....wait till you see issue No. 2..... :biggrin:
> *


 :0 WHATS HAPPENIN ANDREW???????TORO,WHEN CAN WE EXPECT ISSUE #2 BRO..DONT WANT 2 MISS OUT ON IT,MAYBE I SHOULD JUST SUBSCRIBE :biggrin: ...BY THE WAY ISSUE#1..TOP NOTCH


----------



## Toro

> _Originally posted by H8R PROOF_@Mar 17 2008, 05:38 PM~10190458
> *:0 WHATS HAPPENIN ANDREW???????TORO,WHEN CAN WE EXPECT ISSUE #2 BRO..DONT WANT 2 MISS OUT ON IT,MAYBE I SHOULD JUST SUBSCRIBE :biggrin: ...BY THE WAY ISSUE#1..TOP NOTCH
> *


issue 2 should be out in stores early April....


----------



## EL RAIDER

> _Originally posted by BLVD_@Mar 17 2008, 12:17 PM~10188352
> *uffin:
> *




thanks 4 taken those pics :biggrin: email them 2 me please I forgot my camera :angry:


----------



## spinner

I'm looking for a subscription from australia. can you hook me up?


----------



## spinner

pm me if you can help!


----------



## johnnie65

HEY TORO, IT WAS KOOL SEEING YOU AGAIN, LET ME KNOW WHATS UP WITH THE SHOOT!  :biggrin:


----------



## DROPTOP4

> _Originally posted by johnnie65_@Mar 18 2008, 02:58 AM~10195225
> *HEY TORO, IT WAS KOOL SEEING YOU AGAIN, LET ME KNOW WHATS UP WITH THE SHOOT!   :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## MAYHEM

you send to canada?


----------



## Ragtop Ted




----------



## Toro

there may be a slightly increased amount for international orders but I will look into it, just give me a couple days...I know it costs almost 2.50 per issue just here in the states....


----------



## BLVD

uffin:


----------



## Toro

> _Originally posted by BLVD_@Mar 18 2008, 10:36 PM~10202277
> *uffin:
> *


----------



## NIMSTER64

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Mar 18 2008, 11:44 PM~10202350
> *
> *


I returned your email homie.just wondering when?  how ou been bro?


----------



## NIMSTER64

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Mar 18 2008, 04:21 PM~10198744
> *you send to canada?
> *


 :0 french men like lowriders :0


----------



## NIMSTER64

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Mar 17 2008, 10:06 PM~10192393
> *issue 2 should be out in stores early April....
> *


will I be getting a double whammy :biggrin: ?


----------



## Toro

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Mar 18 2008, 10:47 PM~10202377
> *will I be getting a double whammy :biggrin: ?
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## carucha64

:wave:


----------



## Toro

> _Originally posted by carucha64_@Mar 19 2008, 01:15 AM~10203318
> *:wave:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## BLVD

uffin:


----------



## Nasty

get on up and shake that booty


----------



## exotic rider

> _Originally posted by Nasty_@Mar 19 2008, 04:50 PM~10208584
> *get on up and shake that booty
> *


GET ON UP!!! YEAH!!


----------



## Toro

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by exotic rider_@Mar 19 2008, 06:55 PM~10209154
> *GET ON UP!!! YEAH!!
> *


 :biggrin: shake shake shake....shake shake shake...shake that booty...shake that booooty....


----------



## Ragtrey

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Mar 18 2008, 08:44 PM~10202350
> *
> *


 uffin: :wave: uffin:


----------



## Toro

> _Originally posted by Ragtrey_@Mar 19 2008, 08:24 PM~10210068
> *uffin:  :wave:  uffin:
> *


whaaaaaaaaaaaaaat's up brother....how are you and the family????


----------



## bigshod

*SUP TORO,,GOOD SEEING YOU AT THE SHOW MY BROTHA*


----------



## Toro

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Mar 19 2008, 08:32 PM~10210137
> *SUP TORO,,GOOD SEEING YOU AT THE SHOW MY BROTHA
> 
> 
> *


yeah..it was cool seeing you again....we'll have to toss some coronas back at the Latin World picnic big homie....


----------



## Toro

what's up Lowrider Scene....how you guys doing...it was great seeing both of you in Salinas...seems like it's been awhile.....


----------



## Ragtrey

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Mar 19 2008, 06:26 PM~10210081
> *whaaaaaaaaaaaaaat's up brother....how are you and the family????
> *


Real niiice brother.


----------



## Ragtop Ted

:biggrin:


----------



## Nasty

some pics of impalas from the salinas show


----------



## Nasty




----------



## BEERRUNBOBBY

IMPALAS MAGAZINE BABY!!!!!!!!!!!!

AND SABES QUE?


IF YOU LIKE UNDERGROUND & SHIT TALKING................................

GO TO beerrunbobby.com TO DOWNLOAD MY UNDERGROUND OLDIES SHOW FOR YOUR IPOD OR COMPUTER------FOR FREE!!!!!!!!!

EVERY WEEK I PUT UP A BRAND NEW SHOW.


THANK YOU IMPALAS MAGAZINE FOR LETTING ME PROMOTE CHICANO COMEDY IN THE MAGAZINE!


OR SAY WHATS UP TO ME AT myspace.com/beerrunbobbyoldies



GRACIAS,
BEER RUN BOBBY (CHICANO COMEDIAN) & (OLDIES D.J.


----------



## BEERRUNBOBBY

ORALE IMPALAS MAGAZINE!


GRACIAS FOR EVERYTHING AND I'LL DO EVERYTHING I CAN TO GET IT GOING FOR YOU GUYS!


AND PLEASE CHECKOUT beerrunbobby TO DOWNLOAD FREE OLDIES.......


NEW SHOW TO DOWNLOAD EVERY WEEK FOR YOUR IPOD OR COMPUTER!



YOUR BOY,
BEER RUN BOBBY


----------



## Nasty

> _Originally posted by BEERRUNBOBBY_@Mar 19 2008, 10:01 PM~10212104
> *ORALE IMPALAS MAGAZINE!
> GRACIAS FOR EVERYTHING AND I'LL DO EVERYTHING I CAN TO GET IT GOING FOR YOU GUYS!
> AND PLEASE CHECKOUT beerrunbobby TO DOWNLOAD FREE OLDIES.......
> NEW SHOW TO DOWNLOAD EVERY WEEK FOR YOUR IPOD OR COMPUTER!
> YOUR BOY,
> BEER RUN BOBBY
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


:worship:


----------



## A TODA MADRE

What's up whats up IMPALAS Magzine... post up that subscription info again.....


----------



## Nasty

> _Originally posted by ogbrkboy_@Mar 20 2008, 07:55 AM~10214224
> *What's up whats up IMPALAS Magzine... post up that subscription info again.....
> *












1760 Airline Highway Suite F-113
Hollister, CA 95023


----------



## Texas_Bowties

:biggrin:


----------



## bigshod

ttt :biggrin:


----------



## BLVD

uffin:


----------



## A Good Gurl

:wave: Toro. The magazine's looking good. What a response you are getting. Congrats on the success...Keep up the good work, u busy guy  Can't wait to see #2....

Shell


----------



## Toro

> _Originally posted by A Good Gurl_@Mar 21 2008, 12:00 AM~10219517
> *:wave: Toro. The magazine's looking good. What a response you are getting. Congrats on the success...Keep up the good work, u busy guy    Can't wait to see #2....
> 
> Shell
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## johnnie65

:wave:


----------



## GABINO

SUP U COMING OUT TO MOONEYS GROVE ON SAT :biggrin: 
WE SHOUD HAVE OVER 100 LOW LOWS OUT THERE  
& U DON'T NEED A TICKET THAT DAY :uh: 
FOR INFO. (559)723-6010 :thumbsup:


----------



## cherry 64

what up mark,toro,nasty see u soon brothas


----------



## montemanls

> _Originally posted by cherry 64_@Mar 21 2008, 01:01 PM~10223690
> *what up mark,toro,nasty see u soon brothas
> *


what up :biggrin:


----------



## Toro

> _Originally posted by GABINO_@Mar 21 2008, 09:25 AM~10221512
> *SUP U COMING OUT TO MOONEYS GROVE ON SAT :biggrin:
> WE SHOUD HAVE OVER 100 LOW LOWS OUT THERE
> & U DON'T NEED A TICKET THAT DAY :uh:
> FOR INFO. (559)723-6010 :thumbsup:
> *


ok....I didn't know about needing a ticket or whatever, this will be my first time...hehehehe...I can't wait...I've heard a lot of great things about it


----------



## Toro

:biggrin:


----------



## Ragtop Ted




----------



## eseoso69

hey toro were can i get a copy of impalas mag in fresno cali


----------



## SSrhyder

Been looking like crazy in the STL!!


----------



## Ragtop Ted

:biggrin:


----------



## Toro

> _Originally posted by eseoso69_@Mar 22 2008, 03:28 PM~10230234
> *hey toro were can i get a copy of impalas mag in fresno cali
> *


Wheel Kings in Fresno should still have some bro


----------



## Toro

just wanted to say "thank you" to everyone that picked up an issue this weekend at Mooney Grove in Visalia, in Watsonville, and in San Diego this weekend....


----------



## Toro




----------



## hot wheels

QVO TORO!!! Great work on the magazine! I was able to pick up a copy @ the S.D. show!! See you at the next one big homie!


----------



## BONES_712

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Mar 24 2008, 11:00 AM~10241983
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


LOVING IT :cheesy:


----------



## Toro

> _Originally posted by hot wheels_@Mar 24 2008, 03:56 PM~10243821
> *QVO TORO!!! Great work on the magazine! I was able to pick up a copy @ the S.D. show!! See you at the next one big homie!
> *


Pico Rivera on sunday homie....


----------



## H8R PROOF

HEY TORO, IS THAT THE NEW COVER N UR AVATAR 4 THE NEXT ISSUE?...POST IT IF SO....THANX HOMIE


----------



## H8R PROOF

HEY TORO, IS THAT THE NEW COVER N UR AVATAR 4 THE NEXT ISSUE?...POST IT IF SO....THANX HOMIE


----------



## SEANZILLA

> _Originally posted by H8R PROOF_@Mar 24 2008, 05:37 PM~10245017
> *HEY TORO, IS THAT THE NEW COVER N UR AVATAR 4 THE NEXT ISSUE?...POST IT IF SO....THANX HOMIE
> *


X2 :biggrin:


----------



## SEANZILLA

> _Originally posted by H8R PROOF_@Mar 24 2008, 05:37 PM~10245017
> *HEY TORO, IS THAT THE NEW COVER N UR AVATAR 4 THE NEXT ISSUE?...POST IT IF SO....THANX HOMIE
> *


X2 :biggrin:


----------



## Nasty

> _Originally posted by H8R PROOF_@Mar 24 2008, 04:37 PM~10245017
> *HEY TORO, IS THAT THE NEW COVER N UR AVATAR 4 THE NEXT ISSUE?...POST IT IF SO....THANX HOMIE
> *


----------



## Toro

> _Originally posted by Nasty_@Mar 24 2008, 06:45 PM~10245339
> *
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Sangre Latina

still waiting for the next issue :biggrin: q-vo Toro stopping by to see the pics


----------



## Donny Biggs

Great magazine... I saw ya at the San Diego Show last ear and bought some shirts to sport around.. People have been asking me ever since..  

Keep it poppin...  

:thumbsup:


----------



## Toro

> _Originally posted by Donny Biggs_@Mar 24 2008, 07:44 PM~10245993
> *Great magazine... I saw ya at the San Diego Show last ear and bought some shirts to sport around.. People have been asking me ever since..
> 
> Keep it poppin...
> 
> :thumbsup:
> *


my partner Mark was at the show this last sunday and I'll be down there for the Chicano Park show on April 19th...


----------



## Nasty

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Mar 24 2008, 05:20 PM~10245782
> *:biggrin:
> *


april 5th riiiiight?


----------



## eseoso69

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Mar 24 2008, 07:36 AM~10240682
> *Wheel Kings in Fresno should still have some bro
> *


orales hey wats the direccions of wheel kings i never heard of that shop


----------



## BLVD

uffin:


----------



## A Good Gurl

TTT


----------



## Ragtrey

Good Day Impala faithful.


----------



## Toro

> _Originally posted by Nasty_@Mar 24 2008, 08:21 PM~10246390
> *april 5th riiiiight?
> *


----------



## exotic rider

WHAT'S UP? IMPALAS FAM.... uffin: :thumbsup:


----------



## A TODA MADRE




----------



## A TODA MADRE




----------



## A TODA MADRE




----------



## A TODA MADRE




----------



## A TODA MADRE




----------



## A TODA MADRE




----------



## A TODA MADRE




----------



## Toro

> _Originally posted by exotic rider_@Mar 25 2008, 10:54 AM~10250398
> *WHAT'S UP? IMPALAS FAM.... uffin:  :thumbsup:
> *


like Nono said....


----------



## Toro

:biggrin:


----------



## 3wishz

> _Originally posted by eseoso69_@Mar 24 2008, 09:34 PM~10247183
> *orales hey wats the direccions of wheel kings i never heard of that shop
> *


TIRE & WHEEL SHOP THERE ON BLACKSTONE AVE.


----------



## Toro

> _Originally posted by 3wishz_@Mar 26 2008, 12:24 PM~10259998
> *TIRE & WHEEL SHOP THERE ON BLACKSTONE AVE.
> *


thanks bro....


----------



## BLVD

uffin: Hope everyone had a good Easter weekend...


----------



## Toro

> _Originally posted by BLVD_@Mar 26 2008, 06:47 PM~10262899
> *uffin:  Hope everyone had a good Easter weekend...
> *


ummmm it was so so...hehehehehe...


----------



## Toro

just a little tease....one of the 2 covers for issue No. 2 to be out in a couple of weeks....


----------



## mattd

Can't wait.
:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Twotonz

the cover on issue two looks real good, cant wait to see it


----------



## Toro

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Mar 26 2008, 09:27 PM~10264265
> *the cover on issue two looks real good, cant wait to see it
> *


thanks on the props Twotonz............


----------



## Toro

:biggrin:


----------



## Toro

.


----------



## Toro




----------



## Toro

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Mar 26 2008, 09:27 PM~10264265
> *the cover on issue two looks real good, cant wait to see it
> *


thanks on the props Twotonz............


----------



## frameoffz

:thumbsup:


----------



## frameoffz

*:biggrin: whats up toro. how've been? :biggrin: :biggrin: 
that cover looks bad ass cant wait to see the other one :nicoderm:*


----------



## BLVD

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Mar 26 2008, 09:18 PM~10264689
> *thanks on the props Twotonz............
> *



Damn bro, you thank him enough?!!! :biggrin: 

So where's the second cover, can't wait to see that one


----------



## jojo67

Do you have them on sale in the palm springs area????????


----------



## Toro

:cheesy:


----------



## Toro

> _Originally posted by frameoffz_@Mar 26 2008, 10:27 PM~10264798
> *:biggrin: whats up toro.  how've been?  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> that cover looks bad ass cant wait to see the other one  :nicoderm:
> *


what's up bro??? how's the fam?????? the 2nd one is almost done...it has more of a vintage look to it.....we are trying to not make the covers look similar .....should be posted up pretty soon....


----------



## DROPTOP4

:wave:


----------



## johnnie65

what up? :wave:


----------



## cool runnings

TORO... I KNOW THAT SOMEDAY YOU WILL BE GOING OVERSEAS TO ISLANDS LIKE HAWAII, GUAM, SAMAO AND EVEN AUSTRALIA. KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK AND KEEP DOING "THE DAMN THANG". ONE LOVE - BIG RASTA  

OH YEAH.... LOVING THE #2 FRONT COVER


----------



## higinio11

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Mar 27 2008, 08:14 AM~10267030
> *what's up bro??? how's the fam?????? the 2nd one is almost done...it has more of a vintage look to it.....we are trying to not make the covers look similar .....should be posted up pretty soon....
> *


yeah sounds good cant wait


----------



## Toro

> _Originally posted by cool runnings_@Mar 27 2008, 03:42 PM~10269994
> * TORO... I KNOW THAT SOMEDAY YOU WILL BE GOING OVERSEAS TO ISLANDS LIKE HAWAII, GUAM, SAMAO AND EVEN AUSTRALIA. KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK AND KEEP DOING "THE DAMN THANG". ONE LOVE - BIG RASTA
> 
> OH YEAH.... LOVING THE #2 FRONT COVER
> *


----------



## Toro

:biggrin:


----------



## Ese Caqui

:uh:


----------



## Toro

> _Originally posted by Dr Caqui_@Mar 28 2008, 02:47 AM~10274741
> *:uh:
> *


the 66 looks clean bro.....


----------



## Toro

here they are....we wanted to keep the double covers looking different... a flashier cover for the 64 and a more vintage look for the original 58....hope you guys and gals like.....


----------



## BLVD

uffin:


----------



## Nasty

Wait until you guys see that 58.
wooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo

plus theres another sweet ass creation in issue two


----------



## Toro

> _Originally posted by Nasty_@Mar 28 2008, 12:37 PM~10277199
> *Wait until you guys see that 58.
> wooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo
> 
> plus theres another sweet ass creation in issue two
> *


 :0


----------



## mxcn_roc

Anyone have all four yet? :thumbsup:


----------



## Toro

> _Originally posted by mxcn_roc_@Mar 28 2008, 03:40 PM~10278510
> *Anyone have all four yet?  :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


ssswwwweeeeeeeettttttt !!!!!!!!


----------



## BLVD

> _Originally posted by mxcn_roc_@Mar 28 2008, 02:40 PM~10278510
> *Anyone have all four yet?  :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> *



:nosad:


----------



## H8R PROOF

:cheesy: I WANT THE 64 COVER :biggrin:


----------



## mattd

The 58 looks good Jess & Big Mark. . :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## higinio11

:cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


> _Originally posted by Toro_@Mar 24 2008, 11:00 AM~10241983
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## higinio11

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Mar 28 2008, 08:28 AM~10275681
> *here they are....we wanted to keep the double covers looking different... a flashier cover for the 64 and a more vintage look for the original 58....hope you guys and gals like.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



T


----------



## Toro

> _Originally posted by mattd_@Mar 29 2008, 01:10 AM~10282159
> *The 58 looks good  Jess & Big Mark. . :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## frameoffz

> _Originally posted by mxcn_roc_@Mar 28 2008, 02:40 PM~10278510
> *Anyone have all four yet?  :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 NOT YET :biggrin:


----------



## frameoffz

*DONT FORGET THEY ARE ON SALE IN ROSEVILLE CALIFAS @ THE ROUND HOUSE DELI**. ILL POST UP WHEN WE GET THEM IN THE STANDS :biggrin: *


----------



## Twotonz

> _Originally posted by mxcn_roc_@Mar 28 2008, 01:40 PM~10278510
> *Anyone have all four yet?  :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


didnt know the new ones where out yet


----------



## BLVD

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Mar 29 2008, 02:48 PM~10284695
> *didnt know the new ones where out yet
> *



They're not, what up Tonz...


----------



## Ragtop Ted




----------



## Twotonz

> _Originally posted by BLVD_@Mar 29 2008, 03:19 PM~10285129
> *They're not, what up Tonz...
> *


what up homie


----------



## jojo67

Hello.....any for sale in the coachella valley/palm springs area??????????


----------



## higinio11

> _Originally posted by mxcn_roc_@Mar 28 2008, 02:40 PM~10278510
> *Anyone have all four yet?  :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :cheesy: :yes: :cheesy:


----------



## Ragtop Ted

:biggrin:


----------



## el amo




----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s

> _Originally posted by higinio11_@Mar 30 2008, 02:18 PM~10289541
> *:cheesy: :yes: :cheesy:
> *


just one so far. Does it come out every 2 or 3 months?


----------



## Toro

> _Originally posted by C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s_@Mar 30 2008, 05:49 PM~10291662
> *just one so far.  Does it come out every 2 or 3 months?
> *


we are going to print quarterly for the first 4 issues and if everything works out we'll go to bimonthly next year....


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Mar 31 2008, 01:49 AM~10295327
> *we are going to print quarterly for the first 4 issues and if everything works out we'll go to bimonthly next year....
> *


----------



## BLVD

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Mar 31 2008, 01:49 AM~10295327
> *we are going to print quarterly for the first 4 issues and if everything works out we'll go to bimonthly next year....
> *



Have fun today bro


----------



## ANTDOGG

I HAVE NOT SEEN THIS BOOK IN STOCKTON CA ANYWHERE . ARE YOU GUYS GOING TO ANY LOCAL SHOWS?


----------



## higinio11

*T
T
T*


----------



## higinio11

> _Originally posted by el amo_@Mar 30 2008, 03:48 PM~10291227
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## G1959

> _Originally posted by mxcn_roc_@Mar 28 2008, 02:40 PM~10278510
> *Anyone have all four yet?  :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Looking Good guys.. Keep up the great work.-G


----------



## og67impala

WUZ UP UCE HOPE U GUYS HAD FUN TODAY WUZ UP WITH "MRS. GUERRA" :biggrin:


----------



## Nasty

> _Originally posted by ANTDOGG_@Mar 31 2008, 07:31 AM~10296329
> *I HAVE NOT SEEN THIS BOOK IN STOCKTON CA ANYWHERE . ARE YOU GUYS GOING TO ANY LOCAL SHOWS?
> *


yes we try and hit up as many local shows as possible..

When toro gets on he should be able to assist you with the locations where the magazine is available near you. Reading back it seems like there has been a few questions on where to get it in the stockton area.

We do apologize if we have missed anyones previous questions.

thank you for patience

Steve


----------



## BLVD

> _Originally posted by og67impala_@Mar 31 2008, 08:35 PM~10302939
> * WUZ UP UCE HOPE U GUYS HAD FUN TODAY WUZ UP WITH "MRS. GUERRA" :biggrin:
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## A Good Gurl

:wave: Hey Toro...Magazine looking good :biggrin: Can't wait to see #2 :cheesy:


----------



## CE 707

where can I find them on news stand


----------



## Toro

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Apr 1 2008, 11:02 AM~10306811
> *where can I find them on news stand
> *


the 2nd issue should be in newstands in the next few weeks.....we are trying to wrap it up this week and go to print by next week and hopefully have some for the San Bernardino show...if not...I'll keep everyone posted on where and when the 2nd issue will be available.....


----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Apr 1 2008, 05:33 PM~10310409
> *the 2nd issue should be in newstands in the next few weeks.....we are trying to wrap it up this week and go to print by next week and hopefully have some for the San Bernardino show...if not...I'll keep everyone posted on where and when the 2nd issue will be available.....
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BLVD

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Apr 1 2008, 05:33 PM~10310409
> *the 2nd issue should be in newstands in the next few weeks.....we are trying to wrap it up this week and go to print by next week and hopefully have some for the San Bernardino show...if not...I'll keep everyone posted on where and when the 2nd issue will be available.....
> *



It's going to be an exciting next few months, isn't that right :biggrin:


----------



## Toro

> _Originally posted by BLVD_@Apr 1 2008, 06:40 PM~10310474
> *It's going to be an exciting next few months, isn't that right  :biggrin:
> *


oh yeah........  how's the weather in CO bro????? hope to see you next weekend...


----------



## 64Rag

Toro, were are the pictures.


----------



## Toro

> _Originally posted by 64Rag_@Apr 1 2008, 08:29 PM~10311442
> *Toro, were are the pictures.
> *


Raj.....I want to thank you for bringing your car down for the Together show...it was a mission but we had a blast........


----------



## Toro

we were in Burbank getting filmed for an upcoming episode of "Livin the Low Life".......


----------



## Toro




----------



## Nasty

:biggrin:


----------



## 64Rag

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Apr 1 2008, 06:36 PM~10311508
> *we were in Burbank getting filmed for an upcoming episode of "Livin the Low Life".......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Toro thanks for the pictures, can't wait to see you guys and my ride on the show. No autographs please.


----------



## VEGAS BLVD™

Good stuff :thumbsup:


----------



## Toro

> _Originally posted by 64Rag_@Apr 1 2008, 09:34 PM~10312251
> *Toro thanks for the pictures, can't wait to see you guys and my ride on the show. No autographs please.
> *


soldier down soldier down...we got walking wounded over here....hehehheehhe tell Buddah I said what's up....


----------



## johnnie65

TORO IS A MOVIE STAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAR! :biggrin:


----------



## exotic rider

> _Originally posted by johnnie65_@Apr 1 2008, 11:54 PM~10313851
> *TORO IS A MOVIE STAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAR! :biggrin:
> *


MY FAVORITE PIN UP! :biggrin: 
:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## NIMSTER64

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Apr 1 2008, 07:33 PM~10310409
> *the 2nd issue should be in newstands in the next few weeks.....we are trying to wrap it up this week and go to print by next week and hopefully have some for the San Bernardino show...if not...I'll keep everyone posted on where and when the 2nd issue will be available.....
> *


still waiting homie  just send both out at the same time.thats cool with me


----------



## Toro

> _Originally posted by johnnie65_@Apr 2 2008, 12:54 AM~10313851
> *TORO IS A MOVIE STAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAR! :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## BLVD

uffin:


----------



## 64Rag

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Apr 1 2008, 09:06 PM~10313307
> *soldier down soldier down...we got walking wounded over here....hehehheehhe tell Buddah I said what's up....
> *


I can't see how you guys talked me into driving all saturday night go to the show on Sunday and then monday to the shoot and back home. I will never do that again, unless my ride is on TV again. :biggrin:


----------



## A TODA MADRE

> _Originally posted by 64Rag_@Apr 1 2008, 07:34 PM~10312251
> *Toro thanks for the pictures, can't wait to see you guys and my ride on the show. No autographs please.
> *



Superstar in the house  What up fellass, heard you guys had a good time... cant wait to see the show....TTT for Impalas Magazine...


----------



## Toro

> _Originally posted by 64Rag_@Apr 2 2008, 09:59 AM~10315407
> *I can't see how you guys talked me into driving all saturday night go to the show on Sunday and then monday to the shoot and back home. I will never do that again, unless my ride is on TV again. :biggrin:
> *


damn Raj...that's a short weekend....we were on the road thursday night after working all day and didn't get home til almost midnight on monday.......hehehehe...


----------



## Toro

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Apr 2 2008, 08:29 AM~10314802
> *still waiting homie  just send both out at the same time.thats cool with me
> *


the last of the Premier Issue subscriptions go at the end of this week bro, let me know when you get it...


----------



## Toro

> _Originally posted by ogbrkboy_@Apr 2 2008, 02:00 PM~10317464
> *Superstar in the house    What up fellass, heard you guys had a good time... cant wait to see the show....TTT for Impalas Magazine...
> *


whaaaaaaaaaaaaaat' up Nono??????


----------



## BIGTITO64

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Apr 1 2008, 07:39 PM~10311533
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## freky78

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Apr 1 2008, 07:36 PM~10311508
> *we were in Burbank getting filmed for an upcoming episode of "Livin the Low Life".......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


looking good so is your car going to be on the tv show in May?


----------



## Absoufuckinlutely

*I know my car aint the best looking one, but we love her...
especially my hubby, thats his 1st baby...  








*


----------



## jojo67

If i subscribe, would i get all 4 magazines, cause I can't find them in the coachella valley???????


----------



## Toro

> _Originally posted by Absoufuckinlutely_@Apr 2 2008, 11:06 PM~10322213
> *I know my car aint the best looking one, but we love her...
> especially my hubby, thats his 1st baby...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


niiiiiiiiiiiiiice


----------



## Toro

> _Originally posted by exotic rider_@Apr 2 2008, 08:09 AM~10314690
> *MY FAVORITE PIN UP!  :biggrin:
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :0


----------



## Toro

> _Originally posted by exotic rider_@Apr 2 2008, 08:09 AM~10314690
> *MY FAVORITE PIN UP!  :biggrin:
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


----------



## Toro

> _Originally posted by jojo67_@Apr 3 2008, 12:28 AM~10322938
> *If i subscribe, would i get all 4 magazines, cause I can't find them in the coachella valley???????
> *


we are going to cut it off at the end of next week.....any subscribers after the 12th of April will be getting issue #2......


----------



## Toro

> _Originally posted by Nothing But Trouble_@Mar 31 2008, 03:25 AM~10295373
> *
> *


what's up to the Goodtimes family..... :biggrin:


----------



## BLVD

uffin:


----------



## Toro




----------



## Toro




----------



## Toro

let's celebrate our 100th page by posting up pics of our readers with the mag........where did you guys and gals find it


----------



## Toro

:biggrin:


----------



## Toro

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Apr 3 2008, 09:22 AM~10324201
> *let's celebrate our 100th page by posting up pics of our readers with the mag........where did you guys and gals find it
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Toro




----------



## Toro




----------



## Toro




----------



## Toro




----------



## BLVD

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Apr 3 2008, 08:30 AM~10324256
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Love this pic homie...


----------



## Toro




----------



## Toro




----------



## caddychic

Awesome pics!


----------



## A TODA MADRE

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Apr 2 2008, 04:52 PM~10319733
> *whaaaaaaaaaaaaaat' up Nono??????
> *


Glad to see things like this going down Jess.


----------



## Nasty




----------



## Nasty




----------



## Nasty




----------



## Toro

:biggrin:


----------



## jojo67

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Apr 3 2008, 07:19 AM~10324184
> *we are going to cut it off at the end of next week.....any subscribers after the 12th of April will be getting issue #2......
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Toro

:biggrin:


----------



## exotic rider

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Apr 4 2008, 07:58 AM~10332981
> *:biggrin:
> *


----------



## INEEDAFREAK.COM

Page 100 :around: 


Wudd up Toro


----------



## DROPTOP4

:wave:


----------



## Toro

> _Originally posted by INEEDAFREAK.COM_@Apr 4 2008, 10:44 AM~10333890
> *Page 100 :around:
> Wudd up Toro
> *


what's up bro.....how you doing.....hit me up at the San Bernardino show...we'll be there


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES

CONGRATS ON 100!!!  uffin:


----------



## Toro

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Apr 4 2008, 05:22 PM~10337009
> *CONGRATS ON 100!!!   uffin:
> *


----------



## Toro

1760 Airline Highway Suite F-113
Hollister, CA 95023


----------



## exotic rider

100 :thumbsup:


----------



## BLVD

uffin:


----------



## BLVD

Hope everyone has a great weekend...


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Apr 3 2008, 08:19 AM~10324187
> *what's up to the Goodtimes family..... :biggrin:
> *


sup homie we getting ready


----------



## Toro

> _Originally posted by Nothing But Trouble_@Apr 7 2008, 03:19 AM~10353053
> *sup homie we getting ready
> *


just a few more days homie....


----------



## Nasty

TTT


----------



## Toro




----------



## Toro




----------



## Toro




----------



## BLVD

uffin:


----------



## VEGAS BLVD™

:worship: The layouts are sweet


----------



## El Aztec Pride

:biggrin: NICE PICTURES HOMMIE!!!!!


----------



## El Aztec Pride

> _Originally posted by Str8crazy80_@Nov 7 2007, 01:32 PM~9176465
> *not to mess up the topic but check out these guys in a 64 lowriding old school
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


IS DA CLIP FROM BORN IN EAST LA? IF IT IS DATS HOMMIE CLEMENTE (DA DRIVER) FROM "TOGETHER CC" TRIP OUT!!!!!


----------



## El Aztec Pride

> _Originally posted by Str8crazy80_@Nov 7 2007, 01:32 PM~9176465
> *not to mess up the topic but check out these guys in a 64 lowriding old school
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


IS DA CLIP FROM BORN IN EAST LA? IF IT IS DATS HOMMIE CLEMENTE (DA DRIVER) FROM "TOGETHER CC" TRIP OUT!!!!!


----------



## Toro




----------



## Toro




----------



## Toro




----------



## Toro




----------



## el amo

HEY TORO, NO SNEAK PEAKS AT ROBS 61?


----------



## bigstew22

TORO make sure and dedicate a full page or two just for the Impala Models .........


----------



## Toro

> _Originally posted by bigstew22_@Apr 8 2008, 08:42 AM~10362845
> *TORO make sure and dedicate a full page or two just for the Impala Models .........
> *


hmmmmmm, you know what Stew....that gives me a couple ideas..... :0


----------



## MISS *V*

Nice pics Toro!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Toro

> _Originally posted by MISS *V*_@Apr 8 2008, 09:07 AM~10362984
> *Nice pics Toro!!!  :thumbsup:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## MISS *V*

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Apr 8 2008, 08:10 AM~10362999
> *:wave:
> *


I WAS TALKING ABOUT THE PICS WITH THE DICE... :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Toro

> _Originally posted by MISS *V*_@Apr 8 2008, 09:15 AM~10363023
> *I WAS TALKING ABOUT THE PICS WITH THE DICE...  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


the black ones or clear ones???? hehehehehe


----------



## Toro

make sure you guys and gals stop by the Impalas Magazine and Wanted Wear booth in San Bernardino......hope to see you all there...


----------



## Nasty

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Apr 8 2008, 07:18 AM~10363039
> *make sure you guys and gals stop by the Impalas Magazine and Wanted Wear booth in San Bernardino......hope to see you all there...
> *


did you get those pics last night bro?


----------



## bigstew22

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Apr 8 2008, 07:56 AM~10362908
> *hmmmmmm, you know what Stew....that gives me a couple ideas..... :0
> *


 Make sure my check is in the mail ......I need to cop me some finderskirts for my lady !


----------



## bigstew22

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Apr 8 2008, 07:56 AM~10362908
> *hmmmmmm, you know what Stew....that gives me a couple ideas..... :0
> *


 Make sure my check is in the mail ......I need to cop me some finderskirts for my lady !


----------



## Toro

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by bigstew22_@Apr 8 2008, 01:14 PM~10364761
> *Make sure my check is in the mail ......I need to cop me some finderskirts for my lady !
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Voodoo64

WHERE CAN I GET MY NEXT ISSUE?


----------



## Toro

> _Originally posted by YELLOW SS_@Apr 8 2008, 07:24 PM~10367444
> *WHERE CAN I GET MY NEXT ISSUE?
> *


where are you located?????


----------



## fresnosuenos

Looks good man, good luck with the mag!

Tyson


----------



## Toro

some pics from the LG show this last sunday...


----------



## Toro

:biggrin:


----------



## Nasty

????


----------



## BLVD

> _Originally posted by Nasty_@Apr 8 2008, 07:23 PM~10367947
> *????
> *



You confused? :biggrin:


----------



## Nasty

> _Originally posted by BLVD_@Apr 8 2008, 06:29 PM~10368029
> *You confused?  :biggrin:
> *


most of the time...

naw i need to know if i should send the pics again toro!! :biggrin:


----------



## BLVD

> _Originally posted by Nasty_@Apr 8 2008, 07:31 PM~10368047
> *most of the time...
> 
> naw i need to know if i should send the pics again toro!!  :biggrin:
> *



Me Too.....


----------



## Toro

> _Originally posted by Nasty_@Apr 8 2008, 08:31 PM~10368047
> *most of the time...
> 
> naw i need to know if i should send the pics again toro!!  :biggrin:
> *


I got em bro...just haven't had a chance to look at em..I'll check em out tonight..


----------



## NIMSTER64

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Apr 8 2008, 10:00 PM~10368353
> *I got em bro...just haven't had a chance to look at em..I'll check em out tonight..
> *


still waiting.can you pm me a reason


----------



## Toro

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Apr 8 2008, 09:05 PM~10368409
> *still waiting.can you pm me a reason
> *


----------



## BLVD

uffin:


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY

> _Originally posted by BLVD_@Apr 9 2008, 01:02 AM~10370355
> *uffin:
> *


TTT


----------



## dirty_duece




----------



## NIMSTER64

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Apr 9 2008, 12:13 AM~10369548
> *
> *


thanks homie and sorry for my mistake


----------



## Toro

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Apr 9 2008, 07:12 AM~10370726
> *thanks homie and sorry for my mistake
> *


let me know when you get it...


----------



## Nasty

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Apr 8 2008, 07:00 PM~10368353
> *I got em bro...just haven't had a chance to look at em..I'll check em out tonight..
> *


ight coo. cuz you know how that thing be trippin sometimes :uh:


----------



## Aint no Body!

Will issue #2 have 2 covers? :biggrin:


----------



## BLVD

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Apr 9 2008, 09:40 AM~10372020
> *Will issue #2 have 2 covers? :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Aint no Body!

> _Originally posted by BLVD_@Apr 9 2008, 10:15 AM~10372349
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I will be buying both covers! :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## Chucks

> _Originally posted by BLVD_@Apr 9 2008, 11:15 AM~10372349
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



thats nice homeboy


----------



## Toro

:biggrin:


----------



## BIGTITO64




----------



## Sin Sixty

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Apr 9 2008, 04:35 PM~10376062
> *:biggrin:
> *


Toro - can I get both covers of the first issue? I bought TITO's 60 and I want to have a couple issues to keep.


----------



## Toro

> _Originally posted by Impalacracker_@Apr 9 2008, 08:45 PM~10377360
> *Toro - can I get both covers of the first issue?  I bought TITO's 60 and I want to have a couple issues to keep.
> *


sure bro I can get those for you....you going to San Bernardino by any chance???? that 60 vert is bad ass.......I got to cruise with Tito one time and it was sick...congrats on picking up a clean ass car.....


----------



## Lambo Gator

uffin: :biggrin:


----------



## Silver

:wave:


----------



## Sin Sixty

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Apr 9 2008, 07:06 PM~10377623
> *sure bro I can get those for you....you going to San Bernardino by any chance???? that 60 vert is bad ass.......I got to cruise with Tito one time and it was sick...congrats on picking up a clean ass car.....
> *


you bet :thumbsup: got to get some photos of my OG 60 rag for the mag. Just as nice but original... even wearing the original paint, interior and top... and they all look showroom new.


----------



## low350




----------



## Guam707

> _Originally posted by Impalacracker_@Apr 9 2008, 07:45 PM~10377360
> *Toro - can I get both covers of the first issue?  I bought TITO's 60 and I want to have a couple issues to keep.
> *


Nice car to get.


----------



## Sin Sixty

thanks homie ... going to lift it. :biggrin:


----------



## espinoza surfaces

almost here! picnic in the chi !! invitations to all!! :thumbsup: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Toro

> _Originally posted by Impalacracker_@Apr 9 2008, 11:47 PM~10379028
> *thanks homie ... going to lift it. :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## Toro

:biggrin:


----------



## Chucks

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Apr 10 2008, 09:22 AM~10380534
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## Toro

> _Originally posted by chuckles_@Apr 10 2008, 01:26 PM~10382341
> *:wave:
> *


sup chuck???


----------



## Rollinaround

#2 for sale yet Toro? in San jo???


----------



## BLVD

> _Originally posted by Rollinaround_@Apr 10 2008, 08:43 PM~10386987
> *#2 for sale yet Toro? in San jo???
> *



Not yet bro, Soon :biggrin:


----------



## bigshod

*WUTS UP MI FAMILIA????????

   *


----------



## Toro

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Apr 11 2008, 07:47 AM~10389268
> *WUTS UP MI FAMILIA????????
> 
> 
> *


whhaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaat up??????


----------



## exotic rider

SINCE THEIR'S NO "GOLD RUSH TOUR" YET! :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: 

I GUESS WE'LL HAVE TO HAVE A 4:20 CRUISE ON 4/20/08 AT W LAND PARK!
THAT'S WHERE I'LL BE AT 4:20.......


----------



## mxcn_roc

Already coming up this next Sunday!


----------



## Rollinaround




----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## bigshod

ttt for my BROTHAS :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Toro

The LRM San Bernardino show was BAD ASS.....we would like to thank everyone that came to the Impalas Magazine booth and either purchashed a shirt or magazine or a poster from Araceli or Monica..there was a ton of high caliber rides at the show.......talked to a lot of people and it really made us feel proud about our first issue.....once again, thank you to everyone that came by, it was great meeting a lot of you and placing the faces with the LIL screen names


----------



## Aint no Body!

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Apr 13 2008, 11:04 PM~10409766
> *The LRM San Bernardino show was BAD ASS.....we would like to thank everyone that came to the Impalas Magazine booth and either purchashed a shirt or magazine or a poster from Araceli or Monica..there was a ton of high caliber rides at the show.......talked to a lot of people and it really made us feel proud about our first issue.....once again, thank you to everyone that came by, it was great meeting a lot of you and placing the faces with the  LIL screen names
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Toro

:biggrin:


----------



## DESTINATION_CT

CARL LET ME NO WHEN THEY HIT THE STREETS OF SACRA ,GOTTA GET MY ISSUE,HOMIE,


----------



## exotic rider

> _Originally posted by DESTINATION_CT_@Apr 15 2008, 10:44 AM~10421367
> *CARL LET ME NO WHEN THEY HIT THE STREETS OF SACRA ,GOTTA GET MY ISSUE,HOMIE,
> *


DON'T WORRY! I STILL HAVE A FEW LEFT OF THE PREMIERE ISSUE. BUT WHEN I GET THE NEW ISSUE I'LL LET YOU KNOW! I HAVE ABOUT 10 LEFT OF THE ONE WITH THE 62 ON THE COVER.


----------



## Aint no Body!

just waiting for issue #2 :biggrin:


----------



## Lambo Gator

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Apr 15 2008, 01:07 PM~10422366
> *just waiting for issue #2 :biggrin:
> *


Same here :biggrin:


----------



## sweet63rolln

good luck Toro !
were can I pick one up on the east coast 
maybe books a million?
pm me back


----------



## Toro

> _Originally posted by DESTINATION_CT_@Apr 15 2008, 11:44 AM~10421367
> *CARL LET ME NO WHEN THEY HIT THE STREETS OF SACRA ,GOTTA GET MY ISSUE,HOMIE,
> *


hopefully Carl will have em soon......should be done by next wednesday or thursday....


----------



## BLVD

uffin:


----------



## Toro

> _Originally posted by BLVD_@Apr 15 2008, 07:44 PM~10424756
> *uffin:
> *


 :biggrin:  :biggrin:


----------



## Toro

1760 Airline Highway Suite F-113
Hollister, CA 95023


----------



## cold hard cash

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Apr 15 2008, 06:52 PM~10424811
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1760 Airline Highway Suite F-113
> Hollister, CA 95023
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## BLVD

> _Originally posted by cold hard cash_@Apr 15 2008, 08:19 PM~10425609
> *:biggrin:  :thumbsup:
> *



What's up Glen? How you been homie?


----------



## BIGTITO64




----------



## WWW.360LOW.TV

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 
WHAT ABOUT THE SHOOT!!
IN PORN VALLEY!! 
IMPALAS & 360LOW.TV PUTTING IN WORK!


WITH ICECOLD63


----------



## ICECOLD63

> _Originally posted by 360 LOW VIDEOS_@Apr 15 2008, 10:49 PM~10425973
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> WHAT ABOUT THE SHOOT!!
> IN PORN VALLEY!!
> IMPALAS & 360LOW.TV PUTTING IN WORK!
> WITH ICECOLD63
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## ICECOLD63

I want to thank Toro and Mark for a great time with the photoshot. Thanx for the hook up.


----------



## ForeverMobinChevys

Toro, bringing any of Issue 2 to Guadalupe?


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Apr 13 2008, 11:04 PM~10409766
> *The LRM San Bernardino show was BAD ASS.....we would like to thank everyone that came to the Impalas Magazine booth and either purchashed a shirt or magazine or a poster from Araceli or Monica..there was a ton of high caliber rides at the show.......talked to a lot of people and it really made us feel proud about our first issue.....once again, thank you to everyone that came by, it was great meeting a lot of you and placing the faces with the  LIL screen names
> *


----------



## Aint no Body!

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Apr 15 2008, 06:52 PM~10424811
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1760 Airline Highway Suite F-113
> Hollister, CA 95023
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 uffin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:x2


----------



## Toro

> _Originally posted by 360 LOW VIDEOS_@Apr 15 2008, 09:49 PM~10425973
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> WHAT ABOUT THE SHOOT!!
> IN PORN VALLEY!!
> IMPALAS & 360LOW.TV PUTTING IN WORK!
> WITH ICECOLD63
> *


 :0


----------



## Toro

> _Originally posted by Nothing But Trouble_@Apr 16 2008, 02:31 AM~10427815
> *
> *


see you in a couple of weeks Jess....


----------



## Toro

1760 Airline Highway Suite F-113
Hollister, CA 95023


----------



## DROPTOP4

:thumbsup: :wave:


----------



## gordolw4life

Q-VO TORO YOU BRINGING THE NEW ISSUE TO BAKERS ON MAY 4TH TO THE PICNIC


----------



## viejitos49

Toro, hit me up bro... got some paperwork for you...


----------



## Toro

> _Originally posted by viejitos49_@Apr 16 2008, 09:03 PM~10434192
> *Toro, hit me up bro... got some paperwork for you...
> *


----------



## BLVD

uffin:


----------



## SUPREME69

PROBABLY BEEN ASKED 100 TIMES BUT WHENS THE NEW ISSUE COMING OUT? :biggrin:


----------



## Toro

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Apr 17 2008, 12:25 AM~10436025
> *PROBABLY BEEN ASKED 100 TIMES BUT WHENS THE NEW ISSUE COMING OUT? :biggrin:
> *


will be done by next week.....looked over it again one more time today and well....she's done.........it's a little different than the first.......has a lot of favor...something for everyone......and out just in time for Cinco De Mayo...suddenly, I'm thirsty....


----------



## SUPREME69

ILL CATCH IT IN ORANGE COVE  WHATS THAT MODELS NAME FROM ORANGE COVE?


----------



## Toro

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Apr 17 2008, 12:39 AM~10436097
> *ILL CATCH IT IN ORANGE COVE   WHATS THAT MODELS NAME FROM ORANGE COVE?
> *


  I can't remember.....Angelica????


----------



## BLVD

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Apr 16 2008, 11:43 PM~10436120
> * I can't remember.....Angelica????
> *



You're not that old! :biggrin: 

What's up bro...


----------



## Toro

> _Originally posted by BLVD_@Apr 17 2008, 12:44 AM~10436126
> *You're not that old!  :biggrin:
> 
> What's up bro...
> *


did you get my email?????? and hell nah....I'm 37 years young homie...heheheh


----------



## SUPREME69

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Apr 16 2008, 11:43 PM~10436120
> * I can't remember.....Angelica????
> *



:dunno: someone told me they thought it was yamil. orange coves water aint that good :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BLVD

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Apr 16 2008, 11:52 PM~10436167
> *did you get my email?????? and hell nah....I'm 37 years young homie...heheheh
> *



No sir I didn't, unless you just sent it? Let me check...


----------



## Toro

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Apr 17 2008, 12:52 AM~10436168
> *:dunno: someone told me they thought it was yamil. orange coves water aint that good :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


no, it wasn't her.......


----------



## Toro

> _Originally posted by BLVD_@Apr 17 2008, 12:53 AM~10436177
> *No sir I didn't, unless you just sent it? Let me check...
> *


uuuggghhhhh....my lighter just fell on the floor!!!!!


----------



## BLVD

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Apr 16 2008, 11:55 PM~10436181
> *uuuggghhhhh....my lighter just fell on the floor!!!!!
> *



Say What :biggrin: 

I lost mine :angry: Nah just checked, no email...


----------



## Toro

> _Originally posted by BLVD_@Apr 17 2008, 12:58 AM~10436194
> *Say What  :biggrin:
> 
> I lost mine  :angry:  Nah just checked, no email...
> *


check it again bro......


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Apr 16 2008, 07:54 AM~10428622
> *see you in a couple of weeks Jess....
> *


will be ready


----------



## BLVD

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Apr 17 2008, 12:07 AM~10436240
> *check it again bro......
> *



:roflmao: 

Got it now, you were a lil off :biggrin: 

Just got the message though bro, no attachment...


----------



## Toro

> _Originally posted by Nothing But Trouble_@Apr 17 2008, 01:09 AM~10436247
> *will be ready
> *


 :biggrin:  .....I can't wait......


----------



## Toro

> _Originally posted by BLVD_@Apr 17 2008, 01:10 AM~10436251
> *:roflmao:
> 
> Got it now, you were a lil off  :biggrin:
> 
> Just got the message though bro, no attachment...
> *


how about now...and no...I'm not changing the name...hehehehhehe


----------



## DREAM ON

:wave: :wave:


----------



## BLVD

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Apr 17 2008, 12:17 AM~10436275
> *how about now...and no...I'm not changing the name...hehehehhehe
> *



Ah shit bro, your making me laugh :roflmao: 

Just resend it! Saying attachment is trunssssomething :biggrin:


----------



## Toro

> _Originally posted by BLVD_@Apr 17 2008, 01:20 AM~10436281
> *Ah shit bro, your making me laugh  :roflmao:
> 
> Just resend it! Saying attachment is trunssssomething  :biggrin:
> *


trunssssomething.......you never heard of that??? hehehehhe


----------



## Toro

> _Originally posted by hopemwear_@Apr 17 2008, 01:18 AM~10436278
> *:wave:  :wave:
> *


whaaaaaaaaaat's up?????? vas ir a San Diego con nosotros???


----------



## BLVD

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Apr 17 2008, 12:23 AM~10436284
> *trunssssomething.......you never heard of that??? hehehehhe
> *



Just now :roflmao:


----------



## Toro

:biggrin: :biggrin:


> _Originally posted by BLVD_@Apr 17 2008, 01:25 AM~10436290
> *Just now  :roflmao:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## DREAM ON

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Apr 17 2008, 12:23 AM~10436287
> *whaaaaaaaaaat's up?????? vas ir a San Diego con nosotros???
> *



no bro! i'm going to the peterson museum with chino..and the crew....will meet next show again,


----------



## Toro

> _Originally posted by hopemwear_@Apr 17 2008, 01:28 AM~10436299
> *no bro! i'm going to the peterson museum with chino..and the crew....will meet next show again,
> *


on saturday??? I'll be back in LA from San Diego on sunday....


----------



## DREAM ON

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Apr 17 2008, 12:33 AM~10436304
> *on saturday??? I'll be back in LA from San Diego on sunday....
> *



cool maybe you can stop by chino's house on sunday.. :biggrin:


----------



## Toro

> _Originally posted by hopemwear_@Apr 17 2008, 01:37 AM~10436311
> *cool maybe you can stop by chino's house on sunday.. :biggrin:
> *


I'll call you guys.....I gotta stop at Danny D's on friday tambien...


----------



## DREAM ON

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Apr 17 2008, 12:37 AM~10436312
> *I'll call you guys.....I gotta stop at Danny D's on friday tambien...
> *


 hey robert will be here friday as well for the musuem to.


----------



## BLVD

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Apr 17 2008, 12:27 AM~10436297
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:
> :biggrin:
> *



Go to sleep bro! :roflmao: 

...And resend that in the morning :biggrin:


----------



## Toro

> _Originally posted by BLVD_@Apr 17 2008, 01:44 AM~10436329
> *Go to sleep bro!  :roflmao:
> 
> ...And resend that in the morning  :biggrin:
> *


hehehe...resent...


----------



## Toro




----------



## BLVD

uffin:


----------



## DREAM ON

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by Toro_@Apr 17 2008, 12:54 AM~10436351
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## shrimpscampi

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Apr 17 2008, 12:54 AM~10436351
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Lookin' hella legit...


----------



## shrimpscampi

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Apr 15 2008, 06:52 PM~10424811
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1760 Airline Highway Suite F-113
> Hollister, CA 95023
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:thumbsup:


----------



## shrimpscampi

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Oct 3 2007, 06:37 PM~8927132
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


These pics are impressive...kudos...


----------



## BLVD

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Apr 17 2008, 12:50 AM~10436343
> *hehehe...resent...
> *



Morning bro, still didn't get it...


----------



## nobueno

Great photos as always Jesse!


----------



## Toro

> _Originally posted by nobueno_@Apr 17 2008, 08:43 AM~10437225
> *Great photos as always Jesse!
> *


thanks Jae....


----------



## milkbone

WHERE CAN I FIND THIS MAGAZINE...I HAVE CHECKED BARNES AND NOBLE AND NO LUCK


----------



## classic53

> _Originally posted by milkbone_@Apr 17 2008, 07:47 AM~10437621
> *WHERE CAN I FIND THIS MAGAZINE...I HAVE CHECKED BARNES AND NOBLE AND NO LUCK
> *


SUBSCRIBE IT'S A GREAT MAG :biggrin:


----------



## Toro

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Apr 17 2008, 12:31 AM~10436054
> *will be done by next week.....looked over it again one more time today and well....she's done.........it's a little different than the first.......has a lot of favor...something for everyone......and out just in time for Cinco De Mayo...suddenly, I'm thirsty....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## LOWRIDER SCENE

WHAT UP TORO :biggrin: 









PREVIEW  
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yyt4qpw7yeg


----------



## Toro

what's up Lowrider Scene???? you guys heading to San Diego???? I'm leaving in a couple hours.


----------



## BLVD

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Apr 17 2008, 07:46 PM~10442137
> *what's up Lowrider Scene???? you guys heading to San Diego???? I'm leaving in a couple hours.
> *



Just got the eamil.

You guys be safe on your way out there bro...


----------



## LOWRIDER SCENE

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Apr 17 2008, 07:46 PM~10442137
> *what's up Lowrider Scene???? you guys heading to San Diego???? I'm leaving in a couple hours.
> *


leaving tomorrow, early. we'll see you there


----------



## BIGTITO64




----------



## Toro

> _Originally posted by LOWRIDER SCENE_@Apr 17 2008, 08:48 PM~10442168
> *leaving tomorrow, early. we'll see you there
> *


hit me up bro...


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Apr 17 2008, 07:46 PM~10442137
> *what's up Lowrider Scene???? you guys heading to San Diego???? I'm leaving in a couple hours.
> *


see you there


----------



## Guam707

Is it gonna be for sale in Sacramento again?


----------



## andrewlister

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Apr 17 2008, 12:54 AM~10436351
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



those are great shots man........i still dont understand about the tv thing. 

:dunno: 

cant wait for the 2nd album Toro :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## exotic rider

> _Originally posted by Guam707_@Apr 18 2008, 12:14 AM~10444350
> *Is it gonna be for sale in Sacramento again?
> *


YES IT IS HOMIE! CALL ME I'LL MEET YOU SOMEWHERE WHEN I GET THEM..
I STILL HAVE SOME COPIES OF THE ISSUE WITH THE 62 ON THE COVER..
IF ANYONE IN THE SAC AREA NEEDS A COPY OF THE 1ST ISSUE HIT ME UP I'LL MEET YOU TOO!  :biggrin:


----------



## milkbone

> _Originally posted by classic53_@Apr 17 2008, 12:31 PM~10437876
> *SUBSCRIBE IT'S A GREAT MAG  :biggrin:
> *



MORE THAN WILLING TO :cheesy: JUST POST THE LINK


----------



## milkbone

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Apr 17 2008, 02:31 AM~10436054
> *will be done by next week.....looked over it again one more time today and well....she's done.........it's a little different than the first.......has a lot of favor...something for everyone......and out just in time for Cinco De Mayo...suddenly, I'm thirsty....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



ME 2


----------



## Toro

> _Originally posted by Nothing But Trouble_@Apr 18 2008, 01:00 AM~10444305
> *see you there
> *


  .....we gonna get some nice pics of that candy purple convertable you got there...


----------



## Toro

> _Originally posted by Guam707_@Apr 18 2008, 01:14 AM~10444350
> *Is it gonna be for sale in Sacramento again?
> *


yes sir.....Carl, Hi Low, Roundhouse Deli in Roseville, C & L Hydraulics, The Candyman, Hollywood Customs.....I'll get a complete list up soon.... anyone else that wants to carry the mag just pm me and I'll get it out there....both issue one and two will be at the Socios show as well....


----------



## BLVD

uffin:


----------



## Toro

> _Originally posted by milkbone_@Apr 18 2008, 10:40 AM~10446300
> *MORE THAN WILLING TO  :cheesy:  JUST POST THE LINK
> *












1760 Airline Highway Suite F-113
Hollister, CA 95023










Paypal: [email protected]


----------



## Toro

:biggrin:


----------



## bigstew22

April is almost over and only one magazine is on my counter. Not sure how you are going to squeez out out the other subscriptions by the end of 2008 but I hope it happens TORO .............................


----------



## BIG DIRTY

MAN would be nice too get some over here in KUWAIT. DAMN


----------



## andrewlister

i know and love impalas magazine :cheesy: 
but i got a question for all y'all who know about these things
what ever happened to a magazine called 'Lows Angeles', did it ever happen? :dunno:


----------



## ICECOLD63

Wasup Toro!! Bad ass Magazine!!


----------



## Guam707

> _Originally posted by exotic rider_@Apr 18 2008, 09:38 AM~10446282
> *YES IT IS HOMIE! CALL ME I'LL MEET YOU SOMEWHERE WHEN I GET THEM..
> I STILL HAVE SOME COPIES OF THE ISSUE WITH THE 62 ON THE COVER..
> IF ANYONE IN THE SAC AREA NEEDS A COPY OF THE 1ST ISSUE HIT ME UP I'LL MEET YOU TOO!   :biggrin:
> *


Thanks homie, but I got my last from RoundHouse Deli. It's close to my house. Thanks for the offer.


----------



## Guam707

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Apr 18 2008, 04:47 PM~10449016
> *yes sir.....Carl, Hi Low, Roundhouse Deli in Roseville, C & L Hydraulics, The Candyman, Hollywood Customs.....I'll get a complete list up soon.... anyone else that wants to carry the mag just pm me and I'll get it out there....both issue one and two will be at the Socios show as well....
> *


They make good sandwiches :biggrin:


----------



## BLVD

uffin:


----------



## spinner

how do i get a subscription from australia?


----------



## exotic rider

HAPPY 420


----------



## Nasty

TTT 

2nd issue :thumbsup:


----------



## bigstew22

> _Originally posted by Nasty_@Apr 20 2008, 01:23 PM~10460122
> *TTT
> 
> 2nd issue :thumbsup:
> *


 Exactly .....subscription is paid now looking for the goods to be delivered


----------



## cherry 64

> _Originally posted by andrewlister_@Apr 18 2008, 12:29 AM~10444403
> *those are great shots man........i still dont understand about the tv thing.
> 
> :dunno:
> 
> cant wait for the 2nd album Toro :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


THE TV THING IS FOR POINTS AND SHOW I HOPE U UNDERSTAND


----------



## Nasty

> _Originally posted by bigstew22_@Apr 20 2008, 06:23 PM~10462479
> *Exactly .....subscription is paid now looking for the goods to be delivered
> *


Naw im saying the second issue is good..im sure you guys are all goin to like it.

Toro takes pride in his work as do all of us that are apart of Impalas Magazine. With that being said, theres no doubt in my mind that the "goods" you are waiting for will exceed your expectations.

It has mine and ive been apart of it from the get go.


----------



## devious syn

*PINCHE JESS YOU OWE ME DAMN IT*!!!!!!! :0 :biggrin:


----------



## BLVD

> _Originally posted by Nasty_@Apr 21 2008, 10:07 AM~10466149
> *Naw im saying the second issue is good..im sure you guys are all goin to like it.
> 
> Toro takes pride in his work as do all of us that are apart of Impalas Magazine. With that being said, theres no doubt in my mind that the "goods" you are waiting for will exceed your expectations.
> 
> It has mine and ive been apart of it from the get go.
> *



uffin: 

Whats up bro...


----------



## Nasty

> _Originally posted by BLVD_@Apr 21 2008, 11:24 AM~10467071
> *uffin:
> 
> Whats up bro...
> *


chillin. just tryna get back on my feet after being sick all last week


----------



## andrewlister

> _Originally posted by cherry 64_@Apr 20 2008, 08:44 PM~10463197
> *THE TV THING IS FOR POINTS AND SHOW I HOPE U UNDERSTAND
> *


understand totally bro, Im just so over them. They shouldnt give points for em, just new innovations or reinventing shit........


----------



## 4pumpedTLon20s

> _Originally posted by andrewlister_@Apr 21 2008, 12:56 PM~10467275
> *understand totally bro, Im just so over them.  They shouldnt give points for em, just new innovations or reinventing shit........
> *


THAT DONT MAKE NO SENSE, SO SINCE EVERYONE HAS HYDRAULICS SHOULD THE STOP GIVING POINTS FOR THEM, IF U SEE A JUDGING SHEET AUDIO/VIDEO IS A CATEGORY, AND IF U WANT TO WIN IN THE SHOW CIRCUIT U MAXIMIZE YOUR POINTS IN EVERY CATEGORY, ALSO ITS NOT LIKE TRINO HAS 50 TVS IN HIS TRUNKS, HE HAS 2 AND THEY DONE CLEAN, NOT OVERKILL. ANYWAYS I THINK THE TVS LOOK DOPE AS HELL, AS SO DOES THE WHOLE TRUNK, THERES A BIT OF EVERYTHING, NOT TO MUCH OF NOTHING, WOULD IT LOOK BETTER IF IT WAS JUST A PLAIN WALL THERE, DONT THE TVS GIVE U SOMETHING TO LOOK AT. THERES ALOT OF SHIT WE DO TO OUR CARS, ONCE WE GET TO FULL OR RADICAL, THAT WE DONT REALLY DO FOR THE HELL OF IT, WE DO IT FOR POINTS. ONCE U BUILD A WINNER U REALIZE THAT, AND IF U ALWAYS GETTING BEAT, U FIGURE OUT WHAT TO DO WIN.


----------



## 4pumpedTLon20s

AND BIG PROPS TO IMPALAS MAGAZINE, GREAT LOOKING MAGAZINE, FIRST ISSUE WAS MUCH NICER TO LOOK AT, THEN THE LAST 12 ISSUES I GOT FROM LOWRIDER, NICE DETAILED PICS, AND NOT TO RIM ADD OVERKILL.


----------



## cherry 64

> _Originally posted by 4pumpedTLon20s_@Apr 21 2008, 05:47 PM~10469356
> *THAT DONT MAKE NO SENSE, SO SINCE EVERYONE HAS HYDRAULICS SHOULD THE STOP GIVING POINTS FOR THEM, IF U SEE A JUDGING SHEET AUDIO/VIDEO IS A CATEGORY, AND IF U WANT TO WIN IN THE SHOW CIRCUIT U MAXIMIZE YOUR POINTS IN EVERY CATEGORY, ALSO ITS NOT LIKE TRINO HAS 50 TVS IN HIS TRUNKS, HE HAS 2 AND THEY DONE CLEAN, NOT OVERKILL. ANYWAYS I THINK THE TVS LOOK DOPE AS HELL, AS SO DOES THE WHOLE TRUNK, THERES A BIT OF EVERYTHING, NOT TO MUCH OF NOTHING, WOULD IT LOOK BETTER IF IT WAS JUST  A PLAIN WALL THERE, DONT THE TVS GIVE U SOMETHING TO LOOK AT. THERES ALOT OF SHIT WE DO TO OUR CARS, ONCE WE GET TO FULL OR RADICAL, THAT WE DONT REALLY DO FOR THE HELL OF IT, WE DO IT FOR POINTS. ONCE U BUILD A WINNER U REALIZE THAT, AND IF U ALWAYS GETTING BEAT, U FIGURE OUT WHAT TO DO WIN.
> *


THAKS BOBBY NICELY SAID, JUST LIKE MY REPLY


----------



## EL RAIDER

> _Originally posted by 4pumpedTLon20s_@Apr 21 2008, 05:47 PM~10469356
> *THAT DONT MAKE NO SENSE, SO SINCE EVERYONE HAS HYDRAULICS SHOULD THE STOP GIVING POINTS FOR THEM, IF U SEE A JUDGING SHEET AUDIO/VIDEO IS A CATEGORY, AND IF U WANT TO WIN IN THE SHOW CIRCUIT U MAXIMIZE YOUR POINTS IN EVERY CATEGORY, ALSO ITS NOT LIKE TRINO HAS 50 TVS IN HIS TRUNKS, HE HAS 2 AND THEY DONE CLEAN, NOT OVERKILL. ANYWAYS I THINK THE TVS LOOK DOPE AS HELL, AS SO DOES THE WHOLE TRUNK, THERES A BIT OF EVERYTHING, NOT TO MUCH OF NOTHING, WOULD IT LOOK BETTER IF IT WAS JUST  A PLAIN WALL THERE, DONT THE TVS GIVE U SOMETHING TO LOOK AT. THERES ALOT OF SHIT WE DO TO OUR CARS, ONCE WE GET TO FULL OR RADICAL, THAT WE DONT REALLY DO FOR THE HELL OF IT, WE DO IT FOR POINTS. ONCE U BUILD A WINNER U REALIZE THAT, AND IF U ALWAYS GETTING BEAT, U FIGURE OUT WHAT TO DO WIN.
> *


----------



## TECHNIQUES

got the mag at the san berdo show , good mag. everything about it :thumbsup:


----------



## Rollinaround

> _Originally posted by Nasty_@Apr 21 2008, 11:07 AM~10466149
> *Naw im saying the second issue is good..im sure you guys are all goin to like it.
> 
> Toro takes pride in his work as do all of us that are apart of Impalas Magazine. With that being said, theres no doubt in my mind that the "goods" you are waiting for will exceed your expectations.
> 
> It has mine and ive been apart of it from the get go.
> *


yo nasty who sellin it in town?


----------



## mxcn_roc

I've never seen this magazine. What is it about? :dunno:


----------



## Nasty

> _Originally posted by Rollinaround_@Apr 22 2008, 01:58 PM~10477794
> *yo nasty who sellin it in town?
> *


Big Daddy's auto parts had some. im not sure if he still does. Also R & S had some too.I believe we are looking for more people to sell them in san jo. so if you know of anyone hit up toro.


----------



## Toro

> _Originally posted by BIG DIRTY_@Apr 19 2008, 08:16 AM~10452612
> *MAN would be nice too get some over here in KUWAIT.  DAMN
> *


get me the info bro so I can get em out there........


----------



## BLVD

uffin:


----------



## Toro

> _Originally posted by BLVD_@Apr 22 2008, 07:33 PM~10479587
> *uffin:
> *


----------



## Toro

if all goes well...the 2nd issue should be done at the printers by the end of this week....keep your fingers crossed.........


----------



## ICECOLD63

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Apr 22 2008, 08:38 PM~10479628
> *if all goes well...the 2nd issue should be done at the printers by the end of this week....keep your fingers crossed.........
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## gordolw4life

> [ /quote]TORO WAZ UP HOMIE YOU BRINGING THE NEW ISSUE TO THE LATIN WORLD PICNIC LET ME KNOW BIG DOGG GRACIAS I GOT YOUR BEER WAITING FOR YOU ICE COLD :biggrin:


----------



## DIPN714

WE NEED ALL U GUYS TO GET THE MAG;;;;DIP'N CAR CLUB 714 WILL HAVE THE 46 FORD TRUCK IN IT;;;CHECK IT OUT;;;;;;;;;


----------



## DIPN714




----------



## DIPN714




----------



## DIPN714

MY GIRL


----------



## Rollinaround

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Apr 22 2008, 07:38 PM~10479628
> *if all goes well...the 2nd issue should be done at the printers by the end of this week....keep your fingers crossed.........
> *


----------



## DIPN714




----------



## DIPN714

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content








MY GIRL


----------



## andrewlister

> _Originally posted by 4pumpedTLon20s_@Apr 21 2008, 05:47 PM~10469356
> *THAT DONT MAKE NO SENSE, SO SINCE EVERYONE HAS HYDRAULICS SHOULD THE STOP GIVING POINTS FOR THEM, IF U SEE A JUDGING SHEET AUDIO/VIDEO IS A CATEGORY, AND IF U WANT TO WIN IN THE SHOW CIRCUIT U MAXIMIZE YOUR POINTS IN EVERY CATEGORY, ALSO ITS NOT LIKE TRINO HAS 50 TVS IN HIS TRUNKS, HE HAS 2 AND THEY DONE CLEAN, NOT OVERKILL. ANYWAYS I THINK THE TVS LOOK DOPE AS HELL, AS SO DOES THE WHOLE TRUNK, THERES A BIT OF EVERYTHING, NOT TO MUCH OF NOTHING, WOULD IT LOOK BETTER IF IT WAS JUST  A PLAIN WALL THERE, DONT THE TVS GIVE U SOMETHING TO LOOK AT. THERES ALOT OF SHIT WE DO TO OUR CARS, ONCE WE GET TO FULL OR RADICAL, THAT WE DONT REALLY DO FOR THE HELL OF IT, WE DO IT FOR POINTS. ONCE U BUILD A WINNER U REALIZE THAT, AND IF U ALWAYS GETTING BEAT, U FIGURE OUT WHAT TO DO WIN.
> *



yeah good call bro, point taken. :biggrin: Im not dissing the trunk at all, its amazing.
youre right about overkill. Id love to see a judging sheet, any topics someone can point me at?


----------



## GABINO

U COMING TO MOONEYS GROVE IN VISALIA THIS SUNDAY?
THEY GOT U ON THE FLYER :dunno: uffin:


----------



## Donny Biggs

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Apr 22 2008, 06:38 PM~10479628
> *if all goes well...the 2nd issue should be done at the printers by the end of this week....keep your fingers crossed.........
> *


Hey Toro, Where can I buy the mag, I checked you guys out last year at San Diego Show, and bought a couple of shirts, since then everyone keep hittin me up about the shirts.. :biggrin:  I want to subscribe !! :thumbsup:


----------



## Toro

> _Originally posted by Donny Biggs_@Apr 23 2008, 03:24 AM~10482898
> *Hey Toro, Where can I buy the mag, I checked you guys out last year at San Diego Show, and bought a couple of shirts, since then everyone keep hittin me up about the shirts..  :biggrin:   I want to subscribe !!  :thumbsup:
> *












1760 Airline Highway Suite F-113
Hollister, CA 95023










Paypal: [email protected]


----------



## caddychic

TTT


----------



## Toro

> _Originally posted by caddychic_@Apr 23 2008, 12:37 PM~10485364
> *TTT
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Ragtrey

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## exotic rider

uffin: uffin:


----------



## Toro

> _Originally posted by Ragtrey_@Apr 24 2008, 07:32 AM~10491762
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


whaaaaaaaaaaaaaaat's up?


----------



## Toro

Hey Robby....how's it going bro......


----------



## Toro

sup Stevie......buenos dias....


----------



## MISS *V*

YOU STILL COMIN TO THE DUB SHOW TORO???


----------



## Nasty

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Apr 24 2008, 06:52 AM~10492112
> *sup Stevie......buenos dias....
> *


Whats up brother.. how are things?


----------



## BLVD

uffin:


----------



## BIGTITO64




----------



## shrimpscampi

:thumbsup:


----------



## Toro

> _Originally posted by MISS *V*_@Apr 24 2008, 09:55 AM~10492480
> *YOU STILL COMIN TO THE DUB SHOW TORO???
> *


I gotta check the date.....seems like my calendar is filling up all of a sudden..heheheh :biggrin:


----------



## EL RAIDER

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Apr 24 2008, 05:40 PM~10496108
> *I gotta check the date.....seems like my calendar is filling up all of a sudden..heheheh :biggrin:
> *





:scrutinize: :scrutinize: :scrutinize:


----------



## BLVD

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Apr 24 2008, 05:40 PM~10496108
> *I gotta check the date.....seems like my calendar is filling up all of a sudden..heheheh :biggrin:
> *



Wonder Why :dunno:


----------



## clhydraulics




----------



## Toro

> _Originally posted by clhydraulics_@Apr 24 2008, 11:11 PM~10498623
> *
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Toro

The Chop Shop on Freedom Blvd in Watsonville now is carrying the Premier Issue of Impalas Magazine and will have the 2nd issue soon along with L&G Detail in Watsonville


----------



## Aint no Body!

Whats up Toro are you going to Orange Cove next weekend?


----------



## Toro

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Apr 25 2008, 12:34 AM~10499349
> *Whats up Toro are you going to Orange Cove next weekend?
> *


sure am bro.....and then heading out to the Latin World picnic in Bakersfield after that.....hopefully I'll have Issue No. 2


----------



## Mr JuleZ

SUP TORO...

MAGAZINE LQQKS GOOD BROTHA...

JUST MAKE SURE WHEN YOUR DONE WITH THE MODELS, TO SEND THEM MY WAY...I GOT A SPECIAL PLACE WHERE THEY CAN POSE FOR A SHOOT! LOL


----------



## Toro

> _Originally posted by RollerZ 57_@Apr 25 2008, 08:49 AM~10500748
> *SUP TORO...
> 
> MAGAZINE LQQKS GOOD BROTHA...
> 
> JUST MAKE SURE WHEN YOUR DONE WITH THE MODELS, TO SEND THEM MY WAY...I GOT A SPECIAL PLACE WHERE THEY CAN POSE FOR A SHOOT! LOL
> *


whaaaaaaaaaaaaat's up Ju....happy you liked the magazine.... :biggrin:


----------



## Toro




----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY

ttt


----------



## Aint no Body!

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Apr 25 2008, 07:39 AM~10500693
> *sure am bro.....and then heading out to the Latin World picnic in Bakersfield after that.....hopefully I'll have Issue No. 2
> *


see you at both :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SAC_TOWN




----------



## Toro

> _Originally posted by SAC_TOWN_@Apr 26 2008, 03:09 AM~10507730
> *
> *


----------



## rd62rdstr

Is the second issue out yet?


----------



## chrysler300

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Apr 25 2008, 07:39 AM~10500693
> *sure am bro.....and then heading out to the Latin World picnic in Bakersfield after that.....hopefully I'll have Issue No. 2
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Toro

> _Originally posted by rd62rdstr_@Apr 27 2008, 08:04 AM~10513154
> *Is the second issue out yet?
> *


should be done by the end of this week....


----------



## Toro

> _Originally posted by chrysler300_@Apr 27 2008, 11:29 AM~10514024
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


tu sabes....


----------



## Toro

chillin at Danny D's in Baldwin Park...


----------



## devious syn

PINCHE JESS WHATS UP!!!!!!


----------



## Toro

> _Originally posted by devious syn_@Apr 28 2008, 11:06 AM~10520961
> *PINCHE JESS WHATS UP!!!!!!
> *


 :biggrin: heeeeeeeyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy.......


----------



## Aint no Body!

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Apr 28 2008, 07:38 AM~10519918
> *should be done by the end of this week....
> *


 :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:


----------



## Toro

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Apr 28 2008, 11:57 AM~10521425
> *:thumbsup:    :thumbsup:
> *


see you this weekend buddy


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63

TTT..........


----------



## Toro

> _Originally posted by CHUCKIEBOY63_@Apr 28 2008, 03:02 PM~10523311
> *TTT..........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## BLVD

uffin:


----------



## Toro

> _Originally posted by BLVD_@Apr 28 2008, 10:56 PM~10528356
> *uffin:
> *


what's up Chris????? :biggrin:


----------



## xavierthexman

Hey TORO!

We missed you at the menudo! I hope you had a good time in San Diego!


----------



## Toro

> _Originally posted by xavierthexman_@Apr 29 2008, 01:27 PM~10532431
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey TORO!
> 
> We missed you at the menudo!  I hope you had a good time in San Diego!
> *


The Chicano Park show was cool....damn what a gathering....the culture runs deep there and I could feel it when I looked up at all the murals.....about the menudo...I'll be back in a few weeks....oh hell yeah....we'll have a couple bowls with some Coronas.... :biggrin:


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Apr 29 2008, 05:52 PM~10534761
> *The Chicano Park show was cool....damn what a gathering....the culture runs deep there and I could feel it when I looked up at all the murals.....about the menudo...I'll be back in a few weeks....oh hell yeah....we'll have a couple bowls with some Coronas.... :biggrin:
> *


SUP BROTHA


----------



## Toro

> _Originally posted by Nothing But Trouble_@Apr 29 2008, 06:53 PM~10534781
> *SUP BROTHA
> *


what's up bro??? see you on sunday.....


----------



## Toro

just a little look into the future.......


----------



## el amo

hey toro you got any pics frm. san berdoo. of california clasicc


----------



## zfelix

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Apr 29 2008, 06:05 PM~10534883
> *just a little look into the future.......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



i like the blue one :biggrin:


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Apr 29 2008, 05:58 PM~10534823
> *what's up bro??? see you on sunday.....
> *


just here waiting on sunday toro just got back from sacramento and have a full amount of shows 2 hit all year


----------



## frameoffz

whats up impalas mag :biggrin:


----------



## Toro

> _Originally posted by zfelix_@Apr 29 2008, 08:37 PM~10535810
> *i like the blue one :biggrin:
> *


can't wait to get to Vegas to get a closer look at it....


----------



## Toro

> _Originally posted by frameoffz_@Apr 29 2008, 09:40 PM~10536664
> *whats up impalas mag :biggrin:
> *


whaaaaaaaaaaat's up bro.......how are you and the family doing???


----------



## Toro

> _Originally posted by Nothing But Trouble_@Apr 29 2008, 08:55 PM~10536025
> *just here waiting on sunday toro just got back from sacramento and have a full amount of shows 2 hit all year
> *


hell yeah..tell me about it....looks like a new show popping up every weekend


----------



## DaddyCaddy's Girl

:wave: :wave: HI!


----------



## Toro

> _Originally posted by DaddyCaddy's Girl_@Apr 30 2008, 08:38 AM~10539853
> *:wave:  :wave: HI!
> *


hey hey....what's up????


----------



## Toro

> _Originally posted by zfelix_@Apr 29 2008, 08:37 PM~10535810
> *i like the blue one :biggrin:
> *


this one???? :biggrin:


----------



## DREAM ON

:biggrin: hey toro.... nice pic's


----------



## Toro

> _Originally posted by hopemwear_@Apr 30 2008, 09:26 AM~10540257
> *:biggrin: hey toro.... nice pic's
> *


whaaaaaaaat's up...how's the Lincoln coming along?


----------



## DREAM ON

we started sanding the car.... right now. and then will throw some graphics on it....
:biggrin:


----------



## Aint no Body!

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Apr 29 2008, 06:05 PM~10534883
> *just a little look into the future.......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


  :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## xavierthexman

> _Originally posted by Nothing But Trouble_@Apr 29 2008, 05:53 PM~10534781
> *SUP BROTHA
> *



By the way that GOODTIMES CAR LOOKS *FIRME!!!!*


----------



## Toro

:biggrin:


----------



## BLVD

uffin:


----------



## el amo

> _Originally posted by BLVD_@Apr 30 2008, 09:11 PM~10546793
> *uffin:
> *


where is the new issue? can we have a sneak peak?


----------



## ICECOLD63

:biggrin:


----------



## MEXICANPOISON

nice pics TORO :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Toro

> _Originally posted by MEXICANPOISON_@Apr 30 2008, 09:40 PM~10547117
> *nice pics  TORO  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


thanks bro...how's everything over in Chi-Town?


----------



## Toro

Living the Low Life tonight's episode...all about Impalas....


----------



## Lambo Gator

:biggrin:  :thumbsup:


----------



## BLVD

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 2 Anonymous Users)
1 Members: drasticbean


What up Bean...:wave:


----------



## Aint no Body!

:wave: :thumbsup:


----------



## 64Rag

> _Originally posted by Toro_@May 1 2008, 06:39 AM~10550132
> *Living the Low Life tonight's episode...all about Impalas....
> *


You know I'll be watching. :biggrin:


----------



## cherry 64

> _Originally posted by 64Rag_@May 1 2008, 01:51 PM~10552961
> *You know I'll be watching. :biggrin:
> *


what time raj :biggrin:


----------



## BLVD

> _Originally posted by cherry 64_@May 1 2008, 02:30 PM~10553342
> *what time raj :biggrin:
> *



Should be around 7 on the west coast...

:biggrin:


----------



## Mr JuleZ

SUP CHRIS


SUP TORO


----------



## BLVD

> _Originally posted by RollerZ 57_@May 1 2008, 03:25 PM~10553661
> *SUP CHRIS
> SUP TORO
> 
> *



What's up bRO...

Just here staying out of the snow :angry:


----------



## 64Rag

> _Originally posted by cherry 64_@May 1 2008, 01:30 PM~10553342
> *what time raj :biggrin:
> *


I believe it is 7PM.


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY

> _Originally posted by xavierthexman_@Apr 30 2008, 12:06 PM~10542287
> *By the way that GOODTIMES CAR LOOKS  FIRME!!!!
> *


thanks 4 the positive comment car was done overnight


----------



## MEXICANPOISON

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Apr 30 2008, 11:50 PM~10548597
> *thanks bro...how's everything over in Chi-Town?
> *


todo bien :biggrin:


----------



## Toro

> _Originally posted by RollerZ 57_@May 1 2008, 04:25 PM~10553661
> *SUP CHRIS
> SUP TORO
> 
> *


  :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN

D.J. Shortdog dropping all of them hits! :thumbsup: 

http://www.thebeat713.com


----------



## bigshod

*hey toro hit me up,,need more shirts in bakersfield,,seeing if you can bring with you sunday???? :biggrin: *


----------



## Toro

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@May 1 2008, 11:10 PM~10557051
> *hey toro hit me up,,need more shirts in bakersfield,,seeing if you can bring with you sunday???? :biggrin:
> *


I'll see what I can do bro....if not, we'll have em for the Fresno show


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA

IM READY FOR MY ADD


----------



## Toro

> _Originally posted by ZENITH WIREWHEELS_@May 2 2008, 01:05 AM~10558092
> *IM READY FOR MY ADD
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## johnnie65

WHAT UP TORO? SEE YOU GUYS IN 2 WEEKS HERE IN FRESNO!


----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by Toro_@May 1 2008, 11:58 PM~10558058
> *I'll see what I can do bro....if not, we'll have em for the Fresno show
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Toro

> _Originally posted by johnnie65_@May 2 2008, 03:11 AM~10558403
> *WHAT UP TORO? SEE YOU GUYS IN 2 WEEKS HERE IN FRESNO!
> *


whaaaaaaaaaaaaaaat's up Johnnie????? see you at the LG show


----------



## A TODA MADRE

Seen this vato on TV last night that looked just like you Jess!

TTT


----------



## Nasty

> _Originally posted by ogbrkboy_@May 2 2008, 08:45 AM~10559925
> *Seen this vato on TV last night that looked just like you Jess!
> 
> TTT
> *


you saw him too??? i think he even had the same nick name


----------



## Toro

> _Originally posted by Nasty_@May 2 2008, 11:03 AM~10560070
> *you saw him too??? i think he even had the same nick name
> *


damn...I should get it copyrighted..heheheheheh....


----------



## exotic rider

> _Originally posted by Toro_@May 2 2008, 12:18 PM~10560943
> *damn...I should get it copyrighted..heheheheheh....
> *


YOUR FAMOUS FUCKER!


----------



## Nasty

> _Originally posted by Toro_@May 2 2008, 11:18 AM~10560943
> *damn...I should get it copyrighted..heheheheheh....
> *


might be a good idea superstar


----------



## ICECOLD63

\
TORO PUTTIN IN WORK!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## FoolishinVegas

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Apr 30 2008, 08:40 AM~10539870
> *this one????    :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Looks familiar! :rofl:


----------



## JUCYAZ

if only we could get this in new zealand


----------



## andrewlister

> _Originally posted by JUCYAZ_@May 2 2008, 11:31 PM~10565108
> *if only we could get this in new zealand
> *



get a subscription bro.............i got one :biggrin:


----------



## BLVD

> _Originally posted by Toro_@May 2 2008, 12:18 PM~10560943
> *damn...I should get it copyrighted..heheheheheh....
> *



Too late, I already did. Want to buy it? :biggrin: 


uffin:


----------



## A TODA MADRE

> _Originally posted by BLVD_@May 3 2008, 12:00 AM~10565382
> *Too late, I already did. Want to buy it?  :biggrin:
> uffin:
> *


Seen you on there too loco..


----------



## Loco SS

> _Originally posted by ICECOLD63_@May 2 2008, 11:07 PM~10564702
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> \
> TORO PUTTIN IN WORK!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


Eddie... Who's shop is that ???


----------



## BLVD

> _Originally posted by ogbrkboy_@May 3 2008, 08:29 AM~10566028
> *Seen you on there too loco..
> *



Damn! There is someone out there impersonating us, cause I was in Denver :biggrin:


----------



## BLVD

uffin:


----------



## ICECOLD63

> _Originally posted by Loco SS_@May 3 2008, 10:39 AM~10566062
> *Eddie... Who's shop is that ???
> *











George from Lifestyle. One cool homie!!


----------



## Toro

> _Originally posted by ICECOLD63_@May 4 2008, 08:11 AM~10571178
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> George from Lifestyle.  One cool homie!!
> *


sup Eddie????


----------



## Toro

:biggrin: Happy Cinco de Mayo everyone......


----------



## nobueno

Happy Drinko De Mayo Toro! :biggrin:


----------



## Toro

:biggrin: :biggrin:


> _Originally posted by nobueno_@May 5 2008, 08:55 AM~10577923
> *Happy Drinko De Mayo Toro!  :biggrin:
> *


you too Jae......Happy Drinko..... :biggrin:


----------



## exotic rider

> _Originally posted by Toro_@May 5 2008, 07:45 AM~10577875
> *:biggrin:  Happy Cinco de Mayo everyone......
> *


X2


----------



## Toro

> _Originally posted by exotic rider_@May 5 2008, 09:07 AM~10578006
> *X2
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## WWW.360LOW.TV

:cheesy:


----------



## BLVD

> _Originally posted by Toro+May 5 2008, 07:45 AM~10577875-->
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:  Happy Cinco de Mayo everyone......
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :wave:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 5 2008, 07:55 AM~10577923
> *Happy Drinko De Mayo Toro!  :biggrin:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What up Jae, happy Drinko to you too :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by exotic [email protected] 5 2008, 08:07 AM~10578006
> *X2
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :wave:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-360 LOW VIDEOS_@May 5 2008, 08:44 AM~10578246
> *:cheesy:
> *


Loving the website homie :thumbsup: 


uffin:


----------



## BLVD

*Happy Cinco Everyone!*


----------



## el amo

wheres the new magazine


----------



## Twotonz




----------



## ICECOLD63

> _Originally posted by Toro_@May 4 2008, 08:23 PM~10573817
> *sup Eddie????
> *


Wasup Toro!!!!!!!!! did you get my pm about the info sheet?


----------



## nobueno

> _Originally posted by BLVD_@May 5 2008, 10:47 AM~10579000
> *Happy Cinco Everyone!
> *


Hey Chris! Hope all is well!


----------



## Toro

> _Originally posted by el amo_@May 5 2008, 04:06 PM~10581187
> *wheres the new magazine
> *


from I hear at Danny D's shop :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Toro

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@May 5 2008, 06:43 PM~10582332
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


yeeeee!!!!


----------



## cherry 64

> _Originally posted by Toro_@May 5 2008, 09:57 PM~10585171
> *yeeeee!!!!
> *


like that :biggrin:


----------



## BLVD

> _Originally posted by nobueno+May 5 2008, 08:18 PM~10583970-->
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Chris! Hope all is well!
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> All's good  How's everything with you?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 5 2008, 09:56 PM~10585164
> *from I hear at Danny D's shop :0  :biggrin:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :biggrin:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Twotonz_@May 5 2008, 05:43 PM~10582332
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## Toro

> _Originally posted by cherry 64_@May 5 2008, 11:11 PM~10585331
> *like that  :biggrin:
> *


always.....


----------



## mxcn_roc

For the Impala enthusiast with a little more money than most. 


Iceberg Vintage Car Tee









If I'm not mistaking, that's a 58 ragtop on that overpriced tee. 
Saks 5th Ave.


----------



## lowlow24

TTT for Toro, what's up Uce?? Getting the tre ready for the 24th... :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Toro

> _Originally posted by lowlow24_@May 6 2008, 05:43 PM~10592233
> *TTT for Toro, what's up Uce?? Getting the tre ready for the 24th... :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


oh hell yeah uso.......can't wait to see it in person...


----------



## Toro

> _Originally posted by mxcn_roc_@May 6 2008, 05:23 PM~10592015
> *For the Impala enthusiast with a little more money than most.
> Iceberg Vintage Car Tee
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If I'm not mistaking, that's a 58 ragtop on that overpriced tee.
> Saks 5th Ave.
> 
> 
> *


looks like a mix between a 58 Impala and a vintage Corvette....


----------



## gordolw4life

WHAT'S UP TORO MISS YOU AT THE PICNIC HOPE EVERYTHING IS FIRME WITH YOUR FAMILIA HOMIE :thumbsup:


----------



## Nasty

ugggh. recovery is almost worst then the actual procedures


----------



## Toro

> _Originally posted by gordolw4life_@May 6 2008, 08:07 PM~10593551
> *WHAT'S UP TORO MISS YOU AT THE PICNIC HOPE EVERYTHING IS FIRME WITH YOUR FAMILIA HOMIE :thumbsup:
> *


thanks for asking bro.....sorry I missed the picnic......we'll have to have some cold ones at the LG Show...


----------



## Toro

:biggrin:


----------



## Toro

Henry's Custom Interiors located at 804 E. Huntington Drive Suite A in Monrovia, California NOW has the 2nd issue of Impalas Magazine.

as soon as we get the rest of the order we will send out the subscribers issues.....


----------



## BLVD

uffin:


----------



## BIGTITO64




----------



## Toro

> _Originally posted by BIGTITO64_@May 7 2008, 02:30 AM~10596660
> *
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## 64Rag

> _Originally posted by Toro_@May 7 2008, 06:53 AM~10597600
> *:biggrin:
> *


Can I get a peek at the new magazine. I know you got it already. :biggrin:


----------



## GABINO

:wave: uffin:


----------



## Lambo Gator

> _Originally posted by Toro_@May 6 2008, 11:06 PM~10595977
> *Henry's Custom Interiors located at 804 E. Huntington Drive Suite A in Monrovia, California NOW has the 2nd issue of Impalas Magazine.
> 
> as soon as we get the rest of the order we will send out the subscribers issues.....
> *


Do you have the second issue out in the 831 in stores?


----------



## DREAM ON

WHAT'S UP TORO :wave:


----------



## TwOtYme

whens the next magg come in??????


----------



## JasonJ

> _Originally posted by Toro_@May 7 2008, 12:06 AM~10595977
> *Henry's Custom Interiors located at 804 E. Huntington Drive Suite A in Monrovia, California NOW has the 2nd issue of Impalas Magazine.
> 
> as soon as we get the rest of the order we will send out the subscribers issues.....
> *


----------



## MUFASA

> _Originally posted by Toro_@May 7 2008, 07:53 AM~10597600
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :wave: 

NO PICS OF KING OF CALI SHOW................??.......... :dunno:


----------



## TwOtYme

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@May 7 2008, 10:58 AM~10598446
> *
> *


----------



## RICHIE'S 59

Good Mag can't wait to see next issue.


----------



## HIGHTONE

where in San Jose, CA can I pick up a copy of the new issue?


----------



## Toro

> _Originally posted by Lambo Gator_@May 7 2008, 10:20 AM~10598167
> *Do you have the second issue out in the 831 in stores?
> *


we'll have it at the Salinas show on saturday...


----------



## Guam707

You gonna have the new mag at the SocioS show?


----------



## Toro

> _Originally posted by Guam707_@May 7 2008, 11:03 PM~10605089
> *You gonna have the new mag at the SocioS show?
> *


it will be at the Socios show WITH last year's Socios show IN it....


----------



## Toro




----------



## BIGTITO64

DOES ----ANYONE HAVE IT IN SACRAMENTO


----------



## 68niou1




----------



## BLVD

uffin:


----------



## exotic rider

> _Originally posted by BIGTITO64_@May 8 2008, 12:01 AM~10605731
> *DOES ----ANYONE HAVE IT IN SACRAMENTO
> *


I WILL HAVE BOTH COVERS TONIGHT! GIVE ME A CALL. 
I'M SURE THEY'LL BE GONE FASTER THAN LAST TIME..
I STILL HAVE A FEW COPIES OF THE 62 ISSUE LEFT. JUST ASK ME!


----------



## el amo

> _Originally posted by Toro_@May 8 2008, 12:05 AM~10605490
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Man, ever since you fellas became super stars you dont pay any atention to the woking class. whats up with that


----------



## exotic rider

> _Originally posted by el amo_@May 8 2008, 10:52 AM~10608153
> *Man, ever since you fellas became super stars you dont pay any atention to the woking class. whats up with that
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## RegalLimited82

whens the next issue being mailed to subcribers?


----------



## bigshod

HEY TORO,,,, I LIKES THE PIC WITH THE MENUDO!!!!!!!!!!!

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## chosen one

whats up toro like to know were we can get the magazine out here ventura county .let me know :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## gordolw4life

> _Originally posted by Toro_@May 6 2008, 11:04 PM~10595964
> *thanks for asking bro.....sorry I missed the picnic......we'll have to have some cold ones at the LG Show...
> *


YOU SAID IT TORO I GUESS YOU GOT FIRST ROUND LOL :biggrin: SAVE A MAGAZINE FOR ME


----------



## cherry 64

im getting the new mag in 10 min we will have them at henrys body shop in tracy tomorrow both covers


----------



## Mr JuleZ

*SUP ''''''TORO''''''*


----------



## 64Rag

Just got back from meeting Mark in Stockton. Love that club feature. :biggrin:


----------



## exotic rider

> _Originally posted by 64Rag_@May 8 2008, 11:45 PM~10613826
> *Just got back from meeting Mark in Stockton. Love that club feature. :biggrin:
> *


WOW! THAT WAS A MISSION.... :angry: 
NICE LAYOUT RAJ ON THE CLUB..












HIT ME UP SACTOWN! BOTH COVERS IN STOCK NOW.... :biggrin:


----------



## poppa68_KI_4life

> _Originally posted by Toro_@May 7 2008, 10:05 PM~10605490
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 another double cover issue :thumbsup: 

is this going to be the thing 4 now on or just debut?


----------



## Toro

> _Originally posted by el amo_@May 8 2008, 11:52 AM~10608153
> *Man, ever since you fellas became super stars you dont pay any atention to the woking class. whats up with that
> *


what's up Jose?????? how's the drop top????? looked fine as hell in San Bernardino....


----------



## Toro

> _Originally posted by RollerZ 57_@May 9 2008, 12:13 AM~10613714
> *SUP ''''''TORO''''''
> *


sup brother...it was great hanging with you for a bit in Orange Cove......


----------



## Toro

> _Originally posted by poppa68_KI_4life_@May 9 2008, 08:55 AM~10614967
> *:0  another double cover issue  :thumbsup:
> 
> is this going to be the thing 4 now on or just debut?
> *


I think we are going to run double covers for the first year.....it's not about making more money on it, it's about giving everyone a choice....we print half our order in one cover and half in the other instead of printing one big order of each....


----------



## Toro

> _Originally posted by 64Rag_@May 9 2008, 12:45 AM~10613826
> *Just got back from meeting Mark in Stockton. Love that club feature. :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: 

Thanks to Mario Q for taking the pics.....


----------



## Toro

just a little tease.....


----------



## lowlow24

> _Originally posted by Toro_@May 9 2008, 09:04 AM~10615053
> *just a little tease.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Damn!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Did the subscribers copies go out yet??? Can't wait to check it out!!! Great quality magazine Toro....keep it up homie :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Toro

> _Originally posted by lowlow24_@May 9 2008, 09:16 AM~10615147
> *Damn!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Did the subscribers copies go out yet??? Can't wait to check it out!!! Great quality magazine Toro....keep it up homie  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


they should all be going out by the end of next week.......happy you liked it bro...see you in a couple weeks...


----------



## BLVD

:biggrin:


----------



## 64Rag

> _Originally posted by exotic rider_@May 8 2008, 11:15 PM~10613944
> *WOW! THAT WAS A MISSION.... :angry:
> NICE LAYOUT RAJ ON THE CLUB..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HIT ME UP SACTOWN!  BOTH COVERS IN STOCK NOW.... :biggrin:
> *


Thanks bro, if we run out of copies I will hit you up.


----------



## A TODA MADRE

> _Originally posted by exotic rider_@May 8 2008, 11:15 PM~10613944
> *WOW! THAT WAS A MISSION.... :angry:
> NICE LAYOUT RAJ ON THE CLUB..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HIT ME UP SACTOWN!  BOTH COVERS IN STOCK NOW.... :biggrin:
> *


I need about 3 of each cover Do you got me covered or do i gotta hit up Toro for a whole case?? :biggrin:


----------



## Nasty

:biggrin:


----------



## Lambo Gator

> _Originally posted by Toro_@May 7 2008, 11:05 PM~10605490
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: .... :thumbsup:


----------



## Lambo Gator

> _Originally posted by Toro_@May 7 2008, 11:05 PM~10605490
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: ...... :thumbsup:


----------



## Toro

> _Originally posted by Lambo Gator_@May 9 2008, 11:17 AM~10616196
> *:worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship: ...... :thumbsup:
> *


hope to see you guys on saturday in Salinas....


----------



## el amo

> _Originally posted by Toro_@May 9 2008, 08:56 AM~10614978
> *what's up Jose?????? how's the drop top????? looked fine as hell in San Bernardino....
> *


Thanks Toro, Its ok for a street car. Still have a couple of tricks up my sleeve :biggrin:


----------



## BOMBA TROKA




----------



## Toro

> _Originally posted by el amo_@May 9 2008, 03:50 PM~10618148
> *Thanks Toro, Its ok for a street car. Still have a couple of tricks up my sleeve :biggrin:
> *


let me know brother...let me know when she's ready


----------



## Nasty

Toro will you take some pics of my in my birthday suit ? :nicoderm: :roflmao:


----------



## Toro

> _Originally posted by Nasty_@May 9 2008, 05:31 PM~10618779
> *Toro will you take some pics of my in my birthday suit ?  :nicoderm:  :roflmao:
> *


that's just wrong Steve....just wrong.......hehehehehhe


----------



## exotic rider

> _Originally posted by Nasty_@May 9 2008, 04:31 PM~10618779
> *Toro will you take some pics of my in my birthday suit ?  :nicoderm:  :roflmao:
> *


I'M NO SNITCH BUT I'LL CALL THE COPS ON YOU IF YOU DO! :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BLVD

> _Originally posted by Nasty_@May 9 2008, 04:31 PM~10618779
> *Toro will you take some pics of my in my birthday suit ?  :nicoderm:  :roflmao:
> *



:ugh:


----------



## TOPFAN

TORO, COME ON DOWN!


----------



## Nasty

> _Originally posted by Toro+May 9 2008, 03:35 PM~10618805-->
> 
> 
> 
> that's just wrong Steve....just wrong.......hehehehehhe
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-exotic rider_@May 9 2008, 03:47 PM~10618878
> *I'M NO SNITCH BUT I'LL CALL THE COPS ON YOU IF YOU DO! :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

iz uh 23 tuday :0


----------



## Toro

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@May 9 2008, 05:50 PM~10618904
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TORO, COME ON DOWN!
> *


let me check the calendar bro....sounds like this might be fun....


----------



## exotic rider

> _Originally posted by Nasty_@May 9 2008, 04:56 PM~10618934
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> iz uh 23 tuday  :0
> *


HAPPY B-DAY BRO! MINE IS ON TUES.


----------



## Nasty

> _Originally posted by exotic rider_@May 9 2008, 06:02 PM~10619785
> *HAPPY B-DAY BRO! MINE IS ON TUES.
> *


Thanks bro!! happy hella birthday!!!


----------



## BIGTITO64

> _Originally posted by exotic rider_@May 8 2008, 08:58 AM~10607270
> *I WILL HAVE BOTH COVERS TONIGHT! GIVE ME A CALL.
> I'M SURE THEY'LL BE GONE FASTER THAN LAST TIME..
> I STILL HAVE A FEW COPIES OF THE 62 ISSUE LEFT. JUST ASK ME!
> 
> *


I WILL BE BACK SUNDAY ----SO I WILL CALL YOU , OR EVEN EARLY MONDAY


----------



## exotic rider

> _Originally posted by Nasty_@May 9 2008, 07:09 PM~10619833
> *Thanks bro!! happy hella birthday!!!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Toro

Time Warp Records
San Jose, CA

Big Daddy's Auto Parts
San Jose, CA

Hoppers Inc
Bakersfield, CA

Henry's Customs
Tracy, CA

Roundhouse Deli
Roseville, CA

Now have issue No. 2 in stock at the stores.....










1760 Airline Highway Suite F-113
Hollister, CA 95023










Paypal: [email protected]


----------



## Toro

> _Originally posted by Toro_@May 9 2008, 09:04 AM~10615053
> *just a little tease.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Toro

> _Originally posted by Toro_@May 8 2008, 12:05 AM~10605490
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## Toro

HIT ME UP SACTOWN! BOTH COVERS IN STOCK NOW.... :biggrin:
[/quote]
:cheesy:


----------



## jojo67

THEY LOOK COOL, I WISH I COULD FIND THEM HERE IN MY AREA. :thumbsup:


----------



## TOPFAN

> _Originally posted by Toro_@May 9 2008, 04:56 PM~10618936
> *let me check the calendar bro....sounds like this might be fun....
> *


----------



## Nasty

> _Originally posted by exotic rider_@May 9 2008, 07:49 PM~10620559
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


lol its the ber talkin bro hahahahahaahahaahaha


----------



## Guam707

> _Originally posted by Toro_@May 7 2008, 10:56 PM~10605424
> *it will be at the Socios show WITH last year's Socios show IN it....
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Toro

> _Originally posted by Toro_@May 9 2008, 10:27 PM~10620922
> *Time Warp Records
> San Jose, CA
> 
> Big Daddy's Auto Parts
> San Jose, CA
> 
> Hoppers Inc
> Bakersfield, CA
> 
> Henry's Customs
> Tracy, CA
> 
> Roundhouse Deli
> Roseville, CA
> 
> Now have issue No. 2 in stock at the stores.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1760 Airline Highway Suite F-113
> Hollister, CA 95023
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paypal: [email protected]
> *


----------



## Toro

Time Warp Records
San Jose, CA

Big Daddy's Auto Parts
San Jose, CA

Hoppers Inc
Bakersfield, CA

Henry's Customs
Tracy, CA

Roundhouse Deli
Roseville, CA

Now have issue No. 2 in stock at the stores.....










1760 Airline Highway Suite F-113
Hollister, CA 95023










Paypal: [email protected]


----------



## exotic rider

> _Originally posted by Toro_@May 10 2008, 06:45 AM~10622363
> *Time Warp Records
> San Jose, CA
> 
> Big Daddy's Auto Parts
> San Jose, CA
> 
> Hoppers Inc
> Bakersfield, CA
> 
> Henry's Customs
> Tracy, CA
> 
> Roundhouse Deli
> Roseville, CA
> 
> Now have issue No. 2 in stock at the stores.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1760 Airline Highway Suite F-113
> Hollister, CA 95023
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paypal: [email protected]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




EXOTIC AUTO ACC.
SACRAMENTO,CA

HI LOW CUSTOM HYDRAULICS
6051 MACK RD. STE.C-3 
SACRAMENTO,CA


TOTAL ACCESS METRO PCS
4143 23RD AVE. 
SACRAMENTO,CA


----------



## CADILLACJON

ttt


----------



## el amo

wheres the pics Toro :around:


----------



## Rollinaround

> _Originally posted by Rollinaround_@May 10 2008, 07:35 PM~10625263
> *Great issue! Just picked it up today in salinas!
> *


----------



## eastbay_drop

another good issue! i like the spread on my boys 65, but you guys used the wrong story for it.


----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by eastbay_60_@May 10 2008, 08:30 PM~10625839
> *another good issue! i like the spread on my boys 65, but you guys used the wrong story for it.
> *


 :uh: :uh:


----------



## Toro

> _Originally posted by eastbay_60_@May 10 2008, 09:30 PM~10625839
> *another good issue! i like the spread on my boys 65, but you guys used the wrong story for it.
> *


we at Impalas Magazine want to apoligize for the mix up....somehow it slipped through the cracks, but don't worry, we'll add a lil sumtin sumtin to issue 3...


----------



## 1DUCE

when will subscibers get there issue #2.And why are the one who support by subscribing always the last to get the magazine???


----------



## eastbay_drop

> _Originally posted by Toro_@May 11 2008, 04:34 AM~10627249
> *we at Impalas Magazine want to apoligize for the mix up....somehow it slipped through the cracks, but don't worry, we'll add a lil sumtin sumtin to issue 3...
> *



:thumbsup: sounds good!


----------



## Toro

> _Originally posted by 1DUCE_@May 11 2008, 02:30 PM~10629211
> *when will subscibers get there issue #2.And why are the one who support by subscribing always the last to get the magazine???
> *


we have to drive 7 hours down to LA to pick up the magazine and leave some off at the shops on the way up...with the price on gas nowadays we have to take advantage of every mile that we can.....all the subscribers should have all their issues mailed out by the end of next week....we are a magazine of an actual staff of 2 people that have full time jobs....I'm sure we'll have the method streamlined within the next few issue......thank you for your support and for the support of all those that have purchased subscriptions.....


----------



## BLVD

uffin:


----------



## bigstew22

> _Originally posted by 1DUCE_@May 11 2008, 01:30 PM~10629211
> *when will subscibers get there issue #2.And why are the one who support by subscribing always the last to get the magazine???
> *


 ???????


----------



## esco64

where can i find the magazine in san diego ???????


----------



## BIGTITO64




----------



## BLVD

> _Originally posted by bigstew22+May 11 2008, 08:16 PM~10631630-->
> 
> 
> 
> ???????
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Toro_@May 11 2008, 05:17 PM~10630487
> *we have to drive 7 hours down to LA to pick up the magazine and leave some off at the shops on the way up...with the price on gas nowadays we have to take advantage of every mile that we can.....all the subscribers should have all their issues mailed out by the end of next week....we are a magazine of an actual staff of 2 people that have full time jobs....I'm sure we'll have the method streamlined within the next few issue......thank you for your support and for the support of all those that have purchased subscriptions.....
> *


----------



## LOS de BLE

YO... WE WILL HAVE SHOW COVERAGE THANKS TO IMPALAS MAGAZINE IN TUCSON NEXT WEEKEND.. SUNDAY, MAY 18TH AT THE TUCSON CONVENTION CENTER!!! 

BIG SHOUT OUT TO RICH FOR BRINGINS US TOGETHER ON THIS AND MARK... COOL MEETING YOU HOMIE @ FUEGO DE MAYOS FIESTA!!! WE LOOK FORWARD TO DOING BIZ IN THE FUTURE!!!


----------



## Toro

> _Originally posted by Toro_@May 10 2008, 07:45 AM~10622363
> *Time Warp Records
> San Jose, CA
> 
> Big Daddy's Auto Parts
> San Jose, CA
> 
> Hoppers Inc
> Bakersfield, CA
> 
> Henry's Customs
> Tracy, CA
> 
> Roundhouse Deli
> Roseville, CA
> 
> Now have issue No. 2 in stock at the stores.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1760 Airline Highway Suite F-113
> Hollister, CA 95023
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paypal: [email protected]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Toro

> _Originally posted by esco64_@May 12 2008, 12:10 AM~10632772
> *where can i find the magazine in san diego ???????
> *


Eazy Toyz in SD bro....


----------



## Toro

> _Originally posted by LOS de BLE_@May 12 2008, 03:44 AM~10633190
> *YO... WE WILL HAVE SHOW COVERAGE THANKS TO IMPALAS MAGAZINE IN TUCSON NEXT WEEKEND.. SUNDAY, MAY 18TH AT THE TUCSON CONVENTION CENTER!!!
> 
> BIG SHOUT OUT TO RICH FOR BRINGINS US TOGETHER ON THIS AND MARK... COOL MEETING YOU HOMIE @ FUEGO DE MAYOS FIESTA!!!  WE LOOK FORWARD TO DOING BIZ IN THE FUTURE!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## mxcn_roc

Looking forward to seeing this new issue. So, let me know when it gets to Arizona.


----------



## Toro

> _Originally posted by mxcn_roc_@May 12 2008, 08:38 AM~10633943
> *Looking forward to seeing this new issue.  So, let me know when it gets to Arizona.
> *


you'll probably have it this weekend bro.....


----------



## BLVD

> _Originally posted by mxcn_roc_@May 12 2008, 07:38 AM~10633943
> *Looking forward to seeing this new issue.  So, let me know when it gets to COLORADO.
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## EL RAIDER

congrats on da 2nd issue, mag keeps getting better n better :biggrin:


----------



## Toro

> _Originally posted by El raider_@May 12 2008, 11:04 AM~10634999
> *congrats on da 2nd issue, mag keeps getting better n better  :biggrin:
> *


thanks Jess


----------



## DROPTOP4

It's no where to be found in Fresno! Called Wheel King they dont have it. Post pictorial of the Green Hornet?


----------



## smiley_62

> _Originally posted by mxcn_roc_@May 12 2008, 07:38 AM~10633943
> *Looking forward to seeing this new issue.  So, let me know when it gets to Arizona.
> *


x2 I want a copy! :thumbsup:


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY

ttt


----------



## NorthWest Savage

anywhere in washington i can find tha mag


----------



## bigshod

ttt for the homies :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## pi4short

*issue #2 is off the hook... big shout out to toro and staff from the** LATIN WORLD C.C. **fam.:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 
AND WHY DOES SHOD ALWAYS HAVE TO BE EATING IN HIS PICS..? I SEEN HIS DRIVERS LICENCE AND HE EATING A BURRITO IN IT.... LOL * :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Toro

> _Originally posted by pi4short_@May 13 2008, 09:36 AM~10643300
> *issue #2 is off the hook... big shout out to toro and staff from the LATIN WORLD C.C. fam.:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> AND WHY DOES SHOD ALWAYS HAVE TO BE EATING IN HIS PICS..?  I SEEN HIS DRIVERS LICENCE AND HE EATING A BURRITO IN IT.... LOL  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


hahahaha...that menudo was good......


thanks on the props bro....


----------



## Toro

> _Originally posted by Toro_@May 10 2008, 07:45 AM~10622363
> *Time Warp Records
> San Jose, CA
> 
> Big Daddy's Auto Parts
> San Jose, CA
> 
> Hoppers Inc
> Bakersfield, CA
> 
> Henry's Customs
> Tracy, CA
> 
> Roundhouse Deli
> Roseville, CA
> 
> Now have issue No. 2 in stock at the stores.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1760 Airline Highway Suite F-113
> Hollister, CA 95023
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paypal: [email protected]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


some just got mailed out to 3 shops in Tejas....I'll post up the shops as soon as they get em...


----------



## BLVD

> _Originally posted by Toro_@May 13 2008, 08:44 AM~10643355
> *some just got mailed out to 3 shops in Tejas....I'll post up the shops as soon as they get em...
> *


----------



## RagTreySS

Maybe Impalas Mag can show some love further up north.....  










Printable flyers at: www.ImpalasCCYubaCity.com


----------



## IMPWAGON




----------



## ack1

how could i get an impala mag im in boston pm or hit me up :biggrin:


----------



## Toro

> _Originally posted by RagTreySS_@May 13 2008, 02:18 PM~10645293
> *Maybe Impalas Mag can show some love further up north.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Printable flyers at: www.ImpalasCCYubaCity.com
> *


let me check our calendar or see if I can send someone up there


----------



## RAGTOPROY

any stores in Missouri (STL)?


----------



## RAGTOPROY

Looking for any photographers with excellent Photoshop skills?


----------



## NorthWest Savage

> _Originally posted by juiced67impala_@May 12 2008, 06:56 PM~10639808
> *anywhere in washington i can find tha mag
> *



:cheesy:


----------



## Aint no Body!

Hey Toro you going to be in frisco with the the new issue


----------



## clopz

623-435-0222


----------



## andrewlister

hey mr toro
how easy is it to change the mailing address on my subscription? :biggrin: 
ill email you too
cheers


----------



## BLVD

uffin:


----------



## Toro

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@May 14 2008, 12:26 AM~10651136
> *Hey Toro you going to be in frisco with the the new issue
> *


no bro....I'm going to be at the Fresno show.....


----------



## Toro

> _Originally posted by BLVD_@May 14 2008, 05:55 AM~10651753
> *uffin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## RagTreySS

> _Originally posted by Toro_@May 13 2008, 03:56 PM~10646891
> *let me check our calendar or see if I can send someone up there
> *


Thanks bro!


----------



## Toro

:biggrin:


----------



## Toro

:biggrin:


----------



## Toro

http://impalamagazine.com/ the site is up and running.....will be adding new things daily....


----------



## Nasty

> _Originally posted by Toro_@May 14 2008, 06:39 AM~10652313
> *no bro....I'm going to be at the Fresno show.....
> *


----------



## Lambo Gator

> _Originally posted by Toro_@May 15 2008, 07:48 AM~10660581
> *http://impalamagazine.com/    the site is up and running.....will be adding new things daily....
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: Just finished checking out the web page.  Keep up the hard work Toro


----------



## BLVD

> _Originally posted by Toro_@May 15 2008, 07:48 AM~10660581
> *http://impalamagazine.com/    the site is up and running.....will be adding new things daily....
> *



uffin:


----------



## A TODA MADRE

What's up Toro, the spread looked good homes....Keep up the good work loco..


----------



## andrewlister

> _Originally posted by Toro_@May 15 2008, 07:48 AM~10660581
> *http://impalamagazine.com/    the site is up and running.....will be adding new things daily....
> *



i gots my name on der
looks cool too toro
:thumbsup: 
how many hours a day do you guys work man!


----------



## Toro

> _Originally posted by ogbrkboy_@May 15 2008, 10:41 AM~10661407
> *What's up Toro, the spread looked good homes....Keep up the good work loco..
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Aint no Body!

> _Originally posted by Toro_@May 14 2008, 07:39 AM~10652313
> *no bro....I'm going to be at the Fresno show.....
> *


hope someone will have it :thumbsup:


----------



## Aint no Body!

> _Originally posted by Toro_@May 15 2008, 07:48 AM~10660581
> *http://impalamagazine.com/    the site is up and running.....will be adding new things daily....
> *


  :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## FernandoDeanda

Toro hit me up


----------



## eye2eyespy

IMPALAS MAGAZINE*IMPALAMAGAZINE.COM IS HERE*
IMPALAS MAGAZINE


----------



## OURLIFE

site looks good...... now where is the apperal section..... good job fellaz


----------



## Toro

> _Originally posted by eye2eyespy_@May 16 2008, 01:33 PM~10671515
> *IMPALAS MAGAZINEIMPALAMAGAZINE.COM IS HERE
> IMPALAS MAGAZINE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


sup G? :biggrin:


----------



## BLVD

:biggrin:


----------



## Toro

> _Originally posted by BLVD_@May 16 2008, 04:37 PM~10672704
> *:biggrin:
> *


----------



## Ragtop Ted




----------



## 4pumpedTLon20s

website is tight, just checked it out, whats up toro, im waiting for my show coverage, from my cali showdown last year, whats up can i get a few pages in impalas mag.


----------



## Toro

> _Originally posted by 4pumpedTLon20s_@May 17 2008, 10:09 PM~10678799
> *website is tight, just checked it out, whats up toro, im waiting for my show coverage, from my cali showdown last year, whats up can i get a few pages in impalas mag.
> *


what's up Bobby????? how you doing man?


----------



## ICECOLD63

:biggrin:


----------



## jojo67

DAMM, YOUR WEBSITE IS TIGHT, GLAD TO KNOW THERE IS ANOTHER COOL SITE TO GO ON!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :worship: :worship:


----------



## Toro

> _Originally posted by jojo67_@May 18 2008, 05:50 PM~10682047
> *DAMM, YOUR WEBSITE IS TIGHT, GLAD TO KNOW THERE IS ANOTHER COOL SITE TO GO ON!!!! :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :worship:  :worship:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Toro

how was everyone's weekend???? what shows did everyone attend??? BBQ??? events????


----------



## Toro

> _Originally posted by ICECOLD63_@May 18 2008, 05:40 PM~10682014
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Toro

Hollywood Kustoms in Chicago just got a box of Issue No. 2 in........

stop by and pick up your copies.....


----------



## Twotonz

2nd issue is bad ass and the website also looks bad ass


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s

cool site great mag :biggrin:


----------



## Toro

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@May 19 2008, 08:08 PM~10690918
> *2nd issue is bad ass and the website also looks bad ass
> *


thanks Twotonz...I'm happy you are on the team brother.....


----------



## Toro

> _Originally posted by C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s_@May 19 2008, 09:35 PM~10692012
> *cool site great mag :biggrin:
> *


thanks bro.... :biggrin:


----------



## Ren

Toro come to this event


----------



## Toro

> _Originally posted by Ren_@May 20 2008, 12:27 AM~10693832
> *Toro come to this event
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


sounds like a plan bro.....I don't think I have anything going on that day....if not, I'll make sure to send someone...


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY

SUP TORO HOPE YOUR GUYS MADE IT BACK 2 THERE ROOMS SATURDAY NIGHT THEY WERE HAVING GOOD TIMES IN FRESNO LOL GREAT WEB SITE AND MAGAZINE


----------



## Toro

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@May 20 2008, 12:44 AM~10693886
> *SUP TORO HOPE YOUR GUYS MADE IT BACK 2 THERE ROOMS SATURDAY NIGHT THEY WERE HAVING GOOD TIMES IN FRESNO LOL GREAT WEB SITE AND MAGAZINE
> *


thanks bro....I haven't had a chance to talk to Mark but I'm sure he'll tell me...heheheh.....you gonna be at the Nite Life show?


----------



## BLVD

:biggrin:


----------



## Toro

> _Originally posted by BLVD_@May 20 2008, 01:01 AM~10693952
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Twotonz

> _Originally posted by Toro_@May 19 2008, 10:23 PM~10693817
> *thanks Twotonz...I'm happy you are on the team brother.....
> *


me 2


----------



## Toro

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@May 20 2008, 02:24 AM~10694151
> *me 2
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Ren

> _Originally posted by Toro_@May 19 2008, 11:35 PM~10693862
> *sounds like a plan bro.....I don't think I have anything going on that day....if not, I'll make sure to send someone...
> *



Cool Homie lookin forward to seeing you all here


----------



## Toro

> _Originally posted by Ren_@May 20 2008, 09:03 AM~10694942
> *Cool Homie  lookin forward to seeing you all here
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## BIG DIRTY

YOu get that PM Home with the address


----------



## Toro

> _Originally posted by BIG DIRTY_@May 20 2008, 07:03 PM~10698951
> *YOu get that PM Home with the address
> *


I got it Dirty...be safe out there bro...and tell the boys that the crew at Impalas Magazine wish them all a safe return....


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY

> _Originally posted by Toro_@May 19 2008, 11:47 PM~10693894
> *thanks bro....I haven't had a chance to talk to Mark but I'm sure he'll tell me...heheheh.....you gonna be at the Nite Life show?
> *


will be there homie foo shoo i will be in vegas this week santa barbara next we 818 riders we dont stop


----------



## Toro

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@May 20 2008, 08:24 PM~10699671
> *will be there homie foo shoo i will be in vegas this week santa barbara next we 818 riders we dont stop
> *


----------



## Toro

> _Originally posted by Toro_@May 19 2008, 06:48 PM~10690105
> *Hollywood Kustoms in Chicago just got a box of Issue No. 2 in........
> 
> stop by and pick up your copies.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


just dropped off a limited number of both covers of Issue No. 2 at Alpha Auto on Abbott Street in Salinas.....


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by Toro_@May 20 2008, 08:31 PM~10699743
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


THAT 65 IS SWEET!!!


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by Toro_@May 19 2008, 06:48 PM~10690105
> *Hollywood Kustoms in Chicago just got a box of Issue No. 2 in........
> 
> stop by and pick up your copies.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


THANKS TORO


----------



## Toro

> _Originally posted by HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS_@May 20 2008, 08:37 PM~10699807
> *THANKS TORO
> *


Thanks to you bro for helping get the magazine out......and thank the rest of you for all your support also.....we wouldn't be here without you all....


----------



## classic53

WHEN DO THE NEW ISSUE GET SET OUT IN DA MAIL :biggrin:


----------



## thecandyman




----------



## brn2ridelo




----------



## BLVD

> _Originally posted by thecandyman_@May 20 2008, 09:05 PM~10700824
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Nice! Looks like a future feature :biggrin: 


What's up Favian?


----------



## SEANZILLA




----------



## Ren

> _Originally posted by Toro_@May 19 2008, 11:35 PM~10693862
> *sounds like a plan bro.....I don't think I have anything going on that day....if not, I'll make sure to send someone...
> *



:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Grimmis

> _Originally posted by classic53_@May 20 2008, 09:47 PM~10700592
> *WHEN DO THE NEW ISSUE GET SET OUT IN DA MAIL  :biggrin:
> *




What He Said??????


----------



## Toro

> _Originally posted by Grimmis_@May 21 2008, 07:29 AM~10702807
> *
> What He Said??????
> *


we're getting them all ready this week bro.....everyone should start checking their mail by the end of next week......  as soon as they all get sent out I'll post it up on here.....


----------



## Toro

> _Originally posted by BLVD_@May 20 2008, 10:30 PM~10701144
> *Nice! Looks like a future feature  :biggrin:
> What's up Favian?
> *


hell yeah it does...


----------



## Toro

Danny D's 
Baldwin Park

Hectors Custom Interiors
Monrovia, Ca

Time Warp Records
San Jose, CA

Big Daddy's Auto Parts
San Jose, CA

Hoppers Inc
Bakersfield, CA

Henry's Customs
Tracy, CA

Roundhouse Deli
Roseville, CA

Hollywood Kustoms
Chicago, IL

Alpha Auto
Salinas, CA

Now have issue No. 2 in stock at the stores.....










1760 Airline Highway Suite F-113
Hollister, CA 95023










Paypal: [email protected]





































96 Discount Mart on Visalia Road in Exeter just got some No. 2's dropped off...


----------



## atxclassic

> _Originally posted by Toro_@May 21 2008, 09:09 AM~10703195
> *Danny D's
> Baldwin Park
> 
> Hectors Custom Interiors
> Monrovia, Ca
> 
> Time Warp Records
> San Jose, CA
> 
> Big Daddy's Auto Parts
> San Jose, CA
> 
> Hoppers Inc
> Bakersfield, CA
> 
> Henry's Customs
> Tracy, CA
> 
> Roundhouse Deli
> Roseville, CA
> 
> Hollywood Kustoms
> Chicago, IL
> 
> Alpha Auto
> Salinas, CA
> 
> Now have issue No. 2 in stock at the stores.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1760 Airline Highway Suite F-113
> Hollister, CA 95023
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paypal: [email protected]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Got em. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## EL RAIDER

> _Originally posted by Toro_@May 19 2008, 11:35 PM~10693862
> *sounds like a plan bro.....I don't think I have anything going on that day....if not, I'll make sure to send someone...
> *




miralo muy chingon :biggrin:



team leader :biggrin:


----------



## Toro

> _Originally posted by El raider_@May 21 2008, 03:57 PM~10705989
> *miralo muy chingon :biggrin:
> team leader :biggrin:
> *


vamos Jess...


----------



## Toro

> _Originally posted by Toro_@May 21 2008, 09:09 AM~10703195
> *Danny D's
> Baldwin Park
> 
> Hectors Custom Interiors
> Monrovia, Ca
> 
> Time Warp Records
> San Jose, CA
> 
> Big Daddy's Auto Parts
> San Jose, CA
> 
> Hoppers Inc
> Bakersfield, CA
> 
> Henry's Customs
> Tracy, CA
> 
> Roundhouse Deli
> Roseville, CA
> 
> Hollywood Kustoms
> Chicago, IL
> 
> Alpha Auto
> Salinas, CA
> 
> Now have issue No. 2 in stock at the stores.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1760 Airline Highway Suite F-113
> Hollister, CA 95023
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paypal: [email protected]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 96 Discount Mart on Visalia Road in Exeter just got some No. 2's dropped off...
> *


----------



## Toro

these are some of the stores and shops that currenlty have Issue No. 2 in stock.......

Danny D's 
Baldwin Park

Hectors Custom Interiors
Monrovia, Ca

Time Warp Records
San Jose, CA

Big Daddy's Auto Parts
San Jose, CA

Hoppers Inc
Bakersfield, CA

Henry's Customs
Tracy, CA

Roundhouse Deli
Roseville, CA

Hollywood Kustoms
Chicago, IL

Alpha Auto
Salinas, CA

96 Discount Mart
Exeter, CA

All 3 Kokopelli's shops in the LA Area

also keep an ear out for Beer Run Bobby's show on 96.1 in San Jose for some magazine give aways.....


----------



## Sin Sixty

> _Originally posted by classic53_@May 20 2008, 08:47 PM~10700592
> *WHEN DO THE NEW ISSUE GET SET OUT IN DA MAIL  :biggrin:
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## Lambo Gator

Alpha Auto in Salinas :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Toro

> _Originally posted by Lambo Gator_@May 21 2008, 10:01 PM~10709273
> *Alpha Auto in Salinas :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## SEANZILLA

> _Originally posted by Toro_@May 21 2008, 09:02 PM~10709289
> *
> *


----------



## blueouija




----------



## Toro

> _Originally posted by blueouija_@May 22 2008, 06:06 AM~10710725
> *
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## DREAM ON

what's up toro see you soon.....


----------



## Aint no Body!

Hey Toro just wondering if all the issues will have 2 covers ? :biggrin:


----------



## boricua619`

:thumbsup:


----------



## Toro

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@May 22 2008, 10:37 AM~10711923
> *Hey Toro just wondering if all the issues will have 2 covers ? :biggrin:
> *


we are going to produce 2 covers per issue for the first year.....then we will re-evaluate it and make a decision to keep 2 covers or 1 cover after our anniversary issue......

what's everyone's opinion on this....


----------



## BLVD

> _Originally posted by Toro_@May 22 2008, 05:57 PM~10715360
> *we are going to produce 2 covers per issue for the first year.....then we will re-evaluate it and make a decision to keep 2 covers or 1 cover after our anniversary issue......
> 
> what's everyone's opinion on this....
> *



How about two models on each cover :biggrin: 

Hey bro can you pm or text me George's email again, thanks...


----------



## Toro

> _Originally posted by Toro_@May 21 2008, 07:17 PM~10707455
> *these are some of the stores and shops that currenlty have Issue No. 2 in stock.......
> 
> Shorty's Hydraulics
> Houston, TX
> 
> C & L Customs
> Las Vegas, NV
> 
> Eazy Toyz
> San Diego, CA
> 
> Danny D's
> Baldwin Park
> 
> Hectors Custom Interiors
> Monrovia, Ca
> 
> Time Warp Records
> San Jose, CA
> 
> Big Daddy's Auto Parts
> San Jose, CA
> 
> Hoppers Inc
> Bakersfield, CA
> 
> Henry's Customs
> Tracy, CA
> 
> Roundhouse Deli
> Roseville, CA
> 
> Hollywood Kustoms
> Chicago, IL
> 
> Alpha Auto
> Salinas, CA
> 
> 96 Discount Mart
> Exeter, CA
> 
> All 3 Kokopelli's shops in the LA Area
> 
> also keep an ear out for Beer Run Bobby's show on 96.1 in San Jose for some magazine give aways.....
> *


----------



## chevyjohn

qvo Toro :wave: :wave:


----------



## bigstew22

> _Originally posted by Toro_@May 22 2008, 05:57 PM~10715360
> *we are going to produce 2 covers per issue for the first year.....then we will re-evaluate it and make a decision to keep 2 covers or 1 cover after our anniversary issue......
> 
> what's everyone's opinion on this....
> *


 Great .....Now can a brotha get his second Issue already !


----------



## Aint no Body!

> _Originally posted by Toro_@May 22 2008, 05:57 PM~10715360
> *we are going to produce 2 covers per issue for the first year.....then we will re-evaluate it and make a decision to keep 2 covers or 1 cover after our anniversary issue......
> 
> what's everyone's opinion on this....
> *


  :thumbsup:


----------



## Toro

> _Originally posted by bigstew22_@May 22 2008, 09:45 PM~10716851
> *Great .....Now can a brotha get his second Issue already !
> *


everyone should have em in their hands by the end of next week bro.....we had a little delay but we got em almost all ready...


----------



## jojo67

STILL WAITING FOR THEM HERE IN THE COACHELLA VALLEY :thumbsup:


----------



## Toro

> _Originally posted by jojo67_@May 22 2008, 11:55 PM~10718156
> *STILL WAITING FOR THEM HERE IN THE COACHELLA VALLEY :thumbsup:
> *


do you know of a shop or a store that would like to carry them bro??? if you do, pm me the info and we'll get in touch with them...


----------



## Nasty




----------



## BLVD

:wave:


----------



## DROPTOP4

> _Originally posted by BLVD_@May 23 2008, 09:21 AM~10719772
> *:wave:
> *


What about Fresno, Are you still dealing with Wheel King? They carried the last issue you had.


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY

> _Originally posted by Toro_@May 20 2008, 07:31 PM~10699743
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


  THANKS 4 THE PICS


----------



## Toro

> _Originally posted by chevyjohn_@May 22 2008, 09:20 PM~10716578
> *qvo Toro :wave:  :wave:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


what's up John??? see you in SD soon...


----------



## Toro

:biggrin:


----------



## PICAZZO




----------



## Toro

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@May 23 2008, 11:50 PM~10725747
> *
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## impalaguy1964

HEY TORO ARE YOU GOING TO BRING YAMIL TO THE SHOW THIS YEAR? :biggrin:


----------



## Sangre Latina

Magazine and the web site looking good Toro and Mark :thumbsup:


----------



## Sin Sixty

> _Originally posted by Toro_@May 22 2008, 05:57 PM~10715360
> *we are going to produce 2 covers per issue for the first year.....then we will re-evaluate it and make a decision to keep 2 covers or 1 cover after our anniversary issue......
> 
> what's everyone's opinion on this....
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## SEANZILLA




----------



## Aint no Body!

> _Originally posted by Sangre Latina_@May 24 2008, 01:10 PM~10728442
> *Magazine and the web site looking good Toro and Mark :thumbsup:
> *


x2 :thumbsup:


----------



## Toro

had a GREAAAAAAAAAT time at the Socios car show in Sacramento this weekend...thanks to everyone that came by the booth, to everyone that smiled for a pic, for Socios for throwing another BAD ASS show....and to Kita for opening his house to us all weekend long, one love my brother........ :biggrin:


----------



## jojo67

> _Originally posted by Toro_@May 23 2008, 07:03 AM~10719378
> *do you know of a shop or a store that would like to carry them bro??? if you do, pm me the info and we'll get in touch with them...
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## cashmoneyspeed

Finally seen the mag this weekend at my homies house. Needless to say i picked up the 1st and 2nd issue today. Great looking magazine. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Toro

> _Originally posted by cashmoneyspeed_@May 27 2008, 06:16 PM~10748479
> *Finally seen the mag this weekend at my homies house.  Needless to say i picked up the 1st and 2nd issue today.  Great looking magazine. :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


thanks bro...happy you like it...where did you get the mags at???


----------



## Toro

> _Originally posted by Toro_@May 21 2008, 07:17 PM~10707455
> *these are some of the stores and shops that currenlty have Issue No. 2 in stock.......
> 
> Danny D's
> Baldwin Park
> 
> Hectors Custom Interiors
> Monrovia, Ca
> 
> Time Warp Records
> San Jose, CA
> 
> Big Daddy's Auto Parts
> San Jose, CA
> 
> Hoppers Inc
> Bakersfield, CA
> 
> Henry's Customs
> Tracy, CA
> 
> Roundhouse Deli
> Roseville, CA
> 
> Hollywood Kustoms
> Chicago, IL
> 
> Alpha Auto
> Salinas, CA
> 
> 96 Discount Mart
> Exeter, CA
> 
> All 3 Kokopelli's shops in the LA Area
> 
> also keep an ear out for Beer Run Bobby's show on 96.1 in San Jose for some magazine give aways.....
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Lambo Gator

:thumbsup: for Impalas Magazine


----------



## Toro

> _Originally posted by Lambo Gator_@May 27 2008, 06:40 PM~10748655
> *:thumbsup: for Impalas Magazine
> *


what's up bro...vamos a Santa Barbara this weekend...bad ass show...


----------



## Toro




----------



## SEANZILLA




----------



## Toro

> _Originally posted by SEANZILLA_@May 27 2008, 10:42 PM~10750909
> *
> *


see you this weekend sean....


----------



## BLVD

uffin:


----------



## VEGAS BLVD™

When you guys coming out to Sin City? I saw the '63 rag shoot but there's other nice Impalas in the city :nicoderm:


----------



## Toro




----------



## Toro

> _Originally posted by VEGAS BLVD™_@May 27 2008, 11:44 PM~10751494
> *When you guys coming out to Sin City? I saw the '63 rag shoot but there's other nice Impalas in the city :nicoderm:
> *


we'll be heading out there soon bro....


----------



## boricua619`

:thumbsup:


----------



## Toro

> _Originally posted by boricua619`_@May 28 2008, 09:00 AM~10752973
> *:thumbsup:
> *


----------



## Aint no Body!

> _Originally posted by Toro_@May 28 2008, 12:08 AM~10751912
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


  :thumbsup:


----------



## Ragtop Ted

Got mine in the mail today............ another great issue.


----------



## lowlow24

> _Originally posted by Toro_@May 28 2008, 01:08 AM~10751912
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Damn she looks familiar.... :0 :0 that's OK we'll see you out here on the 14th and this time we'll be ready... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Toro

> _Originally posted by Ragtop Ted_@May 28 2008, 05:26 PM~10756586
> *Got mine in the mail today............ another great issue.
> *


----------



## Toro

> _Originally posted by lowlow24_@May 28 2008, 05:38 PM~10756703
> *Damn she looks familiar.... :0  :0  that's OK we'll see you out here on the 14th and this time we'll be ready... :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


can't wait bro.....your Impalas is bad ass....love the detail....


----------



## Toro

:biggrin:


----------



## Gotti




----------



## BLVD

> _Originally posted by Toro_@May 28 2008, 07:50 PM~10758229
> *:biggrin:
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## DIPN714

hey i need a copy;;is the 46ford truck in it;;some one


----------



## sangremaya66

whats up toro beautiful work on all the fine details in your magazine when will we see the fresno show??????????????


----------



## VEGAS BLVD™

> _Originally posted by Toro_@May 28 2008, 06:49 AM~10752923
> *we'll be heading out there soon bro....
> *


----------



## CROWDS91

> _Originally posted by Toro_@May 21 2008, 07:09 AM~10703195
> *Danny D's
> Baldwin Park
> 
> Hectors Custom Interiors
> Monrovia, Ca
> 
> Time Warp Records
> San Jose, CA
> 
> Big Daddy's Auto Parts
> San Jose, CA
> 
> Hoppers Inc
> Bakersfield, CA
> 
> Henry's Customs
> Tracy, CA
> 
> Roundhouse Deli
> Roseville, CA
> 
> Hollywood Kustoms
> Chicago, IL
> 
> Alpha Auto
> Salinas, CA
> 
> Now have issue No. 2 in stock at the stores.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1760 Airline Highway Suite F-113
> Hollister, CA 95023
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paypal: [email protected]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 96 Discount Mart on Visalia Road in Exeter just got some No. 2's dropped off...
> *


also avail now at 
Joey's Custom
Santa Maria,CA


----------



## andyodukes66

Just got my issue 2 at a liquor store, out here in Lancaster CA. this morning, checked it out and loved it. keep up the good work. :biggrin: :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Sin Sixty

Got the new LRM last week and my streetlow came today, but still no Impalas mag :uh:


----------



## Toro

> _Originally posted by Impalacracker_@May 30 2008, 12:01 AM~10768294
> *Got the new LRM last week and my streetlow came today, but still no Impalas mag  :uh:
> *


should be getting it any day now bro.....


----------



## Toro

> _Originally posted by Toro_@May 21 2008, 07:17 PM~10707455
> *these are some of the stores and shops that currenlty have Issue No. 2 in stock.......
> 
> Danny D's
> Baldwin Park
> 
> Hectors Custom Interiors
> Monrovia, Ca
> 
> Time Warp Records
> San Jose, CA
> 
> Big Daddy's Auto Parts
> San Jose, CA
> 
> Hoppers Inc
> Bakersfield, CA
> 
> Henry's Customs
> Tracy, CA
> 
> Roundhouse Deli
> Roseville, CA
> 
> Hollywood Kustoms
> Chicago, IL
> 
> Alpha Auto
> Salinas, CA
> 
> 96 Discount Mart
> Exeter, CA
> 
> All 3 Kokopelli's shops in the LA Area
> 
> just dropped some No. 2's at
> 
> JOEY'S CUSTOMS
> SANTA MARIA
> 
> BARNEYS
> WOODLAND
> 
> CHUCKS LIQUOR
> SOUTH SACRAMENTO
> 
> 
> also keep an ear out for Beer Run Bobby's show on 96.1 in San Jose for some magazine give aways.....
> *


----------



## Lambo Gator




----------



## EL RAIDER

q vo TORO :biggrin:


----------



## 1DUCE

> _Originally posted by El raider_@May 30 2008, 02:51 PM~10772867
> *q vo TORO  :biggrin:
> *


Nice magazine. Why do subscribers get the magazine last?  (still waiting)


----------



## Toro

> _Originally posted by 1DUCE_@May 30 2008, 04:38 PM~10773165
> *Nice magazine. Why do subscribers get the magazine last?  (still waiting)
> *


not getting em last bro...we are just streamlining the way we do it....we are a staff of 2 people that have full time jobs and I'm sure we'll get it down just right pretty soon......all we can ask is just be a little patient with us and we'll get have it down to a science....  ...well close to it...hehehehe....


----------



## Toro

> _Originally posted by El raider_@May 30 2008, 03:51 PM~10772867
> *q vo TORO  :biggrin:
> *


que pasa hermano...vas ir a Santa Barbara?


----------



## 1DUCE

> _Originally posted by Toro_@May 30 2008, 06:10 PM~10773969
> *not getting em last bro...we are just streamlining the way we do it....we are a staff of 2 people that have full time jobs and I'm sure we'll get it down just right pretty soon......all we can ask is just be a little patient with us and we'll get have it down to a science....  ...well close to it...hehehehe....
> *


Its cool homie i am like a kid waiting for a new toy. I enjoy the magazine and cant wait to see the next issue :biggrin:


----------



## cashmoneyspeed

> _Originally posted by Toro_@May 27 2008, 07:33 PM~10748592
> *thanks bro...happy you like it...where did you get the mags at???
> *


Hollywood Kustoms in Northlake,IL :biggrin:


----------



## classic53

GOT MINE IN THE MAIL TODAY :biggrin: THANKS TORO FOR PUTTING OUT A GREAT MAGAZINE :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Toro

> _Originally posted by classic53_@May 30 2008, 10:28 PM~10775125
> *GOT MINE IN THE MAIL TODAY  :biggrin: THANKS TORO FOR PUTTING OUT A GREAT MAGAZINE  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


what's up bro???? see you guys this weekend in Santa Barbara...thanks on the props...


----------



## Toro

these are some of the stores and shops that currenlty have Issue No. 2 in stock.......

Danny D's 
Baldwin Park

Hectors Custom Interiors
Monrovia, Ca

Time Warp Records
San Jose, CA

Big Daddy's Auto Parts
San Jose, CA

Hoppers Inc
Bakersfield, CA

Henry's Customs
Tracy, CA

Roundhouse Deli
Roseville, CA

Hollywood Kustoms
Chicago, IL

Alpha Auto
Salinas, CA

96 Discount Mart
Exeter, CA

All 3 Kokopelli's shops in the LA Area

just dropped some No. 2's at

JOEY'S CUSTOMS
SANTA MARIA

BARNEYS
WOODLAND 

CHUCKS LIQUOR
SOUTH SACRAMENTO


also keep an ear out for Beer Run Bobby's show on 96.1 in San Jose for some magazine give aways.....


----------



## Toro




----------



## Aint no Body!

> _Originally posted by Toro_@May 30 2008, 09:52 PM~10775461
> *these are some of the stores and shops that currenlty have Issue No. 2 in stock.......
> 
> Danny D's
> Baldwin Park
> 
> Hectors Custom Interiors
> Monrovia, Ca
> 
> Time Warp Records
> San Jose, CA
> 
> Big Daddy's Auto Parts
> San Jose, CA
> 
> Hoppers Inc
> Bakersfield, CA
> 
> Henry's Customs
> Tracy, CA
> 
> Roundhouse Deli
> Roseville, CA
> 
> Hollywood Kustoms
> Chicago, IL
> 
> Alpha Auto
> Salinas, CA
> 
> 96 Discount Mart
> Exeter, CA
> 
> All 3 Kokopelli's shops in the LA Area
> 
> just dropped some No. 2's at
> 
> JOEY'S CUSTOMS
> SANTA MARIA
> 
> BARNEYS
> WOODLAND
> 
> CHUCKS LIQUOR
> SOUTH SACRAMENTO
> also keep an ear out for Beer Run Bobby's show on 96.1 in San Jose for some magazine give aways.....
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Bowtie Legacy

ANYWHERE IN FRESNO I CAN GET ONE AT


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s

can't wait for the next issue!


----------



## Toro

> _Originally posted by C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s_@May 31 2008, 01:26 PM~10778053
> *can't wait for the next issue!
> *


----------



## -ImpalaMike-

How about send some out here to the Midwest.  Louisville, Kentucky here  The mag looks like it's nice.


----------



## EL RAIDER

> _Originally posted by solkid_@Jun 2 2008, 12:03 PM~10780671
> *How about send some out here to the Midwest.  Louisville, Kentucky here   The mag looks like it's nice.
> *



it is


----------



## BIGTITO64




----------



## BLVD

uffin:


----------



## Aint no Body!

> _Originally posted by C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s_@May 31 2008, 12:26 PM~10778053
> *can't wait for the next issue!
> *


x2


----------



## Toro

> _Originally posted by Toro_@May 30 2008, 10:52 PM~10775461
> *these are some of the stores and shops that currenlty have Issue No. 2 in stock.......
> 
> C & L Customs in Vegas just got some Issue No. 2.....
> 
> Danny D's
> Baldwin Park
> 
> Hectors Custom Interiors
> Monrovia, Ca
> 
> Time Warp Records
> San Jose, CA
> 
> Big Daddy's Auto Parts
> San Jose, CA
> 
> Hoppers Inc
> Bakersfield, CA
> 
> Henry's Customs
> Tracy, CA
> 
> Roundhouse Deli
> Roseville, CA
> 
> Hollywood Kustoms
> Chicago, IL
> 
> Alpha Auto
> Salinas, CA
> 
> 96 Discount Mart
> Exeter, CA
> 
> All 3 Kokopelli's shops in the LA Area
> 
> just dropped some No. 2's at
> 
> JOEY'S CUSTOMS
> SANTA MARIA
> 
> BARNEYS
> WOODLAND
> 
> CHUCKS LIQUOR
> SOUTH SACRAMENTO
> also keep an ear out for Beer Run Bobby's show on 96.1 in San Jose for some magazine give aways.....
> *


----------



## classic53

> _Originally posted by Toro_@May 30 2008, 08:51 PM~10775453
> *what's up bro???? see you guys this weekend in Santa Barbara...thanks on the props...
> *


yeah our 818 chapter headed up there to represent while well be in costa mesa for streetlow :biggrin: catch you next time n i'm lovin the mag it's great


----------



## Toro

> _Originally posted by BLVD_@Jun 3 2008, 12:07 AM~10785070
> *uffin:
> *


here's an idea we have for a poster featuring Ms. Chicanita.....what do you all think......thanks to Chris "Blvd"...he did a great job on it....


----------



## lowlow24

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Jun 3 2008, 09:08 AM~10786479
> *here's an idea we have for a poster featuring Ms. Chicanita.....what do you all think......thanks to Chris "Blvd"...he did a great job on it....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Oh hell yeah reserve me a copy right now!!!!! Very nicely done.... :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## jojo67

HEY TORO, HOW YOU DOING BRO, I FINALLY FOUND ONE IN A LOCAL STORE OUT HERE, THAT IS ONE COOL MAGAZINE, LOOKING FORWARD FOR THE NEXT ONES!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Toro

> _Originally posted by jojo67_@Jun 3 2008, 10:23 PM~10793102
> *HEY TORO, HOW YOU DOING BRO, I FINALLY FOUND ONE IN A LOCAL STORE OUT HERE, THAT IS ONE COOL MAGAZINE,  LOOKING FORWARD FOR THE NEXT ONES!!! :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


what's up brother....what store did you find it at????? thanks on the props....working on issue 3 right now...gonna be a good one...


----------



## Toro

> _Originally posted by lowlow24_@Jun 3 2008, 10:09 AM~10786917
> *Oh hell yeah reserve me a copy right now!!!!! Very nicely done.... :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


she'll have 8x12's at the upcoming shows....  wait til you see her other pic on the 58....... :biggrin:


----------



## Nasty




----------



## devious syn

HAVE YET TO SEE ISSUES 1 OR 2 BUT GOOD LUCK ANYWAYS ON THE MAG JESS....


----------



## Nasty

> _Originally posted by devious syn_@Jun 4 2008, 07:47 AM~10795691
> *HAVE YET TO SEE ISSUES 1 OR 2 BUT GOOD LUCK ANYWAYS ON THE MAG JESS....
> *


Subscribe!


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR

uffin:


----------



## devious syn

> _Originally posted by Nasty_@Jun 4 2008, 10:17 AM~10795891
> *Subscribe!
> *


YEAH GUESS IM GOING TO HAVE TOO... TOO FAR AWAY TO BUY IT... JUST DONT GO OVERBOARD WITH ADS PLEASE LIKE SOME OTHER MAGS WE KNOW JESS... :uh:


----------



## EL RAIDER

> _Originally posted by devious syn_@Jun 4 2008, 09:52 AM~10796147
> *YEAH GUESS IM GOING TO HAVE TOO... TOO FAR AWAY TO BUY IT... JUST DONT GO OVERBOARD WITH ADS PLEASE LIKE SOME OTHER MAGS WE KNOW JESS... :uh:
> *





yeah wut she said


----------



## BLVD

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Jun 4 2008, 01:10 PM~10797792
> *yeah wut SHE said
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## Guam707

> _Originally posted by Toro_@May 30 2008, 09:52 PM~10775461
> *these are some of the stores and shops that currenlty have Issue No. 2 in stock.......
> 
> Danny D's
> Baldwin Park
> 
> Hectors Custom Interiors
> Monrovia, Ca
> 
> Time Warp Records
> San Jose, CA
> 
> Big Daddy's Auto Parts
> San Jose, CA
> 
> Hoppers Inc
> Bakersfield, CA
> 
> Henry's Customs
> Tracy, CA
> 
> Roundhouse Deli
> Roseville, CA
> 
> Hollywood Kustoms
> Chicago, IL
> 
> Alpha Auto
> Salinas, CA
> 
> 96 Discount Mart
> Exeter, CA
> 
> All 3 Kokopelli's shops in the LA Area
> 
> just dropped some No. 2's at
> 
> JOEY'S CUSTOMS
> SANTA MARIA
> 
> BARNEYS
> WOODLAND
> 
> CHUCKS LIQUOR
> SOUTH SACRAMENTO
> also keep an ear out for Beer Run Bobby's show on 96.1 in San Jose for some magazine give aways.....
> *


Got mine from there today. :biggrin: I think there is only 1 left.


----------



## Guam707

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Jun 3 2008, 08:08 AM~10786479
> *here's an idea we have for a poster featuring Ms. Chicanita.....what do you all think......thanks to Chris "Blvd"...he did a great job on it....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


You guys doing a feature on Darkside???


----------



## Toro

> _Originally posted by Guam707_@Jun 4 2008, 04:31 PM~10799088
> *You guys doing a feature on Darkside???
> *


maybe a double shoot with his new 58.. :0


----------



## clhydraulics

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Jun 3 2008, 07:59 AM~10786414
> *
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Toro

> _Originally posted by clhydraulics_@Jun 4 2008, 06:41 PM~10800025
> *:thumbsup:
> *


what's up Chino??? como estas???? hope you and the family are doing well....


----------



## BLVD

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Jun 4 2008, 05:41 PM~10800021
> *maybe a double shoot with his new 58.. :0
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## jojo67

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Jun 4 2008, 07:10 AM~10795441
> *what's up brother....what store did you find it at????? thanks on the props....working on issue 3 right now...gonna be a good one...
> *


Circle K

Cathedral City, Ca. :thumbsup:


----------



## Toro

> _Originally posted by jojo67_@Jun 4 2008, 07:11 PM~10800236
> *Circle K
> 
> Cathedral City, Ca. :thumbsup:
> *


right on bro...good looking out....


----------



## Guam707

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Jun 4 2008, 05:41 PM~10800021
> *maybe a double shoot with his new 58.. :0
> *


That would be bad-ass. I heard his new 58 is clean.


----------



## spinner

can someone pm me on getting issues sent over to australia? i have tried to contact the guy who is doing it but he hasn't written back. hook us up!


----------



## Toro

> _Originally posted by spinner_@Jun 5 2008, 04:30 AM~10803265
> *can someone pm me on getting issues sent over to australia?  i have tried to contact the guy who is doing it but he hasn't written back. hook us up!
> *


I'll pm em you some info bro......


----------



## Aint no Body!

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Jun 3 2008, 08:08 AM~10786479
> *here's an idea we have for a poster featuring Ms. Chicanita.....what do you all think......thanks to Chris "Blvd"...he did a great job on it....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice ass car fine ass lady cant beat that!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Toro

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Jun 5 2008, 07:20 PM~10808405
> *nice ass car fine ass lady cant beat that!! :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## BLVD




----------



## Aint no Body!

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Jun 5 2008, 06:21 PM~10808410
> *
> *


hey Toro are you going to be at Bobbys show this weekend


----------



## Sin Sixty

Still waiting for issue # 2 homie :uh:


----------



## Nasty

TTT


----------



## Knightstalker

Just received the 2nd issue in the mail... :thumbsup: Looks good homies...  Keep it up!


----------



## BLVD

:wave: What up homie...


----------



## Knightstalker

> _Originally posted by BLVD_@Jun 6 2008, 04:49 PM~10815339
> *:wave:  What up homie...
> *



:wave: Sup BLVD... You going to Denver homie? :biggrin:


----------



## BLVD

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Jun 6 2008, 05:14 PM~10815446
> *:wave: Sup BLVD... You going to Denver homie?  :biggrin:
> *



I'll be there, coliseum's less than an hour away from the house. You going?


----------



## Toro

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Jun 5 2008, 08:35 PM~10808934
> *hey Toro are you going to be at Bobbys show this weekend
> *


----------



## Toro

> _Originally posted by Impalacracker_@Jun 5 2008, 08:38 PM~10808962
> *Still waiting for issue # 2 homie :uh:
> *


should be getting it any day now bro....


----------



## BLVD

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
1 Members: Toro


What up bro...


----------



## Toro

> _Originally posted by BLVD_@Jun 6 2008, 07:37 PM~10815820
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 1 Members: Toro
> What up bro...
> *


whaaaaaaaaaat's up bro....  .....how's that other pic coming along??? :biggrin:


----------



## BLVD

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Jun 6 2008, 06:47 PM~10815881
> *
> whaaaaaaaaaat's up bro....  .....how's that other pic coming along??? :biggrin:
> *



Not much just here feeling horrible, think I have the flu. I'll get it to you asap, I have to finish something up for Mark also. Hey when are you getting here for the show? Will you be here friday?


----------



## Knightstalker

> _Originally posted by BLVD_@Jun 6 2008, 06:02 PM~10815627
> *I'll be there, coliseum's less than an hour away from the house. You going?
> *



Simon homie... I'll be there Saturday morning... :biggrin:


----------



## Aint no Body!

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Jun 6 2008, 06:36 PM~10815808
> *
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## TwOtYme

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Jun 6 2008, 07:36 PM~10815815
> *should be getting it any day now bro....
> *


I just got mine yesterday Toro..good job again..


----------



## impalaguy1964

:biggrin:


----------



## Aint no Body!

Good 2nd issue Toro cant wait for the third!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## Stickz

Coverage goin down in Tulsa this weekend!


----------



## Hoss805

you got a nice magazine Toro, got to get these ladies to take a little more close off :biggrin:
keep up the good work bro,


----------



## Hoss805

:thumbsup:


----------



## Aint no Body!

> _Originally posted by Hoss805_@Jun 10 2008, 12:54 AM~10836306
> *you got a nice magazine Toro, got to get these ladies to take a little more close off  :biggrin:
> keep up the good work bro,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


x2


----------



## JasonJ

Got mine last Thursday or Friday, nice mag... the Corpala was crazy! :0 

Any plans for tech articles in the future?


----------



## Nasty

> _Originally posted by Hoss805_@Jun 10 2008, 12:54 AM~10836306
> *you got a nice magazine Toro, got to get these ladies to take a little more close off  :biggrin:
> keep up the good work bro,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Hijole!


----------



## Toro

> _Originally posted by Hoss805_@Jun 10 2008, 01:54 AM~10836306
> *you got a nice magazine Toro, got to get these ladies to take a little more close off  :biggrin:
> keep up the good work bro,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


sneaky sneaky...hehehehhe.... :biggrin:


----------



## Toro

The Keg Liquor Store on Cecil Avenue in Wasco, CA just got some issues in....


----------



## Aint no Body!

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Jun 11 2008, 08:00 AM~10845012
> *The Keg Liquor Store on Cecil Avenue in Wasco, CA just got some issues in....
> *


Hey Toro do mean Delano?


----------



## Toro

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Jun 11 2008, 12:34 PM~10846389
> *Hey Toro do mean Delano?
> *


I'll double check bro....I'm sure Mark said Wasco though....


----------



## Aint no Body!

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Jun 12 2008, 07:56 AM~10853674
> *I'll double check bro....I'm sure Mark said Wasco though....
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## DIPN714

some one need to bring some cops to orange county


----------



## DIPN714

where in orange county has the book[[ magazine]]]


----------



## Toro

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@Jun 12 2008, 02:37 PM~10856155
> *where in orange county has the book[[ magazine]]]
> *


I'll check to see what stores carry it around there bro....


----------



## Toro

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Jun 11 2008, 12:34 PM~10846389
> *Hey Toro do mean Delano?
> *


ok....just talked to Mark...it IS Delano...but there are a couple stores in Wasco that are carrying the mag through our distributor.....good looking out bro...


----------



## Toro

:biggrin:


----------



## MISTER ED

HAVE YOU GOTTEN IT TO A STORE IN THE MIAMI AREA ????


----------



## FernandoDeanda

:thumbsup: 



> _Originally posted by Toro_@Jun 3 2008, 09:08 AM~10786479
> *here's an idea we have for a poster featuring Ms. Chicanita.....what do you all think......thanks to Chris "Blvd"...he did a great job on it....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## boricua619`

:around:


----------



## kustombuilder




----------



## BLVD

> _Originally posted by FernandoDeanda_@Jun 13 2008, 10:31 AM~10862835
> *:thumbsup:
> *



Whaaats Up Homie?


----------



## el amo

SUP TORO! WHERES THE PICS OF SANTA BARBARA?????? AND SAN BERDOO
THANKS


----------



## bigstew22

I finally gots my chit...second issue that is and i must say i am addicted. Toro if you make me wait for months again for my "Impala magazine " fix Bigstew coming to look for dat azz !!


----------



## Toro

I'm glad you liked it bigstew22.....they are quarterly for right now so don't come looking for me if you don't get one next month..heheheheh...I'm working on issue 3 and you won't be dissappointed bro....


----------



## Toro

> _Originally posted by FernandoDeanda_@Jun 13 2008, 11:31 AM~10862835
> *:thumbsup:
> *


what's up Fernando...que pasa brother....


----------



## Toro

just a few pics from the last couple of weeks......


----------



## Toro




----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s

:biggrin:


----------



## frameoffz

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Jun 14 2008, 02:40 AM~10867920
> *just a few pics from the last couple of weeks......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


damn toro this pic if off the hook. i want a copy :thumbsup:


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s

Got mine in the mail today!
Gotta love this magazine!

Keep up the awesome work!


----------



## Aint no Body!

> _Originally posted by FernandoDeanda_@Jun 13 2008, 10:31 AM~10862835
> *:thumbsup:
> *


Looks Good !!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Aint no Body!

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Jun 14 2008, 02:40 AM~10867920
> *just a few pics from the last couple of weeks......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Toro

> _Originally posted by frameoffz_@Jun 14 2008, 09:16 AM~10868383
> *damn toro this pic if off the hook.  i want a copy :thumbsup:
> *


I could have given you one at the show bro....next time....


----------



## Toro

> _Originally posted by C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s_@Jun 14 2008, 10:34 AM~10868645
> *Got mine in the mail today!
> Gotta love this magazine!
> 
> Keep up the awesome work!
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES

IM DRULING HOMIE -HURRY AND GET HERE TO P-TOWN TORO- THIS YEARS GONNA BE EVEN CRAZIER!!!! CALL ME !!


----------



## exotic rider

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Jun 14 2008, 02:41 AM~10867921
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



THOSE AREN'T IMPALAS! MY USO'S!


----------



## 64 Drop

cruisefest 08 under construction


----------



## 909vert63

DOES ANYBODY KNOW WERE THEY SELL THE MAGAZINE AT IN 909


----------



## bigstew22

Toro when you and the crew get back to D-Town for a photo shoot be sure to let us all know so we can "throw a gangsta party " !!!!!


----------



## Aint no Body!

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BLVD

> _Originally posted by bigstew22_@Jun 15 2008, 05:56 AM~10872490
> *Toro when you and the crew get back to D-Town for a photo shoot  be sure to let us all know so we can "throw a gangsta party " !!!!!
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Toro

> _Originally posted by exotic rider_@Jun 14 2008, 05:52 PM~10870484
> *THOSE AREN'T IMPALAS! MY USO'S!
> *


but they are my brothers.... .....and you know Mr. Exotic....it's not ust about Impalas...it's about the Love For The Lifestyle.....  :biggrin:


----------



## Toro

> _Originally posted by bigstew22_@Jun 15 2008, 06:56 AM~10872490
> *Toro when you and the crew get back to D-Town for a photo shoot  be sure to let us all know so we can "throw a gangsta party " !!!!!
> *


I know we'll be going to Odessa again this year...might be in Tejas for about a week...I think we are going to fly in and just rent a car and go to a few cities as well as Odessa....


----------



## Toro

Impalas Magazine wants to wish all the fathers out there a HAPPY FATHER'S DAY, for without you, the tradition and love for this lifestyle that we all enjoy and are a part of would not be passed on to the next generation..........


----------



## Toro

:biggrin:


----------



## Aint no Body!

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Jun 15 2008, 10:57 AM~10873536
> *Impalas Magazine wants to wish all the fathers out there a HAPPY FATHER'S DAY, for without you, the tradition and love for this lifestyle that we all enjoy and are a part of would not be passed on to the next generation..........
> *


  :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## mxcn_roc

I hear one of the third covers is coming out badass! :thumbsup:


----------



## BLVD

> _Originally posted by mxcn_roc_@Jun 16 2008, 12:09 PM~10880466
> *I hear one of the third covers is coming out badass!  :thumbsup:
> *



I heard that too!


----------



## Aint no Body!

> _Originally posted by mxcn_roc_@Jun 16 2008, 12:09 PM~10880466
> *I hear one of the third covers is coming out badass!  :thumbsup:
> *


 :0 :wow:


----------



## Toro

> _Originally posted by mxcn_roc_@Jun 16 2008, 01:09 PM~10880466
> *I hear one of the third covers is coming out badass!  :thumbsup:
> *


pics or it didn't happen...hehehehehhe.....but yeah..that's what I hear....


----------



## Toro

> _Originally posted by BLVD_@Jun 16 2008, 01:11 PM~10880477
> *I heard that too!
> *


that's cuz I gotta learn not to text when I'm on my 12th corona...hehehehhe


----------



## BLVD

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Jun 16 2008, 01:22 PM~10880997
> *that's cuz I gotta learn not to text when I'm on my 12th corona...hehehehhe
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## Toro

> _Originally posted by BLVD_@Jun 16 2008, 03:19 PM~10881440
> *:roflmao:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## TwOtYme

I love the magg bro I just dont like the different covers to the same maggs cause I want to collect them all just for the covers..... :biggrin:


----------



## jojo67

Keep them coming!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## bay area Rollerz

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Jun 16 2008, 05:30 PM~10883240
> *:biggrin:
> *



wutz up TORO!!! uffin:


----------



## SEANZILLA




----------



## NIMSTER64

when will I receive mine homie.hit me up and let me know bro


----------



## Aint no Body!

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Jun 16 2008, 01:22 PM~10880997
> *that's cuz I gotta learn not to text when I'm on my 12th corona...hehehehhe
> *


 :nono: :nono: :biggrin:


----------



## Toro

> _Originally posted by bay area Rollerz_@Jun 17 2008, 12:05 AM~10886053
> *wutz up TORO!!!  uffin:
> *


whhhhhaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaat up??????


----------



## rd62rdstr

What's up Toro, Mark and Carlos!


----------



## Toro

> _Originally posted by rd62rdstr_@Jun 17 2008, 10:10 PM~10893284
> *What's up Toro, Mark and Carlos!
> *


sup bro...how is the heat in AZ????


----------



## BLVD

:nicoderm:


----------



## BIG DIRTY

:uh:


----------



## Toro

> _Originally posted by BIG DIRTY_@Jun 18 2008, 02:05 AM~10895145
> *:uh:
> *


how's it going in Dirty????


----------



## Toro

> _Originally posted by BIG DIRTY_@Jun 18 2008, 02:05 AM~10895145
> *:uh:
> *


how's it going in Dirty????


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Jun 16 2008, 08:37 PM~10884578
> *Good Times Pre-party will be @El Potrero Restaurant in DENVER on Friday the 27th @ 9pm-1:30am
> Artists La La Y Lil G will be performing with addition performers TBA
> *


:biggrin:


----------



## Toro




----------



## Lambo Gator

What crackin Toro? You gonna have issue 3 out by the King City Car Show?


----------



## Nasty




----------



## Aint no Body!

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Jun 19 2008, 07:59 AM~10904626
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Toro

> _Originally posted by Lambo Gator_@Jun 19 2008, 10:50 AM~10905121
> *What crackin Toro? You gonna have issue 3 out by the King City Car Show?
> *


if all goes well...we are trying to get it finished in the next couple weeks...just gotta do 2 more shoots and lay it all out....soooo hopefully we'll have it for the August 3rd show in King City


----------



## CE 707

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Jun 4 2008, 05:41 PM~10800021
> *maybe a double shoot with his new 58.. :0
> *


there is no other 58 that will be able to touch it


----------



## CE 707

this came out nice bro keep up the good work








[/quote]


----------



## Toro

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Jun 19 2008, 03:58 PM~10907496
> *there is no other 58 that will be able to touch it
> *


the black one or the new one????


----------



## Toro

> this came out nice bro keep up the good work


[/quote]
:biggrin: thank Blvd...he did a great job on it...


----------



## Toro

don't forget to visit our website www.impalamagazine.com and sign up


----------



## BLVD

Que Onda Povi...


----------



## SEANZILLA

:biggrin:


----------



## ICECOLD63

:thumbsup:


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES

:0


----------



## SEANZILLA

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Jun 19 2008, 09:20 PM~10910487
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :0
> *


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## ICECOLD63

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Jun 19 2008, 11:20 PM~10910487
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :0
> *


That is what you call having you hands full!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Toro

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Jun 19 2008, 10:20 PM~10910487
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :0
> *


I remember that.....Mr. Pauly himself.....nooooo that's not me...but a very good friend...and I'm talking about the guy..hehehehehe..


----------



## lowlow24

We ready for Saturday this time!!!! See you soon....


----------



## Aint no Body!

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Jun 19 2008, 09:20 PM~10910487
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :0
> *


 :wow: :wow: :wow: :thumbsup:


----------



## Lambo Gator

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Jun 19 2008, 03:01 PM~10907526
> *this came out nice bro keep up the good work
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Came out bad ass
:yes: :yes:


----------



## Nasty

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Jun 19 2008, 09:20 PM~10910487
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :0
> *


pauly is a lucky man :biggrin:


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES

TORO GOT THE SOME UNEDITED PICS SOMEWHERE FROM THAT DAY ... GOODTIMES!!
CAN YOU SAY HERE KITTY KITTY!!! :roflmao: :roflmao: BEST TATTOO IS EVER SINCE ON A GIRL!!! PAULY REMEMBERS


----------



## Toro

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Jun 20 2008, 09:13 PM~10917234
> *TORO GOT THE SOME UNEDITED PICS SOMEWHERE FROM THAT DAY ... GOODTIMES!!
> CAN YOU SAY HERE KITTY KITTY!!! :roflmao:  :roflmao: BEST TATTOO IS EVER SINCE ON A GIRL!!! PAULY REMEMBERS
> *


 :0


----------



## Aint no Body!

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Jun 20 2008, 08:13 PM~10917234
> *TORO GOT THE SOME UNEDITED PICS SOMEWHERE FROM THAT DAY ... GOODTIMES!!
> CAN YOU SAY HERE KITTY KITTY!!! :roflmao:  :roflmao: BEST TATTOO IS EVER SINCE ON A GIRL!!! PAULY REMEMBERS
> *


post dem!! :biggrin:


----------



## SEANZILLA

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Jun 20 2008, 08:13 PM~10917234
> *TORO GOT THE SOME UNEDITED PICS SOMEWHERE FROM THAT DAY ... GOODTIMES!!
> CAN YOU SAY HERE KITTY KITTY!!! :roflmao:  :roflmao: BEST TATTOO IS EVER SINCE ON A GIRL!!! PAULY REMEMBERS
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## CE 707

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Jun 19 2008, 06:47 PM~10909226
> *the black one or the new one????
> *


the new one bro :biggrin:


----------



## jojo67

Hey Toro wat's up bro, just found the mag. on your avatar... my questions is, is there a way I could order the back issues of the ones I don't have?


----------



## Toro

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Jun 22 2008, 09:38 PM~10928594
> *the new one bro :biggrin:
> *


bad ass!!!!!!.....


----------



## NIMSTER64

did the mid west shipment go out yet?


----------



## NEWSTYLEKING

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Jun 20 2008, 08:13 PM~10917234
> *TORO GOT THE SOME UNEDITED PICS SOMEWHERE FROM THAT DAY ... GOODTIMES!!
> CAN YOU SAY HERE KITTY KITTY!!! :roflmao:  :roflmao: BEST TATTOO IS EVER SINCE ON A GIRL!!! PAULY REMEMBERS
> *


 *MEEEOOOOWWWW!!!!* 

PM THE PICS MY BROTHA!!! :biggrin:


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES

HOPE ALL IS GOOD BIG MAN


----------



## Toro

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Jun 23 2008, 08:04 PM~10935873
> *HOPE ALL IS GOOD BIG MAN
> *


what's up bro....


----------



## 909vert63

> _Originally posted by 909vert63_@Jun 14 2008, 11:02 PM~10872056
> *DOES ANYBODY KNOW WERE THEY SELL  THE MAGAZINE AT IN 909
> *


 :dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## Toro

> _Originally posted by 909vert63_@Jun 23 2008, 08:12 PM~10935946
> *:dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:
> *


I'm waiting on a list from our distributor bro...as soon as I get it I'll post up some stores......some have said 7-11's and others have gotten em at Circle K's...and a lot at local liquor stores....


----------



## 909vert63

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Jun 23 2008, 07:49 PM~10936235
> *I'm waiting on a list from our distributor bro...as soon as I get it I'll post up some stores......some have said 7-11's and others have gotten em at Circle K's...and a lot at local liquor stores....
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## poppa68_KI_4life

hey toro. im still waiting for my Special pics from the sac socios show....and any others u want to thro in :biggrin:


----------



## Nasty

> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLEKING_@Jun 23 2008, 05:13 PM~10934956
> *MEEEOOOOWWWW!!!!
> 
> PM THE PICS MY BROTHA!!! :biggrin:
> *


mofos are holdin out :angry:


----------



## Lambo Gator

> _Originally posted by Nasty_@Jun 23 2008, 08:47 PM~10936775
> *mofos are holdin out  :angry:
> *


 :yessad: :yessad:


----------



## Toro

> _Originally posted by Nasty_@Jun 23 2008, 09:47 PM~10936775
> *mofos are holdin out  :angry:
> *


cough cough.....bikini contest pics...cough cough...hehehehehe



sup Steve..how you feeling bro...you going to Woodland???


----------



## Nasty

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Jun 24 2008, 08:01 AM~10939173
> *cough cough.....bikini contest pics...cough cough...hehehehehe
> sup Steve..how you feeling bro...you going to Woodland???
> *


been feelin pretty good except for today  

but yea the plain is to have fun in the sun at woodland


----------



## Toro

> _Originally posted by Nasty_@Jun 24 2008, 09:03 AM~10939186
> *been feelin pretty good except for today
> 
> but yea the plain is to have fun in the sun at woodland
> *


when you heading out???? I got a shoot to do in Woodland...cover No. 4 on saturday


----------



## Nasty

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Jun 24 2008, 01:57 PM~10941727
> *when you heading out???? I got a shoot to do in Woodland...cover No. 4 on saturday
> *


not sure yet honestly. i was thinkin about goin up saturday and chillin up there but didnt know what there was up there to do


----------



## BLVD

:wave:


----------



## Aint no Body!

> _Originally posted by Nasty_@Jun 23 2008, 08:47 PM~10936775
> *mofos are holdin out  :angry:
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## Toro

> _Originally posted by Nasty_@Jun 24 2008, 03:06 PM~10941798
> *not sure yet honestly. i was thinkin about goin up saturday and chillin up there but didnt know what there was up there to do
> *


well...I'm doing 2 shoots now on saturday.....soooooo you know you are more than welcome to come along...let me know bro....


----------



## Toro

:biggrin:


----------



## clopz

> _Originally posted by clopz_@Feb 26 2008, 10:00 PM~10039083
> *13x7 up to 24" Wire Wheels starting at $320.00 Call For Details 623-435-0222
> 
> 
> *


----------



## Toro

> _Originally posted by clopz_@Jun 26 2008, 12:25 AM~10953739
> *
> *


looks like a good package


----------



## masatalker

TTT


----------



## EL RAIDER

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Jun 24 2008, 05:47 PM~10943170
> *well...I'm doing 2 shoots now on saturday.....soooooo you know you are more than welcome to come along...let me know bro....
> *




yo quiero ir i'll b up there sat :biggrin:


----------



## Stickz

> _Originally posted by BLVD_@Jun 24 2008, 04:15 PM~10941860
> *:wave:
> *


----------



## Toro

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Jun 26 2008, 01:15 PM~10956568
> *yo quiero ir i'll b up there sat  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## MUFASA

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Jun 26 2008, 03:20 PM~10958005
> *
> *


 :wave:


----------



## Toro

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Jun 26 2008, 06:00 PM~10958703
> *:wave:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## LifeAfterDeath 2

TTT


----------



## Nasty

i gotta random question

how do blind people know when they are done wipe'n ? :dunno:


----------



## BLVD

> _Originally posted by Nasty_@Jun 26 2008, 09:31 PM~10960729
> *i gotta random question
> 
> how do blind people know when they are done wipe'n ? :duuno:
> *



Say What?


----------



## Nasty

> _Originally posted by BLVD_@Jun 26 2008, 09:31 PM~10960737
> *Say What?
> *


makes u wonder right?


----------



## BLVD

> _Originally posted by Nasty_@Jun 26 2008, 09:35 PM~10960770
> *makes u wonder right?
> *



Makes me wonder what your on? :biggrin: 

Whats up Bro!


----------



## Nasty

> _Originally posted by BLVD_@Jun 26 2008, 09:50 PM~10960932
> *Makes me wonder what your on?  :biggrin:
> 
> Whats up Bro!
> *


lol

nada just chillin bout to lay down and watch some george lopez


----------



## newstyle_64

> _Originally posted by Nasty_@Jun 20 2008, 11:42 AM~10913945
> *pauly is a lucky man  :biggrin:
> *


THATS NOT PAULY THATS HIS EVIL :biggrin: TWIN


----------



## Nasty

> _Originally posted by newstyle_64_@Jun 27 2008, 07:14 AM~10962588
> *THATS NOT PAULY THATS HIS EVIL  :biggrin: TWIN
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Toro

> _Originally posted by Nasty_@Jun 27 2008, 09:38 AM~10963035
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## BLVD

:wave: 

Hope everyone has a great weekend, to all those going to the show in Denver, see you tomorrow...


----------



## ICECOLD63

:biggrin:


----------



## 64Rag

Jess were you at, I forgot my house. :biggrin:


----------



## EL RAIDER

> _Originally posted by Nasty_@Jun 26 2008, 09:31 PM~10960729
> *i gotta random question
> 
> how do blind people know when they are done wipe'n ? :dunno:
> *




stop eating at burger king!


----------



## Nasty

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Jun 30 2008, 12:58 PM~10981559
> *stop eating at burger king!
> *


fuckin love that place!!! ate there 3 times last week :0


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by Nasty_@Jun 30 2008, 12:58 PM~10981566
> *fuckin love that place!!! ate there 3 times last week  :0
> *


that's why you a fat ass!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Nasty

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Jun 30 2008, 01:17 PM~10981742
> *that's why you a fat ass!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


We can clown around all you want you this bro. but keep that shit in off topic. this topic is about business in which we do our best to give the lowriders something worth reading. so outta respect keep the clownin we do in off topic  


besides im fat from eattin panocha not burger king :twak:


----------



## A TODA MADRE

TTT 4 Impalas Magazine.. Sup Jess. u make it home OK?


----------



## Nasty

> _Originally posted by ogbrkboy_@Jun 30 2008, 02:48 PM~10982649
> *TTT 4 Impalas Magazine.. Sup Jess. u make it home OK?
> *


Sup nono, i heard the location looked siiiiiick!!

Sorry i couldnt make it out, i ended up just stayin in woodland and que'n and shit. didnt feel like gettin lost with jess's directions lol


----------



## Toro

> _Originally posted by 64Rag_@Jun 29 2008, 12:32 AM~10972977
> *Jess were you at, I forgot my house. :biggrin:
> *


what's up Raj....thanks for that ceviche bro..it was bomb as hell........


----------



## Toro

> _Originally posted by ogbrkboy_@Jun 30 2008, 03:48 PM~10982649
> *TTT 4 Impalas Magazine.. Sup Jess. u make it home OK?
> *


sup Nono....the shots came out bad ass bro.....man...I had a great time brother...I got home at 2:30 this morning..then had to get up at 6am for work.


----------



## Toro

> _Originally posted by Nasty_@Jun 30 2008, 04:05 PM~10982764
> *Sup nono, i heard the location looked siiiiiick!!
> 
> Sorry i couldnt make it out, i ended up just stayin in woodland and que'n and shit. didnt feel like gettin lost with jess's directions lol
> *


man..what you talking about???? just cuz I need a GPS in my own hometown...hehehehehe....


----------



## LIL PHX

still need the magazine in phoenix!


----------



## Nasty

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Jun 30 2008, 05:40 PM~10983938
> *man..what you talking about???? just cuz I need a GPS in my own hometown...hehehehehe....
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## A TODA MADRE

> _Originally posted by Nasty+Jun 30 2008, 02:05 PM~10982764-->
> 
> 
> 
> Sup nono, i heard the location looked siiiiiick!!
> 
> Sorry i couldnt make it out, i ended up just stayin in woodland and que'n and shit. didnt feel like gettin lost with jess's directions lol
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The location was better than I expected.. took me some time to find it..but im glad i did...
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Toro_@Jun 30 2008, 04:39 PM~10983933
> *sup Nono....the shots came out bad ass bro.....man...I had a great time brother...I got home at 2:30 this morning..then had to get up at 6am for work.
> *


  It was a busy weekend but it came together real real nice.. Can;t wait to check out them fliks homes... :biggrin:


----------



## rd62rdstr

Need outlets in Tucson too!  

What's up Toro! What's up Mark! What's up Carlos! :wave:


----------



## Toro

> _Originally posted by rd62rdstr_@Jul 1 2008, 10:03 AM~10988420
> *Need outlets in Tucson too!
> 
> What's up Toro! What's up Mark!  What's up Carlos! :wave:
> *


what's up bro..... :biggrin:


----------



## Toro

:biggrin:


----------



## jojo67

:wave:


----------



## Toro

> _Originally posted by jojo67_@Jul 1 2008, 07:36 PM~10992470
> *:wave:
> *


sup jojo..how's it going bro....


----------



## Estrella Car Club

waiting in Waco


----------



## Toro

> _Originally posted by Estrella Car Club_@Jul 1 2008, 07:43 PM~10992537
> *waiting in Waco
> *


pm me if you know any shops that might want to carry it so we can get it out there faster bro.....


----------



## mattd

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Jul 1 2008, 06:18 PM~10992323
> *:biggrin:
> *


was up Big Jess & Mark. Keep up the good work. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Toro

> _Originally posted by mattd_@Jul 1 2008, 09:13 PM~10993371
> *was up Big Jess & Mark.  Keep up the good work.  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


what's up Matt??? how's it going bro.....how you like the 2nd issue???


----------



## Toro

> _Originally posted by LIL PHX_@Jun 30 2008, 07:22 PM~10984234
> *still need the magazine in phoenix!
> *


Streetlife Hydraulics has them bro...and I'll get the name of the other 3 shops that have em...


----------



## Toro

we'll be in Downey this weekend at the Los Angels car club car show.....stop by the booth and say what's up gente....


----------



## Aint no Body!

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Jul 2 2008, 08:23 AM~10996263
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> we'll be in Downey this weekend at the Los Angels car club car show.....stop by the booth and say what's up gente....
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Lambo Gator

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Jul 2 2008, 08:23 AM~10996263
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> we'll be in Downey this weekend at the Los Angels car club car show.....stop by the booth and say what's up gente....
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Toro

> _Originally posted by Lambo Gator_@Jul 2 2008, 01:26 PM~10998038
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Toro




----------



## NYLOW

I just received my magazine and now I understand what every one is talking about .To just begin …the quality of the magazine from the cover to the flow of the car articles to the car shows gives me a sense as if I was there taking in the views and hearing the sounds of the shows. The quality of the photographs are as if I was there walking around the car my self taking in all of the details of the cars. Just holding the magazine makes you feel like you are part of a top self car enthusiast hobby.( WHICH WE ARE) And that is what sets this magazine apart from others. It truly sets an atmosphere of love and creativity, and putting all this on paper Is a beautiful thing. I thank you for following your dreams so that others can see…. that can’t be there.


Thanks 
In NY


----------



## BIG DIRTY

:scrutinize: :nosad: :scrutinize:


----------



## Nasty

> _Originally posted by NYLOW_@Jul 3 2008, 08:05 AM~11004433
> *I just received my magazine and now I understand what every one is talking about .To just begin …the quality of the magazine from the cover to the flow of the car articles to the car shows gives me a sense as if I was there taking in the views and hearing the sounds of the shows. The quality of the photographs are as if I was there walking around the car my self taking in all of the details of the cars. Just holding the magazine makes you feel like you are part of a top self car enthusiast hobby.( WHICH WE ARE) And that is what sets this magazine apart  from others. It truly sets an atmosphere of love and creativity, and putting all this on paper Is a beautiful thing. I thank you for following your dreams so that others can see…. that can’t be there.
> 
> 
> Thanks
> In NY
> *


----------



## Toro

> _Originally posted by NYLOW_@Jul 3 2008, 09:05 AM~11004433
> *I just received my magazine and now I understand what every one is talking about .To just begin …the quality of the magazine from the cover to the flow of the car articles to the car shows gives me a sense as if I was there taking in the views and hearing the sounds of the shows. The quality of the photographs are as if I was there walking around the car my self taking in all of the details of the cars. Just holding the magazine makes you feel like you are part of a top self car enthusiast hobby.( WHICH WE ARE) And that is what sets this magazine apart  from others. It truly sets an atmosphere of love and creativity, and putting all this on paper Is a beautiful thing. I thank you for following your dreams so that others can see…. that can’t be there.
> 
> 
> Thanks
> In NY
> *


wow...thanks NYLOW......we have some kinks to iron out but I'm sure the 3rd issue will make a lot of people happy.......


----------



## uso og 64

the mag is looking tight see you at the next show 1 luv from og uso 64 
vic jr uce stockton


----------



## Aint no Body!

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP

Nice meeting you Toro....loving the magazines homie


----------



## BLVD

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Jul 5 2008, 12:01 PM~11017506
> *Nice meeting you Toro....loving the magazines homie
> *



It was actually Mark and me that you met bro, and it was nice finally meeting you also. That duece is looking sick


----------



## Aint no Body!




----------



## Lambo Gator

:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## classic53

WHAT UP TORO THEM MODELS THAT YOU HAD AT THE SHOW YESTERDAY AT YOUR BOOTH WERE :worship:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP

> _Originally posted by BLVD_@Jul 5 2008, 01:55 PM~11017698
> *It was actually Mark and me that you met bro, and it was nice finally meeting you also.  That duece is looking sick
> *


Right on homie nice meeting you guys


----------



## TALKISCHEAP

> _Originally posted by BLVD_@Jul 5 2008, 01:55 PM~11017698
> *It was actually Mark and me that you met bro, and it was nice finally meeting you also.  That duece is looking sick
> *


Right on homie nice meeting you guys


----------



## Estrella Car Club

come to Texas and rep on the tour it would be great


----------



## ~TRU~

> _Originally posted by classic53_@Jul 7 2008, 02:41 PM~11029676
> *WHAT UP TORO THEM MODELS THAT YOU HAD  AT THE SHOW YESTERDAY AT YOUR BOOTH WERE  :worship:
> *


TORO ALWAYS SEEMS TO GET TOP KNOTCH MODELS . :biggrin:


----------



## Aint no Body!

> _Originally posted by TRU505RYDA_@Jul 8 2008, 12:54 AM~11035513
> *TORO ALWAYS SEEMS TO GET TOP KNOTCH MODELS . :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: x2


----------



## Lambo Gator

> _Originally posted by TRU505RYDA_@Jul 8 2008, 12:54 AM~11035513
> *TORO ALWAYS SEEMS TO GET TOP KNOTCH MODELS . :biggrin:
> *


X 86546568900987654321


----------



## NYLOW

:thumbsup: :wow:


----------



## 81CUTTDOGG




----------



## classic53

> _Originally posted by TRU505RYDA_@Jul 7 2008, 11:54 PM~11035513
> *TORO ALWAYS SEEMS TO GET TOP KNOTCH MODELS . :biggrin:
> *


N THEY COOL PEEPS TO NOT STUCK UP


----------



## SEANZILLA




----------



## cashmoneyspeed

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Jul 3 2008, 08:28 PM~11008719
> *wow...thanks NYLOW......we have some kinks to iron out but I'm sure the 3rd issue will make a lot of people happy.......
> *


Can't wait for the 3rd issue


----------



## BLVD

uffin:


----------



## Aint no Body!

when is no.3 coming out?


----------



## atxclassic

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Jul 9 2008, 11:29 AM~11046098
> *when is no.3 coming out?
> *



X96843518943 ?????????


----------



## azrdr

My Brothers Ride is on one of the covers!! I can't wait to see it! :thumbsup:


----------



## Toro

> _Originally posted by azrdr_@Jul 9 2008, 12:39 PM~11046726
> *My Brothers Ride is on one of the covers!! I can't wait to see it!    :thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## johnnie65

WHAT UP MR. TORO?????


----------



## impalaguy1964

HEY TORO ARE YOU GOING TO BRING YAMIL TO THE SHOW?


----------



## shops laggard

:wave: Povi and Mark, Keep doing what you do best. One luv from Vic and Jr. UCE cc.


----------



## cool runnings

que paso...TORO and MARK. it's been awhile since we've hooked up. i hope all is well with you and your families. let me know when the next issue is coming out. ONE LOVE TO "IMPALAS MAGAZINE" - BIG RASTA


----------



## Toro

> _Originally posted by cool runnings_@Jul 10 2008, 09:09 AM~11054287
> * que paso...TORO and MARK. it's been awhile since we've hooked up. i hope all is well with you and your families. let me know when the next issue is coming out. ONE LOVE TO "IMPALAS MAGAZINE" - BIG RASTA
> *


what's up Big Rasta......working on issue 3 as we speak.....hopefully out at the end of the month...cross your fingers....



don't forget...check us out at www.impalamagazine.com


----------



## classic53

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Jul 10 2008, 07:17 PM~11060582
> *what's up Big Rasta......working on issue 3 as we speak.....hopefully out at the end of the month...cross your fingers....
> don't forget...check us out at www.impalamagazine.com
> *


IT WAS COOL SEEING YOU AT THE LOSANGELAS CAR SHOW TORO .


----------



## andrewlister

getting impalas magazine loud and clear down the bottom of the world in New Zealand Bro.
Love it   

Totally love the whole thing. only one comment tho, you gotta change the font you use for the articles. It doesn't look as professional as the photos. My 2cents - No disrespect.  

Most people don't give a shit, thats cool, just trying to help build a killa magazine.

Chur!


----------



## chosen one

WHATS UP TORO I JUST WANTED TO SAY THANKS .THE CAR CAME OUT REAL NICE KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK :thumbsup: :nicoderm:


----------



## Toro

> _Originally posted by andrewlister_@Jul 12 2008, 03:36 PM~11072627
> *getting impalas magazine loud and clear down the bottom of the world in New Zealand Bro.
> Love it
> 
> Totally love the whole thing.  only one comment tho,  you gotta change the font you use for the articles.  It doesn't look as professional as the photos.  My 2cents - No disrespect.
> 
> Most people don't give a shit, thats cool, just trying to help build a killa magazine.
> 
> Chur!
> *


guess we've gone INTERNATIONAL!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## BLVD

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Jul 15 2008, 12:02 AM~11091386
> *guess we've gone INTERNATIONAL!!!!!!!!!!  :biggrin:
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## Toro

> _Originally posted by BLVD_@Jul 15 2008, 01:41 AM~11091513
> *:biggrin:
> *


sup Blvd......


----------



## frameoffz

:wave: 
:nicoderm:


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES

CANT WAIT TO HELP UNLEASH IMPALAS MAG TO THE NORTHWEST FIRST WEEKEND IN AUGUST uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin:


----------



## nobueno

Jesse! Good seeing you on Sunday!


----------



## BLVD

> _Originally posted by Toro+Jul 15 2008, 07:33 PM~11097147-->
> 
> 
> 
> sup Blvd......
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Que Onda Povi uffin:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-nobueno_@Jul 16 2008, 10:39 AM~11102435
> *Jesse! Good seeing you on Sunday!
> *



What Up Jae! How are you and the familia doing?


----------



## Toro

> _Originally posted by nobueno_@Jul 16 2008, 10:39 AM~11102435
> *Jesse! Good seeing you on Sunday!
> *


hey Jae....what's up??? nice seeing you and the family.....


----------



## B_A_RIDER

what up bro you not get my messages??


----------



## low4oshow

BLVD you get my pm  uffin:


----------



## Stickz

Toro I sent you a email


----------



## Toro

> _Originally posted by B_A_RIDER_@Jul 16 2008, 07:30 PM~11106571
> * what up bro you not get my messages??
> *


actually I didn't bro...you gonna be at the Portland show??? hit me up and pm me your number.....


----------



## Nasty




----------



## NYLOW

what up
TTT


----------



## nobueno

> _Originally posted by BLVD_@Jul 16 2008, 01:01 PM~11103947
> *Que Onda Povi  uffin:
> What Up Jae! How are you and the familia doing?
> *


Chris, doing well! Trying to get more free time to shoot some photos!


----------



## mattd

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Jul 1 2008, 08:40 PM~10993628
> *what's up Matt??? how's it going bro.....how you like the 2nd issue???
> *


Going good. the second issue was as good as the first, can't wait for the 3rd. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES

IT S ON IN PTOWN!!


----------



## THUGG PASSION 2

TORO HIT ME UP..


----------



## regalistic

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION 2_@Jul 21 2008, 02:52 PM~11139795
> *TORO HIT ME UP..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


is that the ride from the McD's commercial?


----------



## classic53

> _Originally posted by regalistic_@Jul 21 2008, 12:00 PM~11140353
> *is that the ride from the McD's commercial?
> *


YEP :biggrin:


----------



## Toro

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION 2_@Jul 21 2008, 12:52 PM~11139795
> *TORO HIT ME UP..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


that looks tight...your pm box is full brother....


----------



## TOGETHER1

1968 CHEVEROTLET IMPALA, ORIGINAL 307v8, 400 HYROMATIC TRANSMISSION, CANDY PAINT, CUSTOM INTERIOR & TRUNK, CHROME WHAMMY PUMP, CHROME UNDERCARRIAGE, POWDER COATED SPOKE RIMS 13x7"s, ASKING $27,000 obo, FOR MORE INFO, 

MESSAGE ME, BIG DANNY. IT BELONGED TO MY SON....

HERE ARE A PICS OF THE CAR...................


----------



## GABINO

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Jul 9 2008, 07:26 PM~11050689
> *:biggrin:
> *


WUZZZZ UP U COMING TO THE END OF SUMMER BBQ AT MOONEY GROVE PARK IN VISALIA? :biggrin:


----------



## Ren

comin up soon


----------



## Toro

> _Originally posted by classic53_@Jul 21 2008, 03:00 PM~11140935
> *YEP  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## BLVD




----------



## Toro

> _Originally posted by BLVD_@Jul 22 2008, 07:50 PM~11153462
> *
> *


----------



## Texas_Bowties

wats up toro


----------



## Guam707

Is the new one out yet?


----------



## exotic rider

> _Originally posted by Guam707_@Jul 23 2008, 12:03 AM~11156239
> *Is the new one out yet?
> *


x2


----------



## BLVD

> _Originally posted by Guam707_@Jul 23 2008, 01:03 AM~11156239
> *Is the new one out yet?
> *



Not Yet, But Soon :biggrin:


----------



## Toro

> _Originally posted by Guam707_@Jul 23 2008, 01:03 AM~11156239
> *Is the new one out yet?
> *


just getting finished up......its coming out nice......


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES

WHAT UP FAM???


----------



## BLVD

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Jul 23 2008, 08:48 AM~11157320
> *just getting finished up......its coming out nice......
> *



Yes It Is!


----------



## BIG CHANO

what up TORO, MARK, RICH :thumbsup: :wave: :thumbsup:


----------



## mxcn_roc

I can't wait to see it. I can only hope it's as good as what I'm hearing.


----------



## NYLOW

:thumbsup: What up toro


----------



## Toro

> _Originally posted by mxcn_roc_@Jul 23 2008, 05:20 PM~11161639
> *I can't wait to see it.  I can only hope it's as good as what I'm hearing.
> *


what did you hear???? :0


----------



## Toro

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Jul 22 2008, 10:36 PM~11155196
> *wats up toro
> *


you going to Odessa this year??


----------



## Bird

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Jul 23 2008, 07:48 AM~11157320
> *just getting finished up......its coming out nice......
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## frameoffz

THE ROUNDHOUSE DELI IN ROSEVILLE </span>BEFORE THEY SELL OUT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 
604 CHURCH ST. 916-786-9023 JUST BLOCKS FROM DENIOS AUCTION</span>


----------



## BLVD

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Jul 22 2008, 08:48 PM~11154085
> *
> *


Just took a quick peek at the link again, man it's looking nice!  


uffin:


----------



## Toro

> _Originally posted by frameoffz_@Jul 23 2008, 09:20 PM~11163716
> *THE ROUNDHOUSE DELI IN ROSEVILLE </span>BEFORE THEY SELL OUT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> 604 CHURCH ST. 916-786-9023 JUST BLOCKS FROM DENIOS AUCTION</span>
> *


what's up bro......Issue 3 is coming out nice......thanks for support brother....


----------



## lowriderbob

> _Originally posted by Estrella Car Club_@Jul 7 2008, 07:25 PM~11032518
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> come to Texas and rep on the tour it would be great
> *


How do we get a tour like this in CALI? Props to whom ever is putting on this tour. :thumbsup:


----------



## El Volo

Any shot of the new cover...???


----------



## TwOtYme

you coming to Portland agian this year Toro???


----------



## Texas_Bowties

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Jul 23 2008, 09:14 PM~11163151
> *you going to Odessa this year??
> *


hopefully i make it on time!!! might even be there with a new ride!!!!! :biggrin: 

gotta go represent for the OG impalas :cheesy:


----------



## Toro

> _Originally posted by El Volo_@Jul 24 2008, 02:57 PM~11169881
> *Any shot of the new cover...???
> *


1 of the 2 covers for issue 3 is on my avatar......  how you doing Dustin????


----------



## umlolo

what up toro loved the 2 issues you sold me last sat


----------



## Toro

> _Originally posted by umlolo_@Jul 24 2008, 06:55 PM~11171707
> *what up toro loved the 2 issues you sold me last sat
> *


I'm glad you liked them bro......wait til you see the 3rd issue...coming along very nicely....


----------



## umlolo

cant wait :biggrin:


----------



## Toro

> _Originally posted by El Volo_@Jul 24 2008, 02:57 PM~11169881
> *Any shot of the new cover...???
> *


here you go Volo.......

cover 1 of 2 Issue 3









cover 2 of 2 Issue 3


----------



## Toro

> _Originally posted by Toro_@May 30 2008, 10:52 PM~10775461
> *these are some of the stores and shops that currenlty have Issue No. 2 in stock.......
> 
> Danny D's
> Baldwin Park
> 
> Hectors Custom Interiors
> Monrovia, Ca
> 
> Time Warp Records
> San Jose, CA
> 
> Big Daddy's Auto Parts
> San Jose, CA
> 
> Hoppers Inc
> Bakersfield, CA
> 
> Henry's Customs
> Tracy, CA
> 
> Roundhouse Deli
> Roseville, CA
> 
> Hollywood Kustoms
> Chicago, IL
> 
> Alpha Auto
> Salinas, CA
> 
> 96 Discount Mart
> Exeter, CA
> 
> All 3 Kokopelli's shops in the LA Area
> 
> just dropped some No. 2's at
> 
> JOEY'S CUSTOMS
> SANTA MARIA
> 
> BARNEYS
> WOODLAND
> 
> CHUCKS LIQUOR
> SOUTH SACRAMENTO
> also keep an ear out for Beer Run Bobby's show on 96.1 in San Jose for some magazine give aways.....
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Toro

cover 1 of 2 Issue 3









cover 2 of 2 Issue 3


















1760 Airline Highway Suite F-113
Hollister, CA 95023

Paypal: [email protected]

don't forget to visit us at Impalas Magazine Website


----------



## BLVD

uffin:


----------



## TURTLE'S REINA

*TO ALL THE LOWRIDER FAMILIA MANNY IS NOW RESTING IN PEACE
HE WILL ALWAYS BE PART OF OUR LIVES!!!!
MANNY HAS 3 CHILDREN THAT NEED ALL OF OUR LOVE!!!!

VIVI HIS 16 YEAR OLD DAUGHTER
MANNY JR HIS 13 YEAR OLD SON

AND JONATHAN HIS 8 YEAR OLD( THIS LITTLE ANGEL LOST HIS MOM FROM CANCER ON AUG-10-2007 AND NOW HIS FATHER MANNY 7-24-08)
SO JUST A LITTLE HELP IS APPRECIATED
WE HAVE SET UP AN ACCOUNT AT WASHINGTON MUTUAL FROM ANY CITY AND ANY STATE ALL IS APPRECIATED!!!!

 MANUEL VERDUZCO CEJA
DECEMBER 20, 1972 ~ JULY 24, 2008*


----------



## El Volo

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Jul 24 2008, 06:02 PM~11172244
> *here you go Volo.......
> 
> cover 1 of 2 Issue 3
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cover 2 of 2 Issue 3
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :cheesy: Nice lookin' covers Toro!


----------



## Dressed2Impress

See ya in Portland Jess


----------



## Stickz

TORO PM SENT


----------



## TURTLE'S REINA

> *TO ALL THE LOWRIDER FAMILIA MANNY IS NOW RESTING IN PEACE
> HE WILL ALWAYS BE PART OF OUR LIVES!!!!
> MANNY HAS 3 CHILDREN THAT NEED ALL OF OUR LOVE!!!!
> 
> VIVI HIS 16 YEAR OLD DAUGHTER
> MANNY JR HIS 13 YEAR OLD SON
> 
> AND JONATHAN HIS 8 YEAR OLD( THIS LITTLE ANGEL LOST HIS MOM FROM CANCER ON AUG-10-2007 AND NOW HIS FATHER MANNY 7-24-08)
> SO JUST A LITTLE HELP IS APPRECIATED
> WE HAVE SET UP AN ACCOUNT AT WASHINGTON MUTUAL FROM ANY CITY AND ANY STATE ALL IS APPRECIATED!!!!
> 
> LETS TRY TO GET AS MANY RIDERS THAT WE CAN GET FOR FRIDAY FOR HIS LAST RIDE . PLEASE CONTACT ME FOR ANY INFO 818-974-1822</span>*


----------



## BIGTITO64

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Jul 24 2008, 07:11 PM~11172346
> *cover 1 of 2 Issue 3
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cover 2 of 2 Issue 3
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1760 Airline Highway Suite F-113
> Hollister, CA 95023
> 
> Paypal: [email protected]
> 
> don't forget to visit us at Impalas Magazine Website
> *


----------



## BLVD




----------



## NYLOW

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Jul 24 2008, 10:11 PM~11172346
> *cover 1 of 2 Issue 3
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cover 2 of 2 Issue 3
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1760 Airline Highway Suite F-113
> Hollister, CA 95023
> 
> Paypal: [email protected]
> 
> don't forget to visit us at Impalas Magazine Website
> *


x64


----------



## mxcn_roc

Guess what I got a glimpse of this morning? :nicoderm:


----------



## frameoffz

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Jul 24 2008, 07:39 AM~11166660
> *what's up bro......Issue 3 is coming out nice......thanks for support brother....
> *


cant wait brother let me know when there out! :biggrin:


----------



## BLVD

> _Originally posted by mxcn_roc_@Jul 28 2008, 05:21 PM~11199393
> *Guess what I got a glimpse of this morning?    :nicoderm:
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## Toro

> _Originally posted by mxcn_roc_@Jul 28 2008, 05:21 PM~11199393
> *Guess what I got a glimpse of this morning?    :nicoderm:
> *


a jackalope running back and forth across the desert?????? heheheheheh


Issue 3????? :0 :biggrin:


----------



## BLVD

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Jul 28 2008, 09:07 PM~11201537
> *a jackalope running back and forth across the desert??????  heheheheheh
> Issue 3?????  :0  :biggrin:
> *



You seen that too? :0 I though I was tripping...especially since I'm not in the desert.


----------



## Toro

> _Originally posted by BLVD_@Jul 28 2008, 09:11 PM~11201577
> *You seen that too?  :0  I though I was tripping...especially since I'm not in the desert.
> *


fast as fast can beeeeeee, youuuu caaaannnnt caaatch meeeeeeee....hehehehe


----------



## NYLOW

Issue 3 :0


----------



## Toro

> _Originally posted by NYLOW_@Jul 29 2008, 07:18 AM~11204329
> *Issue 3  :0
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## MISTER ED

ttt


----------



## NYLOW

TTT x64 :biggrin:


----------



## BIG LAZY

> _Originally posted by NYLOW_@Jul 30 2008, 08:47 AM~11213779
> *TTT x64  :biggrin:
> *


TTT X61 :0


----------



## Toro

> _Originally posted by BIG LAZY_@Jul 30 2008, 09:43 AM~11214313
> *TTT X61    :0
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## BIGTITO64

IS THE 3RD ISSUE OUT YET


----------



## BLVD

> _Originally posted by BIGTITO64_@Jul 30 2008, 06:40 PM~11218913
> *IS THE 3RD ISSUE OUT YET
> *



Next Week :biggrin:


----------



## Toro

> _Originally posted by BLVD_@Jul 30 2008, 06:47 PM~11218985
> *Next Week  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Aint no Body!

Hey Toro will you guys have somebody at Nationals this weekend?


----------



## azrdr

Will it be ready in time for Portland?


----------



## CHASE 64

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: CAN'T WAIT 4 ISSUE #3 :yes:


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY

WHAT'S UP BRO ,
MARK JUST WANTED TO HALLA .


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Jun 19 2008, 09:20 PM~10910487
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :0
> *


GIMME SOME OF THAT BRO.


----------



## Toro

> _Originally posted by BLACK 64_@Jul 31 2008, 04:53 PM~11227386
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup: CAN'T WAIT 4 ISSUE #3 :yes:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## CHASE 64

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Aug 1 2008, 08:18 AM~11232775
> *:biggrin:
> *


let me know when it out k TORO! :biggrin:


----------



## Toro

> _Originally posted by BLACK 64_@Aug 1 2008, 09:31 AM~11232860
> *let me know when it out k TORO! :biggrin:
> *


how's la Cochina Morena????? should be all printed in 2 weeks bro.......we got it all done now gotta wait for our slot......should be ready by the 21st...........just wanted to give everyone a little taste of both covers....


----------



## EL RAIDER

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Aug 1 2008, 08:36 AM~11232903
> *how's la Cochina Morena????? should be all printed in 2 weeks bro.......we got it all done now gotta wait for our slot......should be ready by the 21st...........just wanted to give everyone a little taste of both covers....
> *




:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## NYLOW

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Aug 1 2008, 11:36 AM~11232903
> *how's la Cochina Morena????? should be all printed in 2 weeks bro.......we got it all done now gotta wait for our slot......should be ready by the 21st...........just wanted to give everyone a little taste of both covers....
> *


TTT


----------



## CHASE 64

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Aug 1 2008, 08:36 AM~11232903
> *how's la Cochina Morena????? should be all printed in 2 weeks bro.......we got it all done now gotta wait for our slot......should be ready by the 21st...........just wanted to give everyone a little taste of both covers....
> *


Doing good waiting to display the mag with it :biggrin:


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY




----------



## Toro

> _Originally posted by BLACK 64_@Aug 1 2008, 10:44 AM~11233419
> *Doing good waiting to display the mag with it  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


looks good bro....say hi to the family and say what's up to Pops too...tell him thanks for the gift at Woodland...


----------



## CHASE 64

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: ok


----------



## NYLOW

:0 drop top :thumbsup: Looks great


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES

THANKS EVERYONE WHO STOPPED BY THE IMPALAS BOOTH ON SUNDAY!!

WATCH FOR THE PORTLAND LRM SHOW COMIN OUT IN A FUTURE ISSUE!!!


----------



## Toro

:biggrin:


----------



## frameoffz

ANY PICS OF THE PORTLAND SHOW TORO :biggrin: 
TELL MARK I SAID WHATS UP


----------



## plank

Picked up the first and second issue at the Portland LRM show and was impressed and feel you hit the mark for what us riders out there want in a mag- good job. :thumbsup:


----------



## Toro

> _Originally posted by plank_@Aug 5 2008, 12:01 AM~11261897
> *Picked up the first and second issue at the Portland LRM show and was impressed and feel you hit the mark for what us riders out there want in a mag- good job. :thumbsup:
> *


thanks on the props.....3rd issue should be out in a few weeks.....


----------



## NYLOW




----------



## NYLOW

I love this green :biggrin:


----------



## CHASE 64

> _Originally posted by NYLOW_@Aug 4 2008, 09:35 AM~11253737
> *:0  drop top  :thumbsup:  Looks great
> *


 :thumbsup: Thanks


----------



## CHASE 64

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Aug 4 2008, 11:35 PM~11262121
> *thanks on the props.....3rd issue should be out in a few weeks.....
> *


 :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## Toro

> _Originally posted by NYLOW_@Aug 5 2008, 01:09 PM~11265427
> *I love this green  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## BLVD




----------



## NYLOW

TTT


----------



## azrdr

What I Like is how you and Mark are out there mixin it up with all of us, Hittin the streets and every event out there!!


----------



## NYLOW

:thumbsup:


----------



## mxcn_roc




----------



## Aint no Body!

> _Originally posted by azrdr_@Aug 6 2008, 11:06 AM~11274412
> *What I Like is how you and Mark are out there mixin it up with all of us, Hittin the streets and every event out there!!
> *


 :yes: :yes: :thumbsup:


----------



## NYLOW

:0 it friday


----------



## jojo67

Que onda Toro...long time no chat homie..., hope everything is going firme with the mag!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## afharris2000

hey toro just picked mag 1 & 2. was totally impressed with what you have created. I've been waiting a long time for something like this. I wish you all the success and keep up the good work :biggrin:


----------



## bigshod

TTT FOR MY HOMIES FROM IMPALAS MAGAZINE

    

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BLVD

uffin:


----------



## pimpala6462

i just subscribed to day. when should i recive my first issue?


----------



## ICECOLD63




----------



## BLVD

> _Originally posted by ICECOLD63_@Aug 11 2008, 08:49 PM~11319294
> *
> *



Layout looks nice  

:biggrin:


----------



## ICECOLD63

> _Originally posted by BLVD_@Aug 11 2008, 10:35 PM~11319867
> *Layout looks nice
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


 :0 Let me see!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Silver

Impalas MAgazine!!!! You guys should come out to Chicago on August 30th to shoot the Majestics Picnic... Its gonna be BIG this year!!


----------



## NYLOW

IMPALAS Mag TTT :biggrin:


----------



## A TODA MADRE

:nicoderm: Sup big Jess..


----------



## CHASE 64

:wave: is it ready?


----------



## Chucks

mayne im still waitin for my copy but i know its gonna be worth it. 

what up toro , blvd whats up with you bro!


----------



## Twotonz

:nicoderm:


----------



## skatefink

I just received the premier issue today.....*OUTSTANDING!!!!* Thanks for putting out such a high quality magazine.


----------



## BLVD

> _Originally posted by chuckles+Aug 13 2008, 06:31 PM~11336852-->
> 
> 
> 
> mayne im still waitin for my copy but i know its gonna be worth it.
> 
> what up toro , blvd whats up with you bro!
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *What Up Bro, sorry I haven't gotten you your copy, I was suppose to be out in Lubbock with Jesse this weekend but my girl has been real sick here lately and she got worse these passed few days so I had to take care of her. But I will get them to you asap, I'll take em to you next meeting we have or hit me up when your in ama...
> *
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 16 2008, 10:07 AM~11358427
> *:nicoderm:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *What Up Tonz... *:wave:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-skatefink_@Aug 16 2008, 03:40 PM~11360080
> *I just received the premier issue today.....OUTSTANDING!!!! Thanks for putting out such a high quality magazine.
> *


*And Thanks To You For The Good Words...* :biggrin:


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow

> *What Up Bro, sorry I haven't gotten you your copy, I was suppose to be out in Lubbock with Jesse this weekend but my girl has been real sick here lately and she got worse these passed few days so I had to take care of her. But I will get them to you asap, I'll take em to you next meeting we have or hit me up when your in ama...
> *
> 
> hey homie have you been and howz your girl doing your in ama hope your girl gets better homie


----------



## mxcn_roc

:yes:


----------



## Stickz

:wave: :wave:


----------



## TUFENUF

any pics from fresno super show yesterday


----------



## Twotonz

look who i found at the Fresno show.....Impalas Magazine Premier issue cover car owners Beto and Trino


----------



## NYLOW

Hay toro you got to see this impala 1200 HP Turbo 

http://www.carcraft.com/techarticles/148_0...a_ss/index.html


----------



## Toro

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Aug 19 2008, 12:26 AM~11379513
> *look who i found at the Fresno show.....Impalas Magazine Premier issue cover car owners Beto and Trino
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Nasty

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Aug 19 2008, 11:11 PM~11390506
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


i think its time to make a trip out to tracey again.. :0


----------



## EL RAIDER




----------



## Lil Man 72

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## BLVD

:biggrin:


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY

TTT


----------



## NYLOW

[/quote]

:0


----------



## MISTER ED

SUP FELLAS, HEY SORRY I HAVENT BEEN ABLE TO CALL YOU REGARDING THE MAG BUT IVE LOOKED AT IT AND LOVE IT GREAT JOB ON EVERYTHING CANT WAIT TO GET MORE ISSUES AND HOPE THAT IT BECOMES MORE REGULAR THAN SEASONAL...... :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 



KEEP UP THE WORK... FROM MIAMI


----------



## Aint no Body!

> _Originally posted by Nasty_@Aug 20 2008, 08:27 AM~11391950
> *i think its time to make a trip out to tracey again..  :0
> *


 :yes: :yes:


----------



## og58pontiac

You vatos going to be at the San Diego Indoor show again this year with #3 :biggrin:


----------



## Toro

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Aug 21 2008, 01:44 AM~11400246
> *TTT
> *


what's up bro??? how have you and the family been????


----------



## Toro

> _Originally posted by og58pontiac_@Aug 21 2008, 11:50 PM~11408913
> *You vatos going to be at the San Diego Indoor show again this year with #3 :biggrin:
> *


we should be picking it up on the way down to SD next friday..and it has LAST years SD show in it...  ....if all goes well, we will be debuting issue 3 at the San Diego Super Indoor Car Show next weekend... :cheesy:


----------



## Toro




----------



## GABINO

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Aug 21 2008, 11:31 PM~11409192
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## Ragtop Ted




----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## TWEEDY

I need to get my hands on 1 of these..


----------



## Twotonz




----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY




----------



## cashmoneyspeed

Is the 3rd issue out yet?


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Aug 21 2008, 10:52 PM~11408934
> *what's up bro??? how have you and the family been????
> *


BEEN GOOD THANKS 4 ASKING HOW'S EVERYTHING GOING WITH THE MAG ? SEE YOU IN S.D.


----------



## 75MarkIV559

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Aug 23 2008, 09:08 AM~11418466
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


\

whos thats.. shes fuckin bad!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Aint no Body!

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Aug 21 2008, 11:31 PM~11409192
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nothing but :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BLVD

> _Originally posted by 75MarkIV559_@Aug 23 2008, 09:04 PM~11421568
> *\
> 
> whos thats.. shes fuckin bad!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *



*Her name is Jessica Bro...*

*Nice Huh? * :biggrin:


----------



## jojo67

Que onda toro, you gonna be at the SD indoor show this weekend???.....
Hope to see you there homie!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## show-bound




----------



## jojo67

WAT UP MR. BLVD!!!


----------



## MISTER ED

ttt for impalas magazine


----------



## Aint no Body!

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Aug 24 2008, 09:00 AM~11423864
> *ttt for impalas magazine
> *


x2


----------



## Toro

a little tease of one of the features and cover car....


----------



## impalaguy1964

SEE YOU IN SAN DIEGO


----------



## Toro

Big Stevie in the HOUSE!!!!! aka Nasty....


----------



## 72 kutty

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Aug 26 2008, 01:34 AM~11439783
> *a little tease of one of the features and cover car....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Very nice Toro, the artwork looks great too!


----------



## NYLOW




----------



## Nasty

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Aug 26 2008, 06:24 PM~11445799
> *Big Stevie in the HOUSE!!!!!  aka Nasty....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


oh fa sho!!! 
its a tuff job but some ones gotta do it


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Aug 26 2008, 06:24 PM~11445799
> *Big Stevie in the HOUSE!!!!!  aka Nasty....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


right click save this pimpin' ass picture


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES

HA HA!!!


----------



## Nasty

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Aug 27 2008, 09:20 AM~11450569
> *right click save this pimpin' ass picture
> *


my face is all funny lookin. fuckin toro was makin me laugh :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## 75MarkIV559

> _Originally posted by BLVD_@Aug 23 2008, 10:33 PM~11422339
> *Her name is Jessica Bro...
> 
> Nice Huh?   :biggrin:
> *



sure the fuck is :biggrin:


----------



## BLVD

> _Originally posted by Nasty_@Aug 27 2008, 09:32 AM~11450231
> *oh fa sho!!!
> its a tuff job but some ones gotta do it
> *



*Werd!!! * :biggrin:


----------



## Aint no Body!

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Aug 26 2008, 01:34 AM~11439783
> *a little tease of one of the features and cover car....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


  :thumbsup:


----------



## oneofakind

WHAT UP BIG JESS HOWS IT GOING BRO COOL KICKIN WITH YOU IN FRESNO AT THE 63 SHOOT! THANKS FOR NOT TAKING MY MEMORY CARD! LOL :biggrin: :biggrin: CANT WAIT FOR THE NEW MAG


----------



## johnnie65

WHAT UP TORO AND THE REST OF THE IMPALAS MAG FAMILY! :wave:


----------



## BIGTITO64

so is the 3rd issue out yet ?????


----------



## Nasty

> _Originally posted by BIGTITO64_@Aug 28 2008, 01:31 AM~11458539
> *so is the 3rd issue out yet ?????
> *


They should be picking it up this weekend on the way to SD


----------



## BLVD

> _Originally posted by Nasty_@Aug 28 2008, 10:10 AM~11460097
> *They should be picking it up this weekend on the way to SD
> *



:yes: 

:biggrin: 

*What Up Homie...*


----------



## Nasty

> _Originally posted by BLVD_@Aug 28 2008, 10:35 AM~11460779
> *:yes:
> 
> :biggrin:
> 
> What Up Homie...
> *


chillin mayne  

its hella hot out here again


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx

whats up toro?


----------



## sideshow60




----------



## BIGTITO64

> _Originally posted by Nasty_@Aug 28 2008, 09:10 AM~11460097
> *They should be picking it up this weekend on the way to SD
> *


COOL NEED TO GET MY ISSUE


----------



## Aint no Body!

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## classic53

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Aug 21 2008, 10:31 PM~11409192
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


THE BEST MAG OUT THERE BY FAR :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: WAY TO GO TORO


----------



## NYLOW

> _Originally posted by BIGTITO64_@Aug 28 2008, 09:38 PM~11465249
> *COOL NEED TO GET MY ISSUE
> *


X2


----------



## mxcn_roc

:thumbsup:


----------



## EL RAIDER

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Aug 26 2008, 06:24 PM~11445799
> *Big Stevie in the HOUSE!!!!!  aka Nasty....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




:thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## Aint no Body!

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Aug 26 2008, 06:24 PM~11445799
> *Big Stevie in the HOUSE!!!!!  aka Nasty....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :worship: :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## impalaguy1964

great job at the SAN DIEGO show the new magazine looks great :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## CHASE 64

where's my copy :0


----------



## Toro

Mark and I want to thank everyone that stopped by the booth at the San Diego Super Indoor Custom Car Show on sunday......we had a great time.......thank you Bird for throwing on one of the best shows of the year....and congrats to Trino, Cherry 64, and the Cherry 64 crew for making the long drive to San Diego and coming back with the Best In Show trophy......


----------



## Toro

we just got Issue 3 on friday and will be sending out the magazine to all the subscribers this week and next week............

Hammer & Lewis in San Jose has the 3rd issue at both stores 

Time Warp Record in San Jose has the 3rd issue at both stores

and Big Daddy's Auto Parts now has the 3rd issue at his store......


----------



## 64Rag

Toro can you post up the AD. :biggrin:


----------



## Aint no Body!

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Sep 3 2008, 08:01 AM~11505878
> *we just got Issue 3 on friday and will be sending out the magazine to all the subscribers this week and next week............
> 
> Hammer & Lewis in San Jose has the 3rd issue at both stores
> 
> Time Warp Record in San Jose has the 3rd issue at both stores
> 
> and Big Daddy's Auto Parts now has the 3rd issue at his store......
> *


   where in Central Cali?


----------



## Aint no Body!

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Sep 3 2008, 07:59 AM~11505873
> *Mark and I want to thank everyone that stopped by the booth at the San Diego Super Indoor Custom Car Show on sunday......we had a great time.......thank you Bird for throwing on one of the best shows of the year....and congrats to Trino, Cherry 64, and the Cherry 64 crew for making the long drive to San Diego and coming back with the Best In Show trophy......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## CHASE 64

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Sep 3 2008, 07:59 AM~11505873
> *Mark and I want to thank everyone that stopped by the booth at the San Diego Super Indoor Custom Car Show on sunday......we had a great time.......thank you Bird for throwing on one of the best shows of the year....and congrats to Trino, Cherry 64, and the Cherry 64 crew for making the long drive to San Diego and coming back with the Best In Show trophy......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN

_<span style='font-family:Optima'> 59.95 PRICE 
[/b][/quote]





THANKS AGAIN GUYS_


----------



## Toro

you can find issue 3 in Stockton at Charter Way Liquors on Charter Way

Baby Boys Customs in Merced and Henry's Customs in Tracy also has issue 3 right now along with Ronnie's Liquors in Los Banos


----------



## A TODA MADRE

is it up in Sacramento yet?


----------



## CHASE 64

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Sep 3 2008, 06:23 PM~11510867
> *you can find issue 3 in Stockton at Charter Way Liquors on Charter Way
> 
> Baby Boys Customs in Merced and Henry's Customs in Tracy also has issue 3 right now along with Ronnie's Liquors in Los Banos
> *


Got the issue love it :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: thanks Toro & Mark


----------



## Toro

> _Originally posted by BLACK 64_@Sep 4 2008, 04:53 PM~11519724
> *Got the issue love it :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup: thanks Toro & Mark
> *


 :biggrin:  tell pops I said what's up


----------



## BIGTITO64

can you guys bring some to our picnic please


----------



## ez_rider

Q-Vo Toro! PM sent.


----------



## Aint no Body!




----------



## cherry 64

> _Originally posted by BLACK 64_@Sep 4 2008, 03:53 PM~11519724
> *Got the issue love it :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup: thanks Toro & Mark
> *


congrats on the mag your ride is super clean


----------



## SEANZILLA




----------



## CHASE 64

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Sep 4 2008, 06:42 PM~11521076
> *:biggrin:    tell pops I said what's up
> *


ok :thumbsup:


----------



## CHASE 64

> _Originally posted by cherry 64_@Sep 5 2008, 12:47 PM~11527424
> *congrats on the mag your ride is super clean
> *


Thanks Trino So is youre ride :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## CHASE 64

here is the next project to hit IMPALAS MAG ^


----------



## jojo67

WAT UP TORO, NICE MEETING YOU AT THE S.D. SHOW....BY THE WAY THE NEW MAGAZINE IS BAD ASS HOMIE!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## CHASE 64

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: for IMPALAS MAGAZINE


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN

BIG AS PROPS TO TORO FOR COMIN TO THE EAST COAST 
AND GETTIN THEM BAD ASS PICS 

THE OBSESSION FEST WAS A HIT AND YOU DID YOUR PART THANKS BRO


----------



## Toro

> _Originally posted by fullyclownin_@Sep 8 2008, 08:13 AM~11546466
> *BIG AS PROPS TO TORO FOR COMIN TO THE EAST COAST
> AND GETTIN THEM BAD ASS PICS
> 
> THE OBSESSION FEST WAS A HIT AND YOU DID YOUR PART THANKS BRO
> *


thanks for the invite and getting me out there bro....had a GGGGGREEEEATTT time...these boys really now how to put things down......can't wait for next year... :biggrin:


----------



## Aint no Body!

> _Originally posted by BLACK 64_@Sep 6 2008, 09:49 PM~11537950
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup: for IMPALAS MAGAZINE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s

> _Originally posted by NYLOW_@Aug 29 2008, 12:20 PM~11470619
> *X2
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## cashmoneyspeed

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Sep 3 2008, 10:01 AM~11505878
> *we just got Issue 3 on friday and will be sending out the magazine to all the subscribers this week and next week............
> *


Can't wait until it makes it out to Chi~Town :biggrin:


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Sep 8 2008, 07:46 PM~11552361
> *thanks for the invite and getting me out there bro....had a GGGGGREEEEATTT time...these boys really now how to put things down......can't wait for next year... :biggrin:
> *



hey lets plan this trip earlier next year deal .....lol


----------



## low350

> _Originally posted by fullyclownin_@Sep 8 2008, 07:13 AM~11546466
> *BIG AS PROPS TO TORO FOR COMIN TO THE EAST COAST
> AND GETTIN THEM BAD ASS PICS
> 
> THE OBSESSION FEST WAS A HIT AND YOU DID YOUR PART THANKS BRO
> *


x2..sup homie


----------



## Toro

these are some of the stores and shops that currenlty have Issue No. 3.......

Danny D's 
Baldwin Park

Hectors Custom Interiors
Monrovia, Ca

Time Warp Records
San Jose, CA

Big Daddy's Auto Parts
San Jose, CA

Hoppers Inc
Bakersfield, CA

Henry's Customs
Tracy, CA

Roundhouse Deli
Roseville, CA

Alpha Auto
Salinas, CA

96 Discount Mart
Exeter, CA

All 3 Kokopelli's shops in the LA Area

just dropped some No. 9's at



BARNEYS
WOODLAND 

CHUCKS LIQUOR
SOUTH SACRAMENTO


----------



## andrewlister

hey Toro
When do the subscriptions ship?
cant wait any longer................. :around:


----------



## PICAZZO




----------



## frameoffz

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Sep 9 2008, 10:48 PM~11564565
> *these are some of the stores and shops that currenlty have Issue No. 3.......
> 
> Danny D's
> Baldwin Park
> 
> Hectors Custom Interiors
> Monrovia, Ca
> 
> Time Warp Records
> San Jose, CA
> 
> Big Daddy's Auto Parts
> San Jose, CA
> 
> Hoppers Inc
> Bakersfield, CA
> 
> Henry's Customs
> Tracy, CA
> 
> Roundhouse Deli
> Roseville, CA :biggrin:
> 
> Alpha Auto
> Salinas, CA
> 
> 96 Discount Mart
> Exeter, CA
> 
> All 3 Kokopelli's shops in the LA Area
> 
> just dropped some No. 9's at
> BARNEYS
> WOODLAND
> 
> CHUCKS LIQUOR
> SOUTH SACRAMENTO
> *


----------



## Aint no Body!

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Sep 9 2008, 10:48 PM~11564565
> *these are some of the stores and shops that currenlty have Issue No. 3.......
> 
> Danny D's
> Baldwin Park
> 
> Hectors Custom Interiors
> Monrovia, Ca
> 
> Time Warp Records
> San Jose, CA
> 
> Big Daddy's Auto Parts
> San Jose, CA
> 
> Hoppers Inc
> Bakersfield, CA
> 
> Henry's Customs
> Tracy, CA
> 
> Roundhouse Deli
> Roseville, CA
> 
> Alpha Auto
> Salinas, CA
> 
> 96 Discount Mart
> Exeter, CA
> 
> All 3 Kokopelli's shops in the LA Area
> 
> just dropped some No. 9's at
> BARNEYS
> WOODLAND
> 
> CHUCKS LIQUOR
> SOUTH SACRAMENTO
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## CHASE 64

LOVE THIS PIC :biggrin: IMPALAS MAGAZINE :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Sep 10 2008, 01:48 AM~11564565
> *these are some of the stores and shops that currenlty have Issue No. 3.......
> 
> Danny D's
> Baldwin Park
> 
> Hectors Custom Interiors
> Monrovia, Ca
> 
> Time Warp Records
> San Jose, CA
> 
> Big Daddy's Auto Parts
> San Jose, CA
> 
> Hoppers Inc
> Bakersfield, CA
> 
> Henry's Customs
> Tracy, CA
> 
> Roundhouse Deli
> Roseville, CA
> 
> Alpha Auto
> Salinas, CA
> 
> 96 Discount Mart
> Exeter, CA
> 
> All 3 Kokopelli's shops in the LA Area
> 
> just dropped some No. 9's at
> BARNEYS
> WOODLAND
> 
> CHUCKS LIQUOR
> SOUTH SACRAMENTO
> *



did you get my pm??  I subscribed a month ago and still no magazine


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Sep 11 2008, 02:11 AM~11574309
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## NYLOW

What up Impalas


----------



## NIMSTER64

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Sep 3 2008, 10:01 AM~11505878
> *we just got Issue 3 on friday and will be sending out the magazine to all the subscribers this week and next week............
> 
> Hammer & Lewis in San Jose has the 3rd issue at both stores
> 
> Time Warp Record in San Jose has the 3rd issue at both stores
> 
> and Big Daddy's Auto Parts now has the 3rd issue at his store......
> *


----------



## LOWRIDER SCENE

What's up Impalas lovers... droppin on of the baddest impalas out there full interview with detailed overview of the whole ride. :biggrin:


----------



## CHASE 64

> _Originally posted by LOWRIDER SCENE_@Sep 16 2008, 10:26 AM~11615750
> *What's up Impalas lovers...  droppin on of the baddest impalas out there full interview with detailed  overview of the whole ride. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


SOUNDS GOOD LOVE THAT OG 64 :biggrin:


----------



## jojo67

> _Originally posted by LOWRIDER SCENE_@Sep 16 2008, 09:26 AM~11615750
> *What's up Impalas lovers...  droppin on of the baddest impalas out there full interview with detailed  overview of the whole ride. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## ICECOLD63




----------



## Loco SS

> _Originally posted by ICECOLD63_@Sep 16 2008, 09:36 PM~11621350
> *
> *



Big Props Eddie, Remember building it ? Headaches and heartaches all forgotton,huh?


----------



## TwOtYme

cant wait for #3 .......


----------



## Guam707

Got mine From RoundHouse Deli today, nice mag.


----------



## cashmoneyspeed

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Sep 10 2008, 12:48 AM~11564565
> *these are some of the stores and shops that currenlty have Issue No. 3.......
> 
> Danny D's
> Baldwin Park
> 
> Hectors Custom Interiors
> Monrovia, Ca
> 
> Time Warp Records
> San Jose, CA
> 
> Big Daddy's Auto Parts
> San Jose, CA
> 
> Hoppers Inc
> Bakersfield, CA
> 
> Henry's Customs
> Tracy, CA
> 
> Roundhouse Deli
> Roseville, CA
> 
> Alpha Auto
> Salinas, CA
> 
> 96 Discount Mart
> Exeter, CA
> 
> All 3 Kokopelli's shops in the LA Area
> 
> just dropped some No. 9's at
> BARNEYS
> WOODLAND
> 
> CHUCKS LIQUOR
> SOUTH SACRAMENTO
> 
> Hollywood Kustoms
> Northlake, IL
> 
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Loco SS




----------



## CHASE 64

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ICECOLD63

> _Originally posted by Loco SS_@Sep 18 2008, 06:38 PM~11638080
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


You know it bob!! Thanx!!


----------



## ICECOLD63

B"I"G THANX TO MARK AND TORO!!!!! JUST PICKED UP THE MAGAZINE FROM HOLLYWOODS KUSTOMS AND IT LOOKS AMAZING!!!!! :biggrin: THANX AGAIN FOR EVERYTHING!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## andrewlister

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Sep 3 2008, 08:01 AM~11505878
> *we just got Issue 3 on friday and will be sending out the magazine to all the subscribers this week and next week............
> *



Hey Toro, that takes you up to the 12th, its now the 18th. Any news on subscriber action?
In the meantime while im waiting is there anywhere in LA I can get it?
Im hangin man :biggrin:


----------



## Toro

> _Originally posted by andrewlister_@Sep 18 2008, 10:12 PM~11640746
> *Hey Toro, that takes you up to the 12th, its now the 18th.  Any news on subscriber action?
> In the meantime while im waiting is there anywhere in LA I can get it?
> Im hangin man  :biggrin:
> *


we had a little delay but they are going out tomorrow bro......sooooo keep an eye out at the mailbox.....oh and Danny D has em....Henry's Upholstery has em..and all 3 Kokopellis have em in the LA area


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN

toro you a fool hahahaha :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: what's up man get at me some time


----------



## andrewlister

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Sep 18 2008, 09:17 PM~11640780
> *we had a little delay but they are going out tomorrow bro......sooooo keep an eye out at the mailbox.....oh and Danny D has em....Henry's Upholstery has em..and all 3 Kokopellis have em in the LA area
> *



damn, going back to New Zealand tomorrow............are Kokopellis the smoke shops?


----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## streetrider

:biggrin:


----------



## TwOtYme

> _Originally posted by TwOtYme+Sep 17 2008, 10:45 AM~11625109-->
> 
> 
> 
> cant wait for #3 .......
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Toro_@Sep 18 2008, 10:17 PM~11640780
> *we had a little delay but they are going out tomorrow bro......sooooo keep an eye out at the mailbox.....oh and Danny D has em....Henry's Upholstery has em..and all 3 Kokopellis have em in the LA area
> *



 was up Toro......


----------



## Toro

> _Originally posted by andrewlister_@Sep 21 2008, 05:17 PM~11658900
> *damn, going back to New Zealand tomorrow............are Kokopellis the smoke shops?
> *


yes siiiirrrr.......


----------



## Toro

> _Originally posted by ICECOLD63_@Sep 18 2008, 10:06 PM~11640703
> *B"I"G THANX TO MARK AND TORO!!!!!  JUST PICKED UP THE MAGAZINE FROM HOLLYWOODS KUSTOMS AND IT LOOKS AMAZING!!!!!  :biggrin: THANX AGAIN FOR EVERYTHING!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


what's up bro...how's that bad ass trey...gonna make it to the super show??? say hi to the family for me...


----------



## Toro

> _Originally posted by fullyclownin_@Sep 19 2008, 09:29 AM~11643327
> *toro you a fool hahahaha :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin: what's up man get at me some time
> *


what's up bro....how's everyone doing????? I think I finally recovered...heheheh


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY

THANKS 4 PASSING BY THE 818 WAS COO CHILLIN WITH YOU HOMIES LAST NIGHT


----------



## jojo67

:wave:


----------



## higinio11

hey bro whats up! you guy going to be at the woodland!


----------



## rd62rdstr




----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Sep 22 2008, 07:16 PM~11669386
> *what's up bro....how's everyone doing????? I think I finally recovered...heheheh
> *



hit me up when you get a chance :biggrin:


----------



## Ragtop Ted

Got the new issue in the mail today... Nice. :biggrin:


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by ICECOLD63_@Sep 18 2008, 10:06 PM~11640703
> *B"I"G THANX TO MARK AND TORO!!!!!  JUST PICKED UP THE MAGAZINE FROM HOLLYWOODS KUSTOMS AND IT LOOKS AMAZING!!!!!  :biggrin: THANX AGAIN FOR EVERYTHING!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


Yes, Mark and Toro did a sweet ass job on your ride!!!!!  I love the quality of the pics ! Detail! Keep up the good work guys!!!! Hey Mark and Toro, Think IMPALAS will go monthly? :yes:


----------



## ICECOLD63

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Sep 22 2008, 08:10 PM~11669328
> *what's up bro...how's that bad ass trey...gonna make it to the super show??? say hi to the family for me...
> *


Wasup Toro, the magazine looks great! You might have to send some more to Hollywood. I almost bought all of them. :biggrin: The trey is just chillin!! :biggrin: No vegas for me this year.  The family says hi back!!


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s

How many issues are out now?

I have gotten 3.


Can't wait for more!


----------



## hot wheels

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Sep 22 2008, 07:16 PM~11669386
> *what's up bro....how's everyone doing????? I think I finally recovered...heheheh
> *


TORO, U GONNA BE SLANGIN THE MAGS IN EGAS HOMIE?!?! LET ME KNOW BRO!


----------



## BLVD

> _Originally posted by C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s+Sep 25 2008, 11:30 AM~11695893-->
> 
> 
> 
> How many issues are out now?
> 
> I have gotten 3.
> Can't wait for more!
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *Issue three is out now, working on four now...*
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-hot wheels_@Sep 25 2008, 03:01 PM~11698170
> *TORO, U GONNA BE SLANGIN THE MAGS IN EGAS HOMIE?!?! LET ME KNOW BRO!
> *



*Egas or Vegas?* :biggrin: *For sure, we'll be out there...*


----------



## hot wheels

> _Originally posted by BLVD_@Sep 25 2008, 07:03 PM~11700270
> *Issue three is out now, working on four now...
> Egas or Vegas?  :biggrin:  For sure, we'll be out there...
> *


 :biggrin: Orale! my bad,i cant even blame it on being drunk, cuz i was at work! :biggrin:


----------



## rd62rdstr

*Another group commited with a possible third in the works. This show is going to be a good one guys! *


----------



## lboogie

Issue three is out now, working on four now




I'm still waiting on three


----------



## slamed64

how much is the subscription? and where do we sign up


----------



## Estrella Car Club




----------



## NYLOW

IMPALAS TTT


----------



## EL RAIDER

just got my mag at da show yesterday n it looks great :thumbsup: :thumbsup: keep up da great work TORO n thanks 4 da shirt Mark


----------



## rd62rdstr

:wave: Cant wait til I get no. 3 in!


----------



## Sin Sixty

> _Originally posted by lboogie_@Sep 26 2008, 02:11 PM~11708642
> *Issue three is out now, working on four now
> I'm still waiting on three
> *


 me too :uh:


----------



## Ragtop Ted




----------



## Tyrone

Received mine today. :thumbsup:


----------



## NYLOW




----------



## BIG CHANO

:wave: TTT :wave:


----------



## Ragtop Ted

:biggrin:


----------



## Toro

these are some of the stores and shops that currenlty have Issue No. 3.......

Danny D's 
Baldwin Park

Hectors Custom Interiors
Monrovia, Ca

Time Warp Records
San Jose, CA

Big Daddy's Auto Parts
San Jose, CA

Hoppers Inc
Bakersfield, CA

Henry's Customs
Tracy, CA

Roundhouse Deli
Roseville, CA

Alpha Auto
Salinas, CA

96 Discount Mart
Exeter, CA

All 3 Kokopelli's shops in the LA Area

just dropped some No. 3's at



BARNEYS
WOODLAND 

CHUCKS LIQUOR
SOUTH SACRAMENTO


----------



## NIMSTER64

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Oct 3 2008, 09:58 AM~11768019
> *these are some of the stores and shops that currenlty have Issue No. 3.......
> 
> Danny D's
> Baldwin Park
> 
> Hectors Custom Interiors
> Monrovia, Ca
> 
> Time Warp Records
> San Jose, CA
> 
> Big Daddy's Auto Parts
> San Jose, CA
> 
> Hoppers Inc
> Bakersfield, CA
> 
> Henry's Customs
> Tracy, CA
> 
> Roundhouse Deli
> Roseville, CA
> 
> Alpha Auto
> Salinas, CA
> 
> 96 Discount Mart
> Exeter, CA
> 
> All 3 Kokopelli's shops in the LA Area
> 
> just dropped some No. 3's at
> BARNEYS
> WOODLAND
> 
> CHUCKS LIQUOR
> SOUTH SACRAMENTO
> *


PM Sent bro.


----------



## lboogie

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Oct 3 2008, 07:58 AM~11768019
> *these are some of the stores and shops that currenlty have Issue No. 3.......
> 
> Danny D's
> Baldwin Park
> 
> Hectors Custom Interiors
> Monrovia, Ca
> 
> Time Warp Records
> San Jose, CA
> 
> Big Daddy's Auto Parts
> San Jose, CA
> 
> Hoppers Inc
> Bakersfield, CA
> 
> Henry's Customs
> Tracy, CA
> 
> Roundhouse Deli
> Roseville, CA
> 
> Alpha Auto
> Salinas, CA
> 
> 96 Discount Mart
> Exeter, CA
> 
> All 3 Kokopelli's shops in the LA Area
> 
> just dropped some No. 3's at
> BARNEYS
> WOODLAND
> 
> CHUCKS LIQUOR
> SOUTH SACRAMENTO
> *




What about the subscribers :dunno: still have not received #3


----------



## Ragtop Ted

:biggrin:


----------



## jojo67

:biggrin:


----------



## Ragtop Ted

:biggrin:


----------



## HITHARD

TTT :thumbsup:


----------



## lowlow24

Toro, what's the word with #3?? Haven't got it yet, hit me up homie...


----------



## Sin Sixty

nice mag Toro... worth the wait. :thumbsup:


----------



## mxcn_roc

TTT, for Impalas Magazine at the Lowrider Super Show this weekend in Vegas!


----------



## TwOtYme

> _Originally posted by jr509_@Oct 8 2008, 12:47 AM~11809181
> *  :biggrin:
> *


I got issue #3 two days ago.......


----------



## Texas_Bowties

> _Originally posted by Layin'_Low_'81_@Jul 23 2008, 11:57 PM~11164707
> *You can't build a reputation on what you "are going to do". :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Toro

we have sent out some of the issue 3 to subscribers and everyone should have theirs by the end of next week...sorry for the delay.....



for those making the trip to Vegas for the super show....make it a safe trip and have some fun......


----------



## Toro

just a lil tease....


----------



## Knightstalker

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Oct 8 2008, 01:12 PM~11813513
> *we have sent out some of the issue 3 to subscribers and everyone should have theirs by the end of next week...sorry for the delay.....
> for those making the trip to Vegas for the super show....make it a safe trip and have some fun......
> *



:thumbsup: Can't wait to get mine.. :biggrin:


----------



## Toro

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Oct 8 2008, 02:32 PM~11813685
> *:thumbsup: Can't wait to get mine.. :biggrin:
> *


thanks for your patience homie...and thanks for everyone else that has been patient also.......we'll get em all out there.....


----------



## lowlow24

Got it in mail yesterday... Nice job as always!!!! See you in Vegas :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## NYLOW

:thumbsup: Got number 3


----------



## Howard

...double post


----------



## Howard

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Oct 8 2008, 04:14 PM~11813530
> *just a lil tease....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Ahhhh... you're getting the hang of PhotoShop (or some sort of editing software). Fun isn't it? :yes:  

Looking good on the pics Jess. :thumbsup:


----------



## NIMSTER64

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Oct 8 2008, 03:12 PM~11813513
> *we have sent out some of the issue 3 to subscribers and everyone should have theirs by the end of next week...sorry for the delay.....
> for those making the trip to Vegas for the super show....make it a safe trip and have some fun......
> *


can I get all three sent out? still have not gotten anything.


----------



## bub916

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Oct 8 2008, 12:14 PM~11813530
> *just a lil tease....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :wow:  :tongue: :worship: :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## Ragtop Ted




----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Oct 9 2008, 07:22 PM~11826134
> *can I get all three sent out? still have not gotten anything.
> *


Stop by the shop Nim Ive got all 3 in stock, If you got a subsribtion and havnt got any ill cover them for ya :biggrin:


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Oct 8 2008, 02:14 PM~11813530
> *just a lil tease....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



nice


----------



## nobueno

> _Originally posted by Howard_@Oct 9 2008, 06:14 PM~11826051
> *Ahhhh... you're getting the hang of PhotoShop (or some sort of editing software).  Fun isn't it?  :yes:
> 
> Looking good on the pics Jess.  :thumbsup:
> *


Nice Jesse! The Tovars are bad ass! Love their cars!


----------



## R0L0




----------



## jojo67

QUE ONDA TORO!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: CAN'T WAIT TO SEE THE VEGAS PICS HOMIE.


----------



## Ragtop Ted




----------



## 64_EC_STYLE

Just got my first issue, i LOVE it! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## EL RAIDER

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Oct 8 2008, 01:14 PM~11813530
> *just a lil tease....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *





:cheesy:


----------



## Ragtop Ted

:biggrin:


----------



## DOIN_WHAT_I_DO

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Aug 27 2008, 09:20 AM~11450569
> *right click save this pimpin' ass picture
> *



ROFLMAO!! WE IS SOME PIMPS AIN'T WE STEVIE?


----------



## DOIN_WHAT_I_DO

> _Originally posted by 75MarkIV559_@Aug 23 2008, 08:04 PM~11421568
> *\
> 
> whos thats.. shes fuckin bad!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


ME N MY HANDY SIDEKICK TORO AKA "CARA DE NALGA" UP 2 NO GOOD AS ALWAYS


----------



## atxclassic

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Oct 8 2008, 02:12 PM~11813513
> *we have sent out some of the issue 3 to subscribers and everyone should have theirs by the end of next week...sorry for the delay.....
> for those making the trip to Vegas for the super show....make it a safe trip and have some fun......
> *


 :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Nasty

> _Originally posted by DOIN_WHAT_I_DO_@Oct 13 2008, 01:44 PM~11850427
> *ROFLMAO!! WE IS SOME PIMPS AIN'T WE STEVIE?
> *


you know it baby


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by Nasty_@Oct 14 2008, 10:53 AM~11858346
> *you know it baby
> *


:yes:


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN

hey jesse good kickin back with ya homie like always ... :biggrin: :biggrin: 


and mark good meetin you bro


----------



## PICAZZO




----------



## SEANZILLA




----------



## Ragtop Ted




----------



## Toro

:biggrin:


----------



## THUGG PASSION 2




----------



## THUGG PASSION 2

thanks for coming TORO


----------



## impalaguy1964

GOOD JOB AT THE SHOW :thumbsup:


----------



## EL RAIDER

> _Originally posted by impalaguy1964_@Oct 15 2008, 07:45 PM~11875213
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GOOD JOB AT THE SHOW :thumbsup:
> *



mira EL HUSTLER


----------



## CROWDS91

i need some magazines for my shop Toro!!


----------



## SEANZILLA

:biggrin:


----------



## jojo67

> _Originally posted by impalaguy1964_@Oct 15 2008, 06:45 PM~11875213
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GOOD JOB AT THE SHOW :thumbsup:
> *


WAT UP DOGGY!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES

WHAT UP BIG MARK!!!


----------



## Toro




----------



## Ragtop Ted

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Oct 18 2008, 10:00 AM~11902999
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## montemanls

> _Originally posted by impalaguy1964_@Oct 15 2008, 07:45 PM~11875213
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GOOD JOB AT THE SHOW :thumbsup:
> *


mag was good mark :thumbsup: thanks for the poster all my customers that c it like it.


----------



## andrewlister

hi toro, have all the subscriptions been sent out yet?
mines going to Hollywood, i aint seen it yet


----------



## JROCK

TTT


----------



## Toro

> _Originally posted by andrewlister_@Oct 19 2008, 01:49 AM~11907769
> *hi toro, have all the subscriptions been sent out yet?
> mines going to Hollywood, i aint seen it yet
> *


we are getting all the rest out this week bro......Vegas kind of cut into our time but we are getting the rest out this week......thanks for the patience and sorry it took awhile........


Thanks to all those that stopped by the booth at the Lowrider Magazine Super Show.......


----------



## DOIN_WHAT_I_DO

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Oct 18 2008, 10:00 AM~11902999
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



OOOH LOOKEN GOOD! AHEM, TORO, WHERE'S MY SHIRT LIKE THAT? LOL  I'LL SEE IF I CAN GET THE GIRLS TO FIT IN THERE


----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## poppa68_KI_4life

> _Originally posted by DOIN_WHAT_I_DO_@Oct 20 2008, 08:32 AM~11916787
> *OOOH LOOKEN GOOD! AHEM, TORO, WHERE'S MY SHIRT LIKE THAT? LOL  I'LL SEE IF I CAN GET THE GIRLS TO FIT IN THERE
> *


 :0 yeah toro, get her a shirt........ then get us a pic of her in the shirt :biggrin:


----------



## EL RAIDER

> _Originally posted by DOIN_WHAT_I_DO_@Oct 20 2008, 08:32 AM~11916787
> *OOOH LOOKEN GOOD! AHEM, TORO, WHERE'S MY SHIRT LIKE THAT? LOL  I'LL SEE IF I CAN GET THE GIRLS TO FIT IN THERE
> *



can i help :biggrin:


----------



## Ragtop Ted




----------



## Toro

> _Originally posted by DOIN_WHAT_I_DO_@Oct 20 2008, 09:32 AM~11916787
> *OOOH LOOKEN GOOD! AHEM, TORO, WHERE'S MY SHIRT LIKE THAT? LOL  I'LL SEE IF I CAN GET THE GIRLS TO FIT IN THERE
> *


mija...it WON'T fit...hehehehe.....it's a custom bra with the Wanted bandana that Robert had made.....and well...it barely fit her and well....hehehe.....THE GIRLS you got will be popping out...wait..that might be a good thing..hehehe.....let me see if I can get it sent so we can do some promo pics.....  ......and for those going to the Carnales Unidos show this weekend.....Miss Jessica "Sexy Seduction" will be at the Impalas booth so stop by and say what's up to her.....


----------



## shops laggard

:wave: :wave: :wave: The mag is looking very good; keep up the very good work Povi & Mark. Stay  from Vic & Vic Jr UCE Stockton.


----------



## rd62rdstr

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Oct 20 2008, 06:01 PM~11922756
> *mija...it WON'T fit...hehehehe.....it's a custom bra with the Wanted bandana that Robert had made.....and well...it barely fit her and well....hehehe.....THE GIRLS you got will be popping out...wait..that might be a good thing..hehehe.....let me see if I can get it sent so we can do some promo pics.....  ......and for those going to the Carnales Unidos show this weekend.....Miss Jessica "Sexy Seduction" will be at the Impalas booth so stop by and say what's up to her.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


WOW!


----------



## Toro

see you all in Bakersfield this weekend......


----------



## GABINO

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Oct 20 2008, 06:01 PM~11922756
> *mija...it WON'T fit...hehehehe.....it's a custom bra with the Wanted bandana that Robert had made.....and well...it barely fit her and well....hehehe.....THE GIRLS you got will be popping out...wait..that might be a good thing..hehehe.....let me see if I can get it sent so we can do some promo pics.....  ......and for those going to the Carnales Unidos show this weekend.....Miss Jessica "Sexy Seduction" will be at the Impalas booth so stop by and say what's up to her.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## rd62rdstr

*New larger location! More groups! Hope to see you guys there!*


----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Oct 23 2008, 08:08 AM~11950183
> *see you all in Bakersfield this weekend......
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 

C-YA THERE :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## EL RAIDER

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Oct 20 2008, 06:01 PM~11922756
> *mija...it WON'T fit...hehehehe.....it's a custom bra with the Wanted bandana that Robert had made.....and well...it barely fit her and well....hehehe.....THE GIRLS you got will be popping out...wait..that might be a good thing..hehehe.....let me see if I can get it sent so we can do some promo pics.....  ......and for those going to the Carnales Unidos show this weekend.....Miss Jessica "Sexy Seduction" will be at the Impalas booth so stop by and say what's up to her.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




:cheesy:


----------



## Toro

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Oct 23 2008, 11:13 PM~11958895
> *:cheesy:
> *


----------



## Ragtop Ted




----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

GREAT MAGAZINE GUYS !!! KEEP IT UP


----------



## blvdsixty

what's up Impalas magazine???
what up fans??? :biggrin: 
what up Mark and Toro?


----------



## lboogie

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Oct 20 2008, 08:08 AM~11916568
> *we are getting all the rest out this week bro......Vegas kind of cut into our time but we are getting the rest out this week......thanks for the patience and sorry it took awhile........
> Thanks to all those that stopped by the booth at the Lowrider Magazine Super Show.......
> *


----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## Ragtop Ted

:biggrin:


----------



## JROCK

2 THA TOP! :thumbsup: 
FOR CLUBS ADDED TO THE LIST!  

LOOK FORWARD TO MEETING AND SEEING YOU BROTHERS!  :biggrin:  
GET READY!
AND SHOUT IT OUT ON THE TRAFFIC CAR SHOW POST IF YOUR REPRESENTIN YOUR CLUB AT THE SHOW!

CLICK HERE TO KNOW WHAT'S UP!
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...&#entry11913616























HERE ARE THE CURRENT LIST OF THE SHOW COMPETITORS THAT'S GOIN TO SHOW DOWN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
BAJITO C.C.
INTOXICATED C.C. HIGH DESERT
IMAGINATION C.C. NOR. CAL.
NIGHTMARE FAMILY C.C.
LO LOWS C.C.
TRUE PLAYAZ C.C.
LOWRIDER SUPREME VIDEOS
INDIVIDUALS C.C. L.A. CHAP.
PRIDE C.C.
TRUTH SEEKER
SD38PLYM
ELITE C.C.
TRUCHA C.C.
STYLE C.C.
OHANA C.C.
BEST OF FRIENDS C.C.
GANGS TO GRACE C.C.
STREET STYLE C.C.
TRADITION C.C.
SUSPECTS C.C.
CLASSIC STYLE C.C.
LATIN LUXURY C.C.
LATIN LIFE C.C.
DUKES C.C.
THEE ARTISTICS B.C.
THEE ARTISTIC C.C NOR. CAL.
TOGETHER C.C.
PHAROAHS C.C.
ROLLERZ ONLY C.C.
ELUSIVE C.C.
UNITED STYLE C.C.
CALI STYLE C.C.
MANIACOS C.C.
DIP'N C.C.
BOXER 75
WHO PRODUCTIONS
DELEGATION C.C.
STYLISTIC C.C. NOR. CALI.
JAEBUENO.COM
STYLISTICS C.C. L.A. 
TWOTONZ.COM
HALINA (model):nicoderm: 
LOWRIDER MAGAZINE
LOWRIDER SCENE VIDEOS
INEEDAFREAK.COM (models):nicoderm: 
MAJESTICS C.C.
DIP'N C.C.
CONTAGIOUS C.C.
FIFTY 1 FIFTY KUSTOM C.C. NOR. CAL.
AMIGOS C.C. S.D.
SAN DIEGO C.C. S.D.
BADMO5375
OLDIES C.C. S.G.V.
BALLIN YOUNG
ANTIQUE STYLE C.C.
REALITY C.C.
UCE C.C. K.C.
ROYAL IMAGE C.C.
GROUPE C.C. E.L.A.
NAPA AUTO PARTS
MARTIN SENOUR PAINTS
THEE ARTISTICS C.C. SO. CAL.
FORGIVEN C.C.
DUKES C.C. S.D.
BALLERZ INC.
LOCSTAH
GROUPE C.C. RIVERSIDE CHAP.
UCE C.C. LAS VEGAS CHAP.
CARNALES UNIDOS C.C. BKS CHAP.
INNER CIRCLE CUSTOM M.C.
LOS ANGELS C.C.
MARISCO ENSENADA RESTARAUNT & (models):nicoderm: 
SWIFT C.C.
CONSAFOS C.C.
RUTHIE SKYE (model) :nicoderm: 
CLASSIC STYLE C.C.
NEU EXPOSURE C.C.
UCE C.C. SAN FERNANDO CHAP.
UCE C.C. L.A. HARBOR CHAP.
EVERLASTING IMPRESSIONS C.C. 
ROYALS C.C. LV
LOWRIDER MODEL {DAZZA} (model) :nicoderm: 
{IMPALAS MAGAZINE}!
SOCIOS C.C. NOR CAL.
KING of KINGS C.C.
NOW ADDED CITY WIDE CAR CLUB! :biggrin: 


WHO ELSE IS ROLLIN UP TO {SHOW} UP?! :thumbsup: uffin:



> Show parking is in black there is 2 parking lots and then the streets that are marked there is room for 600 cars there is parking in metrolink and the parking in the streets that is marked in yellow for spectators. We will be there @ 5:45 a.m.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HERE ARE SOME NEARBY HOTEL SOURCES FOR ARE WELCOME GUESTS! :thumbsup: :biggrin: uffin: :
> 
> http://www.hotels.com/
> 
> http://www.hotels.com/processIndexSearch.d...=0&refined=true
> http://www.hotels.com/processIndexSearch.d...=0&refined=true
> http://www.hotels.com/processIndexSearch.d...=0&refined=true
Click to expand...


----------



## SEANZILLA




----------



## BIGTITO64




----------



## MxBlancaG

:yes:


----------



## rd62rdstr

*New larger location! More groups! Hope to see you guys there!*


----------



## Ragtop Ted




----------



## rd62rdstr

Yet another group! This show's getting big. Toro are you guys coming?


----------



## ICECOLD63

> _Originally posted by HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS_@Oct 25 2008, 10:53 PM~11973445
> *GREAT MAGAZINE GUYS !!! KEEP IT UP
> *


x2


----------



## Toro

> _Originally posted by ICECOLD63_@Oct 28 2008, 09:30 PM~12000705
> *x2
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## CHASE 64

> _Originally posted by HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS_@Oct 25 2008, 08:53 PM~11973445
> *GREAT MAGAZINE GUYS !!! KEEP IT UP
> *


X1964 :biggrin:


----------



## CHASE 64

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Oct 29 2008, 09:02 PM~12011432
> *:biggrin:
> *


Whats up TORO ?


----------



## impalaguy1964

have all the subscriptions been sent out yet?


----------



## Ragtop Ted




----------



## Toro

> _Originally posted by impalaguy1964_@Oct 30 2008, 05:54 PM~12018772
> *have all the subscriptions been sent out yet?
> *


they should all be out by the end of the week or beginning of next week....but I'll check to see if they have gone out yet....we spent a lonnnnng time printing labels and closing envelopes...hehehehehehe...


----------



## Toro

> _Originally posted by BLACK 64_@Oct 30 2008, 05:50 PM~12018743
> *Whats up TORO ?
> *


what's up bro...how's La Morena Cochina?????? tell the wifey I said hi and tell Pops I said what's up too.....


----------



## bigshod

THANX IMPALAS FOR MAKING IT TO THE SHOW!!!!!


----------



## CHASE 64

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Oct 30 2008, 06:43 PM~12019737
> *what's up bro...how's La Morena Cochina?????? tell the wifey I said hi and tell Pops I said what's up too.....
> *


Kool just kickin it il tell the fam whats up! Tell Mark I said whats up too! :biggrin:


----------



## Stickz

Im really ready to see the new issue Toro! :cheesy:


----------



## Toro

> _Originally posted by Stickz_@Oct 30 2008, 10:01 PM~12021614
> *Im really ready to see the new issue Toro! :cheesy:
> *


what's up Stickz......it won't be out for a couple months but just wanted to post up the cover...we got most of the shoots done and they are coming out tight......printing the 4th issue means a lot.......and the 5th issue (Anniversary Issue) is gonna be off the chain too with a couple little changes and add ins...... no no...no extra wheel ads..hehehehehhe....


----------



## Toro

HAPPY HALLOWEEN from the entire Impalas Magazine family........


----------



## Homie Styln

Nick Hernandez has extended the pre-reg cut off date for the Odessa Super Show.. So if your planning on going send your forms in ASAP... Show Date Sun Nov 23rd..

=







]


----------



## CHASE 64

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Oct 31 2008, 08:04 AM~12024174
> *HAPPY HALLOWEEN from the entire Impalas Magazine family........
> *


HAPPY HALLOWEEN 2 U GUYS 2


----------



## Toro

look what just came in ............and no, not the models...you can go to www.impalamagazine.com in a couple weeks for ordering info and once we get everything situated, we'll post it up on here too.....


----------



## Ragtop Ted




----------



## Stickz

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Oct 31 2008, 10:03 AM~12024168
> *what's up Stickz......it won't be out for a couple months but just wanted to post up the cover...we got most of the shoots done and they are coming out tight......printing the 4th issue means a lot.......and the 5th issue (Anniversary Issue) is gonna be off the chain too with a couple little changes and add ins...... no no...no extra wheel ads..hehehehehhe....
> *


pm sent


----------



## SEANZILLA




----------



## RIDERZ NETWORK

*WE'RE DOING IT AGAIN... 
ONLY THIS TIME ITS IN THE STREETS!!!
PLEASE EMAIL ME AT [email protected]** 
FOR YOUR PRE REGISTRATION FORM TODAY!!!*​


----------



## classic53

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Oct 31 2008, 06:17 PM~12029471
> *look what just came in ............and no, not the models...you can go to www.impalamagazine.com in a couple weeks for ordering info and once we get everything situated, we'll post it up on here too.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


THOSE LOOK TIGHT AS FUCK TORO WHATS THE PRICE GONNA BE


----------



## Toro

> _Originally posted by BLACK 64_@Oct 31 2008, 05:54 PM~12028638
> *HAPPY HALLOWEEN 2 U GUYS 2
> *


 :biggrin: CAAAAAAAAAAANNNNNNNDDDDDYYYYYYYY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SEANZILLA




----------



## EL RAIDER

q vo TORO hope u r feeling better n c u in TRAFFIC carshow :biggrin:


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN

hey toro give me a call when it's good for you bro peace


----------



## Toro

letting everyone know they are invited......


----------



## andrewlister

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Oct 20 2008, 08:08 AM~11916568
> *we are getting all the rest out this week bro......Vegas kind of cut into our time but we are getting the rest out this week......thanks for the patience and sorry it took awhile........
> Thanks to all those that stopped by the booth at the Lowrider Magazine Super Show.......
> *



hey Toro
still aint seen issue 3 here in Hollywood  
have all the subscriptions gone out, shall i check my address with you again?


----------



## lboogie

> _Originally posted by andrewlister_@Nov 3 2008, 11:35 PM~12054468
> *hey Toro
> still aint seen issue 3 here in Hollywood
> have all the subscriptions gone out, shall i check my address with you again?
> *



Yea, what he said, but in Detroit


----------



## NYLOW

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Oct 31 2008, 10:17 PM~12029471
> *look what just came in ............and no, not the models...you can go to www.impalamagazine.com in a couple weeks for ordering info and once we get everything situated, we'll post it up on here too.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:0


----------



## Guam707

:biggrin:


----------



## impalaguy1964

:wave: :wave:


----------



## Ragtop Ted

ttt


----------



## jojo67

SUP HOMIE!!! :wave:


----------



## lowlow24

TTT!!! Mark and Jesse doing it big for Lowriders worldwide!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Toro

> _Originally posted by lowlow24_@Nov 5 2008, 10:58 AM~12069397
> *TTT!!! Mark and Jesse doing it big for Lowriders worldwide!!!  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## BIG WHIT 64

:biggrin: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## LowRider Mike

:thumbsup:


----------



## CHASE 64

:wave:


----------



## impalaguy1964

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## Twotonz

IMPALAS!!!!!


----------



## DiamondStuddedPrincess

*Muahs* Sayin hey to Impalas Mag.


----------



## bigshod

:wave: :wave:


----------



## SEANZILLA




----------



## Ragtop Ted

:biggrin:


----------



## eastbay68

:wave:


----------



## Toro

> _Originally posted by eastbay68_@Nov 9 2008, 07:14 PM~12107110
> *:wave:
> *


JOooooooooooooooooeeee.....what's up bro.....


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN

jesse give a call please perry


----------



## SEANZILLA

:wave: TORO


----------



## Bad Mamma Jamma

:wave:


----------



## Ese Caqui

:biggrin: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## jojo67

WAT UP TORO, NICE SEEING YOU AGAIN AT THE UPLAND SHOW.

THANKS FOR THE POSTER HOMIE!!! :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## rd62rdstr

12 more days! Carhop, vendors, participation from many southwest lowrider clubs, fundraiser for a good cause, great food, and popular upcoming rap artists!


----------



## Toro

> _Originally posted by SEANZILLA_@Nov 10 2008, 12:51 PM~12113132
> *:wave:  TORO
> *


sup Sean..heard you were out driving and enjoying the cadi the other day.....came out bad ass homie..bad ass....by the way...I like Danny D's screensaver at the shop...


----------



## Toro

> _Originally posted by Bad Mamma Jamma_@Nov 10 2008, 01:15 PM~12113302
> *:wave:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Toro

> _Originally posted by jojo67_@Nov 10 2008, 10:22 PM~12119547
> *WAT UP TORO, NICE SEEING YOU AGAIN AT THE UPLAND SHOW.
> 
> THANKS FOR THE POSTER HOMIE!!! :thumbsup:  :biggrin:
> *


it was cool chillin for a bit...glad you liked the poster...


----------



## Toro

> _Originally posted by Dr Caqui_@Nov 10 2008, 04:02 PM~12114833
> *:biggrin:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


whaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaat's up Doc???? :biggrin:


----------



## andrewlister

> _Originally posted by andrewlister_@Nov 3 2008, 11:35 PM~12054468
> *hey Toro
> still aint seen issue 3 here in Hollywood
> have all the subscriptions gone out, shall i check my address with you again?
> *



:dunno:


----------



## SEANZILLA

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Nov 10 2008, 09:59 PM~12121008
> *sup Sean..heard you were out driving and enjoying the cadi the other day.....came out bad ass homie..bad ass....by the way...I like Danny D's screensaver at the shop...
> *


 :yes: i took her out for a drive :cheesy: 
thanks bro......
i seen it 2


----------



## Ragtop Ted




----------



## Toro




----------



## Estrella Car Club




----------



## boricua619`

:worship:


----------



## Toro

> _Originally posted by andrewlister_@Nov 11 2008, 12:53 AM~12121581
> *:dunno:
> *


lemme look into it bro....I'll pm you what I find out ok....sorry on the delay if you havn't gotten it yet...


----------



## RICHIE'S 59

What up Toro.


----------



## Toro

> _Originally posted by RICHIE'S 59_@Nov 12 2008, 08:56 PM~12140063
> *What up Toro.
> *


what's up Richie Rich...it was cool seeing you and the wifey at the show this weekend...bad ass show in Upland huh????


----------



## impalaguy1964

:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## Toro

> _Originally posted by impalaguy1964_@Nov 13 2008, 07:42 AM~12143684
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Toro

don't forget to stop by our website Impalas MagazineImpalas Magazine and also pay us a visit on our myspace page


----------



## DOIN_WHAT_I_DO

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Nov 12 2008, 03:13 AM~12133240
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



VERY SEXY...WITHOUT HAVING TO EXPOSE ANYTHING. GOOD JOB :thumbsup:


----------



## R0L0




----------



## 81CUTTDOGG

> _Originally posted by Toro+Nov 12 2008, 05:13 AM~12133240-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-DOIN_WHAT_I_DO_@Nov 14 2008, 11:40 AM~12155376
> *VERY SEXY...WITHOUT HAVING TO EXPOSE ANYTHING. GOOD JOB  :thumbsup:
> *


Agreed.


----------



## Ragtop Ted

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Nov 14 2008, 02:11 AM~12154011
> *don't forget to stop by our website  Impalas Magazine and also pay us a visit on our myspace page
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Aint no Body!

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Nov 12 2008, 03:13 AM~12133240
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


WOW NICE! :biggrin:


----------



## SEANZILLA




----------



## lboogie

Still have not received issue #3 Would you please let me know what's up with the issue


----------



## GCORONA53

how can i get a copy of the impalas magazine? i live in the high desert my email is [email protected]


----------



## mxcn_roc

_The event is a family friendly Sunday with DJ Lengua, lowrider car and
bike photos, and snacks. It's from 1-4 PM at the:_
*Scottsdale Public Library
3839 N Drinkwater Blvd
Scottsdale, AZ 85251
(480) 312-2474*


----------



## La Reina

> _Originally posted by bub916_@Oct 9 2008, 07:32 PM~11826825
> *:0  :wow:    :tongue:  :worship:                :biggrin:  :thumbsup:
> *





:twak: :twak: :nono: :nono: :rant:


----------



## Toro

> _Originally posted by La Reina_@Nov 18 2008, 04:36 AM~12188591
> *:twak:  :twak:  :nono:  :nono:  :rant:
> *


what's up Reina...how's it going in Sac Town


----------



## SEANZILLA




----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN

HEY JESSE YOU CAN JUST PM ME THEM FORMS IF THAT WOULD BE EASIER


----------



## Aint no Body!

Toro how you guys doing didnt see you at the Street Low Show ?


----------



## impalaguy1964

:biggrin:


----------



## BigTigger R.O.

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Nov 14 2008, 03:11 AM~12154011
> *don't forget to stop by our website  Impalas MagazineImpalas Magazine and also pay us a visit on our myspace page
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Toro

> _Originally posted by fullyclownin_@Nov 18 2008, 06:46 PM~12194670
> *HEY JESSE YOU CAN JUST PM ME THEM FORMS IF THAT WOULD BE EASIER
> *


I'll get them out to you bro.....I've just been wrapped up trying to finish issue 4.....pm me your email again please.....say hi to everyone out there for me and tell Manny I said...  ......


----------



## Toro

:biggrin:


----------



## andrewlister

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Nov 12 2008, 07:16 PM~12139645
> *lemme look into it bro....I'll pm you what I find out ok....sorry on the delay if you havn't gotten it yet...
> *



still no info bro :biggrin:


----------



## Toro

> _Originally posted by andrewlister_@Nov 21 2008, 04:10 AM~12218798
> *still no info bro  :biggrin:
> *


should be going back out next week....


----------



## rd62rdstr

Tucson High is located at Euclid and 2nd St. (across from the UofA). Those coming from Phx or Califas, should use exit 254 and continue south on the frontage rd to St Mary's Rd. Take a left on St Mary's and go east about 4 miles. School will be on the right. Entrance will be at the east side if the school. 

*Tomorrow!* Music, vendor's row, food, mariachi's, Southwest Lowriders, models, and a car hop! 

Entry fee- 1 frozen turkey per car, 3 canned goods for lolo bikes and pedal cars.


----------



## Ragtop Ted

ttt


----------



## mattd

was up impalas mag!!!!!!!!!! :wave: :wave:


----------



## cashmoneyspeed

When will issue 4 be hitting the streets? :biggrin:


----------



## Ragtop Ted

> _Originally posted by cashmoneyspeed_@Nov 22 2008, 08:45 PM~12233187
> *When will issue 4 be hitting the streets?  :biggrin:
> *


x2 :biggrin:


----------



## Bowtie Legacy




----------



## FelonOne

Clean!


----------



## Toro

what's up Trino????


----------



## Toro




----------



## A TODA MADRE

WHats up Jess and Impalas Magazine.. TTT


----------



## Aint no Body!

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Nov 24 2008, 08:53 AM~12241556
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Real nice pics Toro  :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## pups48

ttt


----------



## Ragtop Ted




----------



## Mr Impala

damn issue 4? i still havent seen 1-3 yet!!!! i need to get ahold of some back issues!


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Nov 24 2008, 05:32 PM~12246824
> *damn issue 4? i still havent seen 1-3 yet!!!! i need to get ahold of some back issues!
> *


hope alls good mr impala


----------



## Mr Impala

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Nov 24 2008, 05:42 PM~12246928
> *hope alls good mr impala
> *


Yup can't complain been busy doing what I do and trying to get my 62 done for new years, gotta admit i miss taking pics sometimes and seeing them in print, maybe i need to go dust the camera bag off :biggrin:


----------



## MISTER ED

I GOT 1 AND 3 BUT NEVER GOT NUMBER 2.....


----------



## thirtymax

where can i buy them? or can they be ship to me. :cheesy:


----------



## MR.LAC

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Nov 24 2008, 05:32 PM~12246824
> *damn issue 4? i still havent seen 1-3 yet!!!! i need to get ahold of some back issues!
> *


x3 :0


----------



## Toro

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Nov 24 2008, 07:50 PM~12247014
> *Yup can't complain been busy doing what I do and trying to get my 62 done for new years, gotta admit i miss taking pics sometimes and seeing them in print, maybe i need to go dust the camera bag off  :biggrin:
> *


hmmmm...maybe you should Brent????? what better to feature your duece than in a magazine about Impalas?????? see you at the Majestics picnic bro.....


----------



## NYLOW

TTT


----------



## cashmoneyspeed

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Nov 24 2008, 07:32 PM~12246824
> *damn issue 4? i still havent seen 1-3 yet!!!! i need to get ahold of some back issues!
> *


Bad ass mags, especially if you love Impala's


----------



## ICECOLD63

:thumbsup:


----------



## eddieh '64

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Oct 2 2007, 09:50 PM~8919965
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When one thinks of the classic Impalas lifestyle, one has many visions, but the vision that most people see are that of a beautifully restored vehicle.  Others may see the back bumper of a ‘64 smashing the pavement as the front bumper reaches for the sky at the flick of a hydraulic switch, to others, that vision may be of a ‘65 with a “beefed up” engine, trembling with every press of the gas pedal, or could it be a sleek convertible ’59 with it’s beautiful wings and long body lines as it cruises the streets with it’s top down, letting the warm summer air blow past you, or others may even see a ’63 on 20’s, slammed to the ground, laying on the grass.  But most do tend to agree, the Impala is a mainstay and will be around for many years to come.
> 
> We at Impalas Magazine want to bring such vehicles to our readers, to those that love the deer emblem, that love the little flags on the front fenders, and to those that live, breath, and die for the Chevrolet Impala.  We are taking years of experience to try to bring you an art form that we feel will not die soon, one that has lasted, well, since the late ‘50s and has gained so much momentum and strength that it will carry on until, who knows, when cars fly?  I am sure that anyone from the ‘50s, ‘60s, and ‘70s sees what has happened to the originals that were built back then love the changes that have evolved from that first 1958 vehicle that rolled right out of the assembly line and into many of our hearts and will be celebrating its 50th Anniversary in 2008.
> 
> We at Impalas Magazine will bring you full features of Impalas, but not just one style, but of many styles, be it low rider, street rod, rat rod, hoppers, original, full custom, street customs.  We will also be including car show features and will make sure that everything else that isn’t an Impala makes it to the pages of our magazine for the other custom car enthusiasts.  We want to include a car club feature every issue no matter how big or small the club is.  An interview will also be included in each issue of people and businesses that have stood the sands of time and those that have started new and fresh ready to make their mark on the scene.  We will bring you advertisers geared toward our love for this car, advertisers that share one common goal and that is to keep the spirit alive, be it through paint, fabrication, accessories, clothing, hydraulics, and even music.
> 
> We will always have an ear that listens, an open door, and be available by ear and telephone to listen to everyone’s suggestions and opinions about the magazine.  We will do our best to make it appealing to everyone from young and old, male and female.
> 
> The magazine will be printed quarterly for the first year and the debut issue should be available by late December of this year or early January of 2008.  Another announcement will follow as to where the magazine will be available, when the website will be up and running, and how to subscribe.
> 
> We at Impalas Magazine invite you to come and take a little cruise with us, to turn the pages and dive right in, look at the photographs, read the articles, relive past memories, and to even create new memories with our periodical.  If you see us out at the shows, hops, picnics, toy drives, cruises, or just hanging out come by and introduce yourself to us.  This magazine has helped us build a bond with everyone that we have encountered and talked to so far.  We would like to thank all of those that have helped and to those that have allowed us to bring you, the readers, their beautiful creations on wheels.  Truthfully, this is a long time dream coming true and we WILL try our hardest to make this a magazine for everyone.
> 
> Impalas Magazine Editor
> Jesse “Toro” Jimenez
> *


----------



## impalaguy1964




----------



## bigshod




----------



## Pure Xtc

*Happy Turkey Day Jesse!!!! *

LMK when you get the gear!!


----------



## eastbay68

HAPPY THANKSGIVING


----------



## SEANZILLA

:wave:


----------



## chozen-1

sign me up !!!!!!!!!


----------



## NYC68droptop

where do i need to send money to subcribe to this magazine hopefully one day i can grace the pages. i know i am on the wrong coast but it dont hurt to ask :biggrin:


----------



## Ragtop Ted




----------



## PICAZZO




----------



## SEANZILLA




----------



## CHASE 64

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Nov 24 2008, 07:53 AM~12241556
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


BAD ASS PICS TORO :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## CHASE 64

> _Originally posted by impalaguy1964_@Nov 26 2008, 02:54 PM~12266914
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## Oldtimer




----------



## CHASE 64




----------



## Ragtop Ted




----------



## newstyle_64

JESSE WHAT'S UP!!


----------



## DREAM ON




----------



## Toro

> _Originally posted by DREAM ON_@Dec 2 2008, 05:12 PM~12315242
> *
> *


whaaaaaaaaaaaaaat's up????? how's the Linc coming along?


----------



## PABLOC13

KicK A$$ Magazine !!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Guam707

Is issue 4 out yet?


----------



## bonez209

WERE CAN I GET A ISSUE AT.......


----------



## CHASE 64

MERRY X-MAS FROM IMPALAS


----------



## jojo67

Que onda Toro...when will you be back out here in so. cal. homie??? :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ragtop Ted

ttt


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN

:uh: :uh: :uh: :ugh: :ugh: :ugh: :scrutinize: :scrutinize: :scrutinize: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## "MR. OSO"

All the hoods of San Mateo are getting together to promote unity and strength in a positive way and give back to our community from wich we took from in our past! On Saturday December 20th, 2008 from 12pm to 5pm we will be throwing a toy drive for the Samaritan House @ Ryders Park in San Mateo! Everyones welcome with a toy or donation! Bring your families and friends for which we will be having:</span>[/i]

_<span style=\'color:red\'>*Food - All kinds
*Drinks - non-alcholic
*Games - all kinds
*Jumpers - for the kids
*Raffles - Tattoos and much more!
*Live perfomances By:_

DJ NINO

*Cuddie Cut aka The Mouth Piece*








*Menace aka Mateo Net aka Neto*








*Mr. Kee*









News crew might stop by!

*Cars, Bikes, Trucks on display....Please stop by to join us in this positive event!

No Colors No atitudes No alcohol No Drugs No Bullshit = No admitance

Spread the word! Let everyone know! Thanks....

When:
Saturday December 20th, 2008
12pm to 5 pm

Location:
Ryder Park
1625 E 3rd Ave
San Mateo Ca, 94401
Right off of US HWY 101*


----------



## EL RAIDER

q vo Toro


----------



## frameoffz

wasss up toro


----------



## Toro

> _Originally posted by frameoffz_@Dec 10 2008, 12:17 AM~12386388
> *wasss up toro
> *


----------



## andrewlister

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Nov 22 2008, 12:07 AM~12227478
> *should be going back out next week....
> *



hey mr toro whats up?  
that was nov 22 its now dec 15
still no sign of issue 3 
c'mon man im hangin! :biggrin:


----------



## Toro

> _Originally posted by andrewlister_@Dec 15 2008, 08:05 PM~12438888
> *hey mr toro whats up?
> that was nov 22 its now dec 15
> still no sign of issue 3
> c'mon man im hangin!  :biggrin:
> *


PM sent bro....


----------



## cool runnings

:biggrin: HAFA ADAI BIG TORO...JUST SENDING LOVE TO THE BIG HOMIE. BIG RASTA :biggrin:


----------



## PERRO62

All I want for Christmas is another Impalas Mag. issue....


----------



## cherry 64

supp toro and mark merry xmas,ill be in michoacan :biggrin:


----------



## Ragtop Ted




----------



## Bowtie Legacy




----------



## BIGTITO64




----------



## rd62rdstr




----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN

toro give me call some time and please don't forget about me 
you know what i mean player :biggrin:


----------



## Ragtop Ted

ttt


----------



## NorthWest Savage

anywhere in the northwest carrys the mag


----------



## _BANDIT_

TTT


----------



## impalaguy1964

MERRY CHRISTMAS FROM SAN DIEGO C.C.


----------



## chosen one

WHAT S UP TORO HAVENT SEEN YOU IN A WHILE HOW YOU GUYS BEEN GIVE USE A CALL WE GOT SOME NEW RIDES COMING OUT :thumbsup:


----------



## BLVD

*The Original Wire Wheel Company Of Campbell, CA...*


----------



## BLVD

*Merry Christmas Impala Fans!*


----------



## Toro




----------



## Toro




----------



## NYLOW




----------



## Ragtop Ted




----------



## Homie Styln




----------



## EL RAIDER

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=448381


----------



## Big Rich




----------



## 64Rag

:wave:


----------



## cold hard cash

:wave: have a good christmas


----------



## Sangre Latina

Merry Christmas Jess keep up the good work


----------



## GAN65TER SS

GREAT IDEA CANT WAIT..


----------



## andrewlister

merry christmas lowriders and to you Toro
we get it day earlier than you cats
cheers


----------



## Ragtop Ted




----------



## NEWSTYLEKING

*MERRY CHRISTMAS TO YOU & YOUR FAMILY!!!! *


----------



## jojo67

QUE ONDA TORO, MERRY X-MAS BRO!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ragtop Ted

When's the new issue coming out?? :biggrin:


----------



## andrewlister

> _Originally posted by Ragtop Ted_@Dec 25 2008, 10:33 PM~12528325
> *When's the new issue coming out??  :biggrin:
> *



hopefully after i get my issue 3.................Toro?


----------



## RUBYRED84

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Dec 23 2008, 12:10 AM~12505281
> *
> *


Hey jess what's the deal?


----------



## Homie Styln

Let's see a 69 in one of your issues.. Were coming up... 69 builders Unite... :nicoderm: :yes: 
Here mine, painted in my garage after it burnt down.. The fire broke my heart but not my spirit.. When other may have quit and gone with another car, I rebuilt my 69 with the help of a parts car and Jaime aka Kandy Bear from Hard Kandy Customs..


----------



## EL RAIDER

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Dec 26 2008, 12:21 PM~12530811
> *Let's see a 69 in one of your issues.. Were coming up... 69 builders Unite... :nicoderm:  :yes:
> Here mine, painted in my garage after it burnt down.. The fire broke my heart but not my spirit.. When other may have quit and gone with another car, I rebuilt my 69 with the help of a parts car and Jaime aka Kandy Bear from Hard Kandy Customs..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




came out niceeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## jojo67

:yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## impalaguy1964

:biggrin: ttt


----------



## BIG CHANO

:wave: TTT :wave:


----------



## MISTER ED

*FROM:</span>










:biggrin:*


----------



## jojo67

:biggrin:


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY

WELL SEE IF MY DAUGHTERS TRIKE IS IN YOUR MAG !


----------



## Ragtop Ted




----------



## BigMandoAZ

:biggrin:


----------



## El Aztec Pride

:biggrin: HAPPY NEW YEARS TOO ALL YOU!! ADAM & DA "BLACK & BLUE" FAMILIA


----------



## jojo67

HAPPY NEW YEAR TO ALL!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ragtop Ted




----------



## muffin_man

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Dec 15 2008, 10:49 AM~12434303
> *
> *


 :wave: :wave:


----------



## GABINO

HAPPY NEW YEAR TORO! :biggrin:


----------



## EL RAIDER

needs this gone




http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=448381


----------



## Impalas Magazine

We hope everyone had a great New Year......started off with Majestics New Years Picnic and had a great time...thanks for all that came out....


----------



## klasick83

when does the issue that covered the Obssesion Picnic come out?
and were do you know i can pick it up in nc. charlotte?


----------



## Impalas Magazine

> _Originally posted by klasick83_@Jan 4 2009, 11:13 AM~12601172
> *when does the issue that covered the Obssesion Picnic come out?
> and were do you know i can pick it up in nc. charlotte?
> *


that should be out in a couple more issues bro....usually just before the event happens again.....


----------



## mattd

> _Originally posted by Impalas Magazine_@Jan 4 2009, 11:14 AM~12601181
> *that should be out in a couple more issues bro....usually just before the event happens again.....
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Impalas Magazine

> _Originally posted by mattd_@Jan 4 2009, 10:28 PM~12607721
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

firme magazine!!!!


----------



## RUBYRED84

TORO PM ME !!!!


----------



## CE 707

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Dec 22 2008, 10:25 PM~12504444
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


how much do they go for I would like to get one for my son


----------



## PABLOC13

:cheesy:


----------



## cashmoneyspeed

> _Originally posted by Ragtop Ted_@Dec 25 2008, 11:33 PM~12528325
> *When's the new issue coming out??  :biggrin:
> *


x100


----------



## klasick83

> _Originally posted by Impalas Magazine_@Jan 4 2009, 11:14 AM~12601181
> *that should be out in a couple more issues bro....usually just before the event happens again.....
> *



ok thanks :thumbsup:


----------



## CHASE 64

> _Originally posted by Impalas Magazine_@Jan 4 2009, 10:10 AM~12601150
> *We hope everyone had a great New Year......started off with Majestics New Years Picnic and had a great time...thanks for all that came out....
> *


Waiting 4 issue # 4 :biggrin:


----------



## Ragtop Ted

> _Originally posted by BLACK 64_@Jan 5 2009, 09:04 PM~12617902
> *Waiting 4 issue # 4  :biggrin:
> *


Yup :biggrin:


----------



## Elwood

:biggrin:


----------



## Toro

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Jan 5 2009, 02:44 PM~12612144
> *how much do they go for I would like to get one for my son
> *


just call the number bro...they are handling it....they are sick...I have the red one hanging in my house with all the mag covers in frames.....I couldn't ride one unless it was reinforced hehehehehehe


----------



## Ragtop Ted




----------



## Toro

:biggrin:


----------



## Toro

just a few pics from '08


----------



## Toro




----------



## Toro




----------



## Toro




----------



## Toro




----------



## MISTER ED

NICE AS ALWAYS


----------



## Impalas Magazine

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Jan 6 2009, 11:54 PM~12629784
> *NICE AS ALWAYS
> *


thank you bro.....


----------



## Impalas Magazine




----------



## Impalas Magazine




----------



## Toro




----------



## EL RAIDER

> _Originally posted by Impalas Magazine_@Jan 6 2009, 11:56 PM~12629796
> *thank you bro.....
> *



oh dammmmmmmmmmmmm is this Mark?


----------



## BNKROL

Damn, Impalas Magazine looks HOTT! I still haven't seen one on the magazine stand yet though, I guess I need to go to a big book store to get one


----------



## BLVD

> _Originally posted by Impalas Magazine_@Jan 7 2009, 01:12 AM~12629901
> *
> *



Whaaaats Up...


----------



## Guam707

Is the new one out yet?


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

QUALITY PICS AS ALWAYS  LOOKS GOOD! I gotta call you Mark, I moved to another shop and gotta get you the address so you can send me the copys.


----------



## andrewlister

kia ora Toro
sent you a PM couple of days ago
did you get it?
cheers


----------



## Toro

> _Originally posted by andrewlister_@Jan 8 2009, 02:11 AM~12640750
> *kia ora Toro
> sent you a PM couple of days ago
> did you get it?
> cheers
> *


no pm bro...can you send it again.....hope all is well


----------



## Toro

> _Originally posted by HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS_@Jan 7 2009, 09:27 PM~12637951
> *QUALITY PICS AS ALWAYS  LOOKS GOOD!  I gotta call you Mark, I moved to another shop and gotta get you the address so you can send me the copys.
> *


I'll have Mark give you a call bro......


----------



## andrewlister

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Jan 9 2009, 01:21 AM~12650658
> *no pm bro...can you send it again.....hope all is well
> *



resent :thumbsup:


----------



## GABINO

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Jan 7 2009, 09:06 AM~12631414
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## cashmoneyspeed

> _Originally posted by HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS_@Jan 7 2009, 09:27 PM~12637951
> *QUALITY PICS AS ALWAYS  LOOKS GOOD!  I gotta call you Mark, I moved to another shop and gotta get you the address so you can send me the copys.
> *


Can't wait until they come in :biggrin:


----------



## abel




----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

:biggrin:


----------



## Ragtop Ted




----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Jan 6 2009, 11:52 PM~12629764
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


  you the man toro bad ass 65 :biggrin:


----------



## mattd

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Jan 9 2009, 06:21 PM~12656384
> * you the man toro bad ass 65  :biggrin:
> *


Waz up big Mark, N big Jess


----------



## 64Rag

Toro you just do too much with that camera.


----------



## EL RAIDER

me hungry :biggrin:


----------



## Impalas Magazine

> _Originally posted by 64Rag_@Jan 11 2009, 12:59 AM~12667939
> *Toro you just do too much with that camera.
> *


----------



## jojo67

SUP TORO, HOW YOU BEEN HOMIE!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Ragtop Ted




----------



## impalaguy1964

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## GABINO

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Jan 11 2009, 01:46 AM~12668172
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> me hungry  :biggrin:
> *


UN TACO DE OJO :biggrin:


----------



## mxcn_roc

What's the word on the latest issue? :dunno:


----------



## BigMandoAZ

Whats up Big Jesse! Looking good get at me. Got things poppin here in the 602!


----------



## mattd

Waiting for some new reading material...........
:dunno: :biggrin:


----------



## Lunas64

Impalas Mag..... You got a Hella Photographer in Big Mando in Phoenix!!! Does some bad ass shit with that Camera!!! You got the right Dude!!


----------



## Impalas Magazine




----------



## Sin Sixty

> _Originally posted by Impalas Magazine_@Jan 15 2009, 07:44 PM~12718324
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0


----------



## Impalas Magazine

> _Originally posted by Sin Sixty_@Jan 15 2009, 09:00 PM~12718473
> *:0
> *


----------



## dirty_duece

> _Originally posted by Impalas Magazine_@Jan 15 2009, 08:44 PM~12718324
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


does this issue have the odessa car show????


----------



## Bad Mamma Jamma

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Jan 7 2009, 12:47 AM~12629726
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Loved this car out in Vegas!!! Very Nice Pic!


----------



## EL RAIDER

> _Originally posted by GABINO_@Jan 14 2009, 06:46 PM~12705886
> *UN TACO DE OJO :biggrin:
> *




:biggrin: 




pero de cabeza y lengua estan mejor


----------



## Ragtop Ted

Can't wait to get it. :biggrin:


----------



## Toro

> _Originally posted by Ragtop Ted_@Jan 16 2009, 05:43 PM~12726224
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can't wait to get it.  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## bigshod

wuts up IMPALAS FAMILIA :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## El Aztec Pride

> _Originally posted by Impalas Magazine_@Jan 15 2009, 08:44 PM~12718324
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :dunno: ALL LIFESTYLE???? :uh:


----------



## Toro

> _Originally posted by El Aztec Pride_@Jan 18 2009, 09:03 PM~12743480
> *:dunno: ALL LIFESTYLE???? :uh:
> *


no...it's not Lifestyle car club....it's about the "lifestyle" we all live and breath.....the magazine has nothing to do with any certain car club.......you can pm me if you have any other questions and I'll gladly answer them....

Toro
Editor


----------



## andrewlister

> _Originally posted by Ragtop Ted_@Jan 16 2009, 04:43 PM~12726224
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can't wait to get it.  :biggrin:
> *



hope i get issue 3 before 4 ....Toro any info on that one yet?
PM sent many days ago  :biggrin:


----------



## zfelix

waddup toro no sneak peaks! :cheesy:


----------



## Bad Mamma Jamma

> _Originally posted by Ragtop Ted_@Jan 16 2009, 05:43 PM~12726224
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can't wait to get it.  :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BigMandoAZ

> _Originally posted by Bad Mamma Jamma_@Jan 19 2009, 10:10 AM~12748232
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


Whats up Toro! Gald to be part of the crew! 

BigMando 
Impalas Magazine Photographer - Phoenix, Az


----------



## Toro

> _Originally posted by Big Mando 88_@Jan 19 2009, 06:23 PM~12751666
> *Whats up Toro! Gald to be part of the crew!
> 
> BigMando
> Impalas Magazine Photographer - Phoenix, Az
> *


glad to have you on board bro......also...Mr. Fisheye will be contributing to the mag.....sooooooo Fernando Deanda, Twotonz, Mxn Roc, Big Mando, Big Mike, and Mr. Fisheye....we gonna kick ass in '09 brothers....


----------



## SUPREME69

how many issues are out now? i think i got the first two, will mark be in turlock this saturday?


----------



## EL RAIDER

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Jan 19 2009, 10:10 PM~12755707
> *how many issues are out now? i think i got the first two, will mark be in turlock this saturday?
> *



you know Mark is every where


----------



## SUPREME69

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Jan 19 2009, 09:51 PM~12756386
> *you know Mark is every where
> *



I KNOW JUST CHECKING, THEY DONT SELL IMPALAS MAGAZINE AROUND HERE.


----------



## popsride77

How can one subscribe? What is the cost for how many issues?


----------



## EL RAIDER

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Jan 19 2009, 11:06 PM~12756573
> *I KNOW JUST CHECKING, THEY DONT SELL IMPALAS MAGAZINE AROUND HERE.
> *



u need 2 move :biggrin:


----------



## Ragtop Ted

ttt


----------



## Texas_Bowties




----------



## Toro

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Jan 20 2009, 05:44 PM~12763235
> *
> *


----------



## bigshod

sup toro.....where are you hiding at?????? :biggrin:


----------



## EL RAIDER

cheeeers


----------



## cashmoneyspeed

Issue 4 out yet? hno:


----------



## Ragtop Ted




----------



## Toro

> _Originally posted by cashmoneyspeed_@Jan 22 2009, 02:24 PM~12782980
> *Issue 4 out yet?  hno:
> *


not yet brother...we are waiting for a few more things.....it's slotted to go to print February 13th.......


----------



## gordolw4life

TORO WHAT'S UP HOMIE


----------



## BLVD

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Jan 19 2009, 10:09 PM~12754683
> *glad to have you on board bro......also...Mr. Fisheye will be contributing to the mag.....sooooooo Fernando Deanda, Twotonz, Mxn Roc, Big Mando, Big Mike, and Mr. Fisheye....we gonna kick ass in '09 brothers....
> *



:werd:


----------



## Toro

> _Originally posted by BLVD_@Jan 24 2009, 12:11 AM~12798877
> *:werd:
> *


What's up Mr. Blvd.....thanks for being there since day 1 bro.....  an Impalas Magazine original....


----------



## cashmoneyspeed

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Jan 22 2009, 11:06 PM~12788478
> *not yet brother...we are waiting for a few more things.....it's slotted to go to print February 13th.......
> *


 :thumbsup: Can't wait


----------



## Bad Mamma Jamma

:wave:


----------



## BIG CHANO

:wave: :wave:


----------



## Toro

> _Originally posted by Bad Mamma Jamma_@Jan 26 2009, 12:55 PM~12818318
> *:wave:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Toro




----------



## BigMandoAZ

I HOPE PHOENIX IS READY FOR IMPALAS MAGAZINE!

LRM SHOW MARCH 1 2009! 

IMPALAS MAGAZINE WILL BE IN THE HOUSE!


----------



## Toro

> _Originally posted by Big Mando 88_@Jan 27 2009, 11:36 AM~12828620
> *I HOPE PHOENIX IS READY FOR IMPALAS MAGAZINE!
> 
> LRM SHOW MARCH 1 2009!
> 
> IMPALAS MAGAZINE WILL BE IN THE HOUSE!
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

pinche Jesse!!!!!


----------



## Toro

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Jan 27 2009, 11:52 AM~12828738
> *pinche Jesse!!!!!
> *


Pinche DV..... :biggrin:


----------



## Texas_Bowties

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Jan 27 2009, 11:58 AM~12828801
> *Pinche DV..... :biggrin:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## Toro

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Jan 27 2009, 12:00 PM~12828822
> *:wave:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Jan 27 2009, 09:58 AM~12828801
> *Pinche DV..... :biggrin:
> *


pinche Jimenez!!!!!!


----------



## Toro

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Jan 27 2009, 12:16 PM~12828959
> *pinche !!!!!!
> *


:0


----------



## Toro

pics from the Pomona Roadster Show...


----------



## cherry 64

> _Originally posted by Big Mando 88_@Jan 27 2009, 10:36 AM~12828620
> *I HOPE PHOENIX IS READY FOR IMPALAS MAGAZINE!
> 
> LRM SHOW MARCH 1 2009!
> 
> IMPALAS MAGAZINE WILL BE IN THE HOUSE!
> *


CHERRY 64 WILL BE IN THE HOUSE TOO :biggrin:


----------



## 925rider

nice to meet the guys from the magazine at turlock. nice mag :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## jojo67

:biggrin:


----------



## Toro

> _Originally posted by cherry 64_@Jan 27 2009, 05:01 PM~12831851
> *CHERRY 64 WILL BE IN THE HOUSE TOO :biggrin:
> *


rooooooooooooooooooooooad trip!!!!!!!


----------



## EL RAIDER

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Jan 28 2009, 07:21 PM~12841914
> *rooooooooooooooooooooooad trip!!!!!!!
> *





y muchas coronas :biggrin:


----------



## BIGTITO64

toro did the new issue come out yet -if so i need a copy


----------



## BLVD

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Jan 26 2009, 04:26 AM~12816122
> *What's up Mr. Blvd.....thanks for being there since day 1 bro.....   an Impalas Magazine original....
> *



No thanks needed bro. Just glad to be part of the family...


----------



## BigMandoAZ

> _Originally posted by BLVD_@Jan 29 2009, 10:23 AM~12848213
> *Just glad to be part of the family...
> 
> 
> *



x2  
:thumbsup:


----------



## Bad Mamma Jamma

:wave:


----------



## Ragtop Ted




----------



## Toro

> _Originally posted by Bad Mamma Jamma_@Jan 29 2009, 04:07 PM~12850929
> *:wave:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY




----------



## NIMSTER64

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Jan 28 2009, 08:21 PM~12841914
> *rooooooooooooooooooooooad trip!!!!!!!
> *


 :tears: :tears:


----------



## FoolishinVegas

> _Originally posted by cherry 64_@Jan 27 2009, 05:01 PM~12831851
> *CHERRY 64 WILL BE IN THE HOUSE TOO :biggrin:
> *


. . so where are we going to party at then on Saturday night . . !!!?? :biggrin:


----------



## Ragtop Ted




----------



## impalaguy1964

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## EL RAIDER

Qvo TORO


----------



## Ragtop Ted




----------



## BigMandoAZ

> _Originally posted by FoolishinVegas_@Jan 30 2009, 04:55 PM~12861084
> *. . so where are we going to party at then on Saturday night . . !!!??  :biggrin:
> *



x2 :biggrin:


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES

TORO GET MY PACKAGE HOMIE??


----------



## Toro

> _Originally posted by Big Mando 88_@Feb 2 2009, 07:56 PM~12886127
> *x2 :biggrin:
> *


I know Big Daddy is working on it....as soon as we get the details, we'll post em up...


----------



## BigMandoAZ

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Feb 2 2009, 09:02 PM~12888027
> *I know Big Daddy is working on it....as soon as we get the details, we'll post em up...
> *


LOL! Mr. Fisheye said that he was gonna get me fucking drunk!

MR. FISHEYE, IM READY!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Toro

> _Originally posted by Big Mando 88_@Feb 2 2009, 11:32 PM~12889598
> *LOL! Mr. Fisheye said that he was gonna get me fucking drunk!
> 
> MR. FISHEYE, IM READY!!! :thumbsup:
> *


hey I can drink too.... :0


----------



## Toro




----------



## andrewlister

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Feb 3 2009, 12:37 AM~12890545
> *hey I can drink too.... :0
> *



hey mr toro
sent a couple of PMS about issue 3
can you let me know about gettin it please bro?
cheers


----------



## Toro

> _Originally posted by andrewlister_@Feb 3 2009, 02:49 AM~12890834
> *hey mr toro
> sent a couple of PMS about issue 3
> can you let me know about gettin it please bro?
> cheers
> *


pm sent brother


----------



## A TODA MADRE

TTT for IMPALAS whats up Big Jess.. good seein you Saturday bro.. Those pics are off the chain. I was tellin some of my folks about em. Can't wait to see them. HIt me up, I'll definitiely buy a few prints from you.


----------



## Bad Mamma Jamma

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Feb 3 2009, 02:44 AM~12890815
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Sweet Pics!!! Hey Toro hope you had a great weekend! :wave:


----------



## Toro

> _Originally posted by Bad Mamma Jamma_@Feb 3 2009, 10:45 AM~12892393
> *Sweet Pics!!!  Hey Toro hope you had a great weekend!  :wave:
> *


----------



## bigshod

sup impalas!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Toro

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Feb 3 2009, 08:59 PM~12898061
> *sup impalas!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


what's up Mr. Shod :biggrin:


----------



## shops laggard

:wave: TORO & MARK, looking good IMPALAS MAGAZINE; keep doing what you guys do and may LORD JESUS bless you guys and your family. Also the IMPALA MAGAZINE CO.. Stay  from Vic & Vic Jr UCE Stockton, God Bless.


----------



## Toro

> _Originally posted by shops laggard_@Feb 3 2009, 09:44 PM~12898683
> *:wave: TORO & MARK, looking good IMPALAS MAGAZINE; keep doing what you guys do and may LORD JESUS bless you guys and your family. Also the IMPALA MAGAZINE CO.. Stay   from Vic & Vic Jr UCE Stockton, God Bless.
> *


----------



## "MR. OSO"




----------



## Toro

> [/b]


what's up Mr. Oso.....


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY




----------



## Toro

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Feb 4 2009, 12:31 AM~12900900
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


that's a bad ass car right there....what's up brutha??? hows everything??? you going to AZ????


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Feb 3 2009, 11:33 PM~12900919
> *that's a bad ass car right there....what's up brutha??? hows everything??? you going to AZ????
> *


wus sup brotha will be there no 65 its under construction for san berdo but taking a 63 for my boy thats locked up


----------



## Toro

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Feb 4 2009, 12:42 AM~12900994
> *wus sup brotha will be there no 65 its under construction for san berdo but taking a 63 for my boy thats locked up
> *


we'll have to check out the trey....


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

pinche Jimenez


----------



## Toro

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Feb 4 2009, 12:52 AM~12901076
> *pinche Jimenez
> *


what's up Double V????? how the Pimpalas doing?


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Feb 3 2009, 11:03 PM~12901164
> *what's up Double V????? how the Pimpalas doing?
> *


man don't give out the secrets!!!!!!!! :angry:


----------



## EL KOLORADO




----------



## Toro

just want to take a minute and say thank you for everyone that has supported us from the get go and for those that have shown patience with us as we grow and streamline our method of doing things......09 is giong to be a big year and I'm glad you are all a part of it....


----------



## MISTER ED

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Feb 4 2009, 10:57 PM~12909847
> *just want to take a minute and say thank you for everyone that has supported us from the get go and for those that have shown patience with us as we grow and streamline our method of doing things......09 is giong to be a big year and I'm glad you are all a part of it....
> *



thank you for providing us with another ( real ) magazine to keep the culture alive.
im in miami and wish one day you guys would come over here to take pics. i will always support those that LOVE the same thing i LOVE..........
LOWRIDING. 

Thanks and best of luck in the new year and years too come.


----------



## ICECOLD63

:wave: Wasup Toro & Mark!!!!


----------



## EL RAIDER

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Feb 4 2009, 12:13 AM~12901245
> *man don't give out the secrets!!!!!!!!  :angry:
> *




post some pics cabron :biggrin:


----------



## Toro

> _Originally posted by ICECOLD63_@Feb 4 2009, 10:48 PM~12910594
> *:wave: Wasup Toro & Mark!!!!
> *


what's up brother??? Ice Cold 63 still keeping em frozen over there?


----------



## andrewlister

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Feb 4 2009, 08:57 PM~12909847
> *just want to take a minute and say thank you for everyone that has supported us from the get go and for those that have shown patience with us as we grow and streamline our method of doing things......09 is giong to be a big year and I'm glad you are all a part of it....
> *



keepin the faith all the way down here bro :thumbsup:
thanks for doin such great work on such a great topic
kickass magazine bro keep it up


----------



## ~JALISCO~

where can I find this Impalas Magazine? have not seen it in the north bay of califas


----------



## ICECOLD63

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Feb 5 2009, 02:49 AM~12912268
> *what's up brother??? Ice Cold 63 still keeping em frozen over there?
> *


U know it!! :biggrin:


----------



## higinio11

whats up torro hows it going brother


----------



## CE 707

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Jan 27 2009, 01:05 PM~12829959
> *pics from the Pomona Roadster Show...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


a bro I know you got pics of the dinner that chris had last weekend :biggrin:


----------



## Bad Mamma Jamma

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Feb 4 2009, 12:31 AM~12900900
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Sweet Ride!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Ragtop Ted




----------



## luda132

Where can I buy this Magazine at?????


----------



## drasticbean




----------



## drasticbean




----------



## jr. maniacos




----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@Feb 7 2009, 07:22 PM~12937719
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I'm Lovin that lanyard :0 :0 
:thumbsup:


----------



## BigMandoAZ

Whats up TORO! Just taking a break from some editing work! Here a lil something for you from this weekend. Its a promo shot i did!


----------



## "MR. OSO"




----------



## EL RAIDER

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Feb 8 2009, 09:36 AM~12940908
> *I'm Lovin that lanyard :0  :0
> :thumbsup:
> *




:scrutinize: :scrutinize:


----------



## Toro

> _Originally posted by Big Mando 88_@Feb 8 2009, 05:53 PM~12943354
> *Whats up TORO! Just taking a break from some editing work! Here a lil something for you from this weekend. Its a promo shot i did!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


what's up Mando...looks like you had a great time out there


----------



## BigMandoAZ

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Feb 9 2009, 01:44 PM~12952128
> *what's up Mando...looks like you had a great time out there
> *



I LOVE MY JOB! :biggrin:


----------



## Ragtop Ted




----------



## blvdsixty

So I was at toros house for the weekend and we was chillin" and then I see a sneak peak of the next issue. and then he tried to beat me up!
so I can't talk about it no more......  

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :guns: :guns: :worship: :worship: :around: :rofl:  hno: :wow: :nicoderm: :yes:
it's going to be off the hook............. and so was the bbq good looking out jessie!


----------



## BLVD

> _Originally posted by blvdsixty_@Feb 9 2009, 08:58 PM~12955624
> *So I was at toros house for the weekend and we was chillin" and then I see a sneak peak of the next issue. and then he tried to beat me up!
> so I can't talk about it no more......
> 
> :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :guns:  :guns:  :worship:  :worship:  :around:  :rofl:    hno:  :wow:  :nicoderm:  :yes:
> it's going to be off the hook............. and so was the bbq good looking out jessie!
> *


Nice Huh? :biggrin:


----------



## dirty_duece

> _Originally posted by jr. maniacos_@Feb 7 2009, 11:54 PM~12939470
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice pics


----------



## Nasty

> _Originally posted by jr. maniacos_@Feb 7 2009, 11:54 PM~12939470
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Damn!!!! must be nice to have a garage like that


----------



## topless_66

Impala's Magazine, worth the money. Just got mine and definitely impressed.


----------



## Toro

> _Originally posted by blvdsixty_@Feb 9 2009, 08:58 PM~12955624
> *So I was at toros house for the weekend and we was chillin" and then I see a sneak peak of the next issue. and then he tried to beat me up!
> so I can't talk about it no more......
> 
> :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :guns:  :guns:  :worship:  :worship:  :around:  :rofl:    hno:  :wow:  :nicoderm:  :yes:
> it's going to be off the hook............. and so was the bbq good looking out jessie!
> *


what's up Tito..... :biggrin:


----------



## mr.fisheye

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@Feb 7 2009, 08:22 PM~12937719
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


MAS CHINGON BIG T!!...WHEN I GROW UP, I WANNA BE JUST LIKE YOU  :biggrin: ...SEE YOU IN AZ HOMIE!


----------



## Toro

> _Originally posted by mr.fisheye_@Feb 10 2009, 03:53 PM~12964113
> *MAS CHINGON BIG T!!...WHEN I GROW UP, I WANNA BE JUST LIKE YOU   :biggrin: ...SEE YOU IN AZ HOMIE!
> *


what's up Senor Ojo de Pescado....see you in a couple weeks.... :biggrin:


----------



## mr.fisheye

> _Originally posted by Big Mando 88+Feb 2 2009, 10:32 PM~12889598-->
> 
> 
> 
> LOL! Mr. Fisheye said that he was gonna get me fucking drunk!
> 
> MR. FISHEYE, IM READY!!! :thumbsup:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> WELL SEE MANDO!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: MEMBER! YOUR BOY FISH, DRINKS LIKE ONE!!!!
> <!--QuoteBegin-Toro_@Feb 3 2009, 12:37 AM~12890545
> *hey I can drink too.... :0
> *


IM READY, IT GONNA BE A BLAST OUT THERE!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Toro

> _Originally posted by mr.fisheye_@Feb 10 2009, 04:30 PM~12964432
> *WELL SEE MANDO!!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  MEMBER! YOUR BOY FISH, DRINKS LIKE ONE!!!!
> 
> IM READY, IT GONNA BE A BLAST OUT THERE!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## jojo67

:thumbsup:


----------



## exotic rider




----------



## blvdsixty

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Feb 10 2009, 03:50 PM~12964085
> *what's up Tito..... :biggrin:
> *


not much dude took me forever to get home.... cause i had to go to frisco. but it all worked out... damn bro can't wait to have a copy of the next mag........ :biggrin:


----------



## Ragtop Ted




----------



## Toro

> _Originally posted by blvdsixty_@Feb 11 2009, 06:25 PM~12975927
> *not much dude took me forever to get home.... cause i had to go to frisco. but it all worked out... damn bro can't wait to have a copy of the next mag........  :biggrin:
> *


and you only saw part of it.....


----------



## EL RAIDER

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Feb 11 2009, 08:22 PM~12977904
> *and you only saw part of it.....
> *



:0


----------



## Toro

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Feb 11 2009, 09:37 PM~12978112
> *:0
> *


what's up neighbor...well...ok ok.....you're still my neighbor even if you are a few blocks away...hehehehe...que pasa tocayo...


----------



## SEANZILLA




----------



## Toro

> _Originally posted by SEANZILLA_@Feb 12 2009, 12:11 AM~12980038
> *
> *


what's up Sean...how are ya bro????


----------



## cashmoneyspeed

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Jan 22 2009, 11:06 PM~12788478
> *not yet brother...we are waiting for a few more things.....it's slotted to go to print February 13th.......
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :0


----------



## Toro

> _Originally posted by cashmoneyspeed_@Feb 12 2009, 03:18 PM~12984944
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :0
> *


we had to hold back a week...waiting on art from some of the advertisers....it's worth the wait though...you guys and gals will like this one a lot.....should be read on the 25th and just might make it to AZ....


----------



## TOPFAN

*SPECIAL INVITE TO IMPALAS MAGAZINE....*


----------



## Bad Mamma Jamma




----------



## Toro

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Feb 12 2009, 08:00 PM~12987166
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SPECIAL INVITE TO IMPALAS MAGAZINE....
> *


sounds like a plan to me Topfan....no rain this time...hehehehe


----------



## EL RAIDER

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Feb 11 2009, 08:48 PM~12978228
> *what's up neighbor...well...ok ok.....you're still my neighbor even if you are a few blocks away...hehehehe...que pasa tocayo...
> *



q pasa homie thanks again 4 da hook up, I'm going 2 try 2 swing by today :biggrin:


----------



## lowlow24

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## Toro

> _Originally posted by lowlow24_@Feb 14 2009, 10:12 AM~13001272
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


hey hey..what's up brutha...when we gonna finally get around to shooting the trey???


----------



## BIG DIRTY

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Feb 14 2009, 11:35 AM~13001374
> *hey hey..what's up brutha...when we gonna finally get around to shooting the trey???
> *


HEY HOW DO I GET THE SUBCRIPTION DOGG


----------



## DIPN714

HEY HOMMIE U GUYS NEED TO COME GET SOME OF THIS HOPPING FOOTAGE FOR YOUR BOOK;;;;;BIG AL SAID IT;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;


----------



## DIPN714




----------



## Toro




----------



## J-KAT

sup loco


----------



## BLVD

*Whats Up Family...* :wave:


----------



## uso4vida

just stopped in to say whats up to all the locos, and keep doing the damn thang Eses!! :0


----------



## Lambo Gator

:wave: Whats up Toro? How you been


----------



## Ese Caqui

:cheesy:


----------



## lowlow24

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Feb 14 2009, 10:35 AM~13001374
> *hey hey..what's up brutha...when we gonna finally get around to shooting the trey???
> *


We got to do it for sure this year...I'm ready when you are big homie!!!! What's the latest on the new issue??? :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ragtop Ted




----------



## Toro

> _Originally posted by lowlow24_@Feb 15 2009, 10:12 AM~13008051
> *We got to do it for sure this year...I'm ready when you are big homie!!!!  What's the latest on the new issue???  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


should be printed by the end of the month...looking really good.......most definately we have to do it this year bro....


----------



## Toro

> _Originally posted by uso4vida_@Feb 14 2009, 12:59 PM~13002132
> *just stopped in to say whats up to all the locos, and keep doing the damn thang Eses!! :0
> *


what's up Beto...ready for another Pouty Face Road Crew road trip?????


----------



## "MR. OSO"

:wave:


----------



## Toro

> :wave:
> [/b]


what's up Mr. Oso...


----------



## Toro

> _Originally posted by Lambo Gator_@Feb 14 2009, 02:53 PM~13002912
> *:wave: Whats up Toro? How you been
> *


what's up bro...hey when is the date for the car show????


----------



## EL RAIDER

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Feb 17 2009, 07:38 PM~13033152
> *what's up bro...hey when is the date for the car show????
> *


4/25/09


----------



## Bad Mamma Jamma

San Bernadino - July 26th, Torres Empire's WEGO West Preview Show</span>

<span style=\'colorurple\'>Hey Toro go check out this thread in shows and events! :biggrin:


----------



## Lambo Gator

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Feb 17 2009, 07:45 PM~13033232
> *4/25/09
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## Ragtop Ted

ttt


----------



## Toro

> _Originally posted by Ragtop Ted_@Feb 18 2009, 07:29 PM~13042918
> *ttt
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## andrewlister

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Feb 14 2009, 10:16 AM~13001613
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0


----------



## Toro

> _Originally posted by andrewlister_@Feb 19 2009, 09:30 PM~13054545
> *:0
> *


sup Andrew...the 4 looks tight as hell


----------



## BigMandoAZ

Sup Toro Loco! March1, Are we still on for the group photo at 2pm?


----------



## Ragtop Ted




----------



## Toro

> _Originally posted by Big Mando 88_@Feb 20 2009, 04:18 PM~13061870
> *Sup Toro Loco! March1, Are we still on for the group photo at 2pm?
> *


yesssssssssssss sir.........


----------



## bigshod

sup fellas :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## exotic rider

uffin:


----------



## EL RAIDER




----------



## Ragtop Ted

ttt


----------



## dirty_duece




----------



## shops laggard

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## Toro

> _Originally posted by shops laggard_@Feb 23 2009, 10:21 PM~13092384
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


whaaaaaaaat's up Mr. Vic??? you heading to AZ this year?????



REMINDER!!!!!! Official LayItLow photo at Impalas Magazine booth----2:00 pm....let's make it happen gente....

Toro


----------



## 3wishz




----------



## bigshod

:wave:


----------



## SEANZILLA




----------



## mxcn_roc




----------



## BigMandoAZ

> _Originally posted by mxcn_roc_@Feb 25 2009, 07:32 PM~13112673
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Toro

for all of those making the trip to Arizona this weekend for Lowrider Magazines Phx show.....have a safe trip....see you all out there this weekend....come by the booth and say what's up...and remember....official Layitlow group pic at 2:00 pm at Impalas Magazine booth......

Toro


----------



## Bad Mamma Jamma

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Feb 26 2009, 05:06 AM~13116293
> *for all of those making the trip to Arizona this weekend for Lowrider Magazines Phx show.....have a safe trip....see you all out there this weekend....come by the booth and say what's up...and remember....official Layitlow group pic at 2:00 pm at Impalas Magazine booth......</span>
> Toro
> *




:thumbsup: <span style=\'colorurple\'>That'll be a great pic!


----------



## BigMandoAZ

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Feb 26 2009, 04:06 AM~13116293
> *for all of those making the trip to Arizona this weekend for Lowrider Magazines Phx show.....have a safe trip....see you all out there this weekend....come by the booth and say what's up...and remember....official Layitlow group pic at 2:00 pm at Impalas Magazine booth......
> 
> Toro
> *


Thanks Bro! Its a long ass drive from Mesa to Phoenix! lol You be careful to on your drive from cali!!!!


----------



## Ragtop Ted




----------



## Toro

> _Originally posted by Bad Mamma Jamma_@Feb 26 2009, 10:33 AM~13117540
> *:thumbsup:  That'll be a great pic!
> *


----------



## Lambo Gator

Are you gonna be able to make it Toro?


----------



## andrewlister

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Feb 19 2009, 11:06 PM~13056495
> *sup Andrew...the 4 looks tight as hell
> *



thank you sir :biggrin:


----------



## mr.fisheye

*SEE YOU GUYS IN PHOENIX* :biggrin: uffin: :420:


----------



## SUPREME69

SEEN TORO AND MARK ON AN EPISODE OF STREET CUSTOM ON THE TLC CHANNEL. DOING THE WEST COAST CUSTOMS CHEVRON WITH JESSE JAMES.


----------



## Toro

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Feb 27 2009, 10:39 AM~13127923
> *SEEN TORO AND MARK ON AN EPISODE OF STREET CUSTOM ON THE TLC CHANNEL. DOING THE WEST COAST CUSTOMS CHEVRON WITH JESSE JAMES.
> *


I missed it the first time but tvo'ed it hehehehhe......wait til you see the 61 we shot at the WCC shop.......had a great time doing it and the WCC crew are cool people....


----------



## Toro

:biggrin:


----------



## CHASE 64

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Feb 28 2009, 09:18 AM~13137366
> *:biggrin:
> *


What's Up Toro? :biggrin:


----------



## Toro

> _Originally posted by BLACK 64_@Feb 28 2009, 11:29 AM~13137442
> *What's Up Toro?  :biggrin:
> *


what's up bro...how's that clean as drop top????? say hi to the familia for me and what's up to pops.....


----------



## CHASE 64

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Feb 28 2009, 09:31 AM~13137454
> *what's up bro...how's that clean as drop top?????  say hi to the familia for me and what's up to pops.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Doing good just waiting for better weather so we can drop the top and cruzzzz! Will do! See you guys soon! :biggrin:


----------



## PURO CERVANTES

SUP JESSE!! JUST DROPPING THROUGH TO SAY WUTZ UP?


----------



## Ragtop Ted




----------



## lowlow619

anyone know of somewhere in vegas where I can buy this magazine?????


----------



## andrewlister

anyone know when Ill get my issue 3? 
Toro? :biggrin:


----------



## Toro

> _Originally posted by Ragtop Ted_@Feb 28 2009, 08:05 PM~13140500
> *
> *


----------



## drasticbean

i need back issues...


----------



## Bad Mamma Jamma

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Feb 26 2009, 09:36 PM~13123326
> *
> *


Where's the lay it low pic from LRM show?


----------



## Tyrone

> _Originally posted by andrewlister_@Mar 1 2009, 02:58 PM~13146188
> *anyone know when Ill get my issue 4?
> Toro?  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## BLVD

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@Mar 3 2009, 02:15 PM~13166886
> *i need back issues...
> *



Which ones you need bro?


----------



## Toro

> _Originally posted by Bad Mamma Jamma_@Mar 3 2009, 03:35 PM~13167713
> *Where's the lay it low pic from LRM show?
> *


I didn't make it to the show.....I fell on my way out the door friday morning and (how ironic is this) I tripped on my shoulder strap for my camera bag, slammed against my pillar for the stairs at home and popped my shoulder out.....


----------



## Toro

> _Originally posted by andrewlister_@Mar 1 2009, 04:58 PM~13146188
> *anyone know when Ill get my issue 3?
> Toro?  :biggrin:
> *


gonna send it out to you with Issue 4 bro.......should be in the next couple of weeks.....I'll pm you when it goes out....


----------



## RO 4 LIFE




----------



## Toro

> _Originally posted by RO 4 LIFE_@Mar 3 2009, 07:57 PM~13170475
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


looks like Impalas Mag will be at 3 major shows that day.....NM, San Bernardino, and Santa Barbara....


----------



## drasticbean

> _Originally posted by BLVD_@Mar 3 2009, 06:34 PM~13168787
> *Which ones you need bro?
> *


i want all of them.... to save...


----------



## andrewlister

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Mar 3 2009, 06:54 PM~13170436
> *I didn't make it to the show.....I fell on my way out the door friday morning and (how ironic is this) I tripped on my shoulder strap for my camera bag, slammed against my pillar for the stairs at home and popped my shoulder out.....
> *


 :0 :0 damn


----------



## andrewlister

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Mar 3 2009, 06:54 PM~13170445
> *gonna send it out to you with Issue 4 bro.......should be in the next couple of weeks.....I'll pm you when it goes out....
> *



cool man. i dont mind when it comes as long as i dont miss out :biggrin: 

hope youre feeling better bro :thumbsup:


----------



## exotic rider

30'S
40'S -ORIGINAL
40'S - STREET/CUSTOM
50'S -ORIGINAL
50'S -STREET/CUSTOM
50'S -CONVERTIBLE STREET/CUSTOM
60'S -ORIGINAL
60'S -STREET/CUSTOM
60'S -CONVERTIBLE STREET/CUSTOM
70'S -STREET/CUSTOM
80'S -STREET/CUSTOM
90'S -STREET/CUSTOM
2000'S -STREET/CUSTOM
SUV -STREET/CUSTOM
TRUCK -STREET/CUSTOM
HOT-ROD -STREET/CUSTOM
MOTORCYCLE -STREET/CUSTOM
EURO -STREET/CUSTOM
DONK -STREET/CUSTOM
UNDER CONSTRUCTION -STREET/CUSTOM
CLASSIC -STREET/CUSTOM
ORIGINAL -STREET/CUSTOM
2-WHEEL BIKE -STREET/CUSTOM
3-WHEEL BIKE -STREET/CUSTOM
MODEL -STREET/CUSTOM
BEST INTERIOR
BEST ENGINE
BEST HYDRAULICS
BEST AIR RIDE
BEST OF SHOW
FURTHEST DISTANCE
MOST CLUB ENTRIES
SPECIAL INTEREST

54 CATEGORIES 
:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## RO 4 LIFE

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Mar 3 2009, 07:01 PM~13170511
> *looks like Impalas Mag will be at 3 major shows that day.....NM, San Bernardino, and Santa Barbara....
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Bad Mamma Jamma

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Mar 3 2009, 07:54 PM~13170436
> *I didn't make it to the show.....I fell on my way out the door friday morning and (how ironic is this) I tripped on my shoulder strap for my camera bag, slammed against my pillar for the stairs at home and popped my shoulder out.....
> *


Oh wow! I hope you feel better and hopefully your not in much pain!


----------



## BLVD

uffin:


----------



## Toro

> _Originally posted by BLVD_@Mar 4 2009, 03:26 PM~13180017
> *uffin:
> *


you ready for the BULLevard Orginal series Chris????


----------



## BLVD

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Mar 4 2009, 04:03 PM~13180421
> *you ready for the BULLevard Orginal series Chris????
> *



*You Know It Partner!!!* :biggrin:


----------



## BIG D

> _Originally posted by Bad Mamma Jamma_@Mar 3 2009, 04:35 PM~13167713
> *Where's the lay it low pic from LRM show?
> *


Big Mando-where you at with the pic of me & you holding an issue of the magazine?


----------



## RUFFCUTT

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Feb 28 2009, 10:31 AM~13137454
> *what's up bro...how's that clean as drop top?????  say hi to the familia for me and what's up to pops.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: NICE TORO,NICE!!!!!


----------



## Bad Mamma Jamma

> _Originally posted by BIG D_@Mar 5 2009, 06:06 PM~13193981
> *Big Mando-where you at with the pic of me & you holding an issue of the magazine?
> *


Oh Dayum a pic with the mag! Where is at?


----------



## mr.fisheye

> _Originally posted by RO 4 LIFE_@Mar 3 2009, 06:57 PM~13170475
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


*I WONDER WHO IS GONNA COVER THIS ONE FOR THE MAG???????!!!!!*

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ragtop Ted




----------



## BigMandoAZ

> _Originally posted by BIG D_@Mar 5 2009, 05:06 PM~13193981
> *Big Mando-where you at with the pic of me & you holding an issue of the magazine?
> *



FISHEYE WHERES THE PIC! LOL I DONT WANT BIG D TO ROLL BACK FROM DETROIT AND WHOOP MY ASS FOR NOT POSTING! THEY CALL HIM BIG D FOR A REASON! 


LOL, Big D, whats up homie! Well it was nice meeting you at the show! I think Mr Fisheye is still working on them. I'll text him right now and see whats poppin!


----------



## ICECOLD63

BEND OVER SEXY!!! :biggrin: WASUP TORO & MARK!!!


----------



## andrewlister

> _Originally posted by ICECOLD63_@Mar 6 2009, 10:29 PM~13206295
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BEND OVER SEXY!!! :biggrin:  WASUP TORO & MARK!!!
> *



nice color combo :thumbsup:


----------



## Ragtop Ted

> _Originally posted by andrewlister_@Mar 6 2009, 10:47 PM~13206899
> *nice color combo  :thumbsup:
> *


x2 :biggrin:


----------



## EL KOLORADO

Hey waz up Toro & Mark.Are u guys gonna cover Chicano Park Day in San Diego on April 25TH....!!! :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## mr.fisheye

> _Originally posted by Big Mando 88_@Mar 6 2009, 07:03 PM~13204807
> *FISHEYE WHERES THE PIC! LOL I DONT WANT BIG D TO ROLL BACK FROM DETROIT AND WHOOP MY ASS FOR NOT POSTING! THEY CALL HIM BIG D FOR A REASON!
> LOL, Big D, whats up homie! Well it was nice meeting you at the show!  I think Mr Fisheye is still working on them. I'll text him right now and see whats poppin!
> *


LOL...I GOT YOU MANDO....ILL GET UM TO YOU BY THIS WEEKEND....DONT WANT BIG D, RUFFIN YOU UP LOL :biggrin:


----------



## BIG D

> _Originally posted by Big Mando 88_@Mar 6 2009, 09:03 PM~13204807
> *FISHEYE WHERES THE PIC! LOL I DONT WANT BIG D TO ROLL BACK FROM DETROIT AND WHOOP MY ASS FOR NOT POSTING! THEY CALL HIM BIG D FOR A REASON!
> LOL, Big D, whats up homie! Well it was nice meeting you at the show!  I think Mr Fisheye is still working on them. I'll text him right now and see whats poppin!
> *


What's up, homie!! Good meeting you guys, too!!!


----------



## ICECOLD63

> _Originally posted by andrewlister_@Mar 7 2009, 01:47 AM~13206899
> *nice color combo  :thumbsup:
> *


THANX!


----------



## EL RAIDER

> _Originally posted by ICECOLD63_@Mar 6 2009, 10:29 PM~13206295
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BEND OVER SEXY!!! :biggrin:  WASUP TORO & MARK!!!
> *




:uh: :uh:


----------



## Toro

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Mar 9 2009, 12:58 PM~13224903
> *:uh:  :uh:
> *


you coming through tonight????


----------



## EL RAIDER

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Mar 9 2009, 12:49 PM~13225362
> *you coming through tonight????
> *



a huevoooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## EL RAIDER

mag looks great again Toro and Mark keep up da great work


----------



## andrewlister

T  T  T


----------



## EL RAIDER

TORO thanks 4 da pics


----------



## BIGTITO64




----------



## CHASE 64

:biggrin:


----------



## CHASE 64

Issue #4 :biggrin:  Gotta get it! :biggrin:


----------



## andrewlister

impalas magazine
what a concept! :biggrin:


----------



## EL RAIDER




----------



## RO 4 LIFE

> _Originally posted by mr.fisheye_@Mar 6 2009, 10:53 AM~13201071
> *I WONDER WHO IS GONNA COVER THIS ONE FOR THE MAG???????!!!!!
> 
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## Guam707

Is the new mag available at RoundHouse Deli?


----------



## exotic rider

> _Originally posted by Guam707_@Mar 14 2009, 09:20 PM~13283022
> *Is the new mag available at RoundHouse Deli?
> *


I'LL HAVE THEM TODAY AT THE SHOW....


----------



## Ragtop Ted




----------



## H8R PROOF

> _Originally posted by andrewlister_@Mar 6 2009, 11:47 PM~13206899
> *nice color combo  :thumbsup:
> *


THATS MY HOMIE EDDIEs TRE..INDIVIDUALS :biggrin:


----------



## ULTIMATE_REGAL

ULTIMATE RIDERS C.C. :wave:


----------



## andrewlister

TTT
ToroToroToro


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN

YO WHAT'S UP MARK , JESSE HOPE ALL IS WELL


----------



## Sangre Latina

whats up Jess & Mark, keep up the good work, ahora si seen you guys on the west coast custom episode & living the low life, you guys going hollywood on us :biggrin:


----------



## Toro

> _Originally posted by Sangre Latina_@Mar 21 2009, 01:09 AM~13343709
> *whats up Jess & Mark, keep up the good work, ahora si seen you guys on the west coast custom episode & living the low life, you guys going hollywood on us  :biggrin:
> *


what's up......how you doing....... :biggrin:


----------



## bigshod




----------



## jojo67

HOW'S EVERYTHING FELLAS??? :biggrin:


----------



## andrewlister

hey mr toro
PM and email sent :biggrin:


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Mar 23 2009, 01:38 PM~13363153
> *what's up......how you doing....... :biggrin:
> *



HEY FOOLIO GET AT ME ABOUT THEM YOU KNOW WHAT'S FROM YOU KNOW WHO
FROM YOU KNOW WHERE FOOLIO 


DAMN WHERE DID WE GET THAT POLE LOLOL :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ren

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Feb 28 2009, 10:31 AM~13137454
> *what's up bro...how's that clean as drop top?????  say hi to the familia for me and what's up to pops.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Clean


----------



## cashmoneyspeed

> _Originally posted by BLACK 64_@Mar 12 2009, 09:02 PM~13264018
> *Issue #4 :biggrin:    Gotta get it!  :biggrin:
> *


Is issue #4 out yet? :0


----------



## cool runnings

wassupp toro and mark...BIG RASTA sending love to the homies. man...i've been slippin', i haven't had an issue since the SOCIOS car show last year. where can i get them in the bay other than the shows bro'? lmk - ONE LOVE


----------



## BLVD

> _Originally posted by cashmoneyspeed_@Mar 25 2009, 10:20 AM~13384334
> *Is issue #4 out yet?  :0
> *



:yes:


----------



## Toro

here's a lil sneak peak at Issue 4....


----------



## topless_66

> _Originally posted by cashmoneyspeed+Mar 25 2009, 11:20 AM~13384334-->
> 
> 
> 
> Is issue #4 out yet?  :0
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-BLVD_@Mar 25 2009, 11:49 AM~13384575
> *:yes:
> *


And a very good issue. Got mine Tuesday!


----------



## CHASE 64

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Mar 26 2009, 06:20 PM~13400878
> *here's a lil sneak peak at Issue 4....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES

jesse did you get my package????


----------



## CHASE 64

> _Originally posted by Ren_@Mar 24 2009, 08:58 PM~13381202
> *Clean
> *


Thanks!


----------



## NYC68droptop

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Mar 26 2009, 07:20 PM~13400878
> *here's a lil sneak peak at Issue 4....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




great job on another quality issue guys.

if you guys are ever in NY make sure you bring your cameras we have a couple of Impalas out here that would make the cut.


----------



## Sin Sixty

sexy


----------



## blvdsixty

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Mar 26 2009, 08:20 PM~13400878
> *here's a lil sneak peak at Issue 4....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Toro for president.....lol what up my brother did you get a hold of sin sixty????


----------



## Bad Mamma Jamma

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Mar 26 2009, 08:20 PM~13400878
> *here's a lil sneak peak at Issue 4....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Looks good Toro!


----------



## Ragtop Ted

Got mine in the mail today. Nice mag. :biggrin: 
My payment is in the mail to renew my subscription.


----------



## individualsbox

wanting to purchase magazines

somebody hit me up for all issues of impalas magazine
i dont need all the covers!!!
just one magazine of each printed issue/month


i got paypal

pm me i do not come to this topic


----------



## andrewlister

package is in the mail Toro  5 working days

havent got issue 4 yet, can you let me know if its been sent and if my issue 3 is with it too please, cheers :biggrin:


----------



## Toro

> _Originally posted by andrewlister_@Apr 1 2009, 05:47 PM~13457211
> *package is in the mail Toro    5 working days
> 
> havent got issue 4 yet, can you let me know if its been sent and if my issue 3 is with it too please, cheers :biggrin:
> *


should be getting it within the next few days bro........


----------



## Toro

just a reminder...for those that subscribed with issue one or have subscribed recently and opted to get the mags that were available...it's time to make that choice again......time to re-subsribe........please make sure to include your REAL NAME not just a nickname, this was causing a little trouble trying to sort out who was who........and for those that are ready to subscribe ( I know some didn't think we'd be here right now since so many other mags came out and disappeared) here is the info.........THANK YOU FOR ALL THOSE THAT HAVE SUPPORRTED US SINCE WE BEGAN THIS DREAM OF OURS......YOU ARE ALL PART OF THE IMPALAS MAGAZINE FAMILY......


----------



## Toro

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Apr 2 2009, 01:15 PM~13465706
> *just a reminder...for those that subscribed with issue one or have subscribed recently and opted to get the mags that were available...it's time to make that choice again......time to re-subsribe........please make sure to include your REAL NAME not just a nickname, this was causing a little trouble trying to sort out who was who........and for those that are ready to subscribe ( I know some didn't think we'd be here right now since so many other mags came out and disappeared)  here is the info.........THANK YOU FOR ALL THOSE THAT HAVE SUPPORRTED US SINCE WE BEGAN THIS DREAM OF OURS......YOU ARE ALL PART OF THE IMPALAS MAGAZINE FAMILY......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## andrewlister

subscribe to this business
impalas magazine kicking out the jams muthafukkkas :biggrin:


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Apr 2 2009, 06:40 PM~13468176
> *:biggrin:
> *



hey i paid mark in az make sure he got it ....  

club obsession sept. 26th jess have your ass here fool lol
hey i got the whole hotel party by the pool man bring your trunks lolol

p.s. please make sure that it ain't no speed o :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Sin Sixty

Toro how you doing man? I been running out to the mailbox for issue number 4 for weeks now. When they going out?
Peace


----------



## Mr Impala

> _Originally posted by Sin Sixty_@Apr 2 2009, 10:43 PM~13472090
> *Toro how you doing man?  I been running out to the mailbox for issue number 4 for weeks now.  When they going out?
> Peace
> *



lol i havent even seen 1 issue of it!


----------



## ez_rider

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Apr 2 2009, 01:15 PM~13465706
> *just a reminder...for those that subscribed with issue one or have subscribed recently and opted to get the mags that were available...it's time to make that choice again......time to re-subsribe........please make sure to include your REAL NAME not just a nickname, this was causing a little trouble trying to sort out who was who........and for those that are ready to subscribe ( I know some didn't think we'd be here right now since so many other mags came out and disappeared)  here is the info.........THANK YOU FOR ALL THOSE THAT HAVE SUPPORRTED US SINCE WE BEGAN THIS DREAM OF OURS......YOU ARE ALL PART OF THE IMPALAS MAGAZINE FAMILY......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



What's up Toro? Bro, my funds are in the mail...hit me back when you get a chance. I'd like to get the back issues.
EZ


----------



## Bad Mamma Jamma

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Apr 2 2009, 01:15 PM~13465706
> *just a reminder...for those that subscribed with issue one or have subscribed recently and opted to get the mags that were available...it's time to make that choice again......time to re-subsribe........please make sure to include your REAL NAME not just a nickname, this was causing a little trouble trying to sort out who was who........and for those that are ready to subscribe ( I know some didn't think we'd be here right now since so many other mags came out and disappeared)  here is the info.........THANK YOU FOR ALL THOSE THAT HAVE SUPPORRTED US SINCE WE BEGAN THIS DREAM OF OURS......YOU ARE ALL PART OF THE IMPALAS MAGAZINE FAMILY......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Already!  :thumbsup:


----------



## RHYDERS STREET WEAR

what's up Impalas!


----------



## og67impala

WATZ UP TORO AND MARK SEE U GUYZ ON SATURDAY @ MOONEY GROVE PARK BRING SUM HATZ AN SHIRTS C U THERE...


----------



## Knightstalker

> _Originally posted by Sin Sixty_@Apr 2 2009, 11:43 PM~13472090
> *Toro how you doing man?  I been running out to the mailbox for issue number 4 for weeks now.  When they going out?
> Peace
> *


x2 :dunno: :happysad:


----------



## Toro

> _Originally posted by FULLYCLOWNIN_@Apr 2 2009, 11:18 PM~13471797
> *hey i paid mark in az make sure he got it ....
> 
> club obsession sept. 26th jess have your ass here fool lol
> hey i got the whole hotel    party by the pool man bring your trunks lolol
> 
> p.s. please make sure that it ain't no speed o  :0  :biggrin:
> *


Club Obsessoin round 2????? :biggrin:


----------



## ez_rider

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Apr 2 2009, 01:11 PM~13465670


PM sent.


----------



## mattd

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Apr 2 2009, 12:15 PM~13465706
> *just a reminder...for those that subscribed with issue one or have subscribed recently and opted to get the mags that were available...it's time to make that choice again......time to re-subsribe........please make sure to include your REAL NAME not just a nickname, this was causing a little trouble trying to sort out who was who........and for those that are ready to subscribe ( I know some didn't think we'd be here right now since so many other mags came out and disappeared)  here is the info.........THANK YOU FOR ALL THOSE THAT HAVE SUPPORRTED US SINCE WE BEGAN THIS DREAM OF OURS......YOU ARE ALL PART OF THE IMPALAS MAGAZINE FAMILY......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Apr 4 2009, 02:33 AM~13481262
> *Club Obsessoin round 2?????  :biggrin:
> *



hey man catch up on your sleep this year befor you get out here 

you know the deal now :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## DOIN_WHAT_I_DO

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Apr 2 2009, 12:15 PM~13465706
> *just a reminder...for those that subscribed with issue one or have subscribed recently and opted to get the mags that were available...it's time to make that choice again......time to re-subsribe........please make sure to include your REAL NAME not just a nickname, this was causing a little trouble trying to sort out who was who........and for those that are ready to subscribe ( I know some didn't think we'd be here right now since so many other mags came out and disappeared)  here is the info.........THANK YOU FOR ALL THOSE THAT HAVE SUPPORRTED US SINCE WE BEGAN THIS DREAM OF OURS......YOU ARE ALL PART OF THE IMPALAS MAGAZINE FAMILY......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



AHEM,,, WHERE'S MY SUBSCRIPTION FOR TRAVELIN UP N DOWN THE STATE AS YOUR SIDEKICK N SLANGEN MAGS AT THE BOOTHS HMMMM?? LOL JP WHAT UP TORO. MISH YA


----------



## BigMandoAZ

> _Originally posted by DOIN_WHAT_I_DO_@Apr 4 2009, 09:03 PM~13485629
> *AHEM,,, WHERE'S MY SUBSCRIPTION FOR TRAVELIN UP N DOWN THE STATE AS YOUR SIDEKICK N SLANGEN MAGS AT THE BOOTHS HMMMM?? LOL JP WHAT UP TORO. MISH YA
> *


tell em!!!!! :biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## Toro

> _Originally posted by Big Mando 88_@Apr 4 2009, 10:44 PM~13485911
> *tell em!!!!!  :biggrin:  :cheesy:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## ROBERTO G

im about to subscribe on the site

but how do i get mags that already came out?


----------



## ROBERTO G

im trying to pay with credit card, but there is now where to click submit


----------



## ROBERTO G

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Apr 7 2009, 08:10 PM~13511922
> *im trying to pay with credit card, but there is now where to click submit
> *


it doesnt have a scrolll bar in that page  
but i payed with paypal


----------



## Ragtop Ted




----------



## andrewlister

*TTT
bring on issue 5 *


----------



## ez_rider

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Apr 7 2009, 07:57 PM~13511758
> *:biggrin:
> *


Toro,
hollar at me.


----------



## CHASE 64

IMPALAS MAG :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: Whats up Toro? What up Mark I still need #4!!!! :biggrin: Give me a call!


----------



## J-VO

Whats up toro this is j-vo from melbourne with the green 71 vert I finally got more pics of the car for you.
I'll be in la in two weeks and I'm gonna give the disk to D mack, he sadi ya'll are cool 
anway he 'll give the disc and maybe we can get it in the magazine?
here's some pics to remind you


----------



## hwdimpalas

Kool Mag :thumbsup: How to get signed up for delivery :dunno:


----------



## Toro

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Apr 2 2009, 01:15 PM~13465706
> *just a reminder...for those that subscribed with issue one or have subscribed recently and opted to get the mags that were available...it's time to make that choice again......time to re-subsribe........please make sure to include your REAL NAME not just a nickname, this was causing a little trouble trying to sort out who was who........and for those that are ready to subscribe ( I know some didn't think we'd be here right now since so many other mags came out and disappeared)  here is the info.........THANK YOU FOR ALL THOSE THAT HAVE SUPPORRTED US SINCE WE BEGAN THIS DREAM OF OURS......YOU ARE ALL PART OF THE IMPALAS MAGAZINE FAMILY......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## down_by_law

> _Originally posted by NYC68droptop_@Mar 28 2009, 07:22 PM~13419159
> *great job on another quality issue guys.
> 
> if you guys are ever in NY make sure you bring your cameras we have a couple of Impalas out here that would make the cut.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: i like that color :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

:biggrin:


----------



## Sin Sixty

I got mine in the mail today... great magazine. Thanks Toro


----------



## ROBERTO G

so im getting the new 4 coming out or the old 4?


----------



## impalaguy1964

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## Ragtrey

Sup Toro, thanks for letting me hang out at your shoot. Nice weather, nice '63 and nice breasts. Always down with the mota-vation. uffin:


----------



## Ragtop Ted




----------



## lowlow24

> _Originally posted by Ragtrey_@Apr 12 2009, 02:06 PM~13554418
> *Sup Toro, thanks for letting me hang out at your shoot. Nice weather, nice '63 and nice breasts. Always down with the mota-vation. uffin:
> *


Whats up Uso it was cool kicking it with you... I seen some of the pics and they came out really nice. I'm glad the weather was so nice yesterday!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## andrewlister

TTT

Hey Mr Toro
any luck with that problem?


----------



## Ragtrey

> _Originally posted by lowlow24_@Apr 12 2009, 03:53 PM~13555482
> *Whats up Uso it was cool kicking it with you... I seen some of the pics and they came out really nice. I'm glad the weather was so nice yesterday!!!  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


The pleasure was all mine, congratulations on the shoot brother. The car is clean, well done. uffin:


----------



## lowlow24

> _Originally posted by Ragtrey_@Apr 12 2009, 07:07 PM~13555952
> *The pleasure was all mine, congratulations on the shoot brother. The car is clean, well done.  uffin:
> *



Right on bro thanks!!! :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s

:biggrin: ttt for a great magazine !


----------



## NIMSTER64




----------



## andrewlister

> _Originally posted by lowlow24_@Apr 13 2009, 09:18 AM~13560419
> *Right on bro thanks!!!    :0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



love that car
im all good with the girls and stuff but sometimes they get in the way :biggrin: 
no hatin, just wanna see all of the car
guess ill see it in the magazine
nice :thumbsup:


----------



## lowlow24

> _Originally posted by andrewlister_@Apr 13 2009, 06:37 PM~13564959
> *love that car
> im all good with the girls and stuff but sometimes they get in the way  :biggrin:
> no hatin, just wanna see all of the car
> guess ill see it in the magazine
> nice  :thumbsup:
> *


Thanks for the props homie... I know what you mean about the models hehe... Jesse said he's going to post some teasers before the issue drops so stay tuned... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## puertorican65

:thumbsup:


----------



## ROBERTO G

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Apr 10 2009, 10:14 PM~13543498
> *so im getting the new 4 coming out or the old 4?
> *


 :angry: so im i gonna get a response?


----------



## JasonJ

Will you notify subscribers before their subscriptions run out so they can resubscribe? To be honest its been so long now i cant remember how many issues were included in the subscription... all i know is mine started with the first issue... just dont wanna miss any.


----------



## NIMSTER64

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Apr 14 2009, 11:15 PM~13580200
> *Will you notify subscribers before their subscriptions run out so they can resubscribe? To be honest its been so long now i cant remember how many issues were included in the subscription... all i know is mine started with the first issue... just dont wanna miss any.
> *


good question. I subscribed for two years.and well


----------



## ICEBLOCC

> 11TH ANNUAL PICNIC JUNE 21, 2009
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Personal Invite to Impalas Mag.


----------



## Ragtop Ted




----------



## 925rider

renewed today :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Guam707

Got it today. Good Mag.


----------



## ChulaCustoms

Baby I just wanted to say how proud I am to know you and congrats one mo again!!!! xoxxoox


----------



## BigMandoAZ

Toro! Whats up bro! :biggrin:


----------



## Tyrone

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Apr 14 2009, 10:15 PM~13580200
> *Will you notify subscribers before their subscriptions run out so they can resubscribe? To be honest its been so long now i cant remember how many issues were included in the subscription... all i know is mine started with the first issue... just dont wanna miss any.
> *


Really doe!


----------



## NIMSTER64

:banghead: :banghead: :banghead: :banghead: :rant: :rant: :scrutinize: :scrutinize: PLEASE GET BACK TO ME HOMIE.STILL WAITING


----------



## jojo67

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ragtop Ted




----------



## BLVD

*What's Up Family...*


----------



## andrewlister

TTT
yo mr toro
can you let me know if you got my email / PM
cheers
subscribe now!


----------



## DFWEntertainment

HOPE TO SEE YOU OUT THERE...

Best of Show Car 
$500.00

Best of Show Truck-
$500.00

Best of Show Bicycles- 
$400.00
____________________________________________________________
Hop
Single pump - 
$300.00
$100- 2nd
Must have at least 3 entry’s

Double pump - 
$500.00
$300-2nd
Must have at least 3 entry’s

RADICAL HOPPERS-
$500.00
$300- 2nd

Must have at least 3 entry’s
____________________________________________________________
Most Members $300
Must have at least 3 entry’s

Furthest Distance $100
____________________________________________________________


----------



## GABINO




----------



## bigshod




----------



## MISTER ED

i got the new copy already its feakin beautiful... nice work fellas..


----------



## R0L0




----------



## Tyrone

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Apr 22 2009, 10:12 AM~13654829
> *i got the new copy already its feakin beautiful... nice work fellas..
> *


I haven't. :angry:


----------



## Toro

> _Originally posted by Tyrone_@Apr 22 2009, 07:05 PM~13659730
> *I haven't.  :angry:
> *


should be getting it real soon if you haven't already bro.....


----------



## SEANZILLA




----------



## JasonJ

Got the new issue a couple of days ago, great magazine. Can you answer my question on the last page please... im sure a few people would like to know. Thx.


----------



## BigMandoAZ

Me (Impalas Shirt) Victor the Trophy Guy, and the Cholo DJ from L.A. kicking back at the LaRaza C.C. 11th annual custom car show in Yuma, Arizona this past sunday!!! :biggrin:

Yuma, Arizona showed alot of love for IMPALAS MAGAZINE!!!!!

This photo was taken by Dre Lopez of La Raza C.C. Yuma, Arizona


----------



## PURO CERVANTES

> _Originally posted by Big Mando 88_@Apr 23 2009, 09:38 PM~13673312
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Me (Impalas Shirt) Victor the Trophy Guy, and the Cholo DJ from L.A. kicking back at the LaRaza C.C. 11th annual custom car show in Yuma, Arizona this past sunday!!! :biggrin:
> 
> Yuma, Arizona showed alot of love for IMPALAS MAGAZINE!!!!!
> *


SUP PIMP?
P


----------



## BigMandoAZ

> _Originally posted by PURO CERVANTES_@Apr 23 2009, 09:40 PM~13673328
> *SUP PIMP?
> P
> *


Posting as always!!! :biggrin:


----------



## PURO CERVANTES

> _Originally posted by Big Mando 88_@Apr 23 2009, 09:41 PM~13673337
> *Posting as always!!!  :biggrin:
> *


BIG THANKS FOR THE LINK ON YOU'RE SITE !
P


----------



## BigMandoAZ

> _Originally posted by PURO CERVANTES_@Apr 23 2009, 09:43 PM~13673358
> *BIG THANKS FOR THE LINK ON YOU'RE SITE !
> P
> *


No problem homie! Gotta support for the homies!!!!


----------



## El Aztec Pride

> _Originally posted by lowlow24_@Apr 13 2009, 09:18 AM~13560419
> *Right on bro thanks!!!    :0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 WOW!! :0


----------



## Ragtop Ted




----------



## bulletproofdesigns

> _Originally posted by E.C. ROLO 62~63_@Apr 22 2009, 10:58 AM~13655272
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


You Homies are Awesome GOD BLESS you and yours ....


----------



## BLVD

*What Up Family, What Up Toro...going to be an exciting next few months huh bro...* :biggrin:


----------



## ez_rider

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Apr 22 2009, 09:49 PM~13661788
> *should be getting it real soon if you haven't already bro.....
> *



Toro...get at me homie. Drop me a PM and let me know when is a good time to call you. EZ


----------



## R0L0

> _Originally posted by bulletproofdesigns_@Apr 24 2009, 07:52 PM~13682949
> *You Homies are Awesome GOD BLESS you and yours ....
> *



thanks bro hope to see you there


----------



## OGJordan

Just wanted to give a heads up...I've never seen this magazine on the newstands ANYWHERE out this way (Northern KY right outside of Cincinnati is where I am, but I travel around and never see it anywhere)....but last night I was at Barnes and Noble and they had the latest edition. 

If you see it out anywhere, pick it up, the more it sells the more likely it is to keep coming :thumbsup:


----------



## lboogie

Got my issue #4 yesterday in the mail


----------



## bkjaydog

> _Originally posted by lboogie_@Apr 28 2009, 05:28 PM~13717947
> *Got my issue #4 yesterday in the mail
> *


:0 :0 damn i'm gonna subscribe right now.


----------



## bkjaydog

you have a new subscriber.


----------



## BLVD




----------



## Bad Mamma Jamma

:wave:


----------



## Ragtop Ted




----------



## montemanls

TTT IMPALAS


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s

bump for a great magazine ............got the subscription off the rip!

EXCELLENT! ----------------- :biggrin:


----------



## BLVD

*Look what I found at a Hastings in Texas...*











:biggrin:


----------



## STKNIMPALA

:nicoderm: :thumbsup:


----------



## Tyrone

> _Originally posted by lboogie_@Apr 28 2009, 02:28 PM~13717947
> *Got my issue #4 yesterday in the mail
> *


I haven't received mine. :angry:


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Apr 22 2009, 09:49 PM~13661788
> *should be getting it real soon if you haven't already bro.....
> *



hey jesse check on mine if you would bro i ain't got it thanks


----------



## mxcn_roc

Where's the anniversary issue at? :0


----------



## ClassicPlayer

just saw issue #4 at B&N, picking it up Friday. Where do we get back issues? And when you guys coming to TX? Have a friend with a clean 59 hardtop.


----------



## imp63ss

:biggrin:


----------



## lrocky2003

Majestics May 24th 2009
Hop rules correction
Single pump& double pump street- Max lock up 30", complete car, no drop downs, no pushed back rear end. Extended rear uppers are ok.
1st Place $400.00 2nd Place $150.00

Single pump & Double pump semi street- Max lock up 35", complete car, and rear bumper in stock location. Modified uppers ok, extended lowers ok. Car must drive into the pit. Oh yeah shocks are a must in stock location.
1st Place $400.00 2nd Place $150.00

Modified class single or double- Max lock up 40" This class is for street cars with pushed back rear ends, drop mount, Must drive into the pit and have bumpers. If you single you will be in the same class as doubles it’s modified Class no crying.
1st place $400.00 2nd Place $150.00

Radical anything goes singles, doubles don’t matter its radical. Anything higher than a 40" lock up.
1st place $400.00 2nd place $150.00 

If their single pump radical cars coming and their is enough then we may separate the single and doubles.

Trucks- single and double pump winner takes the whole pot.


CARS $40.00 entry 
Trucks $50.00 entry

Any questions call me at (559)333-2451 or chirps me at 117*930*2758


----------



## DIPN714

HOP AT KOOL AIDS MAY 12 7;PM COME GET U GUYS SOME FOOTAGE


----------



## BIGTITO64

where can i get one in SACRAMENTO?


----------



## Ragtop Ted




----------



## Guam707

> _Originally posted by BIGTITO64_@May 9 2009, 09:01 PM~13840042
> *where can i get one in SACRAMENTO?
> *


Roundhouse Deli in Roseville. It's down the street from Denio's :biggrin:


----------



## CE 707

> _Originally posted by lowlow24_@Apr 13 2009, 09:18 AM~13560419
> *Right on bro thanks!!!    :0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


str8 out the 707 :biggrin: the tre is looking good in the pics bro


----------



## Toro

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@May 10 2009, 04:24 AM~13841755
> *str8 out the 707 :biggrin: the tre is  looking good in the pics bro
> *


----------



## Silentdawg

chick too :0


----------



## All Out Customs




----------



## "ACE"

> _Originally posted by mxcn_roc_@May 7 2009, 01:00 AM~13810172
> *Where's the anniversary issue at?  :0
> *



coming out july 1st


----------



## EL RAIDER

wuz up TORO where u been cabron!


----------



## lowlow24

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@May 10 2009, 04:24 AM~13841755
> *str8 out the 707 :biggrin: the tre is  looking good in the pics bro
> *


What up Erik... The Caddy is lookin' nice homie, bring it by the house some time. That's how we do it in the 707... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## mr.fisheye

*FISHEYE STOPPING BY TO SHOW LOVE TO THE FAMILY!!! *:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## alfaroair

here you go toro... :biggrin:


----------



## EL RAIDER

> _Originally posted by alfaroair_@May 13 2009, 08:11 AM~13872477
> *here you go toro... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



salio chingon Freddy :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## alfaroair

> _Originally posted by El raider_@May 13 2009, 09:53 AM~13873211
> *salio chingon Freddy  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


orale!!!


----------



## alfaroair

new shit coming out soon!!!


----------



## EL RAIDER

> _Originally posted by BIGTITO64_@May 9 2009, 09:01 PM~13840042
> *where can i get one in SACRAMENTO?
> *



at this show











:biggrin:


----------



## BLVD

> _Originally posted by alfaroair_@May 13 2009, 09:11 AM~13872477
> *here you go toro... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



*Hell Yeah! It came out sick bro, Thanks!!!*


----------



## alfaroair

> _Originally posted by BLVD_@May 13 2009, 10:31 AM~13873551
> *Hell Yeah! It came out sick bro, Thanks!!!
> *


 :biggrin:  :thumbsup:


----------



## Toro

> _Originally posted by alfaroair_@May 13 2009, 11:44 AM~13873630
> *:biggrin:    :thumbsup:
> *


DDDAAAAAMMMMNNNN....looks bad ass Freddy......can't wait to get the BULL tatted...heheheheh


----------



## Ragtop Ted




----------



## alfaroair

> _Originally posted by Toro_@May 13 2009, 07:12 PM~13878606
> *DDDAAAAAMMMMNNNN....looks bad ass Freddy......can't wait to get the BULL tatted...heheheheh
> *


fo sure homie!!!  :biggrin:


----------



## THEELATINA63

MY FAVORITE


----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## impalaguy1964

ttt :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP

How can I get issue #4 and how much shipped?


----------



## mattd

waz up :wave:


----------



## 72 kutty

> _Originally posted by alfaroair_@May 13 2009, 08:11 AM~13872477
> *here you go toro... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Sick logo alfaro!


----------



## CE 707

> _Originally posted by lowlow24_@May 13 2009, 07:56 AM~13872345
> *What up Erik... The Caddy is lookin' nice homie, bring it by the house some time. That's how we do it in the 707... :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 thanks bro I will im just trying to sell these daytons so I can get it registed before the show next weekend


----------



## BIGTITO64

> _Originally posted by El raider_@May 13 2009, 09:55 AM~13873236
> *at this show
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


see you next week


----------



## LAHABORAREA64

HELLO PRIMO GOOD TO SEE YOU DOWN SOUTH


----------



## alfaroair

TTT


----------



## BigMandoAZ

TTToro!!!! Sup Loco :biggrin:


----------



## streetrider




----------



## puertorican65

uffin:


----------



## Tyrone

'Blvd' or 'Toro', can one of you tell me the status of my subscription? I've only received three (3) issues thus far. I've PM'd both of you about this and I've yet to receive a reply. It's not my intent to "put you on blast", but I've asked more than once about this. And I haven't been told anything.

If my subscription has expired, I'll renew it. But I was under the impression that a one year subscription consisted of four (4) issues. 

Let me know something.

Thank you.


----------



## Toro

> _Originally posted by Tyrone_@May 19 2009, 08:01 AM~13931410
> *'Blvd' or 'Toro', can one of you tell me the status of my subscription? I've only received three (3) issues thus far. I've PM'd both of you about this and I've yet to receive a reply. It's not my intent to "put you on blast", but I've asked more than once about this. And I haven't been told anything.
> 
> If my subscription has expired, I'll renew it. But I was under the impression that a one year subscription consisted of four (4) issues.
> 
> Let me know something.
> 
> Thank you.
> *


sorry Tyrone...pm sent....


----------



## SUPREME69

HEY TORO I HEAR OF SOME GOOD THINGS COMING OUTTA IMPALAS MAGAZINE. I WAS TALKING TO MARK AT THE LG SHOW THIS SUNDAY. WAITING TO HEAR IT ON HERE.


----------



## BLVD

> _Originally posted by Tyrone_@May 19 2009, 08:01 AM~13931410
> *'Blvd' or 'Toro', can one of you tell me the status of my subscription? I've only received three (3) issues thus far. I've PM'd both of you about this and I've yet to receive a reply. It's not my intent to "put you on blast", but I've asked more than once about this. And I haven't been told anything.
> 
> If my subscription has expired, I'll renew it. But I was under the impression that a one year subscription consisted of four (4) issues.
> 
> Let me know something.
> 
> Thank you.
> *



*Hey Tyrone, issue get resolved?*



> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@May 19 2009, 11:05 PM~13942153
> *HEY TORO I HEAR OF SOME GOOD THINGS COMING OUTTA IMPALAS MAGAZINE. I WAS TALKING TO MARK AT THE LG SHOW THIS SUNDAY. WAITING TO HEAR IT ON HERE.
> *



*BIG Things Coming Soon...*  

:biggrin:


----------



## SUPREME69

> _Originally posted by BLVD_@May 19 2009, 09:14 PM~13942266
> *
> BIG Things Coming Soon...
> 
> :biggrin:
> *



I KNOW


----------



## Toro

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@May 19 2009, 11:20 PM~13942337
> *I KNOW
> *


  










The creators of Impalas Magazine are bringing something new to the streets. In the last year we have brought you something special and unique in a publication that we believe stands apart from the rest. We, as custom car lovers have found our niche with Impalas Magazine, but felt we could do the same to another genre of highly sought after custom cars-the American Bomb. American Bombs Magazine will be pieced together by the hands, minds, eyes, and hearts of the same small but unique and individualized staff that have whole heartedly captured the eyes of many as they flip through the pages of Impalas Magazine. Double page photos, unique angles, beautiful models, bright colors, bright chrome, unique set up, interviews, insights, and photographs of completely custom to fully restored originals is what we are bringing to the table. 

Set to be launched on January 1, 2010, American Bombs will surely set new standards with the ideas, heart, and dedication that will be synonymous with its ability to stir the fondest of memories of those that have grown up alongside a true vintage vehicle.

For those that have longed for a true “bombs only” magazine, your time has come. Get ready to sit back and flip through the pages of American Bombs and take a little trip to the past as we bring you works of art from the 30’s to 50’s. We will tastefully and artistically showcase why these rolling master pieces are viewed as true American classics and are an honored part of history in this lifestyle that we all share. We hope to inspire those who have a back yard jewel to bring it back to life and at the same time bring you some of the most uniquely built and sought after vehicles from days gone by that are built by those that live, breath, and bleed the vintage embodiment that we all know as BOMBS along with stories of many of the individuals and car clubs that have paved the way for the new generation of the vintage builders. 

We would also like to invite you to take this time and give any suggestion on what you would like to see in American Bombs. 

Jesse “Toro” Jimenez
Editor
Impalas Magazine & American Bombs


----------



## Toro

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=477585
American Bombs topic


----------



## andrewlister

Hey Toro
I never heard back from you, how are things? :biggrin:


----------



## puertorican65

:thumbsup:


----------



## BIG WHIT 64

:biggrin:


----------



## Tyrone

> _Originally posted by BLVD_@May 19 2009, 10:14 PM~13942266
> *Hey Tyrone, issue get resolved?
> BIG Things Coming Soon...
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


Toro sent me a PM. Issue resolved. :biggrin:


----------



## MISTER ED

wow i want a sub to BOMBS. i already renewed my IMPALAS sub.. i love it and support ya ...... mad love from your homie in the EAST COAST.


----------



## TECHNIQUES

WWW.BLVDNIGHTS.COM


----------



## IMPALA JOHN

:wave: :wave:


----------



## 4pumpedTLon20s

Thanks toro and mark, for the great coverage, of the 2nd annual cali showdown and summer heat show, last year, its in issue number 4 and i really thought you did a great job of giving us a flavor of what styles of cars were at the show. i love the layout, and way you arrange all the pics. thanks guys and see ya there this year. and great job on the magazine.


----------



## dadysgirl




----------



## streetrider

> :cheesy:
> :thumbsup:


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN

_*IMPALA'S MAG. ON THE EAST COAST AGAIN SEPT. 27 ATL. GA *_


----------



## dadysgirl

> _Originally posted by dadysgirl_@May 26 2009, 09:53 AM~14000443
> *THANKS FOR TAKING PICTURES OF MY RIDE MEJESTICS-DELANO
> *


----------



## SEANZILLA




----------



## bigshod




----------



## RO 4 LIFE

> _Originally posted by Toro_@May 20 2009, 12:31 AM~13943021
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The creators of Impalas Magazine are bringing something new to the streets.  In the last year we have brought you something special and unique in a publication that we believe stands apart from the rest.  We, as custom car lovers have found our niche with Impalas Magazine, but felt we could do the same to another genre of highly sought after custom cars-the American Bomb.  American Bombs Magazine will be pieced together by the hands, minds, eyes, and hearts of the same small but unique and individualized staff that have whole heartedly captured the eyes of many as they flip through the pages of Impalas Magazine.  Double page photos, unique angles, beautiful models, bright colors, bright chrome, unique set up, interviews, insights, and photographs of completely custom to fully restored originals is what we are bringing to the table.
> 
> Set to be launched on January 1, 2010, American Bombs will surely set new standards with the ideas, heart, and dedication that will be synonymous with its ability to stir the fondest of memories of those that have grown up alongside a true vintage vehicle.
> 
> For those that have longed for a true “bombs only” magazine, your time has come.  Get ready to sit back and flip through the pages of American Bombs and take a little trip to the past as we bring you works of art from the 30’s to 50’s.  We will tastefully and artistically showcase why these rolling master pieces are viewed as true American classics and are an honored part of history in this lifestyle that we all share.  We hope to inspire those who have a back yard jewel to bring it back to life and at the same time bring you some of the most uniquely built and sought after vehicles from days gone by that are built by those that live, breath, and bleed the vintage embodiment that we all know as BOMBS along with stories of many of the individuals and car clubs that have paved the way for the new generation of the vintage builders.
> 
> We would also like to invite you to take this time and give any suggestion on what you would like to see in American Bombs.
> 
> Jesse “Toro” Jimenez
> Editor
> Impalas Magazine & American Bombs
> *



:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## GABINO

> The creators of Impalas Magazine are bringing something new to the streets. In the last year we have brought you something special and unique in a publication that we believe stands apart from the rest. We, as custom car lovers have found our niche with Impalas Magazine, but felt we could do the same to another genre of highly sought after custom cars-the American Bomb. American Bombs Magazine will be pieced together by the hands, minds, eyes, and hearts of the same small but unique and individualized staff that have whole heartedly captured the eyes of many as they flip through the pages of Impalas Magazine. Double page photos, unique angles, beautiful models, bright colors, bright chrome, unique set up, interviews, insights, and photographs of completely custom to fully restored originals is what we are bringing to the table.
> 
> Set to be launched on January 1, 2010, American Bombs will surely set new standards with the ideas, heart, and dedication that will be synonymous with its ability to stir the fondest of memories of those that have grown up alongside a true vintage vehicle.
> 
> For those that have longed for a true “bombs only” magazine, your time has come. Get ready to sit back and flip through the pages of American Bombs and take a little trip to the past as we bring you works of art from the 30’s to 50’s. We will tastefully and artistically showcase why these rolling master pieces are viewed as true American classics and are an honored part of history in this lifestyle that we all share. We hope to inspire those who have a back yard jewel to bring it back to life and at the same time bring you some of the most uniquely built and sought after vehicles from days gone by that are built by those that live, breath, and bleed the vintage embodiment that we all know as BOMBS along with stories of many of the individuals and car clubs that have paved the way for the new generation of the vintage builders.
> 
> We would also like to invite you to take this time and give any suggestion on what you would like to see in American Bombs.
> 
> Jesse “Toro” Jimenez
> Editor
> Impalas Magazine & American Bombs


----------



## Tyrone

Received issue #4 yesterday. Thanks.


----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## Guam707

> _Originally posted by Toro_@May 19 2009, 11:31 PM~13943021
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The creators of Impalas Magazine are bringing something new to the streets.  In the last year we have brought you something special and unique in a publication that we believe stands apart from the rest.  We, as custom car lovers have found our niche with Impalas Magazine, but felt we could do the same to another genre of highly sought after custom cars-the American Bomb.  American Bombs Magazine will be pieced together by the hands, minds, eyes, and hearts of the same small but unique and individualized staff that have whole heartedly captured the eyes of many as they flip through the pages of Impalas Magazine.  Double page photos, unique angles, beautiful models, bright colors, bright chrome, unique set up, interviews, insights, and photographs of completely custom to fully restored originals is what we are bringing to the table.
> 
> Set to be launched on January 1, 2010, American Bombs will surely set new standards with the ideas, heart, and dedication that will be synonymous with its ability to stir the fondest of memories of those that have grown up alongside a true vintage vehicle.
> 
> For those that have longed for a true “bombs only” magazine, your time has come.  Get ready to sit back and flip through the pages of American Bombs and take a little trip to the past as we bring you works of art from the 30’s to 50’s.  We will tastefully and artistically showcase why these rolling master pieces are viewed as true American classics and are an honored part of history in this lifestyle that we all share.  We hope to inspire those who have a back yard jewel to bring it back to life and at the same time bring you some of the most uniquely built and sought after vehicles from days gone by that are built by those that live, breath, and bleed the vintage embodiment that we all know as BOMBS along with stories of many of the individuals and car clubs that have paved the way for the new generation of the vintage builders.
> 
> We would also like to invite you to take this time and give any suggestion on what you would like to see in American Bombs.
> 
> Jesse “Toro” Jimenez
> Editor
> Impalas Magazine & American Bombs
> *


This is a smart move. :biggrin:


----------



## BigMandoAZ




----------



## andrewlister

TTT
when does the anniversary issue hit the streets Toro? :0


----------



## individualsbox

what the ticket on a copy of each month printed?


----------



## Ragtop Ted




----------



## jojo67

> _Originally posted by Toro_@May 19 2009, 11:31 PM~13943021
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The creators of Impalas Magazine are bringing something new to the streets.  In the last year we have brought you something special and unique in a publication that we believe stands apart from the rest.  We, as custom car lovers have found our niche with Impalas Magazine, but felt we could do the same to another genre of highly sought after custom cars-the American Bomb.  American Bombs Magazine will be pieced together by the hands, minds, eyes, and hearts of the same small but unique and individualized staff that have whole heartedly captured the eyes of many as they flip through the pages of Impalas Magazine.  Double page photos, unique angles, beautiful models, bright colors, bright chrome, unique set up, interviews, insights, and photographs of completely custom to fully restored originals is what we are bringing to the table.
> 
> Set to be launched on January 1, 2010, American Bombs will surely set new standards with the ideas, heart, and dedication that will be synonymous with its ability to stir the fondest of memories of those that have grown up alongside a true vintage vehicle.
> 
> For those that have longed for a true “bombs only” magazine, your time has come.  Get ready to sit back and flip through the pages of American Bombs and take a little trip to the past as we bring you works of art from the 30’s to 50’s.  We will tastefully and artistically showcase why these rolling master pieces are viewed as true American classics and are an honored part of history in this lifestyle that we all share.  We hope to inspire those who have a back yard jewel to bring it back to life and at the same time bring you some of the most uniquely built and sought after vehicles from days gone by that are built by those that live, breath, and bleed the vintage embodiment that we all know as BOMBS along with stories of many of the individuals and car clubs that have paved the way for the new generation of the vintage builders.
> 
> We would also like to invite you to take this time and give any suggestion on what you would like to see in American Bombs.
> 
> Jesse “Toro” Jimenez
> Editor
> Impalas Magazine & American Bombs
> *


ANOTHER GREAT MAGAZINE HOMIE!!! :thumbsup: 

LOOKS LIKE EVERYTHING IS GOING GOOD FOR YOU HOMIE. :biggrin:


----------



## 925rider

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## Ragtop Ted




----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## SEANZILLA

> _Originally posted by Big Mando 88_@May 30 2009, 12:40 PM~14046746
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN

HEY TORO YOU GET MY MESSAGE BRO ????LET ME KNOW MAN


----------



## lowlow24

:wave: :wave:


----------



## Twotonz

so is the Anniversary Issue out yet?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@May 15 2009, 01:46 PM~13897475
> *How can I get issue #4 and how much shipped?
> *


----------



## jojo67

WAT UP TORO, GOOD SEEING YOU AT THE SHOW LAST WEEKEND HOMIE. :biggrin:


----------



## andrewlister

Finally got my issues 3 and 4
Much thanks to Mark, sorry to hassle you so much bro, i really didn't want to miss out.
they look dope, thanks.
you guys are probably as busy as hell doin the issue 5 thang but good luck and keep up the good work
chur 
:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SEANZILLA




----------



## TOPFAN

Wazz Up TORO?!


----------



## Ragtop Ted




----------



## SEANZILLA

ttt


----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## GABINO




----------



## EL KOLORADO

:nicoderm: :nicoderm: :nicoderm:


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN

has anyone got there june issue ???

there was a march and a june right ???

or no not sure ???


----------



## ROBERTO G

i havent got shit :angry:


----------



## cashmoneyspeed

> _Originally posted by FULLYCLOWNIN_@Jun 24 2009, 03:05 PM~14284540
> *has anyone got there june issue ???
> 
> there was a march and a june right ???
> 
> or no not sure ???
> *


I'm not sure what month the issue is but i just got issue #4 that has Mint Condition '63 on it. Picked it up at my local Barnes & Noble  


Can't wait for the BOMBS mag to come out


----------



## Toro

finishing up the Anniversary Issue.....should be out by next week if all goes well.......


----------



## BigMandoAZ

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Jun 24 2009, 03:53 PM~14286185
> *finishing up the Anniversary Issue.....should be out by next week if all goes well.......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



ooooooooo aaaaahhhhhhhhhh! :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@May 15 2009, 01:46 PM~13897475
> *Nevermind.....anybody want volumes 1 2 and 3 hit me up with an offer since I can;t seem to get anymore :angry:*


----------



## cashmoneyspeed

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Jun 24 2009, 05:53 PM~14286185
> *finishing up the Anniversary Issue.....should be out by next week if all goes well.......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Can't wait :biggrin:


----------



## ROBERTO G

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jun 24 2009, 06:00 PM~14286249
> *Nevermind.....anybody want volumes 1 2 and 3 hit me up with an offer since I can;t seem to get anymore :angry:
> *


  seems like you hit a rock.. bad customer service.
i wanted the old issues too but pms and posts seem to be ignored


----------



## GABINO




----------



## Toro

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Jun 25 2009, 01:17 AM~14291605
> *  seems like you hit a rock.. bad customer service.
> i wanted the old issues too but pms and posts seem to be ignored
> *


Hey guys..when you pm could you please leave me a phone number and REAL name so I can go over the subscriptions...there are only 2 of us doing this and its hard to figure out who is who when nicknames are listed...I've also encountered problems like different addressess....PLEASE put your full name and a phone number or email....thanks guys and gals and I'm sorry if it takes a little longer.....as far as how many issues...4 have gone to print......and are working on finishing the anniversary issue........thanks for everyone's support....

Toro

P.S. If you have any other problems with your subscription please pm me.....


----------



## andyodukes66

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Jun 24 2009, 03:53 PM~14286185
> *finishing up the Anniversary Issue.....should be out by next week if all goes well.......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## King61




----------



## SEANZILLA




----------



## Aint no Body!

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Jun 24 2009, 03:53 PM~14286185
> *finishing up the Anniversary Issue.....should be out by next week if all goes well.......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## STKNIMPALA

Mag is looking Firme :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## poppa68_KI_4life

wuts up jesse. check it out. member when you shot the pics for my lil girls quince?

well she graduated this june. this is what i gave her







wut you think bro


----------



## Ragtop Ted




----------



## Aint no Body!

> _Originally posted by poppa68_KI_4life_@Jun 29 2009, 04:50 PM~14332341
> *wuts up jesse. check it out. member when you shot the pics for my lil girls quince?
> 
> well she graduated this june. this is what i gave her
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wut you think bro
> *



Thats cool!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Bad Mamma Jamma

> _Originally posted by poppa68_KI_4life_@Jun 29 2009, 05:50 PM~14332341
> *wuts up jesse. check it out. member when you shot the pics for my lil girls quince?
> 
> well she graduated this june. this is what i gave her
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wut you think bro
> *



Great gift and Congrats to your lil girl!!!


----------



## Bad Mamma Jamma

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Jun 24 2009, 04:53 PM~14286185
> *finishing up the Anniversary Issue.....should be out by next week if all goes well.......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Can't wait to see the mag!!!


----------



## BLVD

*I just seen the mock of the anniversary issue, and damn! Don't think you guys will be dissapointed...*


----------



## Mr Impala

> _Originally posted by poppa68_KI_4life_@Jun 29 2009, 04:50 PM~14332341
> *wuts up jesse. check it out. member when you shot the pics for my lil girls quince?
> 
> well she graduated this june. this is what i gave her
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wut you think bro
> *



thats a nice trailer im sure she earned it :biggrin: JK thats a tight ass 64 I hope she appreciates all the hard work it took you that thing looks tight :biggrin:


----------



## GABINO




----------



## DFWEntertainment




----------



## littlerascle59

Ain't got no latin in me but I should be there.


----------



## Ragtop Ted




----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN

> _Originally posted by BLVD_@Jul 5 2009, 09:57 PM~14388587
> *I just seen the mock of the anniversary issue, and damn! Don't think you guys will be dissapointed...
> *



was there any coverage of the the obsession fest from atl last year ???


----------



## BLVD

*Sneak pic from the Anniversary Issue, at the printers, will be out soon!*


----------



## bigjoe62

> _Originally posted by BLVD_@Jul 10 2009, 08:09 PM~14439716
> *Sneak pic from the Anniversary Issue, at the printers, will be out soon!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## bigshod

Here we go again IMPALAS MAGAZINE ...ready for another great show



















:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## GRS-HPR

is there a site where i can see all the issue covers as i picked some up from my aussie mate i guess im gonna get this from now on read it non stop cover to top keep up the great magazine guys


----------



## BLVD

> _Originally posted by GRS-HPR_@Jul 12 2009, 09:44 AM~14448536
> *is there a site where i can see all the issue covers as i picked some up from my aussie mate i guess im gonna get this from now on read it non stop cover to top keep up the great magazine guys
> *


*
I'll post them up for you later tonight...*


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY

TTT


----------



## IMPALA JOHN




----------



## bigshod




----------



## GRS-HPR

> _Originally posted by BLVD_@Jul 13 2009, 02:02 AM~14448608
> *
> I'll post them up for you later tonight...
> *


any news homie??


----------



## BLVD

> _Originally posted by GRS-HPR_@Jul 14 2009, 11:55 AM~14469183
> *any news homie??
> *


*
Sorry bro, it was a busy weekend. Here you go, I'll post up the info for Back Issues soon as well...*


----------



## cashmoneyspeed

> _Originally posted by BLVD_@Jul 10 2009, 11:09 PM~14439716
> *Sneak pic from the Anniversary Issue, at the printers, will be out soon!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


   Will it be out this month?


----------



## DFWEntertainment

I would like to personally invite everyone to come out to the car show on 
Sunday Aug 9,2009 in Ft Worth Tx 

LATIN SUMMER FEST
CUSTOM CAR SHOW & CONCERT





​


----------



## Ragtop Ted




----------



## KEEKA

*YOU CAN PRE REG NOW
IF YOU LIKE TO ENSURE UR SPOT!!
OR IF YOU NEED VENDOR INFO
PLEASE CALL
(989)752-8963 OR (989)529-3998
SHOW IS IN SAGINAW MICHIGAN*


----------



## 1967Cutlass

CAN'T WAIT!!


----------



## bigshod

sup IMPALAS


----------



## poppa68_KI_4life

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Jul 5 2009, 11:30 PM~14390128
> *thats a nice trailer im sure she earned it  :biggrin:  JK thats a tight ass 64 I hope she appreciates all the hard work it took you that thing looks tight  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: thanks bro. 

cant wait to see your latest project


----------



## MISTER ED

ttt


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY

NEW ISSUE OUT YET ?


----------



## MISTER ED

> _Originally posted by NOTHING BUT TROUBLE_@Jul 20 2009, 07:07 PM~14528723
> *NEW ISSUE OUT YET ?
> *



X 2


----------



## SEANZILLA




----------



## Nasty




----------



## JROCK

I am pleased to present that we have changed our Traffic 4th annual show from Upland to Ontario. It will be held on the same date November 8th 2009 but just in a much bigger location. We will have trailer parking, there will be plenty of parking for spectators, there will be beer gardens, food vendors, and plenty other things. I will get on flyers soon. This show should be a great show. Lowrider Magazine, Streetlow Magazine, Impalas Magazine, will be covering our show. We hope to see everyone there. We are going to try to make this show memorable. If you have any questions contact 

Mark president Traffic C.C.(909)781-0692

TO THA TOP! THE MAN HAS SPOKEN! THE PEOPLES LOWRIDER SHOW HAS GONE TO ANOTHER LEVEL! TELL ONE TELL ALL! FROM THE NEW SCHOOL TO THA {OLD SCHOOL}! GET THOSE RIDES READY! FOR THE BADDEST OF THE BAD! THIS WILL BE THE SHOW STOPPER SHOW FOR THE END OF THE YEAR!

:thumbsup: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :thumbsup:


CITIZENS BUSINESS BANK ARENA!
http://www.cbbankarena.com/

STARWOOD HOTELS.COM
http://southerncalifornia.destinations.sta...a_012209_NAD_FM


CLICK THE LINK BELOW FOR MORE INFO.! 
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=489087 :ugh:  :biggrin: :thumbsup: :worship: :nicoderm: uffin:


----------



## frameoffz

GOT THE NEW ISSUE TODAY CONGRATS TO RALPH IMPALAS CAR CLUB FOR THE COVER SHOT :thumbsup: 
COME AND GET IT ALL SAC AREA LOWRIDERS! WILL BE ON THE STAND TOMORROW MORNING AT THE 
ROUNDHOUSE DELI 
604 CHURCH ST
ROSEVILLE CA.


----------



## cherry 64

> _Originally posted by frameoffz_@Jul 23 2009, 03:42 PM~14563021
> *GOT THE NEW ISSUE TODAY  CONGRATS TO RALPH IMPALAS CAR CLUB FOR THE COVER  SHOT  :thumbsup:
> COME AND GET IT ALL SAC AREA LOWRIDERS!  WILL BE ON THE STAND TOMORROW MORNING AT THE
> ROUNDHOUSE DELI
> 604 CHURCH ST
> ROSEVILLE CA.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


CONGRATS RALPH :thumbsup:


----------



## BLVD

> _Originally posted by NOTHING BUT TROUBLE_@Jul 20 2009, 05:07 PM~14528723
> *NEW ISSUE OUT YET ?
> *



*Yes It Is, just got back from the printers this week...*


----------



## bigshod




----------



## ROBERTO G

> _Originally posted by BLVD_@Jul 23 2009, 09:01 PM~14564907
> *Yes It Is, just got back from the printers this week...
> *


----------



## BLVD

*Impalas Magazine Poster, Available For Order Soon...*


----------



## 64Rag

Mark just made his Sacramento deliver of the new Impalas Magazine. Chuck's on Franklin Blvd and Fruitridge has it and Barney's Records in Woodland has the magazine. Don't forget to look at that Ad on the back cover for the LO*LYSTICS 3rd annual supershow. :biggrin:


----------



## SEANZILLA




----------



## lowlow24

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 72 kutty

:biggrin:


----------



## frameoffz

CONGRATS TO RAJ FOR THE FEATURE IN THE NEW ISSUE CAR LOOKS BADD ASS!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MISTER ED

TTT


----------



## 64Rag

> _Originally posted by frameoffz_@Jul 24 2009, 06:06 PM~14574924
> *CONGRATS TO RAJ FOR THE FEATURE IN THE NEW ISSUE CAR LOOKS BADD ASS!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


Thanks homie and congrats on all of owners of the rides featured in this anniversary issue.


----------



## Ragtop Ted




----------



## bigjoe62

> _Originally posted by BLVD_@Jul 23 2009, 09:29 PM~14566823
> *Impalas Magazine Poster, Available For Order Soon...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Hannibal Lector

Too bad we don't have that here in hawaii. Pm me if u can send an issue. I heard long time ago u were supposed to come here?


----------



## drasticbean




----------



## Bad Mamma Jamma

What's up Impala Magazine!!! It was nice meeting you Toro, Matt, and Mark in San Bernardino, you guys are great people! See ya soon......


----------



## Bad Mamma Jamma

Here's a few pics with Toro & Matt.


----------



## ROBERTO G

> _Originally posted by BLVD_@Jul 14 2009, 02:34 PM~14470498
> *
> Sorry bro, it was a busy weekend. Here you go, I'll post up the info for Back Issues soon as well...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


so there is 2 different covers in each issue?


----------



## BLVD

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Jul 28 2009, 07:13 PM~14608892
> *so there is 2 different covers in each issue?
> *


*
Yes Sir...*


----------



## ROBERTO G

> _Originally posted by BLVD_@Jul 28 2009, 08:35 PM~14609101
> *
> Yes Sir...
> *


let me know on the back issues


----------



## BLVD

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Jul 28 2009, 07:38 PM~14609129
> *let me know on the back issues
> *



*I will bro...*


----------



## MISTER ED

I GOTTA CALL YA IVE MOVED....


----------



## Toro

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Jul 28 2009, 08:58 PM~14610052
> *I GOTTA CALL YA IVE MOVED....
> *


got your pm bro....


----------



## BLVD

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Jul 28 2009, 08:58 PM~14610052
> *I GOTTA CALL YA IVE MOVED....
> *



*I forwarded your pm to Jesse bro, well get it taken care of...*


----------



## Estrella Car Club




----------



## MISTER ED

> _Originally posted by Toro+Aug 3 2009, 11:46 PM~14666120-->
> 
> 
> 
> got your pm bro....
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-BLVD_@Aug 4 2009, 12:24 AM~14666687
> *I forwarded your pm to Jesse bro, well get it taken care of...
> *



thanks fellas.....


----------



## 4pumpedTLon20s




----------



## Patti Dukez

What's up Impalas Magazine, I wish we could have gotten you out to this event, you can't miss it next time :biggrin: Plenty of food, hopping, sweet rides...makes for an awesome ass time :biggrin: 

Don't pay any attention to the exhibition hop...there is a pay-out now :biggrin:


----------



## Guest

TTT for Impalas Magzine. Stay  from Vic Jr


----------



## Ragtop Ted

Got my anniversary issue in the mail today. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BigMandoAZ

> _Originally posted by Ragtop Ted_@Aug 5 2009, 05:35 PM~14686725
> *Got my anniversary issue in the mail today.  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


Damn thats was quick I still havent got mine yet! lol Toro................ :biggrin:


----------



## ROBERTO G

> _Originally posted by Ragtop Ted_@Aug 5 2009, 07:35 PM~14686725
> *Got my anniversary issue in the mail today.  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


where is mine


----------



## BLVD

> _Originally posted by Big Mando 88+Aug 5 2009, 07:32 PM~14687352-->
> 
> 
> 
> Damn thats was quick I still havent got mine yet! lol Toro................ :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-ROBERTO G_@Aug 5 2009, 07:49 PM~14687530
> *where is mine
> *



*You will get them soon!* :biggrin:


----------



## exotic rider

I HAVE BOTH COVERS IN SAC.... HIT ME UP SO WE CAN HOOK UP.
:thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## TRAFF1C1968

:biggrin:


----------



## A TODA MADRE

> _Originally posted by BLVD_@Jul 23 2009, 09:29 PM~14566823
> *Impalas Magazine Poster, Available For Order Soon...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


That's a bad ass poster


----------



## Ragtop Ted

> _Originally posted by ogbrkboy_@Aug 6 2009, 11:20 AM~14693605
> *That's a bad ass poster
> *


x2


----------



## BLVD

> _Originally posted by ogbrkboy_@Aug 6 2009, 12:20 PM~14693605
> *That's a bad ass poster
> *



*Just got to change a couple things on it, then I will post up the pricing and order info...*


----------



## MISTER ED

> _Originally posted by BLVD_@Aug 7 2009, 02:09 AM~14700279
> *Just got to change a couple things on it, then I will post up the pricing and order info...
> *



yeah trino's not there....


----------



## ROBERTO G

> _Originally posted by BLVD_@Aug 6 2009, 12:24 AM~14689797
> *You will get them soon!  :biggrin:
> *


got mine today


----------



## imp63ss

Got mine, great job! :thumbsup:


----------



## andrewlister

hey mr Toro
you got email


----------



## exotic rider

> _Originally posted by exotic rider_@Aug 6 2009, 08:10 AM~14692048
> *I HAVE BOTH COVERS IN SAC.... HIT ME UP SO WE CAN HOOK UP.
> :thumbsup:  uffin:
> *


THEY ALSO HAVE THEM AT "HIT'EM HYDRAULICS" IN SAC......


----------



## johnnie65

yo toro, got your pm! tried to reply but your mailbox is full....i think! :biggrin: i will call you over da weekend!


----------



## Ragtop Ted




----------



## STKNIMPALA

:thumbsup:


----------



## bkjaydog

yo I paid for a subscription like 4 months ago and aint get nothing yet???????????WTF


----------



## bkjaydog

> _Originally posted by bkjaydog_@Apr 28 2009, 09:30 PM~13720560
> *you have a new subscriber.
> *


No bullshit 4 months daaaamn


----------



## Sin Sixty

Yeah. Great magazine, but the subscription department blows; I didn't renew. I just get them at the shows.


----------



## bigshod

:0 :0


----------



## Homie Styln

Andy's Hydraulics hit'n major inches way back in the day (1978) using tailgate pumps..
Andy's brother Ralphy Douglas with his clean ass lacquer black Impala, not some junker: 

Andy & Ralphy Douglas, true pioneers in the art of hop'n put'n down for East side San Jose, CA back in the day..

Sept 1978 / San Jose, CA - 63 inches 
Oct 1978 San Bernadino, Ca / 72 inches
Nov 1978 San Jose, CA / 81 inches


----------



## JROCK

SO FAR SOME OF OUR SPONSORS ARE NAPA, MARTIN SENOR PAINT, CORRUPT, GALAXY WIRE WHEEL, FRITO LAY, CROSSROADS DENTAL, OLIVE GARDEN, MIKE LAMBERSON DRAGGIN LINES, MIKE TIPIT PINSTRIPING, ALSO, WE WILL BE GIVING GOODIE BAGS FROM MARTIN SENOR PAINTS AND NAPA AUTO. 

TO THA TOP! THE MAN HAS SPOKEN! THE PEOPLES LOWRIDER SHOW HAS GONE TO ANOTHER LEVEL! TELL ONE TELL ALL! FROM THE NEW SCHOOL TO THA {OLD SCHOOL}! GET THOSE RIDES READY! REMEMBER! IT'S NOT ABOUT THE QUANTITY! IT'S THE QUALITY! FOR THE BADDEST OF THE BAD! THIS WILL BE THE SHOW STOPPER SHOW FOR THE END OF THE YEAR!

:thumbsup: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :thumbsup:
CITIZENS BUSINESS BANK ARENA!
http://www.cbbankarena.com/
MARRIOTT HOTEL
http://www.marriott.com/hotels/travel/ontc...e=&app=resvlink
STARWOOD HOTELS.COM
http://southerncalifornia.destinations.sta...a_012209_NAD_FM
HOOTERS! {NEAR ARENA}! :biggrin: 
http://www.westcoasthooters.com/
CLICK THE LINK BELOW FOR MORE INFO.! 
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=489087 :ugh:  :biggrin: :thumbsup: :worship: :nicoderm: uffin:









































TO SEE MORE CLICK LINK BELOW! :thumbsup: 
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...&#entry14557712


----------



## bkjaydog

got my mag finally thanks for quick response :biggrin: :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Beer Run Bobby

Shhhheeeoooowwwww! :biggrin:


----------



## riden on whitewall

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:














:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Bad Mamma Jamma

> _Originally posted by riden on whitewall_@Aug 24 2009, 09:17 PM~14869902
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


The Impalas plaque looks nice fellas!
:biggrin:


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

PINCHE JESSE!!!!!


----------



## dirty_duece




----------



## Toro

> _Originally posted by bkjaydog_@Aug 23 2009, 09:21 AM~14853370
> *got my mag finally thanks for quick response :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


its easier if anyone that has questions regarding their subscription if they would please include their actual name when referring to a subscription.....we have encountered several that were very difficult to match the nick name to the acutual name on the check or pay pal account.....and also when subscribing please include an email address and phone number just in case we need to contact that person.....bkhaydog I'm glad you finally got your issue bro...hope you liked it...and thank you for your patience....


----------



## Toro

> _Originally posted by johnnie65_@Aug 15 2009, 03:38 AM~14776142
> *yo toro, got your pm! tried to reply but your mailbox is full....i think!  :biggrin:  i will call you over da weekend!
> *


----------



## andrewlister

Toros back!
and hes changed his avatar :biggrin: 

Get my emails bro?


----------



## Toro

> _Originally posted by andrewlister_@Aug 25 2009, 08:44 PM~14880636
> *Toros back!
> and hes changed his avatar  :biggrin:
> 
> Get my emails bro?
> *


I got em bro...and working on it.....I'm trying to catch up on a few things....I'll be down and out of commission for a couple months....not even gonna make it to Lolystics or the super show this year...wow..that'll be just the 4th time I'll miss the SS since it started......


----------



## andrewlister

youre doin us all a huge service bro, putting out a magazine on skeleton staff, a lot of favours and a lot of love must be real hard. It will pay off bro, keep it up and thankyou for putting out such a great mag. 
Onwards and upwards :thumbsup:


----------



## Ragtop Ted




----------



## D-Cheeze

ttt


----------



## 4pumpedTLon20s

Toro man how you doing, hope you are doing well and better, thanks to impalas magazine for coming out and covering my car show, we missed you there dog, but dont worry i put a few in the wind for you  and i was thinking dam i wish toro was here. :biggrin: well hope everything is well soon, and i will see you next time you get to a show.


----------



## mxcn_roc

So...where can I get the latest issue in AZ???


----------



## Mr.X

> _Originally posted by mxcn_roc_@Aug 27 2009, 07:14 PM~14903080
> *So...where can I get the latest issue in AZ???
> *



Shit I wish that I could get mine... :angry: I paid for my subscription in March and I haven’t gotten anything yet. I can’t send Toro a pm that boys box has been full for a while. Its cool I guess that I will keep on waiting and hoping every time I go to my mailbox :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## DROPTOP4

What up fellas,

Don't forget about our dance on Sept 5th here in Fresno. 

EastSide CC


----------



## TOP DOG '64

Freind of mine found it at Hastings in Las Cruces, N.M. grabbed two copies for me gottem in today... :biggrin: 

Nice issue, getting better & better... :thumbsup:


----------



## bigshod




----------



## STKNIMPALA

:thumbsup:


----------



## SEANZILLA




----------



## BigMandoAZ

ttt


----------



## A&Rplating

who sells the magazine here in chicago


----------



## streetrider

:wave:


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by andrewlister_@Aug 25 2009, 09:59 PM~14880811
> *youre doin us all a huge service bro, putting out a magazine on skeleton staff, a lot of favours and a lot of love must be real hard.  It will pay off bro, keep it up and thankyou for putting out such a great mag.
> Onwards and upwards :thumbsup:
> *


Well said...TTT :biggrin:


----------



## GATO NEGRO

:biggrin:


----------



## Toro

> _Originally posted by Mr.X_@Aug 28 2009, 11:03 AM~14908969
> *Shit I wish that I could get mine...  :angry:  I paid for my subscription in March and I haven’t gotten anything yet.  I can’t send Toro a pm that boys box has been full for a while. Its cool I guess that I will keep on waiting and hoping every time I go to my mailbox  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


I cleared a few spots bro....pm me your info with full name and address......


----------



## individualsbox

> _Originally posted by BLVD_@Aug 5 2009, 10:24 PM~14689797
> *You will get them soon!  :biggrin:
> *


<span style='color:red'>i'm waiting on the full impala's magazine collection


----------



## Toro

> _Originally posted by individualsbox_@Sep 4 2009, 12:00 PM~14980692
> *<span style='color:red'>i'm waiting on the full impala's magazine collection
> *


sorry to hear that bro.....I'll get right on it.....PM sent........


----------



## Estrella Car Club

It finally hit the shelves in Waco great Mag Homie :thumbsup:


----------



## jojo67

WAT'S UP TORO.....HOW'S EVERYTHING BEEN GOING WITH YOU SIR, SEE YOU SOON AT "TRAFFIC" SHOW!!! :biggrin:


----------



## drasticbean

:wave: :wave:


----------



## BigTigger R.O.




----------



## STATION X

> _Originally posted by Estrella Car Club_@Sep 4 2009, 09:36 PM~14985376
> *It finally hit the shelves in Waco great Mag Homie :thumbsup:
> *


 Where in Waco did you find the mag? :0


----------



## johnnie65

WHAT UP TORO? :wave:


----------



## Estrella Car Club

> _Originally posted by STATION X_@Sep 8 2009, 12:21 PM~15013951
> *Where in Waco did you find the mag?  :0
> *


Hastings


----------



## bigshod




----------



## Ragtop Ted




----------



## $$MONSTER$$

TORO WHAT UP HOMIE


----------



## Tres Generacions

Sup Toro, Overnight Celebrity is receiving a few modifications at the moment. Will be ready for that photo shoot soon. Got a few surprises up my sleeve!  
Gracias homie,
Eddie


----------



## B_A_RIDER

can i paypal you for a script renewal?


----------



## lowlow24

TTT :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## andrewlister

theyre selling em in the magazine stand on beverly and kings rd, west hollywood 90048  

when is the next issue on the shelves?............. hno: hno: hno:


----------



## jojo67

:biggrin:


----------



## Bad Mamma Jamma

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Sep 3 2009, 09:38 PM~14975885


Jus stopping by to say what up toro. Hope your recovering well!


----------



## NIMSTER64

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Sep 3 2009, 09:38 PM~14975885
> *I cleared a few spots bro....pm me your info with full name and address......
> *


  :tears: :dunno:  :tears:


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY

> _Originally posted by Tres Generacions_@Sep 16 2009, 11:58 PM~15105426
> *Sup Toro, Overnight Celebrity is receiving a few modifications at the moment. Will be ready for that photo shoot soon. Got a few surprises up my sleeve!
> Gracias homie,
> Eddie
> *


GLAD 2 HEAR YOU KEEPING UP MY BABY


----------



## Tres Generacions

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Sep 21 2009, 03:42 PM~15143851
> *GLAD 2 HEAR YOU KEEPING UP MY BABY
> *


Sup Chuch. Can't, don't and won't fuck wit the paint though. That's what makes the car an Overnight Celebrity! Just working some magic under the hood.  
And A lil interior modifications. :biggrin:


----------



## cashmoneyspeed

> _Originally posted by TOP DOG '64+Aug 28 2009, 02:16 PM~14910608-->
> 
> 
> 
> Freind of mine found it at Hastings in Las Cruces, N.M. grabbed two copies for me gottem in today... :biggrin:
> 
> Nice issue, getting better & better... :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Damn, so issue 5 had been out? :0
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-A&Rplating_@Sep 3 2009, 09:55 AM~14968316
> *who sells the magazine here in chicago
> *


Hollywood Kustoms or Barnes & Noble


----------



## shops laggard

:wave: Povi & Mark. Stay  from Vic & Vic Jr.


----------



## ICECOLD63




----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY

> _Originally posted by Tres Generacions_@Sep 22 2009, 10:08 AM~15152173
> *Sup Chuch. Can't, don't and won't fuck wit the paint though. That's what makes the car an Overnight Celebrity! Just working some magic under the hood.
> And A lil interior modifications.  :biggrin:
> *


SOUNDS LIKE A CHAMP 2 ME :biggrin: KEEP ME POSTED HOMIE AND GET AT ME ON THE PM OR PHONE GOT A COUPLE CALLS ON THE RIDE :biggrin:


----------



## ULA

.
.
.
.
*ULA HOPTOBERFEST 2009: * *[url]http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=500385&st=0*[/url]


----------



## andrewlister

sending love and respect to you mr Toro
hoping yesterday went well and you kickin back today with a corona
oops maybe not :biggrin:


----------



## Homie Styln

Engraving work that my homie Ricardo did for me, he's good and he's quick and reasonably priced..










steering wheel horn cap..


----------



## GATO NEGRO




----------



## Ragtop Ted




----------



## johnnie65

:wave:


----------



## BigMandoAZ

When does the next issue come out???????


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN

damn toro always got his hands full lol


----------



## jerry62

Great magazine Toro!


----------



## Ragtop Ted




----------



## rd62rdstr

Last year's event was big this year's is turning out to be even bigger and badder! Would love to see you guys there.



Sophisticated Few presents their 2nd Annual carshow and concert. This years show will be indoor at the Beaudry RV Expo center. It will feature a carhop and bikini contest, both with cash awards. It will also feature some of the nicest cars, models, vendors, and mariachi groups. The concert will feature III Grand, and some new up and coming artists. It will all take place indoors. There will be vendors selling car parts, food, and even jewelry. It will of course be to help out some local charities. Like last year, entry fee will be a frozen turkey for cars and motorcycles. 3 canned goods for bicycles and pedal cars. It will all take place on Nov. 21st so please mark your calendars!


----------



## bigshod




----------



## BigMandoAZ

> _Originally posted by rd62rdstr_@Oct 11 2009, 07:32 AM~15323544
> *Last year's event was big this year's is turning out to be even bigger and badder! Would love to see you guys there.
> Sophisticated Few presents their 2nd Annual carshow and concert. This years show will be indoor at the Beaudry RV Expo center. It will feature a carhop and bikini contest, both with cash awards. It will also feature some of the nicest cars, models, vendors, and mariachi groups. The concert will feature III Grand, and some new up and coming artists. It will all take place indoors. There will be vendors selling car parts, food, and even jewelry. It will of course be to help out some local charities. Like last year, entry fee will be a frozen turkey for cars and motorcycles. 3 canned goods for bicycles and pedal cars. It will all take place on Nov. 21st so please mark your calendars!
> *


Ttt


----------



## Oldtimer

Got my first issue a week. 

Keep it up homies. Nice pics in the magazine.


----------



## rd62rdstr

Proudly sponsored by the Sophisticated Few. Please come out and support. Tickets available for sale. $20 (limited amount).


----------



## rd62rdstr

SAL {{SOPHISTICATED FEW -TUCSON}} 
Don't forget the Sophisticated Few 1st Annual Toys For Tots Car Show. This sunday Oct 25th at El Mesquite Salon located on Old Nogales Hwy just north of the Desert Diamond Casino. There will trophies, awards, and a mariachi dinner following. Entry fee for the car show is 2 $10 toys or a $20 cash donation. Dinner is $8 which includes your meal, beverage, and a mariachi concert. Move in at 8:30 car show 10-2 mariachi dinner to follow awards ceremony.


----------



## rd62rdstr




----------



## NIMSTER64

> _Originally posted by individualsbox_@Sep 4 2009, 12:00 PM~14980692
> *<span style='color:red'>i'm waiting on the full impala's magazine collection
> *


did you ever get your stuff? I am also waiting on the full collection.


----------



## low'n slow

does any one know when the next issue is coming out?? :uh:


----------



## Toro

> _Originally posted by low'n slow_@Oct 27 2009, 12:20 AM~15478150
> *does any one know when the next issue is coming out?? :uh:
> *


should be out in December......it's getting put together as we speak....all the shoots are done, both covers, the shows are being gone through...then it's the graphic artist to work his magic and we'll be able to end the great year of 09 with a bang.........


Thanks to everyone that has shown support to Impalas Magazine as we travel into our 2nd year of existance........


----------



## FoolishinVegas

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Oct 28 2009, 10:53 PM~15499646
> *should be out in December......it's getting put together as we speak....all the shoots are done, both covers, the shows are being gone through...then it's the graphic artist to work his magic and we'll be able to end the great year of 09 with a bang.........
> Thanks to everyone that has shown support to Impalas Magazine as we travel into our 2nd year of existance........
> *


 :0 :0 . . Where the hell, how have you been Uce !!!??


----------



## andrewlister

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Oct 28 2009, 09:53 PM~15499646
> *should be out in December......it's getting put together as we speak....all the shoots are done, both covers, the shows are being gone through...then it's the graphic artist to work his magic and we'll be able to end the great year of 09 with a bang.........
> Thanks to everyone that has shown support to Impalas Magazine as we travel into our 2nd year of existance........
> *


welcome back bro
cant wait to see it
any sneak peeks?


----------



## Toro

> _Originally posted by FoolishinVegas_@Oct 29 2009, 08:20 AM~15501971
> *:0  :0  . . Where the hell, how have you been Uce !!!??
> *


pretty much at home and recovering Francisco.......wish I had been with the rest of the FAM in Vegas but doc said nooooooooo.......I'll see you soon...hopefully I go to Vegas for my bday in December....


----------



## johnnie65

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Oct 29 2009, 08:10 PM~15509402
> *pretty much at home and recovering Francisco.......wish I had been with the rest of the FAM in Vegas but doc said nooooooooo.......I'll see you soon...hopefully I go to Vegas for my bday in December....
> *



NOW THATS A NICE BDAY GIFT TO YOURSELF! :0 

WHATS UP TORO? :wave:


----------



## Toro

> _Originally posted by johnnie65_@Oct 30 2009, 10:22 AM~15513791
> *NOW THATS A NICE BDAY GIFT TO YOURSELF! :0
> 
> WHATS UP TORO? :wave:
> *


what's up Mr. Johnnie.......

hint hint, there is a nice black Impala from Blvd Kings in the next issue.....


----------



## Bad Mamma Jamma

Nice seeing you guys, see ya at the next stop!!!


----------



## UFAMEA

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Oct 29 2009, 08:10 PM~15509402
> *pretty much at home and recovering Francisco.......wish I had been with the rest of the FAM in Vegas but doc said nooooooooo.......I'll see you soon...hopefully I go to Vegas for my bday in December....
> *


bigguso hope your feelin better sorry i've been lost for minute when i see you in person i'll holla you get better uso and god bless.


----------



## Toro

> _Originally posted by UFAMEA_@Nov 2 2009, 11:22 AM~15536694
> *bigguso hope your feelin better sorry i've been lost for minute when i see you in person i'll holla you get better uso and god bless.
> *


Thank you Papa Uce......I can't wait for the next show.....I've been getting stronger and better little by little.....recovering is going along well......say HI to Mama Uce for me and send the family a biiiiiig Povi hug.......


----------



## Toro

:biggrin:


----------



## Toro

sneak peak at the 2 new covers for issue 6 of Impalas Magazine.....plus we have a little something else we are getting involved with to help bring the lowrider lifestyle to those that see it from the outside in and you should be seeing it pretty soon....I'll post more information as I get it..........


----------



## andrewlister

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Nov 3 2009, 01:36 PM~15550162
> *sneak peak at the 2 new covers for issue 6 of Impalas Magazine.....plus we have a little something else we are getting involved with to help bring the lowrider lifestyle to those that see it from the outside in and you should be seeing it pretty soon....I'll post more information as I get it..........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



damn, im getting excited now :0 :0


----------



## Toro

> _Originally posted by andrewlister_@Nov 3 2009, 02:47 PM~15550273
> *damn, im getting excited now  :0  :0
> *


and congrats to Andrew making it into Issue 6....our first international shoot is his awesome Ghetto Blaster 64 Impala


----------



## BIG DIRTY

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Nov 3 2009, 03:36 PM~15550162
> *sneak peak at the 2 new covers for issue 6 of Impalas Magazine.....plus we have a little something else we are getting involved with to help bring the lowrider lifestyle to those that see it from the outside in and you should be seeing it pretty soon....I'll post more information as I get it..........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


DAMN WE AT ISSUE 6 ALREADY, I THINK I GOT ONE ISSUE, WHAT UP TORO, HOW YOU BEEN BIG HOMIE, GONNA BE IN SALINAS AROUND CHRISTMAS TIME


----------



## VANE$$A

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Nov 3 2009, 01:36 PM~15550162
> *sneak peak at the 2 new covers for issue 6 of Impalas Magazine.....plus we have a little something else we are getting involved with to help bring the lowrider lifestyle to those that see it from the outside in and you should be seeing it pretty soon....I'll post more information as I get it..........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 Sweet


----------



## Homie Styln

Mark it was nice meet'n you. Here's a few pic's of my cars and my friends 67 Rivi..


----------



## R0L0




----------



## andrewlister

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Nov 3 2009, 01:50 PM~15550301
> *and congrats to Andrew making it into Issue 6....our first international shoot is his awesome Ghetto Blaster 64 Impala
> *


Thanks Toro, Im extremely proud to be part of your magazine, cant wait to see it.
Impalas rule! :biggrin: 
Ive got a new one now, Ill send you some pics in a couple years once I get it to a decent level  

Love your work bro, I love how your name pops up up in pretty much every lowrider magazine Ive collected for years, youve put in the hard yards to get this lifestyle out to the peeps thats for sure, good luck for the future, there is no competition :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 

IMPALAS MAGAZINE


----------



## Bad Mamma Jamma

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Nov 3 2009, 02:36 PM~15550162
> *sneak peak at the 2 new covers for issue 6 of Impalas Magazine.....plus we have a little something else we are getting involved with to help bring the lowrider lifestyle to those that see it from the outside in and you should be seeing it pretty soon....I'll post more information as I get it..........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Can't wait to get it!!! Covers look good!


----------



## NIMSTER64

Hey homie. pm me the info on whe I should expect my copies


----------



## Guam707

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Nov 3 2009, 01:36 PM~15550162
> *sneak peak at the 2 new covers for issue 6 of Impalas Magazine.....plus we have a little something else we are getting involved with to help bring the lowrider lifestyle to those that see it from the outside in and you should be seeing it pretty soon....I'll post more information as I get it..........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Thats cool to see Harold (Hawaiian Punch) as one of your covers. :biggrin:


----------



## cashmoneyspeed

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Nov 3 2009, 02:36 PM~15550162
> *sneak peak at the 2 new covers for issue 6 of Impalas Magazine.....plus we have a little something else we are getting involved with to help bring the lowrider lifestyle to those that see it from the outside in and you should be seeing it pretty soon....I'll post more information as I get it..........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Can't wait....looks like i'll have to grab 2 copies again...just for me :biggrin:


----------



## hotstuff5964

so uhhh, when was the last issue? I only received 3 issues :dunno: 

the last one I got says summer 2008 on the cover :uh:


----------



## Siim123

Is there any change of getting these nice magazines if I live in Estonia?  Homie from California sent me one Impalas Magazine with one package, and I have to say its the best magazine I have ever read  :thumbsup: . Too bad they dont sell any kind of lowrider-related magazines here 
(AT THE MOMENT I am really short of money, cant pay any shipping costs and stuff, I am just interested if there is any change of subscribing *LATER* if I dont live in USA)


----------



## Glassed Out

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Nov 6 2009, 11:26 AM~15582689
> *so uhhh, when was the last issue? I only received 3 issues :dunno:
> 
> the last one I got says summer 2008 on the cover :uh:
> *


X2


----------



## Ragtop Ted




----------



## six4customs

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Nov 3 2009, 01:36 PM~15550162
> *sneak peak at the 2 new covers for issue 6 of Impalas Magazine.....plus we have a little something else we are getting involved with to help bring the lowrider lifestyle to those that see it from the outside in and you should be seeing it pretty soon....I'll post more information as I get it..........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


hey toro and mark, hows things, the new issues lookn good, holla when u got them, aye,
Dazz
six4customs/ Australia


----------



## six4customs

when u boyz coming to OZ!!


----------



## andrewlister




----------



## BigCeez

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Nov 3 2009, 02:36 PM~15550162
> *sneak peak at the 2 new covers for issue 6 of Impalas Magazine.....plus we have a little something else we are getting involved with to help bring the lowrider lifestyle to those that see it from the outside in and you should be seeing it pretty soon....I'll post more information as I get it..........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Nice, cool to see someone like Roxanne get the cover, she is a really cool female. Nice job Impalas Magazine! :thumbsup:


----------



## domino1979

hey mark wha tgoing on homie. it was good kickin it wit u at the torres empire show. later homie    




keep up the good wrk on the magazine.


----------



## THE_BEAST_MASTER

So when I go to the website and try to get a Subscription, I get a PDF form???

Is that the only way to pay for it, by mail?? Is there a link I might be missing??

Any help here??

Thanks.......


----------



## andrewlister

> _Originally posted by THE_BEAST_MASTER_@Nov 11 2009, 12:22 AM~15630073
> *So when I go to the website and try to get a Subscription, I get a PDF form???
> 
> Is that the only way to pay for it, by mail??  Is there a link I might be missing??
> 
> Any help here??
> 
> Thanks.......
> *


i think you can do it through paypal as well?
you need to email Mark @ subscriptions and see whats up with it.
I think I gave them my mastercard number via emai


----------



## THE_BEAST_MASTER

> _Originally posted by andrewlister_@Nov 11 2009, 03:22 AM~15630416
> *i think you can do it through paypal as well?
> you need to email Mark @ subscriptions and see whats up with it.
> I think I gave them my mastercard number via emai
> *



Thanks Homie, I'll try that.....  

I spent a couple of years working down in OZ. Never made it where u are. The Bass Straits is about as close as I got. Sydney was a blast...

Have a good one Mate


----------



## andrewlister

> _Originally posted by THE_BEAST_MASTER_@Nov 11 2009, 02:36 AM~15630692
> *Thanks Homie, I'll try that.....
> 
> I spent a couple of years working down in OZ. Never made it where u are. The Bass Straits is about as close as I got.  Sydney was a blast...
> 
> Have a good one Mate
> *


they good peeps, but only couple of people running a pretty big operation........you gotta either be patient or keep hassling them, they need more staff :biggrin:


----------



## THE_BEAST_MASTER

> _Originally posted by andrewlister_@Nov 11 2009, 04:40 AM~15630700
> *they good peeps, but only couple of people running a pretty big operation........you gotta either be patient or keep hassling them, they need more staff :biggrin:
> *


Thanks Again Mate...I feel like a dufas, I totally missed the link below the Rukas. I found it and just paid for my subscription. Yea. they use Paypal...

Later Ese......  We must be close to the same time zone. I'm in Okinawa right now.


----------



## andrewlister

> _Originally posted by THE_BEAST_MASTER_@Nov 11 2009, 02:49 AM~15630721
> *Thanks Again Mate...I feel like a dufas, I totally missed the link below the Rukas. I found it and just paid for my subscription. Yea. they use Paypal...
> 
> Later Ese......   We must be close to the same time zone. I'm in Okinawa right now.
> *


 :thumbsup: 
that japan is the bizness, ive been to tokyo for a few weeks and it blew me away
the japan lowrider topics on here are hot too
impalas mag needs to take a trip over there :biggrin:


----------



## THE_BEAST_MASTER

> _Originally posted by andrewlister_@Nov 11 2009, 04:54 AM~15630728
> *:thumbsup:
> that japan is the bizness, ive been to tokyo for a few weeks and it blew me away
> the japan lowrider topics on here are hot too
> impalas mag needs to take a trip over there  :biggrin:
> *


Over in Yokohama they have a place called Moons, they got some classic cars there but most of...they serve Mexican food....It was pretty good considering it was Japan....I know what u mean about Tokyo, spend a lottttttttt of time there as well. I have seen some classics there but no lowlow's. I did see a 56 chevy apache.

Later Ese


----------



## MIDNITE510

is there a certain date the mag. gets sent out. I bought the subscription at the super show.


----------



## UFAMEA

> _Originally posted by andrewlister_@Nov 5 2009, 01:56 PM~15572568
> *Thanks Toro, Im extremely proud to be part of your magazine, cant wait to see it.
> Impalas rule!  :biggrin:
> Ive got a new one now, Ill send you some pics in a couple years once I get it to a decent level
> 
> Love your work bro, I love how your name pops up up in pretty much every lowrider magazine Ive collected for years, youve put in the hard yards to get this lifestyle out to the peeps thats for sure, good luck for the future, there is no competition  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> 
> IMPALAS MAGAZINE
> *


that the uso right thur much love


----------



## SEANZILLA

Thanks for your help on sunday with LIL mayhem  It was cool chilling for a bit.... and good luck with your weight loss


----------



## EL SOCIO

What 's up Mark and Jesse


----------



## Toro

> _Originally posted by SEANZILLA_@Nov 11 2009, 11:32 PM~15640223
> *Thanks for your help on sunday with LIL mayhem   It was cool chilling for a bit.... and good luck with your weight loss
> *


----------



## ABRAXASS

Just wanted to say thanks.
Was missing an issue from the first year. 
Brought it to Toro's attention at 09 SuperShow. 
Dude took my # down and said he would make it right. 
I left thinking "we'll see." Two weeks later, Dude calls my home.
Leaves message about how he's gonna make it right!
I could'nt believe it! Gotta give this man credit. 
He could have easily brushed me off but he did'nt. 
He said he would call and he did, said he was gonna make it right and he is!

I dont know of any other mag that would take the time to make a personal call to a subscriber to make things right, but Toro has.

Much respect to you Toro.
You have a loyal subscriber here. 

ABRAXASS


----------



## BLVD

> _Originally posted by ABRAXASS_@Nov 14 2009, 12:33 PM~15664003
> *Just wanted to say thanks.
> Was missing an issue from the first year.
> Brought it to Toro's attention at 09 SuperShow.
> Dude took my # down and said he would make it right.
> I left thinking "we'll see." Two weeks later, Dude calls my home.
> Leaves message about how he's gonna make it right!
> I could'nt believe it! Gotta give this man credit.
> He could have easily brushed me off but he did'nt.
> He said he would call and he did, said he was gonna make it right and he is!
> 
> I dont know of any other mag that would take the time to make a personal call to a subscriber to make things right, but Toro has.
> 
> Much respect to you Toro.
> You have a loyal subscriber here.
> 
> ABRAXASS
> *



 

*Thanks for the patience and support bro.*


----------



## SINFUL1

covers look good, so how long before we can expect the new issue in the mail??


----------



## Toro

> _Originally posted by SINFUL1_@Nov 14 2009, 11:26 PM~15668159
> *covers look good, so how long before we can expect the new issue in the mail??
> *


the new issue is in the works right now and should be out early to mid December....  thanks on the props on the covers....Twotonz handled shooting Dee American Dream and the cover....GREAT JOB DOUBLE T


----------



## johnnie65

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Nov 15 2009, 11:30 PM~15676485
> *the new issue is in the works right now and should be out early to mid December....   thanks on the props on the covers....Twotonz handled shooting Dee American Dream and the cover....GREAT JOB DOUBLE T
> *



:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## REAL4LIFECC

LOOKING GOOD :thumbsup:


----------



## rd62rdstr

Here are the updated classes for the carshow on Saturday in Tucson.

Best Bomb
Best 60's
Best 70's
Best 80's 
Best 90's 
Best Luxury
Best Motor
Best Paint
Best Truck
Best Motorcycle
Best Bicycle / Pedal Car
Single Pump Hop 
Double Pump hop 
Bikini Contest
Best Interior
Club Participation

Cash award will be given to the highest hop of the day. Cash award will be given to the 1st place bikini contest winner.


----------



## MARINATE

FOR ANYONE NEEDING ROOM FOR OUR PICNIC.......

Super 8 Goodyear/Phoenix Area

840 N. Dysart
I-10 exit 129
Goodyear, AZ85338-1111US
Phone: 623-932-9622

Reserve 
Airport Shuttle 
Free Continental Breakfast 
Free High Speed Internet 
Pets Allowed 
Pool 
Truck/Bus Parking 


Rooms available per room/night from USD 60.88


----------



## Ragtop Ted




----------



## Beer Run Bobby

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Beer Run Bobby




----------



## RagTreySS

I have the first 4 (issue 1 both covers) and (issue 2 both covers) as well as the one with Simple 6 on the cover. How many and which ones am I missing?


----------



## BLVD

> _Originally posted by RagTreySS_@Nov 18 2009, 04:03 PM~15705215
> *I have the first 4 (issue 1 both covers) and (issue 2 both covers) as well as the one with Simple 6 on the cover.  How many and which ones am I missing?
> *


*

There is five issues out now, two covers for each issue so it's ten magazines total. Issue # 6 will be out soon...*


----------



## Toro

> _Originally posted by BLVD_@Nov 18 2009, 06:15 PM~15706665
> *
> 
> There is five issues out now, two covers for each issue so it's ten magazines total. Issue # 6 will be out soon...
> *


Hey everyone....I did a shoot for our upcoming premier issue of American Bombs...I'm gonna post a couple to share with you......


----------



## Toro

thanks to Henry and Yolanda for bringing out SJ Trokita to shoot for our premier issue of American Bombs due out early 2010


----------



## andrewlister

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Nov 19 2009, 09:11 PM~15721222
> *thanks to Henry and Yolanda for bringing out SJ Trokita to shoot for our premier issue of American Bombs due out early 2010
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Toro

> _Originally posted by andrewlister_@Nov 19 2009, 10:12 PM~15721235
> *:0  :0  :0
> *


  what's up Mr. Andrew????? how goes it...can't wait to see that mean 64 of yours in the next issue of Impalas Magazine.....


----------



## andrewlister

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Nov 19 2009, 09:14 PM~15721275
> *  what's up Mr. Andrew????? how goes it...can't wait to see that mean 64 of yours in the next issue of Impalas Magazine.....
> *


 :biggrin: 

snap, im gonna need many copies to give to my homies that helped out, how do I organise that?


----------



## NIMSTER64

pm returnd homie Get well soon God bless


----------



## NIMSTER64

seems like my pm is down I will send it out tonight


----------



## BIG WHIT 64

WOW








[/quote]


----------



## johnnie65

> WOW


[/quote]


X65! :0


----------



## Toro




----------



## Dressed2Impress

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Nov 23 2009, 08:47 PM~15760713
> *ODB Productions presents the Lowrider Experience 2010 Tour with exclusive coverage presented to you by Impalas Magazine and Lowrider Magazine
> 
> The tour is to start in March 2010.  All dates will be announced soon.
> 
> Phoenix, Arizona
> Tampa, Florida
> San Diego, California
> Albuquerque, New Mexico
> Vallejo, California
> Kansas City, Missouri
> San Bernardino, California
> Chicago, Illinois
> Denver, Colorado
> Indianapolis, Illinois
> Dallas, Texas
> Portland, Oregon
> Pueblo, Colorado
> Las Vegas, Nevada
> 
> More information regarding this new and exciting tour will be posted up as we get it, so stay tuned and keep checking up to get the 411 on the Lowrider Experience Tour 2010.  I know there are a lot of questions to be answered, but please be patient, all the information will be released soon.
> 
> Toro
> Ediitor-Impalas Magazine and American Bombs
> *


what up Jess...
we'll be there or atleast all that can make it when the date come around... i'll be hitting you up when more info is available...


----------



## Toro

> _Originally posted by Dressed2Impress_@Nov 24 2009, 01:11 PM~15767141
> *what up Jess...
> we'll be there or atleast all that can make it when the date come around... i'll be hitting you up when more info is available...
> *


how's it going bro???? can't wait to head up there again.....see you soon.


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Nov 23 2009, 09:47 PM~15760713
> *ODB Productions presents the Lowrider Experience 2010 Tour with exclusive coverage presented to you by Impalas Magazine and Lowrider Magazine
> 
> The tour is to start in March 2010.  All dates will be announced soon.
> 
> Phoenix, Arizona
> Tampa, Florida
> San Diego, California
> Albuquerque, New Mexico
> Vallejo, California
> Kansas City, Missouri
> San Bernardino, California
> Chicago, Illinois
> Denver, Colorado
> Indianapolis, Illinois
> Dallas, Texas
> Portland, Oregon
> Pueblo, Colorado
> Las Vegas, Nevada
> 
> More information regarding this new and exciting tour will be posted up as we get it, so stay tuned and keep checking up to get the 411 on the Lowrider Experience Tour 2010.  I know there are a lot of questions to be answered, but please be patient, all the information will be released soon.
> 
> Toro
> Ediitor-Impalas Magazine and American Bombs
> *



hey jess is that right ???


----------



## locs&100SPOKES

:thumbsup:


----------



## Dressed2Impress

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Nov 24 2009, 10:41 PM~15773988
> *how's it going bro???? can't wait to head up there again.....see you soon.
> *


not doing to bad homie, just really busy with work and the new older crib... no doubt on you comin up...... am sure you'll be able to choose a couple of our rydes to publish in both mags...


----------



## BigMandoAZ

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Nov 23 2009, 08:47 PM~15760713
> *ODB Productions presents the Lowrider Experience 2010 Tour with exclusive coverage presented to you by Impalas Magazine and Lowrider Magazine
> 
> The tour is to start in March 2010.  All dates will be announced soon.
> 
> Phoenix, Arizona :biggrin:
> Tampa, Florida
> San Diego, California
> Albuquerque, New Mexico
> Vallejo, California
> Kansas City, Missouri
> San Bernardino, California
> Chicago, Illinois
> Denver, Colorado
> Indianapolis, Illinois
> Dallas, Texas
> Portland, Oregon
> Pueblo, Colorado
> Las Vegas, Nevada
> 
> More information regarding this new and exciting tour will be posted up as we get it, so stay tuned and keep checking up to get the 411 on the Lowrider Experience Tour 2010.  I know there are a lot of questions to be answered, but please be patient, all the information will be released soon.
> 
> Toro
> Ediitor-Impalas Magazine and American Bombs
> *


----------



## Ragtop Ted




----------



## Toro

> _Originally posted by FULLYCLOWNIN_@Nov 24 2009, 11:55 PM~15774159
> *hey jess is that right ???
> *


----------



## B_A_RIDER

ahhhh shit do i see portland on the agenda :biggrin: whats up fucker ive asked like 20 times now do you take paypal for scripts???


----------



## SINFUL1

FROM ALL OF US WITH SINFUL PLEASURES CAR CLUB








HAVE A HAPPY THANKSGIVING


----------



## 73loukat

Where can I get the next issue from in Tracy??Just pm me,thanks homie.


----------



## Toro




----------



## Toro

Lowrider Experience 2010 Tour Schedule

Set schedule:
March 28, 2010 Tampa, Florida
April 4, 2010 San Diego, California 
May 2, 2010 Albuquerque, New Mexico
May 30, 2010 Kansas City, Missouri
July 25, 2010 Indianapolis, Indiana
August 8, 2010 Dallas, Texas
September 19, 2010	Pueblo, Colorado

Due to noticed schedule conflicts, the following locations for the Lowrider Experience Tour 2010 are being looked at again in order to try to accommodate some of the other promoters (no matter how big or small) that have set dates. This will be the last posting for awhile until EVERYTHING is smoothed out…… we are here to make this better for EVERYONE and want to make this a success, so please be patient with us. I know the other parties involved have been inundated with telephone calls, emails, and texts as well as we have, and out of respect to everyone involved, changes are being made in attempts to make this an event for all to enjoy. I know that together, we can make this happen and make 2010 a part of lowriding history.

Schedule to be determined:

Vallejo, California
Chicago, Illinois	
Portland, Oregon


Toro
Editor-Impalas Magazine and American Bombs


----------



## Ese Caqui

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Dec 1 2009, 08:19 PM~15839081
> *Lowrider Experience 2010 Tour Schedule
> 
> Set schedule:
> March 28, 2010  Tampa, Florida
> April 4, 2010  San Diego, California
> May 2, 2010  Albuquerque, New Mexico
> May 30, 2010  Kansas City, Missouri
> July 25, 2010  Indianapolis, Indiana
> August 8, 2010  Dallas, Texas
> September 19, 2010	Pueblo, Colorado
> 
> Due to noticed schedule conflicts, the following locations for the Lowrider Experience Tour 2010 are being looked at again in order to try to accommodate some of the other promoters (no matter how big or small) that have set dates.  This will be the last posting for awhile until EVERYTHING is smoothed out…… we are here to make this better for EVERYONE and want to make this a success, so please be patient with us.  I know the other parties involved have been inundated with telephone calls, emails, and texts as well as we have, and out of respect to everyone involved, changes are being made in attempts to make this an event for all to enjoy.  I know that together, we can make this happen and make 2010 a part of lowriding history.
> 
> Schedule to be determined:
> 
> Vallejo, California
> Chicago, Illinois
> Portland, Oregon
> Toro
> Editor-Impalas Magazine and American Bombs
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Bad Mamma Jamma

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Dec 1 2009, 09:19 PM~15839081
> *Lowrider Experience 2010 Tour Schedule
> 
> Set schedule:
> March 28, 2010  Tampa, Florida
> April 4, 2010  San Diego, California
> May 2, 2010  Albuquerque, New Mexico
> May 30, 2010  Kansas City, Missouri
> July 25, 2010  Indianapolis, Indiana
> August 8, 2010  Dallas, Texas
> September 19, 2010	Pueblo, Colorado
> 
> Due to noticed schedule conflicts, the following locations for the Lowrider Experience Tour 2010 are being looked at again in order to try to accommodate some of the other promoters (no matter how big or small) that have set dates.  This will be the last posting for awhile until EVERYTHING is smoothed out…… we are here to make this better for EVERYONE and want to make this a success, so please be patient with us.  I know the other parties involved have been inundated with telephone calls, emails, and texts as well as we have, and out of respect to everyone involved, changes are being made in attempts to make this an event for all to enjoy.  I know that together, we can make this happen and make 2010 a part of lowriding history.
> 
> Schedule to be determined:
> 
> Vallejo, California
> Chicago, Illinois
> Portland, Oregon
> Toro
> Editor-Impalas Magazine and American Bombs
> *


----------



## Beer Run Bobby

Sheeeeeooww!


----------



## ml2009

I CANT FIND IMPALA MAGAZINE ANYWHERE IN THE SANTA ROSA AREA PLEASE HELP! THANKS


----------



## THE_BEAST_MASTER

> _Originally posted by ml2009_@Dec 2 2009, 04:37 PM~15848123
> *I CANT FIND IMPALA MAGAZINE ANYWHERE IN THE SANTA ROSA AREA PLEASE HELP! THANKS
> *


Bro, u have to get a subscription through the web site and it comes in the mail only. I got mine pretty quickly after I paid. They use paypal. Good Luck...


----------



## wsrider

were can i get some past issues?


----------



## MARINATE

WHENS THE NEXT ISSUE GOING TO BE OUT?


----------



## andrewlister

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Dec 2 2009, 08:26 PM~15852833
> *WHENS THE NEXT ISSUE GOING TO BE OUT?
> *



x64 :biggrin: 

hey Toro, email sent a couple days ago


----------



## Toro

> _Originally posted by andrewlister_@Dec 2 2009, 09:52 PM~15853228
> *x64 :biggrin:
> 
> hey Toro, email sent a couple days ago
> *


Hey Andrew, still waiting on my own sneak peak....


----------



## 72 kutty

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Dec 2 2009, 09:20 PM~15853665
> *Hey Andrew, still waiting on my own sneak peak....
> *



I heard you were lookin for me a while back. Give me a call...PM me if you need my number


----------



## Toro

> _Originally posted by 72 kutty_@Dec 2 2009, 10:21 PM~15853687
> *I heard you were lookin for me a while back. Give me a call...PM me if you need my number
> *


heyyyyyyy Kutty...I'll send it right over....


----------



## andrewlister

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Dec 2 2009, 09:20 PM~15853665
> *Hey Andrew, still waiting on my own sneak peak....
> *


Oh damn, sorry I thought you said it was at the printers


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN

> _Originally posted by ml2009_@Dec 2 2009, 03:37 PM~15848123
> *I CANT FIND IMPALA MAGAZINE ANYWHERE IN THE SANTA ROSA AREA PLEASE HELP! THANKS
> *



don't feel bad i can't find it in my mail box either :uh:


----------



## SINFUL1

> _Originally posted by FULLYCLOWNIN_@Dec 3 2009, 02:35 PM~15860829
> *don't feel bad i can't find it in my mail box either  :uh:
> *


----------



## dirty_duece




----------



## johnnie65

CANT WAIT FOR DA NEXT ISSUE!


----------



## Ragtop Ted




----------



## red63rag

next issue?????????????


----------



## 925rider

> _Originally posted by red63rag_@Dec 6 2009, 03:13 PM~15889760
> *next issue?????????????
> *


 :rant: :rant: :rant: :rant: yep, its been a while


----------



## silver-metal 82




----------



## A&Rplating

where can i find this mag in chicago


----------



## BigMandoAZ

next issue sneak peek? :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## Ragtop Ted




----------



## spider97

> _Originally posted by A&Rplating_@Dec 8 2009, 01:43 PM~15913754
> *where can i find this mag in chicago
> *



ive picked mine up at barnes n noble but in the suburbs


----------



## wssnaps

:thumbsup:


----------



## johnnie65

:worship:


----------



## regalman806




----------



## andrewlister

hno: hno:


----------



## Beer Run Bobby

Hello! I hope you make it to the Evergreen Inn & Pub in San Jose!

AND IT'S TORO'S (Impalas Magazine co-owner) BIRTHDAY!

Seats are very limited! 

18 & OVER










FOR COMPLETE INFO & to buy tickets online 
go to www.myspace.com/impalasmagazine 

OR JUST GO TO THE EVERGREEN INN! They have tickets for sale there!


----------



## johnnie65

:thumbsup:


----------



## tpimuncie

TTT


----------



## Big Rich




----------



## Beer Run Bobby

SHHHHEEEEOW!


----------



## SINFUL1

is the new issue out yet?? :dunno:


----------



## BLVD

> _Originally posted by SINFUL1_@Dec 14 2009, 05:22 PM~15979836
> *is the new issue out yet?? :dunno:
> *



*Not Yet But Will Be Soon...*


----------



## Bad Mamma Jamma

*T*T*T*


----------



## DIPN714




----------



## red63rag

> _Originally posted by BLVD_@Dec 14 2009, 08:00 PM~15982087
> *Not Yet But Will Be Soon...
> *


soon as in a couple weeks, days??????


----------



## mattd

:wave:


----------



## H8R PROOF

> _Originally posted by A&Rplating_@Dec 8 2009, 01:43 PM~15913754
> *where can i find this mag in chicago
> *


SEEN THIS MAG AT BARNES & NOBLE


----------



## Bad Mamma Jamma




----------



## andrewlister

damn boys its christmas tomorrow, where the mag at? :0 :0 :0


----------



## Toro

> _Originally posted by andrewlister_@Dec 24 2009, 12:01 AM~16074699
> *damn boys its christmas tomorrow, where the mag at?  :0  :0  :0
> *


taking a little bit longer bro....it'll be worth it...the pics of your 64 came out sick as hell....can't wait for everyone to see it....


----------



## Toro

> _Originally posted by Beer Run Bobby_@Dec 10 2009, 12:45 PM~15937240
> *Hello! I hope you make it to the Evergreen Inn & Pub in San Jose!
> 
> AND IT'S TORO'S (Impalas Magazine co-owner) BIRTHDAY!
> 
> Seats are very limited!
> 
> 18 & OVER
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OR JUST GO TO THE EVERGREEN INN! They have tickets for sale there!
> *


----------



## Toro

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Dec 13 2009, 02:56 PM~15968543
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


see you there Rich....


----------



## Toro

here is the latest info....can't wait for the start of the tour...props to Lowrider Magazine and ODB Productions for putting together something for all of us to enjoy........as more info is confirmed, it will be posted up....thank you to everyone for their patience.....


2010 LOWRIDER MAGAZINE SHOWS

March 7, 2010 - Phoenix, AZ - Arizona State Fair 
June 6, 2010 - San Bernardino, CA - National Orange Show
July 11, 2010 - Denver, CO - Denver Coliseum
October 10, 2010 - Las Vegas, NV - Cashman Center


**Sanctioned Shows - LOWRIDER EXPERIENCE - odbentertainment.com (719) 406-7838

March 21, 2010 - San Diego, California (QUALCOMM STADIUM)
April 11, 2010 - Tampa, Florida (FLORIDA STATE FAIRGROUNDS)
May 2, 2010 - Albuquerque, New Mexico (NEW MEXICO STATE FAIRGROUNDS)
May 30, 2010 - Chicago, Illinois (HAWTHORNE PARK)
TBA - Seattle, WA (TBA)
TBA - Kansas City MO (KEMPER ARENA)
TBA - Dallas, Texas (TEXAS STATE FAIRGROUNDS)
TBA - Vallejo, California (SOLANO COUNTY FAIRGROUNDS)
TBA - Indianapolis, IN (INDIANA STATE FAIRGROUNDS)
TBA - Pueblo, Colorado (COLORADO STATE FAIR)


----------



## Ragtop Ted




----------



## red63rag

A ROUGH TIME TABLE WOULD BE GOOD. ITS WINTER WE NEED SOMETHING TO READ!!!!!


----------



## mister camaro

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Oct 2 2007, 07:50 PM~8919965
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When one thinks of the classic Impalas lifestyle, one has many visions, but the vision that most people see are that of a beautifully restored vehicle.  Others may see the back bumper of a ‘64 smashing the pavement as the front bumper reaches for the sky at the flick of a hydraulic switch, to others, that vision may be of a ‘65 with a “beefed up” engine, trembling with every press of the gas pedal, or could it be a sleek convertible ’59 with it’s beautiful wings and long body lines as it cruises the streets with it’s top down, letting the warm summer air blow past you, or others may even see a ’63 on 20’s, slammed to the ground, laying on the grass.  But most do tend to agree, the Impala is a mainstay and will be around for many years to come.
> 
> We at Impalas Magazine want to bring such vehicles to our readers, to those that love the deer emblem, that love the little flags on the front fenders, and to those that live, breath, and die for the Chevrolet Impala.  We are taking years of experience to try to bring you an art form that we feel will not die soon, one that has lasted, well, since the late ‘50s and has gained so much momentum and strength that it will carry on until, who knows, when cars fly?  I am sure that anyone from the ‘50s, ‘60s, and ‘70s sees what has happened to the originals that were built back then love the changes that have evolved from that first 1958 vehicle that rolled right out of the assembly line and into many of our hearts and will be celebrating its 50th Anniversary in 2008.
> 
> We at Impalas Magazine will bring you full features of Impalas, but not just one style, but of many styles, be it low rider, street rod, rat rod, hoppers, original, full custom, street customs.  We will also be including car show features and will make sure that everything else that isn’t an Impala makes it to the pages of our magazine for the other custom car enthusiasts.  We want to include a car club feature every issue no matter how big or small the club is.  An interview will also be included in each issue of people and businesses that have stood the sands of time and those that have started new and fresh ready to make their mark on the scene.  We will bring you advertisers geared toward our love for this car, advertisers that share one common goal and that is to keep the spirit alive, be it through paint, fabrication, accessories, clothing, hydraulics, and even music.
> 
> We will always have an ear that listens, an open door, and be available by ear and telephone to listen to everyone’s suggestions and opinions about the magazine.  We will do our best to make it appealing to everyone from young and old, male and female.
> 
> The magazine will be printed quarterly for the first year and the debut issue should be available by late December of this year or early January of 2008.  Another announcement will follow as to where the magazine will be available, when the website will be up and running, and how to subscribe.
> 
> We at Impalas Magazine invite you to come and take a little cruise with us, to turn the pages and dive right in, look at the photographs, read the articles, relive past memories, and to even create new memories with our periodical.  If you see us out at the shows, hops, picnics, toy drives, cruises, or just hanging out come by and introduce yourself to us.  This magazine has helped us build a bond with everyone that we have encountered and talked to so far.  We would like to thank all of those that have helped and to those that have allowed us to bring you, the readers, their beautiful creations on wheels.  Truthfully, this is a long time dream coming true and we WILL try our hardest to make this a magazine for everyone.
> 
> Impalas Magazine Editor
> Jesse “Toro” Jimenez
> *


Looks good I need to check this mag out...


----------



## red63rag

> _Originally posted by red63rag_@Dec 26 2009, 12:20 AM~16092077
> *A ROUGH TIME TABLE WOULD BE GOOD.  ITS WINTER WE NEED SOMETHING TO READ!!!!!
> *


if you could LET ME KNOW if my ride is in next issue. THANKS.


----------



## BigCeez

:thumbsup: Looking forward to seeing you guys out here in Colorado!!


----------



## RO 4 LIFE

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Dec 24 2009, 09:49 AM~16077403
> *here is the latest info....can't wait for the start of the tour...props to Lowrider Magazine and ODB Productions for putting together something for all of us to enjoy........as more info is confirmed, it will be posted up....thank you to everyone for their patience.....
> 2010 LOWRIDER MAGAZINE SHOWS
> 
> March 7, 2010 - Phoenix, AZ - Arizona State Fair
> June 6, 2010 - San Bernardino, CA - National Orange Show
> July 11, 2010 - Denver, CO - Denver Coliseum
> October 10, 2010 - Las Vegas, NV - Cashman Center
> **Sanctioned Shows - LOWRIDER EXPERIENCE - odbentertainment.com (719) 406-7838
> 
> March 21, 2010 - San Diego, California (QUALCOMM STADIUM)
> April 11, 2010 - Tampa, Florida (FLORIDA STATE FAIRGROUNDS)
> May 2, 2010 - Albuquerque, New Mexico (NEW MEXICO STATE FAIRGROUNDS)
> May 30, 2010 - Chicago, Illinois (HAWTHORNE PARK)
> TBA - Seattle, WA (TBA)
> TBA - Kansas City MO (KEMPER ARENA)
> TBA - Dallas, Texas (TEXAS STATE FAIRGROUNDS)
> TBA - Vallejo, California (SOLANO COUNTY FAIRGROUNDS)
> TBA - Indianapolis, IN (INDIANA STATE FAIRGROUNDS)
> TBA - Pueblo, Colorado (COLORADO STATE FAIR)
> *



:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## six4customs

Merry Christmas crew, and a sik ass new yr, talk soon

Dazz
Six Four Customs
Australia

YOUR AUSSIE DISTRIBUTER


----------



## exotic rider

HAPPY NEW YEAR EVERYONE!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BIG DIRTY

TORO BEEN CALLING YOU FOR LIKE 2 MONTHS DOG, HIT ME UP


----------



## Ragtop Ted




----------



## wsrider

were can i find this mag in san diego area?


----------



## THE-TRUTH

I could of sworn I heard there was going to be a december issue but all I see is the two covers...and now it's january. :dunno:


----------



## SINFUL1




----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN

> _Originally posted by THE-TRUTH_@Jan 5 2010, 07:01 AM~16188777
> *I could of sworn I heard there was going to be a december issue but all I see is the two covers...and now it's january. :dunno:
> *



i got one this whole year ?????


----------



## M in Avondale

:wave:


----------



## CrazyPirate

this is one crazy magggjavascript:emoticon(':biggrin:')


----------



## andrewlister

Hey Toro
You got too many projects :biggrin: 
Dont forget about this one!!


----------



## BIG DIRTY

> _Originally posted by BIG DIRTY_@Jan 3 2010, 05:34 AM~16168078
> *TORO BEEN CALLING YOU FOR LIKE 2 MONTHS DOG, HIT ME UP
> *


 :angry:


----------



## red63rag

> _Originally posted by andrewlister_@Jan 6 2010, 07:58 PM~16207970
> *Hey Toro
> You got too many projects :biggrin:
> Dont forget about this one!!
> *


LOL. DRUM ROLL PLEASE!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## regalman85




----------



## Ragtop Ted




----------



## Toro




----------



## Donny Biggs

Hey Toro OC needs these mags everywhere..


----------



## chosen one

what up toro how you been hope all is well .i got a 63 rag that should ready for you to shoot in june :thumbsup: :wave:


----------



## Toro

> _Originally posted by chosen one_@Jan 15 2010, 05:57 PM~16303544
> *what up toro how you been hope all is well .i got a 63 rag that should ready for you to shoot in june :thumbsup:  :wave:
> *


can't wait to check it out bro......


----------



## Toro

I want to apologize for the delay and would like to thank everyone for their patience in waiting for the next issue of Impalas Magazine....we have been working hard in setting the Lowrider Experience Tour and making it a big success....the issue is almost complete and should be out within the approximatey next 2 weeks......Once again, thank you for your patience and support...see you all out on the Blvd.....

Toro
Editor
Impalas Magazine


----------



## CHUCKS66

TTT for IMPALAS MAG. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## chosen one

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Jan 15 2010, 10:56 PM~16307209
> *can't wait to check it out bro......
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Dressed2Impress

moses lake gona be in this next issue? the homie from the club that went have been asking me if i know when its coming out?


----------



## Ragtop Ted




----------



## Toro




----------



## Toro

> _Originally posted by M in Avondale_@Jan 6 2010, 03:18 PM~16204087
> *:wave:
> *


what's up bro???? how's it going? you ready for the Arizona show?


----------



## Toro

> _Originally posted by Dressed2Impress_@Jan 16 2010, 09:20 PM~16312715
> *moses lake gona be in this next issue? the homie from the club that went have been asking me if i know when its coming out?
> *


it'll be in the March issue....just in time for when the shows start.....


----------



## NIMSTER64

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Jan 16 2010, 12:58 AM~16307222
> *I want to apologize for the delay and would like to thank everyone for their patience in waiting for the next issue of Impalas Magazine....we have been working hard in setting the Lowrider Experience Tour and making it a big success....the issue is almost complete and should be out within the approximatey next 2 weeks......Once again, thank you for your patience and support...see you all out on the Blvd.....
> 
> Toro
> Editor
> Impalas Magazine
> *


in the mean time you can send me the previous issues so I can catch up :happysad:


----------



## Toro

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Jan 14 2010, 12:03 AM~16285785
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


who is ready for San Diego?


----------



## andrewlister

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Jan 20 2010, 06:55 PM~16356229
> *who is ready for San Diego?
> *


who is ready to see the next Impalas magazine?
Me, thats who :biggrin: 
Yo Toro, whats the word homie?
Date?


----------



## Toro

> _Originally posted by andrewlister_@Jan 20 2010, 07:58 PM~16356263
> *who is ready to see the next Impalas magazine?
> Me, thats who :biggrin:
> Yo Toro, whats the word homie?
> Date?
> *


hopefully by next week bro, or the following week...the layout looks bad ass....you have an awesome 64 and am honored that it's our first international shoot.....


----------



## Toro

> _Originally posted by CHUCKS66_@Jan 16 2010, 11:04 AM~16308808
> *TTT for IMPALAS MAG. :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## BLVD

> _Originally posted by andrewlister_@Jan 20 2010, 07:58 PM~16356263
> *who is ready to see the next Impalas magazine?
> Me, thats who :biggrin:
> Yo Toro, whats the word homie?
> Date?
> *



*The four looks good bro...*


----------



## hot wheels

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Jan 21 2010, 09:34 AM~16362095
> *:biggrin:
> *


SEE U IN SD TORO!! CANT WAIT TO SEE THE NEW ISSUE HOMIE!!!!!


----------



## GABINO




----------



## Toro

> _Originally posted by hot wheels_@Jan 21 2010, 12:41 PM~16363790
> *SEE U IN SD TORO!! CANT WAIT TO SEE THE NEW ISSUE HOMIE!!!!!
> 
> *


what's up bro....hell yeah...see you there....


----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## DOIN_WHAT_I_DO

:wave: MISS YOU GUYS!!!! CAN'T WAIT TO HIT THE SHOWS AGAIN THIS SEASON. IMPALAS #1 BABY :cheesy:


----------



## Beer Run Bobby

Bam! Lowrider experience tour app!










myspace.com/impalasmagazine


----------



## andrewlister

> _Originally posted by BLVD_@Jan 21 2010, 08:47 AM~16362171
> *The four looks good bro...
> *


cheers bro, cant wait to see how it looks. :x:


----------



## Beer Run Bobby

myspace.com/impalasmagazine


----------



## Mr Six One

Q-vo are you ever in the west Los Angeles area?
if you are check us out cinco de mayo. classiclowriderscarclub.com


----------



## bub916

TTT

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...post&p=16224684


----------



## Dressed2Impress

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Jan 20 2010, 06:54 PM~16356216
> *it'll be in the March issue....just in time for when the shows start.....
> *


thanks Jess, I'll let them know....


what the deal w coming up here w the tour? still in work?


----------



## SEANZILLA




----------



## SINFUL1

Hey Toro! can we gat a preview of the new issue??


----------



## NIMSTER64

hey homie is there any way I can just get a refund?  this matter will never get resolved. thanks please pm me.


----------



## Toro




----------



## SINFUL1

> _Originally posted by SINFUL1_@Jan 26 2010, 03:15 PM~16418646
> *Hey Toro! can we gat a preview of the new issue??
> *


any info on Valleo yet??


----------



## Beer Run Bobby




----------



## Beer Run Bobby




----------



## BigMandoAZ

> _Originally posted by SINFUL1_@Jan 26 2010, 03:15 PM~16418646
> *Hey Toro! can we gat a preview of the new issue??
> *


PREVIEW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jerry62

Where's my Impalas mag?


----------



## Mr Six One

Come out to the westside of los angeles on may 8th the classic lowriders are having a car show by LAX. classiclowriderscarclub.com


----------



## Beer Run Bobby

I can't wait! Next issue is out next week! Shhhheeeooooow!

:biggrin:


----------



## LA CURA




----------



## Ragtop Ted




----------



## HardtoPlease65




----------



## NIMSTER64

> _Originally posted by LA CURA_@Jan 28 2010, 03:58 PM~16442388
> *
> *


Q-vo? you been getting your issues? I wish I can get mine. hopefully Jess will hit me up and let me know que pasa :happysad:


----------



## red63rag

x63 :wow:


----------



## johnnie65

WHERES THE MAG? WE ARE ALL WAITING! :run:


----------



## Coast One

> _Originally posted by SINFUL1_@Jan 26 2010, 07:39 PM~16422929
> *any info on Valleo yet??
> *


thought it was aug 22nd


----------



## firme63ragtop

simon , yo quero mio tambien homie ! :biggrin:


----------



## SIMPLE GREEN 52

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Jan 26 2010, 06:28 PM~16421745
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


WHAT UP TORO HOWS THE BOMB MAG COMNING


----------



## WWW.360LOW.TV

Where's Marko???


----------



## SINFUL1

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Feb 1 2010, 05:11 PM~16480039
> *thought it was aug 22nd
> *


AS FAR AS I KNOW IT WAS NOT CONFIRMED


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN

TORO ANY WAY YOU CAN POST SOME OF THEM PICS YOU TOOK 
IN 08 IN OUR CLUB TOPIC WOULD LIKE TO SEE THEM ....

STILL WAITING ON MY MAG . ALSO


----------



## mattd

> _Originally posted by FULLYCLOWNIN_@Feb 4 2010, 12:09 PM~16511288
> *TORO ANY WAY YOU CAN POST SOME OF THEM PICS YOU TOOK
> IN 08 IN OUR CLUB TOPIC WOULD LIKE TO SEE THEM ....
> 
> STILL WAITING ON MY MAG . ALSO
> *


 :wave:


----------



## ROBERTO G

where are my magazinez :angry:
i only received vol2 issue1


----------



## 2_69impalas

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Feb 5 2010, 11:40 AM~16522061
> *where are my magazinez :angry:
> i only received vol2 issue1
> *


x2


----------



## cashmoneyspeed

> _Originally posted by Beer Run Bobby_@Jan 27 2010, 10:28 PM~16435354
> *I can't wait! Next issue is out next week! Shhhheeeooooow!
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


Hell yeah, can't wait :biggrin:


----------



## Toro

> _Originally posted by johnnie65_@Feb 1 2010, 11:23 AM~16476683
> *WHERES THE MAG? WE ARE ALL WAITING! :run:
> *


cool seeing you again today Johnnie....how you like the mag?


----------



## Toro

for all those missing issues, please PM me with the info you used to subscribe either by mail, in person, or paypal.....it's difficult to determine who is who when people use their real names and nicknames.....

Nim.....I gotcha buddy...check your mail soon, the new issue will be in it also.....


----------



## Toro

The new issue is completed and should be in stores next week....also, for subscribers, their issues will be going out next week as well.........

I'd like to thank everyone for their support and being patient with the latest issue........we were sidetracked a little bit in helping ODB Entertainment with setting the Lowider Experience Tour 2010, and I'm sure from what I've seen going into the tour, most everyone will be happy......


----------



## Toro

I received several PM's regarding registration forms for the tour.....if you log onto www.obdentertainment.com you will be able to download the reg form for the shows....more info will be released soon.....Hope to see a lot of you at the shows...and make sure to smile....you know our cameras will be all over....


----------



## Toro

Mr. Andrew Lister....here's a little teaser for you buddy....thanks for giving us the opportunity to showcase Ghetto Blaster in Impalas Magazine....


----------



## L0W C

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Feb 7 2010, 01:51 PM~16534090
> *Mr. Andrew Lister....here's a little teaser for you buddy....thanks for giving us the opportunity to showcase Ghetto Blaster in Impalas Magazine....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## johnnie65

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Feb 6 2010, 05:45 PM~16534045
> *cool seeing you again today Johnnie....how you like the mag?
> *


THANKS FOR THE MAG! TO EVRYONE ITS A VERY GOOD MAG (ISSUE). NOT JUST SAYING THAT CAUSE ,MY CAR GOT FEATURED, BUT "DEE AMERICAN DREAM," "GHETTO BLASTER FROM NEW ZEALAND" AND HAWAINN PUNCH IS THIS ISSUE WITH OTHERS. YOU WONT BE DISAPPOINTED! :biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE

:wow:


----------



## BigMandoAZ

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Feb 6 2010, 05:48 PM~16534073
> *The new issue is completed and should be in stores next week....also, for subscribers, their issues will be going out next week as well.........
> 
> I'd like to thank everyone for their support and being patient with the latest issue........we were sidetracked a little bit in helping ODB Entertainment with setting the Lowider Experience Tour 2010, and I'm sure from what I've seen going into the tour, most everyone will be happy......
> *


DID YOU SEND MINE???? I NEED TO SEE IT hno: hno: hno: hno:


----------



## johnnie65

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Feb 7 2010, 03:02 PM~16541003
> *DID YOU SEND MINE???? I NEED TO SEE IT hno:  hno:  hno:  hno:
> *



YES THE YELLOW 63 FROM MAJESTICS IS IN THERE! SWEET 63! 4 PAGE SPREAD! :0


----------



## red63rag

> _Originally posted by johnnie65_@Feb 7 2010, 06:29 PM~16542148
> *YES THE YELLOW 63 FROM MAJESTICS IS IN THERE! SWEET 63! 4 PAGE SPREAD! :0
> *


Any other 63's??? :around:


----------



## M in Avondale

> _Originally posted by johnnie65_@Feb 7 2010, 06:29 PM~16542148
> *YES THE YELLOW 63 FROM MAJESTICS IS IN THERE! SWEET 63! 4 PAGE SPREAD! :0
> *


Cant Wait To See It!!!!  :biggrin:


----------



## andrewlister

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Feb 6 2010, 05:51 PM~16534090
> *Mr. Andrew Lister....here's a little teaser for you buddy....thanks for giving us the opportunity to showcase Ghetto Blaster in Impalas Magazine....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :boink: :boink: :boink: :boink: :boink: 
yeah boy, cant wait to see it, PM sent
I needs me a few copies for my homies down here that helped out 
let me kniow how i can arrange that
cheers Toro, hope it meets the standard :cheesy:


----------



## andrewlister

Toro
you need to change your signature bro
it says that issue 4 is nearly out :biggrin:


----------



## johnnie65

> _Originally posted by andrewlister_@Feb 8 2010, 01:13 AM~16546664
> *:boink:  :boink:  :boink:  :boink:  :boink:
> yeah boy, cant wait to see it, PM sent
> I needs me a few copies for my homies down here that helped out
> let me kniow how i can arrange that
> cheers Toro, hope it meets the standard :cheesy:
> *



HEY HOMIE, I THINK IT DOES! NICE SS! DIDNT THINK I WOULD SEE A LOWLOW IN THOSE STANDARDS OVER SEAS BESIDES JAPAN. HANDS DOWN, CLEAN 64! :yes:


----------



## wsrider

anyone know were you can get this mag in san diego?


----------



## andrewlister

> _Originally posted by johnnie65_@Feb 8 2010, 10:46 AM~16548760
> *HEY HOMIE, I THINK IT DOES! NICE SS! DIDNT THINK I WOULD SEE A LOWLOW IN THOSE STANDARDS OVER SEAS BESIDES JAPAN. HANDS DOWN, CLEAN 64! :yes:
> *


wow thanks bro, that means a lot.
like most on here, im addicted :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ragtop Ted

Got the mag in the mail today.  Great issue.  Congrats to andrewlister. Nice spread.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP

Damn I want this one
this is issue #6 right?


----------



## baduso

> _Originally posted by Ragtop Ted_@Feb 10 2010, 02:02 PM~16564069
> *Got the mag in the mail today.   Great issue.    Congrats to andrewlister.  Nice spread.
> *


i didnt get the mag in the mail but congrats to my homie mister lister
1st nz lowlow in a worthy mag good shiit :thumbsup:


----------



## baduso

> _Originally posted by andrewlister_@Feb 10 2010, 11:15 AM~16562376
> *wow thanks bro, that means a lot.
> like most on here, im addicted :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## TALKISCHEAP

Congrats Andrew on one of many features I'm sure


----------



## bigjoe62

> _Originally posted by johnnie65_@Feb 6 2010, 08:43 PM~16535937
> *THANKS FOR THE MAG! TO EVRYONE ITS A VERY GOOD MAG (ISSUE).  NOT JUST SAYING THAT CAUSE ,MY CAR GOT FEATURED, BUT "DEE AMERICAN DREAM," "GHETTO BLASTER FROM NEW ZEALAND" AND HAWAINN PUNCH IS THIS ISSUE WITH OTHERS. YOU WONT BE DISAPPOINTED! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Congrats Johnnie


----------



## ui cutty

:biggrin:


----------



## johnnie65

> _Originally posted by bigjoe62_@Feb 9 2010, 07:16 PM~16564970
> *Congrats Johnnie
> *


thanks joey! :biggrin:


----------



## GAME TIME

Anyone Have Pics Of The Yellow 63 :biggrin:


----------



## andrewlister

> _Originally posted by Ragtop Ted+Feb 9 2010, 06:02 PM~16564069-->
> 
> 
> 
> Got the mag in the mail today.   Great issue.    Congrats to andrewlister.  Nice spread.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 9 2010, 06:14 PM~16564243
> *i didnt get the mag in the mail but congrats to my homie mister lister
> 1st nz lowlow in a worthy mag good shiit :thumbsup:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-RAG3ROY_@Feb 9 2010, 06:36 PM~16564488
> *Congrats Andrew on one of many features I'm sure
> *


cheers, gonna be a long wait to see that shit in the mail way down here :biggrin: :biggrin: 
get my email Toro?
:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## johnnie65

> _Originally posted by GAME TIME_@Feb 11 2010, 02:13 PM~16584400
> *Anyone Have Pics Of The Yellow 63 :biggrin:
> *



HERES THE 4 PAGE SPREAD! CONGRATS!


----------



## BigMandoAZ

> _Originally posted by johnnie65_@Feb 11 2010, 02:35 PM~16584586
> *HERES THE 4 PAGE SPREAD! CONGRATS!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


:wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: 

photos by BIGMANDO!!!!!!!!!!
FUCK YEAH :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## M in Avondale

> _Originally posted by johnnie65_@Feb 11 2010, 02:35 PM~16584586
> *HERES THE 4 PAGE SPREAD! CONGRATS!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Thanks For Posting Up Homie!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Toro

it's coming up soon...less than a month away.....who's ready to caravan from Northern Cali?


----------



## RUBYRED84

Hey TORO. Give me a CALL or PM me. I've been waiting to hear back from you.


----------



## FloridaLowrider

Looking forwad for the mags! How do you get the pay per view? Do I contact you Toro?


----------



## 925rider

got the mag this week looks good :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## eli65ss

I order the mag. about 3 months ago at the pomona swapmeet and havent got anything how long does it take cant wait to get it thanks


----------



## Ragtop Ted




----------



## BIG WHIT 64

:biggrin:


----------



## exotic rider

I HAVE THE NEW IMPALA'S MAGAZINE I HAVE BOTH COVERS IN SACTOWN! 
HIT ME UP SO WE CAN HOOK UP.. uffin: :thumbsup:


----------



## viejitos miami

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Feb 13 2010, 10:10 AM~16601151
> *it's coming up soon...less than a month away.....who's ready to caravan from Northern Cali?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


what happen to the bomb magazine


----------



## TALKISCHEAP

> _Originally posted by johnnie65_@Feb 11 2010, 02:35 PM~16584586
> *HERES THE 4 PAGE SPREAD! CONGRATS!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


My favorite HT Trey :thumbsup:


----------



## Toro

> _Originally posted by viejitos miami_@Feb 14 2010, 09:38 PM~16613221
> *what happen to the bomb magazine
> *


still in the works bro.....the tour has been taking a lot of time and putting this issue together......should be middle of summer if all goes well.....


----------



## Toro

> _Originally posted by SINGLEPUMPCHUMP_@Feb 13 2010, 10:43 AM~16601356
> *Hey TORO. Give me a CALL or PM me. I've been waiting to hear back from you.
> *


PM me your number Tommy....my phones been tripping and lost about 400 numbers....


----------



## Toro

it's coming up ...should we start the countdown?


----------



## Aint no Body!

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Feb 15 2010, 01:25 PM~16619040
> *it's coming up ...should we start the countdown?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 81CUTTDOGG




----------



## GATO NEGRO




----------



## jerry62

I haven't received my mag yet!


----------



## Toro

time to start making plans for the first 2 shows of the Lowrider Experience


----------



## Aint no Body!

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Feb 16 2010, 08:23 PM~16634253
> *time to start making plans for the first 2 shows of the Lowrider Experience
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## M in Avondale

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Feb 14 2010, 09:28 PM~16613756
> *My favorite HT Trey :thumbsup:
> *


Thanks!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## raiders66

> _Originally posted by exotic rider_@Feb 14 2010, 07:27 PM~16611617
> *I HAVE THE NEW IMPALA'S MAGAZINE I HAVE BOTH COVERS IN SACTOWN!
> HIT ME UP SO WE CAN HOOK UP.. uffin:  :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


where in sac. i'll have a friend pick one up


----------



## Toro




----------



## classic53

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Feb 15 2010, 12:25 PM~16619040
> *it's coming up ...should we start the countdown?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


what day is roll in n is there gonna be trailer parking ?


----------



## GATO NEGRO




----------



## Hannibal Lector

Just bought my first issue at hawaii borders. Like the shop and tat ads.


----------



## sean_2009




----------



## RUBYRED84

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Feb 20 2010, 10:28 AM~16669952
> *
> *


I pm'd my number to you. Give me a call


----------



## Aint no Body!

> _Originally posted by sean_2009_@Feb 22 2010, 12:28 AM~16685710
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


   :biggrin:


----------



## Toro

:biggrin:


----------



## Hannibal Lector

i have the cover with hawaiian punch.


----------



## ROBERTO G

i havent received mine
roberto gonzalez
houston,tx


----------



## freky78




----------



## exotic rider

I HAVE THE NEW IMPALA'S MAGAZINE I HAVE BOTH COVERS IN SACTOWN! 
HIT ME UP SO WE CAN HOOK UP.. uffin: :thumbsup:


----------



## andrewlister

hey mr toro
did you get my email re: mailing my issues?


----------



## Barba




----------



## Toro

> _Originally posted by freky78_@Feb 28 2010, 12:30 AM~16747116
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


niiiiiiiiiiiiice


----------



## Ragtop Ted




----------



## MISTER ED

GOT THE MAGAZINE AND I MUST SAY VERY GOOD ISSUE.... KEEP UP THE GREAT WORK.


----------



## 93Royalty

THERE WILL B SOME OF THE BEST IN THE SOUTH WEST!!! PM ME HOMIE


----------



## 5DEUCE

:banghead: we dont get this mag in canada :angry:


----------



## deecaddy

> _Originally posted by Barba_@Feb 28 2010, 08:58 PM~16753749
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :wow: :wow: :wow: FUCKIN BEAUTIFUL!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## RUBYRED84

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Feb 28 2010, 09:14 PM~16754884
> *niiiiiiiiiiiiice
> *


Hey Jess are you ever going to pay me back the $1000 you owe me for loosing the pictures from my wedding????  :werd:


----------



## MAJESTIX




----------



## Ragtop Ted




----------



## sabbrinak55

Excellent...good luck to you and your magazine.    

___________________
Lanzarote


----------



## ROBERTO G

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Feb 27 2010, 11:39 PM~16746667
> *i havent received mine
> roberto gonzalez
> houston,tx
> *


----------



## SINFUL1

NEW MAG LOOKS GREAT! FROM THE COVER.

STILL HAVENT GOT MINE IN THE MAIL YET


----------



## Ragtop Ted




----------



## streetsupraz

> _Originally posted by SINGLEPUMPCHUMP_@Mar 2 2010, 05:50 PM~16775921
> *Hey Jess are you ever going to pay me back the $1000 you owe me for loosing the pictures from my wedding????   :werd:
> *


 :0 :drama:


----------



## andrewlister

hey toro
email and PM sent bro :thumbsup:


----------



## Toro

> _Originally posted by andrewlister_@Mar 8 2010, 03:10 AM~16825779
> *hey toro
> email and PM sent bro  :thumbsup:
> *


  .....you got the email of the layout, right?


----------



## andrewlister

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Mar 9 2010, 07:04 PM~16843384
> * .....you got the email of the layout, right?
> *


yeah bro got em thankyou :thumbsup: 
now i just need copies of the mag so i can read it, see if you made me look bad :biggrin: :biggrin: 
let me know 
chur!


----------



## CHINGON66

IMPALAS TTT


----------



## ROBERTO G

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Feb 27 2010, 11:39 PM~16746667
> *i havent received mine
> roberto gonzalez
> houston,tx
> *


----------



## A&Rplating

> _Originally posted by exotic rider_@Feb 28 2010, 08:49 AM~16748680
> *I HAVE THE NEW IMPALA'S MAGAZINE I HAVE BOTH COVERS IN SACTOWN!
> HIT ME UP SO WE CAN HOOK UP.. uffin:  :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


thanks for the magazines look good


----------



## ROBERTO G

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G+Feb 27 2010, 11:39 PM~16746667-->
> 
> 
> 
> i havent received mine
> roberto gonzalez
> houston,tx
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by ROBERTO [email protected] 5 2010, 12:47 AM~16802470
> *
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-ROBERTO G_@Mar 12 2010, 05:44 PM~16873415
> *
> *


i got mine :cheesy: took a while but i got it.. thanks


----------



## exotic rider

> _Originally posted by A&Rplating_@Mar 13 2010, 10:14 AM~16880113
> *thanks for the magazines look good
> *


NO PROBLEM HOMIE. LET ME KNOW ON THOSE OLD ONES THAT YOU NEED..


----------



## Patti Dukez




----------



## Twotonz

.......


----------



## LowRider_69

i signed up for the subscription at a show in woodland while back n i havent got a copy in the mail yet ... who do i get in contact with?


----------



## BILLY_THE_KID




----------



## SINFUL1

NO MAG YET, STILL WAITING.................................................


----------



## andrewlister

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Mar 14 2010, 07:57 PM~16890267
> *.......
> *


 :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## MR.IMP

I'm sure this has been asked before but where can I find IMPALAS magazine in San Diego?

Gracias,
-Mr.IMP


----------



## Toro

> _Originally posted by MR.IMP_@Mar 18 2010, 10:48 AM~16926662
> *I'm sure this has been asked before but where can I find IMPALAS magazine in San Diego?
> 
> Gracias,
> -Mr.IMP
> *


this weekend we will be at the Lowrider Exerience show at Qualcomm....I will look for a list of stores that carry the mag...


----------



## dequanp1979

/1003/triple%20cover.jpg[/IMG] so where can i get this mag in detroit... show and go, lowrider hydraulics ???let me know..the hunt is on


----------



## six4customs

watup fellas


----------



## Toro

> _Originally posted by six4customs_@Mar 26 2010, 08:28 AM~17006328
> *watup fellas
> *


how's it going bro....working on the next issue......I feel almost fully recovered from my surgery and getting back in the swing of things....next issue looking good......


----------



## SINFUL1

> _Originally posted by SINFUL1+Nov 14 2009, 10:26 PM~15668159-->
> 
> 
> 
> covers look good, so how long before we can expect the new issue in the mail??
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 3 2009, 05:33 PM~15862716
> *
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 14 2009, 04:22 PM~15979836
> *is the new issue out yet?? :dunno:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 26 2010, 03:15 PM~16418646
> *Hey Toro! can we gat a preview of the new issue??
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 5 2010, 06:57 AM~16803733
> *NEW MAG LOOKS GREAT! FROM THE COVER.
> 
> STILL HAVENT GOT MINE IN THE MAIL YET
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-SINFUL1_@Mar 17 2010, 03:47 PM~16919247
> *NO MAG YET, STILL WAITING.................................................
> *


ONE OF MY MEMBERS GOT HIS ISSUE BACK IN THE BEGINNING OF FEBUARY.........SO AM I GONNA GET THE ISSUE OR DO I HAVE TO WAIT FOR THE NEXT ONE????????? :dunno:


----------



## six4customs

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Mar 26 2010, 07:59 AM~17006543
> *how's it going bro....working on the next issue......I feel almost fully recovered from my surgery and getting back in the swing of things....next issue looking good......
> *


surgery :nicoderm: wat for


----------



## Bobby G.

> _Originally posted by exotic rider_@Mar 14 2010, 09:36 AM~16885701
> *NO PROBLEM HOMIE. LET ME KNOW ON THOSE OLD ONES THAT YOU NEED..
> 
> *



How can I get the new magazine about Bombs and other rides ?? Isn't that one connected with your Magazine ?? I really would like a subscription. PM me any info.

Thanks


----------



## Ragtop Ted




----------



## exotic rider

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Dec 19 2007, 12:17 AM~9482472
> *here you go people....the subscription info.....I want to thank those that have been askikg for this information..... if you have any questions, feel free to pm me or email me at [email protected]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## ROBERTO G

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Mar 14 2010, 08:57 PM~16890267
> *I wasnt going to say anything but since everyone is getting their issues....when will i receive the two boxes i was promised? :angry:  :angry:  :angry:  :angry:
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## andrewlister

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Mar 28 2010, 12:12 PM~17024090
> *:0  :0
> *


how did you do that? that quote was deleted days ago :0


----------



## Twotonz

> _Originally posted by andrewlister_@Mar 28 2010, 04:12 PM~17025577
> *how did you do that?   that quote was deleted days ago :0
> *


he just quoted me and retyped it, cause its only one box and not two, like he has on there and I didnt have the :angry: faces on there......but fuck it, since im not getting any replys back from text or email might as well leave it up


----------



## ROBERTO G

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Mar 28 2010, 07:05 PM~17026525
> *he just quoted me and retyped it, cause its only one box and not two, like he has on there and I didnt have the  :angry: faces on there......but fuck it, since im not getting any replys back from text or email might as well leave it up
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Twotonz

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Mar 28 2010, 06:10 PM~17026561
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: ok that one is a legit quote


----------



## NIMSTER64

> _Originally posted by SINFUL1_@Mar 26 2010, 05:52 PM~17010363
> *ONE OF MY MEMBERS GOT HIS ISSUE BACK IN THE BEGINNING OF FEBUARY.........SO AM I GONNA GET THE ISSUE OR DO I HAVE TO WAIT FOR THE NEXT ONE????????? :dunno:
> *


----------



## NIMSTER64

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Mar 26 2010, 09:59 AM~17006543
> *how's it going bro....working on the next issue......I feel almost fully recovered from my surgery and getting back in the swing of things....next issue looking good......
> *


can I get one :happysad: come on bro do I have to beg for it?


----------



## andrewlister

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Mar 28 2010, 06:05 PM~17026525
> *he just quoted me and retyped it, cause its only one box and not two, like he has on there and I didnt have the  :angry: faces on there......but fuck it, since im not getting any replys back from text or email might as well leave it up
> *


damn, i thought there was a way of salvaging old replys, that would make for interesting reading in some topics

Toro seems like hes got too much on his plate, need to contact mark instead i think, maybe you should take over bro, get the mag up to speed :biggrin:


----------



## BILLY_THE_KID




----------



## six4customs

:sprint:


----------



## mrboscodelagente

where can i get the mag...?


----------



## low'n slow

when is the issue with the softin show coming out!!!! been waiting for months for it in the mail.....nada was up with that


----------



## low'n slow

> _Originally posted by exotic rider_@Feb 28 2010, 08:49 AM~16748680
> *I HAVE THE NEW IMPALA'S MAGAZINE I HAVE BOTH COVERS IN SACTOWN!
> HIT ME UP SO WE CAN HOOK UP.. uffin:  :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


man i been waiting for that issue for months now......havent got sh**t in the mail...were can i buy it direct im in bakersfield.....they lagging on the mailing part.....


----------



## El Volo

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Mar 26 2010, 06:59 AM~17006543
> *I feel almost fully recovered from my surgery and getting back in the swing of things....next issue looking good......
> *


What's up Jesse? Just saw you on a national TV commercial for a big-name product. :thumbsup:


----------



## nobueno

> _Originally posted by El Volo_@Apr 12 2010, 12:54 PM~17169620
> *What's up Jesse?  Just saw you on a national TV commercial for a big-name product.  :thumbsup:
> *


I texted him last night. I saw the commercial on TLC on Thursday. :biggrin:


----------



## CHE1

> _Originally posted by El Volo_@Apr 12 2010, 12:54 PM~17169620
> *What's up Jesse?  Just saw you on a national TV commercial for a big-name product.  :thumbsup:
> *



:0


----------



## SINFUL1

still no issue in my mailbox???????


----------



## Toro

> _Originally posted by El Volo_@Apr 12 2010, 01:54 PM~17169620
> *What's up Jesse?  Just saw you on a national TV commercial for a big-name product.  :thumbsup:
> *


what's up Volo.....thanks bro.....I've lost 160 pounds so far and still got about 120 to go.....


----------



## Toro

> _Originally posted by SINFUL1_@Apr 14 2010, 03:12 PM~17192126
> *still no issue in my mailbox???????
> *


we've been backed up....I'm very sorry about the delay....they will be in the the mail soon.....


----------



## MISTER ED

the MAN in TAMPA...

one cool as cat...


----------



## andrewlister

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Apr 16 2010, 11:59 PM~17218762
> *we've been backed up....I'm very sorry about the delay....they will be in the the mail soon.....
> *


hey toro, how you doin?
seeing the mail is up and running again, is there anything in the mail for me? :biggrin:


----------



## Ragtop Ted




----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Apr 17 2010, 12:58 AM~17218758
> *what's up Volo.....thanks bro.....I've lost 160 pounds so far and still got about 120 to go.....
> *



damn flaco shit i ain't even gonna beable to stand by you no more
you gonna make me look bad :0 

good job though for real fool you know i gotta loose some inch's my self :biggrin: 

holla at me some time


----------



## exotic rider

HAPPY HOLIDAYS! :420: :420: :420: :420:


----------



## NIMSTER64

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Apr 17 2010, 01:59 AM~17218762
> *we've been backed up....I'm very sorry about the delay....they will be in the the mail soon.....
> *


for one year and almost a half :tears: when am I getting mine?


----------



## low'n slow

was up bro it was good to meet you at the fairfax show....anyways just getting at you about the latest issue woundering was up man still havent got it in the mail...


:dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## Bad Mamma Jamma

:wave:


----------



## viejitos miami

no bomb magazine jet


----------



## bigshod




----------



## Patti Dukez

:wave: 

_*YOU KNOW WHAT TIME IT IS :biggrin: 

STREET DREAMZ COOKOUT TIME JUST AROUND THE CORNER---->

STREET DREAMZ COOKOUT MAY 8TH 2010 TOPIC

COME ENJOY A GREAT DAY WITH THE FIRST OF TWO THIS YEAR AND I HAVE TO SAY THESE TWO ARE JUST GREAT ALL AROUND...COME OUT, CRUISE, AND ENJOY YOURSELF WITH FAMILY AND FRIENDS...

TIME TO SHINE :biggrin: *_









AND THE NEXT ONE IS :biggrin:


----------



## andrewlister

> _Originally posted by andrewlister_@Apr 18 2010, 02:49 AM~17226003
> *hey toro, how you doin?
> seeing the mail is up and running again, is there anything in the mail for me?  :biggrin:
> *


 :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## GABINO




----------



## Cali4Life916

TTT


----------



## 816rider

4 DOOR FORD's are way better... :biggrin:


----------



## Ragtop Ted




----------



## BigLazy903

when does the issue from the ft worth easter picnic come out??? from this past east day.. some1 please PM the info


----------



## juangotti

> _Originally posted by BigLazy903_@Apr 28 2010, 11:53 PM~17337168
> *when does the issue from the ft worth easter picnic come out???  from this past east day.. some1 please PM the info
> *


they were shooting dog.


----------



## BigLazy903

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Apr 28 2010, 11:29 PM~17337961
> *they were shooting dog.
> *


???


----------



## baduso

> _Originally posted by andrewlister_@Apr 27 2010, 09:47 PM~17315235
> *:dunno:  :dunno:
> *


"it was all a dream, i used to read impalas magazine"


----------



## Ragtop Ted




----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68

> _Originally posted by baduso_@May 6 2010, 01:57 AM~17406888
> *"it was all a dream, i used to read impalas magazine"
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## mrboscodelagente

> _Originally posted by low'n slow_@Apr 20 2010, 06:16 PM~17252630
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> was up bro it was good to meet you at the fairfax show....anyways just getting at you about the latest issue woundering was up man still havent got it in the mail...
> :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:
> *



where can you subscribe?


----------



## andrewlister

> _Originally posted by baduso_@May 6 2010, 01:57 AM~17406888
> *"it was all a dream, i used to read impalas magazine"
> *


 :yessad: :yessad:


----------



## 925rider




----------



## mattd

:biggrin: :wave:


----------



## GABINO




----------



## cashmoneyspeed

What's the word on a new issue? :biggrin:


----------



## 925rider

:wow:  :wow:


----------



## SIMPLE GREEN 52

SUPP TORO!!! C U SOON HOMIE !! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 925rider

:wow:  :wow:


----------



## lrocky2003

I DONT HAVE ANY INFO, IM POSTING FOR A FRIEND.


----------



## BILLY_THE_KID




----------



## littlerascle59

Don't remember if I've already posted it but this was taken at last year's Super Show.


----------



## Guest

uffin:


----------



## Ragtop Ted




----------



## SJDEUCE

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...opic=530482&hl=



http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...opic=541421&hl=


----------



## Bad Mamma Jamma




----------



## INTRUDERS_PHXAZ




----------



## Bobby G.

I'm still trying to find out how to get the new magazine about Bombs....
The same people that do the Impala's Mag. do that one. That's what I heard.

Anybody know ?????

Thanks


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s

ttt


----------



## uso og 64

HERE IS A FEW RANDOM PIC'S OF SHOPS LAGGARD


----------



## 65ragrider




----------



## 84cutty

ttt


----------



## 925rider

when is the next one comming out


----------



## Mr.G

Nice Magazine Keep it up!  :thumbsup:


----------



## A&Rplating

> _Originally posted by 925rider_@Jul 13 2010, 07:28 PM~18039193
> *when is the next one comming out
> *


----------



## SJDEUCE




----------



## A&Rplating

when will your new issue come out


----------



## SIMPLE GREEN 52

HOPE ALL IS WELL BIG DOGG !!


----------



## 925rider

> _Originally posted by A&Rplating_@Aug 9 2010, 11:42 AM~18265039
> *when will your new issue come out
> *



:dunno: :dunno:


----------



## cashmoneyspeed

> _Originally posted by 925rider_@Jul 13 2010, 08:28 PM~18039193
> *when is the next one comming out
> *


x100

Waiting on the Bombs mag too :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ROBERTO G

> _Originally posted by baduso_@May 6 2010, 03:57 AM~17406888
> *"it was all a dream, i used to read impalas magazine"
> *


x2 atleast lowrider magazine sends them out


----------



## lADY-LOW

I GOT MAG CALL THEM


----------



## lADY-LOW

I'AM SORRY I MENT TO SAY I GOT MY MAGAZINE IN THE MAIL BOX TODAY


----------



## OKJessie




----------



## sean_2009




----------



## VALLEJO707

WHATS UP TORO,IM LOOKING FOR THE PREMIERE ISSUE OF YOUR MAGAZINE THE ONE WITH CHERRY 64 ON THE COVER. YOU GOT ANYMORE LAYING AROUND?


----------



## VALLEJO707

I NEED TO COMPLETE MY COLLECTION.


----------



## lrocky2003

:biggrin:


----------



## NIMSTER64

I PAYED FOR A TWO YEAR SUB. AND RECIEVED ONE COPY :angry: TRIED AND WORK THINGSOUT WITH TORO BUT NOTHING EVER HAPPENED. I AM STILL EITHER WAITING FOR ALL THE COPIES OR MY MONEY BACK. I DIDN'T WANT TO DO THIS BUT ITS JUST WRONG WHEN SOME ONE IS TRING TO HELP OUT A NEW BUISNESS AND THEY SCREW THERE CUSTOMERS OVER. PLEASE GET BACK TO ME SO WE CAN FIX THIS SHIT.


----------



## BIG DIRTY

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Oct 6 2010, 12:34 PM~18750837
> *I PAYED FOR A TWO YEAR SUB. AND RECIEVED ONE COPY :angry:  TRIED AND WORK THINGSOUT WITH TORO BUT NOTHING EVER HAPPENED. I AM STILL EITHER WAITING FOR ALL THE COPIES OR MY MONEY BACK. I DIDN'T WANT TO DO THIS BUT ITS JUST WRONG WHEN SOME ONE IS TRING TO HELP OUT A NEW BUISNESS AND THEY SCREW THERE CUSTOMERS OVER. PLEASE GET BACK TO ME SO WE CAN FIX THIS SHIT.
> *


WHAT UP NIM, WHATCHA BEEN UP TOO BROTHA


----------



## 925rider

:wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## H8R PROOF

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Oct 6 2010, 10:34 AM~18750837
> *I PAYED FOR A TWO YEAR SUB. AND RECIEVED ONE COPY :angry:  TRIED AND WORK THINGSOUT WITH TORO BUT NOTHING EVER HAPPENED. I AM STILL EITHER WAITING FOR ALL THE COPIES OR MY MONEY BACK. I DIDN'T WANT TO DO THIS BUT ITS JUST WRONG WHEN SOME ONE IS TRING TO HELP OUT A NEW BUISNESS AND THEY SCREW THERE CUSTOMERS OVER. PLEASE GET BACK TO ME SO WE CAN FIX THIS SHIT.
> *


many of us has had this happen n the past..from now on i only wait 4 it 2 hit news stand....especially new mags


----------



## lADY-LOW

Nimster64 If you payed for a two year subscription Please call them at (1-800-344-8218 So mark we can fix it!!!!!!!


----------



## SUPREME69

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Oct 6 2010, 10:34 AM~18750837
> *I PAYED FOR A TWO YEAR SUB. AND RECIEVED ONE COPY :angry:  TRIED AND WORK THINGSOUT WITH TORO BUT NOTHING EVER HAPPENED. I AM STILL EITHER WAITING FOR ALL THE COPIES OR MY MONEY BACK. I DIDN'T WANT TO DO THIS BUT ITS JUST WRONG WHEN SOME ONE IS TRING TO HELP OUT A NEW BUISNESS AND THEY SCREW THERE CUSTOMERS OVER. PLEASE GET BACK TO ME SO WE CAN FIX THIS SHIT.
> *



sounds like another case of traditional lowrider magazine....no funding. toro is a cool guy hope he makes it happen.


----------



## andrewlister

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Oct 6 2010, 10:34 AM~18750837
> *I PAYED FOR A TWO YEAR SUB. AND RECIEVED ONE COPY :angry:  TRIED AND WORK THINGSOUT WITH TORO BUT NOTHING EVER HAPPENED. I AM STILL EITHER WAITING FOR ALL THE COPIES OR MY MONEY BACK. I DIDN'T WANT TO DO THIS BUT ITS JUST WRONG WHEN SOME ONE IS TRING TO HELP OUT A NEW BUISNESS AND THEY SCREW THERE CUSTOMERS OVER. PLEASE GET BACK TO ME SO WE CAN FIX THIS SHIT.
> *



snap bro, toro and mark are too busy making cash on their lowrider experience shows to care. 
ive been emailing, PMing and talking to both of them all year to no avail bro. 

I had my 64 featured in the last issue and have been trying to buy an issue all year, they keep promising to send me a couple but never get round to it. constantly promising but never delivering. Ive offerred to pay for them and the postage!
I dont live in the states so cant get em from the newsagents

Seems like once peeps have given them pics or money then they aint interested in keeping up their part of the deal. 

Such a shame, coz i loved the magazine :angry:


----------



## andrewlister

> _Originally posted by andrewlister_@Oct 8 2010, 12:20 AM~18765104
> *snap bro, toro and mark are too busy making cash on their lowrider experience shows to care.
> ive been emailing, PMing and talking to both of them all year to no avail bro.
> 
> I had my 64 featured in the last issue and have been trying to buy an issue all year, they keep promising to send me a couple but never get round to it.  constantly promising but never delivering.  Ive offerred to pay for them and the postage!
> I dont live in the states so cant get em from the newsagents
> 
> Seems like once peeps have given them pics or money then they aint interested in keeping up their part of the deal.
> 
> Such a shame, coz i loved the magazine  :angry:
> *



mark must've heard about my comment and contacted me the next day saying he will send the last 2 copies they have to me which is nice.........ive heard this a few times now so will be interesting to see if its true this time


----------



## NYC68droptop

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Oct 6 2010, 10:34 AM~18750837
> *I PAYED FOR A TWO YEAR SUB. AND RECIEVED ONE COPY :angry:  TRIED AND WORK THINGSOUT WITH TORO BUT NOTHING EVER HAPPENED. I AM STILL EITHER WAITING FOR ALL THE COPIES OR MY MONEY BACK. I DIDN'T WANT TO DO THIS BUT ITS JUST WRONG WHEN SOME ONE IS TRING TO HELP OUT A NEW BUISNESS AND THEY SCREW THERE CUSTOMERS OVER. PLEASE GET BACK TO ME SO WE CAN FIX THIS SHIT.
> *



i havent gotten my copies either im sure at least 2 issues by now


----------



## STKN209

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=565219


----------



## BigCeez

> _Originally posted by andrewlister_@Oct 10 2010, 06:43 PM~18778550
> *mark must've heard about my comment and contacted me the next day saying he will send the last 2 copies they have to me which is nice.........ive heard this a few times now so will be interesting to see if its true this time
> *



Keep us posted.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP

I have all 4 for sale...Best Offer :cheesy:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP

Or all of Traditional Mags :cheesy:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP

Or the Laid Mags :cheesy:


----------



## BigCeez

Toro was supposed to come out to shoot a couple cars out here in Colorado....no follow through :dunno:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP

> _Originally posted by VALLEJO707_@Oct 5 2010, 11:07 PM~18747488
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I NEED TO COMPLETE MY COLLECTION.
> *


damn are there that many out? :wow:


----------



## cashmoneyspeed

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Oct 16 2010, 03:57 PM~18827980
> *damn are there that many out? :wow:
> *


2 different covers for each issue, 6 issues.


So is this magazine done just like all the others?? Seems there's no response on here, no new issue out, and people generally screwed that have pre-paid.


----------



## andrewlister

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Oct 16 2010, 12:33 PM~18827509
> *Or all of Traditional Mags :cheesy:
> *


damn put me down for that, let me know the info bro
traditional and blvd are my favourites


----------



## SUPREME69

> _Originally posted by cashmoneyspeed_@Oct 16 2010, 02:04 PM~18828009
> *2 different covers for each issue, 6 issues.
> So is this magazine done just like all the others??  Seems there's no response on here, no new issue out, and people generally screwed that have pre-paid.
> *



i seen toro at the super show.


----------



## laidlow62

Does this magazine still exist? Is back issues available?


----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by laidlow62_@Oct 17 2010, 09:21 AM~18832650
> *Does this magazine still exist?  Is back issues available?
> *


still here :biggrin:


----------



## 925rider

> _Originally posted by laidlow62_@Oct 17 2010, 09:21 AM~18832650
> *Does this magazine still exist?  Is back issues available?
> *


 :dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## lADY-LOW

Just pick up there new Impalas 2011 Calendar at the Lowrider Super Show!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## CUTTY LOKO 83

I havent had any luck finding this mag anywhere in centro Fla.


----------



## laidlow62

Where can I get it? I haven't seen it at the local bookstore.


----------



## MISTER ED

> _Originally posted by lADY-LOW_@Oct 19 2010, 03:59 PM~18852107
> *Just pick up there new Impalas 2011 Calendar at the Lowrider Super Show!!!!!!!!!!!
> *



YOU THE RULES PICS OR IT DIDNT HAPPENED.... :biggrin:


----------



## Toro

Hi everyone.....due to health reasons I had to take a small step back, but now everything is better and we are getting back to where we should be....the magazine is NOT dead....we are here and kicking....I apologize for any inconveniences that happened during the last few months......the next issue should be out in a few weeks and we just released our 2011 Impalas Magazine Calendar.....we will be at the TRAFFIC show on Nov 7th in Ontrario, stop by the booth and say hello to myself, Mark, and Andy......feels good to be back and can't wait to get the next issue out.....


----------



## Toro

here is a sneak peak of the 2011 Impalas Magazine Calendar....


----------



## 925rider

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Oct 21 2010, 07:02 PM~18874717
> *Hi everyone.....due to health reasons I had to take a small step back, but now everything is better and we are getting back to where we should be....the magazine is NOT dead....we are here and kicking....I apologize for any inconveniences that happened during the last few months......the next issue should be out in a few weeks and we just released our 2011 Impalas Magazine Calendar.....we will be at the TRAFFIC show on Nov 7th in Ontrario, stop by the booth and say hello to myself, Mark, and Andy......feels good to be back and can't wait to get the next issue out.....
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: how can we get that calender


----------



## exotic rider

here is a sneak peak of the 2011 Impalas Magazine Calendar....










I GOT 4 LEFT.... HIT ME UP!


----------



## El Alfonso

> _Originally posted by exotic rider_@Oct 22 2010, 06:41 AM~18878539
> *here is a sneak peak of the 2011 Impalas Magazine Calendar....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I GOT 4 LEFT.... HIT ME UP!
> *


nice ride, girl not looking very nice for a cover, just saying :dunno:


----------



## Bejeweled_65

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Oct 21 2010, 07:02 PM~18874717
> *Hi everyone.....due to health reasons I had to take a small step back, but now everything is better and we are getting back to where we should be....the magazine is NOT dead....we are here and kicking....I apologize for any inconveniences that happened during the last few months......the next issue should be out in a few weeks and we just released our 2011 Impalas Magazine Calendar.....we will be at the TRAFFIC show on Nov 7th in Ontrario, stop by the booth and say hello to myself, Mark, and Andy......feels good to be back and can't wait to get the next issue out.....
> *


----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by Bejeweled_65_@Oct 22 2010, 09:26 AM~18879676
> *
> *


 :wave:


----------



## Sin Sixty

> _Originally posted by El Alfonso_@Oct 22 2010, 09:18 AM~18879614
> *nice ride, girl not looking very nice for a cover, just saying  :dunno:
> *



Yeah... the car is so bad ass I didn't even notice she wasn't hot till you mentioned it :biggrin:


----------



## Chiques-OG

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Oct 21 2010, 08:02 PM~18874717
> *Hi everyone.....due to health reasons I had to take a small step back, but now everything is better and we are getting back to where we should be....the magazine is NOT dead....we are here and kicking....I apologize for any inconveniences that happened during the last few months......the next issue should be out in a few weeks and we just released our 2011 Impalas Magazine Calendar.....we will be at the TRAFFIC show on Nov 7th in Ontrario, stop by the booth and say hello to myself, Mark, and Andy......feels good to be back and can't wait to get the next issue out.....
> *


Hey Jessie (TORO) Glad to hear you have overcame any health issues you had and hope you stay healthy. Its also good to hear that Impalas magazine is still alive, Everything about the magazine is Top notch and im looking forward to seeing you and picking up a copy of Impalas Magazine. :thumbsup:


----------



## Ragtop Ted




----------



## TOPFAN

> _Originally posted by El Alfonso+Oct 22 2010, 09:18 AM~18879614-->
> 
> 
> 
> nice ride, girl not looking very nice for a cover, just saying  :dunno:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Sin Sixty_@Oct 22 2010, 10:25 PM~18885822
> *Yeah...  the car is so bad ass I didn't even notice she wasn't hot till you mentioned it  :biggrin:
> *


So.... you guys would kick her ass out bed for eating crackers?



Me too.... :uh: 
















There is more room on the floor!


----------



## Alex U Faka




----------



## A&Rplating

> _Originally posted by exotic rider_@Oct 22 2010, 08:41 AM~18878539
> *here is a sneak peak of the 2011 Impalas Magazine Calendar....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I GOT 4 LEFT.... HIT ME UP!
> *


i need 1


----------



## lADY-LOW

Call Impalas Magazine at 1-800-344-8218 for 2011 Calendar


----------



## Toro

> _Originally posted by El Alfonso_@Oct 22 2010, 10:18 AM~18879614
> *nice ride, girl not looking very nice for a cover, just saying  :dunno:
> *


That's something we will work on Mr Alfonso....


----------



## plank

My homie picked up a calender for me at the super show and like the 58 starting at Jan and the 69 ending in Dec. Reminds me of those old posters showing all the different years of Impala's


----------



## jr. maniacos




----------



## 925rider

> _Originally posted by lADY-LOW_@Oct 25 2010, 02:48 PM~18904286
> *Call Impalas Magazine at 1-800-344-8218 for 2011 Calendar
> *


----------



## crayzy 8




----------



## El Alfonso

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Oct 25 2010, 11:16 PM~18909574
> *That's something we will work on Mr Alfonso....
> *


Nah Jess Im not talking smack just damn thats a cover, it has to be the hottest hyna and well she is cool but a cover? See you at the Traffic Show!!!!


----------



## impala_63

> _Originally posted by exotic rider_@Oct 22 2010, 08:41 AM~18878539
> *here is a sneak peak of the 2011 Impalas Magazine Calendar....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I GOT 4 LEFT.... HIT ME UP!
> *


----------



## Toro

> _Originally posted by El Alfonso_@Oct 27 2010, 01:19 PM~18922787
> *Nah Jess Im not talking smack just damn thats a cover, it has to be the hottest hyna and well she is cool but a cover? See you at the Traffic Show!!!!
> *


didn't take it as a bad thing bro....come on Fonso...you know me...somos origingales hehehhe.......we'll be in the area saturday doing some shoots...see you at the show, let me know if you wanna set up next to each other like last year......


----------



## Toro

giving you guys a sneak peak of one of the new covers for the next issue dropping in a few weeks....we are making minor changes to the mag that make it "pop" a little more....hope everyone likes it when its released......

We are doing one cover with a girl and the other without, just to try something differant......Ill post up the other cover soon......this issue has some bad ass 64's, 58's, 59's, 62s, 63s, 65's, and a feature on the newest member of Imperials car club Batista and his Impala, yes Dave is a rider......











Also coming soon is a new line of Impalas Clothing.....ready in time for the spring and the start of next years show circuit, events, kick backs, and everything else.......


----------



## Sin Sixty

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Nov 4 2010, 06:35 PM~18987978
> *giving you guys a sneak peak of one of the new covers for the next issue dropping in a few weeks....we are making minor changes to the mag that make it "pop" a little more....hope everyone likes it when its released......
> 
> We are doing one cover with a girl and the other without, just to try something differant......Ill post up the other cover soon......this issue has some bad ass 64's, 58's, 59's, 62s, 63s, 65's, and a feature on the newest member of Imperials car club Batista and his Impala, yes Dave is a rider......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also coming soon is a new line of Impalas Clothing.....ready in time for the spring and the start of next years show circuit, events, kick backs, and everything else.......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## 925rider

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Nov 4 2010, 06:35 PM~18987978
> *giving you guys a sneak peak of one of the new covers for the next issue dropping in a few weeks....we are making minor changes to the mag that make it "pop" a little more....hope everyone likes it when its released......
> 
> We are doing one cover with a girl and the other without, just to try something differant......Ill post up the other cover soon......this issue has some bad ass 64's, 58's, 59's, 62s, 63s, 65's, and a feature on the newest member of Imperials car club Batista and his Impala, yes Dave is a rider......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also coming soon is a new line of Impalas Clothing.....ready in time for the spring and the start of next years show circuit, events, kick backs, and everything else.......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## NYC68droptop

what going on? i havent recieved a issue in over 6 months?


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by NYC68droptop_@Nov 5 2010, 08:55 PM~18997456
> *what going on? i havent recieved a issue in over 6 months?
> *


 :0


----------



## TOM6T2CHEVY

TTT..............Impalas Magazine :worship:


----------



## 84cutty

sup mark and toro the calender :thumbsup: :thumbsup: nice bro good job keep up da good work its gonna be nice to b working with yu guys


----------



## Toro

> _Originally posted by NYC68droptop_@Nov 5 2010, 07:55 PM~18997456
> *what going on? i havent recieved a issue in over 6 months?
> *


you haven't received one due to us taking a little bit longer to print the last issue...pm me and I will give you more info......sorry about the inconvevience.


----------



## Toro

Introducing the next 2 covers.......This is a completely new Impalas Magazine....some changes have been made to bring you some outstanding pictures, interviews, and how to's........we listened to some of the ideas our readers and fellow lowriders and "tweaked" the magazine a little......let us know what you think after you see it.....should be out late November/early December.........yes I know there is a letter missing somewhere hehehe...but I wanted to let you guys see the covers right away.....


----------



## Toro

Also, for those that have issues with the subcriptions, please make sure you include your complete name or the name used for the subscription, it's difficult when people ask questions and list their nickname or screen name.....thanks....


----------



## Toro

here we go...both covers...due out in a couple weeks....


----------



## CUZICAN

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Nov 8 2010, 06:23 PM~19019460
> *here we go...both covers...due out in a couple weeks....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


DAMN I WISH THERE WAS A MAGAZINE CALLED CADILLACS  :biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## six4customs

WATUP.... NICE COVER BOYZ :wave: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## masatalker

looks dope!


----------



## LAST LAFF MAGAZINE

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Nov 8 2010, 06:23 PM~19019460
> *here we go...both covers...due out in a couple weeks....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


LOOKS REAL NICE! (just so everyone knows, we DON'T HATE on no one, we show support!) :biggrin:


----------



## MISTER ED

*Impalas magazine is back*






:run: :run: :run: :run: :run: :h5: :h5: :h5: :h5:


----------



## lADY-LOW

IMPALAS MAGAZINE LOOKING REAL NICE!


----------



## 925rider

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Nov 8 2010, 05:23 PM~19019460
> *here we go...both covers...due out in a couple weeks....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## EL SOCIO




----------



## BIGTITO64




----------



## ~NUEVO MEXICO~




----------



## Toro

the new issue is coming out very nice gente.....a few more weeks and it'll be done.....next stop for the Impalas Mag crew is Odessa, Texas this weekend for the 39th Annual Tejano Super Show....


----------



## exotic rider

HIT ME UP BRO....... uffin:


----------



## HMART1970

*ORALE TORO! GOOD TO MEET YOU AND MARK IN ODESSA :biggrin: *


----------



## MYERS60

IIIIIIIIIIIIMMMMMMMMMMMMMPPPPPPPPPPPPPAAAAAAALLLLLLLAAAAASSSS!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## laidlow62

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Nov 10 2010, 11:52 PM~19039026
> *Impalas magazine is back
> :run:  :run:  :run:  :run:  :run:  :h5:  :h5:  :h5:  :h5:
> *


Great News!


----------



## red63rag

> _Originally posted by HMART1970_@Nov 24 2010, 09:37 PM~19157632
> *ORALE TORO! GOOD TO MEET YOU AND MARK IN ODESSA :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


clean ride!!!!!!!!! :nicoderm:


----------



## HMART1970

> _Originally posted by red63rag_@Nov 28 2010, 01:49 AM~19180630
> *clean ride!!!!!!!!! :nicoderm:
> *


*GRACIAS HOMIE! :biggrin: *


----------



## Toro

> _Originally posted by HMART1970_@Nov 24 2010, 10:37 PM~19157632
> *ORALE TORO! GOOD TO MEET YOU AND MARK IN ODESSA :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


It was a pleasure bro.....you guys are funny as hell and have some clean Impalas....


----------



## HMART1970

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Nov 30 2010, 01:32 PM~19201218
> *It was a pleasure bro.....you guys are funny as hell and have some clean Impalas....
> *


Gracias carnal! Keap banging out them bad ass IMPALAS mags :biggrin:


----------



## NIMSTER64

> _Originally posted by lADY-LOW_@Oct 7 2010, 01:24 PM~18760009
> *Nimster64 If you payed for a two year subscription Please call them at (1-800-344-8218 So mark we can fix it!!!!!!!
> *


i will call you this week. just saw the reply. thanks


----------



## Dawg752

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Dawg752

ttt :thumbsup:


----------



## Rollin73




----------



## A TODA MADRE

TTT for IMPALAS magazine and the homie Toro.. where you at mayne??


----------



## MYERS60

:banghead: I've beeeeeeen waitiiiiiiiiiiiing! I need a new mag :twak: :yessad:


----------



## exotic rider

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Nov 8 2010, 02:34 PM~19018063
> *Introducing the next 2 covers.......This is a completely new Impalas Magazine....some changes have been made to bring you some outstanding pictures, interviews, and how to's........we listened to some of the ideas our readers and fellow lowriders and "tweaked" the magazine a little......let us know what you think after you see it.....should be out late November/early December.........yes I know there is a letter missing somewhere hehehe...but I wanted to let you guys see the covers right away.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


OF 2010 OR 2011?
:dunno:


----------



## stevedidi

uffin: I went on the website cuz i was thinkin of ordering the magazine anyone know whats up with the site ? pm me plz thanks :wave:


----------



## NYC68droptop

> _Originally posted by MYERS60_@Dec 11 2010, 08:04 PM~19303947
> *:banghead: I've beeeeeeen waitiiiiiiiiiiiing! I need a new mag  :twak:  :yessad:
> *


x100000


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

:0


----------



## SJDEUCE

> _Originally posted by exotic rider_@Dec 12 2010, 10:57 AM~19306771
> *OF 2010 OR 2011?
> :dunno:
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## PROPHECY C.C.CEO

What's up Toro Don't mean to Invade your topic. but here goes.


I am asking of The Low Rider World out there for your Help i am Currently seeking Donations to Help out 2 needy Families.in my Community. it was brought to my Attention from Our Local Headstart School. My Chapter is Trying to collect $200 dollars to help out these 2 Families have a NICE Christmas Dinner. I normally wouldn't do this My Club usually helps out. But being that times are hard for all of us. im turning to you all for your help if at all possible . This is not a scam i will post pics of the Dinners when Purchased and give ALL Donors their Thanks on the Support of this Cause. if you would like to search this website for all my posts and topics feel free to do so. im not about scaming anybody im about helping anybody i can. here is a link you can Donate on if you would like to help out.I Fully Understand Times are hard for all of us. Thanks for taking your time and reading this plea for help. $200.is our goal any Amt would be Highly Appreciated.MAy God Bless You & Yours this Holiday Season.
Rev.Joe
Founder & CEO of Prophecy B.C.T.Club de Tejas.
Donation Link on Facebook via Pay-Pal


----------



## Tyrone

What's the price and availability of the back issues?


----------



## A&Rplating

when do you think early january or late january or february ?


----------



## lADY-LOW

I spoke to mark and he told me Early January.Have a Happy New Year to all my friends n lowrider family!!! I hope it's a great one for u and urs!!!


----------



## exotic rider

> _Originally posted by lADY-LOW_@Dec 28 2010, 12:54 PM~19440924
> *I spoke to mark and he told me Early January.Have a Happy New Year to all my friends n lowrider family!!! I hope it's a great one for u and urs!!!
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## A&Rplating

:


> _Originally posted by lADY-LOW_@Dec 28 2010, 03:54 PM~19440924
> *I spoke to mark and he told me Early January.Have a Happy New Year to all my friends n lowrider family!!! I hope it's a great one for u and urs!!!
> *


----------



## PINOY64CHINOIMBACK




----------



## 925rider




----------



## curbserver78

:thumbsup: :drama:


----------



## streetrider

> _Originally posted by CUZICAN_@Nov 8 2010, 09:35 PM~19019598
> *DAMN I WISH THERE WAS A MAGAZINE CALLED CADILLACS    :biggrin:  :cheesy:
> *


  * You have the idea,homie.....start yourself the mag....
I am sure the Caddy guys would be happy....*


----------



## illmatic 63




----------



## CUZICAN

> _Originally posted by streetrider_@Jan 5 2011, 10:41 AM~19510083
> *  You have the idea,homie.....start yourself the mag....
> I am sure the Caddy guys would be happy....
> *



:wow:


----------



## SJDEUCE

> _Originally posted by lADY-LOW_@Dec 28 2010, 02:54 PM~19440924
> *I spoke to mark and he told me Early January.Have a Happy New Year to all my friends n lowrider family!!! I hope it's a great one for u and urs!!!
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## PINOY64CHINOIMBACK

CAN I GET A LIL PIC IN THE MAG IF U MAKE 1


----------



## Lowrider Style CC

_WE ASK THE LOWRIDER COMMUNITY TO COME AND SUPPORT THIS SHOW!!!!
IMPALA MAGAZINE WILL BE THERE!!!!!_ :cheesy:


----------



## andrewlister

Yo Toro whats up with your Impalas magazine facebook page? 

I mentioned on it that the magazine hasnt had an issue in over a year and how it works with subscriptions and whoever is looking after it bans me from the page so I cant read or write on it and sends me a rude message saying "try to write something now!" :angry: 

So much for free speech, dont the readership deserve truth instead of being censored?

If there are issues with the mag being late or whatever, its def worth telling the readership the truth rather than censoring people.........peeps would respect it more and be happier waiting if they knew the truth. 

We've all paid a years subscription and there hasn't been an issue in over a year, it would good to know the reasons why.

I love the mag and you seem like a standup guy, hope it all pulls through and continues on, god knows it must be hard putting a niche market mag.

good luck and give the facebook page manager a kick in the ass for me :biggrin:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC

> _Originally posted by andrewlister_@Jan 10 2011, 11:58 PM~19563350
> *Yo Toro whats up with your Impalas magazine facebook page?
> 
> I mentioned on it that the magazine hasnt had an issue in over a year and how it works with subscriptions and whoever is looking after it bans me from the page so I cant read or write on it and sends me a rude message saying "try to write something now!"  :angry:
> 
> So much for free speech, dont the readership deserve truth instead of being censored?
> 
> If there are issues with the mag being late or whatever, its def worth telling the readership the truth rather than censoring people.........peeps would respect it more and be happier waiting if they knew the truth.
> 
> We've all paid a years subscription and there hasn't been an issue in over a year, it would good to know the reasons why.
> 
> I love the mag and you seem like a standup guy, hope it all pulls through and continues on, god knows it must be hard putting a niche market mag.
> 
> good luck and give the facebook page manager a kick in the ass for me  :biggrin:
> *


EASY BRO.
THERE COVERING OUR SHOW AND YOU'LL GET TO SEE SOME AWSOME RIDES....


----------



## Toro

> _Originally posted by andrewlister_@Jan 11 2011, 12:58 AM~19563350
> *Yo Toro whats up with your Impalas magazine facebook page?
> 
> I mentioned on it that the magazine hasnt had an issue in over a year and how it works with subscriptions and whoever is looking after it bans me from the page so I cant read or write on it and sends me a rude message saying "try to write something now!"  :angry:
> 
> So much for free speech, dont the readership deserve truth instead of being censored?
> 
> If there are issues with the mag being late or whatever, its def worth telling the readership the truth rather than censoring people.........peeps would respect it more and be happier waiting if they knew the truth.
> 
> We've all paid a years subscription and there hasn't been an issue in over a year, it would good to know the reasons why.
> 
> I love the mag and you seem like a standup guy, hope it all pulls through and continues on, god knows it must be hard putting a niche market mag.
> 
> good luck and give the facebook page manager a kick in the ass for me  :biggrin:
> *


hey Andrew...sorry I've been away a bit....the new issue is just about done, tweaking it a bit here and there, but you will all be happy with the results.....as far as the facebook, I've never been on it, but I know who runs it and believe me I'll get at him asap......I apologize for any inconvenience.........I am on it and just got off the phone with him....once again I'm sorry......

there are only 2 of us that pretty much run the mag and I wish I had a team of 10 people to help, we have had a couple delays, and I won't make excuses, but I promise 2011 will be bigger and better.......


----------



## Lowrider Style CC

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Jan 14 2011, 10:48 AM~19595833
> *hey Andrew...sorry I've been away a bit....the new issue is just about done, tweaking it a bit here and there, but you will all be happy with the results.....as far as the facebook, I've never been on it, but I know who runs it and believe me I'll get at him asap......I apologize for any inconvenience.........I am on it and just got off the phone with him....once again I'm sorry......
> 
> there are only 2 of us that pretty much run the mag and I wish I had a team of 10 people to help, we have had a couple delays, and I won't make excuses, but I promise 2011 will be bigger and better.......
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## six4customs

hope all is well boyz, u got my support all the way   :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## A&Rplating

how much longer for the mag to come out


----------



## cashmoneyspeed

> _Originally posted by A&Rplating_@Jan 20 2011, 04:54 PM~19651597
> *how much longer for the mag to come out
> *


x2 :biggrin:


----------



## Ragtop Ted

ttt


----------



## HardtoPlease65




----------



## royalina

been waiting for this!............ :happysad:


----------



## Terco




----------



## MCBENERONE

NEXT HEEL'S & WHEEL'S SHOW WILL BE IN LATE MARCH EARLY APRIL


----------



## Beer Run Bobby




----------



## Beer Run Bobby




----------



## A&Rplating

any word how much longer before its released


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

ALL CAR CLUBS AND HOPPERS AND SOLO RYDERS ARE INVITED. LETS MAKE THIS CRUISE NIGHT BIG. :biggrin: 









[/QUOTE]

*HOP RULES. *</span>

<span style=\'color:blue\'>$20.00 TO HOP 

$75.00 DOLLARS PAY OUT FOR EACH CATERGORY

SINGLE PUMP AND DOUBLE PUMP ONLY

STREET AND RADICALS CARS WILL WILL BE HOPING TOGETHER IN SAME CATERGORY.

MINIMUN IF 3 CARS PER CATERGORY

WE WILL HAVE A RULER TO MEASURE.


----------



## newstyle_64

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Jan 14 2011, 10:48 AM~19595833
> *hey Andrew...sorry I've been away a bit....the new issue is just about done, tweaking it a bit here and there, but you will all be happy with the results.....as far as the facebook, I've never been on it, but I know who runs it and believe me I'll get at him asap......I apologize for any inconvenience.........I am on it and just got off the phone with him....once again I'm sorry......
> 
> there are only 2 of us that pretty much run the mag and I wish I had a team of 10 people to help, we have had a couple delays, and I won't make excuses, but I promise 2011 will be bigger and better.......
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## velmar666

I wish you could pre order them bad boys


----------



## GREENLIGHT

:thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :dunno: :dunno: :banghead: :banghead: :rant: :rant: WHAT F&%# IS GOING ON :angry: :angry:


----------



## DUBB-C




----------



## NYC68droptop

> _Originally posted by GREENLIGHT_@Feb 5 2011, 03:12 PM~19796029
> *:thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown:  :dunno:  :dunno:  :banghead:  :banghead:  :rant:  :rant: WHAT F&%# IS GOING ON :angry:  :angry:
> *


----------



## Toro

Ok guys and gals...the mag is done on our part and its at the printers....I know most businesses don't tell or care to tell their customers what is really going on but here it goes..... 

1. It is only 2 of is pretty much putting the entire mag together. Besides us we have a handful of talented photographers helping us out. There have been set backs that we both have experienced, such as employment, surgeries, and loosing loved ones. 

2. We are not a big corporate entity that has money to draw from anywhere. It's hard to get all the cash that is needed to go to print. 

3. My partner and I make virtually no money from the mag as of yet and are barely making enough to cover or expenses to get the material we need for each issue. As you have noticed we are not centralized with coverage from just one location or region, but all over the country. We are doing the best with the resources we have to get the mag out there and into everyones hands. 

4. We just got a new graphic artsist who did a fantastic job and I am sure most everyone will be pleased with the newer more updated look of Impalas Magazine.

5. Our previous graphic person handled everything once the mag was completed and ready to go to the printer, now WE are the ones that make sure the printer gets what he needs. 

6. We also have a new printing company. There was a slight delay due to the differant format the new printer wanted so it did set it back a little, and almost everyone had to be re-done from page 1 to the last page.

7. We ARE still here, we are trying to get this issue out to everyeone as soon as possible and DO appreaciate the continued support and patience we receive by almost everyone out there.....

It shouldn't be very much longer and as soon as the issue is printed I will post it up here. All issues will be sent out to our subscribers asap, and if you subsbribed after the 6th issue, the delay was in getting issue 7 completed, so you are not missing anything even though it has been longer than our 3 months to put another issue out.

As far as American Bombs....get ready people....we have about half of it done, and as soon as issue 7 drops, will go full force to peice together a hell of a magazine for all the bomb lovers and car enthusiasts out there...

Once again, I'm personally sorry for the delay, but do promise a new issue due out in a few weeks.......PM me with questions or suggestions and when I can I will get them replyed, I am not on here as much as I used to but always have my ear to the streets to listen to people voice their concerns and opinions. 

Toro
Editor-Impalas Magazine


----------



## andrewlister

got your messages Toro cheers
thanks for the post above bro, it must be a fkkkn mission to get something like this off the ground especially to a level that you want. 
Congrats for still being around and hope you are for many years more. :thumbsup: 
look forward to seeing the new issue


----------



## A TODA MADRE

uffin:


----------



## newstyle_64

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Feb 11 2011, 11:12 PM~19849895
> *Ok guys and gals...the mag is done on our part and its at the printers....I know most businesses don't tell or care to tell their customers what is really going on but here it goes.....
> 
> 1. It is only 2 of is pretty much putting the entire mag together.  Besides us we have a handful of talented photographers helping us out.  There have been set backs that we both have experienced, such as employment, surgeries, and loosing loved ones.
> 
> 2. We are not a big corporate entity that has money to draw from anywhere.  It's hard to get all the cash that is needed to go to print.
> 
> 3.  My partner and I make virtually no money from the mag as of yet and are barely making enough to cover or expenses to get the material we need for each issue.  As you have noticed we are not centralized with coverage from just one location or region, but all over the country.  We are doing the best with the resources we have to get the mag out there and into everyones hands.
> 
> 4. We just got a new graphic artsist who did a fantastic job and I am sure most everyone will be pleased with the newer more updated look of Impalas Magazine.
> 
> 5. Our previous graphic person handled everything once the mag was completed and ready to go to the printer, now WE are the ones that make sure the printer gets what he needs.
> 
> 6. We also have a new printing company.  There was a slight delay due to the differant format the new printer wanted so it did set it back a little, and almost everyone had to be re-done from page 1 to the last page.
> 
> 7. We ARE still here, we are trying to get this issue out to everyeone as soon as possible and DO appreaciate the continued support and patience we receive by almost everyone out there.....
> 
> It shouldn't be very much longer and as soon as the issue is printed I will post it up here.  All issues will be sent out to our subscribers asap, and if you subsbribed after the 6th issue, the delay was in getting issue 7 completed, so you are not missing anything even though it has been longer than our 3 months to put another issue out.
> 
> As far as American Bombs....get ready people....we have about half of it done, and as soon as issue 7 drops, will go full force to peice together a hell of a magazine for all the bomb lovers and car enthusiasts out there...
> 
> Once again, I'm personally sorry for the delay, but do promise a new issue due out in a few weeks.......PM me with questions or suggestions and when I can I will get them replyed, I am not on here as much as I used to but always have my ear to the streets to listen to people voice their concerns and opinions.
> 
> Toro
> Editor-Impalas Magazine
> *


THANKS (TORO) IM SURE IT WILL B WORTH THE WAIT


----------



## EL SOCIO




----------



## exotic rider

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Feb 11 2011, 10:12 PM~19849895
> *Ok guys and gals...the mag is done on our part and its at the printers....I know most businesses don't tell or care to tell their customers what is really going on but here it goes.....
> 
> 1. It is only 2 of is pretty much putting the entire mag together.  Besides us we have a handful of talented photographers helping us out.  There have been set backs that we both have experienced, such as employment, surgeries, and loosing loved ones.
> 
> 2. We are not a big corporate entity that has money to draw from anywhere.  It's hard to get all the cash that is needed to go to print.
> 
> 3.  My partner and I make virtually no money from the mag as of yet and are barely making enough to cover or expenses to get the material we need for each issue.  As you have noticed we are not centralized with coverage from just one location or region, but all over the country.  We are doing the best with the resources we have to get the mag out there and into everyones hands.
> 
> 4. We just got a new graphic artsist who did a fantastic job and I am sure most everyone will be pleased with the newer more updated look of Impalas Magazine.
> 
> 5. Our previous graphic person handled everything once the mag was completed and ready to go to the printer, now WE are the ones that make sure the printer gets what he needs.
> 
> 6. We also have a new printing company.  There was a slight delay due to the differant format the new printer wanted so it did set it back a little, and almost everyone had to be re-done from page 1 to the last page.
> 
> 7. We ARE still here, we are trying to get this issue out to everyeone as soon as possible and DO appreaciate the continued support and patience we receive by almost everyone out there.....
> 
> It shouldn't be very much longer and as soon as the issue is printed I will post it up here.  All issues will be sent out to our subscribers asap, and if you subsbribed after the 6th issue, the delay was in getting issue 7 completed, so you are not missing anything even though it has been longer than our 3 months to put another issue out.
> 
> As far as American Bombs....get ready people....we have about half of it done, and as soon as issue 7 drops, will go full force to peice together a hell of a magazine for all the bomb lovers and car enthusiasts out there...
> 
> Once again, I'm personally sorry for the delay, but do promise a new issue due out in a few weeks.......PM me with questions or suggestions and when I can I will get them replyed, I am not on here as much as I used to but always have my ear to the streets to listen to people voice their concerns and opinions.
> 
> Toro
> Editor-Impalas Magazine
> *



YOU GUYS MUST BE BUSY! BECAUSE I'VE OWED YOU GUYS THAT MONEY..
WE ALL KNOW EVERY DOLLAR HELPS 
I STILL HAVE IT PLUS MORE.. LET ME KNOW WHEN THE NEW ONES COME OUT.
I NEED BOTH COVERS & MORE CALENDARS. A.S.A.P.
LET ME KNOW IF I CAN HELP.. WE ALL KNOW THAT YOU GUYS ARE GOOD PEOPLE.


*COCHINOS IV LIFE!*


----------



## Lowrider Style CC

JESSIE IN ACTION AT THE SAY NO TO DRUGS CAR SHOW!


----------



## Toro

> _Originally posted by illmatic 63_@Jan 5 2011, 12:05 PM~19510264
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## Toro

want to thank everyone for their support.....the new issue will be out soon......Hey Doug, Carl, Andrew, Nono, and everyone else.....see you guys at the shows soon......


----------



## Ragtop Ted




----------



## lowridersin925

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC_@Feb 15 2011, 09:31 AM~19875280
> *JESSIE IN ACTION AT THE SAY NO TO DRUGS CAR SHOW!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




:wow:


----------



## NYC68droptop

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Feb 11 2011, 11:12 PM~19849895
> *Ok guys and gals...the mag is done on our part and its at the printers....I know most businesses don't tell or care to tell their customers what is really going on but here it goes.....
> 
> 1. It is only 2 of is pretty much putting the entire mag together.  Besides us we have a handful of talented photographers helping us out.  There have been set backs that we both have experienced, such as employment, surgeries, and loosing loved ones.
> 
> 2. We are not a big corporate entity that has money to draw from anywhere.  It's hard to get all the cash that is needed to go to print.
> 
> 3.  My partner and I make virtually no money from the mag as of yet and are barely making enough to cover or expenses to get the material we need for each issue.  As you have noticed we are not centralized with coverage from just one location or region, but all over the country.  We are doing the best with the resources we have to get the mag out there and into everyones hands.
> 
> 4. We just got a new graphic artsist who did a fantastic job and I am sure most everyone will be pleased with the newer more updated look of Impalas Magazine.
> 
> 5. Our previous graphic person handled everything once the mag was completed and ready to go to the printer, now WE are the ones that make sure the printer gets what he needs.
> 
> 6. We also have a new printing company.  There was a slight delay due to the differant format the new printer wanted so it did set it back a little, and almost everyone had to be re-done from page 1 to the last page.
> 
> 7. We ARE still here, we are trying to get this issue out to everyeone as soon as possible and DO appreaciate the continued support and patience we receive by almost everyone out there.....
> 
> It shouldn't be very much longer and as soon as the issue is printed I will post it up here.  All issues will be sent out to our subscribers asap, and if you subsbribed after the 6th issue, the delay was in getting issue 7 completed, so you are not missing anything even though it has been longer than our 3 months to put another issue out.
> 
> As far as American Bombs....get ready people....we have about half of it done, and as soon as issue 7 drops, will go full force to peice together a hell of a magazine for all the bomb lovers and car enthusiasts out there...
> 
> Once again, I'm personally sorry for the delay, but do promise a new issue due out in a few weeks.......PM me with questions or suggestions and when I can I will get them replyed, I am not on here as much as I used to but always have my ear to the streets to listen to people voice their concerns and opinions.
> 
> Toro
> Editor-Impalas Magazine
> *




i think you guys have a great magazine

BUT i have paid for a 2 year subscrition i recieved only 3 magazines and then nothing for the last eight month or so. i have sent you a few pms and left a message with my personal info and have not gotten a response.


----------



## NYC68droptop

> _Originally posted by NYC68droptop_@Feb 16 2011, 05:07 PM~19886622
> *i think you guys have a great magazine
> 
> BUT i have paid for a 2 year subscrition i recieved only 3 magazines and then nothing for the last eight month or so. i have sent you a few pms and left a message with my personal info and have not gotten a response.
> *




less than a hour after i left a message i got a call back


----------



## Toro

How are you NYC.... The reason you havnt received another issue is due to having been delayed in releasing the next issue.... You should be getting the next one soon.... It's in the printers hands and we are just waiting for it to be printed..... Sorry about the PMs I just havnt been on here like I used to but will begin to checks massages and get replys out faster.....Thanks for the support NYC, I k ow you'll be happy with the next issue.


----------



## NYC68droptop

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Feb 16 2011, 05:58 PM~19887048
> *How are you NYC.... The reason you havnt received another issue is due to having been delayed in releasing the next issue.... You should be getting the next one soon.... It's in the printers hands and we are just waiting for it to be printed..... Sorry about the PMs I just havnt been on here like I used to but will begin to checks massages and get replys out faster.....Thanks for the support NYC, I k ow you'll be happy with the next issue.
> *




just spoke to Mark and we straightened everything out. thanks for the fast response.
looking forward to getting the issues


----------



## RedDukesCaddi

I am sending the pay pal tomorrow love the mag met u in vegas and oddessa good people . is that caprice issue in the works still ?? :biggrin:


----------



## RedDukesCaddi

ANY back issues for sale?


----------



## Toro

It's been awhile since our last issue dropped and finally the Issue 7 is at the printers. I wanted to post up a couple teaser images of the next issue..... let me know what you guys think.....


----------



## mattd

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Feb 16 2011, 06:25 PM~19887275
> *it's been awhile and finally the magazine is at the printers.  II wanted to post up a couple teaser images of issue 7..... let me know what you guys think.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


     :wave:


----------



## vjo70764

TTT! IF YOU GUYS NEED SOME HELP YOU KNOW LO*LYSTICS GOT YOUR BACKS!


----------



## Toro

> _Originally posted by mattd_@Feb 16 2011, 07:29 PM~19887310
> *        :wave:
> *


I take it you like what you see MattD???? hehehe


----------



## Toro

> _Originally posted by vjo70764_@Feb 16 2011, 07:33 PM~19887350
> *TTT! IF YOU GUYS NEED SOME HELP YOU KNOW LO*LYSTICS GOT YOUR BACKS!
> *


thanks a lot bro....I appreciate that.....say hello to everyone in the Lo*Lystics Family next time you see them....

Toro


----------



## mattd

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Feb 16 2011, 06:34 PM~19887362
> *I take it you like what you see MattD???? hehehe
> *


 :yes: Keep up the hard work. Tell Mark waz up...... :biggrin:


----------



## Twotonz

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Feb 16 2011, 06:25 PM~19887275
> *It's been awhile since our last issue dropped and finally the Issue 7 is at the printers.  I wanted to post up a couple teaser images of the next issue..... let me know what you guys think.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


looks bad ass man....keep up the good work Toro and Mark


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68

x2 love you mags


----------



## Ragtop Ted

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Feb 16 2011, 05:25 PM~19887275
> *It's been awhile since our last issue dropped and finally the Issue 7 is at the printers.  I wanted to post up a couple teaser images of the next issue..... let me know what you guys think.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Looks good. :biggrin:


----------



## johnnie65

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Feb 16 2011, 06:25 PM~19887275
> *It's been awhile since our last issue dropped and finally the Issue 7 is at the printers.  I wanted to post up a couple teaser images of the next issue..... let me know what you guys think.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:0


----------



## peter cruz

Mark & Toro are doing a great job in representing our life style and culture to the low riding community all around the World. Nothing but L&R for IMPALAS Magazine.  :thumbsup:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC

POST SOME TEASER PICS OF SAY NO TO DRUGS SHOW. :biggrin:


----------



## DROPTOP4




----------



## Cheech Marin




----------



## SIMPLE GREEN 52

SUPP TORO  :nicoderm:


----------



## GREENLIGHT

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Feb 16 2011, 06:25 PM~19887275
> *It's been awhile since our last issue dropped and finally the Issue 7 is at the printers.  I wanted to post up a couple teaser images of the next issue..... let me know what you guys think.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




  VERY NICE JUST LOOKING FORWARD TO THE RELEASE


----------



## Ragtop Ted




----------



## 925rider

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Feb 16 2011, 05:25 PM~19887275
> *It's been awhile since our last issue dropped and finally the Issue 7 is at the printers.  I wanted to post up a couple teaser images of the next issue..... let me know what you guys think.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68

> _Originally posted by DROPTOP4_@Feb 17 2011, 04:26 PM~19895013
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


got that mag.Love that straight 6


----------



## Toro

> _Originally posted by SIMPLE GREEN 52_@Feb 18 2011, 10:16 PM~19906273
> *SUPP TORO  :nicoderm:
> *


hey hey...how you been bro..... I gotta get down there after my surgery and get things done...


----------



## Toro

> _Originally posted by JOE(CAPRICE)68_@Feb 17 2011, 08:57 AM~19891439
> *x2 love you mags
> *


How you been Joe???? hope to see you soon....


----------



## andrewlister

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Feb 23 2011, 01:49 PM~19942146
> *hey hey...how you been bro..... I gotta get down there after my surgery and get things done...
> *


more surgery???? damn


----------



## -ImpalaMike-

lookin good


----------



## Nasty

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Feb 16 2011, 06:25 PM~19887275
> *It's been awhile since our last issue dropped and finally the Issue 7 is at the printers.  I wanted to post up a couple teaser images of the next issue..... let me know what you guys think.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Looking good!


----------



## Bejeweled_65

:wow:


----------



## SIMPLE GREEN 52

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Feb 23 2011, 12:49 PM~19942146
> *hey hey...how you been bro..... I gotta get down there after my surgery and get things done...
> *


YEAH MAN THINGS ARE GOOD BRO, BEEN REAL BUSY WITH THE TRUCK .... LOOKS DIFFERENT FROM THE LAST TIME YOU SEEN IT... LET ME KNOW WHEN UR UP FOR IT ... TAKE CARE MAN


----------



## Bejeweled_65

TORO hope your knee/leg is doing better...got to see the picture of the damage... :wow:  

Talk to you soon. :cheesy:


----------



## BLVD




----------



## Ragtop Ted




----------



## andrewlister

> _Originally posted by Ragtop Ted_@Mar 1 2011, 08:19 PM~19992984
> *
> *


 uffin:


----------



## Beer Run Bobby

THEY ARE HERE! SWEEEEET!











:wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## 925rider

> _Originally posted by Beer Run Bobby_@Mar 7 2011, 03:48 PM~20037266
> *THEY ARE HERE! SWEEEEET!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:
> *


 :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## Ragtop Ted

> _Originally posted by Beer Run Bobby_@Mar 7 2011, 03:48 PM~20037266
> *THEY ARE HERE! SWEEEEET!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:
> *


 :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## Moe Built

How do I get the Magazine?


----------



## ImpalasMagazine

If you would like to order the magazine you can send $20.00 dollars for 4 issue to Impalas Magazine 1760 Airline Hwy suit F-113 Hollister Ca,95023


----------



## GRS-HPR

ttt bad ass magazine worth every dollar


----------



## Moe Built

> If you would like to order the magazine you can send $20.00 dollars for 4 issue to Impalas Magazine 1760 Airline Hwy suit F-113 Hollister Ca,95023
> 
> [/quote :thumbsup: Heading your way!


----------



## Toro

It's here everyone......just unpacked em and separted them...... the subscribers issues will be going out soon but still give us a couple weeks to sort through everything, package em, and mail em out so you should get them soon......anyone intereted in re-newing their subcription or starting a new subscription, you can do it at a show where you see our booth or If you can send $20.00 dollars for 4 issue to Impalas Magazine 1760 Airline Hwy suit F-113 Hollister Ca,95023

we will be at the Greenspans show in South Gate on the 13th and that will be our official first show with the new issue......

Issue 8 and American Bombs already in the works......


----------



## uso4vida

Jess, 

You guys are doing a great job with the magazine. Keep up the good work and we will see you soon!!


----------



## MISTER ED

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Mar 8 2011, 02:42 PM~20042578
> *It's here everyone......just unpacked em and separted them...... the subscribers issues will be going out soon but still give us a couple weeks to sort through everything, package em, and mail em out so you should get them soon......anyone intereted in re-newing their subcription or starting a new subscription, you can do it at a show where you see our booth or If  you can send $20.00 dollars for 4 issue to Impalas Magazine 1760 Airline Hwy suit F-113 Hollister Ca,95023
> 
> we will be at the Greenspans show in South Gate on the 13th and that will be our official first show with the new issue......
> 
> Issue 8 and American Bombs already in the works......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



*WOOOOOO* :run: :run: *HOOOOOOOOO *


----------



## Bejeweled_65

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Mar 8 2011, 10:42 AM~20042578
> *It's here everyone......just unpacked em and separted them...... the subscribers issues will be going out soon but still give us a couple weeks to sort through everything, package em, and mail em out so you should get them soon......anyone intereted in re-newing their subcription or starting a new subscription, you can do it at a show where you see our booth or If  you can send $20.00 dollars for 4 issue to Impalas Magazine 1760 Airline Hwy suit F-113 Hollister Ca,95023
> 
> we will be at the Greenspans show in South Gate on the 13th and that will be our official first show with the new issue......
> 
> Issue 8 and American Bombs already in the works......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



It looks great!!! :biggrin: Thank you!! Keep up the good work.  See you soon.


----------



## 6t5DROP

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Mar 8 2011, 11:42 AM~20042578
> *It's here everyone......just unpacked em and separted them...... the subscribers issues will be going out soon but still give us a couple weeks to sort through everything, package em, and mail em out so you should get them soon......anyone intereted in re-newing their subcription or starting a new subscription, you can do it at a show where you see our booth or If  you can send $20.00 dollars for 4 issue to Impalas Magazine 1760 Airline Hwy suit F-113 Hollister Ca,95023
> 
> we will be at the Greenspans show in South Gate on the 13th and that will be our official first show with the new issue......
> 
> Issue 8 and American Bombs already in the works......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



 Once again thanks for the killer lay out


----------



## exotic rider

> _Originally posted by Bejeweled_65_@Mar 8 2011, 12:59 PM~20043431
> *It looks great!!! :biggrin:  Thank you!! Keep up the good work.    See you soon.
> *


*SOCIOS IN THE HOUSE!!*
CONGRATS LISSET.. :biggrin:


----------



## MINT'Z

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Mar 8 2011, 02:42 PM~20042578
> *It's here everyone......just unpacked em and separted them...... the subscribers issues will be going out soon but still give us a couple weeks to sort through everything, package em, and mail em out so you should get them soon......anyone intereted in re-newing their subcription or starting a new subscription, you can do it at a show where you see our booth or If  you can send $20.00 dollars for 4 issue to Impalas Magazine 1760 Airline Hwy suit F-113 Hollister Ca,95023
> 
> 
> *


whats up man good to meet you in Ky at the CCE show... hows the leg?


----------



## Venom62

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Mar 8 2011, 01:42 PM~20042578
> *It's here everyone......just unpacked em and separted them...... the subscribers issues will be going out soon but still give us a couple weeks to sort through everything, package em, and mail em out so you should get them soon......anyone intereted in re-newing their subcription or starting a new subscription, you can do it at a show where you see our booth or If  you can send $20.00 dollars for 4 issue to Impalas Magazine 1760 Airline Hwy suit F-113 Hollister Ca,95023
> 
> we will be at the Greenspans show in South Gate on the 13th and that will be our official first show with the new issue......
> 
> Issue 8 and American Bombs already in the works......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


u guys take paypal?


----------



## Ragtop Ted




----------



## ImpalasMagazine

YES WE TAKE PAYPAL IT'S "SUBSCRIP[email protected]" THANKS FOR SUPPORT!


----------



## HMART1970

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Mar 8 2011, 12:42 PM~20042578
> *It's here everyone......just unpacked em and separted them...... the subscribers issues will be going out soon but still give us a couple weeks to sort through everything, package em, and mail em out so you should get them soon......anyone intereted in re-newing their subcription or starting a new subscription, you can do it at a show where you see our booth or If  you can send $20.00 dollars for 4 issue to Impalas Magazine 1760 Airline Hwy suit F-113 Hollister Ca,95023
> 
> we will be at the Greenspans show in South Gate on the 13th and that will be our official first show with the new issue......
> 
> Issue 8 and American Bombs already in the works......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Que onda Toro! Is the Odesa show in this issue, thanks!


----------



## Toro

> _Originally posted by uso4vida_@Mar 8 2011, 01:56 PM~20043066
> *Jess,
> 
> You guys are doing a great job with the magazine.  Keep up the good work and we will see you soon!!
> *


Thanks alot Robert....hope all is well with you and the family.....baby must be getting real big huh uso? see you guys soon.....


----------



## Toro

> _Originally posted by MINT'Z_@Mar 8 2011, 08:19 PM~20045787
> *whats up man good to meet you in Ky at the CCE show... hows the leg?
> *


it feels good....man that was a trip hehehhe....I had a blast in Kentucky...got my first "battle wound" in the hopping pit hehehhee..... I was very impressed by the Impalas and other cars that are being built out there....going back soon to do a couple features.......


----------



## Toro

the mag is in 7-11s in Salinas and the Bay Area, it should be out in Southern California by next week...... hope you all like the new issue....


----------



## Beer Run Bobby

You can get your IMPALAS MAGAZINE at your nearest 7-11, HAMMER & LEWIS, Walgreens and Barns & Nobles! MORE INFO TO COME!


----------



## Beer Run Bobby

TTT


:cheesy:


----------



## exotic rider

THANKS MARK...


----------



## Ragtop Ted




----------



## A&Rplating

i want to thank you on a nice spread on my car it came out nice and you guys got a nice magazine thanks again


----------



## ImpalasMagazine

Thank you Robert for letting Impalas Magazine & Eric Howard shoot your car!!!!!!


----------



## 6t5DROP

> _Originally posted by A&Rplating_@Mar 14 2011, 02:01 PM~20089053
> *i want to thank you on a nice spread on my car it came out nice and you guys got a nice magazine thanks again
> *



 CLEAN ASS RIDE HOMIE!!!!


----------



## A&Rplating

> _Originally posted by 6t5DROP_@Mar 14 2011, 10:37 PM~20093228
> * CLEAN ASS RIDE HOMIE!!!!
> *


thanks yours is nice also


----------



## Venom62

Just ordered my subcription......cant wait to see all the mags!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 6t5DROP

> _Originally posted by A&Rplating_@Mar 15 2011, 08:40 AM~20095886
> *thanks  yours is nice also
> *



 THANKS BRO


----------



## Ragtop Ted

Got the new issue today. Keep up the great work.


----------



## xavierthexman

> _Originally posted by 6t5DROP_@Mar 15 2011, 04:56 PM~20099255
> * THANKS BRO
> *


:thumbsup: Super nice ride


----------



## MISTER ED

i need a number where to call....


----------



## ImpalasMagazine

1-800-344-8218 Monday-Friday 9am to 5pm


----------



## 925rider

got mine today


----------



## Venom62

Got my 1st package of the 1st 4 issues and will have my second package on Monday. Beautiful MAG!!!

Thanks again Mark


----------



## Toro

> _Originally posted by Venom62_@Mar 18 2011, 12:03 PM~20121872
> *Got my 1st package of the 1st 4 issues and will have my second package on Monday.  Beautiful MAG!!!
> 
> Thanks again Mark
> *


we are trying to get everyone their issues out.....once again sorry for the inconvenience for any delays, but it is basically one person going through everything, packaging, and mailing them out...... 

Thank you everyone for your support and keep an eye open for the Issue 8 along with American Bombs Magazine in around June.....  

Toro


----------



## 6t5DROP

> _Originally posted by xavierthexman_@Mar 16 2011, 08:05 PM~20109295
> *:thumbsup: Super nice ride
> *



:biggrin: RIGHT ON X


----------



## 14ROMEO

you take paypal?


----------



## ~SIX DUSO~

> _Originally posted by 14ROMEO_@Mar 20 2011, 01:17 AM~20132260
> *you take paypal?
> *


 :yes: [email protected] for the pay pal...jus did mine and had my first issue in like 3 days :biggrin:


----------



## Pjay

*31 DAYS TIL THE SHOW 

HOP RULES ! ENTRY FEE IS $40 TO HOP 

STREET CLASS: $150
30" MAX BUMPER HEIGHT 
UPPER DROP MOUNTS OK 
STOCK LOWER ARMS ONLY 
MUST BE ON 13" REVERSE WIRE WHEELS
10 BATT MAX 

SUPER STREET: $250
38" MAX BUMPER HEIGHT 
14 BATTS MAX 
185-75-14 MAX TIRE SIZE 
CAR MUST LAY OUT AND WHEELS BE INSIDE WHEEL WELL WHEN LAYED OUT 

RADICAL : $500
ANYTHING GOES 
EXCEPT NO GETTING STUCK ON ANY CLASS OR U R DISQUALIFIED  *


----------



## Toro

> _Originally posted by Ragtop Ted_@Mar 16 2011, 05:32 PM~20107484
> *Got the new issue today.  Keep up the great work.
> *


I'm glad you liked it..... Did you notice a slight differance in the layouts?


----------



## Ragtop Ted

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Mar 21 2011, 06:16 PM~20145458
> *I'm glad you liked it..... Did you notice a slight differance in the layouts?
> *


Yup. I like the pics.


----------



## Toro

> _Originally posted by Ragtop Ted_@Mar 21 2011, 07:48 PM~20145762
> *Yup.  I like the pics.
> *


Right on


----------



## 63hardtoprider

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Mar 23 2011, 12:46 AM~20157687
> *Right on
> *


 :wave: 
Glad your trip here to Kentucky was a good time for you. I cannot wait until you come back and shoot my car and some others. For those of you that have never met Toro, he is a really down to earth guy and very gracious. Props to both him and Impala's magazine for doing their part in keeping our lifestyle alive.


----------



## Toro

> _Originally posted by 63hardtoprider_@Mar 23 2011, 02:27 AM~20158373
> *:wave:
> Glad your trip here to Kentucky was a good time for you. I cannot wait until you come back and shoot my car and some others. For those of you that have never met Toro, he is a really down to earth guy and very gracious. Props to both him and Impala's magazine for doing their part in keeping our lifestyle alive.
> *


hey Lee... I had an awesome time... Very I
pressed by the quality in the rides out there...you can really see the passion in each build..... I can't wait to get out there again...... Say hello to the Individuals family for me and I'll be seeing everyone soon..... Thanks on the props bro....


----------



## bmbero

How often does your magazine come out? where can I suscribe? Thanks


----------



## Toro

> _Originally posted by SMR64SS_@Mar 23 2011, 01:12 PM~20161005
> *How often does your magazine come out? where can I suscribe? Thanks
> *


We have a paypal: [email protected] impalamagazine.com or you can call 1-800-344-8218 Monday-Friday 9am to 5pm..... The magazine is set to be quarterly....


----------



## Nasty

:0


----------



## bmbero

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Mar 23 2011, 01:58 PM~20161401
> *We have a paypal: [email protected] impalamagazine.com or you can call 1-800-344-8218 Monday-Friday 9am to 5pm..... The magazine is set to be quarterly....
> *


Cool thanks, Whats the subcription cost?


----------



## Toro

> _Originally posted by SMR64SS_@Mar 24 2011, 09:53 AM~20168482
> *Cool thanks, Whats the subcription cost?
> *


It's $20 a year... So you get $1 off each issue and there's no extra charge for shipping and handling.... We normally print quarterly so that's 4 issues a year....


----------



## Toro

> _Originally posted by Nasty_@Mar 24 2011, 09:03 AM~20168133
> *:0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Very very nice Steve-O..... Lovin it.... Great job....


----------



## lrocky2003

:biggrin:


----------



## A&Rplating

can i order any back issues :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## bmbero

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Mar 24 2011, 09:29 AM~20168765
> *It's $20 a year... So you get $1 off each issue and there's no extra charge for shipping and handling.... We normally print quarterly so that's 4 issues a year....
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## jerry62

Got my mag yesterday. Great as usual!


----------



## 6t5DROP

> _Originally posted by Nasty_@Mar 24 2011, 08:03 AM~20168133
> *:0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:0 :wow:


----------



## Hernan

It was good to see you guys out at the DUB show. :thumbsup:


----------



## ImpalasMagazine

IT WAS GOOD TO SEE YOU AND THE FAMILY BRO!


----------



## 81CUTTDOGG

> _Originally posted by Nasty_@Mar 24 2011, 10:03 AM~20168133
> *:0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## A TODA MADRE

What's going down Toro.. Impalas magazine doin it.. stay up homies..


----------



## xavierthexman

Great Job on the NEW EDTION of the Mag.


----------



## IKEBEAT




----------



## sean_2009




----------



## socapots

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Mar 24 2011, 11:29 AM~20168765
> *It's $20 a year... So you get $1 off each issue and there's no extra charge for shipping and handling.... We normally print quarterly so that's 4 issues a year....
> *


is this good to Canada too?


----------



## Mack10

*How do you go about ordering back issues? Or is it not possible??*


----------



## Toro

> _Originally posted by ogbrkboy_@Mar 29 2011, 04:47 PM~20211795
> *What's going down Toro.. Impalas magazine doin it.. stay up homies..
> *


thanks Nono......your 64 is bad ass....coming out soon in the pages of Impalas Mag...


----------



## Toro

> _Originally posted by Mack10_@Apr 8 2011, 12:02 AM~20288536
> *How do you go about ordering back issues? Or is it not possible??
> *


feel free to call 1-800-344-8218 Monday-Friday 9am to 5pm and you can be helped there......


----------



## Toro

> _Originally posted by xavierthexman_@Mar 29 2011, 09:13 PM~20213915
> *Great Job on the NEW EDTION of the Mag.
> *


thanks X....I'm waiting to see your new toy....


----------



## A TODA MADRE

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Apr 8 2011, 08:00 AM~20290636
> *thanks Nono......your 64 is bad ass....coming out soon in the pages of Impalas Mag...
> *



:0 :0 :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## exotic rider

> _Originally posted by ogbrkboy_@Apr 8 2011, 01:33 PM~20292659
> *:0  :0 :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MISTER ED

still havent received mine......


----------



## six4customs

WATUP MARK AND TOZ, ..... WELL THE LATEST ISSUE DEFINATLY GOT A TOUCH MORE CLASSIER, LOVE IT, U KNOW I GOTCHA BACKS.... T.T.T. FOR IMPALAS MAG, MABYE SEE YOU GUYS LATER IN THE YR...     

DAZZ & FAMILIAR
AUSTRALIA
64C


----------



## six4customs




----------



## Mack10

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Apr 8 2011, 09:02 AM~20290647
> *feel free to call 1-800-344-8218 Monday-Friday 9am to 5pm and you can be helped there......
> *


*Thanks *


----------



## SINFUL1

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=589589


----------



## Toro

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Apr 9 2011, 09:39 AM~20297013
> *still havent received mine......
> *


if you haven't gotten it by this time next week Mister Ed, please call 1-800-344-8218 Monday-Friday 9am to 5pm and you can be helped there...... let me know when you get it.....

Toro


----------



## MISTER ED

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Apr 12 2011, 08:01 PM~20322291
> *if you haven't gotten it by this time next week Mister Ed, please call 1-800-344-8218 Monday-Friday 9am to 5pm and you can be helped there...... let me know when you get it.....
> 
> Toro
> *


you the man ill let you know a.s.a.p


----------



## Toro

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Apr 12 2011, 06:07 PM~20322340
> *you the man ill let you know a.s.a.p
> *


----------



## Toro

> _Originally posted by Mack10_@Apr 10 2011, 10:28 AM~20303216
> *Thanks
> *


----------



## Toro

from this weekend


----------



## Beer Run Bobby




----------



## dirttydeeds

Very gud magazine pick mine up at classic cars of new Mexico always n stock TTMFT :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SINFUL1

KIDS BIRTHDAY CELEBRATION BASH PICNIC & CAR HOP Hosted by Sinful Pleasures C.C 

Join with the S.P.C.C Family as we celebrate the birthdays of two of our children Jacob C. and Marina S.

DATE: MAY 15th

PLACE: STRIBLY PARK IN STOCKTON CA.
X-STREET B st. and E. HAZELTON AVE

TIME: 10am to 4pm 

HOP TIME: 1pm




$20 hop entry fee. 28"and below lock up for street, and 29 and above for radical. trophy given for placing 1st and second in each class

Food served untill gone.

B.Y.O.B

For more info contact by PM

****flier coming soon****


----------



## Toro

> _Originally posted by dirttydeeds_@Apr 17 2011, 07:25 AM~20357201
> *Very gud magazine pick mine up at classic cars of new Mexico always n stock TTMFT  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Toro

hope everyone has a safe and fun 420.....


----------



## dirttydeeds




----------



## MISTER ED

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Apr 9 2011, 11:39 AM~20297013
> *still havent received mine......
> *


 :tears:


----------



## MISTER ED

But spoke to mark.....


----------



## HardtoPlease65

:thumbsup:


----------



## E-Dizzle

TTT


----------



## Lowrod deuce

:cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE

I just placed my order


----------



## jerry62

When are you guys gonna be down in SoCal again?


----------



## ImpalasMagazine

Hello,64_EC_STYLE Thanks for Ordering impalas magazine.Your magazine went out Today!!!!!!!!


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE

> _Originally posted by ImpalasMagazine_@Apr 25 2011, 04:32 PM~20416554
> *Hello,64_EC_STYLE Thanks for Ordering impalas magazine.Your magazine went out Today!!!!!!!!
> *


Alright cant wait :h5: :h5:


----------



## Toro

> _Originally posted by jerry62_@Apr 22 2011, 07:21 PM~20398720
> *When are you guys gonna be down in SoCal again?
> *


more than likely in a couple weeks....either the 2nd or 3rd week of May


----------



## Beer Run Bobby

NEW SHOW MAN! 

NEW PRANK CALLS & firme oldies. At 03:00 some old cholo dude is really ready to kill me because he thinks I want fight his grandson for picking on my son Betitio. It was nuts, he got crazy


CLICK HERE TO LISTEN NOW! http://www.ustream.tv/channel/beerrunbobby


----------



## Lowrod deuce

ttt


----------



## MISTER ED

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Apr 20 2011, 06:34 PM~20383144
> *But spoke to mark.....
> *


*AND RECEIVED......*

:run: :run: :run: :run: :run:


----------



## swangin68

When is the issue with the indio car show on april 3rd gonna hit the stands? Just wondering cause I was talkin to a photographer and he got a few shots of our car. And was hoping to see it in the mag. Its a black 64 ss convertible indoors.


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE

got my first issue in today! cant wait to see the rest


----------



## Ragtop Ted




----------



## jerry62

What shows?



> _Originally posted by Toro_@Apr 26 2011, 11:26 AM~20423429
> *more than likely in a couple weeks....either the 2nd or 3rd week of May
> *


----------



## Tejano lowrider

Still waiting for my Magazines,Impala Magazine that is!! Whats up Toro and Mark, hope you guys are doing great, can't wait for the Mag.


----------



## HardtoPlease65

Sup fellas, hope you guys can make it!!


----------



## SINFUL1

KIDS BIRTHDAY BASH CELEBRATION PICNIC &CAR HOP.....(LINK)......


KIDS BIRTHDAY CELEBRATION BASH PICNIC & CAR HOP Hosted by Sinful Pleasures C.C 

Join with the S.P.C.C Family as we celebrate the birthdays of two of our children Jacob C. and Marina S.

DATE: MAY 15th

PLACE: STRIBLY PARK IN STOCKTON CA.
X-STREET B st. and E. HAZELTON AVE

TIME: 10am to 4pm 

HOP TIME: 1pm

$20 hop entry fee. 28"and below lock up for street, and 29 and above for radical. 

**1st place gets trophy and cash pot for each category
**2nd place gets trophy only for each category

Food served untill gone.

B.Y.O.B

"LETS GIVE THE KIDS A GOOD SHOW"

For more info contact by PM


----------



## SixDeuce

TTT


Got a chance to checkout newest issue 

:thumbsup:


----------



## R0L0

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=593442

$3000.00 cash in the hop pot as of 5/11/2011


----------



## cashmoneyspeed

Where can i find the new Impalas mag in or around Chicago? I've been getting it from a Barnes n Noble and now they say they've never caried it :uh: :uh:


----------



## ImpalasMagazine

HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS


----------



## SEANZILLA

Maybe It was the shirt the cops didn't like :cheesy:


----------



## CUZICAN

> _Originally posted by SEANZILLA_@May 13 2011, 08:17 AM~20545118
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe It was the shirt the cops didn't like  :cheesy:
> *



:wow: :happysad: :dunno:


----------



## MISTER ED

> _Originally posted by Tejano lowrider_@May 1 2011, 11:26 PM~20462324
> *Still waiting for my Magazines,Impala Magazine that is!!  Whats up Toro and Mark, hope you guys are doing great, can't wait for the Mag.
> *



Call them bro they will help marks a cool dude


----------



## FIREMAN63

> _Originally posted by SEANZILLA_@May 13 2011, 10:17 AM~20545118
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe It was the shirt the cops didn't like  :cheesy:
> *


member when mark was the news just like that lol 

at the strip club


----------



## Toro

> _Originally posted by FIREMAN63_@May 15 2011, 12:34 PM~20556955
> *member when mark was the news  just like that    lol
> 
> at the  strip club
> *


I missed that, I wasn't part of that little adventure hehehehe....looks like the cops are trying to figure if they should cut the roof off so Sean can fit inside...hehehehe...way to REP Sean, your royalty check will be in the mail, hehehe j/k


----------



## Ragtop Ted




----------



## Toro

Victory Outreach/Impalas Magazine Summertime Show & Shine Family Fest
Saturday June 11, 2011
590 Shawnee Lane 
San Jose, CA 95123
Move in: 8 am to 10 am and show & show from 10 am to 4 pm

bring the family out and have a good day of BBQing, entertainment, and just kicking back with our lowrider families......


----------



## Toro

the new issue is looking good, had a few setbacks, but it should be out in a few weeks....I'll be posting the new cover soon along with the cover for the Premier Issue of American Bombs Magazine....


----------



## PERRO62

Toro said:


> the new issue is looking good, had a few setbacks, but it should be out in a few weeks....I'll be posting the new cover soon along with the cover for the Premier Issue of American Bombs Magazine....


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Toro

Here's the cover for both the Premier of American Bombs and Issue #8 of Impalas Magazine...... it's still going to be a couple weeks, but as soon as we get them from the printers it'll be posted up here on L.I.L.


----------



## SJDEUCE

Toro said:


> View attachment 335313
> 
> 
> Here's the cover for both the Premier of American Bombs and Issue #8 of Impalas Magazine...... it's still going to be a couple weeks, but as soon as we get them from the printers it'll be posted up here on L.I.L.


:thumbsup:


----------



## A TODA MADRE

Can't wait to see the new mag homeboys

TTT :thumbsup:


----------



## CUZICAN

Toro said:


> View attachment 335313
> 
> 
> Here's the cover for both the Premier of American Bombs and Issue #8 of Impalas Magazine...... it's still going to be a couple weeks, but as soon as we get them from the printers it'll be posted up here on L.I.L.


I wanna subscribe to impalas and is it possible to get back issues?


----------



## Mr stackmagz

great job all love n respect from www.stackmagzmagazine.com


----------



## ~G STYLE 62~

SAVE THE DATE
SEPTEMBER 4TH 2011 IN SACRAMENTO 
FOR ARE ANNUAL EVENT MORE DETAILS TO COME BUT I WILL TELL U THIS IT GOING TO GO DOWN BIG TIME SO EVERY 1 MARK THEM CALENDARS CAUSE U DONT WANT TO MISS IT 
:thumbsup::thumbsup:
:yes::yes::yes::yes:


----------



## ImpalasMagazine

If you want to subscribe to Impalas Magazine and use PayPal it's 4 issues for $20.00 dollars [email protected] Are back issues are $9.95 each


----------



## CUZICAN

ImpalasMagazine said:


> If you want to subscribe to Impalas Magazine and use PayPal it's 4 issues for $20.00 dollars [email protected] Are back issues are $9.95 each


:thumbsup:


----------



## FIREMedic619

ImpalasMagazine said:


> If you want to subscribe to Impalas Magazine and use PayPal it's 4 issues for $20.00 dollars [email protected] Are back issues are $9.95 each


How are we supposed to know which issues are available for back-order? All of them? Issues 1-7? Do you guys have an official website?


----------



## ImpalasMagazine

We do you have all 7 issues if you have a question you can always call us at 1 800 344 8218 our website is impalamagazine.com are you can go to impalasmagazinefacebook.com


----------



## 1963-ismael

orale perico from watson i enjoy your mag


----------



## 51 chevy

have u guys already stARTED SENDING THE MAGAZINES OUT


----------



## ImpalasMagazine

No we are waiting for the magazine to come back from the printers!!!


----------



## Toro

just wanted to share with everyone a little sneak peak of the next issue....


----------



## Toro




----------



## Toro




----------



## Toro




----------



## Toro

T T T


----------



## Blue Gum

:thumbsup: BAD ASS!



Toro said:


> View attachment 338421


----------



## 925rider

Good to see you guys out at carnitas fest


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE

question, how you do ship the magazines? Is it all 4 at one time or 1 every quarter? I placed my order a few months ago and only received one magazine. Thanks


----------



## ImpalasMagazine

Every quarter when the magazine comes out you receive a new magazine. You get 4 magazines for 20 dollars


----------



## Toro

925rider said:


> Good to see you guys out at carnitas fest


Impalas Magazine and American Bombs Magazine are released on a quarterly schedule. You should receive your next issue in a few weeks. As soon as this issue (which has the debut of American Bombs in it) is sent to us from the printers we will begin mailing them out to the subscribers......

Thank you for your support and patience.

Toro


----------



## mabeg

impalas mag can you purchase to send to people locked up? if so how much? Thanks


----------



## ImpalasMagazine

Yes you can buy the magazine for $24.95 for 4 Issues send a check or money order to 1760 Airline Highway suite 106 Hollister california 95023


----------



## johnnie65

Yo Toro, you still got the same #? Wanted to talk to about something we are working on. Let me know. Thanks.


----------



## cold hard cash




----------



## Toro

We recieved the magazine this weekend and have started sending out the subscription issues. We'd like to thank everyone for their patience and support over the last few years. With Impalas Magazine Issue 8 you have have the premier of American Bombs with some very nice layouts showing you in detail what sets these master peices from other type of custom cars. We've already started working on the next issue which is our 2nd Anniversary Issue and it's going to be a special one...... see everyone out at the shows and events.......


----------



## ELPADRINO60

Just got my first issue.


----------



## MISTER ED

Toro said:


> We recieved the magazine this weekend and have started sending out the subscription issues. We'd like to thank everyone for their patience and support over the last few years. With Impalas Magazine Issue 8 you have have the premier of American Bombs with some very nice layouts showing you in detail what sets these master peices from other type of custom cars. We've already started working on the next issue which is our 2nd Anniversary Issue and it's going to be a special one...... see everyone out at the shows and events.......


PERFECT :thumbsup:


----------



## ~G STYLE 62~

WELL HERES 1 FOR THE HUMP DAY HOPE EVERY 1 HAD A GOOD 1
]










__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## A TODA MADRE

Toro said:


> We recieved the magazine this weekend and have started sending out the subscription issues. We'd like to thank everyone for their patience and support over the last few years. With Impalas Magazine Issue 8 you have have the premier of American Bombs with some very nice layouts showing you in detail what sets these master peices from other type of custom cars. We've already started working on the next issue which is our 2nd Anniversary Issue and it's going to be a special one...... see everyone out at the shows and events.......


TTT keep them presses rolling TORO!!


----------



## Toro

The subscribers issues have began to be sent out, we hope you all enjoy Issue 8 of Impalas Magazine and the premier of American Bombs....we have some nices features set for our next issue which is the 2nd anniversary issue for Impalas Magazine. 


If you want to subscribe you can send $24.95 for 4 Issues as a check or money order to 1760 Airline Highway suite 106 Hollister california 95023, or you can use pay pal at [email protected]​


----------



## ImpalasMagazine

Toro said:


> The subscribers issues have began to be sent out, we hope you all enjoy Issue 8 of Impalas Magazine and the premier of American Bombs....we have some nices features set for our next issue which is the 2nd anniversary issue for Impalas Magazine. If you want to subscribe you can send $24.95. for 4 Issues as a check or money order to 1760 Airline Highway suite 106. Hollister california 95023, or you can use pay. pal at. [EMAIL="[email protected]" ][email protected][/EMAIL]​


 TTT..........


----------



## MISTER ED

*very nice TORO i like the whole thing you guys are doing here.... now that was my last issue so how do i renew...........*


----------



## ImpalasMagazine

MISTER ED said:


> *very nice TORO i like the whole thing you guys are doing here.... now that was my last issue so how do i renew...........*


 Yes that was your last issue.If you want to subscribe you can send $24.95 for 4 issue as a check or money order to 1760 Airline Hwy suit 106 Hollister CA 95023 Or you can use pay pal at [email protected]


----------



## cashmoneyspeed

What does the cover look like on the new issue? Last one i have is Volumne 2 Issue 3 with Mala Suerte on the cover.


----------



## Badass93

i know the guy on the bean's picture is mark from impalas magazine.
Where i can find his nice bomb t-shirt???


----------



## Toro

T T T


----------



## ImpalasMagazine

Hear are some of the spot that are magazines is available out of california. Chicago: Hollywood Kustoms 10S279 Schoger Dr Naperville,IL 60564 New Mexico: Classic Car 5911 4th St NW Alburquerque,NW 87107 Houston:Shorty's Hydraulics 815 Post St Houston,Tx 77022 Odessa: Bajito Auto Body 1501 N Grant Ave Odessa,Tx 79761 Kentucky:CCE Hydraulics 7514 Preston Hwy Louisville,KY 40219......


----------



## Ragtop Ted

Got mine in the mail today. :biggrin: Payment sent via paypal for subscription renewal.


----------



## ImpalasMagazine

Ragtop Ted said:


> Got mine in the mail today. :biggrin: Payment sent via paypal for subscription renewal.


 Got it thanks for your support.............


----------



## A TODA MADRE

TTT


----------



## Toro

A TODA MADRE said:


> TTT


sup Nono? see you soon my brother....


----------



## cashmoneyspeed

Toro said:


> sup Nono? see you soon my brother....


Are those the covers for the new issue of Impalas and Bombs in your avatar pic?


----------



## ImpalasMagazine

cashmoneyspeed said:


> Are those the covers for the new issue of Impalas and Bombs in your avatar pic?


 Yes these are the new covers for Impalas Magazine Volume.2 Issue #4 and the Premier Issue of American Bombs Magazine..........


----------



## Toro

cashmoneyspeed said:


> Are those the covers for the new issue of Impalas and Bombs in your avatar pic?


:thumbsup:


----------



## poppa68_KI_4life

:wave: WATS UP TORO. WAS GOOD SEEING YOU AFTER ALL THIS TIME OUT AND ABOUT AGAIN BRO. HOPE YOU CONTINUE TO GET AND STAY WELL


----------



## A TODA MADRE

Toro said:


> sup Nono? see you soon my brother....


Septemebr 25th homez... You know how us LO*LYSTICS do it  Gonna be old skoo to the bone pure lowriding


----------



## Toro

For those looking for Impalas Magazine & American Bombs in Phoenix, you can find it at Old School City.....

Old School City
9617 N Metro Pkwy Ste 2104
Phoenix, AZ 85051


----------



## Lownslow302

did yall do a history of impalas yet if so what issue, heres a pic of the 56 autorama impala


----------



## Mister E-Dog

Wish i couldve made it down for the show this year homie! Looks good tho'..great job.


----------



## Toro

poppa68_KI_4life said:


> :wave: WATS UP TORO. WAS GOOD SEEING YOU AFTER ALL THIS TIME OUT AND ABOUT AGAIN BRO. HOPE YOU CONTINUE TO GET AND STAY WELL


Hey Gil...it's good to get back into it, but still have 2 more surgeries to go......hopefully all will be taken care of after that......but we still gotta grind it out and bring you guys the best Impalas, Bombs, and events for all to see......

I'll see you soon brother....say hi to the family for me...


----------



## poppa68_KI_4life

:thumbsup:, you gonna be able to make it to the wash this sat? get at me


----------



## ImpalasMagazine

ImpalasMagazine said:


> Hear are some of the spot that are magazines is available out of california. Chicago: Hollywood Kustoms 10S279 Schoger Dr Naperville,IL 60564 New Mexico: Classic Car 5911 4th St NW Alburquerque,NW 87107 Houston:Shorty's Hydraulics 815 Post St Houston,Tx 77022 Odessa: Bajito Auto Body. 1501 N Grant Ave Odessa,Tx 79761. Kentucky:CCE Hydraulics 7514 Preston Hwy. Louisville,KY 40219......


 Thanks for all your support............


----------



## ImpalasMagazine

A TODA MADRE said:


> Septemebr 25th homez... You know how us LO*LYSTICS do it  Gonna be old skoo to the bone pure lowriding


 TTT.......


----------



## Toro

View attachment 365914


Impalas Magazine and American Bombs are glad and excited to announce their First Annual Benefit Car Show on March 10, 2012. It will be held in the city of Soledad, California. More information and a flyer will be released as soon as we confirm the details. All proceeds are going to Sober Grad.

View attachment 365915


We are posting this up now so people can have enough time to make their plans and there are no conflicts with other promoters in the area so everyone can enjoy this event with their families.....


----------



## FoolishinVegas

:thumbsup:


----------



## ImpalasMagazine

FoolishinVegas said:


> :thumbsup:


 TTT.........


----------



## Toro

FoolishinVegas said:


> :thumbsup:


You know the fam has to come....looks like casa Toro may become USO HQ hehehehehe


----------



## Toro

T T T


----------



## redraggin67

QVO big toro whats up my 67 wagon is all most ready 4 sum pics im in LOS BANOS WATSONVILLE RIDER.


----------



## BIG WHIT 64

:thumbsup:


----------



## Toro

Dont be caught missing an issue of Impalas Magazine and American Bombs, make sure to subsrcibe to make sure you catch some of the best Impalas and Bombitas out there.....
Order yours now!

Please make check or money order to IMPALAS MAGAZINE 1760 Airline Hwy F-106 Hollister C.A. 95023 4 Issues for $24.95 
1-800-344-8218, feel free to call if you have any further questions or are interested in distributing the magazine.....always looking for shops and business to carry the mag.....


----------



## ULTRAMAN

sup TORO , cant wait for next issue!


----------



## ImpalasMagazine

Toro said:


> Dont be caught missing an issue of Impalas Magazine and American Bombs, make sure to subsrcibe to make sure you catch some of the best Impalas and Bombitas out there.....Order yours now! Please make check or money order to IMPALAS MAGAZINE 1760 Airline Hwy F-106 Hollister C.A. 95023 4 Issues for $24.95 1-800-344-8218, feel free to call if you have any further questions or are interested in distributing the magazine.....always looking for shops and business to carry the mag.....


TTT....


----------



## Toro

Dont be caught missing an issue of Impalas Magazine and American Bombs, make sure to subsrcibe to make sure you catch some of the best Impalas and Bombitas out there.....
Order yours now!

Please make check or money order to IMPALAS MAGAZINE 1760 Airline Hwy F-106 Hollister C.A. 95023 4 Issues for $24.95 
1-800-344-8218, feel free to call if you have any further questions or are interested in distributing the magazine.....always looking for shops and business to carry the mag.....


----------



## BIG WHIT 64

cant wait to see my rag 4


----------



## ImpalasMagazine

BIG WHIT 64 said:


> cant wait to see my rag 4


 TTT......


----------



## Toro

Dont be caught missing an issue of Impalas Magazine and American Bombs, make sure to subsrcibe to make sure you catch some of the best Impalas and Bombitas out there.....
Order yours now!

Please make check or money order to IMPALAS MAGAZINE 1760 Airline Hwy F-106 Hollister C.A. 95023 4 Issues for $24.95 
1-800-344-8218, feel free to call if you have any further questions or are interested in distributing the magazine.....always looking for shops and business to carry the mag.....​


----------



## BigCeez

Toro said:


> Dont be caught missing an issue of Impalas Magazine and American Bombs, make sure to subsrcibe to make sure you catch some of the best Impalas and Bombitas out there.....
> Order yours now!
> 
> Please make check or money order to IMPALAS MAGAZINE 1760 Airline Hwy F-106 Hollister C.A. 95023 4 Issues for $24.95
> 1-800-344-8218, feel free to call if you have any further questions or are interested in distributing the magazine.....always looking for shops and business to carry the mag.....​




:boink:


----------



## 585960

will the next issue have the pueblo show ???????:dunno:


----------



## ImpalasMagazine

No the march issue will have Pueblo show thanks for the support....


----------



## chicanos-pride-c.c

GET DOWN CARNAL MUCH LOVE AND RESPECT SPANKY CHICANOS PRIDE CAR CLUB FROM SAN JO TO COLORADO


----------



## ImpalasMagazine

chicanos-pride-c.c said:


> GET DOWN CARNAL MUCH LOVE AND RESPECT SPANKY CHICANOS PRIDE CAR CLUB FROM SAN JO TO COLORADO


 Thanks Big Homie for you support.....


----------



## andyodukes66




----------



## BigCeez

ImpalasMagazine said:


> No the march issue will have Pueblo show thanks for the support....


Will that same issue have Glenns shoot in it?


----------



## lrocky2003

DROPING BY TO SHOW SOME LOVE


----------



## Withwhatsmine

Just got my 66 yesterday, the mag looks good, any shop I can get it in Dallas.


----------



## ImpalasMagazine

Withwhatsmine said:


> Just got my 66 yesterday, the mag looks good, any shop I can get it in Dallas.


 Yea Local 7-11 are circle K If you want you can also subscribe to magazines and get sent direction to the house.


----------



## Q-DOG

Want to thank Toro for the photo shoot this weekend the club had a great time!


----------



## ImpalasMagazine

Q-DOG said:


> Want to thank Toro for the photo shoot this weekend the club had a great time!


 Thank you guys for letting us Shoot your club.


----------



## MrMONTE76

Watup _IMPALAS Mag. Just found you guys on here but wanted to say GRACIAS for coming out and celebrating NITE*LIFE EAST BAY cc.'s 35th Anniversary!! Hope the photos came out good bro. Thanks again.. When will they come out in your firme magazine? Looking forward to it my brothers.... Keep up the good work! Much love and respect... From The NITE*LIFE cc. Familia East Bay.. _


----------



## six4customs

Toro said:


> View attachment 365914
> 
> 
> Impalas Magazine and American Bombs are glad and excited to announce their First Annual Benefit Car Show on March 10, 2012. It will be held in the city of Soledad, California. More information and a flyer will be released as soon as we confirm the details. All proceeds are going to Sober Grad.
> 
> View attachment 365915
> 
> 
> We are posting this up now so people can have enough time to make their plans and there are no conflicts with other promoters in the area so everyone can enjoy this event with their families.....


ok,ok, so dam that means i gotta come back in a few months..:biggrin: wats doin fellas... marko, hit me up


----------



## lrocky2003




----------



## Toro

:thumbsup:


----------



## Toro

six4customs said:


> ok,ok, so dam that means i gotta come back in a few months..:biggrin: wats doin fellas... marko, hit me up


Yes sir......you know you can stay at my house...I live 20 minutes from where the show is going to be held at.....


----------



## Toro

Here is our first flyer....will be posting up more information and the pre-reg sheet that can be downloaded soon......


----------



## Clown Confusion

:wave:


----------



## Toro

Q-DOG said:


> Want to thank Toro for the photo shoot this weekend the club had a great time!


:thumbsup:


----------



## ImpalasMagazine

Toro said:


> Here is our first flyer....will be posting up more information and the pre-reg sheet that can be downloaded soon......


TTT.........


----------



## 1963-ismael

:thumbsup:qvo toro,,Impalas santa cruz co will be there 2 show support ,,,Perico,,


----------



## ImpalasMagazine

1963-ismael said:


> :thumbsup:qvo toro,,Impalas santa cruz co will be there 2 show support ,,,Perico,,


Thanks Big homies...........


----------



## uniques66

*Something to think about

















**The Greatest Gift
*Tissue Donors Impact Hundreds of Lives
as a tissue donor, Brandon Castellanos will help as many as 100 people live fuller, healthier lives. For his mother​​​​​​​​​*Sharon Castellanos, *
Nurse Practitioner at KP SCL’s Department of Perinatology, that knowledge helps her cope with his death. “My son was a very giving young man with a strong sense of quality of life,” Sharon recalls.“It gives me comfort that he can give the gift of quality of life to others.” Brandon was 18 years old when he died on Father’s Day in an automobile accident.

“I have been a nurse for 23 years and have known about organ donation,” Sharon said. “But, my knowledge was limited.I didn’t know how different the criteria are for tissue vs. organ donation and that many more individuals can donate tissue who cannot donate organs.” Sharon now helps the Musculo skeletal Transplant Foundation (MTF) Tissue and Eye Bank educate nurses about tissue donation. She has also consented to be an organ and tissue donor herself.

Nurses play a crucial role in ensuring that potential donors are evaluated effectively. CMS and The Joint Commission regulations require that deaths must be referred within one hour to 
1-800-55-DONOR, the Donor Network. The latest data shows that KP SCL is referring 100 per cent of deaths, although only 62 per cent are made within the hour.
Sharon was approached by family services staff from MTF and asked if she would agree to her son being a donor. At first she found the conversation difficult, but knew that Brandon would want to help others. “They were very respectful. It takes special training and sensitivity to approach families so soon after someone has died,” she said. MTF asks nurses to provide next of kin contact information to the Donor Network and to allow the staff of donor organizations,who are trained grief specialists. 

To initiate the conversation about donation. To find out more, go to www.mtf.org or call Mina Gatesat 510-798-5170.​
[/QUOTE]


----------



## Clown Confusion

Toro said:


> Here is our first flyer....will be posting up more information and the pre-reg sheet that can be downloaded soon......


is there going to be lowrider bikes at this show


----------



## ImpalasMagazine

Clown Confusion said:


> is there going to be lowrider bikes at this show


Yes we have categories for low rider bikes


----------



## MrMONTE76

MrMONTE76 said:


> Watup _IMPALAS Mag. Just found you guys on here but wanted to say GRACIAS for coming out and celebrating NITE*LIFE EAST BAY cc.'s 35th Anniversary!! Hope the photos came out good bro. Thanks again.. When will they come out in your firme magazine? Looking forward to it my brothers.... Keep up the good work! Much love and respect... From The NITE*LIFE cc. Familia East Bay.. _


:thumbsup::dunno::thumbsup:


----------



## Chiques-OG

Just Cruising through to say Q-VO to my Impala Magazine Homies.:420:


----------



## eastbay_drop

thanks for commin out yesterday


----------



## ImpalasMagazine

eastbay_drop said:


> thanks for commin out yesterday


Impalas magazine thanks you guys for inviting us we had a great time!


----------



## Toro

Chiques-OG said:


> Just Cruising through to say Q-VO to my Impala Magazine Homies.:420:


what's up Gabe...we gotta finish what we started brutha....I need your number....pm it to me please...


----------



## RELENTLESS C.C.

*WHAT UP TORO YOU AND MARK SHOULD ROLL OUT, BE GOOD TO SEE YOU GUYS

*DARLING DANIKA'S 2012 CALENDAR RELEASE PARTY OPEN CAR SHOW AND TOY DRIVE 








*DARLING DANIKA'S 2012 CALENDAR RELEASE PARTY
*
SATURDAY DEC 10TH @ 9PM
SHAKERS PUB 
5940 SPERRY DR
CITRUS HEIGHTS CA. 95621

TOY DRIVE AND CAR SHOW HOSTED BY THE THROTTLE QUEENS c/c
****FREE ENTRANCE WITH AN UNWRAPPED TOY**** 

ALL TOYS WILL BE DONATED TO THE KIDS OF NEVER FORGET OUR FALLEN
WWW.NEVERFORGETOURFALLEN.COM



*FACEBOOK EVENT PAGE:*
http://www.facebook.com/events/188660101218928/

*DARLING DANIKA'S FACEBOOK PAGE:*
http://www.facebook.com/pages/Darlin...1584854?ref=ts 

*DARLING DANIKA'S PICS THREAD:*
Darling Danika Pics​


----------



## Toro

POORBOYS C.C. said:


> *WHAT UP TORO YOU AND MARK SHOULD ROLL OUT, BE GOOD TO SEE YOU GUYS
> 
> *DARLING DANIKA'S 2012 CALENDAR RELEASE PARTY OPEN CAR SHOW AND TOY DRIVE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *DARLING DANIKA'S 2012 CALENDAR RELEASE PARTY
> *
> SATURDAY DEC 10TH @ 9PM
> SHAKERS PUB
> 5940 SPERRY DR
> CITRUS HEIGHTS CA. 95621
> 
> TOY DRIVE AND CAR SHOW HOSTED BY THE THROTTLE QUEENS c/c
> ****FREE ENTRANCE WITH AN UNWRAPPED TOY****
> 
> ALL TOYS WILL BE DONATED TO THE KIDS OF NEVER FORGET OUR FALLEN
> WWW.NEVERFORGETOURFALLEN.COM
> 
> 
> 
> *FACEBOOK EVENT PAGE:*
> http://www.facebook.com/events/188660101218928/
> 
> *DARLING DANIKA'S FACEBOOK PAGE:*
> http://www.facebook.com/pages/Darlin...1584854?ref=ts
> 
> *DARLING DANIKA'S PICS THREAD:*
> Darling Danika Pics​


sounds like fun, let me check my schedule, I think I'm going to LA that weekend, but let me double check.....


----------



## mattd

:wave:


----------



## six4customs

Toro said:


> Yes sir......you know you can stay at my house...I live 20 minutes from where the show is going to be held at.....


hehe, wats up toro, thanks bro, would be nice , love to get there, let me see how things go....ttt impalasuffin:


----------



## A TODA MADRE

TTT


----------



## Toro

six4customs said:


> hehe, wats up toro, thanks bro, would be nice , love to get there, let me see how things go....ttt impalasuffin:


:thumbsup:


----------



## Toro

just wanted to start off by being the first to say 

"SEASONS GREETINGS AND BEST WISHES TO ALL FROM THE IMPALAS MAGAZINE FAMILY"


----------



## Toro

six4customs said:


> hehe, wats up toro, thanks bro, would be nice , love to get there, let me see how things go....ttt impalasuffin:


keep me posted brother


----------



## Lowrider Style CC

_LOOKING GOOD TORO! HOPE YOUR FEELING BETTER ...._


----------



## ImpalasMagazine

Lowrider Style CC said:


> _LOOKING GOOD TORO! HOPE YOUR FEELING BETTER ...._


TTT........


----------



## mademan9

How do I order this magazine


----------



## KingDavid

^^^ I need to know this also. how do I subscribe or where can I pick it up off the shelves?


----------



## low350

TtT!!


----------



## mademan9

Ttt


----------



## ImpalasMagazine

mademan9 said:


> How do I order this magazine


You can send a money order to Impalas Magazine for $24.95 for 4 issues 1760 Airline Hwy F-106 Hollister ca 95023


----------



## mademan9

Thanks homie


----------



## Toro

:thumbsup:


----------



## BigCeez




----------



## A&R

ttt


----------



## bub916

:thumbsup::thumbsup: HOPEFULLY SEE U GUYS AT THE PICNIC SUNDAY! _* TTT*_


----------



## N.O.Bricks

ttt


----------



## ImpalasMagazine

We would like to invite everybody to Impalas Magazines first Annual Benefit Car Show & Concert in the city of soledad MARCH 10th 2012 For car information and both info please contact us at 1 800 344-8218


----------



## lo4lyf

where can i get back issues? also when is bombs coming out? i need a subscription to both mags.


----------



## mvaz28

:thumbsup:


----------



## MrMONTE76

Toro, it was good seeing you at the Winter Picnic in Sac. It was kool talking to you bro. Glad to see you're up and around already. Take care and take it easy brother. :thumbsup: NITE*LIFE East Bay CC. :boink:


----------



## ImpalasMagazine

lo4lyf said:


> where can i get back issues? also when is bombs coming out? i need a subscription to both mags.


You can buy back issues from us just call the office monday through friday 9am to 5pm 1-800-344-8218..Are second Issue of America Bomb magazine will be out at the end of this month.............


----------



## Toro




----------



## Toro

Here is the link for the benefit car show registration form.... http://www.docstoc.com/docs/document-preview.aspx?doc_id=111106925


----------



## Toro

Check out this cool video by Jazmin Siguenza, the cover model for the Second Anniversary Issue of Impalas Magazine.....










http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cP7hpQkr51o


----------



## SIMPLE GREEN 52

:wave:


----------



## six4customs

Toro said:


> Check out this cool video by Jazmin Siguenza, the cover model for the Second Anniversary Issue of Impalas Magazine.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cP7hpQkr51o


hey fellas, very nice man, thats ALL SMOKIN......, talk soon...


----------



## A TODA MADRE

~TTT~


----------



## Ruiz64

Impalas Santa Maria Chapter will be having it’s 1st Annual Downtown Carshow. Sunday September 16[SUP]th[/SUP] 2012 from 10am to 4 pm. Show will be held on South McClealland st. From Cook st. to E Jones st. All Car clubs as well as Solo riders are invited to attended. This is not a Lowrider only show, it will be open to all types from Lowriders,Hot rod, Euro, Truck, Suv’s,Bikes , as well as Motorcycle’s etc.Trophies will be handed out for 1[SUP]st[/SUP] & 2[SUP]nd[/SUP] place as well as a handful of Impalas choice awards. This is a family event, with plenty of activities for the kids and family to enjoy the day. We will have Food booth’s as well as a beer garden For the adult’s, with drinks being dispensed from the Tapit Ale-nator. We will have various vendor booth’s as well as various raffles and drawings. All money raised will go to benefit (P.L.A.Y. Inc.) People for Leisure and Youth, Inc. http://www.santamariaatplay.org/ As well as The Aktion Club of Santa Maria http://www.cnhaktion.org/ More information to follow as well as flier


----------



## El Callejero

:thumbsup:


----------



## bluburban

Hi mark this is michael the one from Tx that bought the dually spokes from you I put the money in your account and you said you got it's been a month and half you won't answer you phone,e mails ,or texts I tried the 1-800 number , ur cell phone if you don't have them any more just send me my money back you got all my info


----------



## El Callejero

Toro said:


>





Toro said:


> Check out this cool video by Jazmin Siguenza, the cover model for the Second Anniversary Issue of Impalas Magazine.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cP7hpQkr51o


----------



## A&R




----------



## sixtreywit4

Toro, when are coming back to the east coast homie by way of the ATL


----------



## EL BOCA

SO WHEN IS THE NEXT ONE COMING OUT???????????:dunno:


----------



## EL BOCA

bluburban said:


> Hi mark this is michael the one from Tx that bought the dually spokes from you I put the money in your account and you said you got it's been a month and half you won't answer you phone,e mails ,or texts I tried the 1-800 number , ur cell phone if you don't have them any more just send me my money back you got all my info


??????????


----------



## ImpalasMagazine

EL BOCA said:


> SO WHEN IS THE NEXT ONE COMING OUT???????????:dunno:


Vol.3 Issue.1 is at the printers and should be back in 2 weeks!


----------



## SAL12

GOOD LUKE:thumbsup:


----------



## Toro

The next issue is due out in the next few weeks and I wanted to post a couple of the 2 page teaser shots...... It took us awhile, but you'll be happy with the results..... 
Thank you for all support and your patience......

Toro


----------



## impala ss

Toro said:


> The next issue is due out in the next few weeks and I wanted to post a couple of the 2 page teaser shots...... It took us awhile, but you'll be happy with the results.....
> Thank you for all support and your patience......
> 
> Toro
> 
> 
> hey holmes how can i get impala magazine out here in az ? ive looked on the magazine shelves and i dont see it anywhere ....



hey holmes how can i get impalas magazine in az ? ive looked on all the magazine shelves y nada ....


----------



## cashmoneyspeed

Can't wait to grab that next issue. Any distributors out here in the Chicago area? or even Milwaukee, WI or Northwest Indianna?


----------



## El Callejero




----------



## ImpalasMagazine

impala ss said:


> hey holmes how can i get impalas magazine in az ? ive looked on all the magazine shelves y nada ....


Old Shool City in Az has them first! in about 2 weeks.


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ

WICKED RIDAZ CAR SHOW..JUNE 3RD....TURLOCK FAIRGROUNDS....FLYERS COMING SOON....:wave:


----------



## CPT BOY

_Hey Toro, it was cool meeting/hanging out with you and Sammie last night:thumbsup:_


----------



## Toro

Come join Impalas Magazine and American Bombs as they give you another summer car show....Look out San Jose, August 4th, 2012 is the date for the Impalas Magazine San Jose Super Benefit Car Show and Concert....We will also be celebrating the 30th anniversary of the Duke of Earl movie and also a celebration of Pastor Ed Morales's accomplishments..... Entertainment and more information will be announced soon.... Hope to see you all there.....


----------



## Toro

CPT BOY said:


> _Hey Toro, it was cool meeting/hanging out with you and Sammie last night:thumbsup:_


had a great time.....I tell you, we are a rolling comedy show hehehehe......


----------



## BIG WHIT 64

bad ass!!!!!


----------



## ImpalasMagazine

To The Top!


----------



## CPT BOY

Toro said:


> had a great time.....I tell you, we are a rolling comedy show hehehehe......



:roflmao:


----------



## mattd

:thumbsup:


----------



## swangin68

still waiting on you for the shoot?


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ




----------



## SIMPLE GREEN 52

:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## A TODA MADRE

TTT for IMPALAS magazine. Another quality OG publication for lowriders :thumbsup:


----------



## boneman

toro wats up homie it was ku to see u this weak end and chill hope u fill better n heal bro kuzz that shit looks like it hurts wat up wit the pics post some carnal i no u and sammy took alot at the show and after party at big mikes ..:facepalm:bro we got fucked up all weak end .and gets some rest so u can heal brother .....oh yea its me bones ...


----------



## boneman

ImpalasMagazine said:


> Old Shool City in Az has them first! in about 2 weeks.


marky mark post some pics loco of this weak n chicano park .impalas c.cto the top .:sprint:............


----------



## Toro

Hey Bones, had a great time...yeah man it really drained me out....a little tooooo much toooo soon....gotta take it easy a few more weeks to recover....thought I was gonna be able to hang but I couldnt.....see you at the next show bro....


----------



## Toro

I'd like to let everyone know that we just recieved the Anniversary Issue of Impalas Magazine/American Bombs and all subscriptions will begin to be mailed out this week..... it took us a little longer and after overcoming a few obstacles we got it out.....hope you all like what you see and be ready for a few surprises in the next issue due out in 3 months.....

Toro


----------



## A&R

Toro said:


> I'd like to let everyone know that we just recieved the Anniversary Issue of Impalas Magazine/American Bombs and all subscriptions will begin to be mailed out this week..... it took us a little longer and after overcoming a few obstacles we got it out.....hope you all like what you see and be ready for a few surprises in the next issue due out in 3 months.....
> 
> Toro


who sells the mag out here in chicago


----------



## ImpalasMagazine

A&R said:


> who sells the mag out here in chicago


Bob from Hollywood Customs Also books a million bookstore also started to carrier now


----------



## cashmoneyspeed

A&R said:


> who sells the mag out here in chicago


Nobody anymore. I've checked dozens of bookstores over the last 6 months or so and nothing. 

Subscription info? If I order today, will I receive the newest issue that just came out? Thanks


----------



## ImpalasMagazine

cashmoneyspeed said:


> Nobody anymore. I've checked dozens of bookstores over the last 6 months or so and nothing.
> 
> Subscription info? If I order today, will I receive the newest issue that just came out? Thanks


make money order or check payable to impalas magazine 1760 airline Hwy suite F-106 Hollister california 95023 $30.00 dollars 4 issue a year


----------



## xavierthexman

Toro!

Missed you at Chicano Park! Looked for you and had some gear for you. : ( Catch you next time.


----------



## newstyle_64

WHATS UP HOMIE


----------



## 925rider

xavierthexman said:


> Toro!
> 
> Missed you at Chicano Park! Looked for you and had some gear for you. : ( Catch you next time.


----------



## Lowrider Style CC

Where do they sell it in phx Az area?


----------



## ImpalasMagazine

Lowrider Style CC said:


> Where do they sell it in phx Az area?


old school city & 7-11 sell them they will have them this week . we are getting the subscribers there magazine first.


----------



## 408models

Toro said:


> I'd like to let everyone know that we just recieved the Anniversary Issue of Impalas Magazine/American Bombs and all subscriptions will begin to be mailed out this week..... it took us a little longer and after overcoming a few obstacles we got it out.....hope you all like what you see and be ready for a few surprises in the next issue due out in 3 months.....
> 
> Toro



So how many issues is our paid subscription good for? 

Ive only received the first one of AMERICAN BOMBS.


----------



## ramiro6687

Has anyone actually received the Impala's Issue?


----------



## Anson72

Wuts good Toro. It was cool meeting you in Greeley. I will be on the lookout for my first magazine.


----------



## Trevor Barrientos

uffin:


----------



## Trevor Barrientos

uffin: uffin:


----------



## ImpalasMagazine

Toro said:


> I'd like to let everyone know that we just recieved the Anniversary Issue of Impalas Magazine/American Bombs and all subscriptions will begin to be mailed out this week..... it took us a little longer and after overcoming a few obstacles we got it out.....hope you all like what you see and be ready for a few
> surprises in the next issue due out in 3
> months.....
> 
> 
> 
> Toro


TTT..........


----------



## Toro




----------



## Toro

ttt


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

This Saturday


----------



## Toro

if anyone needs a pre-reg form for our Aug 4th 2012 show in San Jose, CA or for Oct 27 2012 show in Fresno, feel free to inbox me and I can email you out a form right away......


----------



## SIMPLE GREEN 52

SUP BIG TORO !! GOOD SEEING YOU AND THE HOMIE SAM !! CANT WAIT G........


----------



## Toro

SIMPLE GREEN 52 said:


> SUP BIG TORO !! GOOD SEEING YOU AND THE HOMIE SAM !! CANT WAIT G........


Good seeing you too bro.....the pics came out sick....and the calendar should be ready for the Sept 2nd Torres Empire show in LA


----------



## CPT BOY

Toro said:


> Good seeing you too bro.....the pics came out sick....and the calendar should be ready for the Sept 2nd Torres Empire show in LA



:thumbsup::wave:


----------



## BIG WHIT 64




----------



## Toro

Coming up this Saturday.......FREE to the public...Make sure to bring out the whole family and enjoy a fun filled day for all to enjoy.....Bringing it back to the days when the entire famliy can enjoy a show.....See everyone there....


----------



## 1SEXY80

CARNALES UNIDOS Super Benefit Car Show Aug 26th 2012 _*



Carnales Unidos: *_Proudly invites and welcomes all car clubs, all solo riders, and all customized car enthusiasts to our Annual Benefit Super Car Show held at the *Kern County Fairgrounds Sunday* *August 26th 2012.
*(See Flyer For Roll In & Show Times)


This year's shows proceeds will be benefiting the *Police Activities League* which is a non-profit charitable organization which concentrates on providing kids with opportunities to be involved with programs in education, athletics, and social development. 
*Special Attractions:* 

*LA's Finest Cholo DJ*, Presenting the Talent Show And Keeping The Crowd Entertained With Some Of The Best Old School And New School Jams.
*Live Band *Sponsored By Insanity Truck Club
*Youth Boxing Matches *Future champs (kidsboxing club) will be in the ring boxing their little hearts out for their fans and their families. 
*UFC Matches* Team nightmare of Bakersfield MMA & boxing gym will be there grinding out some UFC mixed martial arts fights.
*Bako Bullyz* Bully Dog Show Will Be Showing Some Of The Finest Dogs From Through Out The State 
*NFL Red Zone *3 Big Screen TVs Will Be Playing Your Favorite NFL games Throughout The Day.
*Bounce Houses *By EG Jumpers For The Kids To Enjoy.
*Food And Drink Vendors* Will Be There So Come Hungry!!!! 
*Exhibition Hop *Sponsored By Back Yard Boogie Car Club
_*Carnales Unidos *_Wouldn't Be Who We Are Today Without The Support From The Community And Everyone Who Has Helped Us Throughout The Years From Our First Show Held In 1977 Until Now. Thank You, *Carnales Unidos*. 
Any show questions call *Harvey* @ 661.340.1207 booth and vendor info call *Andrew* @ 661.340.6636
​


----------



## Toro

See everyone there.....gonna be a lot of fun for the entire family....




1SEXY80 said:


> CARNALES UNIDOS Super Benefit Car Show Aug 26th 2012_*
> 
> 
> 
> Carnales Unidos: *_Proudly invites and welcomes all car clubs, all solo riders, and all customized car enthusiasts to our Annual Benefit Super Car Show held at the *Kern County Fairgrounds Sunday* *August 26th 2012.
> *(See Flyer For Roll In & Show Times)
> 
> 
> This year's shows proceeds will be benefiting the *Police Activities League* which is a non-profit charitable organization which concentrates on providing kids with opportunities to be involved with programs in education, athletics, and social development.
> *Special Attractions:*
> 
> *LA's Finest Cholo DJ*, Presenting the Talent Show And Keeping The Crowd Entertained With Some Of The Best Old School And New School Jams.
> *Live Band *Sponsored By Insanity Truck Club
> *Youth Boxing Matches *Future champs (kidsboxing club) will be in the ring boxing their little hearts out for their fans and their families.
> *UFC Matches* Team nightmare of Bakersfield MMA & boxing gym will be there grinding out some UFC mixed martial arts fights.
> *Bako Bullyz* Bully Dog Show Will Be Showing Some Of The Finest Dogs From Through Out The State
> *NFL Red Zone *3 Big Screen TVs Will Be Playing Your Favorite NFL games Throughout The Day.
> *Bounce Houses *By EG Jumpers For The Kids To Enjoy.
> *Food And Drink Vendors* Will Be There So Come Hungry!!!!
> *Exhibition Hop *Sponsored By Back Yard Boogie Car Club
> _*Carnales Unidos *_Wouldn't Be Who We Are Today Without The Support From The Community And Everyone Who Has Helped Us Throughout The Years From Our First Show Held In 1977 Until Now. Thank You, *Carnales Unidos*.
> Any show questions call *Harvey* @ 661.340.1207 booth and vendor info call *Andrew* @ 661.340.6636
> ​


----------



## jjfrom713

CPT BOY said:


> :thumbsup::wave:


what's up Compton boy I'm also from 310 hubcity but down in Texas


----------



## A&R




----------



## A&R

:thumbsup:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC

Ttt!


----------



## Toro

Just recieved a call from the City of Fresno and they notified us that the water was unsafe at the Regional Sports Complex and we would have to move the show to another venue. The City of Fresno helped us out and are NEW location for our car show Saturday October 27th will now be held at Holmes Park 212 1st Street Fresno, CA 93702...also if you are in the Fresno area, turn your dial to Mega 97.9 for more info on the car show....Holmes Park is a better facility plus has plenty of parking for trailers....we are also being allowed to do some set up on that friday....if you have any more questions, please feel free to call Mark at 408-314-4686...we are sorry for the inconvenience, but the safety of our supporters is our number one concern and made the right moves to make sure this is a great family event for ALL to enjoy.....


----------



## poppa68_KI_4life

Wats up toro? Great seeing u n mark at vegas


----------



## D-Cheeze

Ttt


----------



## djmikethecholodj

See you Vatos at the new venue Toro...


----------



## SIMPLE GREEN 52

SUP TORO !!:wave:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC

_qvo lowrider familia.... :wave:










Help us warn kids about the dangers of Drugs and at the sametime change the negitive stereo-types of Lowriders. _:angel:


----------



## cashmoneyspeed

Did the new issue hit the stores yet?


----------



## ImpalasMagazine

cashmoneyspeed said:


> Did the new issue hit the stores yet?


No not yet we need to send the subscribers there magazine First. The new issue will hit the stores December 1st.........


----------



## red63rag

:facepalm:


----------



## Toro

Lowrider Style CC said:


> _qvo lowrider familia.... :wave:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Help us warn kids about the dangers of Drugs and at the sametime change the negitive stereo-types of Lowriders. _:angel:



Can't wait to see the Lowrider Style familia again....just a few more months....


----------



## Don Pedro

*United Dreams Car Club*
*Yuma**, Az*
*Car Hop Rules and Regulations*
*Sponsored by Cocopah Casino*​

OFFICIAL HOP RULES AND CATEGORIES.....PRE REGS $35 AND $45 DAY OF SHOW...

Single Pump STREET Car: 1st place only, winner takes all $600.00
* Lower trailing arms must be mounted to the factory location on frame and axle.
* Adjustable lower & upper trailing arms ok.
* Upper trailing arm mounts can be dropped.
* 10 batteries max in trunk.
* 40" max lock-up in rear, center of bumper to floor, no shocks needed, chains ok.
* "Impala" lower trailing arms must measure no more than 26 inches center of bushing to bushing.
* No long travel suspension.
* Adjustment on adjustable lower trailing arms must not exceed anymore than 5 inches from a STOCK lower arm.
* Wishbones and Y-bones ok.
*Front control arms must be mounted to the stock location(no drop mounts allowed on front lower a-arm) 
*Vehicle must have factory style style engine.
**IF THEY DO THEY WILL GO INTO THE RADICAL CLASS.*

Double Pump STREET Car: 1st place only, winner takes all $600.00
* Lower trailing arms must be mounted to the factory location on frame and axle.
* Adjustable upper and lower trailing arms ok.
* Upper trailing mounts can be dropped.
* 16 Batteries max in trunk.
* 50" max lock-up in rear, center of bumper to floor, no shocks needed, chains ok.
* Impala lower trailing arms must measure no more than 28 inches center of bushing to bushing.
* No long travel suspensions.
*Adjustment on adjustable lower trailing arms must not exceed any more than 6 inches from a STOCK Lower arm.
* Wishbones and Y-bones ok.
* *Front control arms must be mounted to the stock location(no drop mounts allowed on front lower a-arm) 
*Vehicle must have factory style engine.
**IF THEY DO THEY WILL GO INTO THE RADICAL CLASS.*

Single Pump RADICAL Car: 1st place only, winner takes all $600.00
* 1-pump to front. anything goes, No getting stuck, no second switch, plain and simple!

Double Pump RADICAL Car: 1st place only, winner takes all $600.00 
* 2 or 3 pumps to front, anything goes, no getting stuck, no second switch, plain and simple!

*Truck Class: All trucks street or Radical will compete in the same class! 

1[SUP]st[/SUP] place, winner takes all $600. 1,2, or 3 pumps to front, anything goes, no getting stuck, and no second switch; plain and simple!

*FOR SAFETY ISSUES ALL CARS/TRUCK (STREET OR RADICAL) MUST BE ABLE TO DRIVE INTO THE HOP PIT ON ITS OWN POWER AND ALL VEHICLES MUST HAVE WORKING BRAKES. IF COMPETITOR DOES NOT OBLIGE THESE RULES HE WILL NOT BE ALLOWED TO COMPETE.*

*ONLY PERSONNEL ALLOWED IN THE HOP PIT ARE THE HOP JUDGES, UNITED DREAMS MEMBERS, DESIGNATED FILM CREW, THE SWITCH MAN AND A GROUND MAN.*

*ALL HOP COMPETITORS MUST BE INSPECTED BEFORE 12PM. If competitor does not allow inspection he will not be allowed to compete and registration charge will "NOT" be returned.*



_Coronado Customs will be judging the car and truck hop competition. 
For any questions contact them at 928-580-8196_

United Dreams car club & Cocopah Casino verifies that by signing this document you freely participate in the Car Hop competition and follow the rules and guide lines. Judges decisions & categories are final. Distribution of winnings is of the discretion of United Dreams car club.


Signature:________________________ Date:____________​


----------



## Lowrider Style CC

Toro said:


> Can't wait to see the Lowrider Style familia again....just a few more months....


Thanks carnal!


----------



## plating guru




----------



## A&R

much longer on the new issue


----------



## ImpalasMagazine

A&R said:


> much longer on the new issue


We will have them right after Christmas they were shipped out this Friday.Thanks Merry Christmas


----------



## A&R

ImpalasMagazine said:


> We will have them right after Christmas they were shipped out this Friday.Thanks Merry Christmas


cool


----------



## riden on whitewall

Merry Christmas Toro & Mark...

See you soon... San Jo Blvd Kings!!


----------



## Lowrider Style CC




----------



## ImpalasMagazine

Just got confirmation from the printers & the New Magazine is being shipped out to us tomorrow should have it hopefully by Monday......


----------



## A&R

ImpalasMagazine said:


> Just got confirmation from the printers & the New Magazine is being shipped out to us tomorrow should have it hopefully by Monday......


:thumbsup:


----------



## jojo67

TTT


----------



## mattd

:wave:


----------



## Bird

Mark and Toro,

Thank you for the spread on the Phoenix Super Custom Car Show! It looks bad ass!! As always Thank you guys for your support. The entire latest issue is bad ass featuring El Ray, A spread on Impalas San Diego(Congrats Rabbit and Members), and The Torres empire show.


----------



## xavierthexman

Bird said:


> Mark and Toro,
> 
> Thank you for the spread on the Phoenix Super Custom Car Show! It looks bad ass!! As always Thank you guys for your support. The entire latest issue is bad ass featuring El Ray, A spread on Impalas San Diego(Congrats Rabbit and Members), and The Torres empire show.


Such a kiss ass! lol j/k

Picked up my at Majestics cc picnic! Gracias Guys!


----------



## ImpalasMagazine

Bird said:


> Mark and Toro,
> 
> Thank you for the spread on the Phoenix Super Custom Car Show! It looks bad ass!! As always Thank you guys for your support. The entire latest issue is bad ass featuring El Ray, A spread on Impalas San Diego(Congrats Rabbit and Members), and The Torres empire
> show.


Thanks Bird Way Overdue bro!!!!


----------



## Anson72

Payed you for a subscription way back in early spring at the Greeley Co show, havent got a issue yet. Wuts goin on?


----------



## ImpalasMagazine

Anson72 said:


> Payed you for a subscription way back in early spring at the Greeley Co show, havent got a issue yet. Wuts goin on?


 Please call our office Monday through Friday from 9 to 5 @1(800) 344- 8218 And I'll check up on it give me your name and your address


----------



## ramiro6687

Any Idea when the subscribers will get the latest issue?


----------



## ImpalasMagazine

ramiro6687 said:


> Any Idea when the subscribers will get the latest issue?


We just started sending out the Subscribers their magazine Volume.3 issue 2 this week... if you have any questions please call the office Monday through Friday from 9 to 5 1-800-344-8218


----------



## Hernan

:wave:


----------



## Anson72

Anson72 said:


> Payed you for a subscription way back in early spring at the Greeley Co show, havent got a issue yet. Wuts goin on?





ImpalasMagazine said:


> Please call our office Monday through Friday from 9 to 5 @1(800) 344- 8218 And I'll check up on it give me your name and your address


Called, said the mailbox is full. I will Pm my info. Almost a year now.


----------



## ImpalasMagazine

Anson72 said:


> Called, said the mailbox is full. I will Pm my info. Almost a year now.


Pm sent...


----------



## Anson72

ImpalasMagazine said:


> Pm sent...


Thanks for clearin it up.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP

:inout:


----------



## PERRO62

We know you bust your ass for this Magazine. Keep up the good work!!


----------



## [email protected]

to the top for IMPALAS


----------



## ImpalasMagazine

PERRO62 said:


> We know you bust your ass for this Magazine. Keep up the good work!!


Thanks Perro62


----------



## Guam707

Do you have any American Bomb or Impalas mag shirts for sale? I tried to buy one a few months back, and I must have sent it to the wrong address.


----------



## ImpalasMagazine

Guam707 said:


> Do you have any American Bomb or Impalas mag shirts for sale? I tried to buy one a few months back, and I must have sent it to the wrong address.


Yea what size do you need? And are address is Impalas Magazine 1760 Airline F-106 Hwy Hollister CA 95023


----------



## Guam707

ImpalasMagazine said:


> Yea what size do you need? And are address is Impalas Magazine 1760 Airline F-106 Hwy Hollister CA 95023


4xl. I want black shirts


----------



## Guam707

How much are they?


----------



## Toro

T T T


----------



## Toro

see everyone at the show on sunday.....


----------



## ohioduce

How do I get this mag I want to them


----------



## pajaro

How can we add a Car show/Picnic to your schedule (Impalas Magazine)? Tulsa Oklahoma Aug. 18th, 2013


----------



## ImpalasMagazine

pajaro said:


> How can we add a Car show/Picnic to your schedule (Impalas Magazine)? Tulsa Oklahoma Aug. 18th, 2013


PM SENT..


----------



## StreetStyleL.A

Toro said:


> see everyone at the show on sunday.....
> View attachment 629003


I need pre reg forms can you pm me thanks.


----------



## TRUESTYLE-SIXFOUR

Any way to order back issues and how many are there? How much shipped? Thanks


----------



## fltotheo

do you ship internationally?


----------



## Johnny562

Whats the name of the model you guys had at the L.A. Super Show?


----------



## ImpalasMagazine

Johnny562 said:


> Whats the name of the model you guys had at the L.A. Super Show?


Berdie was the model......


----------



## A&R

:thumbsup:


----------



## Queen




----------



## A&R

:wave:


----------



## Ariztlan

Superior Presents The 5th Annual Fiestas Custom Car Show on September 14, 2013 from 11 a.m. to 5 p.m. *CASH PRIZE* for Best of Show. This Car Show is *FREE* to the Public. In Honor of Joe Castaneda. The address is 490 Main St. Superior, AZ 85173

For more information contact Mario Lopez at 520-238-1353 or Pati Castaneda 520-827-9960


​


----------



## Aztlan_Exile

^^^^ :scrutinize:


----------



## CHAPARRO64

Obsession cc and nopi gonna be the biggest show in the south so come out and support the movement


----------



## jerry62

When's the next issue coming out?


----------



## jerry62

Bump


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ

:nicoderm:


----------



## A&R

any info on the new mag coming out


----------



## jerry62

Are they still around? Haven't received a mag in a long time.


----------



## BAKO BULLYZ

ttt


----------



## A&R

are u guys still going to sell the mag


----------



## Anson72

jerry62 said:


> Are they still around? Haven't received a mag in a long time.


You aint the only one. Paid cash in person a couple years ago and have got 2 issues since...they like your money but not sending out issues...


----------



## MR.SKAMS

Funding the Tour maye?


----------



## mexchicano

Same here. I just got two issues. 
It's a shame the magazine it all right.


----------

